# Best Submariner Homage (Part 2)



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Let's keep the Sub love going, folks!

Here's a link to the original thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2119591

And here's what is for me the Best Submariner Homage in existence: My MkII Kingston #151.









Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

Did we finally max out this thread!?!?!

Time to start reposting the best of the best!

Here is my first love.....Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage Red:


----------



## mr_sundstrom (Apr 18, 2012)

My ocean one black fits the profile! 




















As well as my spanking new vintage military!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

mr_sundstrom said:


> View attachment 882770


WOW! Great look, that.

Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's my favorite homage next to my favorite Sub.










Tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

This is such a great thread. Always a pleasure to dip in and look at some of the beautiful watches pictured within it.
I'm a hair's breadth away from (FINALLY) pulling the trigger on an 8926. Something else just came up which I couldn't resist though so it'll have to wait a little longer.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> Here's my favorite homage next to my favorite Sub.
> 
> image
> 
> Tapatalk


Where can I buy this type of strap? They look awesome!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

plot said:


> Where can I buy this type of strap? They look awesome!


The shop at Hodinkee.com or Thetimetraveler.co. The Hodinkee straps are a little thicker, but quality is generally the same (at least between the 2 I have) IMO.

Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

My MK Kingston SUB Homage




























My 6538 Helenarou Big Crown Homage





































My Favorite Sub That I Have Tudor Black Bay


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Raven Vintage 42 Sub Homage














































Debaufre Ocean One Sub Homage


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Texas Parrothead said:


> Did we finally max out this thread!?!?!


The other one was locked for the number of pages it reached.

Maybe I don't get it, but why are homages so popular? I tried one recently because I really like the style of the sub, but I kept feeling like I was wearing something that pretended to be something it wasn't. I'm not trying to be negative, I guess it didn't work for me. I see they are very popular around the forum with many styles, Panerai and Blancpain as well.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Torrid said:


> The other one was locked for the number of pages it reached.
> 
> Maybe I don't get it, but why are homages so popular? I tried one recently because I really like the style of the sub, but I kept feeling like I was wearing something that pretended to be something it wasn't. I'm not trying to be negative, I guess it didn't work for me. I see they are very popular around the forum with many styles, Panerai and Blancpain as well.


It's all a matter of perspective, I suppose. People generally range from loving homages, liking homages, tolerating homages, or hating homages.

No shame in any view. If don't like them, that just frees you up to search for your perfect watch without being distracted by a whole host of homages.

Tapatalk


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

It's true. I used to feel pretty "Meh" about them. But I have to admit to loving my Squale. In a dream world, I would own a Tudor Black Bay, but that is very far off if its ever going to happen.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

DPflaumer said:


> It's true. I used to feel pretty "Meh" about them. But I have to admit to loving my Squale. In a dream world, I would own a Tudor Black Bay, but that is very far off if its ever going to happen.


I go backwards and forwards on them and have decided if a watch makes me happy then it's all good.
Expensive as it is the Black Bay is just another homage really. Albeit one with a better pedigree than most.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

whatmeworry said:


> I go backwards and forwards on them and have decided if a watch makes me happy then it's all good.
> Expensive as it is the Black Bay is just another homage really. Albeit one with a better pedigree than most.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Maybe, but it has the proper name on the dial.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Until now Tudor didn't make homages, they made Submariners. I see the Black Bay as Tudor's tribute to their own rich history of Subs.

Personally, I wish Rolex would do the same thing.

Tapatalk


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Fullers1845 said:


> Until now Tudor didn't make homages, they made Submariners. I see the Black Bay as Tudor's tribute to their own rich history of Subs.
> 
> Personally, I wish Rolex would do the same thing.
> 
> Tapatalk


Agreed. I'd like to see a resurgence of sword hand Rolex Subs.


----------



## Maxim Kovalenko (Sep 8, 2011)

Torrid said:


> Agreed. I'd like to see a resurgence of sword hand Rolex Subs.


Heck, I'd like to see Rolex do a Submariner without crown guards again. That's the reason why I've been looking at a Raven 40mm Vintage or a MK II Kingston


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Pulled the trigger on an 8926 today. I've owned a few sub homages in my time, including the Alpha Sub and Mil sub and a Raven Vintage.
Very much looking forward to having one again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

The Kingston is gorgeous. i like it more than most submariners I've seen.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

bluloo said:


> The Kingston is gorgeous. i like it more than most submariners I've seen.


agreed with the only possible exception being the Nassau


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

For a decent, cheap LV Sub homage, there is this. I really like it.


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

Maxim Kovalenko said:


> Heck, I'd like to see Rolex do a Submariner without crown guards again. That's the reason why I've been looking at a Raven 40mm Vintage or a MK II Kingston


Heck, I'd love to see them just do the Sea Dweller again.....not to be confused with the humongous DSSD.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Oilers Fan said:


> For a decent, cheap LV Sub homage, there is this. I really like it.
> 
> View attachment 891924
> View attachment 891926


The casing and bracelet quality is superb for its little price but the movement is questionable. My die in few days and I need to get another watch of GMT to complete my milsub mod. So far so good, this movt is running very well for a week.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

There's an ebay seller with the Kadloo Scubmarine for just under $200. Not a bad looking Ref. 5517 MilSub homage with ETA 2824 movement for that price.


----------



## mr_sundstrom (Apr 18, 2012)

Just wanted to share some pics of my Steinhart on new straps from C&B! 














This is actually my first Zulu style strap. I like it a lot! Now I understand what people mean with the watch sitting lower than on a nato..






















I've been looking at this strap a long while now. When I bought the OVM it wasn't a hard decision to make.


----------



## spydee (Sep 16, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> There's an ebay seller with the Kadloo Scubmarine for just under $200. Not a bad looking Ref. 5517 MilSub homage with ETA 2824 movement for that price.


I like this one for the price, but he doesn't ship internationally  does anyone know of a seller that ships to switzerland (doens't have to be the kadloo, but something with the same specs) for about the same price?
I currently only have a modded bagelsport  so I was thinking about an upgrade for christmas...
Regards
spydee


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Are there any no-date submariners similar to the Alpha Milsub? I can't find any of them online anymore, and the only thing I've found that looks similar (with the exception of the MIIK and kadloo, both don't tickle my fancy) is a bit expensive for me (Steinhart Vintage Ocean).


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

plot said:


> Are there any no-date submariners similar to the Alpha Milsub? I can't find any of them online anymore, and the only thing I've found that looks similar (with the exception of the MIIK and kadloo, both don't tickle my fancy) is a bit expensive for me (Steinhart Vintage Ocean).


There's also the Hager Commando.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Citizen V said:


> There's also the Hager Commando.


It has a date, though.










Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

plot said:


> Are there any no-date submariners similar to the Alpha Milsub? I can't find any of them online anymore, and the only thing I've found that looks similar (with the exception of the MIIK and kadloo, both don't tickle my fancy) is a bit expensive for me (Steinhart Vintage Ocean).


Ray Wong is still selling his "Military Submariner" for about $200 (just checked). No-date, Miyota automatic, NATO strap. Search ebay seller watchesu571. (Borrowed pic.)










Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Also Helenarou has several no-date Sub homages available at various price points. Google Helenarou and click on the 40mm link.

Tapatalk


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

I took a break from WUS for the last 6 months because I wanted to avoid the temptation of getting shiny new timepieces, and so far, it had worked, as I didn't pick up anything new. So last week, I thought, hmm, maybe I should just check in for a little bit and see what's going on in the world of horology.

Boy was that a big mistake, because I stumbled onto this new sub homage from Squale, and next thing I know, I've ordered one. o|









Wrist shot - I think the 40mm size is a better fit for my small wrists. 








I must say that I am very pleased with the Squale. The build quality is excellent and feels very comfortable on my wrist. I dare say that I like it better than my Steinhart OVM. Although the OVM has a better clasp on the bracelet, I think the overall size, build, look and feel, etc. of the Squale puts it over the top for me.

Don't get me wrong, I still love the OVM, but the Squale edges it just slightly.


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

Side by side, Steinhart OVM and Squale Y1545


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

WUS sometimes has that effect. Nice Squale 20 Atmos, ghostryder!

Tapatalk


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> It has a date, though.
> [pic]
> 
> Tapatalk










totally missed that.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> Also Helenarou has several no-date Sub homages available at various price points. Google Helenarou and click on the 40mm link.
> 
> Tapatalk


Oh man, those are beautiful! Unfortunately also out of my price range at the moment.

I like the "military sub" posted, however the 3, 6, and 9 hour markers are so chunky they throw everything off for me.

Thank you for the suggestions though! If only there were a cheaper alternative to the Helenarou...


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes he is, and it's a really nice watch, but if you want that watch lot cheaper check uit my post at the sales forum *FS: Military Submariner No Date MilSub *



Fullers1845 said:


> Ray Wong is still selling his "Military Submariner" for about $200 (just checked). No-date, Miyota automatic, NATO strap. Search ebay seller watchesu571. (Borrowed pic.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ladies and gentlemen, Squale does it again. This time in rootbeer! Harks back to some early Rolex GMT models. Not everyone's cuppa tea, but great to have rootbeer back in play!










Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Apparently Clint Eastwood has worn a Root Beer GMT Master. http://wornandwound.com/2012/09/10/watch-spotting-clints-root-beer-rolex/










Tapatalk


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, Squale does it again. This time in rootbeer! Harks back to some early Rolex GMT models. Not everyone's cuppa tea, but great to have rootbeer back in play!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, now if they come out with a LV homage, my wallet will be another $400 lighter. Looks they they improved the bracelet and clasp on this one too.


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

I initially wanted to assemble a homage using a case and an ETA 2824, but it proved to be out of my budget! After some eBay time, I came across a pre-loved Croton two-tone submariner. It was just what I wanted; a battered specimen ready for more rough wear! Apparently the DG2813 that powers this hacks, but mine doesn't. It'll be going in for a service next year anyway so hopefully it will be sorted.
Here it is on my wrist-









After sorting the missing bits-


----------



## sfranke31 (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm looking to get my first sub homage and am trying to decide between the Helenarou and Ray Wong's military submariner. I like the gilded Helenarou dial, making it my first choice. I would like to wear my new watch with a brown leather band similar to those found Hodinkee and feel the gilded dial would pull it all together.

But, I am hesitant to pull the trigger because I have small wrists and am afraid the Helenarou (16mm thick) might be too big. Please share your thoughts and help me decide!

Helenarou:








Ray Wong:








Thanks!!!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

sfranke31 said:


> I'm looking to get my first sub homage and am trying to decide between the Helenarou and Ray Wong's military submariner. I like the gilded Helenarou dial, making it my first choice. I would like to wear my new watch with a brown leather band similar to those found Hodinkee and feel the gilded dial would pull it all together.
> 
> But, I am hesitant to pull the trigger because I have small wrists and am afraid the Helenarou (16mm thick) might be too big. Please share your thoughts and help me decide!
> 
> ...


No brainer - helenarou hands down. Much much better quality. It may be a bit thick but that's because of the domed crystal. If you have small wrists the width is of more concern than the height.


----------



## mr_sundstrom (Apr 18, 2012)

Here's my two subs!


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

mr_sundstrom said:


> Here's my two subs!
> View attachment 902093


Superb!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Irishjon (Jul 2, 2012)

heres mine....









and this....


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

sfranke31 said:


> I'm looking to get my first sub homage and am trying to decide between the Helenarou and Ray Wong's military submariner. I like the gilded Helenarou dial, making it my first choice. I would like to wear my new watch with a brown leather band similar to those found Hodinkee and feel the gilded dial would pull it all together.
> 
> But, I am hesitant to pull the trigger because I have small wrists and am afraid the Helenarou (16mm thick) might be too big. Please share your thoughts and help me decide!
> 
> ...


The Helenarou is similar to the Kingston in thickness. My wrists are 6.5", and my Kingston is a perfect fit.










Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Irishjon said:


> heres mine....
> 
> View attachment 902402
> 
> ...


Excellent! May I ask which is your favorite?

Tapatalk


----------



## Irishjon (Jul 2, 2012)

You may ask lol....these are IMO the two best submariners, bang for buck under $1500. The Steinhart is all classic military rolex submariner looks, and the Chr Ward is all sophistication with subtle detailing. I hesitated for a long while on the Chr Ward but its so true what they say....it's way better in the flesh than the online pics. I just put the caiman croc strap on the Steinhart today to bring out the vintage look and feel of the dial...pricey but worth it IMO.
The Steinhart is more for jeans and smart casual while the Chr. Ward is more suit and tie, though you can make it casual with a NATO. That is why I got both, one for each occasion


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

sfranke31 said:


> I'm looking to get my first sub homage and am trying to decide between the Helenarou and Ray Wong's military submariner. I like the gilded Helenarou dial, making it my first choice. I would like to wear my new watch with a brown leather band similar to those found Hodinkee and feel the gilded dial would pull it all together.
> 
> But, I am hesitant to pull the trigger because I have small wrists and am afraid the Helenarou (16mm thick) might be too big. Please share your thoughts and help me decide!
> 
> ...


I've send you a PM!


----------



## mr_sundstrom (Apr 18, 2012)

New strap for my O1B


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> The Helenarou is similar to the Kingston in thickness. My wrists are 6.5", and my Kingston is a perfect fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Kingston is great looking. Mind me asking where you got that leather strap from?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

harrym71 said:


> That Kingston is great looking. Mind me asking where you got that leather strap from?


This one is from TheTimeTraveler.co in Australia.

Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Here is my recently arrived Steinhart. Now I know what all the fuss was about.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Yessir. Steinhart Ocean One Green FTW!

Tapatalk


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

Jealous of everyone's Steinharts! lol
Are there any 'cheap' homages that resemble the classic 5512/5513/5517 milsub? After seeing a very decisive photo of a wristshot involving both the classic and the 'beefier' new milsub, my mind is made up! I'm fine with just the case as well. 
The only qualm I have with the Croton is that the case isn't exactly 'sub-like'. I guess it's a true homage, though!


----------



## yatsoon (Jun 21, 2012)

found a reasonably priced sub homage on sizzlin' watches. they go for $115 and free US shipping. reasonable price for a sterile sub homage i figure. the crystal's sapphire, ceramic bezel, i've seen the watch in person and the cyclops is as good as any you'd find. but its a seagull movement (honestly not that bad), and the lume is really weak. plus its only 5 atm (not guaranteed), meaning its not really useful as a pure diving watch.

if you can look past the flaws, $115 isn't that much to spend for a beater sterile sub homage, i figure? do let me know your thoughts, i'm considering this over the helenarou for my first homage, even though helenarou has the ETA inside.

ps. : there's even a pvd version!

links:
normal sub
pvd sub

cheers


----------



## dad-the-diver (Aug 27, 2011)

I wanted to get a watch MOD-ed for my son Jordan for Christmas. As some of you know he's in Afghanistan on his third tour at the moment & wont be back till end of January. And as he is also a mental James Bond fan I thought.................MILSUB.
So I hit ebay & brought this SKX031. I thought it was just the job because it was already a bit Submariner-ish to start with. There were plenty of MOD-ing parts about. Plus, the Arabic day wheel would be pretty cool on a watch destined to be posted to the Middle East.







Added a new dial & Mil style hand set.







Added a domed Crystal:-







Added a SS chapter ring 







And a Classic Bond Zulu







All done & we went from this:-







To..............THIS!!!





















To say I'm happy with it is the understatment of the year! I love it, and more to the point I know Jordan will love it too!
As you read this the Seiko-Sub is winging it's way to Afghanistan to hopefull get there in time for Christmas. Have enclosed instructions for my lad to take a few photos of him with it on. So will post them when they get to me.
Hope this has been of interest.................


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

@dad-the-diver, that's simply lovely! I'm pretty sure that's one of the best gifts I would love to receive from my dad. I'm sure he'll love it!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

deluded said:


> @dad-the-diver, that's simply lovely! I'm pretty sure that's one of the best gifts I would love to receive from my dad. I'm sure he'll love it!


Ditto! Awesome project. I love the finished product!

Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

deluded said:


> @dad-the-diver, that's simply lovely! I'm pretty sure that's one of the best gifts I would love to receive from my dad. I'm sure he'll love it!


Aye, can't imagine better gift. :-!


----------



## jbeck6 (Mar 1, 2012)

I was wondering if you guys could point me in the right direction. I am looking for a sub homage, green bezel, black dial, around $200 or (preferably) less, but no mercedes hands. I see plenty of black/black with sword hands, but none with the green bezel. I had an Alpha that I really liked but work in sales, and got sick of explaining to 50% of my clients that it wasn't actually a submariner.


----------



## hittheskids (Oct 6, 2012)

jbeck6 said:


> I was wondering if you guys could point me in the right direction. I am looking for a sub homage, green bezel, black dial, around $200 or (preferably) less, but no mercedes hands. I see plenty of black/black with sword hands, but none with the green bezel. I had an Alpha that I really liked but work in sales, and got sick of explaining to 50% of my clients that it wasn't actually a submariner.


You need to buy a submariner, then when you get asked you can say "yes, yes it is."

Problem solved.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, boys, Squale continues to knock 'em out of the park. Check out the new 20 Atmos DLC. My resolve is weakening...










Tapatalk


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Does anyone know of a no-date milsub dial available for purchase that _isnt _sterile? For some reason I find the lack of text or logo detracts from subs.
Also, are alpha no-date milsubs permanently out of production?


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

plot said:


> Does anyone know of a no-date milsub dial available for purchase that _isnt _sterile? For some reason I find the lack of text or logo detracts from subs.
> Also, are alpha no-date milsubs permanently out of production?


Kadloo Scubamarine. I've been waiting for someone to review it.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> Well, boys, Squale continues to knock 'em out of the park. Check out the new 20 Atmos DLC. My resolve is weakening...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Resolve further weakened by the fact that I already own the TSS NATO strap in this shot, and the Squale DLC gets very close to this combo for $$$$'s less. Besides, this Project X LE is already sold out. C'mon, Santa. Bring me a Squale!










Tapatalk


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

jopex said:


> Kadloo Scubamarine. I've been waiting for someone to review it.


I bought one and it waits under the Christmas tree for me now. Before my wife wrapped it, I swapped the NATO for a Super Engineer II bracelet (sorry sub purists:-d), and handled it briefly to get an idea of it's build quality(very good). I got mine from sigmatime on ebay for $195, and since then the price has gone up about $80. Being that I haven't been able to wear it for any considerable amount of time, I can't give a proper review, but if you want a sub homage on a NATO for between $200-300 you can't go wrong. It's equipped with an ETA 2824-2 movement, nice case and bezel, and on my particular specimen, a sapphire crystal. It's definietly a MUCH nicer watch than the $195 I paid for it, and on Christmas morning it's going directly on my wrist. I'll post more details once it makes it's way into the rotation. :-!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

waterdude said:


> I bought one and it waits under the Christmas tree for me now. Before my wife wrapped it, I swapped the NATO for a Super Engineer II bracelet (sorry sub purists:-d), and handled it briefly to get an idea of it's build quality(very good). I got mine from sigmatime on ebay for $195, and since then the price has gone up about $80. Being that I haven't been able to wear it for any considerable amount of time, I can't give a proper review, but if you want a sub homage on a NATO for between $200-300 you can't go wrong. It's equipped with an ETA 2824-2 movement, nice case and bezel, and on my particular specimen, a sapphire crystal. It's definietly a MUCH nicer watch than the $195 I paid for it, and on Christmas morning it's going directly on my wrist. I'll post more details once it makes it's way into the rotation. :-!


Cool, looking forward to the details. Maybe I'll pick one up next year.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

I had to buy this.......I couldn't let them sell out again. I'll update when it arrives.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Oilers Fan said:


> I had to buy this.......I couldn't let them sell out again. I'll update when it arrives.
> 
> View attachment 911876


Nice! Where from?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Found it. Oooh, I like their Black Bay....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mr_sundstrom (Apr 18, 2012)

whatmeworry said:


> Found it. Oooh, I like their Black Bay....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Please share!


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

mr_sundstrom said:


> Please share!


Here. Seller is onlinestorehk

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Those Tigers are quite a bargain!


----------



## jbeck6 (Mar 1, 2012)

hittheskids said:


> You need to buy a submariner, then when you get asked you can say "yes, yes it is."
> 
> Problem solved.


Went looking, couldn't afford it, saw the breitling superocean heritage, then ended up with a superocean ii in yellow, and still don't have a green diver...


----------



## spencerline (Nov 9, 2012)

There are some lovely looking watches on this thread and many are very similar to the Rolex Submariner made famous by Connery. This watch below is an alternative to a newer Sub inspired copy or look alike and this model has been seen on TV in the late 1960s in both "The Champions and Department S two entertaining cult spy like programs from the early Bond era.
It is a collecters item in its own right and captures the Sub look on a Bond strap quite well i think.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

It looks like Aramar, who launched his brand a few months ago with some standard sub homages, has jumped on the gilt dial big crown bandwagon:


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

This thread was instrumental in my purchasing a manbush sterile sub homage, my first automatic in years. I'm afraid I may be hooked!


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

I received a green bezel Alpha Sub today. Will probably post more thoughts on it either here or in f72 tomorrow but I have to say it's a better watch than I remember the previous black Alpha Sub I had being. Bezel turns very nicely, lume isn't that great but is at least even. Case, dial and hands all have decent finish. I'm really pleased with it. Only real downside is the crappy bracelet but I've take that off and put it on a Watchadoo and it looks great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## H3O+ (May 23, 2009)

Has anybody got one of those Tigers? I'm gonna hock my trusty Invicta, which will leave me without a Sub, and I dig the vintage look. They've also got a Explorer II homage, something I'd definitely be interested in.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

H3O+ said:


> Has anybody got one of those Tigers? I'm gonna hock my trusty Invicta, which will leave me without a Sub, and I dig the vintage look. They've also got a Explorer II homage, something I'd definitely be interested in.


I've ordered one of the Black Bay style and a Explorer II style... they are on the boat! Will update here when I get them. I've been after a decent looking Explorer II style for a while. Don't know if the GMT will work. Anybody know?


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

H3O+ said:


> Has anybody got one of those Tigers? I'm gonna hock my trusty Invicta, which will leave me without a Sub, and I dig the vintage look. They've also got a Explorer II homage, something I'd definitely be interested in.


I'll take it if you don't want it!


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

H3O+ said:


> Has anybody got one of those Tigers? I'm gonna hock my trusty Invicta, which will leave me without a Sub, and I dig the vintage look. They've also got a Explorer II homage, something I'd definitely be interested in.


My Tiger is in the mail. Hopefully it is here when I get home in 2 weeks. I'll update once I see it.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

the armamar looks to be another vendors watch with a logo dial


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

jdmfetish said:


> the armamar looks to be another vendors watch with a logo dial


That's what I thought at first glance but I dismissed the idea because that case was supposed to be custom designed and it seemed strange that they would let Aramar (or anyone else) use it. But comparing pictures... it really does look the same. :think:


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

This arrived at my door about 20 minutes ago. It's got the NH35A movement and seems to be better than my old 8926OB in a number of other ways (lume, bezel and crown operation, shallower case engraving, etc.). The bracelet feels the same, so I put it on a Hirsch Liberty until my conversion to a Tudor Snowflake homage is complete.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Citizen V said:


> That's what I thought at first glance but I dismissed the idea because that case was supposed to be custom designed and it seemed strange that they would let Aramar (or anyone else) use it. But comparing pictures... it really does look the same. :think:


never deny your first thought

yes logo added to the watch to make different

however all that said , it happens more often than we would like to admit

kinda like grovana making watches for , well , i really don't need to say , ya know


----------



## Kevinstrazza (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi guys im new here .. And yes my newest addiction is Sub style watches ..love this forum .. Ill post pics later


----------



## Kevinstrazza (Jan 1, 2013)

I luv my invicta .. I just got the Grand Diver


----------



## Jazzbass251 (Dec 20, 2011)

I love the OVM, and have been thinking about picking up another Ocean of some sort.


----------



## Kevinstrazza (Jan 1, 2013)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/61jdbk0nc0gwhf6/Photo Jan 01, 11 53 26 AM.jpg


----------



## Cdn328is (Dec 23, 2009)

Citizen V said:


> That's what I thought at first glance but I dismissed the idea because that case was supposed to be custom designed and it seemed strange that they would let Aramar (or anyone else) use it. But comparing pictures... it really does look the same. :think:


Are we talking Helenarou watches here? Because the specs and description are nearly identical and I'm pretty sure Helenarou are made by the same guys who make the higher end fake Rolexes. Aramar doesn't specify where his watches are manufactured either...


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Green Machine


----------



## Bitchy Ploughman (Dec 19, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Well, boys, Squale continues to knock 'em out of the park. Check out the new 20 Atmos DLC. My resolve is weakening...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I don't know much about watches (yet) but this Squale and the Root Beer one are some of the best looking watches I've seen lately, will have to look into one of those, thanks for posting!


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

I love my 8928OB


----------



## EBD (Jul 28, 2012)

Texas Parrothead said:


> Did we finally max out this thread!?!?!
> 
> Time to start reposting the best of the best!
> 
> ...


I see lots of folks with Steinhart timepieces but I'm having trouble finding them to order. Would anyone mind pointing me in the right direction?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sctb78 (Nov 3, 2012)

EBD said:


> I see lots of folks with Steinhart timepieces but I'm having trouble finding them to order. Would anyone mind pointing me in the right direction?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Try here

http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch.html

Or here

http://www.chronomaster.co.uk/steinhart/watches/

Sorry if this is of no help .
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

This just arrived today. Came with 3 nylon Zulu type straps. I promptly put it on a bracelet. Really diggin' it so far. Love the domed crystal


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> Well, boys, Squale continues to knock 'em out of the park. Check out the new 20 Atmos DLC. My resolve is weakening...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And... Resolve dissolved. A Squale 20 Atmos DLC is now astride my wrist.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> And... Resolve dissolved. A Squale 20 Atmos DLC is now astride my wrist.


Perhaps a review of it when you have some time.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's my micro review after 24hrs. This is an ideally sized 40mm Sub homage. The shape of the case is well executed and wrist hugging. The 120 click bezel is beautifully sloped with a tasteful, yet grippable coin edge.










The ETA 2824 is running just +4 sec. Check!










Cyclops successfully removed. Check!










Engraved Squale caseback










The prominent and smooth operating crown is signed with the Squale crown logo. In tribute to the Stealth Submariner mod created by Project X Designs, I removed the cyclops, added the NATO (same one they use) from The Strap Shop, and decided to install shoulderless springbars (only removable by cutting).










I should hasten to add that the stock bracelet is of outstanding construction. Solid links and end links with screw pins and a scissor deployant locking clasp. I have kept it in the box since I don't intend to use it.

The lume is neither better nor much worse than my old Rolex 14060M. Tolerable.










All in all, with the feature set, price point, and Squale's more than credible history in the dive watch industry, these are the best Sub homages in existence for under $800. In my opinion the Squale 20 Atmos line beats both Steinhart and Christopher Ward.



















Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kabal_za (Dec 23, 2012)

looks incredible on that khaki nato


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Tiger Vintage...


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

That Tiger Black Bay looks awesome!! Enjoy it!


----------



## mr_sundstrom (Apr 18, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Here's my micro review after 24hrs. This is an ideally sized 40mm Sub homage. The shape of the case is well executed and wrist hugging. The 120 click bezel is beautifully sloped with a tasteful, yet grippable coin edge.
> 
> The ETA 2824 is running just +4 sec. Check
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Fullers, was that really necessary! =P

Now I have been bitten by the DLC bug! 
I was supposed to lay low for a while... I am leaning towards Steinhart though, not only because I have two other oceans already, but because their ocean DLC has a domed crystal. Really like that feature!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Tiger Vintage...


After seeing pictures of these Tiger Black Bay homages, I have decided I really need one. I want mine on a distressed, brown leather NATO.

Great piece you have here.


----------



## mr_sundstrom (Apr 18, 2012)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Tiger Vintage...


How's the lume? Might be I settle for the cheaper route instead of Steinhart. I'm interested in the snowflake PVD model.. Just thought it ought to be the same lume on your watch.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Lume is not much to talk about almost non existent. But they do different sets of hands for the other snowflake subs, and they may be better. This is not a problem for me on a vintage style. The dome on the crystal is great. Think this is a keeper...


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Lume is not much to talk about almost non existent. But they do different sets of hands for the other snowflake subs, and they may be better. This is not a problem for me on a vintage style. The dome on the crystal is great. Think this is a keeper...


I like the watch and I agree with you about lume not being a big deal. If lume is a problem, get it re-lumed.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Lume is not much to talk about almost non existent. But they do different sets of hands for the other snowflake subs, and they may be better. This is not a problem for me on a vintage style. The dome on the crystal is great. Think this is a keeper...


I like the watch and I agree with you about lume not being a big deal. If lume is a problem, get it re-lumed.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Saw some new, at least to me, sub homages posted by one of WUS's sponsors, zulutimezone:



I especially like first one but they're ~$250 for 200M WR, Sapphire-coated mineral crystal, and a Miyota quartz movement. Plus they're *48mm w/o crown*.









I guess if you're looking for a large sub homage, these aren't bad.


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

Citizen V said:


> Saw some new, at least to me, sub homages posted by one of WUS's sponsors, zulutimezone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems a bit high for a quartz sub homage, even if they are 48mm and 200m.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Here a couple photos of my favorite watches on my favorite NATOs.



















Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IgniFerroque (Apr 28, 2011)

That's an absolutely killer collection!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm in trouble now. I've been waiting and waiting for Gunther to make a blue snowflake.










Pic borrowed from http://oceanictime.blogspot.com/2013/01/steinhart-by-aramar-arctic-ocean.html

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CCJ (Nov 14, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> I'm in trouble now. I've been waiting and waiting for Gunther to make a blue snowflake.


Love it... but wish it were 40mm and had black dial.


----------



## davec (Aug 26, 2007)

This is one of my all time fave threads. I started out with an Invicta 8926 as well in 1999, picked it up from Ashford for sub $50.00. Went through a Seiko phase, then a flieger phase, then in a military phase (still kinda there) and full circle to Subs and Sub-likes.

Picked this 16610 recently after years of wheedling with the wife, Iphone pic.









Also picked up a no date 14060 along the way last year (picked up head only for economy's sake).










The funny thing is I still wear my MQJ on the weekends for leisure activities and my old Traser. I love the Steinhart OVM though its likely too big for my 6.5"wrist. The chase never, ever ends.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

CCJ said:


> Love it... but wish it were 40mm and had black dial.


Yeah, 40mm is best, but Gunther will never change...

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

@davec: Awesome, Bro! A man after my own heart. Congrats on the 2 Subs and still loving the cheapies. It's a great way to roll.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davec (Aug 26, 2007)

Fullers1845 said:


> @saved: Awesome, Bro! A man after my own heart. Congrats on the 2 Subs and still loving the cheapies. It's a great way to roll.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


Yup, no magic one watch panacea, nothing beats a full watch box with lots of options be they economy specials or mld tier boutiques! LOL, now back to monitoring the boards for a Squale sub, OVM or Hager Commando! Thanks for starting thus great thread.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Another vote for the Kadloo Scubamarine:









Get one before they're sold out!


----------



## mattg71 (Oct 25, 2009)

Love the Tudor!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

So I now have a sub itch and it needs scratching. I have $200.00 ready to go but cannot decide. Alpha is kind of meh from the ones I have seen around the forums. Kadloo looks nice above but its more than I want to spend. I see one on the f29 for $250.00 but again above. Ok you sub people tell me what to buy. I love love the Squale with the cyclops removed but that is way above my watch budget after just buying a branco and a Casio. My wife will kill me. She may anyways once she sees the 2 I have incoming.


----------



## kabal_za (Dec 23, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> So I now have a sub itch and it needs scratching. I have $200.00 ready to go but cannot decide. Alpha is kind of meh from the ones I have seen around the forums. Kadloo looks nice above but its more than I want to spend. I see one on the f29 for $250.00 but again above. Ok you sub people tell me what to buy. I love love the Squale with the cyclops removed but that is way above my watch budget after just buying a branco and a Casio. My wife will kill me. She may anyways once she sees the 2 I have incoming.


Hager Classic Commando?

edit: no sorry, that is $260


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

quicksilver7 said:


> So I now have a sub itch and it needs scratching. I have $200.00 ready to go but cannot decide. Alpha is kind of meh from the ones I have seen around the forums. Kadloo looks nice above but its more than I want to spend. I see one on the f29 for $250.00 but again above. Ok you sub people tell me what to buy. I love love the Squale with the cyclops removed but that is way above my watch budget after just buying a branco and a Casio. My wife will kill me. She may anyways once she sees the 2 I have incoming.


Invicta 8926obv2. Seriously. Best Sub homage under $200.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> So I now have a sub itch and it needs scratching. I have $200.00 ready to go but cannot decide. Alpha is kind of meh from the ones I have seen around the forums. Kadloo looks nice above but its more than I want to spend. I see one on the f29 for $250.00 but again above. Ok you sub people tell me what to buy. I love love the Squale with the cyclops removed but that is way above my watch budget after just buying a branco and a Casio. My wife will kill me. She may anyways once she sees the 2 I have incoming.


Sales forum! This one is $250: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-kadloo-scubamarine-804929.html and this one $280: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/kadloo-ocean-date-sold-803734.html (not clear if this one is still available or not). Heh, heh - same watch is cheaper yet here (and appears to be available): Kadloo Ocean Date $275 - Finished Sale or Trade Threads - Buy - Sell - Trade - Watch Freeks. Finally, this one is up for trade:FT Kadloo Scubmarine - The Military Watch Resource - Community Fora


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Invicta 8926obv2. Seriously. Best Sub homage under $200.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


Wold you get the Invicta over the Kadloo?


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

I love my new Kadloo, but it's not under $200


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

quicksilver7 said:


> Wold you get the Invicta over the Kadloo?


No, but the Kadloo is over $200. (Worth it for the ETA 2824 movt, IMO.) The Invicta 9937c is more directly comparable to the Kadloo Scubamarine in price and features than the 8926obv2 is.

Come to think of it, I haven't seen a Scubamarine on a bracelet either.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Well I could push it and add a bit of cash to my budget and go with the kadloo. For $50 more I do not want to short myself on a better watch. Thanks for the help so far by the way.
Yeah I wish the Kadloo came on a bracelet instead of a nato since I have way too many Natos now.


----------



## alderash (Apr 7, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the closest homage to a Rolex 5512 with a domed crystal? Think Steve McQueen or Robert Redford. Or really any Sub homage with a domed crystal.

Thanks


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Kadloo crystal is very slightly domed. Otherwise it's closer to a 5517 than a 5512.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

You could always get an 8926 replace the flat crystal for a domed one.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

alderash said:


> Can anyone tell me the closest homage to a Rolex 5512 with a domed crystal? Think Steve McQueen or Robert Redford. Or really any Sub homage with a domed crystal.
> 
> Thanks


Well if it is domed you're after, look at the Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Red (domed sapphire) or the Raven Vintage 40mm (domed acrylic).

Neither are really true 5512 homages, though.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thoang77 (Sep 20, 2011)

can anyone recommend a vintage milsub style (similar to the Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military) thats 40mm and fairly cheap?


----------



## CCJ (Nov 14, 2011)

thoang77 said:


> can anyone recommend a vintage milsub style (similar to the Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military) thats 40mm and fairly cheap?


Have you looked at the Hager Commando? $260 milsub homage at 40mm.


----------



## mr_sundstrom (Apr 18, 2012)

CCJ said:


> Have you looked at the Hager Commando? $260 milsub homage at 40mm.


+1 Only based on pics and what other people says. I really like the hager. Had I not my Steinhart, I would defenatly give the hager a go!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

thoang77 said:


> can anyone recommend a vintage milsub style (similar to the Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military) thats 40mm and fairly cheap?


Hager is awesome. Also look at the Kadloo Scubamarine.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ElScorcho (Jan 2, 2012)

In the sub-$100 category, I nominate...

the Casio MDV-106!







Enough similarities to the Submariner to be considered an homage, but just enough to make it Casio's own...


----------



## Ghia (Dec 26, 2012)

Which quality Sub homage would you guys recommend for the best lume? (lets say <$200) Thanks!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ghia said:


> Which quality Sub homage would you guys recommend for the best lume? (lets say <$200) Thanks!


Sub homages, and actual Subs for that matter, do not typically have great lume. Just average lume.

In my experience, none stand out in the <$200 bracket. The invicta 8926obv2 would do.

If you bump up to the $500-700 range, the Armida A2 and the Raven Vintage 42mm have exceptional lume.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spiker1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fullers:

Great-looking alternative to the standard SS sub. Simultaneously classy and stealthy.

In some of your pics it almost looks like the bezel is ceramic or sapphire, it's so shiny. I can only imagine that, if that was the case, Gnomon would have mentioned it in their description. How does the bezel on the DLC differ from the non-DLC Classic?

Two other general questions:

1) Where does one go to have a cyclops removed? (I've seen online instrux for removing them but honestly haven't got the nerve to remove one from a new watch.)
2) Does anyone know of a replacement bezel insert for the Squale 20Atmos that has minute marks all the way around? (I actually use the bezel frequently and would prefer being able to see minutes after 15.) Better yet, is there a fully-lumed, fully minute-marked option like on the Armida A2?

Cheers.


----------



## dinaftu (Jan 26, 2013)

Does anyone know of a no-date milsub dial available for purchase that _isnt _sterile? For some reason I find the lack of text or logo detracts from subs.
Also, are alpha no-date milsubs permanently out of production








?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Spiker1 said:


> Fullers:
> 
> Great-looking alternative to the standard SS sub. Simultaneously classy and stealthy.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

The bezel insert on the DLC is aluminum. I have no reason to think it is made of any different material than the other models.

I removed the cyclops myself using the method described in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2416186

It took several tries and a fair amount of force with the razor blade, but eventually success. I have also removed magnifiers from Debaufre, Tudor, Invicta, and Sandoz watches.

You might be able to find an aftermarket milsub insert on ebay that would fit. Or one of the watch modding companies like 10watches.com might have one.

Good hunting!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

dinaftu said:


> Does anyone know of a no-date milsub dial available for purchase that _isnt _sterile? For some reason I find the lack of text or logo detracts from subs.
> Also, are alpha no-date milsubs permanently out of production
> 
> 
> ...


Have a look at the Hager Commando, the Kadloo Scubamarine, and the Armida A2.

Alas, Alpha USA is no longer in business, and the Milsusbs they sold are no longer being made. They were cool while they lasted.










Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Look what is now sold out on Rakuten:


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Chronotac is another option. No where near the quality of Steinhart or Armida (I have both the OVM and the A2), but nice for the price. I bought a 1680 homage (here: Chronotac Automatic Movement Black Bezel - $86.40 :) to see if I liked the size (40mm vs 42mm for the Steinhart and Armida) and I do! Quality is quite good, though the dial is a bit rough. Chronotac uses the same Chinese manufacturer as did Alpha, as far as my research seems to show. Gave the watch to my son, 8 years old and a huge watch fan already but haven't acted on the urge to buy a Rolex Submariner. Some tempting Ravens and MKII's on offer, though...


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

I do not like the bracelet-style that comes with the Orient Ray, so I put it on an Invicta bracelet instead after that watch had died its expected death.

Do you guys have your Subs on any other bracelet than the traditional oyster? Show me, and do tell me where I can buy a fully brushed bracelet, thanks!


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi there. I'm pretty new around here and this is undoubtedly the thread I've been most lurking (part I & part II) these last few weeks.

First Sub hommage I've worn was my beloved Orient 2ER (still one of my favourites) ; I then tried an Invicta 8926 for a while but after a couple of days I gave it to my son ; also got a chronotac, pretty light & cheap but runs pretty good, a beater I won't fear breaking or losing.

Now besides my Orient, my favourites sub companions so far are :

Seiko SKX031









Steinhart (Ocean One & Ocean Vintage Military)



























and this latest one, Helenarou 6538









...and I'm afraid this addiction will never end.
T.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Djk949 said:


> Look what is now sold out on Rakuten:


"Long History"... Love it!

Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

m0rt said:


> I do not like the bracelet-style that comes with the Orient Ray, so I put it on an Invicta bracelet instead after that watch had died its expected death.
> 
> Do you guys have your Subs on any other bracelet than the traditional oyster? Show me, and do tell me where I can buy a fully brushed bracelet, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 952000


Nice Ray! I like the Invicta bracelets myself, and just brush the center links with a green scotchbrite pad. I also have a Hadely-Roma MB4016W, 20mm, Stainless Steel oyster that is very nice, but the end links are terrible. You could use the end links from an Invicta or Orient bracelet though.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

@T-Wan: Awesome collection!


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

How is the lume on the Helenarou?


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> @T-Wan: Awesome collection!


Hey thanks Fullers ! But it's only a very small & modest collection so far. Still expecting some day I'll be able to catch a genuine Sub, a Tudor Black Bay or even an MKII Kingston...


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Avo said:


> How is the lume on the Helenarou?


Well actually lume on Helenarou is not bad, though on handles it is surprisingly much weaker (maybe the shape, gold, thinness... ?).

IMO, among those Seiko provides best constant lume (SKX31) ; the fifty fathoms dial looks really great (here mod on a Seiko SNZH57), good constancy with the Steinharts (especially this Super Luminova vintage on the OVM broad sword-shaped handles), very bright on Helenarou and on MKII Seafighter. No mention here of my beloved Orient which lume faints pretty fast, and on my Chonotac there is no lume at all...

Here, from let to right (Sorry for the bad pics, I'm no good photographer...) :
- 1rst row : Seiko SKX031 ; Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military ; Steinhart Ocean One
- 2nd row : Helenarou 6538 ; MKII SeaFighter
- 3rd row : Seiko SNZH57 Fifty Fathoms mod



















T.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Nice Ray! I like the Invicta bracelets myself, and just brush the center links with a green scotchbrite pad. I also have a Hadely-Roma MB4016W, 20mm, Stainless Steel oyster that is very nice, but the end links are terrible. You could use the end links from an Invicta or Orient bracelet though.


Oh, of course, scotchbrite, why didn't I think of that  Thanks!


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Tried a search but couldn't find anything. 

Can somebody please tell me if there is a decent 116610 homage out there for under $500? 

I want a maxi case and ceramic bezel. An 116610LV would be preferable! 

The closest I've seen is the Steinhart Ocean 1 ceramic, but it is closer to a 16610 sub. 

Also, after an homage that is water resistant, and preferably not sterile. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

T-Wan said:


> Here, from let to right (Sorry for the bad pics, I'm no good photographer...) :
> - 1rst row : Seiko SKX031 ; Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military ; Steinhart Ocean One
> - 2nd row : Helenarou 6538 ; MKII SeaFighter
> - 3rd row : Seiko SNZH57 Fifty Fathoms mod


Pics are great! And very helpful, thank you!

FWIW, the lume on my Kadloo is good as well, both hands and markers; it's claimed to be Superluminova. I'll try to get a picture at some point.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

nick_sixx said:


> Tried a search but couldn't find anything.
> 
> Can somebody please tell me if there is a decent 116610 homage out there for under $500?
> 
> ...


I am not aware of any 116610 homages that are not sterile. Take a look at Helenarou and Manbu shijie.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

nick_sixx said:


> Tried a search but couldn't find anything.
> 
> Can somebody please tell me if there is a decent 116610 homage out there for under $500?
> 
> ...





Fullers1845 said:


> I am not aware of any 116610 homages that are not sterile. Take a look at Helenarou and ............
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


Strike that. Apparently you can get a Parnis branded 116610 homage with ceramic bezel from the second seller I mentioned above.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lemper (Jun 18, 2012)

Avo said:


> Pics are great! And very helpful, thank you!
> 
> FWIW, the lume on my Kadloo is good as well, both hands and markers; it's claimed to be Superluminova. I'll try to get a picture at some point.


Yeah, a picture would be nice!


----------



## Gunnar23 (Jan 30, 2013)

I think for me the Seiko SKX031 does it pretty well without being a complete copy. The Steinhart ocean ones are great also. I just picked up a Kadloo Scubamarine from a member here and it should be to me soon. For me it's not so much that I want something as close to a Rolex Sub as possible, though I will likely have one someday, it's more that I just admire the style. There are very few styles that translate from dress watch to diver to sporty so well, all while being comfortable and easy to read.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I guess you got that Kadloo from the guy who was checking on shipping for me. Nice of him to let me know. Enjoy.


----------



## Gunnar23 (Jan 30, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> I guess you got that Kadloo from the guy who was checking on shipping for me. Nice of him to let me know. Enjoy.


Not sure. The buyer I got it from had posted only CONUS shipping before I contacted him.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

No worries. Was just waiting for a PM back from him. Enjoy the Kadloo. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

A couple more pics:


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I bet that would look nice on a bracelet to.


----------



## Gunnar23 (Jan 30, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> No worries. Was just waiting for a PM back from him. Enjoy the Kadloo. Let us know how you like it.


Well, no dice for me either. I guess there was a problem so he refunded my money.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I've had this happen when the seller stated something like "Paypal no fees" or "$50 net to me" meaning that the buyer (me!) was meant either to send funds as a gift or add 2.9% +$0.30 to the total ie pay the Paypal fees. Perhaps you should check with the seller to find out if this was the case? Usually, refunds are accompanied by a note from Paypal, often containing within it an explanatory note from the refunder...


Gunnar23 said:


> Well, no dice for me either. I guess there was a problem so he refunded my money.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Personally I think stating +3% fees is silly. Just increase your price by the fee amount if you are that worried about it. Hopefully it gets worked out. The watch was on sale last week for $187.00 with free shipping from Gemnation.com but since I live in Canada they wanted an insane amount to ship it to me.


----------



## Gunnar23 (Jan 30, 2013)

Darwin said:


> I've had this happen when the seller stated something like "Paypal no fees" or "$50 net to me" meaning that the buyer was meant to either send funds as a gift or add 2.9% +$0.30 to the total ie pay the Paypal fees. Perhaps you should check with the seller to find out if this was the case? Usually, refunds are accompanied by a note from Paypal, often containing within it an explanatory note from the refunder...


No, evidently the watch was accidentally damaged prior to shipping. So it's not a big deal, just a little disappointing on my end.



quicksilver7 said:


> Personally I think stating +3% fees is silly. Just increase your price by the fee amount if you are that worried about it. Hopefully it gets worked out. The watch was on sale last week for $187.00 with free shipping from Gemnation.com but since I live in Canada they wanted an insane amount to ship it to me.


I looked and I don't even see it listed there now. Did they sell out?

Now I am back to square one. Still wish I could find a nice SKX031. Would settle for an SKX007 I suppose, it's just not as close to a sub as I wanted. The Orient Ray is still on the table as is the SNZF17. It's just that I have issues with the logos on both of those. The Steinhart is probably in my future, but right now I'm trying to stay sub $200. My main concern at this point is not to have as close to a real sub looks wise, just something along the same lines that is going to be tough and reliable, while still looking good.


----------



## Lemper (Jun 18, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> I bet that would look nice on a bracelet to.


Yeah it would look awesome!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Gunnar23 said:


> No, evidently the watch was accidentally damaged prior to shipping. So it's not a big deal, just a little disappointing on my end.
> 
> I looked and I don't even see it listed there now. Did they sell out?
> 
> Now I am back to square one. Still wish I could find a nice SKX031. Would settle for an SKX007 I suppose, it's just not as close to a sub as I wanted. The Orient Ray is still on the table as is the SNZF17. It's just that I have issues with the logos on both of those. The Steinhart is probably in my future, but right now I'm trying to stay sub $200. My main concern at this point is not to have as close to a real sub looks wise, just something along the same lines that is going to be tough and reliable, while still looking good.


Yeah it was a one day sale. I would have bought it in a minute but they wanted $60 to ship to Canada. I know we are north of of the US but I don't live in the Yukon in an igloo. No offence to people in Igloos.


----------



## Gunnar23 (Jan 30, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Yeah it was a one day sale. I would have bought it in a minute but they wanted $60 to ship to Canada. I know we are north of of the US but I don't live in the Yukon in an igloo. No offence to people in Igloos.


I ordered one of the black Orient Rays. On sale for 99 bucks with free shipping was too good to pass up.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

That is a great deal.


----------



## tyre777 (Jul 25, 2009)

My sandoz sub big crown:


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

No longer available on amazon or ebay at the previous low price ...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

@tyre777 Outstanding work on that Sandoz. Have any side shots?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's a beauty created by my friend m.and and posted in the MkII forum.










https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/what-mkii-you-wearing-715447-7.html#post5989947

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nylofi (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi,

Do you know if I can find this dial at a parts store? I've looked around but can't find it. Also, do you know what the circled T and the arrow stand for? This dial is used in the MWC diver watch. Thanks_


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

nylofi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you know if I can find this dial at a parts store? I've looked around but can't find it. Also, do you know what the circled T and the arrow stand for? This dial is used in the MWC diver watch. Thanks_


I've seen similar dials w/o the surrounds on the luminous markers on ebay. Google military mall mart. The circle T denotes the use of tritium and the arrow denotes that it was an issued watch, most likely for the Ministry of Defence (MOD); however, it wasn't likely in this instance.


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

nylofi said:


> Also, do you know what the circled T and the arrow stand for?


See below, from Wikipedia, for the 'pheon' or 'broadarrow' -

*Use for British Government property*

The Office of Ordnance was created by Henry VIII in 1544.[SUP][3][/SUP] It became the Board of Ordnance in 1597, its principal duties being to supply guns, ammunition, stores and equipment to the King's Navy. The Office and Board used the broad arrow to signify at first objects purchased from the monarch's money and later to indicate government property since at least the 17th century. The introduction of this symbol is attributed to Henry Sydney, 1st Earl of Romney, who served as Master-General of the Ordnance from 1693 to 1702, since the pheon appears in the arms of the Sidney family.[SUP][4][/SUP]
The broad arrow frequently appeared on military boxes and equipment such as canteens, bayonets and rifles, as well as the British prison uniform from the 1870s, and even earlier, that of transportees in British penal colonies such as Australia.[SUP][5][/SUP] The broad arrow marks were also used by Commonwealthcountries on their ordnance. With the demise of the Board in 1855, the War Department and today's Ministry of Defence continued to use the mark. The arrow also appears in the Ordnance Survey logo.[SUP][6][/SUP] Similarly to hallmarks, it is currently a criminal offence in the United Kingdom to reproduce the broad arrow without authority. Section 4 of the Public Stores Act 1875 makes it illegal to use the "broad arrow" on any goods without permission.[SUP][7][/SUP]


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Does anyone have any wrist shots of wearing a sub (38mm) on a 7.5" wrist? 
I'm afraid that it would look too small on my wrist.

Thanks.


----------



## guinev (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi friend, i'm Guido from Rome, this is my first post on watchuseek, but I'm following you from many years. 
I want to show you my last purchase, a Tiger Concept PVD watch.

This watch features:

-automatic movement with hacking stop and quick date setting
-ceramic bezel, 120 clicks
-sapphire crystal
-snowflake dial and hands
-screwed links bracelet
-double lock clasp with quick adjustment

Here some pics of this timepiece

















And here a link to youtube, I shoot a video of the unboxing, so you can see how beautiful is this watch.


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's the real thing with a homage
View attachment 980966

It's a Timex Indiglo .

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## mr_sundstrom (Apr 18, 2012)

guinev said:


> Hi friend, i'm Guido from Rome, this is my first post on watchuseek, but I'm following you from many years.
> I want to show you my last purchase, a Tiger Concept PVD watch.
> 
> This watch features:
> ...


I was so close to ordering that, but then there was the Steinhart Arctic Ocean... Had to go with that instead.
It looks amazing though. Congratulations to a nice pick up!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

If anyone knows, how often does Helenarou restock? They seem to be out of anything related to a Sub or DSS homage. Would love to build my own. If I can't go that route, the Steinhart's and Squale's are my top choices. I'm a tad put-off by the Squale's branding, but we'll see.

Awesome pics and feedback everyone!


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

Beautiful as always, James!!!

Cheers
Ross



Fullers1845 said:


> Here's a beauty created by my friend m.and and posted in the MkII forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## almerickso (Mar 24, 2011)

guinev said:


> Hi friend, i'm Guido from Rome, this is my first post on watchuseek, but I'm following you from many years.
> I want to show you my last purchase, a Tiger Concept PVD watch.
> 
> This watch features:
> ...


Congrats on the new watch! I was considering something like this. Curious if you could come back again in a few weeks to let us know how the PVD holds up to normal wear.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Is it still possible to buy Debaufre Ocean 1? Anywhere in the US?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Imitrex said:


> Is it still possible to buy Debaufre Ocean 1? Anywhere in the US?


I don't believe so. Pity. They were great watches.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> I don't believe so. Pity. They were great watches.


Thank you for the response. Now if only Gnomon would get more Ocean 1 Black Ceramic's in stock 

After more research, it seems as if Steinhart Ocean 1's are unicorns. Can't seem to ever find them anywhere. Pre-ordering through Steinhart themselves sucks, due to having to use Paypal or COD. QQ.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Well, the lust was to much, so I followed these steps:

1. Find a fair maiden. She must be wearing a white dress and a blue apron. She has to be quietly weeping and genuinely sad. It helps if her name is Abigail and she has light brown hair. (This was the hardest step, as people thought it was strange at the mall when I was asking random women if their name was "Abigail". It took a few hours, but I coaxed one into this by offering some Cadbury Eggs and dinner at Waffle House so keep this in mind when adding to the total expense of the watch)

2. Take the maiden to the woods and have her kneel on the ground while she quietly weeps. Make sure she is wearing modest shoes and is showing NO cleavage on her dress. (I quickly went to the "As seen on TV" store and had to purchase a Cami Secret http://www.asseenontvvideo.com/512216/Cami-Secret-Clip-on-Camisole.html, so again, add this into your expense for such an elusive watch)

3. You may end up waiting for a long time for the unicorn to arrive or it may only take five minutes. It is best to try to catch the unicorn at 2:09pm-3:06pm.

4. If you follow all the steps just right the unicorn should come right over and lay its head on the maidens lap.

5. If you want to take the unicorn home, alive, catch in a net and put in a horse or bear cage. (Luckily, I had a spare bear cage just lying around)

6. After the unicorn is calmed, it should fall asleep and voila! Unicorn!!!!!!!!

Now the worst part of it all! Waiting. Pre-ordered the Ocean 1 Black with ceramic inlay direct from Steinhart, as it seems the only way to get such a rare beast!

View attachment 985378


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Wow, that steinhart is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

I've spent a good deal of time the last two days pouring over both Sub homage threads. I'm salavating, but in such a pickle. I don't want to spend a ton, don't want some dorky name brand on the face, but I don't think I could stand going sterile. Looks as if the only option open to me in the -$200 [but preferably closer to $100] range is the Invicta 8926, but the hideous case ingraving gives me pause... I briefly owned one last year, but couldn't make peace with that feature.

How is it that the Sub is such an iconic copied look, yet when you really start looking, the options are few?!

Now, were I willing to spend any amount, I'd get a Squale 20 Atmos Maxi in a heartbeat.

Randy


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

theinterchange said:


> I've spent a good deal of time the last two days pouring over both Sub homage threads. I'm salavating, but in such a pickle. I don't want to spend a ton, don't want some dorky name brand on the face, but I don't think I could stand going sterile. Looks as if the only option open to me in the -$200 [but preferably closer to $100] range is the Invicta 8926, but the hideous case ingraving gives me pause... I briefly owned one last year, but couldn't make peace with that feature.
> 
> How is it that the Sub is such an iconic copied look, yet when you really start looking, the options are few?!
> 
> ...


Keep putting away some money for awhile and go for a Steinhart or such instead of the Invicta. They are not known for good quality. I would rather get a sterile/parnis one from China, they are better.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

m0rt said:


> Keep putting away some money for awhile and go for a Steinhart or such instead of the Invicta. They are not known for good quality. I would rather get a sterile/parnis one from China, they are better.


I find this statement to be false. I owned an 8926OB and it was a fantastic watch for $100. I would buy another for sure if I was after a 16610 homage


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

nick_sixx said:


> I find this statement to be false. I owned an 8926OB and it was a fantastic watch for $100. I would buy another for sure if I was after a 16610 homage


I think it's luck of the draw with Invicta. I've owned two, both of which died after a year.  It's really a shame that Orient no longer makes the 2ER00001B. For the price point, Orient makes one heck of a watch.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

There was an Orient 2ER in the for sale section yesterday. Almost pulled the trigger but haven't decided if I want a direct copy of the Sub or something different.

Sent from my phone using 1s, 0s, and the internet.


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

m0rt said:


> Keep putting away some money for awhile and go for a Steinhart or such instead of the Invicta. They are not known for good quality. I would rather get a sterile/parnis one from China, they are better.


I have a sterile Manbush sub in my rotation...it's typically within 3-6 seconds per day, making it my most accurate automatic. Not bad for $85 shipped (plus a new bracelet; the stock one is crap). Plus no weird winged second hand or heavy-handed case engraving.


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

m0rt said:


> Keep putting away some money for awhile and go for a Steinhart or such instead of the Invicta. They are not known for good quality. I would rather get a sterile/parnis one from China, they are better.


As I said, my only complaint with the 8926OB is the stupid case engraving. One can't really compare a sub $100 watch with one costing 4-5 times as much.



nick_sixx said:


> I find this statement to be false. I owned an 8926OB and it was a fantastic watch for $100. I would buy another for sure if I was after a 16610 homage


I'd have to agree with you. It's not a bad little watch.



riffraff said:


> I have a sterile Manbush sub in my rotation...it's typically within 3-6 seconds per day, making it my most accurate automatic. Not bad for $85 shipped (plus a new bracelet; the stock one is crap). Plus no weird winged second hand or heavy-handed case engraving.


Thanks for the input. I've looked at them a couple of times, but the starkness of the sterile dial distracts me. At least it does in photos, in person I might have a completely different opinion. The winged second hand, I [oddly] liked that little feature, the case engraving, not so much.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

MichaelB_Can said:


> Here's the real thing with a homage
> View attachment 980966
> 
> It's a Timex Indiglo .
> ...


I wouldn't call that Timex a homage of sub... It looks totally different.


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

There is another Timex that is closer . It looks pretty good in person. My 6 yr old wears it . I think this 1 and the other Timex are on Part 1 of this thread. It does have a 6-12 on the dial its not an exact copy . I thought a homage has similarity's to the original , points taken to make it there own . Not a pure rip off of another brands design . Oh well. My son thinks it looks like his Dad's









Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Is this 1 better than ?








Its pretty close .Or .......







my other son's Invicta , how about this ....







is this Lorus (by Seiko) good enough ? Or there is .....







this Roots ? No not so much ..... Here are my Rolex Submainers then (past & present)......







and what the heck , here's my 007 too ......









Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

theinterchange said:


> Now, were I willing to spend any amount, I'd get a Squale 20 Atmos Maxi in a heartbeat.
> 
> Randy


Yes. Save up a bit. And do that.

A real dive watch is worth waiting for. Especially one that looks this good...

View attachment 988291


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

@MichaelB_Can: Love that Lorus!


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> Yes. Save up a bit. And do that.
> 
> A real dive watch is worth waiting for. Especially one that looks this good...
> 
> View attachment 988291


Thanks for the encouragement, Fullers! I've had a thing for the 20 Atmos line, especially the Maxi. It ticks all my "like" boxes and is a well build piece for a decent price. Plus, it's a bit silly, but I really like the shark logo. [Did I just say that out loud?!]


----------



## Gunnar23 (Jan 30, 2013)

theinterchange said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, Fullers! I've had a thing for the 20 Atmos line, especially the Maxi. It ticks all my "like" boxes and is a well build piece for a decent price. Plus, it's a bit silly, but I really like the shark logo. [Did I just say that out loud?!]


And I also think the fact that it has its own style (somewhat at least) and is not such a blatant "homage" makes it attractive as well.


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> @MichaelB_Can: Love that Lorus!


I got it for $5 , it had a broken band . I couldn't say no !

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> Yes. Save up a bit. And do that.
> 
> A real dive watch is worth waiting for. Especially one that looks this good...


I thought a very long time about which to choose....Steinhart or Squale. I just couldn't see myself being fully content with what I wanted if I got the Squale. All personal preference, of course. (new Squale logo above 6 and the markers not being white really threw me off  )

Darn it! I emailed Steinhart to see if they could/would remove the cyclops before shipping. Received a big resounding "No".  Such is life!


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

Imitrex said:


> I thought a very long time about which to choose....Steinhart or Squale. I just couldn't see myself being fully content with what I wanted if I got the Squale. All personal preference, of course. (new Squale logo above 6 and the markers not being white really threw me off  )
> 
> Darn it! I emailed Steinhart to see if they could/would remove the cyclops before shipping. Received a big resounding "No".  Such is life!


Funny how taste runs, to each their own, and rightly so!! I prefer the vintage stylings of the Squale over the larger case of the Steinhart. Not knocking the beauty that is a Steinhart, they're super looking watches!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

theinterchange said:


> Funny how taste runs, to each their own, and rightly so!! I prefer the vintage stylings of the Squale over the larger case of the Steinhart. Not knocking the beauty that is a Steinhart, they're super looking watches!


I honestly wouldn't mind the "vintage/non-white" markers, if I didn't have my Rolex GMT Master. It's from 1961 and the colors are definitely vintage (strange how that happened!), so I guess I just want a change to a more "new" looking watch.

Funny though, because I'm already making my Christmas list. Guess what the first item is on it? The Squale 20 Atmos Classic DLC. After seeing Fuller's on the green NATO, I have been drooling. I also put the Steinhart Black DLC, but it's second on my list. Gotta have a backup plan! But I need to take care of my submariner homage itch first!

(not so stealth edit!)

Wait a minute.....Maybe Fullers can help me out here.....

Upon further inspection, the dots look rather white in the pictures posted earlier.

View attachment 989138


Exhibit A!
View attachment 989136


Exhibit B!
View attachment 989137


So enlighten me sir! Do they have a green-ish hue, or are they white? Those look pretty darn white!


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

so I've seen those lovely Helenarou big crown subs floating around, but has anyone purchased the regular sub homage? I'm interested in opinions on quality as well as what that blue lume looks like.

That could be another question. Decent sub homage with blue lume?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Imitrex said:


> So enlighten me sir! Do they have a green-ish hue, or are they white? Those look pretty darn white!


Unfortunately my Squale DLC has the telltale greenish hue of C3 lume. You can see a bit of the difference between it and the BGW9 of the Kingston and old Tritium on the Tudor in this shot...


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks Fullers! God those 3 are gorgeous. Why am I ok with the Squale logo on the DLC, but not the Atmos 20 Classic/Maxi? Things that make you go "Hrm".



3ther said:


> so I've seen those lovely Helenarou big crown subs floating around, but has anyone purchased the regular sub homage? I'm interested in opinions on quality as well as what that blue lume looks like.
> 
> That could be another question. Decent sub homage with blue lume?


I have not seen them. I searched high and low as to where to purchase one before I made up my mind about the Steinhart, and it seems the only way to get one is to buy pre-owned. I emailed Helenrou and he said that he doesn't have any more. I know that if they were to do another run, he would have to have the funds to purchase 1000 more from the factory. Doesn't look like that is going to happen .

Good luck!!!!


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Well the AK Homme I ordered finally came in the mail today. Although only $20 I was still somewhat disappointed. The dial itself looks nice, however everything else is kinda "meh". I tried turning the bezel only to have the bezel insert fall off halfway, the cyclops is pretty poorly placed, the bracelet it came with was dreadful as expected, and the date is a bit off center. But I suppose you get what you pay for!

Oh, the entire case and bracelet are also polished, something that didn't show in the ebay photos.


----------



## aesdc (Dec 29, 2011)

Why do all the Squale 20's on Gnomon have cyclops?!?! Uggh.

EDIT: just found the youtube clip showing how to remove! Is it really that easy?


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Imitrex said:


> Thanks Fullers! God those 3 are gorgeous. Why am I ok with the Squale logo on the DLC, but not the Atmos 20 Classic/Maxi? Things that make you go "Hrm".
> 
> I have not seen them. I searched high and low as to where to purchase one before I made up my mind about the Steinhart, and it seems the only way to get one is to buy pre-owned. I emailed Helenrou and he said that he doesn't have any more. I know that if they were to do another run, he would have to have the funds to purchase 1000 more from the factory. Doesn't look like that is going to happen .
> 
> Good luck!!!!


Nuts  Oh well! I'll have to keep looking around I guess.

Any other ideas on blue lume subs?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

aesdc said:


> Why do all the Squale 20's on Gnomon have cyclops?!?! Uggh.
> 
> EDIT: just found the youtube clip showing how to remove! Is it really that easy?


I could see myself doing this on an Invicta or other watches under $100, but no way will I attempt it on my Rolex or Steinhart.



3ther said:


> Nuts  Oh well! I'll have to keep looking around I guess.
> 
> Any other ideas on blue lume subs?


Just for kicks, I googled "Homage submariner with blue lume"...couldnt find a single thing. 



plot said:


> Well the AK Homme I ordered finally came in the mail today. Although only $20 I was still somewhat disappointed. The dial itself looks nice, however everything else is kinda "meh". I tried turning the bezel only to have the bezel insert fall off halfway, the cyclops is pretty poorly placed, the bracelet it came with was dreadful as expected, and the date is a bit off center. But I suppose you get what you pay for!
> 
> Oh, the entire case and bracelet are also polished, something that didn't show in the ebay photos.


Sorry you're disappointed. The good thing is that it was just $20.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

3ther said:


> Nuts  Oh well! I'll have to keep looking around I guess.
> 
> Any other ideas on blue lume subs?


There's a Hager Commando that has blue lume, although this may just be a concept photo.


----------



## kabal_za (Dec 23, 2012)

aesdc said:


> Why do all the Squale 20's on Gnomon have cyclops?!?! Uggh.
> 
> EDIT: just found the youtube clip showing how to remove! Is it really that easy?


yes, a literal 1 second blast with a brulee torch, it "pops" and you can wipe it off. clean residual glue off with GF's nailpolish remover and an ear bud
you would have to be pretty ham fisted and hold it for way to long to do any damage to any watch


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

aesdc said:


> Why do all the Squale 20's on Gnomon have cyclops?!?! Uggh.
> 
> EDIT: just found the youtube clip showing how to remove! Is it really that easy?





kabal_za said:


> yes, a literal 1 second blast with a brulee torch, it "pops" and you can wipe it off. clean residual glue off with GF's nailpolish remover and an ear bud
> you would have to be pretty ham fisted and hold it for way to long to do any damage to any watch


Uh... No. Removing the cyclops on my Squale was one of the most difficult I've yet encountered. And I've removed them from Invivtas, Debaufres, and my Tudor Submariner.

But I did it!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

3ther said:


> Nuts  Oh well! I'll have to keep looking around I guess.
> 
> Any other ideas on blue lume subs?


Hager Commando is one.

Anything with BGW9 lume is blue. Like my MKII Kingston.

Also, Rolex is using blue on Subs these days... ;-)


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Hager Commando is one.
> 
> Anything with BGW9 lume is blue. Like my MKII Kingston.
> 
> Also, Rolex is using blue on Subs these days... ;-)


Ugh I know  I can't afford either though. I love that MKII but I need a date window. maybe i'll cruise around the bay and see if anything comes up w/ bgw9.

Thanks Fullers!


----------



## jayjay1986 (Mar 11, 2010)

aesdc said:


> EDIT: just found the youtube clip showing how to remove! Is it really that easy?


I tried removing the cyclops from invicta 8926 and in the end I cracked the whole glass and had to replace it in the end.

Dunno if the movement was affected since I got the watch quite hot.:banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gonzomantis (Mar 15, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> Uh... No. Removing the cyclops on my Squale was one of the most difficult I've yet encountered. And I've removed them from Invivtas, Debaufres, and my Tudor Submariner.
> 
> But I did it!


Looks very nice without the cyclops. I was really close to picking up one of these.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

After seeing this post on page 4, I found my "one watch" to replace the stolen ESQ Octane. I couldn't be more pleased. FWIW, after nearly a week, it's still to the minute with the time on my iPhone (if that matters to anyone).

View attachment 995529


My wife is fussing because I'm already looking for a Nato, Zulu or rubber band for it.


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

It's a beauty, rpm1974! Wear it with pride!

Randy


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Today I spotted a sub-style watch on the instructor's wrist of my professional development class. As he's a higher-up, figured it might be a genuine Rolex. However closer inspection revealed it was an Invicta. While this speaks well to the design of the watch, the disappointment I felt led me to believe I probably wouldn't be happy wearing a very close clone of the real Submariner. And since I don't plan on buying one, I'll have to stick to homages or other divers that incorporate their own unique spin on the design.

Sent from my phone using 1s, 0s, and the internet.


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

This arrived yesterday evening
View attachment 998745

I made the decision to buy something inexpensive to see if I'd be willing to plunk down $400+ on a Sub homage.

Yes I said I briefly owned an 8926OB last year, but I'm liking this one more than the previous. Oddly, the two things that bugged me, case side engraving and polished middle links, aren't really bugging me. Though, I did pick up a Scotchbrite pad for the eventuality that I'll want to tone down the shine.

Randy


----------



## yatsoon (Jun 21, 2012)

hi guys,

i pulled the trigger on a parnis sterile sub homage from the bay. first entry into the world of automatics, its great to be here. put it straight on a black nato after getting it haha.

View attachment 999426


sorry for the yellow hue. will upload better pictures soon


----------



## highplainsdrifter (Apr 11, 2012)

yatsoon said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i pulled the trigger on a parnis sterile sub homage from the bay. first entry into the world of automatics, its great to be here. put it straight on a black nato after getting it haha.
> 
> ...


Hi Yatsoon,
Where did you get this one from and how much was it. Was it an easy transaction? I've been looking at sterile sea dwellers recently. Was the stainless band okay?
cheers


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I bought one of these a week ago and it finally arrived. A Soki sub homage, $17.99 shipped, all stainless steel, 60-click uni-directional bezel, folded link stainless band (crap), and maybe a little WR. I was surprised because the whole case was polished, and it didn't look as such in the pics.










I decides to do this to it.



















I still need to polish the sides of the case, but I'm otherwise finished.

A sub homage turned into a homage of a Black Bay which is itself a homage of a vintage sub? Works for me.


----------



## highplainsdrifter (Apr 11, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> I bought one of these a week ago and it finally arrived. A Soki sub homage, $17.99 shipped, all stainless steel, 60-click uni-directional bezel, folded link stainless band (crap), and maybe a little WR. I was surprised because the whole case was polished, and it didn't look as such in the pics.
> 
> I decides to do this to it.
> 
> ...


So are these SOKI's Stainless steel? I thought I'd read they are some sort of plated base metal. How easy was it filing off the crown guards?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

highplainsdrifter said:


> So are these SOKI's Stainless steel? I thought I'd read they are some sort of plated base metal. How easy was it filing off the crown guards?


They are stainless steel. I finished polishing mine tonight with a dremel. It shined up nicely. The crown guards were quite easy to file off. I couldn't get the stem tube out so I worked around it. After filing I sanded the whole thing to even out and rough lines. The bezel came off quite easily. I popped out the insert, put in the new one, and snapped it back on.

All in this took me about 1.5-2 hours. The pictures above are before I got out the dremel.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't know if it qualifies as a homage but I love my Orient Ray Raven, definitively Submariner inspired and it looks great with the PVD finish... I'm still considering changing my current all black Nato strap for a dark brown leather Nato with PVD hardware (actually it is quite difficult to find one). Before this one I had an Invicta 8926C that looked great but died on me within the first 18 months, it was probably my first and last Invicta, and at some point I'd like to get a Steinhart OVM.

View attachment 1000239


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> After seeing this post on page 4, I found my "one watch" to replace the stolen ESQ Octane. I couldn't be more pleased. FWIW, after nearly a week, it's still to the minute with the time on my iPhone (if that matters to anyone).
> 
> View attachment 995529
> 
> ...


That Root Beer Squale is a true beauty...


----------



## yatsoon (Jun 21, 2012)

highplainsdrifter said:


> Hi Yatsoon,
> Where did you get this one from and how much was it. Was it an easy transaction? I've been looking at sterile sea dwellers recently. Was the stainless band okay?
> cheers


hey highplainsdrifter. sent you a pm with the name of the seller from the bay. it was 97USD with free shipping. shipping took kinda long, but worth the wait in the end. transaction was as smooth as can be. the links in the middle were polished steel, and any bracelets other than the legit rolex ones just turn me off in general. that's personal preference though. i didn't like the feel of the bracelet anyhow, i'd advice you to place a better bracelet on it. watch came in perfect condition, have not tested for accuracy yet tho.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm digging that Orient Ray Raven.

On a side note, this forum is a PITA to scroll through on a Kindle Fire HD. Takes FOREVER to load due to advertisements and forever to scroll through long posts.

**Edit, how is the Parnis holding up yatsoon?


----------



## yatsoon (Jun 21, 2012)

more pictures of the sterile sub, enjoy!

View attachment 1000883

View attachment 1000887

View attachment 1000888

View attachment 1000889


----------



## yatsoon (Jun 21, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> I'm digging that Orient Ray Raven.
> 
> On a side note, this forum is a PITA to scroll through on a Kindle Fire HD. Takes FOREVER to load due to advertisements and forever to scroll through long posts.
> 
> **Edit, how is the Parnis holding up yatsoon?


serving me excellently thus far. and loving it so much!


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> I'm digging that Orient Ray Raven.
> 
> On a side note, this forum is a PITA to scroll through on a Kindle Fire HD. Takes FOREVER to load due to advertisements and forever to scroll through long posts.
> 
> **Edit, how is the Parnis holding up yatsoon?


Imitrex if you are digging it I'd say go for it, it is currently on sale at Discount Watch Store for $140, same as a regular Orient Ray w/ bracelet and the cheapest I've seen it. I can tell you that I'm loving the watch, it has a great size (around 41-42mm) and overall it just looks great.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

MP83 said:


> Imitrex if you are digging it I'd say go for it, it is currently on sale at Discount Watch Store for $140, same as a regular Orient Ray w/ bracelet and the cheapest I've seen it. I can tell you that I'm loving the watch, it has a great size (around 41-42mm) and overall it just looks great.


Would love to, but I have a Steinhart O1B incoming. I'm jumping the gun in putting together a Father's Day/Birthday/Xmas list together and a PVD sub homage is on it (well, about 4 of them lol). I'm covering all price ranges on my list, starting with Squale, Steinhart, Parnis, and now that Orient.


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

Imitrex said:


> On a side note, this forum is a PITA to scroll through on a Kindle Fire HD. Takes FOREVER to load due to advertisements and forever to scroll through long posts.


The best advice I can give is to download the Tapatalk forum reader app. I discovered it when I owned a Fire, now use it on my phone. Makes browsing on the go easy!

Now back to your regular thread, already in progress.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks. Just downloaded the HD version.



theinterchange said:


> The best advice I can give is to download the Tapatalk forum reader app. I discovered it when I owned a Fire, now use it on my phone. Makes browsing on the go easy!
> 
> Now back to your regular thread, already in progress.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

Imitrex said:


> Thanks. Just downloaded the HD version.


Glad to be of assistance!


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

Since I helped to partially derail this thread, I feel it only right to bring it back on tack.

Some more photos of my 8926OB
View attachment 1002119

So far, I'm still really enjoying this one. Apart from the case engraving [which hasn't really bugged me] the only thing I dislike about it is the small number indices.
View attachment 1002122


Randy


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Nice shots, Randy. Which movement came in yours--Miyota or Seiko NH35A? If the latter, you should be able to file off the case engraving without much effort. I did it to this one I modded.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Nice shots, Randy. Which movement came in yours--Miyota or Seiko NH35A? If the latter, you should be able to file off the case engraving without much effort. I did it to this one I modded.


I filed the case ingraving off of my Miyota version without much effort also.

Fullers, your snowflake mod is brilliant. The crystal tops it off. Well done.


----------



## kabal_za (Dec 23, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Nice shots, Randy. Which movement came in yours--Miyota or Seiko NH35A? If the latter, you should be able to file off the case engraving without much effort. I did it to this one I modded.


that looks great!!

out of interests sake, why do you say "if the later", with regards to filing the case engraving?

and then a little further OT, does anyone know if there are hands and/or dials available for the Miyota version?


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Nice shots, Randy. Which movement came in yours--Miyota or Seiko NH35A? If the latter, you should be able to file off the case engraving without much effort. I did it to this one I modded.


Thanks, Fullers! It has the Seiko NH35A. I noticed the engraving isn't too deep, so I'd be comfortable filing it off. Will likely give it a go soon, I was probably going to brush it anyway. Yours looks fantastic! Is that the stock bracelet?



kabal_za said:


> out of interests sake, why do you say "if the later", with regards to filing the case engraving?


I think it's because the case engraving isn't as deep on the newer/Seiko sporting versions. I know it's "barely there" on mine.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

RE: Engraving. What he said.^

RE: Miyota hands/dials. No. 

RE: Stock bracelet. Yes.


----------



## spydee (Sep 16, 2012)

just finished
helenarou deep sea case with original tissot eta 2836, blue lume
to counteract the weight, I put it on black leather


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

What do you guys think of the Tiger (Tudor Snowflake) homage watches ? Any good ? Does anyone own 1 ? Thanx


Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## CCJ (Nov 14, 2011)

MichaelB_Can said:


> What do you guys think of the Tiger (Tudor Snowflake) homage watches ? Any good ? Does anyone own 1 ? Thanx
> 
> Mike B , Canada ⌚


I found a few other threads where people commented on Tiger homages. The general gist seems to be that they're good quality for the money, though lume is non-existent. Each owner seemed overall happy with his purchase. Hope that helps.


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

MichaelB_Can said:


> What do you guys think of the Tiger (Tudor Snowflake) homage watches ? Any good ? Does anyone own 1 ? Thanx
> 
> Mike B , Canada ⌚





CCJ said:


> I found a few other threads where people commented on Tiger homages. The general gist seems to be that they're good quality for the money, though lume is non-existent. Each owner seemed overall happy with his purchase. Hope that helps.


That's what I've gathered, CCJ. I PM'd OilersFan about his big crown sub Tiger and he spoke highly of it, but warned of the non-existent lume and for that model the bi-directional bezel. Though, I do believe the Snowflake has a uni-directonal bezel.

Randy


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

MichaelB_Can said:


> What do you guys think of the Tiger (Tudor Snowflake) homage watches ? Any good ? Does anyone own 1 ? Thanx
> 
> Mike B , Canada ⌚


I've got one in the process of being shipped, I'll post pics and give a quick review once I've acquired it. But from what I've read most buyers love it!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

I did a search through the thread and didn't find anything on it.....what about the Seapro SX? Jomashop has them at $179.25, SS, Auto (no idea which), 40mm....
View attachment 1005765


----------



## CCJ (Nov 14, 2011)

Imitrex said:


> I did a search through the thread and didn't find anything on it.....what about the Seapro SX? Jomashop has them at $179.25, SS, Auto (no idea which), 40mm....
> View attachment 1005765


In another forum, reviews are mixed, but some people are really happy with them.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Imitrex said:


> I did a search through the thread and didn't find anything on it.....what about the Seapro SX? Jomashop has them at $179.25, SS, Auto (no idea which), 40mm....


They're a subsidiary of the parent company Oceanaut. Some use Miyota based movements, which is still a workhorse of the watch industry. I still own one of the original Oceanaut Sub-style watches when they first debuted, which coincidentally, uses a Miyota based movement. The stutter doesn't really bother me, it is reasonably accurate (when worn continually), and is quite durable/robust.


----------



## Lemper (Jun 18, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> I did a search through the thread and didn't find anything on it.....what about the Seapro SX? Jomashop has them at $179.25, SS, Auto (no idea which), 40mm....
> View attachment 1005765


Awesome, I want this!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info on the Seapro!

Hrm, had I not ordered a Steinhart, I just found this yesterday and would have ordered one of these Seven Seas from Aramar!!
View attachment 1006748


Or for those wanting a more vintage look, Seven Seas Vintage:
View attachment 1006774


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> Thanks for the info on the Seapro!
> 
> Hrm, had I not ordered a Steinhart, I just found this yesterday and would have ordered one of these Seven Seas from Aramar!!
> View attachment 1006748
> ...


If they ever make a green version I will buy it the day it comes out


----------



## CCJ (Nov 14, 2011)

nick_sixx said:


> If they ever make a green version I will buy it the day it comes out


I'd love to see the Seven Seas Vintage with a date. Beautiful watch.


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

I like the vintage , nice watch !!


Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

nick_sixx said:


> If they ever make a green version I will buy it the day it comes out


When he first introduced his brand here, he did have a hulk version. I'm not seeing it on his website though. You could always PM him and ask


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Citizen V said:


> When he first introduced his brand here, he did have a hulk version. I'm not seeing it on his website though. You could always PM him and ask


Will do. Wish he had a Miyota/NH35A version as well. It seems quite expensive for a dive watch that is only WR100


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

6538 inspired (i believe) Raven Vintage No Date... my latest offering. Waiting on Nassau, so that will be interesting to compare...


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Imitrex said:


> Thanks for the info on the Seapro!
> 
> Hrm, had I not ordered a Steinhart, I just found this yesterday and would have ordered one of these Seven Seas from Aramar!!
> View attachment 1006748


Blast! These are supposed to have blue lume! I wish they weren't about $700 though


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Mrwozza70 - congratulations on a gorgeous watch! I have the 44mm Deep and love it. Will be very interested to read your impressions of it vs the Nassau.


----------



## CCJ (Nov 14, 2011)

Darwin said:


> Mrwozza70 - congratulations on a gorgeous watch! I have the 44mm Deep and love it. Will be very interested to read your impressions of it vs the Nassau.


+1!!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

3ther said:


> Blast! These are supposed to have blue lume! I wish they weren't about $700 though


Yeah  Someone said they are basically a custom dial Helenarou, which would explain the blue lume.

If you're interested in the Helenarou, he is sold out of the sub homage with date (and won't be getting any more), but if a more classic style is up your alley, he has 3 still listed which are $289.95, $469.95, and $554.95. Just google Helenarou.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

CCJ said:


> +1!!


 I'll definitely be sharing...


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Imitrex said:


> Yeah  Someone said they are basically a custom dial Helenarou, which would explain the blue lume.
> 
> If you're interested in the Helenarou, he is sold out of the sub homage with date (and won't be getting any more), but if a more classic style is up your alley, he has 3 still listed which are $289.95, $469.95, and $554.95. Just google Helenarou.


Just looked and I could only see the dssd and Gmt as in stock. Dssd is too big for my taste and I'm not sure if the Gmt is blue. It just says luminous markers. I should probably just email him...


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Big Milsub 43mm


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## davec (Aug 26, 2007)

Highest recommendation for the Squale Maxi 20 atmos. Squale hit the proverbial home run with this one.


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

davec said:


> Highest recommendation for the Squale Maxi 20 atmos. Squale hit the proverbial home run with this one.


The only thing it needs to be "perfect" in my book is a no-date variant. In all honesty, if they were to introduce one, my waffling about buying would be over.

Randy

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

View attachment 1013595


'Nuff said, amiright??


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Finally got my Tiger Black Bay Homage delivered!




























I thought the crystal was going to be the DOOM crystal, but I'm pleasantly surprised that it's regularly domed. The watch itself is very solid, finishing is great. I was however disappointed that the bezel doesn't click at all, it simply turns in both directions.

All in all definitely a great value for $120!


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Nice watch. i was pleasantly surprised by the quality of build. and I think the dome on these is just perfect... for the style. 

The bezel is friction bi-directional like the real deal but I find the crown on mine fouls the bezel just slightly when screwed down. 

Shame they didn't manage to fashion a red anodised crown tube/spacer type thing...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

I've had one of those in my watch list for a while. I also added the Explorer II homage yesterday.

Well, I've had the big crown "Bond" Sub homage in my watch list.


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

Another shot of the 8926OB... I'm really loving this one more than I expected to!
View attachment 1016297

I haven't monitored it religiously, but in checking it against my computer's clock which I set it by, it's "right there" with it.

Randy


----------



## CCJ (Nov 14, 2011)

theinterchange said:


> Another shot of the 8926OB... I'm really loving this one more than I expected to!
> View attachment 1016297
> 
> 
> Randy


I think it's pretty modable too. I want to turn one into a Black Bay sub with Dagaz parts, or maybe a snowflake sub.


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

CCJ said:


> I think it's pretty modable too. I want to turn one into a Black Bay sub with Dagaz parts, or maybe a snowflake sub.


I'm considering a dial/hand change someday. Is Dagaz the best source for them?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

theinterchange said:


> I'm considering a dial/hand change someday. Is Dagaz the best source for them?


IMO, yes.


----------



## CCJ (Nov 14, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> IMO, yes.


How did you go about getting this made? Did you order the parts or send him the watch with a work order?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

CCJ said:


> How did you go about getting this made? Did you order the parts or send him the watch with a work order?


Ordered parts from Dagaz and sent the watch + parts to US modders.

Finished mod (now flipped).


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

UGH! What I would give to have one of these. I know it's quartz, but it would be perfect for offroading in the jeep, helping the kids with their sports, ... etc. All the stuff that I wouldn't have to worry about damaging an automatic movement. I've spent about 3 hours looking to see if anything out there exists now that resembles it.....nothing comes up QQ.

It would instantly go on an olive nato.

Tag Heuer Bond Night-Diver.

View attachment 1018463


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

I have this one coming. I'll update once it's here. Looks like it could be a pretty solid Sub hamage.

View attachment 1018510
(sellers pic)


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Not an out and out 'homage' but certainly inspired by sub...


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

How are MWC watches? I'm REALLY liking the PVD

View attachment 1019762

View attachment 1019767


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Oilers Fan said:


> I have this one coming. I'll update once it's here. Looks like it could be a pretty solid Sub hamage.
> 
> View attachment 1018510
> (sellers pic)


St. Moritz/Momentum are a top notch watch company. I'm sure you will love it.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Imitrex said:


> How are MWC watches? I'm REALLY liking the PVD


The brand does not seem to be liked here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/mwc-watches-35024.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/those-auto-mwc-watches-any-good-117821.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/why-mwc-so-despised-497876.html

Opinions on the actual watches seem to be divided. You got some saying they're bad quality:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/mwc-awful-381668.html 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/cheap-divers-will-you-choose-26326.html#post145468

Others say the watches are ok for the price:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/mwc-dive-watch-quick-review-329754.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/sterile-submariner-homage-ebay-junk-566159.html#post4668628
https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/mwc-not-335042.html#post2490734
https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/mini-review-military-watch-co-tritium-diver-364201.html


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Does anyone own one of those Aramar subs? I'd like to see some photos of it from third parties and not Aramar's stock offerings.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Citizen V said:


> The brand does not seem to be liked here:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/mwc-watches-35024.html
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/those-auto-mwc-watches-any-good-117821.html
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/why-mwc-so-despised-497876.html
> ...


Wow...Thanks for the info.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

The Brushed SS oyster bracelet I ordered for my tiger came in today. IMO they look pretty spectacular when paired up.




























There is a slight gap between the top part of the case and the bracelet but its not easy to notice, and for $25 I really don't mind too much!


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

116610. it is the best sub homage out there looks like the 16610 and other sub before it but is not an exact cooy. maxi-dial, fat case, crown guards, etc. ceramic bezel too. my bad, sorry for the corny joke but had to get it out. 

for me the best homage is the steinhart ocean series. the ocean vintage military is an excellent homage to the milsub but i like the bigger case better.


----------



## danja (Mar 27, 2013)

plot said:


> There is a slight gap between the top part of the case and the bracelet but its not easy to notice, and for $25 I really don't mind too much!


Looks awesome. I actually ordered one of these watches last week (you were largely influential in this) and I have to ask, where did you get that bracelet for 25? Enjoy it! Can't wait to get mine


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Tiger on Perlon vintage woven...


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Tiger on Perlon vintage woven...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


THANK YOU. I've been trying to find a strap like this but not having a lot of luck. "Perlon" seems to be the missing keyword.

Sent from my phone using 1s, 0s, and the internet.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Aitch said:


> THANK YOU. I've been trying to find a strap like this but not having a lot of luck. "Perlon" seems to be the missing keyword.
> 
> Sent from my phone using 1s, 0s, and the internet.


My pleasure... see another fine example here https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=6139741

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

danja said:


> Looks awesome. I actually ordered one of these watches last week (you were largely influential in this) and I have to ask, where did you get that bracelet for 25? Enjoy it! Can't wait to get mine


Amazon!

SS Oyster Solid Link 20mm Curved Ends Watch Band: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

plot said:


> The Brushed SS oyster bracelet I ordered for my tiger came in today. IMO they look pretty spectacular when paired up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man. That's a helluva lot better than the rivet bracelet it came with. Nice addition!


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

what is that watch? Looks great!


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Blurter said:


> what is that watch? Looks great!


Tiger Black Bay Homage

I'm thinking of modding mine and swapping the stock dial with a Dagaz BB dial.










However, I'm not sure whether the movement and case are compatible with it. Does anyone have experience with modding one?


----------



## SnAkE_OnE (Mar 9, 2013)

Where can you buy such tigers?


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

ordered a helenarou sub. guess he had a few lying around. Opted for a sellita instead of eta. Will update y'all when the time comes.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

SnAkE_OnE said:


> Where can you buy such tigers?


http://myworld.ebay.com/onlinestorehk/


----------



## bilingham (Dec 7, 2010)

*Black & White Sub*



Hello all,


Here is my recently completed Sub homage. The parts were collected from various suppliers, and the watch went together without a hitch. I chose to make this a quartz watch with an ISA 1198 movement (an ETA 2824 is a direct drop in replacement if so desired). 


The 40mm black PVD case has a ceramic bezel and a sapphire crystal. The dial is from rafflles-time and is called the "sterile pilot aviation" dial. The hands are Degaz "Day Nite" pattern, and second hand is the "broad sword" pattern. The bracelet is Tungchow's "Super Engineer" 20mm.


 So far it is working great. BTW, my first ISA movement was a dud and Esslinger cheerfully replaced it at no cost. Great vendor!


Bill




Movement: Esslinger and Company


Case and Dial: raffles-time


Hands: Dagaz Watch


Bracelet: Tungchoy


----------



## mpartridge (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: Black & White Sub*

What about this one? Borealis Francis Drake 300m


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^That looks pretty nice. Kind of similar in proportions to a Steinhart Ocean One to my eye.


----------



## jackiechan8 (Nov 29, 2012)

Okay I'm trying to find one that is SS, black/black, 40mm and good quality (not chinese that is) with applied indices. But I keep bumping to this problem that you see in the photos. The triangle at 12 o'clock is misaligned. It can be seen in both Squale and in Davosa. I think they must use the same dial manufacturer. So are there any other options that has the triangle straight? I already returned the dlc davosa because of the misaligned triangle and don't want to pay for another shipping/taxes for such a qc problem.




















I'm sorry this is not my pic, I hope it's OK to use it in order to make the point clear?


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

jackiechan8 said:


> Okay I'm trying to find one that is SS, black/black, 40mm and good quality (not chinese that is) with applied indices. But I keep bumping to this problem that you see in the photos. The triangle at 12 o'clock is misaligned. It can be seen in both Squale and in Davosa. I think they must use the same dial manufacturer. So are there any other options that has the triangle straight? I already returned the dlc davosa because of the misaligned triangle and don't want to pay for another shipping/taxes for such a qc problem.


Quite an eye you got there. Hm, 40mm, applied indices... Aramar Seven Seas? Relatively new brand but he's worked with Steinhart in the past and is now a sponsor here. 
Pictures can be found: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/proud-introduce-my-own-new-watch-brand-754754.html, https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-aramar-seven-seas-submariner-homage-794634.html, and Aramar Seven Seas










The triangles on his seem straight to me. Is the cyclops straight though?

*EDIT*: Oh I figured out what was wrong with the previous picture I posted. It was photoshopped. That's why the 3 o'clock marker was so crooked. If you didn't see the previous picture, ignore this edit .


----------



## jackiechan8 (Nov 29, 2012)

Citizen V said:


> Quite an eye you got there. Hm, 40mm, applied indices... Aramar Seven Seas? Relatively new brand but he's worked with Steinhart in the past and is now a sponsor here.
> Pictures can be found: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/proud-introduce-my-own-new-watch-brand-754754.html, https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-aramar-seven-seas-submariner-homage-794634.html, and Aramar Seven Seas
> 
> The triangles on his seem straight to me. Is the cyclops straight though?
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation. I had seen that one before, but forgot it altogether. The triangle seems to be aligned in this, but it's actually the price and 100m water resistance that is putting me off. It just seems a little expensive for a watch that looks like it's propably a Parnis with different movement, new gaskets and a printed dial. I guess you can't have it all though...

Has he ever made the no date version, since it's not available now? It would be sweet, but it looks like he doesn't have it.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Maybe it's luck of the draw? I just looked at my Ocean 1 Black (obviously though, at 42mm) and to me it looks to line up perfectly. I tried to snap some macro shots of it, but its raining out, and the light in the house just wouldn't cut it. 

Maybe step up to an MKII Kingston or Nassau (both 39.22)? Other than that, I'm outta ideas other than an actual Sub.


----------



## jackiechan8 (Nov 29, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> Maybe it's luck of the draw? I just looked at my Ocean 1 Black (obviously though, at 42mm) and to me it looks to line up perfectly. I tried to snap some macro shots of it, but its raining out, and the light in the house just wouldn't cut it.
> 
> Maybe step up to an MKII Kingston or Nassau (both 39.22)? Other than that, I'm outta ideas other than an actual Sub.


Yeah I thought so at first, but the store that sold the Davosa to me told that all of his watches had the triangle misaligned, and it shows pretty clearly in the catalog picture too.

The Steinhart has different dial manufacturer that's for sure, and they seem to be OK. It's not actually even the size but the lug design that is a no go for me (too straight).

The MKII would be nice but neither have applied indices. Actually all Squale models that have painted indices seem to have the triangle straight too.

It wouldn't even need to be a Submariner homage (GMT or Explorer 2 would be fine too), but I just would like the case shape to be like that, it to have the applied indices and to be better quality than the chinese ones (like 200m WR, good movement etc.)

The real deal is just sooo far away for me, but I could do like 800€. So if anyone has any ideas, I'm open to them.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

What about MarcelloC Netunno 3? Not a straight copy/homage of the sub. 40mm, 300M WR and Swiss Made.


----------



## jackiechan8 (Nov 29, 2012)

Citizen V said:


> What about MarcelloC Netunno 3? Not a straight copy/homage of the sub. 40mm, 300M WR and Swiss Made.


That's actually something new to me..
Only problem with this one is that it has the same shape of case that Steinhart has (the straight lugs). See this picture:







I don't mean to be a PITA, but I would have thought that some watch manufacturer would have gotten this right...


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Armida A2? Love mine... but then it is 42mm. Alternatively, there are the crown-guard free Ravens - available in 40mm - and then there are the OWC offerings as well (soon to be available with a date option, if that is important), which are 40mm.

EDIT: sorry, you specified non-Chinese. Armida is a HK based company and both Raven and OWC source their cases, dials, hands and bezels in China. Movements for all three come from a variety of sources, including both Switzerland and China.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

I guess wait to see what our resident Sub Homage Expert, Fullers' input is. From what I've read of his posts, the Squale is the best sub homage you can get within the $100-$500 price range.

Not sure about GMT's or Explorer's.


----------



## jackiechan8 (Nov 29, 2012)

Darwin said:


> Armida A2? Love mine... but then it is 42mm. Alternatively, there are the crown-guard free Ravens - available in 40mm - and then there are the OWC offerings as well (soon to be available with a date option, if that is important), which are 40mm.
> 
> EDIT: sorry, you specified non-Chinese. Armida is a HK based company and both Raven and OWC source their cases, dials, hands and bezels in China. Movements for all three come from a variety of sources, including both Switzerland and China.


None of these have applied indices. That's really the only problem here, since Squale has many models which would do just fine, but the one with applied indices has the crooked triangle.

*EDIT*: If someone has the Squale 20 Atmos Classic, I would appreciate some macro shots of the triangle (to see if it really is crooked).

And all of these brands would be fine. By chinese I ment Parnis and Helenarou type watches with less than 100m or 200m water resistance and possibly crappy movements.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

jackiechan8 said:


> None of these have applied indices. That's really the only problem here, since Squale has many models which would do just fine, but the one with applied indices has the crooked triangle.
> 
> *EDIT*: If someone has the Squale 20 Atmos Classic, I would appreciate some macro shots of the triangle (to see if it really is crooked).
> 
> And all of these brands would be fine. By chinese I ment Parnis and Helenarou type watches with less than 100m or 200m water resistance and possibly crappy movements.


I seriously just received my 20 Atmos in the mail about an hour ago. And yes, the triangle is off by just a hair. I'm honestly fine with it though. Gorgeous watch.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Ah - I see; the applied indices are a must (just re-read your original post; for a teacher, my reading comprehension SUCKS! :-d).



jackiechan8 said:


> None of these have applied indices. That's really the only problem here, since Squale has many models which would do just fine, but the one with applied indices has the crooked triangle.
> 
> *EDIT*: If someone has the Squale 20 Atmos Classic, I would appreciate some macro shots of the triangle (to see if it really is crooked).
> 
> And all of these brands would be fine. By chinese I ment Parnis and Helenarou type watches with less than 100m or 200m water resistance and possibly crappy movements.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

My 8926 has arrived!










Time to get some more straps!


----------



## JDMFanatic (Sep 19, 2011)

i basically set myself on the blue steinhart ocean one, but they dont make it anymore... no debaufres either. any suggestions?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

JDMFanatic said:


> i basically set myself on the blue steinhart ocean one, but they dont make it anymore... no debaufres either. any suggestions?


All I can think of, is put a post in the WTB forum and constantly monitor Watch Recon for one to come up.

I got my Squale in the mail a couple of days ago (bought from a WUS member!). Love it, but I have yet to wear it. Waiting for Jay to get more green/PVD NATO's back in stock. I don't want to wear it on the stock bracelet. The only thing I think Squale could have done better, and it's entirely personal preference, is to have made the shark logo in red. Amazing watch!!!








All 3 of my babies:


----------



## YOUNGIAM (Jan 6, 2012)

This guy sells junk.



Mrwozza70 said:


> eBay My World - onlinestorehk


----------



## danja (Mar 27, 2013)

YOUNGIAM said:


> This guy sells junk.


Hmmm.. In previous threads, people seem to enjoy the homages they make, despite the innacurate wr ratings, is there anything else to back this claim up?


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Indeed... I'm sure you have some views to share! Here's a more appropriate thread https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=4987559

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Yeah I'm gonna disagree as well, I've got a Tiger and the quality is excellent for $120.


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Feb 13, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> Here's my favorite homage next to my favorite Sub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the strap??


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Southpaw1925 said:


> Where did you get the strap??


The one on the left is from thetimetraveler.co. The one on the right is from the shop at Hodinkee.com.


----------



## YOUNGIAM (Jan 6, 2012)

danja said:


> Hmmm.. In previous threads, people seem to enjoy the homages they make, despite the innacurate wr ratings, is there anything else to back this claim up?


 You can disagree if you like but my experience is this, I purchased the dial, hand and movement to install in a sub case that I had laying around. From the get go the movement never worked and the lume was weak at best. When I contacted the seller they acted as if I was trying to get over on them. I took the watch to my friend who is a watchmaker by trade and he said the movement was damaged from the factory. So I purchased a new movement and haven't had any problems except for the fact that it doesn't glow. Oh well live and learn. I like Dagaz Watch LTD and have ordered new parts for another watch build that I am doing.


----------



## GipsyKing (May 25, 2011)

Perhaps the biggest bang for the buck in my collection.

















One piece end links, solid stainless steel bracelet, solid clasp, super accurate, sharp finish. $30 USD. Jo jo.


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

I have a sterile sub homage from manbushi-jie...$75, sapphire crystal, 21,600 BPH cheap-ass Chinese movement...keeps better time than my $225 gen2 OM. Finish and workmanship are perfectly fine. Might buy another. Band was crap, though. So, add another $40 to the cost. Still a bargain.

Edit: added pics.


----------



## Benjamin T (Jan 26, 2013)

riffraff said:


> I have a sterile sub homage from manbushi-jie...$75, sapphire crystal, 21,600 BPH cheap-ass Chinese movement...keeps better time than my $225 gen2 OM. Finish and workmanship are perfectly fine. Might buy another. Band was crap, though. So, add another $40 to the cost. Still a bargain.
> 
> Edit: added pics.
> 
> ...


Have you tried it in the water?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

Benjamin T said:


> Have you tried it in the water?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Hah!

No, it never gets wet. So, not much of a diver, eh? :-d

...although, I've heard of people that make sure the o-ring is well-lubed, and have had them pressure-tested. Not sure to what pressure, though. :think:


----------



## almerickso (Mar 24, 2011)

riffraff said:


> Hah!
> 
> No, it never gets wet. So, not much of a diver, eh? :-d
> 
> ...although, I've heard of people that make sure the o-ring is well-lubed, and have had them pressure-tested. Not sure to what pressure, though. :think:


Could you post some photos of the bracelet?


----------



## danja (Mar 27, 2013)

GipsyKing said:


> Perhaps the biggest bang for the buck in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 1040077
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

GipsyKing said:


> One piece end links, solid stainless steel bracelet, solid clasp, super accurate, sharp finish. $30 USD. Jo jo.


What is the branding on that [I couldn't quite make it out] and where from - eBay??


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Not 'best' by any stretch of the imagination... Alpha GMT returned to me from my father to re-attach the bezel insert and pinch back the presidents bracelet it was on. He'll find it more comfortable on rubber anyhow










Still just about WR by the looks of things!


----------



## MGMDET (Mar 26, 2013)

Mrwozza70 said:


> What is the branding on that [I couldn't quite make it out] and where from - eBay??


Not sure where he got it, Ive been trying to find it but the name is "WEIERMAN"


----------



## GipsyKing (May 25, 2011)

Mrwozza70 said:


> What is the branding on that [I couldn't quite make it out] and where from - eBay??


Weierman. I bought it at a site called ........... Serch for stainless steel.


----------



## GipsyKing (May 25, 2011)

Super happy with this. Worth every penny.


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

riffraff said:


> I have a sterile sub homage from manbushi-jie...$75, sapphire crystal, 21,600 BPH cheap-ass Chinese movement...keeps better time than my $225 gen2 OM. Finish and workmanship are perfectly fine. Might buy another. Band was crap, though. So, add another $40 to the cost. Still a bargain.
> 
> Edit: added pics.
> 
> ...


If anyone is curious I just got the branded blue version of this. if you were thinking about getting one of these the sterile look to be of a better quality with different clasp

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/parnis-blue-submariner-newbies-mini-review-841769.html#post6161278


----------



## Rex915 (Feb 19, 2013)

GipsyKing said:


> Super happy with this. Worth every penny.
> 
> View attachment 1041491


Cant see the brand; what is it? It looks legit.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

My beloved Orient 2ER, recently serviced, is finally back home ! b-)


























T.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

riffraff said:


> I have a sterile sub homage from manbushi-jie...$75, sapphire crystal, 21,600 BPH cheap-ass Chinese movement...keeps better time than my $225 gen2 OM. Finish and workmanship are perfectly fine. Might buy another. Band was crap, though. So, add another $40 to the cost. Still a bargain.


Hows the lume on this?


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Hows the lume on this?


Sucks.

Worst of all my watches.

But I hear the original sub was no great shakes either, lume-wise. :-d


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

I've got a 44mm sterile sub on the way from sizzlinwatches.com. Will report when it arrives. 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Nice 2ER, T-Wan. That was the watch that first led me to WUS and served as my gateway to WISdom.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Nice 2ER, T-Wan. That was the watch that first led me to WUS and served as my gateway to WISdom.


Hey Fullers !... I wish similar wisdom could lead me to same gorgeous Tudor and MKII as well... :-d

That 2ER is likely one of my divers I've worn most, along my beloved Skx031 too, much more than the Ocean 1, OVM, Helenarou or any other hommage.










Simple & really affordable often make the best EDW (every day wear)... ;-)
T.


----------



## joesym001 (Sep 15, 2012)

If I may ask, where'd you get the straps? I've been looking for something like that.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

I think it's this one.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

joesym001 said:


> If I may ask, where'd you get the straps? I've been looking for something like that.


Well, I found it in a shop close to my office (here in Paris).

I googled it for you (brand is Fixoflex) & found one here online : Watch band Fixoflex S 22mm polished ROWI
T.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Fullers inspired, and yeah, this thing is amazing. Even though Fullers sold his /sad face. I'm not usually a fan of the cyclops, but on this one...it's as good as my Rolex. It's staying.









Question (a tad OT)......Would somebody like MotorCity WatchWorks be able to be able to modify the dial so that the shark would be red? I would absolutely LOVE that.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> Fullers inspired, and yeah, this thing is amazing. Even though Fullers sold his /sad face. I'm not usually a fan of the cyclops, but on this one...it's as good as my Rolex. It's staying.
> 
> View attachment 1048048
> 
> ...


You could always message jay. No harm in asking


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

rocking my new 8926


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

plot said:


> rocking my new 8926


There's that cool bracelet again!! b-)


----------



## spydee (Sep 16, 2012)

still looking for a better gold dial WITH a date...
homemade sub style watch: eta 2836 in a chinese case with brown bezel and gold hands/dial on brown leather


----------



## cube (May 31, 2012)

riffraff said:


> There's that cool bracelet again!! b-)


which of these Invicta's actually have a 43mm case? I ordered the 9937 that was listed as 42mm, But when I received it and measured it it was only 40mm. Which is small for my wrist. Looked at the 0420 titanium version that one is the right size but feels cheaply made. The 9937 had anything I liked except the size..


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

I believe most of the automatic sub homage offerings Invicta sells are 40mm, 43mm with the crown. I have the 8926, used to have a 9311 and both are 40mm.


----------



## joachim (Dec 19, 2012)

Where is the bracelet from please?



plot said:


> rocking my new 8926


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

trashness store - Anchor Bracelet

I bought it after seeing it on a fellow forum member; unfortunately his name escapes me.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

cube said:


> which of these Invicta's actually have a 43mm case? I ordered the 9937 that was listed as 42mm, But when I received it and measured it it was only 40mm. Which is small for my wrist. Looked at the 0420 titanium version that one is the right size but feels cheaply made. The 9937 had anything I liked except the size..


I used to have this model. Not black, but it was 43mm. I can't recall the number, but if I remember, I will post it.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

This here is pretty awesome.


----------



## joachim (Dec 19, 2012)

plot said:


> trashness store - Anchor Bracelet
> 
> I bought it after seeing it on a fellow forum member; unfortunately his name escapes me.


thx!


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Feb 13, 2013)

mr_sundstrom said:


> I was so close to ordering that, but then there was the Steinhart Arctic Ocean... Had to go with that instead.
> It looks amazing though. Congratulations to a nice pick up!


Where can you order it?


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Southpaw1925 said:


> Where can you order it?


You can order it from the forum sponsor Aramar who designed this piece, but it looks like it is sold out: Aramar

You should email him and ask to be put on the cancellation wait list if you're interested in one.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

cube said:


> which of these Invicta's actually have a 43mm case? I ordered the 9937 that was listed as 42mm, But when I received it and measured it it was only 40mm. Which is small for my wrist. Looked at the 0420 titanium version that one is the right size but feels cheaply made. The 9937 had anything I liked except the size..


The Invicta 0420 is 45mm, and titanium. If that helps.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Benjamin T said:


> Have you tried it in the water?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2





riffraff said:


> Hah!
> 
> No, it never gets wet. So, not much of a diver, eh? :-d
> 
> ...although, I've heard of people that make sure the o-ring is well-lubed, and have had them pressure-tested. Not sure to what pressure, though. :think:


Well, I'm not sure if it's gonna be the same, but I have the 44mm version, also from manbu. Went swimming with it a couple of times, more than a few hours in total and it is perfectly fine.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Unfortunately this mod went wrong in the assembly... I'm sure you can see where!

"Bagel-cased, Tiger-dialled, Alpha-braceleted Tudor Homage"



















Shame, it keeps really good time and is very comfortable to wear... I may try again with another DG movmt. Anyone got one going spare let me know?


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi, can you expert modders please help me on this one.
Is the dg2803 (Miyota 8205 clone, link bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: China 2803) a straight fit in a dg2813 case, (40mm dssd homage)?
I'm considering buy it from All Watch Parts, any feedback?
Thanks 
My watch and dg 2803 pics










dg2803


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Unfortunately this mod went wrong in the assembly... I'm sure you can see where!


No seconds hand? Actually, that setup looks really sweet. Well done.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> No seconds hand? Actually, that setup looks really sweet. Well done.


Yep, whilst removing seconds hand there appears to be a bit left in there from the old one which I can't remove. Strange but you can get used to a 2 handed watch but it would have been better aesthetically with the snowflake seconds hand. Cheers though...


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Yep, whilst removing seconds hand there appears to be a bit left in there from the old one which I can't remove. Strange but you can get used to a 2 handed watch but it would have been better aesthetically with the snowflake seconds hand. Cheers though...


The seconds hand (post?); could be bored out a little. It could be done, although great care would have to be taken not to damage or bend the post. Jay at MCWW did that once for one of his customers.


----------



## Reaper85 (Apr 6, 2013)

Can we sum up which are the best? And what are the biggest drawbacks of each?
Searching this and the old thread, I found:
-Steinhart Ocean 1
-Raven Vintage (only 40 and 44mm available now)
-Squale 1545 Classic

And then, there is Orient 2ER00001B, which is out of production.
Also Alpha (are there only green versions?) and Invicta (don't know if these are on par with first 3).


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

To add to your list, there's the OWC 5517 Mil-sub (soon also with date option) and the Chronotac models (which I believe is pretty much the same as the Alphas but with different dial options). There are many more, though (Kadloo, Kemner, Armida A2, etc.) Or did you (Reaper85) mean the front runners? If so the Armida A2 and the OWC 5517 should definitely be on the list.


----------



## Reaper85 (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah, but I meant Submariner with mercedes, not sword hands (Submariner Military).


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^ A worthy beginning, gents. My own list is in 3 categories. Here are my picks in each.

1. Best cheap (~$100) Sub homage: Invicta 8926

2. Best mid-range (~$400) Sub homage: Steinhart Ocean One (Squale 20 Atmos is a close second in this category.)

3. Best high-end (~$900) Sub homage: MkII Nassau


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

I want an Ocean Vintage Military.. Badly


----------



## Eugeneglen (Jun 21, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^ A worthy beginning, gents. My own list is in 3 categories. Here are my picks in each.
> 
> 1. Best cheap (~$100) Sub homage: Invicta 8926
> 
> ...


well done on ranking, I am with you.


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Just got this fella... Helenarou sterile sub. Quenched my blue lume lust, even if it's not the brightest. Bezel is a smidge floppy and I'm not a huge fan of the date font, but I'm pretty content overall.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Looks killer on that blue NATO, 3ther.


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Looks killer on that blue NATO, 3ther.


Thanks! I just need to find a bracelet for it now. I don't want to cheap out but i also don't really feel like spending another $50 on a legit glidelock. que dilemma!


----------



## Reaper85 (Apr 6, 2013)

Where would Revue Thommen 17571.2135 rank? Looking at price only, it should be in the same class as Steinhart and Squale.


----------



## danja (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow. Looks great. Think you may be on to something with the blue NATO. Really pops!



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

danja said:


> Wow. Looks great. Think you may be on to something with the blue NATO. Really pops!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


Thank you! Got it from the lovely folks over at Crown & Buckle!

You should see it on purple


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

crosswind said:


> Hi, can you expert modders please help me on this one.
> Is the dg2803 (Miyota 8205 clone, link bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: China 2803) a straight fit in a dg2813 case, (40mm dssd homage)?
> I'm considering buy it from All Watch Parts, any feedback?
> Thanks


Lost in translation:-(
Can you please help me on this?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

crosswind said:


> Lost in translation:-(
> Can you please help me on this?
> Thanks in advance


You might have better luck asking in one of the mod-heavy threads like: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1782069


----------



## Bobomatic (Oct 13, 2011)

Raven


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Gran' daddy Purp.








at -1 for today too!


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

Bobomatic said:


> Raven
> 
> View attachment 1068913


:-!


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

riffraff said:


> I have a sterile sub homage from manbushi-jie...$75, sapphire crystal, 21,600 BPH cheap-ass Chinese movement...keeps better time than my $225 gen2 OM. Finish and workmanship are perfectly fine. Might buy another. Band was crap, though. So, add another $40 to the cost. Still a bargain.
> 
> Edit: added pics.
> 
> ...





Benjamin T said:


> Have you tried it in the water?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2





riffraff said:


> Hah!
> 
> No, it never gets wet. So, not much of a diver, eh? :-d
> 
> ...although, I've heard of people that make sure the o-ring is well-lubed, and have had them pressure-tested. Not sure to what pressure, though. :think:


Okay, a little addendum to this conversation, and a new answer to "Have you tried it in the water?" ;-)

My wife and I just returned from a short trip where I took a couple watches, including the manbush sub homage. I wrapped it in a sock for the trip home, and threw it in the bag.

A few hours after our return, I realized that I could not find the watch anywhere. Turns out, I had thrown the sock with the watch in the bag that had _apparently_ been designated the "dirty clothes" bag. :roll:

My wife had promptly washed the clothes from our trip as soon we returned. While she was confident that she would have felt the weight of the watch in the sock, she checked the clothes washer, and, sure enough, there it was, still wrapped in the sock. :-d

Well, it's been on my wrist for 24 hours now, and other than being really, REALLY clean (and fresh-smelling! It went through a second rinse with fabric softener!), it's running fine, with absolutely no trace of moisture under the crystal. I suppose it could still rust up and stop, but I figure that after 24 hours of heat from my wrist with no visible condensation, it's probably fine.

So, in response to question about its waterproofness, I'd say if it can take a full wash and rinse cycle, plus a second rinse, it should easily handle the occasion splash, and probably a day out swimming. :-d


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

That's more extreme than the swim I took with mine!


----------



## davec (Aug 26, 2007)

The Squale Maxi Dial 20 atmos is still holding strong. Even survived a kite flying trip to a downtown NYC park.


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Kinda crazy how good my Helenarou has been doing after several days. It's been fluctuating between +1 and -1. Spot. Freakin'. On.

Sellita Mov't too!


----------



## Benjamin T (Jan 26, 2013)

riffraff said:


> Okay, a little addendum to this conversation, and a new answer to "Have you tried it in the water?" ;-)
> 
> My wife and I just returned from a short trip where I took a couple watches, including the manbush sub homage. I wrapped it in a sock for the trip home, and threw it in the bag.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I winced when I read it went in the washer. Maybe I'll end up buying one from him. I like his designs, but if I am buying an homage of a diver I want to be able to swim with it. 

Edit,

which model was it and does it have a screw down crown?
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

Benjamin T said:


> Thanks for the reply. I winced when I read it went in the washer. Maybe I'll end up buying one from him. I like his designs, but if I am buying an homage of a diver I want to be able to swim with it.
> 
> Edit,
> 
> ...


It is the $75 model, model #5040004 according to my notes (40mm, black dial, black ceramic bezel insert, sapphire crystal). It does have a screw-down crown, which luckily, was screwed down for the washer adventure! :-d


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Check this out. The Tennis Whites.


----------



## spydee (Sep 16, 2012)

would love the kingston, but since I the watch bug came too late for me and I didn't want to pay the used price, I had to go the helenarou route...
here it is on a riveted bracelet... was cheap since I had a used tissot 2836 that runs about +2 sec a day 
hope you like the pic (only have my cell to take pictures and I don't know anything about photography)


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

spydee said:


> would love the kingston, but since I the watch bug came too late for me and I didn't want to pay the used price, I had to go the helenarou route...
> here it is on a riveted bracelet... was cheap since I had a used tissot 2836 that runs about +2 sec a day
> hope you like the pic (only have my cell to take pictures and I don't know anything about photography)


Looks great! Nice that you just popped in an existing movement! How are your lugs? I think that's my only complaint. They almost seem.... uneven? And very far down imo


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorry for the double double, but I just got a new strap for Helena. $28 shipped from Italy. Shipping took about five days! Lovely 20>16mm taper 









-Sent from my TV remote


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

I still think it's Mk II Nassau:


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^The way you photograph it, I have to agree. Nice work, sarasate.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^The way you photograph it, I have to agree. Nice work, sarasate.


Thank you, Fullers.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Seiko 5 SNZF17



















And Seiko SNZF29


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice pair of Seiko's, VC. I'm guessing same watch, different model numbers for different markets?


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Nice pair of Seiko's, VC. I'm guessing same watch, different model numbers for different markets?


The 17 is a little bigger than the 29. 
29 wears quite small where the 17 is bigger and has a little more heft. 
Can't bring myself to flip the 29 though - it's a lovely little beater


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Couldn't resist posting here the latest to enter my stable...


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

vanilla.coffee said:


> Seiko 5 SNZF17
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like them a lot!


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

Here's a couple pics of my sub inspired homages with my real sub.

Debaufre Ocean 1 39mm
Rolex 14060
Invicta 8926
Armida A2 ETA

Debaufre GMT 39mm
Armida A2 ETA


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

@jsinnard: Brilliant set of Subs, man! I've had the pleasure of trying all of those except the Armida. My GMT was a 39mm Robert; close enough to Debaufre for government work. ;-)


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> @jsinnard: Brilliant set of Subs, man! I've had the pleasure of trying all of those except the Armida. My GMT was a 39mm Robert; close enough to Debaufre for government work. ;-)


Thanks! That A2 is a pretty big chunk of metal but it's really comfortable with the mesh bracelet. It and the Sub are probably the most accurate of the bunch gaining about 2-3 seconds a day. The 8926 is about 5 years old and still keeps decent time, it's the stunt double for mountain bikes rides, yardwork and trips to the gym.

The Debaufres are about 4 years old and other than the Sub, the most comfortable to wear. That 39mm size is about perfect for me.

Not pictured but still in heavy rotation are my Seiko SKX007 on a seiko president and the SKX009 on the jubilee.


----------



## clem2192 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Guys! 

I am a big fan of the Rolex Submariner date 116619LB (Blue Dial) but unfortunately am never going to be lucky enough to have the funds to purchase a genuine example so I am on the lookout for the best homage.

I have a budget of £200 - £250, is this possible ??

I have seen the replicas out there with the swiss ETA 2836.2 movement (which I believe is a decent movement) however; I do not want a replica as although I am sure they are a qood quality watch and well made I dont see the point of trying to pass off a replica as an original plus it's illegal.

Any suggestions for a blue dial homage to the Sub would be much appreciated!

Cheers
R


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

clem2192 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I am a big fan of the Rolex Submariner date 116619LB (Blue Dial) but unfortunately am never going to be lucky enough to have the funds to purchase a genuine example so I am on the lookout for the best homage.
> 
> ...


Have a look at the Davosa Ternos Ceramic..... Very close to the Rolex blue dial sub but branded as its own.

Davosa Watches: Collection

It's about twice your budget but still 1/10th the cost of the real thing, Swiss made with a 2824 movement, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, solid end links at a 40mm size.


----------



## clem2192 (May 13, 2013)

jsinnard said:


> Have a look at the Davosa Ternos Ceramic..... Very close to the Rolex blue dial sub but branded as its own.
> 
> Davosa Watches: Collection
> 
> It's about twice your budget but still 1/10th the cost of the real thing, Swiss made with a 2824 movement, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, solid end links at a 40mm size.


Thanks, shame its pretty much double my budget though....does look very nice

I have been looking through the homage sticky and must say that the Weierman looks pretty good and apparently $30, i'm guessing that this has an asian movement rather than a swiss one ??

Any ideas where these are available?


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

clem2192 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I am a big fan of the Rolex Submariner date 116619LB (Blue Dial) but unfortunately am never going to be lucky enough to have the funds to purchase a genuine example so I am on the lookout for the best homage.
> 
> ...


Hey Mate,
I'd say check the sales forum. I'm pretty sure TroyNVie had a sterile Blue-C for sale a while back that fell well under your budget if I recall correctly.

Good luck!


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

clem2192 said:


> Thanks, shame its pretty much double my budget though....does look very nice
> 
> I have been looking through the homage sticky and must say that the Weierman looks pretty good and apparently $30, i'm guessing that this has an asian movement rather than a swiss one ??
> 
> Any ideas where these are available?


What about an Invicta 9094 then for about $85.00 (USD)? Very similar looking to the Rolex only with a scalloped bezel similar to an Omega Seamaster. I know most people don't care much for Invicta but the pro diver series has always been considered a decent product for the price. I've got a 9094 with the Myota movement that's about 4 years old and have never had any problems with it. I believe they now use a Seiko movement.

Not a bad little automatic for less than $100,

Invicta Men's 9094 Pro Diver Collection Automatic Watch: Watches: Amazon.com







pics borrowed from the web


----------



## Owba (Apr 5, 2013)

I bought this lovely Steinhart just over a month ago. The Anniversary Sub with green bezel and black dial is out of reach for now and this watch checks all the boxes for me when it comes to comparing. Looks great on numerous straps and I love trying new ones out. Completely satisfied with this watch, quality, detail, finish it's all there.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

3ther said:


> Hey Mate,
> I'd say check the sales forum. I'm pretty sure TroyNVie had a sterile Blue-C for sale a while back that fell well under your budget if I recall correctly.
> 
> Good luck!


Yes he did. It was a Helenarou if I'm not mistaken. Unfortunately they're sold out.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Took a shot of my super-affordable Sub Trio yesterday.










Wearing the mid-90's era Timex today.


----------



## clem2192 (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for all your suggestions guys, looks like there are options available so now a case of making a decision!


----------



## Raznov (Jul 31, 2011)

Bought this one a couple of days ago. Bought it as an Alpha watch (the Chinese brand). My guess is that this is in fact a Parnis. Anyone here got a opinion on this one? 
I like it tho'. It's the first GMT watch I own, pretty awesome in my opinion.


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

Raznov said:


> View attachment 1117330
> View attachment 1117331
> View attachment 1117332
> 
> ...


Very nice, may I ask where did you buy it?


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Raznov said:


> View attachment 1117330
> View attachment 1117331
> View attachment 1117332
> 
> ...


If you are happy with it then that is all that matters. 
It looks good by the way. 
Wear it well.


----------



## Raznov (Jul 31, 2011)

Louis_A said:


> Very nice, may I ask where did you buy it?


Sure, secondhanded for a change this time. Payed €37 for it, which is, I think, a bargain .


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

Raznov said:


> Sure, secondhanded for a change this time. Payed €37 for it, which is, I think, a bargain .


Excellent deal, congrats!


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Long time I havn't worn my beloved Orient 2ER. Last night (at 2:00 am) I suddenly decided to 'heat remove' the cyclop (which was pretty scratched btw) ; I always wanted to but didn't dare so far, and now I'm so glad I finally did ! :-!

Before...









After :


















T.


----------



## sean_mcq (Mar 22, 2013)

My Squale 1545 Classic and Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military. I also have a Raven 42MM Vintage incoming and will post a pic of all three once I receive it.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Are they both 40mm or is the Stein a 42mm?
I'm liking that Squale. Which gets more wrist time?


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

Love the Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military!


----------



## sean_mcq (Mar 22, 2013)

The Squale is 40mm. The OVM is 42.

Right now the Squale gets more wrist time. While I do like both, the Squale is definitely better built and my favorite at the moment.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Louis_A said:


> Love the Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military!


So do I.. I want it sooo bad.


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

DirtyHarrie said:


> So do I.. I want it sooo bad.


I wish I could afford them...


----------



## wruck (May 22, 2013)

All green


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

@T-Wan: Nice work removing the cyclops. Your Orient 2ER looks great.

I'm wearing this today. MkII Kingston No. 151/300.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

T-Wan said:


> Long time I havn't worn my beloved Orient 2ER. Last night (at 2:00 am) I suddenly decided to 'heat remove' the cyclop (which was pretty scratched btw) ; I always wanted to but didn't dare so far, and now I'm so glad I finally did ! :-!
> 
> Before...
> 
> ...


Can you describe how you removed it? I want to lose the cyclops on my 8926.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

dasmi said:


> Can you describe how you removed it? I want to lose the cyclops on my 8926.


Well, after reading differents thread here & there about this topic (and saw few videos on youtube as well), I used a small torch I have - pretty similar to a kitchen torch you use to caramelize sugar on a 'crème brûlée'. I heated the cyclops for about 20 seconds - twice, and then it fell by itself, it was effortless and I didn't even have to remove it with an X-Acto knife as often recommended.

PS : keep in mind cooling the watch as soon as done, then clean glue residue off the glass.

Voilà ! :-d

@Fullers : thanks ! It was worth a try ! 

Here's a slightly better [daylight] pic of the result :










T.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Excellent. I think I'll give it a go tonight.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Couple more advices : keep moving the flame to avoid any possible damage if you focus/stay too long at same place ; control the heat of the glass with your fingers and if you feel it too hot put it on water to cool it a bit - I'm not sure but if watch gets too hot it might possibly damage the waterproof o-ring or spread oils inside...

T.


----------



## sean_mcq (Mar 22, 2013)

Raven Vintage (42mm) and the Squale 1525 Classic(40mm) side by Side. My OVM is at home so I will take another pic with all three.

The Raven is a really nice setup. Re-sizing the band is a pain in the butt though. You need a rubber vise to hold the bracelet and two screwdrivers to take out the links. Not sure how I feel about the domed acrylic yet.










update: all 3.


----------



## Reaper85 (Apr 6, 2013)

Do you have a kitchen scale? What is the weight of Steinhart OVM 42mm? And the 40mm's?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

@sean-mcq: Awesome trio. Which do you wear most often?


----------



## sean_mcq (Mar 22, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> @sean-mcq: Awesome trio. Which do you wear most often?


The Squale gets a little more wrist time than the Raven and Steinhart.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm casting my vote for the Invicta 8926C. I picked this one up a couple of days ago.









And here if is after about 20 minutes of work on my part: new bezel insert, "cycloptomy," Invicta logo filed off, brushed case, and leather strap.

















MotorCityWatchWorks sells snowflake hands that fit the Miyota 8215 inside. They have polished silver edges and lume that should match the stock dial. I think that should be my next move.


----------



## SParis (Jan 19, 2013)

Texas Parrothead said:


> Here is my first love.....Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage Red:
> 
> View attachment 882675


What's red on the Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage Red? Just those two lines of type at 6 o'clock? Or is there something else?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

SParis said:


> What's red on the Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage Red? Just those two lines of type at 6 o'clock? Or is there something else?


You are correct. Google "Red Submariner" and you'll see why.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## H3O+ (May 23, 2009)

>


That looks fantastic. Might I ask where you got the bezel? My 8926's bezel insert fell off a few months ago and I haven't re-applied it, and I'd like to change it up.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Does anyone know how those ceramic (bezel) Parnis models in black/green/blue/brown are?


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

My favorite


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

H3O+ said:


> That looks fantastic. Might I ask where you got the bezel? My 8926's bezel insert fell off a few months ago and I haven't re-applied it, and I'd like to change it up.


Thank you!

I ordered it on eBay with a seller our of Texas. The name escapes me. If you search "bezel insert 11620" you will come up with many options for color. Mine was around $15 shipped. I have a black one that fit in using only pressure, but this red one required adhesive. Small variances.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Not a pure homage but probably worthy of inclusion here, my newly arrived Marcello C Nettuno








Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## H3O+ (May 23, 2009)

Well, I just bought one of these:








It cost me $20 on the 'Bay, and is supposed to arrive Monday. I'm a little nervous because it is friction-fit, rather than adhesive. I trust adhesive. Hopefully it'll work; if not, it's only $20.
In the meantime, I did something I'd been meaning to for a while:








Removed the cyclops. Literally couldn't have been easier. 5 seconds with a creme brulee torch and a little rub-down with Goo-Gone and I was golden.
Now to go strap hunting.
Also, how hard/ how much skill is needed to file the "Invicta" off the side?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well done H3O. Not hard at all if you have a newer model 8926. Just take a flat metal file to it and keep the curve of the side of the case.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

H3O+ said:


> Well, I just bought one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Up next, get rid of the polished center links... scotchbrite those puppies


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

H3O+ said:


> Well, I just bought one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Start with your thumbs on each side of the bezel pearl. Line it up at 12. Then slowly work your thumbs around each side until they reach 6. Apply pressure at the last little bit protruding. It will snap right in. Don't apply pressure over the bezel pearl. It will bend your insert.

The logo is easy to file off. The safest way is to remove the whole bezel first, but it isn't required. As Fullers said above, use a file and follow the curve of the case. The run some fine grit sandpaper over when you're finished filing to remove the rough spots. Then either polish it back or scotchbrite it.

Good luck. It will look great!


----------



## H3O+ (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words y'all. The eBay store from Texas said that the bezels they had "did not meet their quality standards." I'm not entirely sure what those standards are, but I do know that I'm the impatient sort, so I ordered another one (from Hong Kong) that was cheaper and fits with adhesives.
That freed up some funds for me to order one of these (tiny pic):








20mm "vintage" leather NATO from cheapestnatostraps.com. I've been pleased with their nylon NATOs that I have; hopefully the leather one live up to the expectations I have of them.
And now the waiting begins. Maybe I'll pick up a Scotchbrite and work on that bracelet.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

H3O+ said:


> Thanks for the kind words y'all. The eBay store from Texas said that the bezels they had "did not meet their quality standards." I'm not entirely sure what those standards are, but I do know that I'm the impatient sort, so I ordered another one (from Hong Kong) that was cheaper and fits with adhesives.
> That freed up some funds for me to order one of these (tiny pic):
> 
> 
> ...


You should have went with NATOstrapco.com, the owner just got in a bunch of brushed stainless NATOs and some amazing leather NATOs and Zulus!


----------



## Thames (Jul 10, 2013)

sean_mcq said:


> My Squale 1545 Classic and Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military. I also have a Raven 42MM Vintage incoming and will post a pic of all three once I receive it.


I really love this Steinhart. Even the needles are not exactly the same as rolex, it has just a lovely shape and color.

Regards!


----------



## H3O+ (May 23, 2009)

Well, the bezel finally came in:








Now I'm just waiting for the darned strap to get here. Next time I'll go with natostrapco.
But I'm really digging the red bezel for the twenty minutes or so I've had it on. 
In terms of overall modifications, I'll probably try to remove the Invicta, brush the bracelet, and eventually replace the hands with snowflakes. I like the crown-guardless look but that's probably beyond my skill level.


----------



## Joeri35 (Mar 15, 2012)

I didn't go through all 47 pages to see if this has been posted before, but I came across this, and had a little laugh 







Rakuten: Two kinds of PALOCK-PC which can choose a

Should be interesting to some of the Sub lovers out there


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^I want one!


----------



## Joeri35 (Mar 15, 2012)

the link is under the picture


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

I'm coming back in with Squale 20 Atmos Heritage minus it's huge cyclops!

Love the dial on this one...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Speaking of Squale... Gnomon has the newly released Ref. 1545 Blueray in stock. (Borrowed pic.)


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Hmmm... interesting - that Gnomon shot of the sunburst blue dial is sans cyclops. I wonder if that has been photoshopped or if that is how Squale intends to ship them?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

I believe the Squale Blueray is manufactured sans cyclops... Improvement, IMO. (He said while wearing this today--note cyclops firmly in place.)


----------



## Reaper85 (Apr 6, 2013)

This Squale is a perfect watch for me. I had my eyes on blue Davosa Ternos and Marcello C Nettuno 3, but this Squale looks better.
And I don't know what Steinhart is waiting. Blue one would sell the most, seems noone cares about profit anymore.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Agree about the cyclops on the Squale. I generally lean somewhat in favour of the cyclops on most watches but find the cyclops AND the frame around the date on the Squale a bit jarring... Lovely Tudor Submariner, Fullers!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> I believe the Squale Blueray is manufactured sans cyclops... Improvement, IMO. (He said while wearing this today--note cyclops firmly in place.)


I sometimes miss the no-cyclops and stainless steel bezel.I may have to homage you, and make my own.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jelliottz said:


> I sometimes miss the no-cyclops and stainless steel bezel.I may have to homage you, and make my own.


You mean this one?










It was cool, but I'm not sorry I changed it... ;-)


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to admit the current iteration looks beautiful, but there was something, I'm not sure what the best word for it is, macho, about this version. It just flat out said "deal with it" and kept moving on.


----------



## H3O+ (May 23, 2009)

I'm still waiting for the leather NATO, so I decided to swap out the bracelet on the Invicta BB with a DeBeers Bond I had on a Timex Expedition.
I think it looks pretty good--the red in the bezel and strap complement.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jelliottz said:


> I have to admit the current iteration looks beautiful, but there was something, I'm not sure what the best word for it is, macho, about this version. It just flat out said "deal with it" and kept moving on.


Well, it started out all blingy (note the polished bezel insert).










Then went through its brushed, cyclopsless, macho, "Deal with it!" phase.










Finally, the time came to get serious about life and start living up to the family's expectations. 4 weeks at the RSC Dallas spa and voila!










Now we're ready for anything.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

They grow up so fast...


----------



## tuhmaytow (Jul 4, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> I bought one of these a week ago and it finally arrived. A Soki sub homage, $17.99 shipped, all stainless steel, 60-click uni-directional bezel, folded link stainless band (crap), and maybe a little WR. I was surprised because the whole case was polished, and it didn't look as such in the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May i know what the case diameter size is and also the thickness? Thanks!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

tuhmaytow said:


> May i know what the case diameter size is and also the thickness? Thanks!


To be honest with you, I have no idea. I'm pretty sure that the case is 40mm, but I can't speak to the thickness. These are all over eBay, and they're pretty true to a Sub homage. If you're looking for something to play with as a project, I would recommend a Bagelsport Sub homage over the SOKI. For an extra $12 you get a significantly better watch that matches a Submariner's dimension nearly perfect.

I hope this helped.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Guess I can add this here. SKX031 with "vintage" hands by Dagaz Watch. I didn't want to go with they standard Mercedes hands, and I really like the stretched out feel of the hour hand in this set (very similar to those on the Seiko Alpinist).


Seiko SKX031 mod by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

These pics are from my thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/*show-your-stable-*-788470-40.html#post6558430

These are my Sub (and one Exp II) homages. I think they are among the best you can get:










MKII Nassau #57










Wilson Watch Works W3 Vintage 39mm #38/50










Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military (yes that's a Tudor HBB strap in the pic) :-!










Steinhart/Aramar Ocean 1 Vintage GMT White Dial










Squale 20 Atmos Maxi Ref. Y1545










Squale 20 Atmos Heritage Ref. Y1545










Débaufré Ocean 1 42mm Ref. 0107










And I've got this one on the way; a Kadloo Scubamarine modded into a Snowflake:









You could say that this is my specialty...:-d  :-! b-)


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> These pics are from my thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/%2Ashow-your-stable-%2A-788470-40.html#post6558430
> 
> These are my Sub (and one Exp II) homages. I think they are among the best you can get:
> 
> ...


Awesome collection!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Louis_A said:


> Awesome collection!


I second this statement. Motion approved.

You have an awesome collection!


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Louis_A said:


> Awesome collection!





jelliottz said:


> I second this statement. Motion approved.
> 
> You have an awesome collection!


Thanks guys!


----------



## DemolitionMan (Aug 25, 2009)

Louis_A said:


> Awesome collection!


May I add, Impressive...(Darth Vader accent)

Wow,
Rafa


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting your fine set here, AlphaWolf. The Nassau is my personal favorite, but that snowflake... nice find.


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

The Invicta-In-Progress:







The cyclops and I have reached detente for the moment, lol :-d













She arrived with immovable warped bezel, superglued bent insert, and generally beaten with a chain:







Bezel action is perfect now....
Hands and dial from Dagaz....probably replacement crystal next |>


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Thanks for posting your fine set here, AlphaWolf. The Nassau is my personal favorite, but that snowflake... nice find.


Thank you. It was a chance find on the sales forum and I'm receiving it on Monday!



NeedAG said:


> The Invicta-In-Progress:
> 
> The cyclops and I have reached detente for the moment, lol :-d
> 
> ...


That's looking really good! :-!


----------



## UnwoundMainspring (Jun 22, 2013)

A quick thank-you to the WUS forum members. I have been browsing through for months deciding upon which watches to purchase, and it is time to give back to the community. Here is my newest purchase, a used CW C60. The first thing I did was put on a brown leather strap, which I prefer to the NATO strap. My first impressions are all good. The only thing that is minimally off-putting is that the lume marker at 12 has a green tinge, which seems somewhat odd given the otherwise white/black/silver scheme of the watch. It would also be nice if the date lined up more perfectly with the 4 o'clock position, just as my personal preference for symmetry. That being said, it is otherwise great and will be my submariner for quite a while.


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks! :-! Hope one day to have a piece as classy as *any* of AlphaWolf's! 







The Alpha is great fun, and I love the SizzlinWatches quartz for the lume on the ceramic bezel and a very "open" chapter ring. 
Can anyone recommend a watertight domed crystal for an 8926, or a favorite type of crystal press? :think:


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

NeedAG said:


> Thanks! :-! Hope one day to have a piece as classy as *any* of AlphaWolf's!
> 
> The Alpha is great fun, and I love the SizzlinWatches quartz for the lume on the ceramic bezel and a very "open" chapter ring.
> Can anyone recommend a watertight domed crystal for an 8926, or a favorite type of crystal press? :think:


Thanks man! You've got a great start there though; just keep at it, they all come in time. Took me almost a year to get all of what I own now.


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Feb 13, 2013)

Anyone know of a submariner homage with yellow index markers but is 40mm??


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Southpaw1925 said:


> Anyone know of a submariner homage with yellow dials but is 40mm??


If I recall correctly, Tiger offers a yellow dial snowflake sub.


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Feb 13, 2013)

3ther said:


> If I recall correctly, Tiger offers a yellow dial snowflake sub.


Sorry for the typo :/


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Southpaw1925 said:


> Sorry for the typo :/


Didn't even notice a typo. All good man


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Not the best but not too bad for the price. This Charles Hubert retails for the low 100's but can be had for $75 if you look around.


----------



## Alter Soldat (Oct 17, 2010)

No pics in 3 days.....not acceptable.


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice collection! Which one is your favourite?

I've handled both Steinhart and Invicta but never an Alpha. Something you can recommend?


----------



## Alter Soldat (Oct 17, 2010)

Favorite? That would be the 9937... with the Ocean1 a close second, but only because it's not 40mm.


----------



## owned4u (Jun 14, 2011)

In case anybody wanted to know what the Alpha sub-homage watch on a leather band looked like at night with crappy lighting and an iphone picture, here ya go.


----------



## Bleys (Feb 5, 2013)

Just picked up the exact same Charles Hubert.

Any suggestions for a good nato strap color/material?

Cheers,
Bleys


----------



## owned4u (Jun 14, 2011)

Bleys said:


> Just picked up the exact same Charles Hubert.
> 
> Any suggestions for a good nato strap color/material?
> 
> ...


I personally like to match my watch strap with colors that I'm wearing(shirt, shoes, belt, etc). I wear alot of black and red so I tend to wear my black and red strap the most.


----------



## Federer (Sep 4, 2012)

Having handled most of these at some point, the Steinhart OVR, Squale 20 Atmos and MKII Nassau/Kingston take the medals.

The current choice -


----------



## Bleys (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for the tip owned4u. 
On closer examination, my Charles Hubert is slightly different from the previous post pic. Mine has a lot of gold tones ( the hand, bezel edge, markers). 
I'm thinking a blue nato with a yellow stripe. 
Would leather work?

Cheers,
Bleys


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

3 days without a new post is too long for this thread. Where is Fullers, and why hasn't he found some amazing new Sub homage? Or at least pulled one of his gems out to enlighten us?

Here is my latest. 1 too many hands and a 24hr bezel, but it has a snowflake dial and hands. Oh yes, the bezel has 72 clicks. I'm not sure what to think about that.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, well, well. That is a looker. Vintage(ized) snowflake GMT. Did you do the mod or find it that way?

Tell us more!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

And don't worry... I am contemplating a post of some substance that I hope to post here in the next couple weeks.

Got to acquire the watches first... ;-)


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Well, well, well. That is a looker. Vintage(ized) snowflake GMT. Did you do the mod or find it that way?
> 
> Tell us more!


Why thank you! I built it myself. It started as one of those watches we don't talk about. I found it on Craigslist for $25. 








(Image sterilized to post here)

It was all kinds of wrong; Submariner dial with movable 24hr bezel and an 24hr hand but not true GMT) I decided it was my job to rehab it, and then bring it back to society as an upstanding watch.

Snowflake dial and hands baked in the oven until they were the vintage, puffy result you see. I also painted them both with a tobacco wash for a little more texture and color. I also had to drill out the hole in the dial to fit the larger DG3804 movement through. Bezel insert bleached. Case beat up and re-polished. Crown guards reshaped to be more authentic. Flat crystal w/ ZERO magnification replaced with a nice domed crystal. Now we have a respectable time piece that will never be called out as a faker.









And since I know you're a fan of them, drilled lugs.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> And don't worry... I am contemplating a post of some substance that I hope to post here in the next couple weeks.
> 
> Got to acquire the watches first... ;-)


/scootstoedgeofseat


----------



## maximme (Aug 14, 2013)

LOVE YOUR strap !



Fullers1845 said:


> Here's my favorite homage next to my favorite Sub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

maximme said:


> LOVE YOUR strap !


Thanks, mate!


----------



## RBD96976 (Jul 21, 2013)

Alter Soldat said:


> No pics in 3 days.....not acceptable.


Can you tell me about the Alpha and the Invicta , what models. I am familiar with Stienhart


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Between Alpha, Invicta and Parnis, which one would be the best inexpensive sub homage and why? Does the Alpha have sapphire glass like Parnis or Invicta?
Cheers everyone.


----------



## Reaper85 (Apr 6, 2013)

I only have a Parnis, so I can't do a comparison. Altough I have an Alpha Seamaster Pro, and the Parnis is certainly better.
It has sapphire glass, and what is most important, a ceramic bezel, which is really nice. No, alpha doesn't have sapphire glass, nor does Invicta (at least blue 9094 and 8928 and probably all $100 ones).
Clasp is the weakest point of Parnis. It opens so little, you have to really squeeze your hand. But you get used to it.
And the edges of the bracelet are really rough and drive into your skin, I get red skin between my palm and wrist.

Also the movement is not the best, hacking doesn't always work on mine. It is a clone of ETA 2824-2 from Shanghai Watch Factory. But it is only 6 beats per second.
Sometimes when you are setting the watch, you can hear and feel the gears grinding, probably not enough lubrication.
It works for now, but I don't expect it to last 5 years, 2 years would be more than enough for this price.

I really wanted to buy an Invicta, but after seeing this post I changed my mind:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/new-arrival-invicta-8928-ob-lots-pics-281931-4.html#post4612723

And there aren't a lot of other blue Submariners. Too bad Steinhart doesn't make a blue Ocean 1, and they are also too big with 42mm.
So there are only these 2 left on my list:
-Squale 20 Atmos 1545 Blueray
No ceramic bezel, but it has sunburst dial.
-Davosa Ternos Blue 161.555.40
Ceramic bezel, but blue color is very laid back, Parnis is more vivid.

EDIT:
I also found Davosa 161.455.40, blue color is more to my liking, but it lacks ceramic bezel.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

My Bagelsport Sub homage just arrived in the mail. I promptly switched out the black bezel for a green one, a la the LV Sub. I think it looks fantastic 










The cyclops isn't aligned right but I don't mind too much considering the price.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

plot said:


> My Bagelsport Sub homage just arrived in the mail. I promptly switched out the black bezel for a green one, a la the LV Sub. I think it looks fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks great! Nice choice on the LV insert. If you get annoyed with the cyclops, remember that it can always be removed.

How is the stock bracelet? Has Bagelsport made any improvements since I last bought from them? All the screws were stripped in mine. It couldn't be resized.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

jelliottz said:


> It looks great! Nice choice on the LV insert. If you get annoyed with the cyclops, remember that it can always be removed.
> 
> How is the stock bracelet? Has Bagelsport made any improvements since I last bought from them? All the screws were stripped in mine. It couldn't be resized.


Yeah mine wasn't too great either. As this is my second Bagelsport I've got two of their bracelets, and this one was a bit nicer than the other, but still fairly crappy. I got an invicta 8926 bracelet from ThePriest a few days ago and that's what you see swapped in in the photo. I actually tried fitting the nicer of the two Bagelsport bracelets onto my Bagelsport Explorer II homage but the end links wouldnt fit at all, being so inconsistently sized.


----------



## DrR (May 31, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm thinking about pulling trigger on around 100$ sub homage, I have read literally all the posts in sub threads but still can't make a choice. The main question is how good is Sterile parnis sub homage comparing with invicta 8926? One of the most important thing is bracelet quality. Are they quite similar? What about sterile sub homage water resistance? I really like invicta's 200m WR, but I hate those large logos on the dial and on the second hand. And I would definitely remove 'invicta' from side and scothcbrite center bracelet links. So in conclusion, I like how sterile looks, but what about quality and WR?
p.s sorry for my English, have not used it for some time.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Reaper85 said:


> I only have a Parnis, so I can't do a comparison. Altough I have an Alpha Seamaster Pro, and the Parnis is certainly better.
> It has sapphire glass, and what is most important, a ceramic bezel, which is really nice. No, alpha doesn't have sapphire glass, nor does Invicta (at least blue 9094 and 8928 and probably all $100 ones).
> Clasp is the weakest point of Parnis. It opens so little, you have to really squeeze your hand. But you get used to it.
> And the edges of the bracelet are really rough and drive into your skin, I get red skin between my palm and wrist.
> ...


Yes, from the pictures on the bay Parnis sub homage look to have a good finish but the movement is to anyone guess, but I like the fact they do have sapphire and ceramic bezel. One of the criticism about Parnis was the fact that it is not a brand as such and that parnis watches can be made in a lot of different factories with varying degrees of Quality Control, still I'm very tempted to pull the trigger in one, I'm not so inclined with Alpha or Invicta though, the fact that they don't use sapphire is a big downer for me.
The Davosa does look very nice but since this is a homage purchase I want to keep the budget low at around the $100-150 mark, so basically trying to pick the best low cost with good durability and presentation. 
I do like the sterile submariners with sea-gull or ETA movements, however it gets quite expensive and at the end of the day there is no logo, no brand name to back it up, so in effect one would be paying a premium for something that has no name? C'mon.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

DrR said:


> Hi guys, I'm thinking about pulling trigger on around 100$ sub homage, I have read literally all the posts in sub threads but still can't make a choice. The main question is how good is Sterile parnis sub homage comparing with invicta 8926? One of the most important thing is bracelet quality. Are they quite similar? What about sterile sub homage water resistance? I really like invicta's 200m WR, but I hate those large logos on the dial and on the second hand. And I would definitely remove 'invicta' from side and scothcbrite center bracelet links. So in conclusion, I like how sterile looks, but what about quality and WR?
> p.s sorry for my English, have not used it for some time.


I'd get the invicta if I were you...Parnis QC is very inconsistent, and the 8926 is tried and tested. I've had the 8926 and the bracelet is also quite nice for the price.


----------



## Reaper85 (Apr 6, 2013)

@Willmax:
Here you have a video of Alpha:





I think it can't compare to Parnis:









Altough the Invicta does look nice:




It has Seiko movement, so it should perform the best of three.
It is probably also made in China, but just looking at this video, I can see that it is a quality watch, unlike Parnis and Alpha which are assembled by little kids.
And because it is a real company, quality control should be way better, don't expect any from Parnis or Alpha.
Also the clasp is quality made (similar to Swatch Irony one), they didn't try to copy Rolex design, and just went with a simple folding clasp. Alpha on other hand has that cheap tin like clasp. And I already said Parnis clasp is garbage.
Bezel and dial do look nice under light, way better than Alpha's, and comparable to Parnis ceramic one.

I think sapphire glass is the biggest advantage of Parnis. And Alpha doesn't really have any advantages.
But all in all Invicta does seem like a better option. I might buy one myself.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

plot said:


> I'd get the invicta if I were you...Parnis QC is very inconsistent, and the 8926 is tried and tested. I've had the 8926 and the bracelet is also quite nice for the price.


What he said. I'm about to buy another Invicta (or 2) myself. :thumbup:


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

Can the Bernhardt Sea Shark/Binnacle Diver be considered a sub homage of sorts?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> What he said. I'm about to buy another Invicta (or 2) myself. :thumbup:


Could this be an impending project you previously hinted about writing? You said you "needed to acquire the watches."


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Louis_A said:


> Can the Bernhardt Sea Shark/Binnacle Diver be considered a sub homage of sorts?





jelliottz said:


> Could this be an impending project you previously hinted about writing? You said you "needed to squire the watches."


To both posts: "Could be."

Actually, I don't consider the Bernhardt a Sub homage. Twisted Omega-style lugs are a complete turn-off IMO.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

I took a bunch of new pictures of my collection, so I figured I'd post them here. Not all of them are Subs, (7 are, 2 are GMTs) but they are all homages to our favorite R-brand. 










MKII Nassau #57










Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.



















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.










Wilson Watch Works W3 Vintage 39mm #38/50










Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.



















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.










Squale 20 Atmos Maxi Ref. Y1545










Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.



















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.



















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.










Squale 20 Atmos Heritage Ref. Y1545










Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.



















Click this bar to view the original image of 1572x1179px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.










Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage Military










Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.



















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1572x1179px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.










Steinhart/Aramar Ocean 1 Vintage GMT White Dial










Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.



















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.










Steinhart Ocean 1 GMT Blue/Red Pepsi Bezel










Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.










Débaufré Ocean 1 42mm Ref. 0107










Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.










Kadloo Scubamarine Snowflake Mod










Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.










b-)


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

Amazing collection, AlphaWolf777!


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Reaper85 said:


> @Willmax:
> Here you have a video of Alpha:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting those videos and voicing your opinion, I can understand how people say Parnis is hit and miss but I also read reports of Invictas been inconsistent too, maybe not to the same degree. The do like the fact that Invicta has japanese movement and exhibition case base, what I do not like about though is the second hand with logo, logo itself and Invicta writing on side of case, these things put me off as I'm not interested in having to mod the watch to make it suit my taste. It is really a pity that Invicta does not have sapphire anymore, otherwise that maybe would have been enough to persuade me 
I think I will have to take a little more time to decide, maybe do a bit more research into it.


----------



## kidom (Mar 19, 2013)

i have this Junghans


----------



## Shoefish8 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok, you guys don't know me yet but I've been bitten by the sub-bug and migrated over here from the German watch forums. So far I own three dress watches (Junghans Max bill chrono and automatic, and a 1959 omega seamaster), and I feel that it's time for a beater with some attitude. This is where the combined wisdom of Affordable watches and even more so the market know how of all you sub-afficionados in this thread comes in hand  Enough with the flattery, on to the watches!

After a bunch of research I've found out I like the following things:

Guarded crown
Minimum 1/4 applied markers to the bezel, preferably 60 minutes worth
Sword hands
Straight lugs
Maxi indices
Patina
Gilded dials (not mixed with patina obviously)
40mm (7" wrists)
A feeling of high quality
Good movement
Price tag of $4-700

As you can tell I've got my marks set on a 5517 or something of the likes. It's basically either a milsub or a vintage piece (ie kingston or raven) that also has some of the above mentioned specs. My problem is that all of the watches I've found come with baggage. The Steinhart would be perfect if not for the size. I would buy it instantly if I could try it on and reassure myself that it isn't too much of a presence. I'm also a tiny bit worried what the patina looks like in real life. I love the color of real patina but that doesn't necessarily translate into liking the watch.The completely flat lugs don't help either. So, go for the OWC you might say. Problem there is the logo throws the whole watch off its essence. It also doesn't have that special feeling the OVM has either. Armida is also nice, but again too big. There's also the haeger commando but it fails on quality of both assembly and movement. 
*
I would obviously love the MKII milsub, but can't afford it.*

If I don't feel at terms with any of the Milsub alternatives then I think my money lies with a vintage piece. I really like Raven but none of the newer models come with guarded crowns or applied bezel markers. Below I've posted a pic of a Raven with both of these things and to me it's almost a perfect substitute to a milsub. It has the elegance and depth and extra quality that the vintage pieces bring to the table, but at the same time the edginess of the milsub versions.Problem is I'm not even sure if it's attainable, or if the quality and bang for the buck is on a similar level. Here's one I found TimeZone : Sales Corner » FS: Raven Vintage Sub, ETA2824, custom order, original series . I'm not even sure I would be satisfied and feel as if I'd gotten a quality watch if the crown was unsigned and it didn't feel wholly worked through. The C60 and Taernan oceanographer semi-fits into this category aswell.

Lastly I could decide to ease my way into divers and spring for a modded Dagaz seiko. Would be cheaper at least.

So my plea to you is help a poor confused soul out. Are these my only alternatives? Are my observations both positive and fearful grounded in reality? Hopefully I've given you an idea of my tastes and requirements and you can help me figure out which direction to go


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Louis_A said:


> Amazing collection, AlphaWolf777!


Thanks! 



Shoefish8 said:


> Ok, you guys don't know me yet but I've been bitten by the sub-bug and migrated over here from the German watch forums. So far I own three dress watches (Junghans Max bill chrono and automatic, and a 1959 omega seamaster), and I feel that it's time for a beater with some attitude. This is where the combined wisdom of Affordable watches and even more so the market know how of all you sub-afficionados in this thread comes in hand  Enough with the flattery, on to the watches!
> 
> After a bunch of research I've found out I like the following things:
> 
> ...


Get the Steinhart OVM, you'll thank me later. ;-)


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Get the Steinhart OVM, you'll thank me later. ;-)


What he said.

And AlphaWolf, that's one helluva nice collection you've got there. I'm green, brother. Like Hulk green.


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

I personally love the Steinhart OVM, I wish I could afford it.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> What he said.
> 
> And AlphaWolf, that's one helluva nice collection you've got there. I'm green, brother. Like Hulk green.


Hey, thanks! It took me a year to get this far, and the passion was all sparked from seeing Sean Connery wearing a Sub in James Bond. It just ignited the watch passion for me. From that point on as I learned about the unique military/naval/air/dive history of these designs it just made me want them! And only with homages can you have this many high quality pieces with your favorite designs without breaking the bank. b-)



Louis_A said:


> I personally love the Steinhart OVM, I wish I could afford it.


Good things come to those who wait...trust me! ;-) Good luck, too, I'm sure you'll be able to get one eventually.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Get the Steinhart OVM, you'll thank me later. ;-)





rpm1974 said:


> What he said.


+1 You do realize the MkII MilSub is 42mm as well? With 7" wrists you'll be fine with the OVM. Short of finding a used original Raven (I had one straight from Jeff the Watchdude. It was a fine watch--completely unsigned except for the dial logo.) get the OVM.

Or a Squale 20 Atmos. Have you seen those? Great pics in AlphaWolf's post, above.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> +1 You do realize the MkII MilSub is 42mm as well? With 7" wrists you'll be fine with the OVM. Short of finding a used original Raven (I had one straight from Jeff the Watchdude. It was a fine watch--completely unsigned except for the dial logo.) get the OVM.
> 
> Or a Squale 20 Atmos. Have you seen those? Great pics in AlphaWolf's post, above.


Yeah, the MKII LRRP MilSub and Steinhart OVM are the same case diameter at 42mm; it's really not that big of a deal. But I guess I'm a bit biased since my collection is about half 42mm and half 40mm. The best thing to do if you're worried about size, is own one Sub homage that you can only get in 42mm like the Steinhart OVM, and own a 40mm as well, like the Squale. Eventually the lines of difference between them will become somewhat blurred and you'll stop caring about the 2mm size increase so much. At least that's what happened to me. Although I do think 40mm looks better overall for a Sub style watch, I think the Ocean 1s look so accurate to the Sub detail-wise, that the size difference is negligible because the other details are all there. That's one of the reasons that I like them so much. The Squale 20 Atmos is also a nice alternative because it still has a maxi style dial. It's also similarly priced as the OVM.


----------



## RBD96976 (Jul 21, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> It looks great! Nice choice on the LV insert. If you get annoyed with the cyclops, remember that it can always be removed.
> 
> How is the stock bracelet? Has Bagelsport made any improvements since I last bought from them? All the screws were stripped in mine. It couldn't be resized.


How did you replace the bezel? Love the green


----------



## RBD96976 (Jul 21, 2013)

plot said:


> My Bagelsport Sub homage just arrived in the mail. I promptly switched out the black bezel for a green one, a la the LV Sub. I think it looks fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you replace the bezel to that green one?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

RBD96976 said:


> How did you replace the bezel to that green one?


Bezel insert swaps are daily easy as far as mods go. Use a razor to slide between the crystal and insert. Be careful not to scratch the crystal. Follow all the way around loosening the glue. Off it pops. Then scrape off an glue still on the inside of the bezel. Order new insert from eBay. A Submariner 11610 insert will fit a Bagelsport and cost about $15. Either use double sided tape, superglue, gs hypo cement, epoxy, etc to secure the new insert. That's about it.

You can get more technical and try to pressure fit one, but the bezel opening and insert would have to match perfectly. You can also sand the bottom down so it fits perfectly level. Again, getting a little more technical.

I didn't replace the green one, but I've done several bezel insert swaps myself.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Indeed, I did pretty much what jelliottz said. I was however fortunate enough to not need any type of adhesive as the one already present holds the green bezel quite nicely.


----------



## Shoefish8 (Nov 20, 2012)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Get the Steinhart OVM, you'll thank me later. ;-)





rpm1974 said:


> What he said.
> 
> And AlphaWolf, that's one helluva nice collection you've got there. I'm green, brother. Like Hulk green.





Louis_A said:


> I personally love the Steinhart OVM, I wish I could afford it.





Fullers1845 said:


> +1 You do realize the MkII MilSub is 42mm as well? With 7" wrists you'll be fine with the OVM. Short of finding a used original Raven (I had one straight from Jeff the Watchdude. It was a fine watch--completely unsigned except for the dial logo.) get the OVM.
> 
> Or a Squale 20 Atmos. Have you seen those? Great pics in AlphaWolf's post, above.


Thanks all for the input, I think it just about tipped me over the edge. Especially seeing as Alphawolf has the whole market supply of subs and still highly recommends the OVM  Kudos on that collection by the way, beautiful stuff!

I actually did not realize the MkII was 42mm, I guess I didn't look too closely so as to not get tempted. If only OWC had a slightly better price point and overall make I bet they would be able to grab a bigger market share being the only 40mm milsub homage available.

I think the plan is to get a OVM and maybe in time keep a look out for original ravens, or maybe something new that comes along. I'll be sure to pop back with pics once I have it secured  Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^OWC's problem is their ridiculous lead time. 

If you really want a MilSub in 40mm, look around for a Kadloo Scubamarine. German company. Swiss movements. Sword hands. Fully marked bezel. No longer in production, but quite nice looking.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^OWC's problem is their ridiculous lead time.
> 
> If you really want a MilSub in 40mm, look around for a Kadloo Scubamarine. German company. Swiss movements. Sword hands. Fully marked bezel. No longer in production, but quite nice looking.


And there's a Kadloo Scubamarine on ebay right now...


----------



## Shoefish8 (Nov 20, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> And there's a Kadloo Scubamarine on ebay right now...


Cool, I've actually missed Kadloo completely. It hits all the right notes as well. Now I just have to decide if its worth €150 more than the Steinhart (import taxes). Thanks for the tip!


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

AlphaWolf, damn!  |>

Went thru shoefish's exact dilemma not long back....love the Steinharts (especially the Vintage Red) but am a lume nut. Wound up with a used A2. These are 42mm like the OVM/OVR, milsub-ish, under $300 used (with a Miyota). :-!







Hard to overstate my love for that Timex BTW, great looking, great bezel, indiglo (freakin' LOVE indiglo!); thanks to you guys for turning me on to those :-d

Shoefish, good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Shoefish8 (Nov 20, 2012)

NeedAG said:


> AlphaWolf, damn!  |>
> 
> Went thru shoefish's exact dilemma not long back....love the Steinharts (especially the Vintage Red) but am a lume nut. Wound up with a used A2. These are 42mm like the OVM/OVR, milsub-ish, under $300 used (with a Miyota). :-!
> View attachment 1200379
> ...


Damn, I had almost forgot about the A2. Thanks for reminding me and for the kind wishes  Nice watch! I'm guessing it wears a bit bigger than the OVM though due to the 17(?)mm height. Recently I've been searching the sales fora round the web for (in this order) : OVM, Raven Vintage (has to have markers and guarded crown), OWC, Kadloo. I'm guessing the first one to pop up with a reasonable price will be the winner


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Here's a comparison of the A2 and the OVM on my 7.25" wrist:















Shots were taken several months apart - the OVM with a camera several months ago, the A2 a couple of minutes ago with my phone.


----------



## Avro Arrow (Jul 17, 2013)

The funny thing about this thread is that the Rolex Submariner is itself an homage to the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms:







Having said that, I have two watches that could be considered Submariner Homages. The first is my Invicta Grand Diver 3049 which takes style cues from the Breitling Superocean (Hands), the Omega Seamaster (Bezel) Planet Ocean and the Rolex Submariner (Dial face and pips) but still has other cues (like its massive size, Invicta second hand and Grand Diver Insignias) that are unique to Invicta. Unlike most homages, the Grand Diver matches the Submariner in the fact that it's WR to 300m. It sports the Seiko NH35A 24-jewel hacking movement which sweeps like butter and is so smooth and easy to hand-wind. I do so love this watch:









My other watch, which has been posted here in its all-black version is the $14 Soki L84. Mine has the pepsi bezel which makes it look more like a Rolex GMT Master II rather than the Submariner but it doesn't have the GMT hand or the 24hr bezel so I suppose that it's a bit of a mishmash in this case. Unlike a real diving watch, this one CANNOT be immersed in water at all but hey, since we're talking about visual and not functional homages, I guess it still applies. 









It's a cheap piece of.... Chinese Engineering but its Tongji 17-jewel automatic movement, while crude, has proven itself to be reliable and accurate. This watch is a win-win for me since I really like how it looks and it has a functioning date with a cyclops that is actually readable. As a result, I wear it to work pretty much every day to spare my more expensive watches but I still get lots of compliments on it. Can't beat that for $14. Cheers!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Avro Arrow - LOVE your username |>


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Crappy pics were driving me crazy - here's an equally crappy pic but at least both watches are to the same scale! Note that overall the Steinhart's case is slimmer than that of the Armida (and the lugs finer). Comparing them, though, the Armida blows the Steinhart's case away in terms of fit and finish. Also, I'm not tracking two timezones... just accidentally set the Steinhart an hour ahead....


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

NeedAG said:


> AlphaWolf, damn!  |>


Hahah! I know, thanks! :-d You could say that I love Rolex designs. ;-) Just not the price. b-)


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

Those side-by-side pics are priceless...the options within those 42 mms are one reason subs are so compelling! b-)

If I may query the hive-mind, can you guys help me locate a sub with the following features: :-s


Great lume (NOT patina/vintage)
Lumed sapphire bezel
Domed sapphire crystal (the more domed the better lol), no external A/R
Sword hands
No crown guards
Drilled lugs
Handwinding (Edit: should have said handwind-able; an auto that I can also wind by hand)
<45mm
Points for flared/sloping rehaut
Amazing how picky we can get, ain't it? :-d Or maybe I am looking in the wrong places?

EDIT: Please don't say the Pelagos, lol, see AlphaWolf's comment above


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

I don't know of a single affordable sub homage that's handwinding, so that'll be quite tough.

I did some research for you and I'd recommend the Raven Deep, besides handwinding it meets every one of your criteria.

Raven Watches | 44mm Deep

There are actually some on sale in f29 as well!


----------



## dtotheweed (May 16, 2012)

Another vote for the Squale. I've got one on the way. Still a homage but quirky enough dial design and brand history to make it cool for me.


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

Knew I would type something wrong in that list...should have said hand-windable automatic!

Definitely thinking a Raven will be next....just wondering if anything else hits those same buttons?

I love Squale, but engraving the brand on the case side is a complete deal breaker in anything too costly to take the grinder to...

(goes for *everyone* who does that, just for me personally, lol!)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^? There's no case engraving on a Squale, dude. That's solely an Invicta feature as far as I know.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Just got this yesterday, my first Sub homage. For the money new, what a bargain.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

^^ Invicta only does that. ^^ The engraving I mean.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

NeedAG said:


> Knew I would type something wrong in that list...should have said hand-windable automatic!
> 
> Definitely thinking a Raven will be next....just wondering if anything else hits those same buttons?
> 
> ...


The 20 Atmos and some of the 50 Atmos do not have the engraving in the side.

The 50 Atmos is not what I would call a "Sub homage". The 50 Atmos comes from Squale's storied history as they used to produce the parts (I believe) for the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bund watch that the German special forces used. (Someone correct me if this is wrong). It's what I've read, though. So the 50 Atmos is actually a vintage BP FF "homage". (It's not really an homage at all though, considering it's more of a Squale original design). The 50 Atmos looks like a nice watch. If I bought one, I'd be absolutely torn between the black and white dials, they're both gorgeous. Too bad my watch budget isn't unlimited.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> The 20 Atmos and some of the 50 Atmos do not have the engraving in the side.
> 
> The 50 Atmos is not what I would call a "Sub homage". The 50 Atmos comes from Squale's storied history as they used to produce the parts (I believe) for the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bund watch that the German special forces used. (Someone correct me if this is wrong). It's what I've read, though. So the 50 Atmos is actually a vintage BP FF "homage". (It's not really an homage at all though, considering it's more of a Squale original design). The 50 Atmos looks like a nice watch. If I bought one, I'd be absolutely torn between the black and white dials, they're both gorgeous. Too bad my watch budget isn't unlimited.


I've heard Squale has a long history in the watch industry making cases for Tag, Beritling and others. Not sure about other parts. From what I hear, they are a small operation who make the watches in small batches, so they don't have a chance to sit for long. They do a remarkable job at regulating every movement before they sell. I think a greatly overlooked company.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

tinknocker said:


> I've heard Squale has a long history in the watch industry making cases for Tag, Beritling and others. Not sure about other parts. From what I hear, they are a small operation who make the watches in small batches, so they don't have a chance to sit for long. They do a remarkable job at regulating every movement before they sell. I think a greatly overlooked company.


Agreed, they are greatly overlooked, but I feel that they do get a lot of respect on the forum. A lot of people own Squale's on the Dive forum.


----------



## alexscott57 (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm loving my Orient on this DaLuca Nato. Most comfortable watch I own. Looks alright too, It made me stop lurking and sign up!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Just took delivery of a Helenarou 6538 (007) homage and it is sweet! My sub homage collection also includes both OWC offerings (5517 and Snowflake), an Armida A2, Raven 44 Deep, Steinhart OVM, Hager Commando, and a couple of Chronotacs. The HR is as good as any of them. No pictures because in a fit of insanity I ordered the branded version...


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

Darwin said:


> Just took delivery of a Helenarou 6538 (007) homage and it is sweet! My sub homage collection also includes both OWC offerings (5517 and Snowflake), an Armida A2, Raven 44 Deep, Steinhart OVM, Hager Commando, and a couple of Chronotacs. The HR is as good as any of them. No pictures because in a fit of insanity I ordered the branded version...


Sanitize it with Photoshop and post a pic.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah, thought of that... might just have to do it!


Louis_A said:


> Sanitize it with Photoshop and post a pic.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Helenarou 6538 homage - just received! Pictures don't do it justice...


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

Darwin said:


> View attachment 1204976
> Helenarou 6538 homage - just received! Pictures don't do it justice...


Very nice indeed, congrats!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Darwin said:


> View attachment 1204976
> Helenarou 6538 homage - just received! Pictures don't do it justice...


I really, really, really want one of these. Fantastic looking watch! Did you go with the ETA or SW movement?


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I went with the Sellita SW220. Base ETA 2836 was quoted at $36 more, elabore grade another $116. If I bought another, I might spring for the elabore grade 2836... The overall quality of the watch is that good. I haven't been able to take it off since I got it. Lume lasts through the night as well.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Shoefish8 (Nov 20, 2012)

Darwin said:


> Crappy pics were driving me crazy - here's an equally crappy pic but at least both watches are to the same scale! Note that overall the Steinhart's case is slimmer than that of the Armida (and the lugs finer). Comparing them, though, the Armida blows the Steinhart's case away in terms of fit and finish. Also, I'm not tracking two timezones... just accidentally set the Steinhart an hour ahead....
> 
> View attachment 1200656


Thanks for the comparison shot of some beautiful watches  This stuff is so useful when trying to decide whether spending a substantial amount of money without even seeing the product is a wise idea.

I'm at a loss however, I can't seem to make up my mind. I love the OVM because it's exactly what I want style-wise, but it's simply not what I want size-wise. If we let the OVM rest my criteria include a size of *40mm*, *crown guard, at least quarter marked insert. *After that my preferences include both Milsub stylings and vintage gilded dial styling.

So now it looks like my choice is to either get an OVM or a Squale (don't like the cyclops or logo or typical mercedez dial) and hope that the benefits outweigh the negatives.


----------



## Shoefish8 (Nov 20, 2012)

Here's some juicy pics for you and some food for thought for me!

1. Custom made, complete beauty. Would rather go with round hour indices but still. Anybody know how these mods get made?
2. :-!
3. The one on the far right. If it's 40mm it's perfect.
4. This one I know for sure is 40mm from the thread it was in. How come I can't find this model on the Raven website? Does anybody know how many were made and how acquirable they are?
5. Good old (for me) ok squale


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^That 3-6-9 milsub mod was done by WUS user "m.and". You might shoot him a PM and talk about ideas.

The 40mm Ravens with crown guards were the original Raven made by Jeff the Watchdude before Stevral (Benarus Watches) took over the company and introduced the 3 new models.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Shoefish8 said:


> Here's some juicy pics for you and some food for thought for me!
> 
> 1. Custom made, complete beauty. Would rather go with round hour indices but still. Anybody know how these mods get made?
> 2. :-!
> ...


That Raven is one of my old watches (and my pic, haha; glad to see it could be of use). I was the 3rd or 4th owner of it, and it was great while I had it, my first grail obtained; but once I got these b-):


















I no longer had a need for it, so I traded the Raven with a guy who owned Fullers' old Debaufre Ocean 1; because I missed my old O1 and I wanted at least one modern-style Sub :










I unintentionally replaced my Raven, style-wise, with the Squale 20 Atmos Heritage, which has a very nice gilt dial and root beer bezel :-! :










And of course, I recommend any and all of these watches!


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^? There's no case engraving on a Squale, dude. That's solely an Invicta feature as far as I know.


I wish. But, folks in this thread are right that they don't commit this on the 20 Atmos, only the 50 Atmos. :-(







I'm a case nut especially; Squale has a history of making some of the best, I'm crushed by this angle:







Anyway, for the people who owned Ravens and OWCs and MKIIs, what makes the MKII the pinnacle? Is the bezel action really *much *better on a MKII than any other diver? There's an OWC with an ETA FS atm on TZ....
EDIT (just so you don't think I'm hard on Squale):


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Davosa Ternos professional


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

alexscott57 said:


> I'm loving my Orient on this DaLuca Nato. Most comfortable watch I own. Looks alright too, It made me stop lurking and sign up!


Welcome aboard! That's a great looking strap on the Mako


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

@NeedAG: Fair enough, Dude. But none of those watches are true Submariner homages either. The Squale 20 Atmos line are engraving free.

And why is somebody not pouncing on that OWC Milsub on TZ? $235 for an ETA powered Milsub is a heckuva deal. C'mon guys! Let's show some Sub-Lovin' Spirit!


----------



## Shaney777 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I joined the community in order to find my ideal watch. I'd appreciate it greatly if everyone read the following criteria and offered a few product names:

- Submariner Homage
- Mother of pearl (preferred)/white face
- Silver/white/mother of pearl bezel
- As close as possible to the original Rolex Submariner
- Under $150
- Respectable movement

Thank you all!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Hi, and welcome to WUS Affordables. For some attractive Mother of Pearl Sub homage options, Google "Invicta Pro Diver Mother of Pearl" and see if anything strikes your fancy.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

NeedAG said:


> I wish. But, folks in this thread are right that they don't commit this on the 20 Atmos, only the 50 Atmos. :-(
> 
> I'm a case nut especially; Squale has a history of making some of the best, I'm crushed by this angle:
> 
> ...


I think what makes MKII the pinnacle is the extreme attention to the smallest details design-wise of the vintage Sub. There are other Sub homages out there that in my honest opinion, _are at least equal quality_, but out of my collection, in terms of utter accuracy to the Sub's design and size; I'd say the MKII Nassau is the best, with the Squale 20 Atmos following very closely. (Since they reference different Subs anyway, it's hard to compare). In my collection I feel that I have most of the best Sub homages available, so I don't really think that any single one of them is necessarily _clearly better_ than the others, especially since I've got 2 GMT homages as well. It's just that the Nassau & Kingston are the ultimate 6538 and vintage Sub homages because I think their details just look very very sweet.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Alpha, by the looks of your collection your answer qualifies and I agree with you. I would be proud to own any of the watches you listed below in this quote.



AlphaWolf777 said:


> I think what makes MKII the pinnacle is the extreme attention to the smallest details design-wise of the vintage Sub. There are other Sub homages out there that in my honest opinion, _are at least equal quality_, but out of my collection, in terms of utter accuracy to the Sub's design and size; I'd say the MKII Nassau is the best, with the Squale 20 Atmos following very closely. (Since they reference different Subs anyway, it's hard to compare). In my collection I feel that I have most of the best Sub homages available, so I don't really think that any single one of them is necessarily _clearly better_ than the others, especially since I've got 2 GMT homages as well. It's just that the Nassau & Kingston are the ultimate 6538 and vintage Sub homages because I think their details just look very very sweet.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Papichulo said:


> Alpha, by the looks of your collection your answer qualifies and I agree with you. I would be proud to own any of the watches you listed below in this quote.


Heh, thanks! It took me a year to obtain all of them and if I think about it, it's still kinda hard to believe I have this collection. Before joining the forums I didn't know that watches like these even existed, and when I learned about them, I would've been happy to just own one, and then as I learned more, it got carried away _fortunately_!


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Heh, thanks! It took me a year to obtain all of them and if I think about it, it's still kinda hard to believe I have this collection. Before joining the forums I didn't know that watches like these even existed, and when I learned about them, I would've been happy to just own one, and then as I learned more, it got carried away _fortunately_!


Yeah, I have not been so quick to buy, but I do have my eye on some Wilsons, CW Trident and Squale 50. I might have to have all three when the funds become available.


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

AlphaWolf and Fullers especially, thank you for your input! You guys are really knowledgeable re: the referenced watches and have lots of experience with what's out there.

On case quality and assembly, bezel action, etc, how do the WWWs/Wilsons compare to the MKIIs?

Someone in here should buy the MKII MilSub in the Sales Forum posty-hasty! :-!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^AlphaWolf will have to tell you his thoughts, on that specific comparison. I can tell you I have never handled another Sub homage (and I've handled a few of them https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/greatest-best-watch-world-tribute-any-guesses-631127.html) that comes close to my MkII Kingston in quality and attention to detail. Not even close.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

NeedAG said:


> AlphaWolf and Fullers especially, thank you for your input! You guys are really knowledgeable re: the referenced watches and have lots of experience with what's out there.
> 
> On case quality and assembly, bezel action, etc, how do the WWWs/Wilsons compare to the MKIIs?
> 
> Someone in here should buy the MKII MilSub in the Sales Forum posty-hasty! :-!


This is also something I can make a comparison on.

In terms of overall fit/finish, quality and design; I'd say that the Wilson Vintage 39mm and the MKII Nassau are pretty close. Both watches get all the right features and looks of the 6538 correctly, but they execute them in slightly different ways. The cases are both very accurate to the 6538; the dials are both accurate, as are the crystals, bezels, crowns, drilled lug holes, etc. The Wilson has a big 8mm brevet style crown, and only the first 25 Nassau's had this. A small difference, considering not all 6538's actually had big 8mm crowns like Bond's. The Wilson also has the Bond style bezel insert, which does not have 15 min hash marks. Neither of them have gilt dials either, but not all 6538s had gilt dials. Bond's did, but then again, that's what the Kingston is for I guess. In my personal opinion, you don't need to have the gilt dial if you're going for the Bond look. The Wilson has an ETA 2824-2 and the Nassau has a 2836-2. Not a huge difference here, but Bill does multi-position regulate his movements. Wilson also regulates their's; my Wilson and Nassau average similar accuracy, so it's not a big deal, and the comparison is equal here.

I would say that the Wilson is the closest you can get to Nassau level of quality and attention to detail while saving some money. Considering it costs half the price of a 2nd-market Nassau, I think the Wilson is good enough to stand side-by-side with it.

Comparison (Did I ever mention that I LOVE watch pics?) ;-) b-) :-! 






















































































As you can see, they do look very similar. And quality-wise I think the Wilson compares to the Nassau. Once again the deciding factor that puts MKII to the top is the smallest of the small details, like the way the crystal is beveled and domed, the case lines (although they are very similar). But other than that, they are very close in terms of looks. The Wilson, short of having a gilt dial, is more of the James Bond specific homage due to the no-15-min hash marks bezel and big 8mm brevet style crown; and the Nassau is more like the British Royal Navy issue 6538 red triangle bezel and regular 7mm crown (also the kind of 6538 that Chuck Yeager wore). Although both the Bond 6538 and regular red triangle versions were issued to the British and Canadian Royal Navy. I believe many of them also were issued to the US Navy dive teams and special forces.

The inspiration:

Sean Connery/James Bond

Dr. No (1962):










From Russia With Love (1963):










My Wilson on a crocodile leather strap like Connery's. He wore it on this style of strap in both Dr No and From Russia With Love:


























Goldfinger (1964) (the most famous scene for his watch) This is THE scene that got me interested in watches, WUS, and the Submariner in general:










Thunderball (1965):










My Nassau on a Phoenix, British-made Bond strap like Connery's:


























Chuck Yeager wearing his Rolex Sub Ref. 6538 with red triangle bezel insert like the Nassau:










Red triangle, white seconds hand; the Nassau's distant ancestor:










As you can see, without spending $2,000-$3,000 on a Kingston for its gilt dial, (I cannot afford a Kingston at this time), $5,000-$10,000 on a modern Sub (which will not get you the 6538 look or feel anyway), or the insane $30,000-$60,000 on a vintage 6538; the Nassau at $900-$1,200 (what I paid for mine, $1,200), and Wilson at $600 are the closest that you are possibly going to get design and quality-wise to the Sub Ref. 6538 without breaking the bank; and I am proud to own both and they never fail to bring a smile to my face. Just looking at the pics makes me happy.

Wilson Watch Works is going to be releasing another 20 of the Vintage 39mm diver, so if any of you guys want one, now is the time to act. With only 50 of the original, and 70 being the total production number, they are way WAY rarer than the Nassau; which Bill still makes, although I do not know the number of Nassau's that are out there at this time. The Nassau can be ordered new, and they show up on the sales forums way way more often than Wilson's do.

Kemmner, which uses the same cases and parts as Wilson, also makes the same watch they do, though I do not know the rarity of it.










The new one's (20 more) are gonna look like this; the only change(s) (I believe) is that the dial is no longer gonna be sterile, and I've heard that they are going to come with a vintage rivet oyster style bracelet like the Nassau:










Hope this helps you guys looking for 6538 style and quality! b-)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Brilliant post, AlphaWolf! Thanks for taking time to put it together. I'm glad to know the next 20 Wilsons will have branded dials. I have always had a personal preference against sterile dials.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Brilliant post, AlphaWolf! Thanks for taking time to put it together. I'm glad to know the next 20 Wilsons will have branded dials. I have always had a personal preference against sterile dials.


You're welcome, you're welcome everybody. It is literally my pleasure to discuss this subject. It IS the very definition of my passion for watches.

About sterile, for me it can go either way. One thing I like about sterile is that it leaves something to the imagination. One thing I don't like about it is that it can be deceiving. However, the Wilson at least has the depth rating on the dial, which I think it gets away with being sterile because it makes it feel like a serious-business military watch.

I only have one fully sterile dial watch in my collection, and that's my Snowflake. But that's an exception since it's a mod of a Kadloo Scubamarine.

Although overall, I prefer the dial to at least have the depth rating, and/or the company name and logo. I think Bill has mastered the perfect balance between sterile and branded by only having: "MKII Auto-Winding; 200m~660ft" That's just perfect right there. But then again, what HASN'T he mastered or perfected?! :-d


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> <snip>[N]ot all 6538s had gilt dials. Bond's did, but then again, that's what the Kingston is for I guess. In my personal opinion, you don't need to have the gilt dial if you're going for the Bond look.<snip>


Or, well... :thumbup:


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Or, well... :thumbup:


I love the Kingston too; I just can barely NOT afford it at this time. Maybe at a later date if I can save and stop buying watches, hah!


----------



## Shaney777 (Sep 1, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Hi, and welcome to WUS Affordables. For some attractive Mother of Pearl Sub homage options, Google "Invicta Pro Diver Mother of Pearl" and see if anything strikes your fancy.


I tried this and couldn't find anything; most options were of a black mother of pearl. Do you think I am completely out of luck?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Here's one. http://www.amazon.com/Invicta-0006-Diver-Mother-Of-Pearl-Leather/dp/B00CTFNXYY


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Just dropped Chris an email requesting a spot on the reservation list for the W3 6538 homage. Not too hopeful though as there are no serial numbers available for the run, leading me to conclude that the list is full. Also, I read Alpha's post as indicating that the new run of Kemner 6538 homages would have a (differently) signed dial and rivet-oyster style bracelet, not the W3? Would love to proven wrong on this point, though, as even with the depth rating on the dial I am not a huge sterile dial fan... PS (Added in edit): Chris wrote RIGHT back - portentous of good CS!) to say that he's not yet taking reservations on this run, but will do so shortly when all the parts are in, so for anyone interested, Alpha is right - now is the time to act.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

PS (and off-topic): Fuller, are you an air hockey fan?


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Darwin said:


> Just dropped Chris an email requesting a spot on the reservation list for the W3 6538 homage. Not too hopeful though as there are no serial numbers available for the run, leading me to conclude that the list is full. Also, I read Alpha's post as indicating that the new run of Kemner 6538 homages would have a (differently) signed dial and rivet-oyster style bracelet, not the W3? Would love to proven wrong on this point, though, as even with the depth rating on the dial I am not a huge sterile dial fan... PS (Added in edit): Chris wrote RIGHT back - portentous of good CS!) to say that he's not yet taking reservations on this run, but will do so shortly when all the parts are in, so for anyone interested, Alpha is right - now is the time to act.


The picture I posted is of the new W3 Vintage 39mm. They're calling it "Kiger" for some reason, and now the dial is no longer sterile at all. It's also supposedly coming with a rivet bracelet because the first 50 did not.


----------



## Shaney777 (Sep 1, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Here's one. Invicta Men's 0006 Pro Diver White Mother-Of-Pearl Dial Black Leather Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


Oh, this is gorgeous! Thank you for finding it. 

Do you know where I could get a normal Rolex Sub band to fit it?


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

Great to know Wilsons are up with the best; great value from a US shop. :-!

Just 1 more: What was the deciding factor in arriving at your preferred Sub sizes?

Fullers' [super-helpful] linked thread notes a top-heavy watch...was it weight, sloshiness, look of the watch, historical accuracy, look/feel on your wrist, something else? :think:

Have you guys arrived at a size range that you *won't* go outside of, even for a _really _fetching Sub? :-d


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Ah - thank you for clarifying that, alpha |> I'm not sure I like the branding on it that much, but I've added myself to the reserve list so I guess I'll be finding out!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Shaney777 said:


> Oh, this is gorgeous! Thank you for finding it.
> 
> Do you know where I could get a normal Rolex Sub band to fit it?


Search 22mm Oyster Bracelet on ebay. Here is one result that might work.

Here is another.

Good hunting!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Darwin said:


> PS (and off-topic): Fuller, are you an air hockey fan?


Not particularly, though I enjoy playing when I get the chance. The table just provided a fun backdrop for watch pics that day.


----------



## sjopling (Aug 26, 2013)

I have been drooling over this thread for a bit now and finally pulled the trigger on a Seiko SKX033 off EBay. The only problem is I want an 031 :-d. I plan on buying a black bezel, plain SS chapter ring, black dial, mercedes hands and a super oyster bracelet. I will post pics once the watch arrives. A couple questions, though. I plan on getting the parts from yobokies and remember seeing his contact email/IM in this thread but can no longer find it. Does anyone have his contact info. as I have a few questions for him. Also, for the work I need done (bezel, chapter ring, hands and dial replacement) will any jeweler be able to do this or should I seek out a Seiko "certified" watch shop? Finally, is there any other suppliers similar to yobokies ya'll recommend in case he is out of a part I need? Thanks for the help ahead of time.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

NeedAG said:


> <snip>Just 1 more: What was the deciding factor in arriving at your preferred Sub sizes?
> 
> Fullers' [super-helpful] linked thread notes a top-heavy watch...was it weight, sloshiness, look of the watch, historical accuracy, look/feel on your wrist, something else? :think:
> 
> Have you guys arrived at a size range that you *won't* go outside of, even for a _really _fetching Sub? :-d


Not sure which one from my thread you're talking about as "top heavy," but if it is the Kemmner Otopus that watch is ~45mm in diameter, ~17mm thick, and weighs as much as a shot put (not literally, of course). It is actually similar in size to the Rolex Deep Sea Sea Dweller, which was also super heavy and looks clownishly large on my 6.5" wrist when I tried one on at an AD.

On the size issue, for my part at least, I have concluded that 39mm-40mm is my sweet spot for a Submariner or Sub homage. At 39mm the MkII Kingston and my former Tudor Submariner are both right in there. The 40mm Squale 20 Atmos and Invicta 8926obv2 are within my wrist tolerances as well.

How I learned this? As detailed in my Tribute thread my gateway to WUS was the Orient 2ER which was a neck-in-neck competitor to the Invicta 8926c feature-wise. I owned both of those watches and then decided to treat myself to a "Nice Swiss Made Sub Homage." Enter my Debaufre Ocean 1, which now happens to be owned by AlphaWolf (yes, my actual watch). I decided to go with the 42mm Debaufre instead of the 39mm, which was also available at the time. The 42mm was my regular wearer for about a year and a half, and never quite fit me just right. The bracelet was either just too tight or just too loose. The long lug-to-lug length made the Debaufre wear large too.

Even though there are several attractive options in that size (e.g., Steinhart Oceans, Christopher Ward Trident C60, Armida A2, Raven Vintage 42) I have not owned a 42mm Sub homage since. Of course, YMMV. b-)|>


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> At 39mm the MkII Kingston and my former Tudor Submariner are both right in there. The 40mm Squale 20 Atmos and Invicta 8926obv2 are within my wrist tolerances as well. b-)|>


Do I read this correctly? Former Tudor Submariner? Is it no longer in the stable?


----------



## Shaney777 (Sep 1, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> Search 22mm Oyster Bracelet on ebay. Here is one result that might work.
> 
> Here is another.
> 
> Good hunting!


Thank you! I did find an oddity that I would like to ask you about; among three websites that sell the 0006 model, the band millimeter size varies from 20-22 mm. What size would you go with? Why are there different band sizes on the same model?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jelliottz said:


> Do I read this correctly? Former Tudor Submariner? Is it no longer in the stable?


It has been released into the wild. "Just wasn't getting the wrist time" sounds so trite. Actually, I decided to put the $$ to better use for my family.

Watch this space to see what I am replacing it with!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> It has been released into the wild. "Just wasn't getting the wrist time" sounds so trite. Actually, I decided to put the $$ to better use for my family.
> 
> Watch this space to see what I am replacing it with!


It will make someone else a very happy man.

I am excited to see what will replace it. You've owned about every sub-homage possible. I'm curious to see what sparked your interest... Especially to convince you to move from a Tudor.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

NeedAG said:


> Great to know Wilsons are up with the best; great value from a US shop. :-!
> 
> Just 1 more: What was the deciding factor in arriving at your preferred Sub sizes?
> 
> ...


I prefer Subs to be 39-40mm simply because that is their actual size. Simple as that, I go for near 100% total accuracy in design. I'm very serious about homages because for me, they are the ones. Period. They mean much more than just homages to me. b-)

The reason I also own 42mm Ocean 1's? Because the details and quality on them are amazing, and some of their models (the OVM, Pepsi and Vintage GMT that I've got) are second only to MKII quality and design-wise. And on my wrist I feel that the Ocean 1's wear fine and look great. I guess I am blessed with a good wrist size as well. :-d

42mm is my limit for both comfort and design-preference reasons. 39/40mm is my favorite and my preferred size. 



Darwin said:


> Ah - thank you for clarifying that, alpha |> I'm not sure I like the branding on it that much, but I've added myself to the reserve list so I guess I'll be finding out!


You're welcome dude. I like both versions, sterile and branded. To me it doesn't matter as long as it's got the depth rating printed on the dial. Once you get it on your wrist you'll fall in love! Trust me. b-)


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

NeedAG said:


> Have you guys arrived at a size range that you *won't* go outside of, even for a _really _fetching Sub? :-d


Here are some wrist shots of a range of watches from 35mm (Rolex Everest) through 44mm (Raven 44 Deep) on my 7.25" wrist. 40mm really is the sweet spot for a Sub homage. As alpha notes, it's the size of the real McCoy! I'm finding that even the 42mm watches look a tad large; the 40mm fit/suit me perfectly. Still love the Raven, though....

35mm Rolex:







39mm Helenarou:







40mm Marathon:







40mm OWC:







42mm Steinhart OVM:







42mm Armida A2:







44mm Raven 44 Deep:


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Darwin: Do you find that the Steinhart and the Armida wear differently due to lug-to-lug length and case curvature?


----------



## captainh0wdy (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm waiting on the news of the new watch from Marcello C, something is due soon the replace the Nettuno 3


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Shaney777 said:


> Thank you! I did find an oddity that I would like to ask you about; among three websites that sell the 0006 model, the band millimeter size varies from 20-22 mm. What size would you go with? Why are there different band sizes on the same model?


The one I linked on Amazon appears to be 22mm. I would go ahead and buy the watch you like and then measure the strap width when it arrives to be sure. 20mm and 20mm are both standard strap sizes and you should have no trouble finding a bracelet to fit it.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Darwin: Do you find that the Steinhart and the Armida wear differently due to lug-to-lug length and case curvature?


Hi Fuller, yes, they do wear differently. They both wear pretty big, though... I'm not wearing either at the moment (Raven 44 Deep on the wrist today) and am at work, so will have to comment more fully when I get home tonight. I personally think that the Armida blows the Steinhart away in terms of case design, fit and finish. They are closer WRT the quality of the dial, though I'd still give the edge to the Armida. Based on dim recollection here, I'd say that the Armida wears bigger than the Steinhart.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Hehe, looking at my own photos in this thread, I might have to put the Steinhart back on the bracelet - looks pretty good! I always wind up on a NATO or rubber strap, though, because the SEL and how it articulates with the last link in the bracelet always bother me...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

sjopling said:


> I have been drooling over this thread for a bit now and finally pulled the trigger on a Seiko SKX033 off EBay. The only problem is I want an 031 :-d. I plan on buying a black bezel, plain SS chapter ring, black dial, mercedes hands and a super oyster bracelet. I will post pics once the watch arrives. A couple questions, though. I plan on getting the parts from yobokies and remember seeing his contact email/IM in this thread but can no longer find it. Does anyone have his contact info. as I have a few questions for him. Also, for the work I need done (bezel, chapter ring, hands and dial replacement) will any jeweler be able to do this or should I seek out a Seiko "certified" watch shop? Finally, is there any other suppliers similar to yobokies ya'll recommend in case he is out of a part I need? Thanks for the help ahead of time.


Hi, sjopling and welcome to WUS Affordables! Great questions and great mod plan for your incoming Seiko SKX033. First off, you might check the Seiko/Citizen subforum for more modding advice. But since you asked here... Yobokies' email is: [email protected]. I'm sure he can answer all your questions about his products and services. Also, if you haven't already, check out Jake B.'s Dagaz Watch Ltd.. Another excellent source of Seiko mod parts.

In either case, your best bet may be to ship your new watch to Jake or Yobokies and have them do the work for you with their parts. Good luck, and be sure to come back here and show us the results!


----------



## sjopling (Aug 26, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> Hi, sjopling and welcome to WUS Affordables! Great questions and great mod plan for your incoming Seiko SKX033. First off, you might check the Seiko/Citizen subforum for more modding advice. But since you asked here... Yobokies' email is: [email protected]. I'm sure he can answer all your questions about his products and services. Also, if you haven't already, check out Jake B.'s Dagaz Watch Ltd.. Another excellent source of Seiko mod parts.
> 
> In either case, your best bet may be to ship your new watch to Jake or Yobokies and have them do the work for you with their parts. Good luck, and be sure to come back here and show us the results!


Fullers, thanks for the help! Just checked out Dagaz and looks like they have some great stuff. I will definitely look into not only sourcing parts but having one of the two do the work as well. I would rather give someone on this forum, who comes recommended, the work than chance it with an unknown business. I'll check out the Seiko forum and maybe I will be able to do some of the work myself. :think:


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

New NATO on the Steinhart!


----------



## Mudman001 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey guy's im not sure if this counts as a Sub Homage watch but I received this today for an extremely affordable price. It's an Invicta Pro Diver 8926 coin edge bezel. It has a Seiko NH35A auto ,hand winding and hacking movement. A pretty nice movement at this price range. And the band is also surprisingly well made as well. The links are solid stainless and not folded like many watches in the price range. All and all im very happy with it. The Seiko movement is a huge plus for this one. I paid 76.00 US shipped to my door over night. Not bad for a fairly decent homage. 
Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 Active


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Mudman001 said:


> Hey guy's im not sure if this counts as a Sub Homage watch but I received this today for an extremely affordable price. It's an Invicta Pro Diver 8926 coin edge bezel. It has a Seiko NH35A auto ,hand winding and hacking movement. A pretty nice movement at this price range. And the band is also surprisingly well made as well. The links are solid stainless and not folded like many watches in the price range. All and all im very happy with it. The Seiko movement is a huge plus for this one. I paid 76.00 US shipped to my door over night. Not bad for a fairly decent homage.
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 Active


This is the best cyclops magnification I have seen on an 8926. Nice one. Looks wonderful, and you'll find a lot of people who like this watch. Enjoy it. Its a great Sub homage.

Mine says hello.


----------



## Mudman001 (Jul 3, 2008)

jelliottz said:


> This is the best cyclops magnification I have seen on an 8926. Nice one. Looks wonderful, and you'll find a lot of people who like this watch. Enjoy it. Its a great Sub homage.
> 
> Mine says hello.


Thanks so much. I read several negative reviews of this watch before I ordered it. I had read also where Invicta started using the Seiko NH35A movement in it. Having yrs and yrs of experience with Seiko movements I thought this one was definitely worth checking out. And yeah the cyclops over the date is simply awesome. I have older eyes so I usually have a really hard time seeing the date on just about my entire collection without my reading glasses. This is the first one ive had where I can see the time AND date without my readers. I had also read many reviews of the bracelet saying they were folded end links. Not on mine. Mine are most definitely solid links. I have a Bond Nato on it's way to switch with every now and then. For 76.00 US im really happy with my purchase.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 Active


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Invicta 8926obv2 vs. Invicta 9937*

OK, folks. Here is a comparison review I have been wanting to do for some time. Two Submariner Homages, both from the same company. Love 'em or hate 'em, I'm talking about Invicta. In one corner, we have the Affordable Classic, the 8926obv2. In the other corner, the 9937. Both of these popular models have been updated in recent years. This review is of the most current models (as of A.D. 2013). Both watches were purchased from Amazon.

In all the photos below, the 9937 is on the left, and the 8926 is on the right. My camera situation has recently changed for the worse, so I apologize for the poor quality. I was going for facts, not glamour in these shots, and I think the facts can be plainly seen.

Let's look at the details:

*1. Dial: *The dials are frankly identical. Inky, glossy black finish with the classic Sub layout. The only discernible difference to my eye is that the 9937 says "Swiss Movement" at the bottom and the 8926 says "Japan Movt." Otherwise the Invicta name and logo, the indices, the 4 lines of text "Automatic | Professional | 600m-200ft | Water Resistant" are identical. *Winner:* *Tie.

*









*2. Date Window/Cyclops: *The date is black on white. The 8926 date font is larger than the 9937 *and* the 8926 cyclops has an obvioulsy stronger magnification than the 9937. *Winner:* *8926.
*


















*3. Hands: *The handsets on these watches are very similar. The seconds hands appear to be identical with the lume dots closer to the end of the hand than on an actual Sub. The hour hands are in the classic Submariner Mercedes style and likewise appear to be identical. The minute hand on the 9937 has a shorter lume surface and a longer metal point. The 8926 minute hand has a larger lume surface and a shorter metal point. The minute hands on both watches are of an appropriate length reaching just to the edge of the minute track. (_Are you listening, Squale?_) *Winner: Tie.*

*4. Lume: *After several seconds under an LED flashlight, the hands and bezel pips glow with tolerable C3 brightness while the hour indices glow more dimly with approximately C1 brightness. Neither one is impressive enough for me to test through the night. Seiko/Omega lume this is not. *Winner: Tie.*

*5. Bezel:* Both models have a 120-click unidirectional elapsed time bezel with aluminum inserts bearing the standard numbers "10, 20, 30, 40, 50," and minute markers for the first 15 minutes. Both models line up nicely with the 12 o'clock marker. The 9937 has a proud lume pip at 12, while the 8926 is less of a tactile bump. The bezel action on the 9937 is "mushy". The clicks are not crisp and articulate. The bezel action on the 8926 is actually amazing. (I am not making this up.) It is at least as good as the Tudor Submariner I just sold and honestly reminds me of the Rolex 14060M I owned a couple years ago. It is that good. Definite, firm metallic clicks with zero play. It feels like the operation of a precision tool. *Winner: 8926.
*









*6. Crown: *The signed, screw-down, 7mm crowns appear to be identical on both models. 9937 takes about 3 turns to screw down. 8926 takes just over 2 turns. *Winner: 9937.








*

*7. Crystal: *Both models sport Invicta's proprietary "Flame Fusion" crystal. *Winner: Tie.*

*8. Case: *Both models have a classic 40mm Submariner-style stainless steel case with signed screw-down display case back. Both cases are branded "Invicta" on the 9 o'clock side. It is the new shallow engraving that I know from experience can be filed off and brushed without too much trouble.

8926 case back reads: "INVICTA | Water Resistant 200m | 8926OB | All Stainless Steel"

9937 case back reads: "INVICTA | Pro Diver 200 Meters | Flame Fusion Crystal | Model No 9937 | Stainless Steel 316L | Swiss Movement"

Display back crystals are slightly different diameters: 8926 is 25mm and 9937 is 23mm. The 9937 "feels" an eyelash thinner overall than the 8926. I believe the 9937 case back is slightly thinner. I'm talking about 1mm difference if that. (8926 is ~13mm thick and 9937 is ~12mm thick, but I don't have a micrometer.) *Winner: Tie.
*







*









*


















*9. Movement: *Both movements are hacking/handwinding automatic movements.

9937 has a gold-tone 26-jewel Selitta SW-200 movement (28,800 BPM). The gun-metal grey rotor reads: "INVICTA [cutout] | 26 Jewels Swiss Made." The winding operation feels typical for a Swiss ETA or Selitta movement in my experience.

8926 uses the stainless NH35A movement by Seiko (21,600 BPM). The Geneva-striped rotor reads: "NH35A | Twenty-Four Jewels | S11 | USA Product Design | Invicta Watch Corp | Since 1837." The winding operation is not as smooth as its Swiss counterpart. *Winner: 9937.

*









*10. Bracelet: *The signed locking outer clasps are identical. The 9937 bracelet has solid end links, 4mm solid links, a locking scissor deployant clasp, and tapers from 20mm to 18mm. The 8926 bracelet has hollow end links, 3mm solid links, a locking stamped deployant clasp, and tapers from 20mm to 18mm.

(I'll be honest. After this review, I am returning the 9937. I had wondered if I could fit the obviously superior 9937 bracelet to the 8926. Someone at Invicta may have suspected an innovative WIS would try this, so they positioned the lug holes on the 8926 a little closer to the end of the lugs than on the 9937. What does this mean? That the 9937 end links don't sit snug against the 8926 case, and rotate upwards in a downright silly manner. Aarrgghh.) *Winner: 9937.

*













































(*Full disclosure: The bracelet on the 8926 in these photos is not the one it came on, but an older 8926 bracelet I had already brushed and swapped out.)

*11. Price: *I paid $80.99 for the 8926 and I paid $289.26 for the 9937. *Winner: 8926.*

*Conclusion:* Back in the day, the 8926 ran on a Miyota 8215 and the 9937 housed an ETA 2824. Add in the sapphire crystal and screwed-in end links, and the 9937 could justify the premium price tag.

As you can see, above, in my estimation the current iterations of these watches are an even tie for 5 out of 11 points. Of the remaining 6 points, the 8926 wins 3 points and the 9937 wins 3. Here's what it really comes down to: Are you willing to pay $200 more for a Swiss movement and a beefier bracelet with solid end links? For my money the choice is clear. *Overall Winner: 8926.*

Thanks for reading! b-)|>


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jelliottz said:


> I am excited to see what will replace it. You've owned about every sub-homage possible. I'm curious to see what sparked your interest... Especially to convince you to move from a Tudor.


And yes, jelliottz what's replacing my Tudor Submariner Ref. 79190 is an Invicta 8926obv2. An affordable classic.


----------



## Mudman001 (Jul 3, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> *Invicta 8926obv2 vs. Invicta 9937*
> 
> OK, folks. Here is a comparison review I have been wanting to do for some time. Two Submariner Homages, both from the same company. Love 'em or hate 'em, I'm talking about Invicta. In one corner, we have the Affordable Classic, the 8926obv2. In the other corner, the 9937. Both of these popular models have been updated in recent years. This review is of the most current models (as of A.D. 2013). Both watches were purchased from Amazon.
> 
> ...


Very very nice review. Nicely done. I was wondering the differences between the two. I wasn't sure if it was really worth springing another 200.00 for the swiss movement. I mean really for the price tag of 76.00 from Amazon which is what I paid im truly happy with my purchase. I do have a question on brushing the bracelet. I definitely would like it better if the center links weren't polished. Any help on maybe a tutorial thread on how to do this would be hugely appreciated. Thanks again for such an awesome review.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 Active


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> And yes, jelliottz what's replacing my Tudor Submariner Ref. 79190 is an Invicta 8926obv2. An affordable classic.


Great review! The 9937 in no way deserves a $200 bump over the 8926. Better movement and better bracelet? The Seiko movement is solid, and I bet you can find a decent oyster bracelet for <$200.

Glad to see you're back into Invicta ownership. ;-) How many 8926s is this now? 3? 4?

Wear it in good health!


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

Very nice review, Fullers1845, thank you. I believe it should have its own post.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jelliottz said:


> Great review! The 9937 in no way deserves a $200 bump over the 8926. Better movement and better bracelet? The Seiko movement is solid, and I bet you can find a decent oyster bracelet for <$200.
> 
> Glad to see you're back into Invicta ownership. ;-) How many 8926s is this now? 3? 4?
> 
> Wear it in good health!


Thanks, J. Pretty sure this is number 4. I had 2 with Miyota, and 2 with Seiko movements. Of those 2 the first was a NH25A (non hacking), and the current one is the NH35A.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Louis_A said:


> Very nice review, Fullers1845, thank you. I believe it should have its own post.


Thanks, my French Canadian friend. Already done in the Reviews section: https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/sub...nvicta-8926obv2-vs-invicta-9937-a-912474.html


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Mudman001 said:


> Very very nice review. Nicely done. I was wondering the differences between the two. I wasn't sure if it was really worth springing another 200.00 for the swiss movement. I mean really for the price tag of 76.00 from Amazon which is what I paid im truly happy with my purchase. I do have a question on brushing the bracelet. I definitely would like it better if the center links weren't polished. Any help on maybe a tutorial thread on how to do this would be hugely appreciated. Thanks again for such an awesome review.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 Active


Go to the grocery store and buy a green Scotchbrite pad. Cut one in half so it's managable. Remove your oyster bracelet from the watch. Put it on a flat, non-scratchable surface. And brush the center links with the green pad. Some recommend stroking in one direction only. Point is to make the brush marks as fine and even as possible. You can also do the sides of the links, the clasp, and the end links the same way. Good luck!


----------



## Mudman001 (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice. I read so many negative reviews of the Miyota movement version though. Im really glad mine came with the NH35A. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 Active


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Mudman001 said:


> Nice. I read so many negative reviews of the Miyota movement version though. Im really glad mine came with the NH35A.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 Active


I have the Miyota version and am quite happy with it. I wish it had the hacking version, but that's it. Jay at Motor City Watch Works makes hands for the movement, and that was all I really needed. If I had my choice I would have the Seiko movement, but its nothing for me to worry about.


----------



## Mudman001 (Jul 3, 2008)

Right. I apologize if it seems like I was down grading the Miyota movement. I just have had so many years with Seikos so naturally im gonna be excited it had a Seiko movement. I had read so many negative reviews of the Miyota movement that I guess I was afraid of having those problems myself. I simply have more trust in the Seiko movement. Thats what I was trying to say. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 Active


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I didn't mean it that way. I wish mine had a Seiko movement. They're basically the same watch. No worries.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

@jelliottz: What hands did you have put on your 8926?


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

i get to buy these "homages" since i own the 116610 and 116660


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> @jelliottz: What hands did you have put on your 8926?


I bought a set of snowflake hands from Jay at MCWW. He has hands that fit the Miyota 8215. Jay is a great seller, makes a quality product, and has excellent customer service. I would definitely do business with him again.

I performed the swap while sitting at the ....... table. The hands were a perfect fit.

*edit* ....... = dining room table, but spelled with a "k." Not sure why it censored the type of table?!?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Memphis1 said:


> i get to buy these "homages" since i own the 116610 and 116660


Your Davosa is beautiful. Is the bezel insert ceramic? The color is great between it and the dial. Is the dial a matte black?


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

jelliottz said:


> Your Davosa is beautiful. Is the bezel insert ceramic? The color is great between it and the dial. Is the dial a matte black?


Thank you, yes it's ceramic and the dial color matches the bezel its just the lighting in my office that makes it look darker


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jelliottz said:


> I bought a set of snowflake hands from Jay at MCWW. He has hands that fit the Miyota 8215. Jay is a great seller, makes a quality product, and has excellent customer service. I would definitely do business with him again.
> 
> I performed the swap while sitting at the ....... table. The hands were a perfect fit.


Looks awesome! What SEL bracelet are you using in your first pic?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Looks awesome! What SEL bracelet are you using in your first pic?


Thanks! Its a RXW oyster bracelet. End links are hollow though. They're just made to look solid. Not a bad bracelet overall. Its slightly clanky, but the fit is good and could easily be fixed with a Teflon bath. I picked it up for $4 + $6.99 shipping on EBay. I will probably buy more. Its well worth the $11.


----------



## protogyl (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi guys. This is my Invicta 9937C. I hate the winged the second hand so much. I decided to swap it to a tudor submariner sized second hand. My watch is with the Selitta SW200 movement and it was a perfect size for hand swapping with ETA 2824-2. Now I wear my 9937C with more pride. Sorry for pic quality, it is from an IP4


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

protogyl said:


> Hi guys. This is my Invicta 9937C. I hate the winged the second hand so much. I decided to swap it to a tudor submariner sized second hand. My watch is with the Selitta SW200 movement and it was a perfect size for hand swapping with ETA 2824-2. Now I wear my 9937C with more pride. Sorry for pic quality, it is from an IP4
> 
> View attachment 1215048


Great call on going wingless. I've personally had two 8926's with wings on the second hand. I clipped one set off with nail clippers and swamped the other set of hands for snowflake hands. I don't mind the wings on the dial, but its overkill doubling up on the seconds hand.

Fantastic 9937!


----------



## Canada Jones (Nov 3, 2011)

jelliottz said:


> Great call on going wingless. I've personally had two 8926's with wings on the second hand. I clipped one set off with nail clippers and swamped the other set of hands for snowflake hands. I don't mind the wings on the dial, but its overkill doubling up on the seconds hand.
> 
> Fantastic 9937!


Nice job on getting rid of the wings.... I agree with that the wings on the second hand are horrible. I do like the idea of clipping them off! 
best


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

Mudman001 said:


> Nice. I read so many negative reviews of the Miyota movement version though. Im really glad mine came with the NH35A.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 Active


I have two watches with the new Miyota 9010 movement in them (Citizen Signature Grand Classics) and they are the most accurate automatics I have ever seen. One of them has recently ran +1 seconds fast in 2-1/2 weeks on a winder. That's not +1 second fast a day, but +1 second fast in 2-1/1 weeks! The new 9010 hacks, hand winds 40 hour power reserve and is nicely decorated.


----------



## Mudman001 (Jul 3, 2008)

CombatMarine said:


> I have two watches with the new Miyota 9010 movement in them (Citizen Signature Grand Classics) and they are the most accurate automatics I have ever seen. One of them has recently ran +1 seconds fast in 2-1/2 weeks on a winder. That's not +1 second fast a day, but +1 second fast in 2-1/1 weeks! The new 9010 hacks, hand winds 40 hour power reserve and is nicely decorated.


That's awesome to hear. They never used that movement in the 8926 though. They used an older movement that had a loud winding mechanism. I have also read several Instances where the hands would fall off In the case of the older 8926 movements. I was simply stating my preference of the Seiko movement over the Miyota from all the years experience ive had with Seiko movements.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 Active


----------



## alexscott57 (Aug 28, 2013)

Here's my most recent acquisition :



an affordable take on this:


----------



## Mudman001 (Jul 3, 2008)

Awesome. The only thing about the Orient watches is the extra button on the side specifically for the day of the week. That seems so silly to have a button just simply for the day of the week. Has anyone figured out why it's like this?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 Active


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

No, and it bothered me so much that I sold mine. Others LOVE this feature and I've even seen some members complain about having the day-date-time change all on the crown... To each his or her own, I suppose, but I think that this view is NUTS ;-)


Mudman001 said:


> Awesome. The only thing about the Orient watches is the extra button on the side specifically for the day of the week. That seems so silly to have a button just simply for the day of the week. Has anyone figured out why it's like this?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 Active


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

@alexscott57: The Orient Ray DLC is a brilliant affordable take on the Project X Submariner. I tried the same with the DLC Squale 20 Atmos (now sold).


----------



## alexscott57 (Aug 28, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> @alexscott57: The Orient Ray DLC is a brilliant affordable take on the Project X Submariner. I tried the same with the DLC Squale 20 Atmos (now sold).


I actually decided to go for that look when I saw your watch earlier in this thread. And my next watch on the list is either a 20 Atmos or a Steinhart.


----------



## Mudman001 (Jul 3, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> @alexscott57: The Orient Ray DLC is a brilliant affordable take on the Project X Submariner. I tried the same with the DLC Squale 20 Atmos (now sold).


Now this one is one I would definitely love to have. Very very nice.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 Active


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

Mudman001 said:


> Awesome. The only thing about the Orient watches is the extra button on the side specifically for the day of the week. That seems so silly to have a button just simply for the day of the week. Has anyone figured out why it's like this?


On one of the videos from Orient USA, the announcer "Mark" states that reason they did this was so you didn't accidently flip the day when attempting to change the date with the crown out in the second position. I can relate to this, I have a Tissot day/date with the 2836 movement, if you forget which way to turn the crown, you could easily flip the day instead.

I think they wanted to throw it in there for aesthetics, making it look like a helium escape valve. Since 99.9999% of the people who purchase these dive watches are never, ever, going to dive deep enough (as if even 2% are ever going dive at all) to use that valve, it is actually a functional bit of fluff anyways.

I have a Orient Black Ray, and it's not a bad watch, but..........the glaring lack of hand winding, and Sapphire crystal leave it in the winder, and not on the wrist. If Orient put a hackable, hand winding movement in that watch, added a Sapphire crystal and improved the tinny bezel, they would have a real winner that would give Christopher Ward C60, and the Steinhart Ocean 1 a real run for their money.


----------



## WitzZ (Jun 12, 2012)

*:-! My Poor Man's Military Watch Family :-!*































































​


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

WitzZ said:


> *:-! My Poor Man's Military Watch Family :-!*
> 
> View attachment 1219307
> 
> ...


Great collection!


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Mudman001 said:


> Awesome. The only thing about the Orient watches is the extra button on the side specifically for the day of the week. That seems so silly to have a button just simply for the day of the week. Has anyone figured out why it's like this?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 Active


It does look a bit off, but it is much, much easier to set the day and date with this setup than with dya and date on the same crown, like Seiko uses. I ditched two Seiko 5's because they were too much of a pain.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

WitzZ said:


> View attachment 1219306
> 
> ​


I used to have the same Raven, albeit not with a "baked" dial like this. It was a fine watch and a perfect homage to a vintage Gilt Sub, but unfortunately I ended up trading it for a watch that I am now trying to trade. The third watch that I have missed dearly since trading away. So far I've been able to re-acquire two watches that I traded, and I even had an opportunity to buy my Raven back, but at the time my funds were spent on something else. Oh well, that's just how this hobby goes sometimes, I guess.

There is a really cool one-of-a kind (I think) Raven Vintage 40mm ETA 2836-2 like this, but with no crown guards, a Rolex trip-lock crown, and a really cool upgraded (IMO) dial and hands. It's extremely rare, but I've seen it on the forum here and there. Someone among us owns it.

My old Raven:


----------



## sjopling (Aug 26, 2013)

Here is my new skx033. Sorry about the crappy pic all I have handy is my phone. For some reason its showing upside down so don't hurt your neck.

I have a black 16610 style bezel in the mail that will get switched out. Eventually I will replace the dial with a black 031, get a stainless chapter ring and a super oyster bracelet.

So far I love the watch. The more I wear it the more I am liking the Pepsi.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

@WitzZ: Excellent poor man's mil collection and absolutely stunning pics of same. I especially like that Bulova auto. Thanks for posting!


----------



## WitzZ (Jun 12, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> @WitzZ: Excellent poor man's mil collection and absolutely stunning pics of same. I especially like that Bulova auto. Thanks for posting!











Bulova - Mil-Sub [46981] Yes, I love it too!

In terms of build quality, it's one of the best, compared to the others in group. |>​


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

This Seiko NH35A is running ~+3 sec./24hrs. $80 bucks. I'm a happy WIS. b-)|>


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

At well under $20 this is my favorite

MTD-1010


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I let my boys break into the NATOs this morning. I think it lends a little legitimacy to the plastic Sub's.

Might not be the best homage, but some decent specs: lightweight polycarbonate case (plastic), reliable and dead on accurate movement (quartz), 60 click polycarbonate (plastic) unidirectional bezel, chronograph dial in matching color (nonfunctional), and 3 kinds with a smile on their face because they have a watch like dad.


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

WitzZ said:


> View attachment 1220416
> 
> 
> Bulova - Mil-Sub [46981] Yes, I love it too!
> ...


What model is this? I love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jelliottz said:


> I let my boys break into the NATOs this morning. I think it lends a little legitimacy to the plastic Sub's.
> 
> Might not be the best homage, but some decent specs: lightweight polycarbonate case (plastic), reliable and dead on accurate movement (quartz), 60 click polycarbonate (plastic) unidirectional bezel, chronograph dial in matching color (nonfunctional), and 3 kinds with a smile on their face because they have a watch like dad.


That is Awe. Some.

Way to go Jelliottz!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> That is Awe. Some.
> 
> Way to go Jelliottz!


Thanks! My sister bought them the watches at my suggestion for Christmas last year. They originally came on "slap bracelets." They were big, bulky, and I'll fitting. The NATOs adjust to fit their small wrists very well.

They each want to build custom Subs when they get older. Each wants one in their favorite color. We'll have a hulk (green dial and bezel), a smurf (blue dial and bezel), and a coke (red bezel and dial). Who knows what the Bagelsport Sub will be in a few years, but that's what we'll use for a project.


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> I let my boys break into the NATOs this morning. I think it lends a little legitimacy to the plastic Sub's.
> 
> Might not be the best homage, but some decent specs: lightweight polycarbonate case (plastic), reliable and dead on accurate movement (quartz), 60 click polycarbonate (plastic) unidirectional bezel, chronograph dial in matching color (nonfunctional), and 3 kinds with a smile on their face because they have a watch like dad.


Excellent!


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

I have an Alpha sub, green bezel, that I LOVE!

Also waiting for this sub homage in the mail... Belair Seapearl. Paid $200 on ebay, seemed like a decent deal. Apparently Swiss parts made in USA. It is quartz which I am not thrilled about but maybe it will be better for occasional wearings instead of resetting it all the time. 
Going to put it on a black/gold-buckle NATO strap and replace an old Canal St knock off I had from 15 years ago. Don't know much else about it, any opinions/thoughts would be welcome!


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Sixracer said:


> I have an Alpha sub, green bezel, that I LOVE!


The Alpha....


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Haven't seen a ton of these in here, O1VR (OVM is next on my list)


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Munch520 said:


> Haven't seen a ton of these in here, O1VR (OVM is next on my list)


Yeah, the O1VR is a good one, I used to have one.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, it's official. Tudor is back in the U. S. of A. Being an inquisitive WIS living near a Big City, and this being my day off, I looked up a local authorized dealer and paid them a visit. It's all true, people. The Tudor Black Bay and Pelagos are absolutely as--if not more--awesome in person than they look on the Internet. I handled them both in my hot little hands. I think I knew more about their details and the history of the brand than either of the two sales fellas who were helping me. Priced at $3400 and $4125 (ish), respectively, the Black Bay and Pelagos are going to sell like hotcakes.

If you're contemplating one of them, my advice is to stay away from the distressed leather strap that is an option on the Black Bay. It is thin and actually felt flimsy. Go SS bracelet and nylon, and get a nicer aftermarket leather.

Strangely, the feature that impressed me the most (and of which I was unaware before today) is that *both* of these models have a 60-click unidirectional bezel. Smooth, firm, and precise. I was also cautious about the size of these watches as they are a little larger than my preferred 39-40mm Sub-Sweet-Spot. After trying them, I am convinced I could wear either of them comfortably as a daily watch, even on my 6.5" wrists. The size/weight proportions are just splendidly executed.

Why do I talk about them here? Because, technically, they are both Submariner homages. Very expensive homages, no doubt. But since neither of them is called "Submariner" and both of them pay serious tribute to both Tudor and Rolex's legendary dive watches of that name, I'm posting them in this thread.

Well done, Tudor. And welcome back to the USA. b-)|>

Both of these pics are borrowed from Hodinkee.com.


----------



## darload (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, this is a big thread! Is there a general consensus on the top 5 sub homages? (Or have I just opened a can of worms?)
I'd love people to list their top 5... I'm pretty new to sub shopping so haven't decided yet. The steinhart ocean 1 seems a fine example.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

darload said:


> Wow, this is a big thread! Is there a general consensus on the top 5 sub homages? (Or have I just opened a can of worms?)
> I'd love people to list their top 5... I'm pretty new to sub shopping so haven't decided yet. The steinhart ocean 1 seems a fine example.


My top 3 (in no particular order) are:

MKII (Nassau & Kingston)
Squale 20 Atmos series
Steinhart Ocean 1 series

I have more, but my other ones are way too limited edition (or modded) for me to count due to their rarity/uniqueness. So I have a top 3 based on watches that are consistently available to purchase.


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

Here's my first effort at customising; the base is a Chinese Sub clone that had been languishing in a draw for a few years; I have fully brushed the case and bezel and removed the cyclops (real b*****d of a job), installed the dial and snowflake hands from Helenarou and finally a bezel insert and curved end strap from eBay. I'm feeling quite pleased with myself.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

darload - you're going to get a lot of variation in responses to a top 5 sub homages question. The top two or three spots will be pretty common across repsondents but beyond that there is a huge field from which to pick! I think you need to qualify your question because we can group/rank watches based on: 1. price 2. size (39.5 to 44 mm) 3. Faithfulness to the Sub being referenced (eg Steinharts are bigger than subs at 42mm, look very close in styling to a sub from head on, but have a different, slimmer and more blocky case profile) 4.Type of sub being referenced - Steinhart does most of the models, including some historical ones (6538 homage is about the be released), Squale does dial and bezel colour variations based on the 1680 and look fanatstic, though I've never seen one in the steel, MKII has done nods to the 6538 and the 5513/5517, Armida has done the 5517, the Seadweller and most recently a hybrid 5517 and 5513, Raven currently produces homages to the 6538 in 40mm and 42mm and a 44mm watch (the Deep) that combines elements of the 5517 (bezel dial and hands), the 6538 (no crown guard case) and the Seadweller (case size and HRV), etc. The final category that I can think of off the top of my head is one that Alpha alluded to: availablity/exclusivity. Kemner and Wilson Watch Works make some great sub homages but they are as rare as - or rarer than - the watches that they reference! Just some random - and early morning without the crutch of caffeine - thoughts. Right, off to make some coffee!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

darload said:


> Wow, this is a big thread! Is there a general consensus on the top 5 sub homages? (Or have I just opened a can of worms?)
> I'd love people to list their top 5... I'm pretty new to sub shopping so haven't decided yet. The steinhart ocean 1 seems a fine example.


My dream top 5:

1. MkII Kingston
2. MkII Nassau
3. MkII Fulcrum
4. MkII MilSub
5. MkII ______?

My reasonable top 5:

1. MkII (Nassau)
2. Squale 20 Atmos
3. Invicta 8926obv2
4. Steinhart Ocean One 
5. Raven Vintage 40

Note, I have not handled the Steinhart or Raven in person, but they are very popular around here.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

peakay said:


> Here's my first effort at customising; the base is a Chinese Sub clone that had been languishing in a draw for a few years; I have fully brushed the case and bezel and removed the cyclops (real b*****d of a job), installed the dial and snowflake hands from Helenarou and finally a bezel insert and curved end strap from eBay. I'm feeling quite pleased with myself.
> 
> View attachment 1224330
> 
> ...


You should be pleased with yourself. It looks super-clean. The Helenarou dial-hands is wonderful. What movement do you have in there? I also like the almost pointy crown guards. It has a nice vintage snowflake feel on a fresh body.


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

jelliottz said:


> You should be pleased with yourself. It looks super-clean. The Helenarou dial-hands is wonderful. What movement do you have in there? I also like the almost pointy crown guards. It has a nice vintage snowflake feel on a fresh body.


Thanks, it turned out better than I expected; the movement is an ETA 2824.


----------



## CCJ (Nov 14, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> My dream top 5:
> 
> 1. MkII Kingston
> 2. MkII Nassau
> ...


I'm surprised the Hager Commando didn't make your second list, was it maybe a close 6th?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

CCJ said:


> I'm surprised the Hager Commando didn't make your second list, was it maybe a close 6th?


Actually, no. The case of the Hager is amazing, but the movement is just so-so, IMO. I would not buy another.


----------



## CCJ (Nov 14, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Actually, no. The case of the Hager is amazing, but the movement is just so-so, IMO. I would not buy another.


Thanks for that, I was really thinking of getting one, but I think I'll hold off. I've come to respect your expertise on this subject. I definitely need a milsub in my life eventually, and 40mm is a must.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I love the OWC MS-5517. If you get in on the next run, they should be pretty special with "compressor" cases and updated bracelets. I have the last generation version and it's really nice. All the other mil-subs that I can think of are 42mm.


CCJ said:


> Thanks for that, I was really thinking of getting one, but I think I'll hold off. I've come to respect your expertise on this subject. I definitely need a milsub in my life eventually, and 40mm is a must.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Darwin said:


> All the other mil-subs that I can think of are 42mm.


I used to have a 40mm German Made MilSub with an ETA 2824-2 last year. It's called a Jürgens Maritime. I believe that it was 10 years old (Manufactured in Pforzheim, Germany in 2002) based on the serial # when I got it; so very rare, and I have never seen another. They also made another version with a Mercedes handset. I ended up selling it to help fund my MKII Nassau late last year/early this year, but it was definitely worth it, of course!

(I got it in a trade last November I think, and then sold it in December or January). It is one of the rare 40mm MilSubs. It also had fixed lug bars, which, while cool, and true to the 5513/5517, made the watch a bit less versatile. (Even though I only wore it on one-piece straps anyway).

It was a good watch while I had it, and it scratched my 5513/5517 itch before I realized that I like the OVM better.

Old pics from when I owned it:


















































(OK, maybe I do_ kinda_ miss it...;-))


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

CCJ said:


> Thanks for that, I was really thinking of getting one, but I think I'll hold off. I've come to respect your expertise on this subject. I definitely need a milsub in my life eventually, and 40mm is a must.


If I were in your shoes, I would hunt down a Kadloo Scubamarine. 40mm German Milsub with Swiss movement. I believe it will be more satisfying long term than the Hager.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> If I were in your shoes, I would hunt down a Kadloo Scubamarine. 40mm German Milsub with Swiss movement. I believe it will be more satisfying long term than the Hager.


I second this, the Kadloo Scubamarine is a great watch. You'll have to find one used though, as Kadloo apparently no longer makes them.

I have one that was modded into a Snowflake, but it still has the MilSub bezel insert:


----------



## CCJ (Nov 14, 2011)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> I second this, the Kadloo Scubamarine is a great watch. You'll have to find one used though, as Kadloo apparently no longer makes them.
> 
> I have one that was modded into a Snowflake, but it still has the MilSub bezel insert:


WOW!! That looks amazing!


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

CCJ said:


> WOW!! That looks amazing!


Thanks, I really enjoy it. There's also not that many Snowflake homages out there, so it's nice to have one.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Thanks, I really enjoy it. There's also not that many Snowflake homages out there, so it's nice to have one.


I agree that there aren't many snowflake homages out there. Only a couple I can think of that can be had without modding. Your Kadloo keeping the milsub insert matches perfectly.

A Tudor 9401 Snowflake (blue / no date) is my ultimate watch. I couldn't find a sterile blue dial to build a homage so I went black. When I have a spare $4k lying around, I'll pic up the original. Until then I have this one.









And another set of snowflake hands here.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> I agree that there aren't many snowflake homages out there. Only a couple I can think of that can be had without modding. Your Kadloo keeping the milsub insert matches perfectly.
> 
> A Tudor 9401 Snowflake (blue / no date) is my ultimate watch. I couldn't find a sterile blue dial to build a homage so I went black. When I have a spare $4k lying around, I'll pic up the original. Until then I have this one.
> 
> ...


Yes your's look awesome too. And that comment about "a spare $4K" is one of the exact reasons why I love homages so much. Because you don't need a "spare $4K" (or much, much more) to get them!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

darload said:


> Wow, this is a big thread! Is there a general consensus on the top 5 sub homages? (Or have I just opened a can of worms?)
> I'd love people to list their top 5... I'm pretty new to sub shopping so haven't decided yet. The steinhart ocean 1 seems a fine example.


Well, I don't post alot on here, but thought I'd give it go with my top 5 of sub homages.

1. Davosa Ternos Ceramic
2. MkII Kingston/Nassau
3. Steinhart Ocean One
4. Squalle 20 Atmos
5. Raven Vintage 40mm

I myself own a Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Red and the Raven Vintage 40mm. By the end of the year I'm hoping to expand the collection with a Davosa Ternos Ceramic.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Well... I now have a Kingston with date inbound, so will be able to contribute my own thoughts about the top 5 submariner homages with more knowledge once it is on my wrist (also have sub homages from OWC, Helenarou, Raven, Armida, Hager, and Steinhart). For now, I thought I'd put in a plug for OWC's Tudor Snowflake homage. I picked one up second hand (black on black) because I REALLY wanted an OWC Milsub and couldn't find one used anywhere in a year of looking. Two days afer I managed to buy the Snowflake, a used milsub became available (!) and I now have both. I had previously put my name on the reservation list for the next generation (compressor case, screwed lugbars, optional date display) OWC milsub with date. After a few months with both iterations of the OWC in my collection, I asked Dan to change my reservation to a 9401 homage with date. The Snowflake is simply gorgeous, and just "pops" on wrist:


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

PS the OWC Snowflake is 40mm... the next generation version, with the compressor case, will be available both with and without the date. I'm really keen to compare my OWC's to the MKII Kingston that I have inbound. Also want to compare the Kingston to my Helenarou and Raven. By all accounts, this comparison will be no contest... However, I always like to form my own opinions based on direct observation. Can't wait!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Darwin said:


> Well... I now have a Kingston with date inbound, so will be able to contribute my own thoughts about the top 5 submariner homages with more knowledge once it is on my wrist (also have sub homages from OWC, Helenarou, Raven, Armida, Hager, and Steinhart). For now, I thought I'd put in a plug for OWC's Tudor Snowflake homage. I picked one up second hand (black on black) because I REALLY wanted an OWC Milsub and couldn't find one used anywhere in a year of looking. Two days afer I managed to buy the Snowflake, a used milsub became available (!) and I now have both. I had previously put my name on the reservation list for the next generation (compressor case, screwed lugbars, optional date display) OWC milsub with date. After a few months with both iterations of the OWC in my collection, I asked Dan to change my reservation to a 9401 homage with date. The Snowflake is simply gorgeous, and just "pops" on wrist:
> 
> View attachment 1226687


Great snowflake. Is that a ceramic bezel insert and pointed crown guards?

And congratulations on the Kingston. I'm looking forward to your comparison of the Kingston, Helenarou, and Raven Vintage. My heart is becoming set on a big crown sub, and the Helenarou is the most affordable in that trio. I'm excited to see how it stacks up.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Went home for lunch and tried to replicate my picture of the OWC Snowflake with my OWC Mil-sub - difficult given that today is warm and sunny and it was pouring when I took the picture of the Snowflake. Looking at it on my wrist/in the picture, the Mil-sub pops too... Dan (Flock, proprietor of OWC) makes a FINE watch and at an amazing price:


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Sorry, jelliottz - I didn't notice your post! The bezel insert on both the OWC MS-5517 and the MS-9411 are indeed ceramic and the crown guards are pointy (hasty cellphone photo):









I'm excited about the Kingston - I've been looking for one at a reasonable price and configured as I'd like it for over a year. The one I have inbound has a matte dial and non-gilt handset with the date. Not everyone's cup of tea, but I REALLY wanted the date and am indifferent to the gilt dial. Having said that, the HR 6538's gilt dial is beautiful - can only imagine the dial on the Kingston!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

PS there's a Raven 40mm Vintage with date (and one without, I think) on the sales fora right now. Check watchrecon (the phone apps are great, but the website - WatchRecon is good, too) and search for Raven.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Darwin said:


> PS there's a Raven 40mm Vintage with date (and one without, I think) on the sales fora right now. Check watchrecon (the phone apps are great, but the website - WatchRecon is good, too) and search for Raven.


Darwin, what kind of a terrible person are you? Why would you ever show someone that website? I was perfectly happy not knowing Watchrecon existed. Now??? Hmpff. Seriously!?! All the watches for sale in one place? Right at my finger tips? Thanks for putting me in the doghouse with the wife. Not cool. /sarcasmoff

By the way, the Raven Vintage No Date is sold. It was a great price too, $350. My phone has water damage from the drool now.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Another one bites the dust... ;-)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Congrats on the Kingston, Darwin. You're gonna love it.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Darwin said:


> Sorry, jelliottz - I didn't notice your post! The bezel insert on both the OWC MS-5517 and the MS-9411 are indeed ceramic and the crown guards are pointy (hasty cellphone photo):
> I'm excited about the Kingston - I've been looking for one at a reasonable price and configured as I'd like it for over a year. The one I have inbound has a matte dial and non-gilt handset with the date. Not everyone's cup of tea, but I REALLY wanted the date and am indifferent to the gilt dial. Having said that, the HR 6538's gilt dial is beautiful - can only imagine the dial on the Kingston!


HUGE congrats on the Kingston! Glad you finally found one! :-! b-)


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks guys, my CFO is going to be less pleased... if she ever finds out! I'm still coming to terms with the fact that I am a week or so away from having a Kingston on my wrist. Very excited.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Damn you all!  just bought a omega now on the hunt for Nassau or Ocean VM. Great watches and pictures everyone!


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Just checked in again with Time.gov (I have been every morning at 8am). And it's running -2s per 24 hours. Not too shabby!!


----------



## Watchuthinking (Apr 11, 2013)

I couldn't get on with an OVM I bought about 9 months ago. I loved the dial and hands, but found the case to big for my weedy wrists. So I got a Squale 20 Atmos Maxi, and loved it, apart from one thing, the greenish tinge of the C3 lume. Could I get the dial of the OVM and the case of the Squale married up? Well I didn't want to get rid of the 20 Atmos, so I bought another watch with what I thought was an identical case. It was, near enough, differing only in the slightly smaller sapphire. Yesterday I got busy;


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Watchuthinking said:


> I couldn't get on with an OVM I bought about 9 months ago. I loved the dial and hands, but found the case to big for my weedy wrists. So I got a Squale 20 Atmos Maxi, and loved it, apart from one thing, the greenish tinge of the C3 lume. Could I get the dial of the OVM and the case of the Squale married up? Well I didn't want to get rid of the 20 Atmos, so I bought another watch with what I thought was an identical case. It was, near enough, differing only in the slightly smaller sapphire. Yesterday I got busy;


Nicely done. Looks like a tight fit, but you pulled it off. Way to go and make what you want since no one else was offering it.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Watchuthinking said:


> I couldn't get on with an OVM I bought about 9 months ago. I loved the dial and hands, but found the case to big for my weedy wrists. So I got a Squale 20 Atmos Maxi, and loved it, apart from one thing, the greenish tinge of the C3 lume. Could I get the dial of the OVM and the case of the Squale married up? Well I didn't want to get rid of the 20 Atmos, so I bought another watch with what I thought was an identical case. It was, near enough, differing only in the slightly smaller sapphire. Yesterday I got busy;


That looks really good. A somewhat tight fit, but at least the minute marks and Swiss Made are still visible. It looks very good in that case, just like the 5513/5517. Congratulations! b-)


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

So don't keep this turkey in suspense! What watch served as the donor for your OVM mashup?


----------



## RBD96976 (Jul 21, 2013)

My new baby! Orient Mako XL with the green bezel!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

It's finally cool enough in North Texas to break out the leather.


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> It's finally cool enough in North Texas to break out the leather.


That is frickin gorgeous. Jealous


----------



## Watchuthinking (Apr 11, 2013)

Darwin said:


> So don't keep this turkey in suspense! What watch served as the donor for your OVM mashup?




Sorry about the delay in replying, I've been having a quiet struggle with image uploading.

The donor was one of these;









(*and why is that picture so mini.* It's a Marc and Sons Yachtalike)

and it is probably still a work in progress. Using the 20 Atmos case would mean a better crown and tube, less of a gap between the bezel and sapphire for sand, and pebbles, to fall into, and the history of Squale making dive watch cases for other companies would be tickled a little.

In the process I learned a lot that I wanted to know, mostly about bezel inserts, so no harm has been done.


----------



## sjopling (Aug 26, 2013)

New bezel insert (alpha-watch): 








Unfortunately when I popped off the bezel the bezel click ball ran way. o| So, placed an order for 5 more and also the gasket was no good so ordered another.

Have a 007 dial, mercedes hands and a stainless chapter ring on order, though those will be going to a watchmaker for replacement.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

tyre777 said:


> My sandoz sub big crown:


I wish I knew more about this Sandoz big crown Sub. Its buried on pg 16 of this thread, and I can't find any more info on it. Definitely a custom piece, but I would like to know to what extent. I'm digging the gilt, 2 line dial and that crown...

Anyone know more about this? Is Tyre777 still an active member?


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

The Alpha Sub-homage arrived yesterday. This far I'm very impressed. Really nice watch for the money and very true to the watch it pays homage to. It gets :thumbup: from me.


----------



## stevewj (Sep 12, 2013)

Fully wristed up .. on my left 
with my Cooper Submariner which arrived in the post about an hr ago  pretty nice homage. 
On my right
My fathers Rodonia Moonmaster - which I have able to find little about - inc from Rodania themselves !! 1960's that's all I know. 
I'm running them side by side see how they compare in +/-


----------



## stevewj (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry some weird lighting made the hands look red angle this is more in focus too!


----------



## Rusty Galloway (Sep 26, 2013)

I gotta say, I love these threads. Just signed up to the forums since I ordered an Alpha Submariner half an hour ago.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Rusty Galloway said:


> I gotta say, I love these threads. Just signed up to the forums since I ordered an Alpha Submariner half an hour ago.


Welcome! Don't forget to come back and post pictures of your new Alpha.


----------



## Rusty Galloway (Sep 26, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Welcome! Don't forget to come back and post pictures of your new Alpha.


Thanks! Will do.


----------



## AM2000 (Jun 14, 2009)

Rusty Galloway said:


> I gotta say, I love these threads. Just signed up to the forums since I ordered an Alpha Submariner half an hour ago.


Nice choice *Finbarr *:-d


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

in my humble attempt to get a watch looking like the project x markII stealth submariner at a lower price:

gigandet g2

















but have to admit: ordered a steinhart ocean black dlc to replace that one 

a littel noob-review here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/gigandet-g2-pvd-submariner-homage-920281.html#post6807753


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Thanks for posting it here, chbx! I googled this brand and can't find the stealth sub anywhere. Yours looks awesome.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I inferred that chbx had the coating done himself?


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

no, bought it like this on amazon. only added a nato strap-

still there on amazon. not sure if i am allowed to post a link here?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Thanks for posting it here, chbx! I googled this brand and can't find the stealth sub anywhere. Yours looks awesome.





Darwin said:


> I inferred that chbx had the coating done himself?





chbx said:


> no, bought it like this on amazon. only added a nato strap-
> 
> still there on amazon. not sure if i am allowed to post a link here?


Amazon.de that is. Sells for about ~€200 on bracelet. The caseback is awesome. Wonder which movement?


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

The Gigandet G2 has the Miyota 8215 movement. The caseback is really a nice piece.


----------



## Baconeater (Sep 23, 2013)

Rusty Galloway said:


> I gotta say, I love these threads. Just signed up to the forums since I ordered an Alpha Submariner half an hour ago.


Same here. My relapse into watches started a short while ago and I thought I was all in to vintage watches like dressers. Then I found this forum, looked around for a while and found this thread five days ago. Now I have two divers on the way and are bidding on at least one more at the moment on eBay. Already planing a custom job...


----------



## sjopling (Aug 26, 2013)

Need some opinions...
I started looking into my next purchase, even though I am still modding a seiko. So far I have narrowed it down to the ocean 1 or the Squale classic. 

Of these two which do y'all prefer? I know the ocean 1 is actually a 42mm which I don't think will bother me since I am a rather big guy at 6'5" 220lbs but my wrist is ~7". 

Also the coin edge bezel on the squale looks more "authentic." But the ocean 1 is 30 atmos which admittedly shouldn't be an issue as I won't ever go that deep but it is nice. With that said the ocean 1's bezel insert doesn't have the number 10, which I wish was there but could probably get over.

All of that is just looks but which in your opinion is built better? It seems with these two it basically a choice of aesthetics as most of the features are the same or am I missing something?

Finally, are there any divers in the same price range that don't have the date a la the 14060 that are worth considering?


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't own a Squale, but that's the way I'd go. It's the closest you're going to get to the look and feel of an authentic Submariner. Steinharts are phenomenal bang for the buck, but there are details - case profile from the side, non-drilled springbar holes, crappy magnification cyclops - that make me consider the Squale a better deal. Having said that, I do have the Steinhart OVM and it's a pretty amazing watch. FWIW, I am 5'11" with a 7.25-7.5" wrist and love 40mm watches on me. Check this posting from earlier in this thread out for a range of watches on my wrist: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-submariner-homage-part-2-a-778774-62.html#post6732051. Some members - alphawolf77, for example - have multiple examples of Sub homages from each company and will be far better able to compare them for you.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

sjopling said:


> Need some opinions...
> I started looking into my next purchase, even though I am still modding a seiko. So far I have narrowed it down to the ocean 1 or the Squale classic.
> 
> Of these two which do y'all prefer? I know the ocean 1 is actually a 42mm which I don't think will bother me since I am a rather big guy at 6'5" 220lbs but my wrist is ~7".
> ...


Hey, I own 5 Ocean 1's and 2 Squale 20 Atmos', so let me give you some of my opinions on them.

When it comes to Steinhart, yes at 42mm they are comparably bigger than a 40mm Sub homage. However, with that being said, I feel that the O1's are very very reasonably sized and wear much smaller than their case diameter suggests. Compared to other 42mm watches that I have tried, they are quite small and thin, to the point of where they look and feel almost like a 40mm watch on the wrist, in my opinion. They are also very high quality. (both the Steinhart's and Squale's are about equal in quality, mind you).

As for Squale, it is probably the absolute closest that you are going to get to the Submariner in terms of general design and size/proportion combined with quality. (MKII is also the closest alongside Squale). As for the bezel differences, the Squale does not have a coin edge. A coin edge is a term that is often incorrectly applied to modern Submariners, when in fact they have not had a coin edge since the late 1950s. The modern Sub has what's called a fluted bezel, or a "sawtooth", which was popularized and subsequently added to all Submariners after the 5513/5517 Military Submariner was originally issued to British and American special forces in the early 70s. The different look of the Squale's bezel edge comes from the fact that it is more minimalistic than Steinhart's, and the Squale bezel edge is polished like the Submariner, the Steinhart's bezel edge is brushed. That's the only difference as far as that goes. Yes, the Steinhart is missing the '10' on the bezel, but the Ocean Vintage Military does have the 10 and all the other numbers (I'll explain that below).

Here's mine:

Steinhart OVM (I said that I own 5 Ocean One's, but only one of mine (OVM) is actually currently available to buy new, and the rest don't match your criteria, so I will just show you this one):

This watch does not have a date, something that you noted you wanted. This watch is an homage to the rarest Submariner of all time, the 5513/5517 MilSub that was originally issued starting in the early 70's to the British SAS, SBS; and the Navy SEALs. The 5513/5517 has also recently returned to service with the British SBS (Special Boat Service). This watch homages that watch and the bezel has full markings on it in military style. The lume markers are also Maxi style, as they are the largest lume markers to ever grace the Submariner. The hands are sword hands instead of the usual Mercedes hands. (I like both hand styles, personally).

On my average-sized wrist, I feel that the O1's fit like a glove, so you shouldn't have anything to worry about (the OVM is one of my favorite watches in my collection and I find it hard to switch watches once I've worn it for a while 












































As for Squale, I own the Maxi and Heritage models. Both of them are pretty much absolutely PERFECT homages to the Submariner. They've (the 20 Atmos models) got a perfect combination of size/proportion/design.

The Maxi model is named that because of the larger lume markers (much like the aforementioned Steinhart OVM). This watch homages kind of a few different Submariners. The (1680 Maxi in terms of general looks), 5513 Maxi and kind of just a general vintage Sub look. The 20 Atmos is the only Sub homage I have ever seen with a date magnifier that magnifies to Rolex standard at 2.5x magnification. This is a big plus in my book and reason enough to enjoy the cyclops magnifier.



































The Squale Heritage, which also has Maxi lume markers, but it has a gilt dial, which means that the markers and indices are outlined with gold paint, the text/logos are gold paint, and the hands are gold. The bezel is root beer/gilt colored. This watch homages early gilt Subs from the 50s-early 60s. It is pretty close to a 5512 gilt Submariner style. The root beer/gilt bezel is a unique feature of this watch because as far as I know, no Submariner ever had a root beer bezel (a specific Rolex GMT Master did have a root beer bezel, but I feel the Heritage has more of a gilt bezel than root beer colored). It makes the Heritage very unique since the entire design is gilt style counting the bezel. It's very pretty in person (and I think my photos show it off nicely as well).



































All 3 of these are great watches and perfect Sub homages of the highest quality. if you're going for an Ocean 1, I really recommend the OVM as I feel that it is the best-looking of the Steinhart Sub homages. It has some great details that reference a very historically-important and ultra rare Sub, and since it has no date, it sounds like what you're looking for as well.

As for Squale, I recommend either the Maxi or Heritage because I own them and love them like there's no tomorrow. I used to have a Classic model as well, I miss it now, and I can recommend that one as well if you're looking for more of a modern Sub style. The lume is also very good on these watches, as you can see above, if that's important to you too.

Good luck in your decision, let us know what you choose, and remember; pics are MANDATORY! ;-) (or it didn't happen). :-d b-)

Feel free to ask me any questions about these watches and more like them. The Steinhart OVM and the other O1's can be ordered new right now directly through Steinhart's site, and the Squale's can still be ordered new through Gnomon watches and Long Island Watches, I believe. I also have an older Ocean 1 Black and all of the Ocean 1 GMT models in different flavors, so I highly recommend all the Ocean 1's.

I can provide more pics upon request, I have all angles, and caseback shots as well, just didn't want to clutter this post or overwhelm you (too much).  ;-)

And, as a shameful (shameless) excuse to sneak in one (two) more pictures as a demonstration of what a coin edge bezel actually is ;-):



















(I can explain what these two watches are as well...but be prepared for cost and rarity/unavailability).

P.S. (Darwin, you DID recommend that I could help with this, you were right...:-d ;-)). (Did I mention that I like to use smilies? :-d)...

I should seriously write a book about this stuff! :-d


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

Excellent post, AlphaWolf777, very informative. Thank you!


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

i second that. thanks a lot for the effort!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

^+1! Great job, alpha! Very informative ost and you made my own points better than I did.


----------



## sjopling (Aug 26, 2013)

Alpha, outstanding post!

I greatly appreciate the effort and pictures as well as the clarification on the bezel types.

At this point I am leaning towards the Squale mainly because it is the closest representation, and thats what I am going for at this point. As for the date, I can live with the cyclops and date but was wondering if they made a model which has neither that I was unaware of. I am going for a more modern homage right now, which is why I was interested in the classic rather than the maxi.

That OVM is gorgeous! I will definitely be looking in to that one once I get the Squale. I really love the vintage watches especially those with a military background. 

Man, if only I could win the lottery...ya'll aren't making the boss lady happy!


----------



## Komerad (May 14, 2013)

Get this one for 19 bucks at dealextreme! Not sure how the quality is though, but probably not the best!

MCE Fashion Scale Gear Dial Analog Automatic Mechanical Watch - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


----------



## sjopling (Aug 26, 2013)

Darwin said:


> I don't own a Squale, but that's the way I'd go. It's the closest you're going to get to the look and feel of an authentic Submariner. Steinharts are phenomenal bang for the buck, but there are details - case profile from the side, non-drilled springbar holes, crappy magnification cyclops - that make me consider the Squale a better deal. Having said that, I do have the Steinhart OVM and it's a pretty amazing watch. FWIW, I am 5'11" with a 7.25-7.5" wrist and love 40mm watches on me. Check this posting from earlier in this thread out for a range of watches on my wrist: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-submariner-homage-part-2-a-778774-62.html#post6732051. Some members - alphawolf77, for example - have multiple examples of Sub homages from each company and will be far better able to compare them for you.


Thanks for the help, that's the info I am looking for.

I am glad I asked here instead of a new thread as you guys have owned the watches and know exactly what I am going through trying to choose between these two excellent watches.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Hey, I own 5 Ocean 1's and 2 Squale 20 Atmos', so let me give you some of my opinions on them.
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> ...


Excellent points *AlphaWolf777! *Thanks for the feedback. For all the points you made about the OVM, I have one on order. The OVM look perfect with this Tudor strap! If you or anyone has a place to source this please let me know, I would really love to have one.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Hehe - I just went looking for a Tudor strap as well... Not sure what model that comes from - Pelagos or Black Bay? Regardless, my understanding is that Alpha picked that one up privately. My search continues...


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

Komerad said:


> Get this one for 19 bucks at dealextreme! Not sure how the quality is though, but probably not the best!
> 
> MCE Fashion Scale Gear Dial Analog Automatic Mechanical Watch - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
> View attachment 1237362


For 20 bucks, you can't go wrong. I like it.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Louis_A said:


> Excellent post, AlphaWolf777, very informative. Thank you!





chbx said:


> i second that. thanks a lot for the effort!





Darwin said:


> ^+1! Great job, alpha! Very informative ost and you made my own points better than I did.


You're welcome! 



sjopling said:


> Alpha, outstanding post!
> 
> I greatly appreciate the effort and pictures as well as the clarification on the bezel types.
> 
> ...


The Classic is the way to go if you're looking for modern. As I said, I used to own one, and I (foolishly) sold it to fund something else that I probably ended up flipping. I would get another, but with something else on the way, the watch fund is dry at the moment. If you really don't like the cyclops, you can have a watchmaker remove it for you. Emphasis on the word watchmaker, not a jeweler. I can PM you the names of shops that will probably do it if you'd like. Squale also makes a model named the Blueray without a cyclops and with a domed sapphire crystal, but it has a shiny blue dial and blue bezel, which does not sound like what you want at all.

I hear you, it took me a year to get all these watches. But if I won the lottery I would have no problem knowing which additional watches to buy, I've already got it pre-planned out. 



mario24601 said:


> Excellent points *AlphaWolf777! *Thanks for the feedback. For all the points you made about the OVM, I have one on order. The OVM look perfect with this Tudor strap! If you or anyone has a place to source this please let me know, I would really love to have one.


You're welcome, and congrats on the OVM! :-!



Darwin said:


> Hehe - I just went looking for a Tudor strap as well... Not sure what model that comes from - Pelagos or Black Bay? Regardless, my understanding is that Alpha picked that one up privately. My search continues...


Yes, I got really lucky and purchased the Tudor Black Bay strap from a WUS friend when he was selling his Black Bay. He sold the strap separately to me.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Louis_A said:


> For 20 bucks, you can't go wrong. I like it.


I have said that before myself, but found it generally not to be true. So I'll say the opposite: "You can go wrong buying cheap crap."

Unless it's a Timex, save up $60 more bucks and get an Invicta 8926obv2. YMMV. :thumbup:


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

sjopling said:


> Alpha, outstanding post!
> 
> I greatly appreciate the effort and pictures as well as the clarification on the bezel types.
> 
> ...


Sjopling: Not to derail you from your present course and not contradicting the other excellent advice in the least. I would point a big guy like you in the direction of the Armida A2 milsub homage.

It is a more modern take on the milsub than the Steinhart OVM. Also 42mm. Super lume. Same price range. Good hunting!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's the Armida A2 page: http://www.armidawatches.com/a2-500m.php

Also notice the date is inconspicuous at 4:30, so the dial is symmetrical like a no-date Sub.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Sjopling: Not to derail you from your present course and not contradicting the other excellent advice in the least. I would point a big guy like you in the direction of the Armida A2 milsub homage.
> 
> It is a more modern take on the milsub than the Steinhart OVM. Also 42mm. Super lume. Same price range. Good hunting!


+1 I have really enjoyed mine. It's nicely finished and very comfortable. I love having the date on my watches and the "stealth" date at 4:30 on the Armida nicely balances the mil-sub look with functionality. However, if you want the true sub size the Squale is closer (albeit with date and cyclops).

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sjopling (Aug 26, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> Here's the Armida A2 page: ARMIDA WATCHES
> 
> Also notice the date is inconspicuous at 4:30, so the dial is symmetrical like a no-date Sub.


Damn, there are some really nice choices in this price range.

I think I am going to go with the Squale and see how I like the size. If I don't like it or want the 42 I can always flip it. Then I will have another decision to make.

Do you have any pictures of the Armida other than from their site? Looks like an excellent watch.

Thanks for the heads up!

ETA: How is the Miyota compared to the 2824-2?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^ There are a couple posts earlier in this thread with pics of the Armida. Start here and scroll down. https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-submariner-homage-part-2-a-778774-7.html#post6696342

Darwin has a side-by-side comparison with a Steinhart OVM a few posts down.

I don't have experience with the Miyota 9015 yet, but by all accounts it is an excellent movement.


----------



## RBD96976 (Jul 21, 2013)

Love this watch, does this count?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

You may have seen my post about 3 weeks ago for my plan create a Tudor style blue snowflake Sub, but I have run into a problem. I had to return the blue Alpha Sub I was intending to use to the seller because of a mis-aligned cyclops, and he doesn't have anymore in stock. This might be just as well, since the only blue snowflake dial I can find is the Tiger Concepts one, which is, based on the pictures I've seen, a much brighter blue than the Alpha bezel insert, so I've revised my plans and I'm now, hopefully, going to build a modern take on the original using the Parnis blue Sub-C, one of which is on it's way to me.

So this, fitted with...








...this dial and snowflake hands.








Edit: I just realised, I should have been in the "Incoming" thread; never mind it's still relevant to this thread.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

RBD96976 said:


> View attachment 1238368
> 
> Love this watch, does this count?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Of course it counts: Sub LV homage.

Is that a domed crystal?


----------



## RBD96976 (Jul 21, 2013)

No, just the stock one that came with it. How do you mod these watches? I wouldn't know where to start but a real sapphire crystal would be way cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CWMV (Jun 16, 2013)

RBD96976 said:


> No, just the stock one that came with it. How do you mod these watches? I wouldn't know where to start but a real sapphire crystal would be way cool
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I'll second that. I'd love to have a slightly domed crystal on my Ray Raven.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

sjopling said:


> Do you have any pictures of the Armida other than from their site? Looks like an excellent watch.
> 
> ETA: How is the Miyota compared to the 2824-2?


Mine is the original A2 with ETA 2824, but I'll post some pictures below. I have a Raven 44mm Deep with the new Miyota 9015 and it's a jewel of a movement. Very smooth sweeping second hand and everything is buttery smooth (ie time and date setting). Accuracy is very good, though I haven't really checked it carefully. Looking through my "WUS ready photos" (ie those that conform to the file size requirements), I don't have many good shots. Here are two, one next to the Steinhart OVM for comparison. Having mentioned Raven, above, they are another source in your price range that I would consider.























PS Worn&Wound has a comparison review of the Armida A2 and the Steinhart OVM here: http://wornandwound.com/2012/04/30/side-by-side-steinhart-ocean-vintage-military-armida-a2/ Note that there are also video reviews of both watches accessible from the webpage. I also really liked this review of the A2:


----------



## notanothercamera (Apr 26, 2011)

My cheapie Casio MTD-1010 Sub homage. Soon to be replaced by the Squale Maxi.


----------



## sjopling (Aug 26, 2013)

notanothercamera said:


> My cheapie Casio MTD-1010 Sub homage. Soon to be replaced by the Squale Maxi.


That looks really nice.

Feel pretty well made?


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Looks Like Chris leaked a pic of my KIGER MILSUB Prototype. So here's another.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Nice one, Kiger. Can you give us any details as to price and availibility?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

KIGER said:


> Looks Like Chris leaked a pic of my KIGER MILSUB Prototype. So here's another.
> 
> View attachment 1240415


I want... /drool


----------



## Somewhat (Sep 19, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Nice one, Kiger. Can you give us any details as to price and availibility?


I wanna know too... if it's sub-$150 it'll make a steal


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Looks like my Milsub Prototype got leaked, so I might as well fill everyone in on it's history as well as the history of the W3 vintage diver & the Kemmner version, which began over 3 years ago. The 6538 Homage versions by Wilson Watch Works- W3 Vintage diver, the Kemmner SG9092-007model & my version the KIGER Milsub, originated when I brought my idea to Chris Pappass of Wilson Watch Works/ W3 to produce a 6538 Bond Sub homage. I knew there was a want out there for this type of homage as did Bill at MKII with his Kingston & subsequent Nassau model, who was the first to come up with & execute the idea of a Bond sub 6538 Homage. After discussing the idea with Chris at W3 who was producing several Milsub prototypes for me with my design specs, IE, several hands, dials,finishes & crystal types such as vintage domed acrylic,etc, to flesh out different design idea. I convinced Chris to have a run manufactured by his supplier Roland Kemmner in Germany. I wanted the watch to be exact to the original as possible including the 8mm brevet style crown. I suggested doing a domed sapphire crystal instead of the original acrylic for obvious reasons as did MkII.
Ultimately the watch was produced with minute changes & not exact, such as the bezel coin edge which is not angled as the original, so it has a thicker profile. The bezel insert is matte finish instead of gloss. The very first versions were missing the outer tick ring on the dial which was a production mistake by Kemmner which in a way make those versions rarer but it was corrected shortly after. The white print instead of the gold gilt although some gold gilt dials are slotted for the next run. The 8mm crown is close but not beveled on the underside as the original Brevet style. So the coin edge profile thickness is larger & thus makes the crown look thicker. The crown is the only part I wish was more exact & In the end it did not come out exactly like the original but it is still a great looking watch & emulates the style well but in it's own way. The first run was limited to Chris & Kemmner as I was not in a position at the time to get in on the run but was glad my buddy Chris would be able to provide the watch to enthusiast's. Kemmner had success with his version as well. Chris & I have been waiting on the next run from Kemmner for 2 years & have been pushed back several times due to larger runs of watche he manufactures for several of his larger clients but I am have been told they should be ready by jan 2014, which I am hopeful because of the latest delivery of my branded dials. Chris at W3 for exception of his branded case backs & crowns is a sterile dial guy. Kemmner used a reverse Heuer style framed chevron which In my opinion didn't quite execute as well because his last name has 5 letters instead of 4 & the font size was to large. So in fact the KIGER brand name is not Kemmner re branding his watch or a W3 brand but my brand logo which is separate. In a nutshell this particular 6538 homage came about in reverse. Usually the watch designs are initiated by Kemmner & supplied to W3 & other boutique watch brands but in this case the design was initiated by me to chris at W3 & then brought to Kemmner for production. I was a little upset when I first saw Kemmner's brand logo because I had already created my logo as a Heuer style chevron without a frame but not reversed. I decided to stay with the style because to me the Kemmner chevron didn't work well. I knew I would probably take some heat from watch enthusiast's on the forums because of the Heuer style & also thinking I was also copying Kemmner in some fashion but we just wound up having the same idea although executed differently & Kemmner getting his out in public first as well as w3's version. I also decided to trademark my version a MILSUB to set it apart. My initial release will be limited from 20 to 25 pieces & will look exactly like the prototype version picture that was leaked by Chris on Facebook & posted here on WUS by AlphaWolf777 but with a black Martac strap or bracelet & the possibility of a few blasted cases.The watch will come with Some swag like a T shirt, sticker & watch taco travel case. Eventually if the boot up of the KIGER Milsub brand goes well there will be a web site & I will be offering other Milsub versions with crown guards, different bezel, hands, dials,finishes & a larger 42mm case size. The watches will be assembled here in the USA by my buddy Chris Pappas/W3, who is a perfectionist & well respected in the community. The availability of Swiss ETA movements are harder to acquire due to ETA clamping down on the availability & so the cost has gone up on the movements as well as Kemmner's manufacture price of all the other parts & case, so the price will be more than before & as I said, some swag will come with the Kiger brand. W3's sterile version will probably be a little cheaper (can't confirm that) & I will take a hit on the initial limited run to get the brand name out there. The price is not set yet but it will be cheaper than a MKII Nassau but no confirmed sale price yet. The watch is supposed to be ready by Jan 2014 if Kemmner doesn't push it back again.It was supposed to be ready this november. Cheers, Mark Kiger


----------



## notanothercamera (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes, it is. For a grab-and-go quartz, it has a nice solid case. The lume is very good. While not Seiko monster bright, it is a whole lot better than most.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

@Kiger: Thanks for sharing the story. Based on the reception the WWW & Kemmner Subs received, yours is going to go fast. I'm looking forward to seeing what other pieces you develop. Best wishes on your venture.


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

Steinhart Ocean Black DLC (with an white date wheel which is supposed to be black). But still love the watch, specially with the ceramic bezel insert.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

chbx said:


> Steinhart Ocean Black DLC (with an white date wheel which is supposed to be black). But still love the watch, specially with the ceramic bezel insert.
> 
> View attachment 1240883


Looks good. Are they going to swap wheel for you?


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you for the back story to your watch, Kiger. I have to admit that initially I didn't like the logo. However, I have grown to like it and was disappointed when I heard through Chris that his next run of W3 vintage divers would have the same sterile dial as did the first 50 and would not be "branded" (I didn't ask him directly about the "Kiger" branding). I don't need, and probably won't buy, another 6538 homage (have the Helenarou and Kingstion already and am actually on Chris' email list for when preorders on the W3 version go live - not sure if I'm going to put my name on the pre-order list or not. Leaning toward not, as I am on the preorder lists for the OWC Snowflake with date and the Dagaz Typhoon T-II), but yours is interesting and tempting...


----------



## liminal (Sep 1, 2013)

That Steinhart looks the business. With the matching black bracelet I thought it would be too much but on the nato it's just right. Definitely a contender for me.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

chbx said:


> Steinhart Ocean Black DLC (with an white date wheel which is supposed to be black). But still love the watch, specially with the ceramic bezel insert.
> 
> View attachment 1240883


That is stunning! I like the white date wheel.....gives some balance and symmetry to the white 9 hour marker.


----------



## RBD96976 (Jul 21, 2013)

KIGER said:


> Looks like my Milsub Prototype got leaked, so I might as well fill everyone in on it's history as well as the history of the W3 vintage diver & the Kemmner version, which began over 3 years ago. The 6538 Homage versions by Wilson Watch Works- W3 Vintage diver, the Kemmner SG9092-007model & my version the KIGER Milsub, originated when I brought my idea to Chris Pappass of Wilson Watch Works/ W3 to produce a 6538 Bond Sub homage. I knew there was a want out there for this type of homage as did Bill at MKII with his Kingston & subsequent Nassau model, who was the first to come up with & execute the idea of a Bond sub 6538 Homage. After discussing the idea with Chris at W3 who was producing several Milsub prototypes for me with my design specs, IE, several hands, dials,finishes & crystal types such as vintage domed acrylic,etc, to flesh out different design idea. I convinced Chris to have a run manufactured by his supplier Roland Kemmner in Germany. I wanted the watch to be exact to the original as possible including the 8mm brevet style crown. I suggested doing a domed sapphire crystal instead of the original acrylic for obvious reasons as did MkII.
> Ultimately the watch was produced with minute changes & not exact, such as the bezel coin edge which is not angled as the original, so it has a thicker profile. The bezel insert is matte finish instead of gloss. The very first versions were missing the outer tick ring on the dial which was a production mistake by Kemmner which in a way make those versions rarer but it was corrected shortly after. The white print instead of the gold gilt although some gold gilt dials are slotted for the next run. The 8mm crown is close but not beveled on the underside as the original Brevet style. So the coin edge profile thickness is larger & thus makes the crown look thicker. The crown is the only part I wish was more exact & In the end it did not come out exactly like the original but it is still a great looking watch & emulates the style well but in it's own way. The first run was limited to Chris & Kemmner as I was not in a position at the time to get in on the run but was glad my buddy Chris would be able to provide the watch to enthusiast's. Kemmner had success with his version as well. Chris & I have been waiting on the next run from Kemmner for 2 years & have been pushed back several times due to larger runs of watche he manufactures for several of his larger clients but I am have been told they should be ready by jan 2014, which I am hopeful because of the latest delivery of my branded dials. Chris at W3 for exception of his branded case backs & crowns is a sterile dial guy. Kemmner used a reverse Heuer style framed chevron which In my opinion didn't quite execute as well because his last name has 5 letters instead of 4 & the font size was to large. So in fact the KIGER brand name is not Kemmner re branding his watch or a W3 brand but my brand logo which is separate. In a nutshell this particular 6538 homage came about in reverse. Usually the watch designs are initiated by Kemmner & supplied to W3 & other boutique watch brands but in this case the design was initiated by me to chris at W3 & then brought to Kemmner for production. I was a little upset when I first saw Kemmner's brand logo because I had already created my logo as a Heuer style chevron without a frame but not reversed. I decided to stay with the style because to me the Kemmner chevron didn't work well. I knew I would probably take some heat from watch enthusiast's on the forums because of the Heuer style & also thinking I was also copying Kemmner in some fashion but we just wound up having the same idea although executed differently & Kemmner getting his out in public first as well as w3's version. I also decided to trademark my version a MILSUB to set it apart. My initial release will be limited from 20 to 25 pieces & will look exactly like the prototype version picture that was leaked by Chris on Facebook & posted here on WUS by AlphaWolf777 but with a black Martac strap or bracelet & the possibility of a few blasted cases.The watch will come with Some swag like a T shirt, sticker & watch taco travel case. Eventually if the boot up of the KIGER Milsub brand goes well there will be a web site & I will be offering other Milsub versions with crown guards, different bezel, hands, dials,finishes & a larger 42mm case size. The watches will be assembled here in the USA by my buddy Chris Pappas/W3, who is a perfectionist & well respected in the community. The availability of Swiss ETA movements are harder to acquire due to ETA clamping down on the availability & so the cost has gone up on the movements as well as Kemmner's manufacture price of all the other parts & case, so the price will be more than before & as I said, some swag will come with the Kiger brand. W3's sterile version will probably be a little cheaper (can't confirm that) & I will take a hit on the initial limited run to get the brand name out there. The price is not set yet but it will be cheaper than a MKII Nassau but no confirmed sale price yet. The watch is supposed to be ready by Jan 2014 if Kemmner doesn't push it back again.It was supposed to be ready this november. Cheers, Mark Kiger


Mr. Kiger,
what is the price point on this watch?
Rob


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

Gazza74 said:


> That is stunning! I like the white date wheel.....gives some balance and symmetry to the white 9 hour marker.


well, now I think I'll keep it like that. Symetry is exactly what I like about it. They would change it but I don't think I want it anymore. a) I don't want to sent my new watch away b) it looks good


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

RBD96976 said:


> Mr. Kiger,
> what is the price point on this watch?
> Rob


Rob, as I said in my post the sale price has not been set yet but it will be cheaper than a MKII Nassau which sells for $895. The Kiger Milsub will come with some swag, a t-shirt,sticker & branded watch taco travel case. Limited from 20 to 25 pieces. I'm sorry I can't give you an exact price yet but it will be worth it & there is a lot more I have planned that I can't release as of yet but will enhance the experience of owning a Kiger Milsub. Cheers, Mark


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Darwin said:


> Thank you for the back story to your watch, Kiger. I have to admit that initially I didn't like the logo. However, I have grown to like it and was disappointed when I heard through Chris that his next run of W3 vintage divers would have the same sterile dial as did the first 50 and would not be "branded" (I didn't ask him directly about the "Kiger" branding). I don't need, and probably won't buy, another 6538 homage (have the Helenarou and Kingstion already and am actually on Chris' email list for when preorders on the W3 version go live - not sure if I'm going to put my name on the pre-order list or not. Leaning toward not, as I am on the preorder lists for the OWC Snowflake with date and the Dagaz Typhoon T-II), but yours is interesting and tempting...


Thanks Darwin, I actually had to convince Chris to do the simplified W3 logo & put it on his crown. I worked up several different versions of a logo for him but he stil hasn't taken it to the dial. He did do a few dials for another watch himself but the logo was just Wilson Watch Works spelled out & it was too long & didn't work well. He really just enjoys assembling & restoring pre owned watches. I'm an artist & designer so I like branding on a watch although I do own some & appreciate sterile dial watches. My intention of creating a brand is to take the experience of owning a Kiger Milsub beyond the initial point of just purchasing the watch & a relationship with the Watch enthusiasts that purchase a watch. 
Cheers, Mark


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

KIGER said:


> My intention of creating a brand is to take the experience of owning a Kiger Milsub beyond the initial point of just purchasing the watch & a relationship with the Watch enthusiasts that purchase a watch.
> Cheers, Mark


You've got my attention!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

This makes me love my MkII Kingston even more. Check out this article on Rolex Passion Reboot about the Heritage Submariner Big Crown that Project X Designs is doing. Limited edition of 60 pieces for the 60th anniversary of the Submariner. Complete with vintagized lume, NOS Big Crown, red triangle, and white seconds hand. http://rolexpassionreport.com/13265/...ex-submariner/

(Kiger, you're gonna sell out of MilSubs when people see this!)


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

That ProjectXDesign is truly a beauty, as is your MKII.
Seeing this pic makes me like my Raven even more


----------



## Courrege (Apr 18, 2011)

I've had my Squale 20 Atmos for a week and really like it. Just wondered if you get these contact marks made by the buckle/clasp scraping on the bracelet. I think this depends on which micro adjustment hole you wear yours. Thanks.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Courrege said:


> I've had my Squale 20 Atmos for a week and really like it. Just wondered if you get these contact marks made by the buckle/clasp scraping on the bracelet. I think this depends on which micro adjustment hole you wear yours. Thanks.


Yes, these types of scuff marks are common on bracelets, at least in my experience (Rolex, Seiko, Dagaz, OWC, MKII, Steinhart)


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> This makes me love my MkII Kingston even more. Check out this article on Rolex Passion Reboot about the Heritage Submariner Big Crown that Project X Designs is doing. Limited edition of 60 pieces for the 60th anniversary of the Submariner. Complete with vintagized lume, NOS Big Crown, red triangle, and white seconds hand. http://rolexpassionreport.com/13265/...ex-submariner/
> 
> (Kiger, you're gonna sell out of MilSubs when people see this!)


Fullers1845, I'm increasingly finding myself in agreement with you. Initially, I didn't like the red triangle without lume pip, but it is growing on me!


----------



## Bodoubles (Oct 2, 2013)

+1 for the 20 Atmos!
Especially on the NATO damn close to the Sub:










Whish they would taper the original bracelet down to 16 mm and drill the lug holes right through...

All the best, Ben


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

My first post. I just wanted to show you my new Citizen NY6021-51e as I don't think I saw one trawling through the thread. It was only about $200. The Miyota movement doesn't hack but the watch is very well made with a Sapphire crystal. The bracelet was a bit nasty but I don't like wearing them anyway so it went straight on nylon.

superb thread. Cheers


----------



## Courrege (Apr 18, 2011)

I would really love to see a comparative with pictures and specs of the Squale 20 Atmos vs Rolex Submariner. Wondering how similar they really are. Anyone? Great thread by the way.


----------



## Courrege (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice Citizen! Looks nice and well built!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Courrege said:


> I would really love to see a comparative with pictures and specs of the Squale 20 Atmos vs Rolex Submariner. Wondering how similar they really are. Anyone? Great thread by the way.


Fullers? Fullers? Fullers... C'mon James. I know you want to.


----------



## sjopling (Aug 26, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Fullers? Fullers? Fullers... C'mon James. I know you want to.


Would love to see this as well.


----------



## Courrege (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you guys for making this website so fun! After reading this long post for weeks I finally bought my Squale 20 Atmos Classic! Really nice watch. Sold all of the rest and kept this one as my only watch. I always liked the idea of only having one watch. The plan is to use this one until I get the real deal. I guess this is good because it will make me work harder.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Courrege said:


> Thank you guys for making this website so fun! After reading this long post for weeks I finally bought my Squale 20 Atmos Classic! Really nice watch. Sold all of the rest and kept this one as my only watch. I always liked the idea of only having one watch. The plan is to use this one until I get the real deal. I guess this is good because it will make me work harder.


Congratulations! Grab a few different straps to keep it lively. I always find a strap change gives me a new outlook on the same watch.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Courrege said:


> I would really love to see a comparative with pictures and specs of the Squale 20 Atmos vs Rolex Submariner. Wondering how similar they really are. Anyone? Great thread by the way.





jelliottz said:


> Fullers? Fullers? Fullers... C'mon James. I know you want to.


Hmmm... I don't own either watch any more, but have owned both. Squale was the DLC version. We'll see about a comparison post.

For the record, I will say again that the Squale 20 Atmos is *the* best Submariner homage in the $500 range.


----------



## sjopling (Aug 26, 2013)

Pics! We need PICS!
I'll be picking one up soon as well. Where did you get it from?


----------



## Federer (Sep 4, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Hmmm... I don't own either watch any more, but have owned both. Squale was the DLC version. We'll see about a comparison post.
> 
> For the record, I will say again that the Squale 20 Atmos is *the* best Submariner homage in the $500 range.


I'm *loving* the Squale 20 Atmos Blue Ray, highly recommend it! The dial is just gorgeous. As always, I have a soft spot for domed crystals and maxi markers. If made, I would be tempted to get a 20 Atmos "Black" Ray (maxi, domed crystal, no cyclops) as well.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Federer said:


> I'm *loving* the Squale 20 Atmos Blue Ray, highly recommend it! The dial is just gorgeous. As always, I have a soft spot for domed crystals and maxi markers. If made, I would be tempted to get a 20 Atmos "Black" Ray (maxi, domed crystal, no cyclops) as well.


I would like to see a Squale Maxi no date with domed sapphire crystal. I would buy (another) one in a heartbeat.


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

but at least the (ugly) cyclopses from squale work well and magnify. others are just ugly.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

chbx said:


> but at least the (ugly) cyclopses from squale work well and magnify. others are just ugly.


Agreed. Squale makes the only cyclops I've seen that accurately magnifies to 2.5x like Rolex. For that reason alone I like the cyclops on the Squale. But that's the only cyclop I really like. I have one other watch with a cyclop (Steinhart Ocean 1 GMT Pepsi), but I also like it on that watch for homage purposes. Other than that, none of my other 8 watches have a cyclops, and 4 of them do not have a date at all. (I like both date and no date watches equally).


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Agreed. Squale makes the only cyclops I've seen that accurately magnifies to 2.5x like Rolex. For that reason alone I like the cyclops on the Squale. But that's the only cyclop I really like. I have one other watch with a cyclop (Steinhart Ocean 1 GMT Pepsi), but I also like it on that watch for homage purposes. Other than that, none of my other 8 watches have a cyclops, and 4 of them do not have a date at all. (I like both date and no date watches equally).


My new arrival and Parnis seem to have got it right with their cyclops, much higher magnification than my Alpha.

Now awaiting delivery of the blue snowflake dial and sf hands from Tiger Concepts.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

The Parnis and the magnification of the cyclops look good. However, the font on the date wheel is a let down... Alpha - have you considered getting a 2.5x cyclops from Otto Frei and having it installed on your Steinhart? I always felt that that is what I would do if I were to buy an OV1. FWIW, the cyclops on my Marathon SAR is 2.5x mag as well.


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm not a fan of the cyclops from the aesthetic point of view but I do appriciate the utility of them now that I need reading glasses; so I wouldn't add one to a watch, the lack of the cyclops on my Steinhart OBDLC is a plus point for me.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Darwin said:


> The Parnis and the magnification of the cyclops look good. However, the font on the date wheel is a let down... Alpha - have you considered getting a 2.5x cyclops from Otto Frei and having it installed on your Steinhart? I always felt that that is what I would do if I were to buy an OV1. FWIW, the cyclops on my Marathon SAR is 2.5x mag as well.


I forgot about Parnis, etc. I guess what I mean is that among the same price range, there are no others as good as Squale's cyclop, which is odd, but it's not a huge deal. I also did not know that Marathon had a good cyclop, too.

I don't really feel that it's worth sending it to a watchmaker just to get the cyclops swapped. (I cannot and absolutely would not attempt to remove it myself). If I was going to get it swapped for a better one on the Pepsi GMT, I might as well have it removed. Which, is what I'd rather do, but I don't feel that the cyclop takes anything (or too much) away aesthetically from my Pepsi GMT, and as I said I don't mind it on my Squale's since it at least works. Although now you got me thinking about how nice they would all look without it! :-d But only one of my Steinhart's actually has the cyclop, (Pepsi GMT), and only two of my other watches do (20 Atmos), so I only have a few of them, and thus far they haven't bothered me to the point of actually wanting to get them removed.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Agreed about Steinharts looking good with the cyclops removed. I always like my watches to look as they did from the factory, though and as the cyclops on the Steinhart would bother me, this is the solution I mulled over. FWIW, I'd do the work myself (though having said that, the cyclops on my Marathon SAR *looks* to be askew and I haven't summoned the courage to remove it and realign it!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Cyclopsectomy: All it takes is a torch, a razorblade, a double whiskey, and a couple brass cajones. You can do it, AlphaWolf & Darwin!


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Cyclopsectomy: All it takes is a torch, a razorblade, a double whiskey, and a couple brass cajones. You can do it, AlphaWolf & Darwin!


No, I'm not doing it. LOL, I don't mind them on the 3 watches I have them on.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Cyclopsectomy: All it takes is a torch, a razorblade, a double whiskey, and a couple brass cajones. You can do it, AlphaWolf & Darwin!


I've done 3. 2 of the 3 look great! That third one? We don't talk about the third one.


----------



## Bodoubles (Oct 2, 2013)

I made this picture for comparison, but it's against my SD and not a Sub. The SD has a slightly smaller Dial and on the pic it looks like the 20Atmos is way bigger.
But it's def not in reality. The SD is also a bit higher but what I can tell is that these are both excellent watches which are extremly comfortable to wear...:-!



















All the best, Ben


----------



## Bodoubles (Oct 2, 2013)

I think I will try to drill the lugs on my Atmos so it looks much more vintage. I think I can make it by using my new toy: :-d










Ben


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

Bodoubles said:


> I made this picture for comparison, but it's against my SD and not a Sub. The SD has a slightly smaller Dial and on the pic it looks like the 20Atmos is way bigger.
> But it's def not in reality. The SD is also a bit higher but what I can tell is that these are both excellent watches which are extremly comfortable to wear...:-!
> 
> 
> ...


the watch on the rigth seems to be a very well made homage.


----------



## Bodoubles (Oct 2, 2013)

Indeed!


----------



## Watchuthinking (Apr 11, 2013)

Bodoubles said:


> I think I will try to drill the lugs on my Atmos so it looks much more vintage. I think I can make it by using my new toy


Ben, if the new toy works, could we form an orderly queue for your services?


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Just ordered a Tiger Concepts big crown sub. Looking forward to receiving it

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Bodoubles (Oct 2, 2013)

Watchuthinking said:


> Ben, if the new toy works, could we form an orderly queue for your services?


I'll see. I'm a bit afraid of at the moment. If it's successful and easier than I expect, probably yes, I would help someone out.
First of all I have to buy some 1 mm cutter. Hold you up to date!

Ben


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Watchuthinking said:


> Ben, if the new toy works, could we form an orderly queue for your services?


I would sign several watches up for this service. Great new toy!


----------



## Courrege (Apr 18, 2011)

There are many many homages of The Submariner but I still haven't seen one of the actual, more modern (from 2010) Subs. Are there any that I don't know of?


----------



## Courrege (Apr 18, 2011)

Still anxious to see a Squale Atmos 20 vs Rolex Sub comparative .


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Courrege said:


> There are many many homages of The Submariner but I still haven't seen one of the actual, more modern (from 2010) Subs. Are there any that I don't know of?


Are you referring to the ceramic bezeled Submariner? Parnis makes a decent SubC homage. Usually a sterile dial, but some do have branding. I think they make green, black, and blue.


----------



## Courrege (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm referring to this one. The case is a bit boxier and the crown guards are bigger. I'm not an expert but I read that they make a new model since 2012.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Courrege said:


> I'm referring to this one. The case is a bit boxier and the crown guards are bigger. I'm not an expert but I read that they make a new model since 2012.
> View attachment 1251022


Thicker case, wider crown guards, wide minute hand. Might not be exact, but pretty close. Ceramic bezel too.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=261303046651


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> Thicker case, wider crown guards, wide minute hand. Might not be exact, but pretty close. Ceramic bezel too.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=261303046651


I like the new Submariner's design even though the widespread WIS opinion on them seems to be split 50/50. I love the style of vintage Submariner's too, though. However, if I had $10,000 to burn, there's not a doubt in my mind that I'd buy the current super case Sub. I like the new case and I think it goes really well/compliments a lot of the Rolex sports models like the Sub, GMT Master, Explorer, DateJust, Milgauss, etc. You gotta love that maxi dial, too. :-!


----------



## Courrege (Apr 18, 2011)

Super case? Is that the name of this new case?


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

Courrege said:


> Super case? Is that the name of this new case?


Let me google that for you


----------



## Courrege (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## canadian300zx (Oct 15, 2009)

I think this This is the Newer style SUb Parnis does with the Ceramic Bezel. Its more boxier and does have bigger crown guards, and also has the Newer style Oyster Glide Lock Bracelet to. So far this style Ive only come across in the sterile dial, the Parnis in the eBay link above is a bit different and uses the old style Oyster Bracelet not the new style glide lock if you look closely. Thus far I think this newer Sub and the DSSD style only come in the sterile dial not branded Parnis.

The newer Parnis sub








With the new style Oyster Glide Lock Bracelet.








And I do Believe this is the Parnis DSSD (Deep Sea, Sea Dweller) "Homage" style watch. Which I think tends to come mostly in a sterile Dial, but I Have seen Tiger Concepts do a SnowFlake Hand and Dial Version of this watch.

















The Lume because i know you all like Lume pictures here.








This is the Tiger Concepts DSSD Version with SnowFlake Hands.








Hope that Helps.

Sean


----------



## AmirAli (Dec 26, 2011)

My Invicta Pro Diver 5053


----------



## canadian300zx (Oct 15, 2009)

My Invicta 8926OBv2, with the NH35A Seiko 24-jewel Hacking movement. On a Oyster Glide Lock Bracelet.

























Sean


----------



## Bodoubles (Oct 2, 2013)

Today I received my 1mm drillbits für the lugs of my 20Atmos... it's getting serious 










Ben


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

both not new - just new on one pic to compare. would love to have those two merged:

Steinhart Ocean Black DLC vs Gigandet G2 black


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Got a new leather NATO from Crown & Buckle for my OVM. Thanks to the strap exchange thread! :-!


----------



## Courrege (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## Courrege (Apr 18, 2011)

I thought you would like to watch this: VIDEO: The Thirteen MilSubs of Grahame Fowler


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yet another iteration of the Squale 20 Atmos. (Gnomon pic.)


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Got another new strap in the mail today thanks to the strap exchange thread! :-! A nice NATO that resembles the one that comes with the Tudor Heritage Chrono. A fitting match for my Snowflake. ;-)


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks to this thread, I'm starting to warm up to the snowflake mil-sub flavor. 

Starts search for an OWC MS-9411/9401...


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

My OWC 9411 is one of my favourite watches... 9401 on pre-order. Contact Dan Flock and reserve one! The next generation is going to have a "compressor" case, signed crown, deployant clasp, and the option of a date window at 4 o'clock... Dan is also changing the manufacturing process in that he's going to receive case parts for inspection, assembly and pressure testing before the movement, dial and hands are installed. The end result should be an even higher level of fit and finish.



tincob said:


> Thanks to this thread, I'm starting to warm up to the snowflake mil-sub flavor.
> 
> Starts search for an OWC MS-9411/9401...


----------



## liminal (Sep 1, 2013)

chbx said:


> both not new - just new on one pic to compare. would love to have those two merged:
> 
> Steinhart Ocean Black DLC vs Gigandet G2 black
> 
> View attachment 1253589


I cannot stop looking at pictures of this model Steinhart. I don't really want another diver but man it's a slick watch.

I love the stealth look of the Gigandet too but the cyclops isn't for me.


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

liminal said:


> I cannot stop looking at pictures of this model Steinhart. I don't really want another diver but man it's a slick watch.
> 
> I love the stealth look of the Gigandet too but the cyclops isn't for me.


did a lot of research which black diver i should get. and as the project x rolex mod is a little expensive i settled for the steinhart (after buying the gigandet) and love it. yes, the cyclop is a problem on the gigandet...

here's a little review of the ocean black dlc with more pics (one on the gigandet can be found here in this section): https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/review-steinhart-ocean-black-dlc-926270.html

and yes, a great looking watch...


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

My plans for a blue Tudor Snowflake homage have hit a snag; I thought the blue Tiger Concepts SF dial was going to be a good match for the blue Parnis SubC...














...unfortunately, the top picture is not a good representation of the blue, it's actually more of a greenish blue...







...and doesn't go with the Parnis bezel. So now, the watch is inbetween with just the SF hands; still an improvement over the Mercedes and the blue seconds hand!














Might have another go at a later date with my original choice of the blue Alpha Sub, the blues should be a better match and as the ST16 (in the Alpha) and the DG2813 are both Miyota based, so the Tiger SF dial for the DG2813 should work with the ST16...hopefully.


----------



## Courrege (Apr 18, 2011)

This may be a stupid question but is there anything wrong if I adjust the time on my Squale 20 Atmos by turning the crown counterclockwise. For exampla if I want to go back an hour for daylight savings. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Courrege said:


> This may be a stupid question but is there anything wrong if I adjust the time on my Squale 20 Atmos by turning the crown counterclockwise. For exampla if I want to go back an hour for daylight savings. Thanks in advance.


It's not going to necessarily break the watch the first time you do that, but definitely do not do that!

If you want to ever set the time back for daylight savings or for whatever reason, you're just going to have to re-set the time and date totally. But hey, taking a few more minutes out of a day to re-set your watch is better than having a broken watch, right? :-d

(Also keep in mind that *you do turn the crown counterclockwise* to advance the hands as normal. If you turn the crown *clockwise*, the hands will move* backwards, do not do that *as the watch was not designed to work that way at all). You only turn the crown clockwise when winding the watch, changing the date, and screwing the crown in.

Also, just as a tip/reminder, never, ever change the date on the watch if the hands are anywhere near or between approximately 9pm-4am. To be safe, I always set my watch hands to just after noon when changing the date. (You can know that they're at noon as long as the date doesn't change when the hour hand goes past 12. So you have to pay some attention when doing this).


----------



## Courrege (Apr 18, 2011)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> It's not going to necessarily break the watch the first time you do that, but definitely do not do that!
> 
> If you want to ever set the time back for daylight savings or for whatever reason, you're just going to have to re-set the time and date totally. But hey, taking a few more minutes out of a day to re-set your watch is better than having a broken watch, right? :-d
> 
> ...


Sorry, I meant turning the dial and not the crown in counter clockwise direction. I just read that it is ok to do this as long as you don't do it between 9PM to 3AM, when you're not supposed to set the date. But I prefer to be safe and always do it clockwise.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

peakay said:


> My plans for a blue Tudor Snowflake homage have hit a snag; I thought the blue Tiger Concepts SF dial was going to be a good match for the blue Parnis SubC...
> View attachment 1256780
> 
> View attachment 1256782
> ...


I like it as is! It looks great. I know you wanted a snowflake dial, but I'm use to this dial/hand combo because of my love for the Black Bay. It uses the traditional sub dial with snowflake hands.

I would say wear it a while as is. See what happens. It may grow on you. Either way, well done. Throw that thing on some dark brown leather. That's all that is missing in my opinion.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Regarding changing the time on a mechanical watch by rotating the crown counter clockwise - you'll see/hear arguments from both sides about the wisdom of doing this (ie don't do it, the sky will fall! OR what's the big deal?!). The best I've ever been able to determine about this is that it is movement specific. That is, there are (generally older) movements that are indeed prone to pallet jewel chipping if this is done. Best advice is to play it safe and avoid doing it. Of course, you could also find out what is advised for the specific movement in a watch... FWIW, I've been throwing caution to the wind for over 25 years and have set the time on watches 80 years old to current models by winding the crown counterclockwise with no ill effect. Having said that, I do try to avoid doing so, but don't sweat about it if I have to. Bottom line: there doesn't appear t be a definitive answer.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

peakay said:


> View attachment 1256788


Ace! Nice work, peakay. I'd call it a "Blue Bay".


----------



## Big_Dave (Jul 24, 2013)

My Two new Steinies.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Courrege said:


> Sorry, I meandro turning the dial in counter clockwise diraction. I just read that its ok to do this as long as you don't do it between 9 to 3, the time you're not supposed to ser the date too. Bur i prefer to Bê safe And do it clockwise. I online did it counter CW ince anyway.





Darwin said:


> Regarding changing the time on a mechanical watch by rotating the crown counter clockwise - you'll see/hear arguments from both sides about the wisdom of doing this (ie don't do it, the sky will fall! OR what's the big deal?!). The best I've ever been able to determine about this is that it is movement specific. That is, there are (generally older) movements that are indeed prone to pallet jewel chipping if this is done. Best advice is to play it safe and avoid doing it. Of course, you could also find out what is advised for the specific movement in a watch... FWIW, I've been throwing caution to the wind for over 25 years and have set the time on watches 80 years old to current models by winding the crown counterclockwise with no ill effect. Having said that, I do try to avoid doing so, but don't sweat about it if I have to. Bottom line: there doesn't appear t be a definitive answer.


Well, what I really meant is that when you're setting the time on a movement such as the ETA 2824-2 (any ETA movement, and really any watch movement that I can think of), you turn the _*crown counterclockwise*_ to rotate the _*hands clockwise*_ like normal to set the time. I was cautioning against rotating the _*crown clockwise*_ in the time setting position, as this would move the _*hands counterclockwise*_, which is not normal. I don't think that it would necessarily break it, but the watch is not designed to work that way, and I'm sure any watchmaker would advise against it as well. As I said, if it only takes a few more minutes out of your day to re-set your watch the proper way, I don't know about you, but I'd rather take those few extra minutes to do it the way it was designed, rather than _*risk*_ breaking it. YMMV though. (Take it from me, it's not fun at all to find out your watch is broken and then you have to get it fixed).


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Another shot of the O1VR


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Well, what I really meant is that when you're setting the time on a movement such as the ETA 2824-2 (any ETA movement, and really any watch movement that I can think of), you turn the _*crown counterclockwise*_ to rotate the _*hands clockwise*_ like normal to set the time. I was cautioning against rotating the _*crown clockwise*_ in the time setting position, as this would move the _*hands counterclockwise*_, which is not normal. I don't think that it would necessarily break it, but the watch is not designed to work that way, and I'm sure any watchmaker would advise against it as well. As I said, if it only takes a few more minutes out of your day to re-set your watch the proper way, I don't know about you, but I'd rather take those few extra minutes to do it the way it was designed, rather than _*risk*_ breaking it. YMMV though. (Take it from me, it's not fun at all to find out your watch is broken and then you have to get it fixed).


Ha! Nice catch - I had to grab a watch to confirm that I had gotten it all backwards... You're right, of course, alpha - better to play safe than wind up sorry and your point about having to have a watched fixed resonates because gone are the days for many of us when competent watchmakers had shops in our communities. So, a repair means shipping, waiting, and the outlay of cash. Not good and avoidable in this example.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Darwin said:


> Ha! Nice catch - I had to grab a watch to confirm that I had gotten it all backwards... You're right, of course, alpha - better to play safe than wind up sorry and your point about having to have a watched fixed resonates because gone are the days for many of us when competent watchmakers had shops in our communities. So, a repair means shipping, waiting, and the outlay of cash. Not good and avoidable in this example.


Exactly. Some people are lucky enough to have real watchmakers (not jewelers) in their local area, it just depends where you live. For me, if a watch needs service, I need to send it out. currently I've got one with James at MWWC and I'll probably be sending two more his way soon. But knowing that they're with a real professional and that the quality of the work will far exceed the wait time is very much so worth it to me. 

Also Darwin, I don't know if you've seen my post in the "Incoming" thread yet, but soon I will have the counterpart to your Rolex Everest on the way to me. The Smiths Everest! b-)


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> I've got one with James at MWWC


i hope you have it with jay at mcww  close only counts in horseshoe and handgranates 

but thanks a lot for the winding/setting instructions. i as a noob with mechanical watches have never heard about it.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Also Darwin, I don't know if you've seen my post in the "Incoming" thread yet, but soon I will have the counterpart to your Rolex Everest on the way to me. The Smiths Everest! b-)


No, I missed the post but did notice it in your sig - can't wait to see pics! BTW, have you received your MKII/Defaufre Ocean 1 GMT yet?


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Darwin said:


> No, I missed the post but did notice it in your sig - can't wait to see pics! BTW, have you received your MKII/Defaufre Ocean 1 GMT yet?


Yes, I received the Debaufre/MKII mod, but unfortunately it needs to get serviced because the dial shifts a little bit when I pull the crown out to set the time and push it back in. The threading on the crown is also extremely rough, so hopefully that can be fixed as well. It also runs very slow (I timed it at -15 secs within 2 hours, and -40 secs in less than a day). The dial movement and timing issues were not present when in the possession of the previous owner (my WIS friend), so I'm thinking that it may have either been damaged during shipping or it may have been a random failure and I just happened to be the person who used it that one last time before it broke or something. Either way, it needs to be fixed so I can't enjoy it yet.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Yes, I received the Debaufre/MKII mod, but unfortunately it needs to get serviced because the dial shifts a little bit when I pull the crown out to set the time and push it back in. The threading on the crown is also extremely rough, so hopefully that can be fixed as well. It also runs very slow (I timed it at -15 secs within 2 hours, and -40 secs in less than a day). The dial movement and timing issues were not present when in the possession of the previous owner (my WIS friend), so I'm thinking that it may have either been damaged during shipping or it may have been a random failure and I just happened to be the person who used it that one last time before it broke or something. Either way, it needs to be fixed so I can't enjoy it yet.


Oh, sorry to hear that! I hope it gets sorted out quickly.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

My Squale 1545 just arrived today, it's my first diver. I love it! Very dangerous purchase though because now I desperately want the real thing...something to dream for I suppose.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

chbx said:


> i hope you have it with jay at mcww  close only counts in horseshoe and handgranates


No, he means MWWC: http://www.midwestwatchandclock.com/


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> My Squale 1545 just arrived today, it's my first diver. I love it! Very dangerous purchase though because now I desperately want the real thing...something to dream for I suppose.
> 
> View attachment 1258353


Very nice. Be careful not to do what I did the other week. :-|










Now I'm trying to figure out how to get funds for it. :think:




----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

harrym71 said:


> Very nice. Be careful not to do what I did the other week. :-|
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Want. So. Bad...must resist! I think I'm going to start saving now. If I save $10 per paycheck I'll be able to afford it in 20 years


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

^^Harry I feel your pain, I am in the same boat after trying one on whilst on holiday last month. The trouble is that I would have to sell my Stowa MO and my Sapphire Speedy Pro to help fund it, but If I was ever going to be a one watch kinda guy, there's no question that the SubC would be the one.


----------



## Mmourad82 (Oct 20, 2013)

harrym71 said:


> Very nice. Be careful not to do what I did the other week. :-|
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 go for it man looks beautiful


----------



## Mmourad82 (Oct 20, 2013)

yeah thats so true the more homage watches you buy the more you wish it was the real thing lol



Iowa_Watchman said:


> My Squale 1545 just arrived today, it's my first diver. I love it! Very dangerous purchase though because now I desperately want the real thing...something to dream for I suppose.
> 
> View attachment 1258353


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Mmourad82 said:


> yeah thats so true the more homage watches you buy the more you wish it was the real thing lol


I agree that this is true to some extent, as the owner of 11 homage watches (6 Submariner style, 2 Explorer II style, 1 Explorer I style, 1 GMT Master style, and one MilSub/GMT Master mix mod), sometimes I do feel that I wish any one of them, or all of them were "the real thing", but I also don't. Because all of my homages are homages of vintage Rolex sport/military models that are so rare and expensive, that I really could never get any one of their Rolex counterparts, nor would I want to put up with the service cost/liability. Also, if I had the Rolex counterpart of each watch in my collection, I would have a staggering $400,000~ collection! So, to me, homages do serve a very important purpose.

The entire value of my homage collection is $5,500 full value. Meaning, if I were so inclined, I could sell all of them except for one and still be able to afford a Tudor Heritage Black Bay probably with tax included. Or, I could sell all of them and probably be able to afford a vintage or slightly vintage Rolex Submariner or other sport model. So why don't I do this? Well, mostly because if I suddenly had that money (selling takes time as well), I really wouldn't want to just immediately spend it on another (one) watch. Also, I would find it pretty scary spending that much on a watch and just hoping it doesn't get lost or damaged during shipment, etc. To me, it would just be way too risky, and I know that deep down, I would miss my homages as I have built up an affection for my collection since with homages, I can actually have 11 different styles of rare vintage Rolex, without spending the big bucks and taking the big risks. If I won the lottery I'd definitely buy the new Sub, GMT Master, Explorer II, Explorer I, Milgauss, Tudor HBB, Tudor Pelagos etc. And heck, maybe at least one of those watches is in my future if I ever find myself comfortable enough to drop the dough on one. Out of all the Rolexes, the one that is the most realistic for me to afford, and the one I think I want the most is the Tudor HBB. That one at least might be in my future, but for now, homages are more than good enough for me.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> I agree that this is true to some extent, as the owner of 11 homage watches (6 Submariner style, 2 Explorer II style, 1 Explorer I style, 1 GMT Master style, and one MilSub/GMT Master mix mod), sometimes I do feel that I wish any one of them, or all of them were "the real thing", but I also don't. Because all of my homages are homages of vintage Rolex sport/military models that are so rare and expensive, that I really could never get any one of their Rolex counterparts, nor would I want to put up with the service cost/liability. Also, if I had the Rolex counterpart of each watch in my collection, I would have a staggering $400,000~ collection! So, to me, homages do serve a very important purpose.
> 
> The entire value of my homage collection is $5,500 full value. Meaning, if I were so inclined, I could sell all of them except for one and still be able to afford a Tudor Heritage Black Bay probably with tax included. Or, I could sell all of them and probably be able to afford a vintage or slightly vintage Rolex Submariner or other sport model. So why don't I do this? Well, mostly because if I suddenly had that money (selling takes time as well), I really wouldn't want to just immediately spend it on another (one) watch. Also, I would find it pretty scary spending that much on a watch and just hoping it doesn't get lost or damaged during shipment, etc. To me, it would just be way too risky, and I know that deep down, I would miss my homages as I have built up an affection for my collection since with homages, I can actually have 11 different styles of rare vintage Rolex, without spending the big bucks and taking the big risks. If I won the lottery I'd definitely buy the new Sub, GMT Master, Explorer II, Explorer I, Milgauss, Tudor HBB, Tudor Pelagos etc. And heck, maybe at least one of those watches is in my future if I ever find myself comfortable enough to drop the dough on one. Out of all the Rolexes, the one that is the most realistic for me to afford, and the one I think I want the most is the Tudor HBB. That one at least might be in my future, but for now, homages are more than good enough for me.


Great points and perfectly stated. Now all that aside, I see you have a Smiths Everest in the incoming portion of your signature. NICE!!!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Props, AlphaWolf. As I like to say, "Homage watches democratize history for the common wrist."

Here's mine:


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> Great points and perfectly stated. Now all that aside, I see you have a Smiths Everest in the incoming portion of your signature. NICE!!!


Thank you. Yes I'm looking forward to getting the Explorer I's sister...;-)



Fullers1845 said:


> Props, AlphaWolf. As I like to say, "Homage watches democratize history for the common wrist."
> 
> Here's mine:


Indeed, they literally do! That is one of the most awesome pics I have seen of a Kingston btw. :-! b-)


----------



## Courrege (Apr 18, 2011)

Same here, bought my Squale and now I want the real thing!


----------



## Courrege (Apr 18, 2011)

Perfect Alpha. You said it all.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Someone recently PM'd me a question to the effect of "What's up with Submariner homages, anyway?" Here's what I said. What would you guys say?

******
I could say "you either get Homages or you don't", which may be true but is not very helpful. ;-) I could also direct you to my thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/greatest-best-watch-world-tribute-any-guesses-631127.html, but that is mostly frivolous accolades, not the reasons behind same.

You are specifically asking about Submariner homages so I'll stick to that, though I think my answer could apply to other homages as well (BP FF, Paul Newman Daytona, Benrus Type I, Bundswehr chronos, Fliegers, etc.)

A reason one Sub homage is not the same as another is because of the many many historic Rolex Sub references. 6538, 5512, 5513, 5517, 1680, 16110, 14060, 14060M. You can Google "Rolex" and any of those numbers for an example of that Sub. So first there is the Submariner, then there is the particular reference, made in a particular time period. The same is true for Tudor Submariners. I haven't even mentioned the modern (post 2010) supercased, ceramic bezel models from Rolex.

As with anything collectable, this kind of variation spawns all kinds of passion. Take a look at these shots from the Vintage Rolex Passion Meeting 2013 in some Undisclosed Beautiful European Location: http://rolexpassionreport.com/13345/vintage-rolex-passion-meeting-2013-many-thanks-to-all-of-you/ It is safe to say that there are at least hundreds of thousands, if not millions of dollars worth of Rolex watches at one of these meets.

Even though I have owned Rolex, Tudor, and Omega, it is also true that I will *never* be able to play with the watches in that league (Nor do I really want to). But I love the way they look. And the stories they tell. And the vintage style of days gone by. This guy also plays in that league, and has started a curating a boutique of vintage lifestyle items for sale: http://100percent-rolex.blogspot.com/

Come to think of it, I probably could not remain mentally stable and wear a ~$60,000 watch (like the Ref. 6538 Sub, pictured below) out in public. But I love the way it looks and the stories it could tell.










Then of course, there is James Bond. Women want him. Men want to be him. And outside of the Stupid Seiko Seventies, Connery, Lazenby, Moore, and Dalton all wore Rolex Subs. The famous photo from "Goldfinger" below--skinny-ass strap and all--may be the single most influential force behind the entire MkII Kingston Project.










Crazy, right? (Pic credit: 66Cooper)










When I came to Watchuseek years back, I had just purchased an Orient 2ER homage to the Rolex 16110 Sub Date. I have long admired the iconic Sub, and was pleased to find this Japanese automatic with decent brand history for $140 from Island Watch. Presto, I had the look and functionality of the watch I so long admired.

Of course, then I learned about the Invicta 8926, Steinhart, Debaufre, Marcello C, and now Squale, Hager, Seiko mods, etc., etc. Most of the modern Sub homages sold by most watch companies are tributes to the relatively modern Ref. 16110 Sub date, complete with cyclops date magnifier. Several makers are branching out into tributes of the more obscure (and collectable) Sub references like the Steinhart OVM and Hager Commando (Ref. 5517 MilSub), the MkII Kingston and Nassau (Ref. 6538 Big Crown Sub), OWC Blue Snowflake (Tudor 9401).

Interestingly, the Tudor Black Bay is a homage in its own right to several historic Tudor Submariner references. It is not a Submariner it is a Black Bay, but it is a modern watch in the spirit of Subs made by Tudor for over 60 years. (Somebody at Rolex/Tudor is paying attention.)

I have a suspicion that in the long run even though it will never approach the same resale value, my limited edition MkII Kingston will be rarer than even a Rolex 6538. And that makes me smile.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Neither one looks exactly like a Submariner, but they both pull bits and pieces to create their own look.

Here's my two Sub Homage creations.









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> Neither one looks exactly like a Submariner, but they both pull bits and pieces to create their own look.
> 
> Here's my two Sub Homage creations.
> 
> ...


Awesome duo you got there! I wouldn't call them both Sub homages though. The one on the left is clearly an Explorer II homage, while the one on the right is your awesome Tudor Snowflake Sub homage with some GMT Master flavor mixed in. :-!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Awesome duo you got there! I wouldn't call them both Sub homages though. The one on the left is clearly an Explorer II homage, while the one on the right is your awesome Tudor Snowflake Sub homage with some GMT Master flavor mixed in. :-!


The only reason I give the one on the left any sub relations is I used a sub dial and sub merc hands. I removed the black outlined hands and indices along with the 24hr hand that match the Exp II case. I will agree that a sub homage is a stretch.

Either way I'm quite happy with the pair. Thanks for the compliment! The Snowflake GMT is still by far my favorite. I originally had different plans for the Explorer II case, but I got impatient and decoded not to order parts. I hate waiting.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Someone recently PM'd me a question to the effect of "What's up with Submariner homages, anyway?" Here's what I said. What would you guys say?
> 
> ******
> I could say "you either get Homages or you don't", which may be true but is not very helpful. ;-) I could also direct you to my thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/greatest-best-watch-world-tribute-any-guesses-631127.html, but that is mostly frivolous accolades, not the reasons behind same.
> ...


Excellent points!

It was actually this scene out of Goldfinger that I first saw about 7 years ago that originally got me into watches in the first place. (and that's also why it's my forum avatar):










Anyone who's interested in the Submariner, and just by chance has not seen Goldfinger, you NEED to see this scene, as it basically sums it up without words the strong passion I have for the Sub, and really probably the driving force behind all Sub homages being created: Goldfinger Pre-Title Sequence - YouTube (You can see the Sub at 1:45 and 2:38).

Like you, Fullers, I started out very modestly with the Sub homage category. Originally back in 2008 or so, I began researching "what watch did Sean Connery wear as James Bond." As I had no idea what a Rolex was. But I remember being intrigued by the second hand sweeping as opposed to 1-sec ticking like a quartz, and the general vintage design (I didn't know how else to describe it back then). I just thought it looked like the coolest watch ever, and seeing my favorite character and actor wearing it only made me want one even more...

At first, I thought that it was probably just a relatively inexpensive watch they made "in the old days" that they no longer make. (How wrong I was! :-d). When I finally learned what a Submariner was, I looked it up online, and was crushed to find out that it was $5,000 for a modern one (at the time, now it's roughly $10,000 after taxes lol). So, I decided that I'd look for any Swiss watch that looked as close as possible to the Submariner. It suddenly became the only watch I wanted. I found my way to Amazon (this was WAY before I became a member of WUS, otherwise I would've become a WIS much, much earlier). Though I did learn a lot about the Sub through lurking WUS, just for some strange reason it took me years to actually join, as back then I wasn't really into forums at all; and I ended up finding a Wenger Swiss Army Battalion III quartz diver for $100 that looked enough like a Sub (except with BP/FF style hands), so I bought three of them; (one with a leather strap, one with a bracelet, since you know, you need to buy a whole new watch if you want a different strap :-d o| :rodekaart, and an orange bezel one 'just cuz it looked cool' ;-) :-d); and I bought the James Bond strap from Phoenix, (5 of them, since I was paranoid about them ceasing production. Funnily enough, they did end up ceasing production of the very particular Phoenix strap that I own). (Which I learned about through WUS) and that was it. I was happy wearing the same watch on the same strap nearly 24/7 for four years straight, and I went on several James Bond movie marathons in that time, happily and proudly wearing my first Sub homage.

Then I joined WUS and discovered Debaufre and Steinhart, in fact my first post was about how to get a Debaufre Ocean 1 since they were sold out of the 39mm version at the time. I had finally found the best Sub homage I had ever seen, even though funnily enough, a year later I just now got a Debaufre O1 39mm, albeit modded with MKII dial and hands. My actual first watch since joining the forum was a Steinhart Ocean 1-Black Bezel 42mm (which I no longer have, haha! The trademark of being a WIS, flipping a watch that you once considered to be a grail! :-d) Since they stopped making the 39mm. But, that was not enough. Oh no, one watch was not enough. I began learning about all the other homages out there, and then I realized that I still had not fulfilled my original desire, to get a direct 6538 Bond Sub homage, not a modern homage. That's when I learned about MKII, and that's when I began saving for my Nassau. (Before the Nassau I bought and eventually traded a 1st-gen Raven Vintage 40mm with ETA 2836-2, and I bought a Wilson Vintage 39mm which I obviously still have) And the rest is history preserved in my memory and on these forums. Yet another reason homages are so good. You can have 11 of them, spanning a years' worth of purchasing/flipping/selling/trading, and still not break the bank.

If only I had known, that the passion sparked by that photo above, would one day, over 4 years later, lead me to this:










Well, I can't explain it in words since the experience alone brings fond feelings to mind beyond words...


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> The only reason I give the one on the left any sub relations is I used a sub dial and sub merc hands. I removed the black outlined hands and indices along with the 24hr hand that match the Exp II case. I will agree that a sub homage is a stretch.
> 
> Either way I'm quite happy with the pair. Thanks for the compliment! The Snowflake GMT is still by far my favorite. I originally had different plans for the Explorer II case, but I got impatient and decoded not to order parts. I hate waiting.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk now Free


I see what you mean. I didn't even notice the mods you made to that Exp II homage. All it's missing is the Sub bezel, and you've got yourself a vintage Sub homage (the bezel on that one is fixed to the case anyway, I'm assuming?).

Your Snowflake GMT is my favorite though. I mean, what a unique idea! If you don't mind me asking, but what was your original plan for the Exp 2 case?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> I see what you mean. I didn't even notice the mods you made to that Exp II homage. All it's missing is the Sub bezel, and you've got yourself a vintage Sub homage (the bezel on that one is fixed to the case anyway, I'm assuming?).
> 
> Your Snowflake GMT is my favorite though. I mean, what a unique idea! If you don't mind me asking, but what was your original plan for the Exp 2 case?


I don't mind at all. My original plan was to order a gilt 3-6-9 Explorer dial and gold merc hands. A mashup of Explorer I & II. I usually order my parts from Ken at Raffles Time. His shipping is quick, but quick from China is at least 2 weeks.

Since I didn't want to wait, I decided to work with what I had on hand. The dial and hands were the original ones in the case I used for my Snowflake GMT. I aged the indices and hands. Then I removed the indices, sanded the dial, and repainted it. Put the indices back on the dial, and then everything else together. I butchered the cycloptomy on the cheap mineral crystal (cyclops shattered when I took the razor to it). Here is an up close of the dial. I think everything works well. I'm going to order a new crystal; probably a plexi.










I'm happy with the end product. I already bought a new band. Its more tan than the brown one in the picture. I haven't taken a new photo since putting it on. I think it helps to balance out the brown dial.

Thanks Alpha for the feedback on the Snowflake. Its probably my favorite watch I own.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

It's the Rolex Submariner that got me into watches. But since the real deal is currently out of my reach financially, I went looking for an homage. First I wanted just a Submariner Date homage, until I found out Steinhart made the OVR and I was sold, I had to have that one. Being a Bond fan I learned about the 6538 Submariner and went looking for a decent homage. I found the Raven and MKII and went for the Raven as IMHO the MKII is too expensive. Since joining WUS I have learned a lot, and got to know many different style watches. By reading a lot on the different forums my tastes diversified and I find myself drawn to the different vintage divers.
Now I'm on the hunt for a TACTICO TC2, a 70's Eterna homage, became somewhat of a grail for me. I also want an Omega SM300, the Precista PRS14 will tick that box, and a Doxa style watch.

When it comes to homages I think Fullers signature says it all: *Homage watches democratize history for the common wrist.
* 

​


----------



## DrR (May 31, 2013)

Hi, has anyone heard about ZULUDIVER SUB? 
From their website -This is a classic "submariner" diver's style watch made from solid stainless steel. Some details about the size and weight of the watch are as follows:

*Lug width:* 20mm
*Case height:* 49mm
*Case width:* 40mm, (44mm inc. crown)
*Case depth:* 13mm
*Case weight:* 125 grams
The case back is a screw-in type with glass insert that allows the automatic movement to be seen. This high grade movement has the "sea-gull stripes" Côtes de Genève style engraving and blue screws. Some more details about the TY-2806 movement:

*Beats per hour:* 21600bph
*Jewels:* 21 jewels
*Power Reserve:* 36 hours
*Winding Mechanism:* Bi-Directional Japanese Miyota type with Seiko-style magic lever
*Date Set Function:* Quick set date function
*Shock Resistance:* Incabloc shock resistance
*Hacking Function:* The seconds hand stops when the stem is pulled out for setting the time









Looks very appealing to me. Costs app. 80 euros. (130$). I suppose it's direct opponents are 8926, alpha, parnis etc. (That one imho looks more different and better - lack of chicken wings, polished center links, large engravings. Very clean and discreet (brushed case, bracelet). Only thing is that crown and it's guard look unproportionally big.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

I know it's not a Submariner but I just picked up this Borealis Sir Francis Drake which is a Tudor BB Homage just missing the large crown/no crown guard. I'm pleasantly impressed with it as its 43mm which is larger than the Tudor and makes it fit my wrist size better. Here it is on WJean Omega style mesh:









Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## CGarv (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello! I am new to WUS, but have been a lurker for a while. I am a new "collector" and am looking at buying an automatic-- particularly a Submariner homage. I have no chance of even coming close to affording the real thing in the next 10 years, so I might as well get the next best thing.

This is what I plan on buying(Invicta 8926OB):









-Caleb


----------



## CGarv (Oct 19, 2013)

Forgot to add: This will be my first automatic watch, so I hope it is a good starter automatic. 

Thanks!


-Caleb


----------



## canadian300zx (Oct 15, 2009)

The 89260b is a damn good watch probably one the few good invictas, although im not a fan of the bezel or the Stock ss Bracelet. But for $100 or less you can't go wrong with the 8926ob, ive had mine on my wrist for the last 3 weeks. Just waiting for a new dial and snowflake hands to get here then doing my first Snowflake mod. If you can find a 20mm oyster glide lock style bracelet its worth it, gives the watch much more solid feel I find.

Congrats and welcome to the affordables....


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Caleb,

I would also say you can't go wrong with the 8926. The look pretty good right out of the box, they're relatively inexpensive, and the movement is solid.

Plus, you can have all kinds of fun with them if you want to:









Welcome to f71 and enjoy your watch, whichever you may get. Make sure to post some pictures once you have it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

CGarv said:


> Hello! I am new to WUS, but have been a lurker for a while. I am a new "collector" and am looking at buying an automatic-- particularly a Submariner homage. I have no chance of even coming close to affording the real thing in the next 10 years, so I might as well get the next best thing.
> 
> This is what I plan on buying(Invicta 8926OB):
> 
> ...


Welcome, good choice!


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

OVM and O1VR


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice duo you got there Munch520


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> Caleb,
> 
> I would also say you can't go wrong with the 8926. The look pretty good right out of the box, they're relatively inexpensive, and the movement is solid.
> 
> ...


That is an awesome mod job, that shade of red is just right. It really looks top drawer..congrats!

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

More pre-loved subs, 'cause these things get inside your head....starting to think of the Raven Co. as the poor man's Tudor :-!
Please excuse this photo...:-s







Mulling the hoard over, the Invicta 8926 mod posted upthread is just a bit small for me personally at 39mm. Seiko movement winds very efficiently. Case is OK, bezel action is not too good, but I had to fix the previous owner's warping, which may have affected the action. :think:

The 40mm Hager (top) is a good size for cuffs, no worries running a nato underneath it. The movement has an indirectly driven second hand with a stutter, and you are winding the crown when screwing it down (mismatched crown stem). Case is great (pointy crown guards!), bezel action a bit rubbery, better than the Invicta (no backwards movement).

The Raven 42 is just about perfect size for me and has no crown guards, dome, date, and fully lumed bezel. The 2824-2 has good timekeeping and PR. Case is very good, bezel action is very good. I don't like the bracelet, but love this watch! Considering the quality and unusual feature set, this was very affordable.

The Armida A2 upthread (43mm) is a bit big for me on the bracelet, but wearable on straps without cuffs. I LOVE the lume and discreet black date!! The Miyota 8215 is just OK. Case is terrific, bezel action is perfect. The A2 was by far the most Sub for the money. :-!

The Raven 44 is a beautiful machine, I can really only pull it off on a strap due to size, but it has dome, date, and lume in spades. 9015 is great. Caseback is aggressively domed and bezel is tall (grippier than the Armida), with perfect action. No cuffs with this guy!

I have a Zenton V45 (same case as M45 or Helson SharkDiver 45), but to me, this case is no longer a Sub, it's a different lyre-lugged animal (some might disagree). :think:

Thanks all for the knowledge and experiences in this thread!! |>


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

tatt169 said:


> That is an awesome mod job, that shade of red is just right. It really looks top drawer..congrats!
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


Thank you. I put a lot of work into this one. Filed the Invicta logo from the side. Crown guards filed off. Case sides repolished as per original. Cyclops removed. Added the red bezel insert and snowflake hands. I kept the Invicta dial to give it that "stock from the factory" look. I'm actually surprised Invicta hasn't directly ripped the Black Bay on their own.

And since posts always need pictures, here's one more.









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> I know it's not a Submariner but I just picked up this Borealis Sir Francis Drake which is a Tudor BB Homage just missing the large crown/no crown guard. I'm pleasantly impressed with it as its 43mm which is larger than the Tudor and makes it fit my wrist size better. Here it is on WJean Omega style mesh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great choice on the mesh. It takes on a whole different look. I didn't know these were 43mm. Do you mind posting a profile pic when you get a chance? I am interested to see how thick the case is.

Great watch!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> Great choice on the mesh. It takes on a whole different look. I didn't know these were 43mm. Do you mind posting a profile pic when you get a chance? I am interested to see how thick the case is.
> 
> Great watch!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk now Free


I can get you a caliper measurement if you want as well as a profile pic. I'll work on it later tonight.

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> I can get you a caliper measurement if you want as well as a profile pic. I'll work on it later tonight.
> 
> Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


A profile pic would make me happy. Not too concerned with the actual height vs how it wears. Thank you!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Broke out the ol helenarou again. Need to do a little surgery on the strap though. Glue is coming undone, so I'll hit it w a few dabs of crazy glue.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Will that work.

Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Here's a couple more pics of the Borealis on a Crown and Buckle vintage strap. Looks even closer to the Tudor BB. 









Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

I floated over to the Bahamas this weekend & picked up a Tudor Black Bay at John Bull in downtown Nassau. I already liked it but once I held it in my hands it was over & the deal was done.


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Here it is next to the homage I made.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

KIGER said:


> Here it is next to the homage I made.
> 
> View attachment 1264452


That's quite the pair! Similar but different. Congratulations on the pick up!

Any plans for the homage now? Add a new insert? Maybe blue? Is different enough on my opinion that the two can coexist.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> Here's a couple more pics of the Borealis on a Crown and Buckle vintage strap. Looks even closer to the Tudor BB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning on that strap.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey Kiger - what is the base watch from which you built the homage? Enquiring minds want to know... _I_ want to know!


KIGER said:


> Here it is next to the homage I made.
> 
> View attachment 1264452


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

Some new straps on the OVM


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

And here's the latest from Armida. The A8 milsub homage in brass. Date/No-Date, 2 lume options, black or green dial. Cant get the pics, so here's a link: http://www.armidawatches.com/a8-brass.php


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey Darwin, the case was sourced from ken at ............ I acquired more than several from him to use as case design studies for the KIGER Milsub brand I have started, trying different hands, dials, & case blasts. A few years ago when I started to buy cases from him I asked if he could get any 5517 or 6538 case but he didn't have a clue to what they were or what a Bond Sub or Milsub was. After educating him he started sourcing them from the factory in China near where he lives. Now he sells them & uses the lingo. He sells on ebay but after I turned him onto the whole Bond/Milsub craze he then created a ............com site. Some of the replica sites sell Rolex branded 6538's & bond subs so he is obviously sourcing the cases from the factory that produces these & other illegal Rolex knockoffs because he sells Rolex branded dials,crowns & bracelets as well as the 6538 or Bond Sub dial. The cases he sells can be hit & miss because he is getting different grade cases. Chinese factories make A,B,C & D quality cases. It all comes down to the fit & finish & time they spend on it. A chinese factory can make a top quality watch that is equal to a Swiss made or the lowest quality you can imagine. it depends on the customer who is ordering the run & how much they have to invest & what there business ethics are. So the chinese factories just produce the quality that the investor & reseller wants to & or can afford. So if you get a cheap Chinese made watch it's because the company that has them produced is having cheap product produced. So contact Ken prior to buying & let him know you want the highest quality case with stainless steel crowns & tubes. Because some of his lower grade cases come with brass tubes & chrome plated brass crowns which will easily strip. The Subs in the pic below are all from ........... except the 42mm one that is on the left, 3rd one to the back, it's a W3. Some bezels & hands were acquired elsewhere. Cheers, Mark p.s. when I edited this post to correct that one watch was a W3, I noticed the name of the vendor name was dotted out. Not by me but obviously automatically by the moderator. Some sort of issue I suppose. I guess you would have to private message me for that info.


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks Jelliottz, I am going to leave it as is. I'm calling it the Stunt model so it can take the beating when I'm jumping off helicopters on to trains etc & killing bad guys so the Hero (Tudor) version stays pristine for the close up shots. I am working on a couple of Sub's with a Blue bezel & I am printing my own dial. A raw silver aluminum dial with the tick & hour marks printed or anodized in blue. I have been doing some design studies on the Sub platform to get some ideas for the KIGER Milsub brand I am starting. Here's some new pics of the first release KIGER Milsub.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

KIGER said:


> Thanks Jelliottz, I am going to leave it as is. I'm calling it the Stunt model so it can take the beating when I'm jumping off helicopters on to trains etc & killing bad guys so the Hero (Tudor) version stays pristine for the close up shots. I am working on a couple of Sub's with a Blue bezel & I am printing my own dial. A raw silver aluminum dial with the tick & hour marks printed or anodized in blue. I have been doing some design studies on the Sub platform to get some ideas for the KIGER Milsub brand I am starting. Here's some new pics of the first release KIGER Milsub.
> 
> View attachment 1265369
> 
> View attachment 1265370


Really like it. Do you sell these? Or where can I get one?


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

mario24601 said:


> Really like it. Do you sell these? Or where can I get one?


Thanks Mario. This is the prototype. The watches should be available sometime late january if all goes well. The first run will be limited to 20 - 25 pieces. You can find out more about this watch if you go back to page 77 on this thread.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

KIGER said:


> View attachment 1265352


Kiger,

If you need help, I have some extra space at my house where I can store these for you. No, really, it wouldn't be a problem at all. It would be my pleasure to offer a helping hand. Send them all on over, and I'll take care of them for you. I'm just that kind of person...

John

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Kiger,
> 
> If you need help, I have some extra space at my house where I can store these for you. No, really, it wouldn't be a problem at all. It would be my pleasure to offer a helping hand. Send them all on over, and I'll take care of them for you. I'm just that kind of person...
> 
> ...


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

KIGER said:


> jelliottz said:
> 
> 
> > Kiger,
> ...


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> KIGER said:
> 
> 
> > Its a great looking group of watches. Can't blame a guy for trying under the guise of honor.
> ...


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

KIGER said:


> jelliottz said:
> 
> 
> > KIGER said:
> ...


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

You're killing me, Kiger! These look spectacular...


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

This might interest anyone looking for a super size custom Sub.









Look up shop name 'Swiss-Made-Time' on ebay, they even have a service for custom logo's to finish your self-build with a unique personal touch; although it's not cheap!


----------



## asdf1230 (Nov 9, 2010)

Here's one that I wouldn't venture to be "best", but certainly unique: Casio MD501.









I haven't seen it beyond the Spanish watch forum Hablemos de Relojes









From the last shot, it looks like business. Despite quartz movement & 100m WR, the day-date complication & oversized dial markers somewhat remind me of the Seiko 6309-7040. That, or it's the photography skills.


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

asdf1230 said:


> Here's one that I wouldn't venture to be "best", but certainly unique: Casio MD501.
> 
> View attachment 1266738
> 
> ...


I want one!


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

asdf1230 said:


> Here's one that I wouldn't venture to be "best", but certainly unique: Casio MD501.
> 
> View attachment 1266738


Anyone else notice that the dial is crooked on this? (hint, look at the day/date window and the 12,6,9 markers).


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

KIGER said:


> jelliottz said:
> 
> 
> > KIGER said:
> ...


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Just had the Armida A8 show up today. It's pretty substantial feeling and heavier than my Borealis and about the same as the Maranez Layan. I have to say it looks even better in person and the orqnge/vintage lume is distinct and matches well. It will be getting some good wrist time till the C60 GMT shows for sure.

Quick lume charge pic:








Pre-lume charge :









Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## Jmincieli (Sep 5, 2013)

Kiger, Any thoughts on an Explorer II homage?


----------



## Jmincieli (Sep 5, 2013)

Invicta 8926ob modified to look like a GMT.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Jmincieli said:


> View attachment 1267957
> Invicta 8926ob modified to look like a GMT.


Looks good. The NATO pulls it all together.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Jmincieli said:


> Kiger, Any thoughts on an Explorer II homage?


J, I thought about doing an Explorer I with an ETA 2836 movement & Explorer II GMT hands but I have not done an Exp II Case yet. 
Here's the other & better shot of the Silver bezel insert with red pip & red second hand I promised Jelliottz. When I did this one, the Silver bez insert 
kinda of gave me the Exp II feel but you now have got my creative brain ticking & also a shot of another sterile Crown Guard Sub but with Sword hands. Re edit: Sorry Snowflake hands.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Kiger - I love having the date feature on my watches, are you considering the Mil-sub with a date? Everything you have posted so far is HOT!

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Darwin said:


> Kiger - I love having the date feature on my watches, are you considering the Mil-sub with a date? Everything you have posted so far is HOT!
> 
> Darwin, I planned to do the first release as a non date & then offer the date dial as an option on the next release but I'm not opposed to doing a custom date dial on the first release. I expected to get some requests as I have already for sword hands & figure snowflake hands might be requested as well. -Mark


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

KIGER said:


> Darwin said:
> 
> 
> > Kiger - I love having the date feature on my watches, are you considering the Mil-sub with a date? Everything you have posted so far is HOT!
> ...


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

KIGER said:


> J, I thought about doing an Explorer I with an ETA 2836 movement & Explorer II GMT hands but I have not done an Exp II Case yet.
> Here's the other & better shot of the Silver bezel insert with red pip & red second hand I promised Jelliottz. When I did this one, the Silver bez insert
> kinda of gave me the Exp II feel but you now have got my creative brain ticking & also a shot of another sterile Crown Guard Sub but with Sword hands.
> 
> ...


What case did you use for the silver bezeled one? Those pointed crown guards look really sharp (no pun intended).


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Gazza74 said:


> KIGER said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with everyone else - those watches look great! Do you have pricing information yet? (sorry, I'm sure it's been asked before).
> ...


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks Mark. I really like your vision statement, and that watch in this photo is so sexy! Hopefully I'll be one of the lucky enthusiasts 



KIGER said:


> Gazza74 said:
> 
> 
> > Gazza, All of the newer style Subs with crown guards are all just design studies I did. The watch I am releasing is the no crown guard straight edge coin bezel 6538 style homage. You can see pics of it on page 90 & 76 0r read the back story on page 77. Maybe I will retro brand the dials & upgrade the weak lume & release them as the prototypes they are in to the wild. I do not have final pricing but it will be more than the sterile W3 & Kemmner version but will come with some swag & extras that I don't want to release as of yet. I am trying to build a Brand so my first Enthusiast's will be Ambassadors/endorsers for the Brand. I don't use the term Customer. The experience of possessing a KIGER Milsub will go way beyond the initial purchase. I am looking to get the watch in the hands of enthusiast's that want to keep it in their collection & become a part of the KIGER brand & not just turn around & sell it on the forums. Great brands represent a lifestyle, I want to build my brand on the lifestyles that are represented by the lives of the first Enthusiast's to purchase the watch & become members of The KIGER Milsub Club. The Forefathers, A Brotherhood. Sort of like a Secret Society but not a Secret just exclusive to the Enthusiast owners & which an exclusive forum will be created for & which their input & opinions will drive future projects. A think tank if you will. Cheers, Mark
> ...


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> What case did you use for the silver bezeled one? Those pointed crown guards look really sharp (no pun intended).


John, all the crown guard subs are from the same run. I checked it against the others & there all the same. I think it's the fact that the case is brushed & the camera angle is making them seem sharper. It's one f the reasons I brushed the case & left the bezel & case back polished. I have also done this on the 69T date dial one but I ruby blasted the case instead of brushing it & left the bezel & caseback polished. It's a little more dramatic on that sandwich than the subtle brush of the Red Pip silver bezel one. I'm not feeling the 69T dial on that one though. I think it needs the traditional SUB or Tudor dial. 
-Mark


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

KIGER said:


> Gazza74 said:
> 
> 
> > Gazza, All of the newer style Subs with crown guards are all just design studies I did. The watch I am releasing is the no crown guard straight edge coin bezel 6538 style homage. You can see pics of it on page 90 & 76 0r read the back story on page 77. Maybe I will retro brand the dials & upgrade the weak lume & release them as the prototypes they are in to the wild. I do not have final pricing but it will be more than the sterile W3 & Kemmner version but will come with some swag & extras that I don't want to release as of yet. I am trying to build a Brand so my first Enthusiast's will be Ambassadors/endorsers for the Brand. I don't use the term Customer. The experience of possessing a KIGER Milsub will go way beyond the initial purchase. I am looking to get the watch in the hands of enthusiast's that want to keep it in their collection & become a part of the KIGER brand & not just turn around & sell it on the forums. Great brands represent a lifestyle, I want to build my brand on the lifestyles that are represented by the lives of the first Enthusiast's to purchase the watch & become members of The KIGER Milsub Club. The Forefathers, A Brotherhood. Sort of like a Secret Society but not a Secret just exclusive to the Enthusiast owners & which an exclusive forum will be created for & which their input & opinions will drive future projects. A think tank if you will. Cheers, Mark
> ...


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

mario24601 said:


> KIGER said:
> 
> 
> > I like it more and more with every new picture
> ...


----------



## canadian300zx (Oct 15, 2009)

I 3rd this.
Same here just something stunning about both the watch, and the KIGER Brand.


----------



## Jmincieli (Sep 5, 2013)

KIGER said:


> J, I thought about doing an Explorer I with an ETA 2836 movement & Explorer II GMT hands but I have not done an Exp II Case yet.
> Here's the other & better shot of the Silver bezel insert with red pip & red second hand I promised Jelliottz. When I did this one, the Silver bez insert
> kinda of gave me the Exp II feel but you now have got my creative brain ticking & also a shot of another sterile Crown Guard Sub but with Sword hands.
> 
> ...


The silver bezel insert looks great and has the Explorer II feel. There are so few good, true Explorer II homages out there. You could definitely sign me up for one if you do it. Especially if it has a white dial!!


----------



## Courrege (Apr 18, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## Courrege (Apr 18, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## KalistaAz (Oct 20, 2013)

My first post on WUS 

Are there any larger Sub Homage watches out there? 40 mm looks tiny on my wrist. Any 47 mm, 45 mm at min?

This forum just rocks and is costing me a lot of money, but I am so happy!

Thanks!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

peakay said:


> This might interest anyone looking for a super size custom Sub.
> 
> View attachment 1266494
> 
> ...





KalistaAz said:


> My first post on WUS
> 
> Are there any larger Sub Homage watches out there? 40 mm looks tiny on my wrist. Any 47 mm, 45 mm at min?
> 
> ...


These were posted a few days ago. Very big at 50mm, but you can pick your colors.

Parnis makes a DeepSea Sea Dweller homage at 43mm and thick.

Invicta makes some 43mm and 47mm sub homages, but their bigger ones have a scalloped bezel instead of coin edge.

I hope this helps a little. I'm sure someone else will chime in with more.

Welcome to f71!

Sent from my AOSP on Mako using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Raven 44mm Deep is the biggest I can think of. 

Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Here's a couple of shot's of a 42mm 200m & A 45mm 2000m both bead blast. I will eventually release the 42mm & maybe a limited few of the 45mm in different configurations.








42mm & 45mm







45mm







45mm Black light shot


----------



## KalistaAz (Oct 20, 2013)

jelliottz, Darwin, Kiger - Thanks for the reply guys and the warm welcome guys! I appreciate it.

Wow, I really dig that 45mm 2000m with the bead blast. Forgive my newbieness, do you make those? If so can I PM you for details?


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

KalistaAz said:


> jelliottz, Darwin, Kiger - Thanks for the reply guys and the warm welcome guys! I appreciate it.
> 
> Wow, I really dig that 45mm 2000m with the bead blast. Forgive my newbieness, do you make those? If so can I PM you for details?


Kalista, Like I said, I will eventually release the 42mm & will probably release a limited few of the 45mm after my KIGER Milsub brands initial release do the 40mm 6538 style homage. All the cases are made in Germany by Kemmner but assembled in the U.S. by my friend Chris Pappass at W3 in NC. The 45mm 2000m has made it's way around & several company's have branded & released that same case, I believe Deep Blue is one that comes to mind. W3 released them as well but sterile which are the ones in the pic but the 45mm I did the Merc hands & blue steel second custom as that was not an option by W3. Other than the branded versions out there the sterile ones by W3 haven't been run in a couple of years although Chris at W3 does have a couple of 42mm's still available but I know you are looking for something bigger & the 45mm is bigger & thicker which makes it sit higher on the wrist. It is definitely a SUBstantial piece & could be very useful worn across the knuckles if one was to find themselves in a Bar Fight with an angry drunk. You might find one for re sale on the forum or a branded one. If I can get a hold of some I will let you know & post their availability here. Here's a shot of another with a different dial & the standard sword hands, non blasted. Cheers, Mark Edit: Sorry about the Diver's Chronograph pic. I chose the wrong one & though I deleted it but can't seem to.


----------



## liminal (Sep 1, 2013)

KIGER said:


> J, I thought about doing an Explorer I with an ETA 2836 movement & Explorer II GMT hands but I have not done an Exp II Case yet.
> Here's the other & better shot of the Silver bezel insert with red pip & red second hand I promised Jelliottz. When I did this one, the Silver bez insert
> kinda of gave me the Exp II feel but you now have got my creative brain ticking & also a shot of another sterile Crown Guard Sub but with Sword hands. Re edit: Sorry Snowflake hands.
> 
> ...


Apologies if it's obvious but what's the second watch on the nato?

For a diver I really like the understated look.


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

liminal said:


> Apologies if it's obvious but what's the second watch on the nato?
> 
> For a diver I really like the understated look.


Liminal, they are both Sub homages. The second one on the grey striped martac strap has Tudor Snowflake hands & a matte black printed Milsud style dial which gives it the understated look as where as the silver bezel with red pip & second hand has the newer glossy dial with raised silver hour markers, so there's a lot going on there visually. -Mark


----------



## KalistaAz (Oct 20, 2013)

KIGER said:


> Kalista, Like I said, I will eventually release the 42mm & will probably release a limited few of the 45mm after my KIGER Milsub brands initial release do the 40mm 6538 style homage. All the cases are made in Germany by Kemmner but assembled in the U.S. by my friend Chris Pappass at W3 in NC. The 45mm 2000m has made it's way around & several company's have branded & released that same case, I believe Deep Blue is one that comes to mind. W3 released them as well but sterile which are the ones in the pic but the 45mm I did the Merc hands & blue steel second custom as that was not an option by W3. Other than the branded versions out there the sterile ones by W3 haven't been run in a couple of years although Chris at W3 does have a couple of 42mm's still available but I know you are looking for something bigger & the 45mm is bigger & thicker which makes it sit higher on the wrist. It is definitely a SUBstantial piece & could be very useful worn across the knuckles if one was to find themselves in a Bar Fight with an angry drunk. You might find one for re sale on the forum or a branded one. If I can get a hold of some I will let you know & post their availability here. Here's a shot of another with a different dial & the standard sword hands, non blasted. Cheers, Mark Edit: Sorry about the Diver's Chronograph pic. I chose the wrong one & though I deleted it but can't seem to.
> 
> View attachment 1270123


Again, much appreciated for the info and the heads up if you come across any. My search is on for a SUBstantial (Well said ) sterile homage.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Munch520 said:


> OVM and O1VR


Steinhart gets my vote hands down b-) and Munch520's fantstic shot shows why... :-!


----------



## Derukun (Aug 15, 2013)

Anyone know of reasonably priced Submariner homage that is readily available for purchase? (Unlike Steinhart)


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

I wanted to put up a quick comparison picture of a Dagaz BB Mod SKX033 with domed sapphire crystal to my Borealis BB Homage. I love that domed crystal on the SKX033 but the size on the Borealis is what's I need. May have to consider finding a domed sapphire crystal for the Borealis.









Sent from an aircraft that never leaves the ground...


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Derukun said:


> Anyone know of reasonably priced Submariner homage that is readily available for purchase? (Unlike Steinhart)


Squale 20 Atmos.


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

Derukun said:


> Anyone know of reasonably priced Submariner homage that is readily available for purchase? (Unlike Steinhart)


Another one to look at is the Davosa Ternos Professional


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Derukun said:


> Anyone know of reasonably priced Submariner homage that is readily available for purchase? (Unlike Steinhart)


It depends on what you call reasonably priced.

Invicta 8926ob - under $100
Sandoz Submariner - quartz $200ish, automatic $300ish (ETA)
Squale - $400ish.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

There's also the Hager Commando, which is, I believe around $250


----------



## canadian300zx (Oct 15, 2009)

Derukun said:


> Anyone know of reasonably priced Submariner homage that is readily available for purchase? (Unlike Steinhart)


Raven and MKII come to mind for me. But it really comes down to what you consider Reasonably Priced, and what You consider a reasonable Price. there are lots of good options out their. From $36 for a Bagelsport sub, to $100 ish for a Parnis Sub on the low end of the spectrum. but if you want something a bit more substantial id say Raven 40mm Vintage series at $590, or the MKII Nassau at $895 are both reasonably priced. And then you have every thing in between, if you go back the "Best Submariner Homge" thread pretty much all price ranges are and options are represented.

Sean


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

For the crown guard sub homage Squale 20 Atmos @ 350 Euro,or a little bit more expensive, the Davosa Ternos Ceramic @ 570 Euro
The no crown sub homages are the Raven and MKII mentioned by canadian300zx


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

My subtly modified Invicta 8926c (NH35a):

• C3 hand set (10watches.com)
• Invicta tag removed from dial
• Cyclops removed (personal preference)
• Grind-brushed case sides (Invicta engraving removed)
• Brushed bracelet


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

great! first invicta i really like. but you must have put more money on the mods than on the watch!


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

chbx said:


> great! first invicta i really like. but you must have put more money on the mods than on the watch!


Actually, no. The hand set was $25 shipped and the rest was free (aside from time)


----------



## Srben (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm in the same boat. I don't want to wait for a Steinhart, and prefer a quartz movement, but cannot find anything in the 42-44mm range. I bought a Bulova 98B131 that I'm really happy with, but it doesn't have the cyclops, and the date window is at 4:30:



I think it's a really sharp watch in its own right, looking _way_ more expensive than it really is, and I'm very happy so far with its performance, but I'd still love to have a watch with a cyclops and Mercedes hands. I've peeped the threads here, and most quartz homages are either on the iffy side, or they're out of business/hard to find (e.g., Croton, Sandoz, etc.). If anyone can think of one, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Srben said:


> I'm in the same boat. I don't want to wait for a Steinhart, and prefer a quartz movement, but cannot find anything in the 42-44mm range. I bought a Bulova 98B131 that I'm really happy with, but it doesn't have the cyclops, and the date window is at 4:30:
> 
> I think it's a really sharp watch in its own right, looking _way_ more expensive than it really is, and I'm very happy so far with its performance, but I'd still love to have a watch with a cyclops and Mercedes hands. I've peeped the threads here, and most quartz homages are either on the iffy side, or they're out of business/hard to find (e.g., Croton, Sandoz, etc.). If anyone can think of one, I'd love to hear it.


If you're looking for an homage with a quartz movement, they're not really that hard to find, considering the watch in question is one of the most homaged watches on the planet. Have you considered a Seiko yet? The older ones, like the model# 7548-700B, with a quartz movement is one of the best looking models that was ever produced. Citizen and even Casio have produced a few homages also: the Citizen Cryston 600m and the Casio MDV106-1AV diver's watch. However, the catch is that some of the models mentioned thus far don't have a cyclops, which coincidentally isn't very desirable given that everybody wants to have them taken off their crystals. By the way, the original cyclops is 2.5 times magnification and the ones found on the homages typically aren't, so it's really apples to oranges, but I digress. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Just got this little beauty in.








Tiger concept. Whacked it straight on a Bond NATO. Has a lot more wrist presence than I was expecting, probably due to reasonably long lug to lug.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Blurter said:


> Just got this little beauty in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks great. No denying that.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

twintop said:


> Nice duo you got there Munch520


Thank you!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Derukun said:


> Anyone know of reasonably priced Submariner homage that is readily available for purchase? (Unlike Steinhart)


Taucheruhren

available in 39 mm and 43 mm


----------



## Srben (Oct 1, 2013)

Beau8 said:


> If you're looking for an homage with a quartz movement, they're not really that hard to find, considering the watch in question is one of the most homaged watches on the planet. Have you considered a Seiko yet? The older ones, like the model# 7548-700B, with a quartz movement is one of the best looking models that was ever produced. Citizen and even Casio have produced a few homages also: the Citizen Cryston 600m and the Casio MDV106-1AV diver's watch. However, *the catch is that some of the models mentioned thus far don't have a cyclops*, which coincidentally isn't very desirable given that everybody wants to have them taken off their crystals. By the way, the original cyclops is 2.5 times magnification and the ones found on the homages typically aren't, so it's really apples to oranges, but I digress. Good luck in your search!


Yeah, that's definitely the catch. I've considered quite a number of watches that come _close_, but I've got my Bulova for that. I've heard that Rolex's copyright has run out. Right or wrong, I'm hoping that companies take the opportunity to avail themselves of a classic, iconic design, but with other features. If Seiko or Bulova came out with a quartz homage with cyclops and Seiko's awesome lume, I'd probably own three of them...


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

twintop said:


> Taucheruhren
> 
> available in 39 mm and 43 mm


These look pretty nice. How is build quality compared to Steinhart?


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Gazza74 said:


> These look pretty nice. How is build quality compared to Steinhart?


The build quality will be the same because the same company _who used to make_ Steinharts (Grovana) also makes the Robert watches.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> The build quality will be the same because the same company _who used to make_ Steinharts (Grovana) also makes the Robert watches.


Nice...thanks. It's definitely a viable alternative.


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

but components seem to be different. at least the movement.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

chbx said:


> but components seem to be different. at least the movement.


My mistake, I did not read that part. Had to translate the page to English of course. It looks like it's using the KAD-17 movement, which from my understanding is fellow German watch company Kadloo's version of an ETA 2824-2 or Sellita SW-200. I could be wrong though, but that's what I've read doing a quick Google search.


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> My mistake, I did not read that part. Had to translate the page to English of course. It looks like it's using the KAD-17 movement, which from my understanding is fellow German watch company Kadloo's version of an ETA 2824-2 or Sellita SW-200. I could be wrong though, but that's what I've read doing a quick Google search.


is this good or bad? no idea how those movements compare to a 2824-2?


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Only thing I've been able to find on the KAD-17 movement is that it is based on a chinese movement.


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Blurter said:


> Just got this little beauty in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put her on a tropical NATO. Brilliantly comfortable - light, highly adjustable.


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

Broke down and bought the big crown on bracelet. Can't wait....


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

peacemaker885 said:


> Broke down and bought the big crown on bracelet. Can't wait....


Which one?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## McGooser (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm freaking in love with my Invictas...









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Courrege (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice watch! Congrats. Where are these Tiger Concept watches shipped from? How long did it take for you to get yours?


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

They come from Hong Kong. Mine took only about a week or less. I bought off Fleabay and was able to choose the dial and hands. I actually initially bought an extra dial and hands because I couldn't find a listing with the ones I wanted already fitted. The seller contacted me and said I could choose whatever dial and hands I wanted and they would fit them. They cancelled the dial and hands order for me. I also added the bracelet. Great buying experience. I can PM the seller id (not sure if we're allowed to post such things).


Courrege said:


> Nice watch! Congrats. Where are these Tiger Concept watches shipped from? How long did it take for you to get yours?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Blurter said:


> They come from Hong Kong. Mine took only about a week or less. I bought off Fleabay and was able to choose the dial and hands. I actually initially bought an extra dial and hands because I couldn't find a listing with the ones I wanted already fitted. The seller contacted me and said I could choose whatever dial and hands I wanted and they would fit them. They cancelled the dial and hands order for me. I also added the bracelet. Great buying experience. I can PM the seller id (not sure if we're allowed to post such things).


How is their rivet bracelet? I've heard mixed reviews, but I'm still curious.

Great watch! Post up a couple more pictures when you get a minute. Maybe a crown close up?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## davec (Aug 26, 2007)

Landed a Hager Classic Commando. Love it. Lovely casework, nicely executed dial, perfectly legible. Size is wrist friendly. Looks great on nato or one piece nylon (my preference). Hits a lot of the checkmarks including pricepoint.


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

jelliottz said:


> Which one?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


This one - http://www.tiger-concept.com/369/369-date-bracelet.html

I'm impressed with the shipping. Its already here in the US. Can't wait..


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Blurter said:


> I never wore the bracelet, but wanted to have it anyway. A few observations though- the hollow endlinks are very well shaped to the case, the links are good, solid from memory, but the clasp is quite tinny/thin like a 70s Seiko


Thanks for the follow up, and good to know.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Crown closeup


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

KIGER said:


> Kalista, Like I said, I will eventually release the 42mm & will probably release a limited few of the 45mm after my KIGER Milsub brands initial release do the 40mm 6538 style homage.
> 
> View attachment 1270123


Hey Mark, any more pictures to hold us over?


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

Tiger-Concept Big Crown just landed. Looks great. The case has good weight to it and finishing is very good - polished and brushed surfaces are nicely done and edges are defined. Bracelet is a bit flimsy but I knew that from the reviews and its ok, I don't mind it. My concern is how long before the rivets come out. Dial is a bit on the shiny side and the domed crystal could be amplifying it. Crown screws down with a measly single turn. Bezel action is meh. Overall the watch is ok but can't help but feel that there might be better deals at this price point. Sorry for the lighting, the crystal just catches everything.


----------



## Painore (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm going to need your help guys. 
I've been lurking around for a while now, on the lookout for a beautiful affordable sub homage. 
I love the look of the Steinhart Ocean One and the mkII Kingston, unfortunately they are just a bit out of my price range. I found the Invicta 8926OB which is much more affordable, but not automatic, which isn't nescesarily a bad thing. Another option is the above posted Tiger Concept. Which is the better option? Are there more options to look into?

By the way, I wasn't able to find a listing for the Tiger watch, could anyone send me one please?

Thanks in advance!

Edit:
My price range is a maximum of $200 inc. shipping to the Netherlands. The watch should look beautiful with a metal strap, leather and NATO strap. I like to mix it up a bit from time to time.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Painore said:


> I'm going to need your help guys.
> I've been lurking around for a while now, on the lookout for a beautiful affordable sub homage.
> I love the look of the Steinhart Ocean One and the mkII Kingston, unfortunately they are just a bit out of my price range. I found the Invicta 8926OB which is much more affordable, but not automatic, which isn't nescesarily a bad thing. Another option is the above posted Tiger Concept. Which is the better option? Are there more options to look into?
> 
> ...


I think either the Invicta 8926ob or the Tiger Concepts would be a good choice. 
The 8926 is an automatic. Depending on which one you get, 8926 C/OB/OBv2, it uses a Miyota or Seiko movement.

You can find Tiger Concepts watches two places. 1 is eBay. Search "Big Crown Watch" and you'll find several. 2 is to go directly to their website. Search "tiger concepts watch." Their site has many more options than what they sell on eBay.

You should also decide of you want crown guards or a big crown (no guards) style sub. I've owned a couple of Invicta 8926's, but a Tiger Direct Big Crown is on my want list. Especially a no date version.

Good luck with your search. I'm sure others will chime in.

John

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Painore (Nov 14, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> I think either the Invicta 8926ob or the Tiger Concepts would be a good choice.
> The 8926 is an automatic. Depending on which one you get, 8926 C/OB/OBv2, it uses a Miyota or Seiko movement.
> 
> You can find Tiger Concepts watches two places. 1 is eBay. Search "Big Crown Watch" and you'll find several. 2 is to go directly to their website. Search "tiger concepts watch." Their site has many more options than what they sell on eBay.
> ...


Thank you for your reply, John.
I see indeed that both watches are automatics, stupid me. That might make the decision a bit easier. 
I love the bezel of the 9826OB, but I'm afraid it might be a tad big. It is 43mm whereas my wrist has a width of 5.5-6cm (don't have a normal ruler at hand atm). I seem to remember that the Tiger is 40mm. Which one would look better according to you guys?
Another plus of the Tiger is the sapphire glass, I also like the look of the watch without the guards and with the gold text on the dial.
However, brand wise, I lean more toward Invicta since it is a well known reputable brand.

Hmm, decisions decisions...


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Painore said:


> Thank you for your reply, John.
> I see indeed that both watches are automatics, stupid me. That might make the decision a bit easier.
> I love the bezel of the 9826OB, but I'm afraid it might be a tad big. It is 43mm whereas my wrist has a width of 5.5-6cm (don't have a normal ruler at hand atm). I seem to remember that the Tiger is 40mm. Which one would look better according to you guys?
> Another plus of the Tiger is the sapphire glass, I also like the look of the watch without the guards and with the gold text on the dial.
> ...


The Invicta 8926 is only 40mm, 43mm includes the crown.


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

^^Beat me to it^^



Painore said:


> ...I love the bezel of the 9826OB, but I'm afraid it might be a tad big. It is 43mm whereas my wrist has a width of 5.5-6cm (don't have a normal ruler at hand atm). I seem to remember that the Tiger is 40mm.


Based on the width of your wrist it is probably a similar size to mine, so 43mm would be too big IMO, but you are in luck, because the 8926ob/c is also 40mm.


----------



## Painore (Nov 14, 2013)

Ah, awsome! Amazon just stated it was 43mm without any info whether or not it included the crown.
So then it comes down to how reliable Tiger is compared to Invicta and whether the gold prints and saffire glas are worth the extra money. And if I can look past the long lugs on the Tiger.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Painore said:


> Thank you for your reply, John.
> I see indeed that both watches are automatics, stupid me. That might make the decision a bit easier.
> I love the bezel of the 9826OB, but I'm afraid it might be a tad big. It is 43mm whereas my wrist has a width of 5.5-6cm (don't have a normal ruler at hand atm). I seem to remember that the Tiger is 40mm. Which one would look better according to you guys?
> Another plus of the Tiger is the sapphire glass, I also like the look of the watch without the guards and with the gold text on the dial.
> ...





dfl3506 said:


> The Invicta 8926 is only 40mm, 43mm includes the crown.


The crystal on the Tiger Concepts is not sapphire. Its an acrylic crystal. It will scratch, but its also easy to polish.

The Tiger is slightly smaller than the Invicta, but only my 1mm or so. It may actually feel bigger because of the domed crystal instead of the flat on on the 8926.

Good luck with your choice!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

@Painore you can order Invicta directly from this website: INVICTA - Europewebstore , the official online webstore this is the euro website from invictashop.nl


----------



## Painore (Nov 14, 2013)

twintop said:


> @Painore you can order Invicta directly from this website: INVICTA .-.Europewebstore , the official online webstore this is the euro website from invictashop.nl


They charge twice the price Amazon.de asks. I've sent them an email asking whether they can match the price. 
Still in doubt about which one to get. Might even consider a pre-owned Steinhart Ocean One, if I can find one..


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Didn't know that. 
Did you look at the Gigandet watches on Amazon.de. Nice Sub homages for a very low price, Euro 169 without shipping. These have a really nice case back and are powered by the Miyoya 8215. 
Amazon.de: Günstige Preise für Elektronik & Foto, Filme, Musik, Bücher, Games, Spielzeug & mehr


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

You would think that for a promotional/sales picture they would get one with a correctly aligned bezel; assuming a 120 click bezel then that one is misaligned by 1/4 second... or it could be inbetween clicks, either way it lacks attention to detail!


----------



## Painore (Nov 14, 2013)

Sorry to keep bombing you guys with question. I understand the difference between the 8926OB and 8962C is the different movements. Which is the better one?

I think I'm going to go with the Invicta and put the rest of the money in extra straps. 

To start of I would like to get the following strap, simply love it!








Does anyone know where to get it? Looks to me like a leather version of a NATO, but I'm an absolute leek in this area..


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> The crystal on the Tiger Concepts is not sapphire. Its an acrylic crystal. It will scratch, but its also easy to polish.
> 
> The Tiger is slightly smaller than the Invicta, but only my 1mm or so. It may actually feel bigger because of the domed crystal instead of the flat on on the 8926.
> 
> ...


jelliottz,

Would you happen to have the lug-to-lug dimensions of the 8929ob vs the Tiger Concepts big crown? Much appreciated.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

tincob said:


> jelliottz,
> 
> Would you happen to have the lug-to-lug dimensions of the 8929ob vs the Tiger Concepts big crown? Much appreciated.


I don't know lug-to-lug on the Tiger Concepts, but I will measure my 8926 when I get home tonight.

As to width, the T-C is 38mm(42w/crown) and the 8926 is 40mm (43w/crown).

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Painore said:


> Sorry to keep bombing you guys with question. I understand the difference between the 8926OB and 8962C is the different movements. Which is the better one?
> 
> I think I'm going to go with the Invicta and put the rest of the money in extra straps.
> 
> ...


Is there actually a difference? Having purchased an 8926 a while ago I was under the impression that OB(original bezel) was synonymous with C(coin bezel) and that no matter what, this generation's 8926s have an NH35 movement.


----------



## Painore (Nov 14, 2013)

plot said:


> Is there actually a difference? Having purchased an 8926 a while ago I was under the impression that OB(original bezel) was synonymous with C(coin bezel) and that no matter what, this generation's 8926s have an NH35 movement.


Hmm, sounds logical. However, a lot of webshop do not follow that description..


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

plot said:


> Is there actually a difference? Having purchased an 8926 a while ago I was under the impression that OB(original bezel) was synonymous with C(coin bezel) and that no matter what, this generation's 8926s have an NH35 movement.





Painore said:


> Hmm, sounds logical. However, a lot of webshop do not follow that description..


All coin bezels:
8926C = Miyota 8215
8926ob = Seiko NH25
8926obv2 = Seiko NH35

Most of the newer ones should be the obv2, but if you're buying 2nd hand, its worth while to look through the case back and try to identify the movement.

I hope this helps.

As a side note, the 8926A is the scalloped bezel.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## millionaire75 (Sep 22, 2010)

Srben said:


> I'm in the same boat. I don't want to wait for a Steinhart, and prefer a quartz movement, but cannot find anything in the 42-44mm range. I bought a Bulova 98B131 that I'm really happy with, but it doesn't have the cyclops, and the date window is at 4:30:
> 
> I think it's a really sharp watch in its own right, looking _way_ more expensive than it really is, and I'm very happy so far with its performance, but I'd still love to have a watch with a cyclops and Mercedes hands. I've peeped the threads here, and most quartz homages are either on the iffy side, or they're out of business/hard to find (e.g., Croton, Sandoz, etc.). If anyone can think of one, I'd love to hear it.


I was looking for a good quartz sub homage forever. I have 3 orient subs but wanted a quartz watch for everyday use. I bought two of the invicta quartz subs which did the job but were a bit small. I finally found EXACTLY what I was looking for after searching ebay forever. It's 40mm so may be a bit small for you but I was real happy with the quality and the seller was great to deal with. I'll post some pictures when I get a chance but below is the link. Good luck.

40mm Submariner Homage Watch Stainless Black Sterile Dial Rotating Bezel | eBay


----------



## Srben (Oct 1, 2013)

millionaire75 said:


> I was looking for a good quartz sub homage forever. I have 3 orient subs but wanted a quartz watch for everyday use. I bought two of the invicta quartz subs which did the job but were a bit small. I finally found EXACTLY what I was looking for after searching ebay forever. It's 40mm so may be a bit small for you but I was real happy with the quality and the seller was great to deal with. I'll post some pictures when I get a chance but below is the link. Good luck.
> 
> 40mm Submariner Homage Watch Stainless Black Sterile Dial Rotating Bezel | eBay


Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. 2 days too late, lol. I just went ahead and bought the Steinhart Ocean Black 1! I'll just cycle back and forth between that and the Bulova, lol.

Thanks for the heads up, though. I'm sure someone else is looking, too.


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Seiko 7s26-0040 on 2 piece bond.


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

And with a leather croco








Think I'm going to call this my dress watch.


----------



## RBD96976 (Jul 21, 2013)

Check shophq,not bad if you catch a sale!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Figured to show the Armida A8 on a Crown and Buckle Regimental (Bond) nato strap. Not bad for a brass homage.


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

mario24601 said:


> Hey Mark, any more pictures to hold us over?
> 
> Here you go Mario. On A Leather LeMans.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Any info on when the Milsub will be available and at what price Kiger?
I'm looking forward to that release and also interested in what other designs you are going to release, I'd love to see a company do a 5513 homage.


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

twintop said:


> Any info on when the Milsub will be available and at what price Kiger?
> I'm looking forward to that release and also interested in what other designs you are going to release, I'd love to see a company do a 5513 homage.


Twintop, the Milsub is slated for late January but I am at the mercy of the case manufacturer in Germany & since I am doing an initial limited run of 20-25 they have already pushed me back a few times. No set price as of yet. The initial Ambassdors limited release will come with some extra swag. It will be cheaper than a MKII, Nassau. I will be releasing a 42mm version with & without crown gaurds & new & old school bezels. There are other models but I don't want to give away too much too early but I am working on a couple of other watches that I think are going to be a pleasant surprise.
as far as a 5513 release, do you mean true to form in the fact of acrylic domed crystals, fixed spring bars & sword hands? 
Stienhart makes a vintage version that nods to the 5513 but uses a sapphire crystal & remove able springbars.


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank's to the heads up from a fellow forum member about the no weapons pictures policy, I have removed them before I was moderated. So with that being said I will not take a chance & post any pics from the photo shoot featuring the KIGER Milsub worn by a Beautiful Bikini model & there is nothing Hotter than a Gorgeous Woman wearing nothing but high heels & a Milsub. Sorry Fellas these pics will have to suffice as replacements. making Music with the Milsub.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Gorgeous, Kiger! Keep those pics coming.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

KIGER said:


> Twintop, the Milsub is slated for late January but I am at the mercy of the case manufacturer in Germany & since I am doing an initial limited run of 20-25 they have already pushed me back a few times. No set price as of yet. The initial Ambassdors limited release will come with some extra swag. It will be cheaper than a MKII, Nassau. I will be releasing a 42mm version with & without crown gaurds & new & old school bezels. There are other models but I don't want to give away too much too early but I am working on a couple of other watches that I think are going to be a pleasant surprise.
> as far as a 5513 release, do you mean true to form in the fact of acrylic domed crystals, fixed spring bars & sword hands?
> Stienhart makes a vintage version that nods to the 5513 but uses a sapphire crystal & remove able springbars.


The 5513 is actually a civilian model Sub, the watch you refer to is the 5517 military submariner. With a 5513 I mean a vintage, gilt hands and dial, Sub with no date and domed crystal, in these days preferably a sapphire.







picture taken from the web

As for your other models you have coming, something to look forward to ;-)


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Error.................


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

twintop said:


> The 5513 is actually a civilian model Sub, the watch you refer to is the 5517 military submariner. With a 5513 I mean a vintage, gilt hands and dial, Sub with no date and domed crystal, in these days preferably a sapphire.
> View attachment 1286198
> 
> picture taken from the web
> ...


Oh Ok, the civilian model 5513. The 5513 was military issue with non gilt hands, both sword & mercedes & a dial with the flat black background & white T circle for the military versions with both 60 minute tick bezels & 15 min & of course the with fixed spring bars but Rolex did make a civilian version & some early ones with the gilt dial & hands. The 5512 is well known for the gilt dial & hands. I figured you were asking for a full on Military style. I have done a sterile gold gilt dial with weak vintage style lume albeit a date one with gold hands with a black bezel insert but I changed it to a Red insert. I think I am going to have to offer some custom Milsubs as well. I am getting a lot of different requests & everybody has their personal favorites & what speaks to them. Thats what it's all about & that what's cool to me.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Right. Kingston #151 just returned from 6 days of canoeing and camping in the Lower Canyons of the Rio Grande on the Texas/Mexican border. Wore it every day. BGW9 lume lasted all night. Still readable at 6:00AM. I LOVE THIS WATCH!


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

KIGER said:


> Thank's to the heads up from a fellow forum member about the no weapons pictures policy, I have removed them before I was moderated. So with that being said I will not take a chance & post any pics from the photo shoot featuring the KIGER Milsub worn by a Beautiful Bikini model & there is nothing Hotter than a Gorgeous Woman wearing nothing but high heels & a Milsub. Sorry Fellas these pics will have to suffice as replacements. making Music with the Milsub.
> 
> View attachment 1286140
> 
> View attachment 1286141


I got my hand slapped for posing my watch next to my Ed Brown  so I know how this feels.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

KIGER said:


> Oh Ok, the civilian model 5513. The 5513 was military issue with non gilt hands, both sword & mercedes & a dial with the flat black background & white T circle for the military versions with both 60 minute tick bezels & 15 min & of course the with fixed spring bars but Rolex did make a civilian version & some early ones with the gilt dial & hands. The 5512 is well known for the gilt dial & hands. I figured you were asking for a full on Military style. I have done a sterile gold gilt dial with weak vintage style lume albeit a date one with gold hands with a black bezel insert but I changed it to a Red insert. I think I am going to have to offer some custom Milsubs as well. I am getting a lot of different requests & everybody has their personal favorites & what speaks to them. Thats what it's all about & that what's cool to me.
> 
> View attachment 1286276


Thanks for the reply Kiger, I really love your Milsub. And I'm waiting and holding of any other buys to see if I can get my hands on one of your Milsubs.
The 5512/5513 model Sub is another classic I would like to have in my collection. So far no company offers one and I'm sure I am not the only one wanting a 5512/5513 homage.
Offering custom finishes on your Milsub seems like a great idea, in this way everybody can get their favorite homage.


----------



## mikpop93 (Oct 28, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> Right. Kingston #151 just returned from 6 days of canoeing and camping in the Lower Canyons of the Rio Grande on the Texas/Mexican border. Wore it every day. BGW9 lume lasted all night. Still readable at 6:00AM. I LOVE THIS WATCH!


Love the pics and the watch. I like the strap too. Was the watch expensive?


----------



## Painore (Nov 14, 2013)

Mikpop93, 
I'm guessing it is an MkII Kingston, which is quite expensive in my eyes.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Painore said:


> Mikpop93,
> I'm guessing it is an MkII Kingston, which is quite expensive in my eyes.


It is a MKII Kingston, and it is B.E.A.utiful!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Where can I buy one of those Kigers?


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Back of the line, pal! Seriously, though, Mark has a run that he hopes to have out in the new year. PM him and ask if there are still places on the pre-order list.


cuica said:


> Where can I buy one of those Kigers?


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Darwin said:


> Back of the line, pal! Seriously, though, Mark has a run that he hopes to have out in the new year. PM him and ask if there are still places on the pre-order list.


 KIGER MILSUB AMBASSADOR LIST

The watch should be ready sometime in January/February & is a limited release of 20-25. Originally I wasn't going to start a sign up list until I had them in hand but I have had a lot of response since the initial photo of the prototype got leaked on Face Book by my assembler, So i joined the forum after several years of lurking or research as i though of it & you can find the back story of how the watch came about on page 77 of this thread. so I have started a list which has been under the radar. I figured if someone is really interested they will inquire by private message & i am looking for that type of Enthusiast so I am releasing this statement & have to some degree already as to what the brand is about. I am looking for enthusiasts who like the watch & want to keep it in their collection & not to turn around & sell it on the forum in a few months. The initial release is what I call the Ambassador release as the enthusiasts who Purchases the watch will become Ambassadors for the KIGER Brand. The relationship with these Ambassadors will continue on after the initial purchase & hence the reason I do not use the term customers. Great brands represent a lifestyle & I want to build my brand on the lifestyles that are represented by the lives of the first Enthusiast's / Ambassadors to purchase the watch & become members of The KIGER Milsub Club. The Forefathers, A Brotherhood. Sort of like a Secret Society but not a Secret just exclusive to the Enthusiast owners & which an exclusive private & closed forum will be created. i equate it to gathering the first Astronauts to help launch the brand & which their input & opinions will drive future projects. A think tank if you will, who will post pics of their watches & what they do in everyday life, what they are into, etc. There are other watch designs & releases in the works. For the Ambassador release there will be some extras swag, personalization & a private closed forum page for the Ambassadors on face book, "The Milsub Club" & also an open page for the KIGER Brand & eventually A stand alone .com website. 
Thanks, Mark


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

This ones really tempting me been look a while for an all black watch and the matt version looks rather nice


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

DaveG46 said:


> This ones really tempting me been look a while for an all black watch and the matt version looks rather nice
> 
> View attachment 1290140


have it and did a review on it but i'd either go for a steinhart ocean black dlc (second link for review) or a squale if i was you and you ahve some extra bucks to spare:

*https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/gigandet-g2-pvd-submariner-homage-920281.htmlhttps://www.watchuseek.com/f275/review-steinhart-ocean-black-dlc-926270.html*


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

mikpop93 said:


> Love the pics and the watch. I like the strap too. Was the watch expensive?





Painore said:


> Mikpop93,
> I'm guessing it is an MkII Kingston, which is quite expensive in my eyes.





jelliottz said:


> It is a MKII Kingston, and it is B.E.A.utiful!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks, guys! My watch is a MkII limited edition Kingston. I suppose it depends on what you call "expensive," but to me, yes it was a bit expensive... And worth every single penny. ;-)

I'm wearing it right now on this strap...


----------



## liminal (Sep 1, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> Thanks, guys! My watch is a MkII limited edition Kingston. I suppose it depends on what you call "expensive," but to me, yes it was a bit expensive... And worth every single penny. ;-)
> 
> I'm wearing it right now on this strap...


Some things I like about your watch.

No minute marks on the bezel. No numbers or date on the dial. The gold highlights are very stylish without being ostentatious. You can take it camping but with a change of strap you could wear it out for dinner.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

My beloved MkII Nassau is back on the wrist after a visit to the spa at MWWC being fixed by James under warranty for a stuck reverser issue. No big deal though, thanks to James' expertise and Bill Yao's craftsmanship and quality, this baby was fixed in no time and is back on the wrist now where she belongs ticking away happily! :-! b-)

There is also something undeniably sexy about the 22mm Tudor Black Bay strap fitting on the Nassau's 20mm lugs...:think: :-!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

liminal said:


> Some things I like about your watch.
> 
> No minute marks on the bezel. No numbers or date on the dial. The gold highlights are very stylish without being ostentatious. You can take it camping but with a change of strap you could wear it out for dinner.


Yep. Those are some of the reasons this is my favorite watch. Cheers!


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> My beloved MkII Nassau is back on the wrist after a visit to the spa at MWWC being fixed by James under warranty for a stuck reverser issue. No big deal though, thanks to James' expertise and Bill Yao's craftsmanship and quality, this baby was fixed in no time and is back on the wrist now where she belongs ticking away happily! :-! b-)
> 
> There is also something undeniably sexy about the 22mm Tudor Black Bay strap fitting on the Nassau's 20mm lugs...:think: :-!


Horrible strap... You should send it to me, I'll take it off your hands ;-)


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Now I know what to do with that extra strap that came with my Black Bay. Nice.



AlphaWolf777 said:


> My beloved MkII Nassau is back on the wrist after a visit to the spa at MWWC being fixed by James under warranty for a stuck reverser issue. No big deal though, thanks to James' expertise and Bill Yao's craftsmanship and quality, this baby was fixed in no time and is back on the wrist now where she belongs ticking away happily! :-! b-)
> 
> There is also something undeniably sexy about the 22mm Tudor Black Bay strap fitting on the Nassau's 20mm lugs...:think: :-!


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

KIGER said:


> Now I know what to do with that extra strap that came with my Black Bay. Nice.


Thank you. Yes it suits any watch really. It looks KILLER on Sub style watches. Easily the most comfortable and best nylon strap I've ever worn. I don't personally have a Black Bay, just got lucky and bought the strap from a friend.


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving Sub Lovers.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

So I won this on EBay. It's not in the greatest shape but it will do. Not bad for $45. 
So far I like it. A very nice watch for the price. Since it will be a beater I didn't want to buy brand new. 
Perhaps I'll replace the bezel insert and pip. No hurry though. 
I do foresee a leather NATO in its future ?




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

harrym71 said:


> So I won this on EBay. It's not in the greatest shape but it will do. Not bad for $45.
> So far I like it. A very nice watch for the price. Since it will be a beater I didn't want to buy brand new.
> Perhaps I'll replace the bezel insert and pip. No hurry though.
> I do foresee a leather NATO in its future ?
> ...


Great snag at $45! I would agree with you on swapping the bezel insert. It makes a world of difference even if you only swap in a black one. The quality if the Invicta insert isn't the best. Might I suggest a blue insert? I don't think anyone on here has done blue yet, but I could be wrong.

Enjoy the watch!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Stuhrling Original Men's 326B.331113 Aquadiver Regatta Elite - just came in today - my first proper diver

View attachment 1296996
View attachment 1296997
View attachment 1296999


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

The Right Stuff


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

KIGER said:


> The Right Stuff
> View attachment 1298933


I want one.


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

And you shall V, for you are on the Ambassador list & therefore one of the Test Pilots with the Right Stuff.



vbluep51 said:


> I want one.


----------



## canadian300zx (Oct 15, 2009)

Mark every time you Post a picture of the KIGER sub I get pictures of me wearing it while driving my Mustang GT in the summer in my head, its better than Christmas. Waiting very anxiously to get mine on my wrist!!!


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

KIGER said:


> The Right Stuff
> View attachment 1298933


Looks great Mark! Can't wait until it's available!


----------



## Courrege (Apr 18, 2011)

I would buy one of these too. Very nice Mark!


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Courrege said:


> I would buy one of these too. Very nice Mark!


Thanks Courrege, If this is your first time seeing it you can go back to page 77 to get the history & follow the posts & other pics of it from there on up. I have what I call the Ambassador list going & still have a few spots available if you are interested after learning more about it. just let me know. Here's the Milsub with a 917 Gulf Porsche. I think Steve McQueen would approve.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

KIGER said:


> The Right Stuff
> View attachment 1298933


 That is awesome! Where are they available?


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

bvc2005 said:


> That is awesome! Where are they available?


I PM'd you the info.


----------



## Wintergreen765 (Nov 14, 2013)

Steinhart makes some excellent watches


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Wintergreen765 said:


> Steinhart makes some excellent watches


Steinhart does make some excellent watches. I like the Ocean1 vintage military or vintage red. Even though they are larger at 42mm than the traditional Sub size they still wear well.


----------



## Courrege (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks even better on leather!


----------



## sjopling (Aug 26, 2013)

Finally have a Squale classic enroute. I have been waiting to find a used one for a good price and finally snatched one up yesterday. It comes with 5 different straps, however, no bracelet. 

Not sure I'll be able to find a Squale bracelet do y'all have any recommendations which brand will best match the Squale original bracelet?

Will post some pics once it arrives!


----------



## Courrege (Apr 18, 2011)

I have an extra one I bought a few months ago? I could sell it to you but I live in Brazil. Feel free to PM me if it interests you.


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

I haven't been around for a while but finally ordered my next Steinhart.

I ordered the Ocean 1 Green last Thursday on Thanksgiving day as a Christmas present to me. They say it should ship next Wednesday due to high holiday volume.

I just love the look of that dark green bezel and black face.

It reminds me of "The Sound of Music" and "Where Eagles Dare" all rolled into one.

Sure hope it get here in time for Christmas.

I will be sure to post pics once i get it!


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

KIGER said:


> The Right Stuff
> View attachment 1298933


I'd love to grab one of those sometime.

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## canadian300zx (Oct 15, 2009)

So Steinhart dose it again with their Newly Released OCEAN one vintage. I think its beautiful...

From Steinharts web site.

*Technical Details*
Type: OCEAN one vintage...
Item no.: T0223
*
Movement*
*Automatic caliber ST.5 11 1/2'' swiss made..* 
Hour, minute and central second.. 
Hacking second.. 
Anthracite galvanized bridges in cube-design.. 
28,800 vibrations per hour.. 
25 jewels.. 
Shock protection with geometrically shaped, rotating spring.. 
Decorated, skeletonized gold-plated rotor ..

*Functions*
hour and minute with Super Luminova vintage "old radium"...
central second hand

Case: stainless steel ,polished and satin..
Back: Stainless steel screwed, engraved..
Diameter: 42 mm (1.65 inches), without crown..
height: 16 mm..
Weight: 190 g..
Dial: vintage black..
Crystal: *highly domed sapphire crystal, double anti-reflection coating on the inside*
Bezel: stainless steel black..
Indices: Super Luminova vintage old radium...
Lug width: 22mm
WaterRes: 300 metres/990 feet 30 ATM ..
Strap: stainless steel 22 mm, screwed ..
Buckle: stainless steel, safety clasp..

































































Sean


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm intrigued by Steinhart's new ST.5 movement. However, their 6200/6536 homage leaves me a bit cold. They're still using the 42mm case with the blocky side profile... Glad to see they've gone with drilled lugs, though. I know that the price will easily be double or even triple, but if you want a 3-6-9 dialed 6538 homage, the MKII Nassau would be the way to go. For the more traditional sub dialed homage, the Helenarou, Kiger, W3 and MKII Nassau are better choices IMNHO.


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice, Kudo's to how they added the Black Bay influenced red sleeve to the crown tube to match the red triangle pip marker. I knew that someone was going to do it because I would have eventually. 
I'm not a 3 6 9 dial fan & I prefer to have a model designation & depth rating text but it has the vintage look for sure. 
The no crown gaurd SUb & the Sub style in general is such a great design that if it is executed correctly, with quality, it is just irresistible. Iconic. No wonder it's the most emulated design. Even though I am producing my own version's I am drawn to others & want them like pavlov's dog to the bowl, ding, ding, ding.



canadian300zx said:


> So Steinhart dose it again with their Newly Released OCEAN one vintage. I think its beautiful...
> 
> From Steinharts web site.
> 
> ...


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Unfourtunately the jet plane doesn't come with the watch but if you are interested in more info on it, just pm me.
cheers, Mark



Oilers Fan said:


> I'd love to grab one of those sometime.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sjopling (Aug 26, 2013)

That Steinhart is beautiful, even if not completely accurate. 

I love everything but the coin edge. I also would have likeD to see some depth markings above the 6 position on the dial, that big blank space could use something IMO.

I also may try out a 42mm as my next watch.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Kudos to Steinhart on the Ocean One Vintage. Styalistic improvements over Raven and MkII are the 3-6-9 dial (though MkII is about to release a 3-6-9 Nassau), the great looking vintagized lume, and let's not forget a new in-house Steinhart movement. Well done!

Nevertheless, this is basically a re-tooled Ocean One case and bracelet with a new style of bezel. I still cannot pull off 42mm with that flat Ocean case design.


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

I am so happy to see Steinhart release a new diver homage!

That being said I don't think the new O1V is for me. For some reason the 3-6-9 dial does nothing for me.

But I sure would like to get my hands on one of those sapphire high domed crystals and put it in my O1VR!

I am also very excited about their new in-house movement. I am hoping this will reduce the frequent out of stock delays as there are still many more Steinhart divers on my long term wish list.


----------



## sjopling (Aug 26, 2013)

I actually really like the 3,6,9 dial. Different enough to set it apart yet still pulls off the vintage sub look. 

Would love to see this on a Bond NATO strap.


----------



## sjopling (Aug 26, 2013)

Squale 20 atmos classic.

Finally got one! Love it, haven't taken it off yet.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

canadian300zx said:


> So Steinhart dose it again with their Newly Released OCEAN one vintage. I think its beautiful...


Just pulled the trigger...  I've been eyeballing their OV Milsub and was planning on getting it but my buddy (who has the OVM) gave me the heads up on this 6200[-ish] homage and I couldn't resist any longer! I have an SD and plan on getting either a 14060M or 5513. Although the 5517 is a very special Sub, I think that the 6200 offers something much more different from the classic Sub dial, with its "Explorer" dial and Big Crown. It's also very representative of Rolex dive-watch history and I'm pretty sure I'll never own the real deals - 6200/6536/6536-1/6538 and their successors, the 5508 & 5510. The modded movement is certainly a plus (and we're paying for it), not to mention the "super-dome" crystal and red collar :-!









_c/o Steinhart_

As for the real deal, well...








_c/o Bernhard @100%Rolex_


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Be sure to let us know what you think when it arrives.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

canadian300zx said:


> So Steinhart dose it again with their Newly Released OCEAN one vintage. I think its beautiful...
> 
> From Steinharts web site.
> 
> ...


Wow! Seeing this for the first time. Looks great! Wish it came in 40mm, that would have been perfect. But nonetheless great looking.

Mark any thoughts of doing red triangle or vintage style lume? Either way can't wait for your Milsub!


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Mario, I've got something extra in the works that has to do with a red Triangle bezel insert & gold gilt dial but not sure if I will be able to do the vintage lume & there is another dial version I am working on but I'm going to keep that a secret until it's done & then I will reveal it.


----------



## Courrege (Apr 18, 2011)

What I really don't understand is why the Steinhart watches are 42mm. In my opinion there's no need for a watch to be bigger than 40mm, even for a bigger person. I just think it looks goofy for everyday situations. My only exceptions are the Suuntos.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Courrege said:


> What I really don't understand is why the Steinhart watches are 42mm. In my opinion there's no need for a watch to be bigger than 40mm, even for a bigger person. I just think it looks goofy for everyday situations. My only exceptions are the Suuntos.


Well, I'm basically the other way around. I do not understand how you can wear such a puny 40mm watch. I'm very grateful for a 42mm, even though I would have preferred 43-44.

I have a Christopher Ward C60 Trident 42mm, which is the closest I get in a reasonable size, but most days it feels too small.

Btw, I'm Scandinavian


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

There is no 1 perfect watch to satisfy everyone.....but rest assured there is a perfect watch out there for all!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Be sure to let us know what you think when it arrives.


Will do, but it may take a little time...
...my buddy ordered his Friday 30mins after Steinhart sent out their news email and I ordered mine early Monday A.M. and there were 361 (general) orders in between... :think: while they can't all be for the one & same watch, I'm sure at the very least 100+ orders came in for the O1V. Steinhart already put up a "not in stock" message on the O1V page...

This one's not gonna be under the Xmas tree...


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

Courrege said:


> What I really don't understand is why the Steinhart watches are 42mm. In my opinion there's no need for a watch to be bigger than 40mm, even for a bigger person. I just think it looks goofy for everyday situations. My only exceptions are the Suuntos.





m0rt said:


> Well, I'm basically the other way around. I do not understand how you can wear such a puny 40mm watch. I'm very grateful for a 42mm, even though I would have preferred 43-44.
> 
> I have a Christopher Ward C60 Trident 42mm, which is the closest I get in a reasonable size, but most days it feels too small.
> 
> Btw, I'm Scandinavian


I agree. 40mm is way too small for me, even certain 42mm watches look like ladies watches on my wrist. I personally _prefer_ Steinhart's Ocean series because they are 42mm, it allows them to stand out from the sea of stale 40mm Sub homages out there.

For example, here's an ancient picture of me wearing my Marathon TSAR which is an ~42mm watch, and one that most would consider "big".


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

.


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

This arrives tomorrow.....just need to wait until Christmas morning now!








Picture taken from internet.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Checking out the lume on my beater Invicta.


----------



## Maxim Kovalenko (Sep 8, 2011)

My one Submariner homage...
Raven Vintage 40mm Date #105


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

peacemaker885 said:


> This one...


Nice! Even nicer is the fact that you can "fine tune" the dial... :-!

_"non date dial, non logo dial and non logo no date dial also available, please ask for it when ordered."_

I would certainly hope that they have the missing "3" on the no-date version... !


----------



## SParis (Jan 19, 2013)

Courrege said:


> What I really don't understand is why the Steinhart watches are 42mm. In my opinion there's no need for a watch to be bigger than 40mm, even for a bigger person. I just think it looks goofy for everyday situations. My only exceptions are the Suuntos.


I agree that 42mm is slightly too big for a submariner homage, but I can deal with it. What I don't understand is why all Steinharts are so thick. The Vintage is 16mm, at least 3 or four mm thicker than other homages, and that much thicker than it has to be to accomodate the movement. This is obviously a design decision on Steinhart's part, but it makes the watch top heavy, so it wants to roll over my wrist, makes it difficult to get it under a shirt cuff, and bangs into every door frame I walk through.

Just for the record, I'm 6'2" tall, 250 pounds, so I don't generally have a problem with large watches.

Anyway, sadly (because I love the looks of the Vintage) the thickness is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

This is a copy-paste from a post I did in the MkII forum, so forgive the messed-up image-zoom links. But I felt that this would be a good post for this thread as well, since I haven't posted in this thread in a bit:

Felt like taking some pics of my beloved one-and-only this morning. (I'm not quite a one-watch man yet, got two left to sell). Yes, that's right folks, I am only keeping my MkII Nassau. To me, it is THE watch.

I took advantage of the overcast day to experiment a bit with different lighting. This watch never ceases to amaze me with it's beauty and intricacy. 

Mr. Red Triangle. 










Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.










I LOVE the rhodium hour and minute hands and the white seconds hand...they're so beautiful...










Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.










Direct sunlight has an interesting effect on the dial...










Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.










I love seeing the thickness of the lume markers from this angle...










Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.










There's something about a high-dome crystal, coin edge bezel, clean case lines, lug holes, and a shoulderless crown from this angle that really gets my gears going...










Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.










Perfection. Just _one of Bill's masterpieces that I feel truly humbled each day, to own.










Click this bar to view the original image of 1572x1179px.


















Click this bar to view the original image of 1280x960px.










Yes, I wear her on a Tudor BB strap. No, I don't have a Tudor BB. Do I want one? Nope, I like my Nassau better. I just like the Tudor strap in general for it's fantastic design and comfort/fit. Even if it wasn't Tudor branded I would still love it to bits.

(You'd think from the wording I used in this post that this is an unveil or something. No, I've had the watch since early this year; this is just how great I feel and how amazed I am by the Nassau each day that I wear it). Hope you enjoyed the photos! :-!_


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow, the latest set of homages are really doing the originals some serious justice... :-!

6200...








_c/o Bernhard @100%Rolex_


canadian300zx said:


> ...OCEAN one vintage....
> View attachment 1303912


6536...










Fullers1845 said:


> ...Kingston #151...


6538...










AlphaWolf777 said:


> ...MkII Nassau...


5517...










Munch520 said:


> OVM and O1VR


Not to mention some nice variations...


KIGER said:


> KIGER MILSUB...
> View attachment 1289691





Maxim Kovalenko said:


> ...Raven Vintage 40mm Date #105...
> View attachment 1311094





Blurter said:


>


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> (I'm not quite a one-watch man yet, got two left to sell). Yes, that's right folks, I am only keeping my MkII Nassau. To me, it is THE watch.


I noticed the sell off, but I thought you were going BIG on something. I guess you were already there. Congratulations! I could go one watch myself, but there's only one I could do it for.

Thanks for all the high res pictures. Its a beautiful watch.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jelliottz said:


> I could go one watch myself, but there's only one I could do it for.


And that watch would be... which, precisely?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> And that watch would be... which, precisely?


If this were the only watch I had, I would happily wear it every day.








(Pic stolen from Google)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Jelliottz, I hope one day that Beauty Manifest's into your Material Realm. 
So it has been Written so shall it be done.



jelliottz said:


> If this were the only watch I had, I would happily wear it every day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> I noticed the sell off, but I thought you were going BIG on something. I guess you were already there. Congratulations! I could go one watch myself, but there's only one I could do it for.
> 
> Thanks for all the high res pictures. Its a beautiful watch.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Yep, the Nassau is more than good enough for me as a one watch.

The other reason I love it so much is because imagine this, if you wanted a "real" 6538 or other 1950s vintage Rolex sport model, you're talking about shelling out between $30K-$100K or more for a watch that may or may not be 100% original and/or have a fully verifiable service history, has ultra rare parts, which, I have heard from an actual watchmaker can cost as much as just $600 for the mainspring on rare Rolexes that old! And not counting the fact that many parts for service would be ultra rare, and some unobtainable. And, they'd be radioactive as heck with the radium paint lume, and even if you got past all that, you'd have to open an insurance policy on it, and probably wouldn't want to wear it since it'd be like wearing a Ferrari on your wrist!

That's why I think that if you're really serious about vintage Rolex style, but are not rich; MkII is literally the best that you can get and the closest that you can get, to having an actual 6536/6538 etc. Without shelling out the big bucks, and taking the huge risks on the "real" ones.

Just my $0.02 and my opinion, of course though. Anyone out there who's got a 6536/6538, you've got a real treasure there. But with something like the Nassau, you can get that same feeling, look, and quality for multiple upon multiple thousands of $ less, and in a modern, brand new package with no worries about rare parts etc.. b-)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Which is precisely why this thread was started... b-)|>


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Damn now I want a Nassau


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Out of the homage subs I have had ( x2 Squale 20 atmos and a Steinhart Ocean GMT) . I prefered the 20 atmos.

The areas in which it seemed to excell over the Steinhart..

Cyclops is superior, crown operation/manual winding, it is the 'right' size of the submariner, curved lugs (a pet peeve of the ocean GMT is it didn't sit on top of my wrist, always seemed to be lob sided), better bezel operation. I now own a 116610 submariner and I find the Squale 20 atmos line to compare favourably with the sub. IMO they are very hard to beat when it comes down to what you are getting for the price paid. I haven't had many regrets when it comes to flipping watches but the dlc 20 atmos is the only one..especially for the price in which it sold for  

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

Thought I would post a pic of my Kadloo. I have had and flipped a Hager Commando, Armida A2, and Squale 20 Atmos Maxi. Not sure why exactly, but this one is my favorite of the sub homages I have had and think it's a keeper.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Love the Kadloo Scubamarine. That is a leading contender for best Ref. 5513/5517 MilSub homage, IMO.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

I agree. That Scubamarine is great. Where can I get one?


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Love the Kadloo Scubamarine. That is a leading contender for best Ref. 5513/5517 MilSub homage, IMO.


Yes, a very nice MilSub indeed! I just wish they had been a little more generous with the plots...


----------



## irishman42 (Dec 18, 2013)

Ok my willpower is giving out once again. I've been looking through this post and wanting a diver more and more. Just need some help finding the right one.
So far I haven't seen exactly what I am looking for but I have skipped pages just to see more beautiful pics. (Wow I must be getting old, I only used to say that about Playboy.)
What I want is a green on green diver similar to the Submariner "Hulk". Green bezel, green dial. Dark green preferably. Love the mercedes style hands as well. 
This will be my first diver style so I'd like to keep the price around $100 - 150 if possible, 200 if it is a perfect match. Automatic would be better but quartz is fine if it makes a huge price difference.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Irishman, if I were you I'd get an Invicta 8926 and swap the black bezel for a $12 green one available on ebay. I did the same thing, but with a much cheaper Bagelsport.










Here's a pic of an Invicta (not mine) with modded bezel. Keep in mind the shade of green is different depending on lighting conditions.


----------



## irishman42 (Dec 18, 2013)

That Invicta is very nice indeed. Is it available with a green dial so all I have to do is swap the bezel? And also is the bezel ring something I could swap myself or does it require a watchmakers skill? I have seen posts where the entire bezel is removed but I haven't seen just the ring being taken out in any pictures.


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

irishman42 said:


> That Invicta is very nice indeed. Is it available with a green dial so all I have to do is swap the bezel? And also is the bezel ring something I could swap myself or does it require a watchmakers skill? I have seen posts where the entire bezel is removed but I haven't seen just the ring being taken out in any pictures.


best to use silicone spray to get away the glue of the bezel insert, than easily removable.


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

Just finished this one (took just under an hour)










Steel Bagelsport turned into a Omega Royal Navy diver homage ..


----------



## trikpa (Aug 31, 2013)

wow, that's great!

where did you get the parts for it?


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

trikpa said:


> wow, that's great!
> 
> where did you get the parts for it?


The watch is a "Steel Bagelsport" from eBay, can be found with various sellers around 30-35$. Dial + hands come from Raffles-Time on eBay. Movement is DG2813 so all parts from Raffles for that movement should fit 

Best,


----------



## H3O+ (May 23, 2009)

It's been a while since I posted. An update on my Invicta Black Bay: she's still going strong. I probably wore this watch more than any other this semester, either on this brown leather NATO or a Bond strap. It's one of my favorites, and was a cheap way to upgrade a watch I wasn't wearing that much. If anybody is thinking about doing this mod, or any other bezel mod, do it. Yesterday.








Unfortunately, I was in New York this week and got a chance to handle a real Black Bay at Tourneau. It would be my new somewhat achievable grail except for the fact that the Tudor Heritage Chrono (in blue, of course) exists. That thing is seriously drool-worthy.


----------



## trikpa (Aug 31, 2013)

jonasbry said:


> The watch is a "Steel Bagelsport" from eBay, can be found with various sellers around 30-35$. Dial + hands come from Raffles-Time on eBay. Movement is DG2813 so all parts from Raffles for that movement should fit
> 
> Best,


thanks!!


----------



## BrandNew (Dec 11, 2013)

Would there happen to be an all green version of this watch?



jelliottz said:


> If this were the only watch I had, I would happily wear it every day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

BrandNew said:


> Would there happen to be an all green version of this watch?


No, one does not exist. You could make a black dial with green insert ala the Submariner LV. You could also look to Tiger Concepts. I think they have a (really really bright) green dialed deep sea snowflake, but it has a black bezel.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandNew (Dec 11, 2013)

Yeah, that what I figure.


----------



## Munch520 (Aug 4, 2013)

In good company


----------



## Noidea19 (Jul 9, 2012)

Just recived, removed the bracelet (felt quite cheap imho) and put on a nato


----------



## domdom13 (Oct 23, 2013)

hello 

i search a watch automatic and i didn't find any models others brands invicta
(maybe 'touchmeister'' and ''marc&sons''


i 'm contact you because im lost and i dont understand 


i found a few version and i dont found the difference 


8926, 8926ob, 8926ob v2, 8926c, 8926 ob s2 ....


38mm, 40mm, 42mm, 44mm 


bezel differently with the same models 


Invicta Mako PRO Diver Automatic Mens Watch 8926C | eBay



Invicta MEN'S PRO Diver Coin Edge Automatic Watch 8926C | eBay



can you help me please ?


thank you very much !!!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Travelller said:


> ...my buddy ordered his Friday 30mins after Steinhart sent out their news email and I ordered mine early Monday A.M. and there were 361 (general) orders in between... :think: while they can't all be for the one & same watch, I'm sure at the very least 100+ orders came in for the O1V. Steinhart already put up a "not in stock" message on the O1V page... This one's not gonna be under the Xmas tree...


As luck would have it, Steinhart shipped mine Friday afternoon and it arrived on Tuesday (24th), just in time for Xmas! :-! I have to say Steinhart did a splendid job getting it out to me, considering the number of orders logged - just over the one weekend! Plus they even included a chocolate bar with a "Merry Xmas from Steinhart" cover... 



















_More pics here._


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Travelller said:


> As luck would have it, Steinhart shipped mine Friday afternoon and it arrived on Tuesday (24th), just in time for Xmas! :-! I have to say Steinhart did a splendid job getting it out to me, considering the number of orders logged - just over the one weekend! Plus they even included a chocolate bar with a "Merry Xmas from Steinhart" cover...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad... Almost tempting to order one but I'd love it with the OVM dial.


----------



## domdom13 (Oct 23, 2013)

jelliottz(thank you sir)say to me

8926C - coin bezel with miyota 8215 movement - auto, handwind
8926 OB - coin bezel with Seiko NH25 movement - auto
8926 OBV2 - coin bezel with Seiko NH35 movement - auto, hack, handwind

i dont think if i'll modify a parts of this watch

what do you think ?


----------



## domdom13 (Oct 23, 2013)

i dont understand 
two same models but 2 pictures different !!!

$(KGrHqV,!ocFJkTmsj82BSevnPjHwg~~60_57.JPG

667820321_o.jpg

can you explain ?

thank you


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

domdom13 said:


> i dont understand
> two same models but 2 pictures different !!!
> 
> $(KGrHqV,!ocFJkTmsj82BSevnPjHwg~~60_57.JPG
> ...


First picture is Miyota 8215 movement.

Second picture is NH35A movement.


----------



## domdom13 (Oct 23, 2013)

ok i understand the first picture are not correspond with descriptif of selling product

2 ask before to available my order

why an other watch , they are more fast than nh35 or real rolex
Sandoz New 100m WR Watch - YouTube

and last ask , why i found in a few website , an guarantee 5 years of the brands invicta ?

thank you


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

new addition to my collection, sizzlinwatches sterile sub with ceramic insert, just swapped out the stock bracelet for one of their glide locks after I brushed it out. First day on the wrist so no word on timekeeping.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

[/QUOTE] looks great! :thumbup:

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

I whole hearted agree with you on the Squale. In fact I had two other $3K watches and my 20 Atmos is much more comfortable. My only peeve is the lume is adequate, but I perfer brighter.



tatt169 said:


> Out of the homage subs I have had ( x2 Squale 20 atmos and a Steinhart Ocean GMT) . I prefered the 20 atmos.
> 
> The areas in which it seemed to excell over the Steinhart..
> 
> ...


----------



## PAM fans (Jan 15, 2013)

Gift from my wife









Side by side with my submariner from man bush


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Your Manbush sub looks more like a Seadweller?


----------



## Makhno (Aug 20, 2013)

My Squale 20 ATMOS MAXI DIAL an Amazing Homage 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^And an outstanding photo of it.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

tatt169 said:


> looks great! :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


Thanks! After a few days time is still spot on to the minute after setting with my ipad, can't beat that for a $99 watch.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Totally forgot I had this Corvus NATO strap. Been wearing the watch like this since I bought it a few weeks back. Then I decided to change the insert to this blue one.

Nice little transformation for this beater.


----------



## geepondy (Feb 25, 2008)

I like the looks of the Squales but I don't see them available anywhere. Is it because of the shortage of the 2824-2 movements? A lot of watches that use that movement don't seem to be in stock.


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

Well it took my a while to post a pic of my new Steinhart Ocean 1 Green as I am still traveling for the holidays.

Sorry for the poor quality phone pic. I will post better quality pics once I get back.

I really do love this watch and especially the dark green bezel. I think it is the perfect shade of green. It looks black in low light and then you get glimpses of green when the light hits it.










Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

geepondy said:


> I like the looks of the Squales but I don't see them available anywhere. Is it because of the shortage of the 2824-2 movements? A lot of watches that use that movement don't seem to be in stock.


Check out Island Watch. They just got some Squales in last week; I couldn't resist and had to order a Blueray that should be delivered tomorrow!


----------



## Luis_Leite (Dec 31, 2013)

So I just joined this forum (on the 31th December) and I own (worth mentioning) a tissot V8 and my fathers Raymond Weil (which he gifted me)..I don't make impluse purchases nor do I have the money for such but only in 3 days reading this forum ,I already started my "Wanted" list....And Divers which I was not a fan of, have become the target of all my focus. Knowing that this year I'll probably spend lots repairing my fathers gift to me (as it needs a new gold-plating) I also find this at the top of my list: Ocean 1 Black

As I have a paid internship of 3 months coming, if it goes well and I get a job in the end,as in the interview they said such was a strong possibility if my abilities match my CV (crossing fingers), this magnificent Diver will probably be my self-bought reward, and an extra motivation to land the job!!


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

My SKX007 came today! Now I just gotta wait a few more days for the green bezel to arrive.


----------



## Bleys (Feb 5, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/sAlSKPY.jpg

How is the jubilee strap with your seiko? Looks great btw.

Cheers,
Bleys


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

The bracelet is pretty nice! It can be slightly noisy at times but I'm definitely a fan. The end links aren't as nice as I would've expected though...they don't fit perfectly against the side of the case, and there's a small gap in between the end links and the sides of the lugs.


----------



## domdom13 (Oct 23, 2013)

hello anybody

i had received my watch

its an 8926 ''ob'' with a nh35 rotor

but for keep this watch ; i need to be sure ; its isn't difference with a 8926 ''c''

IMG20140103142737 - HostingPics.net - Hbergement d'images gratuit

IMG20140103142757 - HostingPics.net - Hbergement d'images gratuit


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

Squale Blueray came in yesterday...










Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

domdom13 said:


> hello anybody
> 
> i had received my watch
> 
> ...


Yes, you got the one you wanted. You have the 8926OBv2 - OB = original bezel = 8926C (coin edge bezel)

Very nice. The cyclops has good magnification too. Enjoy it.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark01 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Pretty happy with this one*

Sizzlin Watches Ceamic sub case
O&W Dial
2824-2 Movement
Hands and Bracelet from the spares stash


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Pretty happy with this one*

Took off to Venice for New Year's and grabbed my go-to 16600; I was amazed that when I got back home the first thing I did was grab my O1V... 'cause I was aleady missing it, lol!


----------



## Noidea19 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Pretty happy with this one*

Brushed the bracelet


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Pretty happy with this one*



Noidea19 said:


> Brushed the bracelet
> 
> View attachment 1333622


Looks good. Any tutorial on how you did it?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Pretty happy with this one*

@Travelller: Ace! Such a great watch. Brilliant shots too.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Pretty happy with this one*

Great Job! What did you use?


Noidea19 said:


> Brushed the bracelet
> 
> View attachment 1333622


----------



## kyleman (Jan 31, 2012)

plot said:


> The bracelet is pretty nice! It can be slightly noisy at times but I'm definitely a fan. The end links aren't as nice as I would've expected though...they don't fit perfectly against the side of the case, and there's a small gap in between the end links and the sides of the lugs.


The end links fit so much better with fat springbars. Pretty close to sel feel.

Try to get flanged springbars if you ever want to remove them. They are on ebay.

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Noidea19 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Pretty happy with this one*



mario24601 said:


> Looks good. Any tutorial on how you did it?





bvc2005 said:


> Great Job! What did you use?


used a green scotch brite pad  rubbing the braclet directly on it

this one


----------



## owned4u (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Pretty happy with this one*

So I owned an Alpha sub homage for about a year, liked everything about it had no problems. Was putting it on on the walk to class one day and dropped it on the sidewalk from about waist level. Broke something in the movement and it doesn't work anymore.

Never dropped a watch (esp with automatic movement) so not sure how to feel about it in terms of whether it should have broke to the point of not working at all or not. I wouldn't say I got ~$100 in use out of the watch, but if I wouldn't have dropped it and it kept working like it was before the drop, I would say I did.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Pretty happy with this one*



owned4u said:


> ...Never dropped a watch (esp with automatic movement) so not sure how to feel about it in terms of whether it should have broke to the point of not working at all or not. I wouldn't say I got ~$100 in use out of the watch...


:think: the average mechanical movement has what, 150+ components that are interconnected, so yeah, the odds that dropping it on concrete, even from a relatively short distance of say, 1M, could cause one (or more) of said components to either break or come out of alignment, are pretty damn good.

It this annoys you, please consider a quartz G-Shock :-!


----------



## owned4u (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Pretty happy with this one*



Travelller said:


> :think: the average mechanical movement has what, 150+ components that are interconnected, so yeah, the odds that dropping it on concrete, even from a relatively short distance of say, 1M, could cause one (or more) of said components to either break or come out of alignment, are pretty damn good.
> 
> It this annoys you, please consider a quartz G-Shock :-!


I own a DW6900 so I know....

I was pretty sure the movement was gonna break, but wasn't 100% sure because it landed face-down and only caused a tiny crack in the crystal. Never knew even the simple movements had 150+ parts so thanks for that bit of info. I never said it annoyed me, just wasn't 100% sure the drop would destroy most automatic movement watches because this was my first automatic. I've banged the watch on doors, etc more times than I'd like to admit and it ran just fine until this happened. You live and ya learn, right?


----------



## fizzbin1701 (Jul 13, 2013)

plot said:


> My SKX007 came today! Now I just gotta wait a few more days for the green bezel to arrive.


That's going to be a sweet combo! (Green's my favorite color.) Did you get a whole bezel or just the insert? Either way, will you be changing it yourself? (I'd love to learn how.) I can't remember if you can tag on here, but it'd be great to see the finished product too.


----------



## styrakaar (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry to disapPoint you, but a simple auto movement has closer to 30-40 parts... Not counting screws / jewels... 150+ would be an amazing, very high end movement...

If you are interested you can check the technical specs for the ETA movements here: https://secure.eta.ch/CSP/


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

fizzbin1701 said:


> That's going to be a sweet combo! (Green's my favorite color.) Did you get a whole bezel or just the insert? Either way, will you be changing it yourself? (I'd love to learn how.) I can't remember if you can tag on here, but it'd be great to see the finished product too.


I purchased just the bezel insert off ebay, you can get them there for around $12. And yep I plan on changing it myself, I don't think it should be too difficult. I plan on simply prying the stock one off with a knife or small flathead screwdriver of some sort and then gluing the green one on.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm Lovin' it b-)


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

styrakaar said:


> Sorry to disappoint you, but a simple auto movement has closer to 30-40 parts... Not counting screws / jewels...


Meet you half way... :-d










_Seriously now_, the one (and only) point I was trying to make is that dropping a mechanical watch on a concrete surface from roughly a meter high is not a good idea...

//OT
...worse when it's a P.2002-equipped 233 with its 247 parts (err, incl screws / jewels :roll


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Not quite a sub-homage but here is my modified Seiko SNZH57 that I've gone all out on. Dagaz Sapphire crystal, blue snowflake dial and snowflake hands, Red triangle bezel insert along with a new Seiko 4R36 hacking and handwinding movement. This has become my favorite Seiko mod I've done so far.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Here it is with the Dagaz Superdome Blue Snowflake on a nice Crown and Buckle vintage brown strap.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

My green bezel arrived and I quickly swapped it with the black one. It was much easier than I thought it would be and I think it looks fantastic!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

plot said:


> My green bezel arrived and I quickly swapped it with the black one. It was much easier than I thought it would be and I think it looks fantastic!


You should change "I think it looks fantastic" to "It looks fantastic!!!".

Great mod. It looks absolutely fantastic!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## fizzbin1701 (Jul 13, 2013)

1) I don't like when an homage looks really similar to the original. It makes it too easy to spot the inferiorities. Further, I think it screams, "I don't have enough money for the real deal."

2) With a lot of these really long threads, I wish a separate record could be kept of all the models mentioned. A linked list would be really appreciated!


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

fizzbin1701 said:


> 1) I don't like when an homage looks really similar to the original. It makes it too easy to spot the inferiorities. Further, I think it screams, "I don't have enough money for the real deal."
> 
> 2) With a lot of these really long threads, I wish a separate record could be kept of all the models mentioned. A linked list would be really appreciated!


A lot of people (myself included) like when homages look similar to "the originals" just because if they don't look similar enough, then sometimes they're not really homages at all anyway. I don't think it screams anything of the sort, considering no one will notice or care what watch you're wearing in "real life" anyway, at least in my experience. And if anyone can even get close enough to you to bother to read the dial on your watch and determine it's not a Rolex, AND have the nerve to judge you for it, then I think there are bigger issues going on there, besides money, with anyone who would judge someone for something so silly. Especially when homages are really just a hobby, not some kind of attempt at a status symbol, at least for me they are just for fun. Keep in mind that the watches that most of these are paying tribute to cost between $5,000-$100,000 in their "original form" (Rolex); hence the reason for the amount, and the likeness to the "originals" of homages.

A linked list would indeed be nice, an archive of the watches; but then the only problem with separating them is that it would start to get confusing when posting pics of your watch because not everyone would see them.


----------



## TeeRite (Nov 14, 2013)

Here is mine. Invicta 8928.


----------



## hydrochrono (Jan 6, 2014)

fizzbin1701 said:


> 1) I don't like when an homage looks really similar to the original. It makes it too easy to spot the inferiorities. Further, I think it screams, "I don't have enough money for the real deal."


... but it is true though. I really don't! Everyone who knows me will already know that anyway


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Not to be cheeky (although I guess I am being cheeky): fizzbin1701. are you volunteering to compile and maintain a linked list of all of the makes and models referenced in this thread? 

+1 to what alpha wrote as well.


----------



## TeeRite (Nov 14, 2013)

Fizzbon1701, I think you need to realize that someone may like the way a watch looks, but don't want to or can't afford to buy said watch. So if you can get something that looks like it with a decent movement, why not and enjoy it. Like I always say, buy it and wear it if you like it because you are the only you need to answer to (except the wife if married )


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jelliottz said:


> You should change "I think it looks fantastic" to "It looks fantastic!!!".


It is objectively so. Well done, plot!


----------



## fizzbin1701 (Jul 13, 2013)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> A lot of people (myself included) like when homages look similar to "the originals" just because if they don't look similar enough, then sometimes they're not really homages at all anyway. I don't think it screams anything of the sort, considering no one will notice or care what watch you're wearing in "real life" anyway, at least in my experience.


Thank you for your honest response. This is interesting. If I may ask some clarifying questions (and *anyone* can answer really because if you're on this thread, you probably have opinions on the matter):

1) It seems like you wouldn't care if someone realized your watch was a less expensive homage. Would you feel awesome, though, if someone mistook a close homage for a Rolex and viewed you like Bond? (profile pic reference)

2) Would you buy an homage more expensive than the original? If so, why?

NOTE: I may just start a new thread on "Wearing An Homage"


----------



## fizzbin1701 (Jul 13, 2013)

TeeRite said:


> Fizzbon1701, I think you need to realize that someone may like the way a watch looks, but don't want to or can't afford to buy said watch. So if you can get something that looks like it with a decent movement, why not and enjoy it. Like I always say, buy it and wear it if you like it because you are the only you need to answer to (except the wife if married )


Perhaps then you can answer my questions above


----------



## fizzbin1701 (Jul 13, 2013)

Darwin said:


> Not to be cheeky (although I guess I am being cheeky): fizzbin1701. are you volunteering to compile and maintain a linked list of all of the makes and models referenced in this thread?
> 
> +1 to what alpha wrote as well.


I'm seriously considering it, provided I have the time.

In order to avoid confusion like AlphaWolf777 mentioned, it would just be a list, no photos or personal info. Makes and models only. This idea would probably be even better implemented for threads of the future and maintained as things go along.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

fizzbin1701 said:


> Thank you for your honest response. This is interesting. If I may ask some clarifying questions (and *anyone* can answer really because if you're on this thread, you probably have opinions on the matter):
> 
> 1) It seems like you wouldn't care if someone realized your watch was a less expensive homage. Would you feel awesome, though, if someone mistook a close homage for a Rolex and viewed you like Bond? (profile pic reference)
> 
> ...


No, I could care less if someone mistook my watch for a Rolex. It's already happened a couple of times at work, doesn't matter to me either way. Although one person who I suspect is a fellow watch enthusiast at work did accurately guess that my watch was a MkII Nassau; I was shocked at that. I wear my watch because I personally enjoy it. I don't care what others think. Most people use their cellphone to tell the time or just wear cheap $10 WalMart watches anyway so I could care less what they think of my watch if they even notice it.

Sometimes I get tired of explaining stuff like this as it usually falls on deaf ears, but seeing as how I have a little spare time I will explain it yet again. I may as well put something like this in my signature at this point...too bad it's too long.

I own a MkII Nassau. It is my only watch. I used to own over 10 different Sub/GMT Master homages. Pretty much everything out there. I sold them all and only kept the Nassau, why? Because I feel that MkII makes the highest quality homages of them all, very akin to the quality level of perhaps a vintage Rolex as they were when they were new. Probably even better with modern manufacturing methods. And certainly the attention to the small details on the MkII watches are second to none.

The MkII Nassau cost me $1,200 at used (new-in-box, 2nd owner) market value back in February last year when I bought it. Do I feel this is a reasonable price? Absolutely yes. How much does a brand new Submariner cost right now? Over $10,000 not counting the horrendous taxes on that. Basically, an insurance policy, or house or car payment on your wrist. Why would I want that?

How much does the vintage 1950s Rolex Submariner Ref. 6538 that my MkII Nassau references (homages), cost at present market value? Usually they go for between $35,000 to $100,000 depending on condition and configuration/history. And that's when you can find them, when they're 100% authentic (yes, you need to worry about not-so-authentic vintage watches for that kind of money, they're everywhere); and if you can even afford that. Not to mention they will be radioactive from the old paint lume they used to use, and will have extremely rare movements and parts to source parts for to get fixed or service, with some parts on those vintage Rolexes costing as much or more than my MkII Nassau. I have heard from a professional watchmaker that just a mainspring on a vintage Tudor Submariner can cost as much as $600 in some cases.

So basically what it comes down to is this. Would I rather wear my $1,200 high quality, limited edition, homage of one of the greatest most historically important watches of all time? Fork out $10,000 and more that I don't have for a modern example of the Sub and worry about it every time I put it on? Or fork out $35K-$100,000 that I don't have for a vintage example of a Sub that may or may not be 100% authentic, has an ultra expensive service cost, and may not even be fixable, and pretty much needs its own insurance policy? It begins to get quite easy to understand the appeal of homages, but you need to be at a certain level of knowledge about the watch industry to arrive at a conclusion with this much explanation. I have been there and done that, and back again, so I know that I would rather have my MkII Nassau than any Rolex, ever. Even if I won the lottery I would not buy a Rolex, I would stick with my watch. If that is not reason enough to show people how important homages can be, then I don't know what else can...

There are no homages that are more expensive than the originals, see above.

I don't think starting such a thread would last very long. It's been done hundreds of times before because everyone has their own opinions on things like this. But the way I see it is, life is too short to let something like this really occupy that much of the mind for one way or the other. After all, mechanical watches, especially nowadays, are really just a hobby meant for personal enjoyment, and really shouldn't be taken too seriously. It doesn't matter if you spend $1,000, $10,000, or $100,000 on your watch, it's still basically the same thing, with the only difference being the name and prestige.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

And... here it is. The watch I have been waiting years for. My Invicta 8926obv2/Dagaz Blue Snowflake mod. Thank you, Jake B. for making this awesome blue snowflake dial!



















French M.N. style...



















Side and clasp sterilization.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

What a beauty. 
Is that the same bezel insert I mentioned to you?
Btw, how do you get rid of the INVICTA off the side?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

harrym71 said:


> What a beauty.
> Is that the same bezel insert I mentioned to you?
> Btw, how do you get rid of the INVICTA off the side?


Thanks, Harry! It probably is the same insert, but I had already purchased it from a different seller. I asked about yours in the event this blue didn't match the Dagaz dial.

The Invicta logo? Elbow grease, a metal file, and a Scotchbrite pad.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Wow, that snowflake mod looks so damn nice, especially on the bracelet! If I didn't already have a blue Helson SD I'd definitely have to build something like that.


----------



## kyleman (Jan 31, 2012)

fizzbin1701 said:


> Thank you for your honest response. This is interesting. If I may ask some clarifying questions (and *anyone* can answer really because if you're on this thread, you probably have opinions on the matter):
> 
> 1) It seems like you wouldn't care if someone realized your watch was a less expensive homage. Would you feel awesome, though, if someone mistook a close homage for a Rolex and viewed you like Bond? (profile pic reference)
> 
> ...


Can we keep the homage "to be or not to be" question on one of the many threads created for that topic? Odds are most people who come to this thread are cool with homages imo.

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Shoefish8 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Pretty happy with this one*

Hey Mark!

I've been searching for a while for a decent sub case to create my own version of m.and's watch mod shown below:









After quite some time of not finding any decent cases (even after contacting Jeff the watchdude regarding obtaining one of his vintage raven cases shown above), I recently stumbled upon sizzlinwatches. Not quite sure how I missed them earlier. My question is, how are you finding the finish and quality of the case? Would you recommend it for a project of this sort?

Would greatly appreciate your input! Also any input from anyone else for that matter, especially regarding sourcing mkII dials which I've come to understand seems to be near impossible nowadays :/


----------



## Shoefish8 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Pretty happy with this one*

I meant to quote you, regarding my above post 


Mark01 said:


> Sizzlin Watches Ceamic sub case
> O&W Dial
> 2824-2 Movement
> Hands and Bracelet from the spares stash


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Pretty happy with this one*

I think the sizzlin' watches case is based on the newer subs so they won't suit vintage builds. (if that's your intention!) It seems to be good otherwise! Also, Tiger Concepts have case sets for the DG2813 or ETA2824 movements. Have you found their offerings on the 'bay? If you're patient, Invicta and other homage watches frequently pop up on the bay in various states of repair. Buy one for the case alone!

Here's my custom-a fantasy Tudor 9411 tribute! It's powered by a Sandoz ETA2824-2 which doesn't hack (most unfortunate!). The case is something I found on the 'bay and the dial is from Tiger Concept. I haven't got it pressure tested though, but I will get it done next month. All the gaskets have been greased so I'm hoping it'll be OK for swimming! I've ordered a bracelet and will be getting a black bezel insert soon too. Next I'll try my hand at aging the dial and insert.


----------



## Makhno (Aug 20, 2013)

My Steinhart Ocean One Vintage on shark mesh a Sub 6200 Homage I love it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

I really need this in my life....


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

plot said:


> I really need this in my life....


If you find someone making them again, let me know!


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

If you contact Yobokies he can make you one!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

plot said:


> If you contact Yobokies he can make you one!


I believe the one in the picture was made by 10watches, I've never seen Yobokies version.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Indeed it is, however I got in contact with Harold from Yobokies yesterday and he can make the same thing for $395 plus shipping.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

plot said:


> I really need this in my life....


The name "Project Sex Designs" comes to mind.


----------



## Shoefish8 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Pretty happy with this one*



jaliya48 said:


> I think the sizzlin' watches case is based on the newer subs so they won't suit vintage builds. (if that's your intention!) It seems to be good otherwise! Also, Tiger Concepts have case sets for the DG2813 or ETA2824 movements. Have you found their offerings on the 'bay? If you're patient, Invicta and other homage watches frequently pop up on the bay in various states of repair. Buy one for the case alone!
> 
> Here's my custom-a fantasy Tudor 9411 tribute! It's powered by a Sandoz ETA2824-2 which doesn't hack (most unfortunate!). The case is something I found on the 'bay and the dial is from Tiger Concept. I haven't got it pressure tested though, but I will get it done next month. All the gaskets have been greased so I'm hoping it'll be OK for swimming! I've ordered a bracelet and will be getting a black bezel insert soon too. Next I'll try my hand at aging the dial and insert.


Thanks for the reply. I realized I don't actually know the design differences between modern / vintage subs, except for the use of an acrylic crystal / different insert. Could you specify how else the sizzlin case might differ? Seeing as the pics don't really show much I'm really inclined to know. Are the dimensions changed at all?

By the way, amazing build. If mine turns out half as good I'll be very satisfied. Did you assemble it yourself?


----------



## Mark01 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Pretty happy with this one*



Shoefish8 said:


> I meant to quote you, regarding my above post


The Sizzlin case is pretty good and you can swap out the bezel insert if you are going for a more vintage look, but you will probably break the ceramic one getting it out.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Pretty happy with this one*



Shoefish8 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I realized I don't actually know the design differences between modern / vintage subs, except for the use of an acrylic crystal / different insert. Could you specify how else the sizzlin case might differ? Seeing as the pics don't really show much I'm really inclined to know. Are the dimensions changed at all?
> 
> By the way, amazing build. If mine turns out half as good I'll be very satisfied. Did you assemble it yourself?


The modern Sub cases have thicker lugs, wider crown guards, and ceramic bezel inserts. The ceramic inserts are a mm or so different in size than the aluminum ones.

I'm sure someone with more knowledge than me can point out other differences.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Pretty happy with this one*



Shoefish8 said:


> Hey Mark!
> 
> I've been searching for a while for a decent sub case to create my own version of m.and's watch mod shown below:


After a cursory glance, the case seems very similar to my SKX031.










Sent while distracted.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Pretty happy with this one*



Aitch said:


> After a cursory glance, the case seems very similar to my SKX031.


I am positive it is not.

Shoefish8, why don't you send m.and a PM and ask him about the case he used in that mod?


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Pretty happy with this one*



owned4u said:


> So I owned an Alpha sub homage for about a year, liked everything about it had no problems. Was putting it on on the walk to class one day and dropped it on the sidewalk from about waist level. Broke something in the movement and it doesn't work anymore.
> 
> Never dropped a watch (esp with automatic movement) so not sure how to feel about it in terms of whether it should have broke to the point of not working at all or not. I wouldn't say I got ~$100 in use out of the watch, but if I wouldn't have dropped it and it kept working like it was before the drop, I would say I did.


Time to open it up and try a repair for yourself. Might be an easy fix...or not...but you'll learn a thing or two on the way


----------



## Makhno (Aug 20, 2013)

I received my Invicta Pro Diver 8296 yesterday, if to say I'm quite amazed by how much of a "watch" it is for relatively little $$$ knock on wood the NH35A seem to be a fine movement hopefully It will keep on ticking 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Pretty happy with this one*



Fullers1845 said:


> I am positive it is not.


No I can see the differences after looking closely. I'll revise my statement that they are "somewhat similar"  since obviously the Raven case is more angular on the sides, slightly larger crown guards, and has drilled lugs.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Pretty happy with this one*

Killing two birds with one stone!


----------



## Shoefish8 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Pretty happy with this one*



Fullers1845 said:


> I am positive it is not.
> 
> Shoefish8, why don't you send m.and a PM and ask him about the case he used in that mod?


I actually have, twice. He was very accommodating and told me to get in touch with Jeff the watchdude over at Raven, which almost netted me a watch. Sadly Jeff got back to me and told me his case stock for this model was all out. Since then I've been searching for a suitable replacement but with no luck. I think I've perused all the vendor sites out there; damn does that give you a blast to 1998. It seems to me that there is no middle ground between the lower range of homages and costly "replacement parts". I guess case kits and my tastes are just too much of a niche market.

But hey, I'll end my bitterness if I could just lend your sig pic buddy for a bit


----------



## Mark01 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Pretty happy with this one*

The watch in question was built using a Sandoz Singapore sub, it was done a couple of times by Guys on other forums that I frequent. You can find the base watch in The Bay, however those dials are as scarce as Hen's teeth. I have one in another MOD that I did. And the price of the base watch is now in the same neighborhood as the Squale sub homage.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Pretty happy with this one*



sarasate said:


> Killing two birds with one stone!
> 
> View attachment 1346901
> View attachment 1346904


Beautiful! Did you do it or is it one bought from 10watches?


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Pretty happy with this one*



DirtyHarrie said:


> Beautiful! Did you do it or is it one bought from 10watches?


Thanks. I bought it directly from Jake.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Pretty happy with this one*



sarasate said:


> Thanks. I bought it directly from Jake.


Does Jake have a site or can you please share contact info?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Pretty happy with this one*



mario24601 said:


> Does Jake have a site or can you please share contact info?


Www.10watches.com


----------



## tutu (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Pretty happy with this one*

forgot to post yesterday so ignore the date =P







Bagelsport


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> And... here it is. The watch I have been waiting years for. My Invicta 8926obv2/Dagaz Blue Snowflake mod. Thank you, Jake B. for making this awesome blue snowflake dial!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great strap Fullers! I had one similar but it separated. May I ask where you got it?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

3ther said:


> Great strap Fullers! I had one similar but it separated. May I ask where you got it?


Sure. Ebay seller: colareb81

I've been wearing it on that watch for the past 2 weeks. Very nice for the price.


----------



## Cappy (Dec 5, 2008)

Humvee! This is my favorite Submariner and I got it for $20.
It's got a cheap pressed bracelet, but it looks so good and it feels so right, it's just perfect for me. Somehow.


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Sure. Ebay seller: colareb81
> 
> I've been wearing it on that watch for the past 2 weeks. Very nice for the price.


Ahhh yes yes yes. From Italy. I got one from him several months ago. The longer side began to separate though. Crazy glue didn't even help :-( Great strap though. I enjoyed it


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

James - it looks absolutely fabulous! Well done my friend. New life for a classic Invicta.

Ross


----------



## DrR (May 31, 2013)

After months of thinking about sub 100$ sub's finally got me an Alpha matte black. My first ever diver. Final battle were between this and 8926c but wings, engravings, polished center links were deal breakers. Very pleased about everything and even bracelet does not seem too bad for the price.


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

There's lots of work to do


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

rymnd said:


> There's lots of work to do


 That's the spirit!


----------



## Dbhunter64 (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow!!!! I want one too!!!!


plot said:


> I really need this in my life....


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow.

While I went through all these 120 pages of homage to Submariner homages, that model grew on me. For starters (and... well... my birthday) I went for a watch that I never thought I would like:










But I guess I will. Especially if it comes with an NH35A movement.


----------



## Makhno (Aug 20, 2013)

Love this combination two tone INVICTA Pro Diver 8928OB NH35A Movement on Navy Blue Nato 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## modsupremo (Aug 17, 2013)

Steinhart Ocean One GMT Black


----------



## modsupremo (Aug 17, 2013)

Steinhart Ocean One GMT Black


----------



## modsupremo (Aug 17, 2013)

Steinhart Ocean Black DLC


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

modsupremo said:


> View attachment 1355761
> 
> Steinhart Ocean One GMT Black


Wow! Love that pic. Especially the red text on the dial. Nice setup.


----------



## modsupremo (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks Fullers! Glad you like the image!


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Yet another BudgetSub mushrooming in the Bay:








The description is rather vague/generic. And the images don't give away too much either. They all have this 'Nachuan watermark' (which I've seen previously on WUS; forgot where). And they all show exactly the same dial position, nicely obscuring the 'brand' logo ('Sewo'?).


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Astraeus said:


> Yet another BudgetSub mushrooming in the Bay:
> 
> The description is rather vague/generic. And the images don't give away too much either. They all have this 'Nachuan watermark' (which I've seen previously on WUS; forgot where). And they all show exactly the same dial position, nicely obscuring the 'brand' logo ('Sewo'?).


I love that the lume pips are so blatantly off mark haha. They must literally all come from the same factory with different brand names (SOKI/MCE/Sewo)

Here's the green bezel MCE that came along with my bagel:
















Lume pip comes right off but the cyclops is being stubborn


----------



## MK3 (May 14, 2013)

rymnd said:


> Lume pip comes right off but the cyclops is being stubborn


Hit the cyclops with a torch lighter for about 3-5 seconds. You'll see a little 'flash' of white underneath and then it will slide right off if you get a knife underneath it. I was hesitant about doing this yesterday so I tested it first on my torn apart Soki - worked well! Then I did it on my 8926 too.

There are some YouTube videos on it as well.


----------



## Federer (Sep 4, 2012)

I must have flipped a dozen sub homages over the past year. I can say that I enjoy the look and feel of the Squale Blue Ray even over any non-Tudor Rolex model currently in production (except vintage and the white explorer II). Lovely watch. Best of all I'm not tempted by any other "better" sub homages.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^We have another winner! Congrats on discovering your Best Submariner Homage.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Federer said:


> I must have flipped a dozen sub homages over the past year. I can say that I enjoy the look and feel of the Squale Blue Ray even over any non-Tudor Rolex model currently in production (except vintage and the white explorer II). Lovely watch. Best of all I'm not tempted by any other "better" sub homages.


How is the Domed Sapphire on this as I am literally sitting on the PayPal button on pulling the trigger on this and some snowflake hands to make myself a nice little quality Tudor Homage.


----------



## Federer (Sep 4, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> How is the Domed Sapphire on this as I am literally sitting on the PayPal button on pulling the trigger on this and some snowflake hands to make myself a nice little quality Tudor Homage.


Get it! Remember to post lots of pictures for us once it's all done.

The domed sapphire is not high-dome like some vintage ones I've seen, but around the same height as the Tudor Black Bay. No complaints. The sunray blue dial is excellent.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Federer said:


> Get it! Remember to post lots of pictures for us once it's all done.
> 
> The domed sapphire is not high-dome like some vintage ones I've seen, but around the same height as the Tudor Black Bay. No complaints. The sunray blue dial is excellent.


That's all I needed to know. I don't mind flat Sapphires but Domed on this makes more sense.


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

rymnd said:


> I love that the lume pips are so blatantly off mark haha. They must literally all come from the same factory with different brand names (SOKI/MCE/Sewo)
> 
> Here's the green bezel MCE that came along with my bagel:
> 
> ...


Do these have stainless steel cases or are they base metal/plated?


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

jaliya48 said:


> Do these have stainless steel cases or are they base metal/plated?


Plated

The bagel is full stainless steel


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for the pic Federer.

I think I'm going to do it. I toyed around with some quick photoshop work and I think it gives a great modern interpretation of the Blue Tudor Snowflake with an ETA 2824 and that beautiful blue-ray dial while having some heritage being a Squale. Watch and hands are ordered now the wait and the install ahead. Maybe even sourcing a Tudor snowflake replacement dial later to complete the look (instead of the submariner based dial).


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Here are some more Sub homages:

_Eichmüller_








_Gigandet_







_Tauchmeister_







_Detomaso_







_Perigaum_







_Politi_







_Roebelin & Graef_







_Carucci_







_Marc & Sons_







_Marcello C_







Robert


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

That Robert one looks very good. I don't usually bother about names of watches, but I don't think I could wear a watch with the name of my ex fiancee's new partner.

Thanks to everyone who recommended the Squale 20 Atmos. I got one the other day and it's awesome. A very substantial weight and build to it. Just brilliant over all. I don't know what lume is on it but it's very good and lasts around 6 hours with just a few flashes from my phone camera.

I was expecting something twice as good as a Mako and I think I got something thrice as good! It's also got me a bit confused about my Alpinist because people bang on about how well it's made, me included, but this Squale seems a bit better. Maybe it's because of the Sub design and maybe because it's on a bracelet which my Alpinist isn't.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Just had a look into the Robert. Seems pretty good and the movement is interesting being a Kadloo movement (?) It's priced similar to Squale and if it's priced accordingly should be good.

Taucheruhren : ROBERT TAUCHERUHR MEDIUM - SCHWARZE LÜNETTE - STAHLBAND


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Roberts are nice enough. I had the 39mm Pepsi GMT for a bit. Given a choice, though, I would go with Squale 20 Atmos.


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

rymnd said:


> Plated
> 
> The bagel is full stainless steel


Thanks!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

It's awesome not visiting the forum for months, coming back and seeing all of the new posts and offerings. I like the look of the Gigandet posted above. I wish more sub homage's would add a splash of red like that. It's the one thing I wish my O1B had.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

The Invicta Has Landed.

Pictures of my new Desk Diver:
































































_Pro_
* reasonably well built
* solid movement (NH35A)
* civilized case size
* rests well on the wrist
* attractively priced

_Contra_
* somewhat dodgy brand name (the dial is much smaller in real life, of course)
* that 'Invicta' engraving on the case (also easily overlooked)
* bracelet is not as smooth
* clasp is not very convenient to work with
* no sapphire
* lume is not impressive


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> I like the look of the Gigandet posted above. I wish more sub homage's would add a splash of red like that.


This is probably stretching the Submariner concept, but a little red can't hurt, indeed:


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Well one part down now awaiting the snowflake hands. I got them in C1 lume and I notice the squale has a more greenish C3 lume look. Hope this comes out ok or I am off to reorder another set of hands with C3.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Better red than...











> *China PLA marine special diving automatic mechanical watch navy submariner
> Front dial:* there is a *China** PLA marine's emblem* at 12 o'clock; a *date display* at 3 o'clock; above 6 o'clock, it prints "*Submariner 100M Superlative Chronometer*"; under 6 o'clock, there is fine print "Japan Movt." Hands and hourly marks are luminescent.
> *Case back:* prints *"China People's Liberation Army Marine Special Diving Watch中国人民解放军海军特种潜水表; **Waterproof 100M防水100米; Navy Diving" with a scuba diver, water and bubble image*.
> *Crown:* designed for diving and swimming, it is a *screw-on crown* to close tightly like a submarine hatch.
> ...


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

A touch of red, in this Ollech & Wajs:







(It could have done without the 13-24 numerals, I think.)


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Agreed! The "200m/660ft" would have been perfect. The 24 hour numbers make it look sloppy to me.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> Agreed! The "200m/660ft" would have been perfect. The 24 hour numbers make it look sloppy to me.


I agree as well, however, I suspect that the red 24 hour numbers are likely more subtle on wrist.


----------



## Bauzen (Feb 4, 2012)

Found these a few weeks ago from someone on Instagram. 
Vague Watch Co. from Japan. 
They don't currently have any retailers in the US, but they did at one point and hopefully they'll bring them back agains soon.















Specs:


Drive methodQuartzMaterial: caseStainless steelMaterial: beltNylon (NATO type)Windshield glassDome-shaped rigid crystal glassDial colorBlackBelt colorOliveSize （ vertical × horizontal × thickness ）48 X 43 x 16.5 mmBelt widthApprox. 20 mmArm around the beltWith up to approx. 20.5 cmWeightApprox. 72 gSpecificationsDaily life water resistant 10 ATMAccessoriesManual, warranty certificate, and VAGUE WATCH Co... original box
With a replacement belt (black nylon)WarrantyOne year warranty by manufacturer

The "BLK SUB" uses a Japanese quartz movement, but they also have a sweet GMT edition that uses a Swiss quartz movement.


----------



## Chris19delta (Jan 30, 2014)

Spent all day looking at this thread at work and it made me decide to finally register, I'm a big fan of the domed crystal subs, the Helenarou Bond watch seems to be pretty much what I'm looking for, other than being on the higher side of what I want to pay (and the crappy looking yahoo eCommerce website scares me a bit...) so 2 basic questions; with the Helenarou is the ETA 2836 movement worth the extra $100, and what are some other options for domed crystal sub style watches preferably closer to (or under, I'm not rich lol) $200?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Chris19delta said:


> Spent all day looking at this thread at work and it made me decide to finally register, I'm a big fan of the domed crystal subs, the Helenarou Bond watch seems to be pretty much what I'm looking for, other than being on the higher side of what I want to pay (and the crappy looking yahoo eCommerce website scares me a bit...) so 2 basic questions; with the Helenarou is the ETA 2836 movement worth the extra $100, and what are some other options for domed crystal sub style watches preferably closer to (or under, I'm not rich lol) $200?


Welcome to the forum!

I haven't owned a Helenarou personally, but quite a few people attest to their quality being pretty good. And haven't seen any issues with ordering from them.

Which one are you comparing vs the ETA 2836? Is the one with the 6538 ETA 2836 Connery Bond 40mm what you are looking at?


----------



## Chris19delta (Jan 30, 2014)

I was looking at on their page were the 6538 Connery Bond with the ETA 2836 and the Connery Bond with the Sellita SW220-1 movement which was roughly $100 cheaper.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Chris19delta said:


> ...I'm a big fan of the domed crystal subs, the Helenarou Bond watch seems to be pretty much what I'm looking for, other than being on the higher side of what I want to pay...


Welcome :-! Any chance you consider waiting it out and saving some more? $200 is pretty tight... :think:

Good luck with you search in any event


----------



## Chris19delta (Jan 30, 2014)

Travelller said:


> Welcome :-! Any chance you consider waiting it out and saving some more? $200 is pretty tight... :think:
> 
> Good luck with you search in any event


Yea, that is probably the smart answer, and realistically probably will end up getting something in the $500 range, but would like to spend less if there's a solid option @ closer to $200


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Chris19delta said:


> I was looking at on their page were the 6538 Connery Bond with the ETA 2836 and the Connery Bond with the Sellita SW220-1 movement which was roughly $100 cheaper.


As already stated, $200 would be a stretch for a good quality watch. If you're going to spend as much as those two are that you linked, I would get what Travelller suggested. Steinhart makes one hell of a watch. I personally think it's about 90% of what a Rolex is, for less than 1/3 the price of a Rolex.

If you have to stay within or under the $200 range, I dont know. Maybe a Tiger Concepts? No idea on the quality of those though.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Chris19delta said:


> I was looking at on their page were the 6538 Connery Bond with the ETA 2836 and the Connery Bond with the Sellita SW220-1 movement which was roughly $100 cheaper.


The sw220 is basically a clone of the ETA. Its a solid movement. I've talked to a couple guys who bought the sw220 version. They had no regrets.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

I thought that's why these existed...








Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I have the Sellita SW220-1 version and have no complaints. Overall quality of the HR is very good.



Chris19delta said:


> I was looking at on their page were the 6538 Connery Bond with the ETA 2836 and the Connery Bond with the Sellita SW220-1 movement which was roughly $100 cheaper.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> As already stated, $200 would be a stretch for a good quality watch. If you're going to spend as much as those two are that you linked, I would get what Travelller suggested. Steinhart makes one hell of a watch. I personally think it's about 90% of what a Rolex is, for less than 1/3 the price of a Rolex.
> 
> If you have to stay within or under the $200 range, I dont know. Maybe a Tiger Concepts? No idea on the quality of those though.


Keep in mind, though, that the Steinhart is 42mm vs 40mm for the HR.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Darwin said:


> Keep in mind, though, that the Steinhart is 42mm vs 40mm for the HR.


Definitely. If you have your heart set on 40mm, then what you have picked may be just perfect for you (ChrisDelta) 

I hope your search goes well!


----------



## Chris19delta (Jan 30, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> Definitely. If you have your heart set on 40mm, then what you have picked may be just perfect for you (ChrisDelta)
> 
> I hope your search goes well!


I'm not hung up on a couple mm, being a super exact copy of a particular Sub isn't a big deal. Decided the $200 idea was dumb and I wouldn't really be happy going that route in the long term, and $500 maybe a bit more for the right watch, is a much better price range to be in.


----------



## g.l.costanza (Dec 10, 2011)

Bauzen said:


> Found these a few weeks ago from someone on Instagram.
> Vague Watch Co. from Japan.
> They don't currently have any retailers in the US, but they did at one point and hopefully they'll bring them back agains soon.
> 
> ...


Loving this!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Awesome. All of it. Steinhart's got my vote in the homage division :-!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

At first, I wasn't a fan of the new Vintage, mainly because I absolutely hate actual numbers on dials. But every time I see one, I'm going from disliking it, to absolutely loving it. I'd like it more without the numbers, but still......


----------



## phd gator (Jun 27, 2013)

Just got my first sub homage, and have to ask what might be an embarassingly stupid question in the process. It's a cheap Soki sub homage that I put on a leather nato.

My question is in regards to the crown. The crown sticks out way too far. It even shows some of the thread. I am going to attach pictures. Is this a screw down crown? If so, how do I screw it down? I have tried pushing to get the threads to catch and then turning it, but all this does is wind the movement and it never actually goes down. Should a Soki have a screw down crown? If not, is it just not installed correctly? In this case, should I email the seller for a fix?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

You can definitely see the threads where the crown should screw down. That's definitely wrong.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Don't know much about Soki, but have you tried turning the crown counter-clockwise prior to attempting to screw it down?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

A SOKI crown screws down clockwise. 

You might have some stripped tube or crown threads on your hand. I would definitely contact the seller. Most if the eBay sellers are reasonable. They will probably ship you out a new one. No guarantee, but I've seen it happen many times.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## djeucalyptus (Feb 15, 2012)

my most recent soki had a crown that was very difficult to screw down. 

I thought something was wrong (and it might be) but it eventually did screw down, just needed a bit of force. I think the threads on the inside of the crown are just poorly made and not clean, so it was a tough start, but after a few screw downs and ups (?) it got a good bit smoother.


----------



## phd gator (Jun 27, 2013)

djeucalyptus said:


> my most recent soki had a crown that was very difficult to screw down.
> 
> I thought something was wrong (and it might be) but it eventually did screw down, just needed a bit of force. I think the threads on the inside of the crown are just poorly made and not clean, so it was a tough start, but after a few screw downs and ups (?) it got a good bit smoother.


Thanks everyone for the help. It appears that this last one nailed it. It was extremely difficult at first, but I found that if I really pushed on it hard and screwed it clockwise while putting pressure on it, it would eventually catch the threads and start to screw down. I'm hoping I have the same experience where it gets smoother over time.


----------



## goonz (Feb 4, 2014)

Great thread with some great watches. Makes me realise you do not have to always go out and buy the most expensive watches to get a great looking timepiece. The diver/submariner has always been one of my favourite watches but I always thought you could only get a Rolex, but these threads made me realise I dont need to spend a fortune to get a good looking piece.


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm not sure I would want to wear a piece that looks exactly like a Rolex but isn't a Rolex, though.


----------



## goTomek (Feb 19, 2013)

MARC & SONS MSD-019


















I do not claim it the best homage, but it's quite good and very affordable. Only things I can complain is lack of AR and color of hands, which could be polished steel


----------



## zeli9 (Dec 4, 2013)

Tovarisch said:


> I'm not sure I would want to wear a piece that looks exactly like a Rolex but isn't a Rolex, though.


Of course it's your choice, if you can afford the original Rolex good for you  But I wouldn't say the pieces on this thread look "exactly like a Rolex", I think each of them still has its own character. And honestly I see no problem in this whole homage thing as it allows for people who like the original thing to get a similar looking watch for the price of the original's crown...


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

zeli9 said:


> Of course it's your choice, if you can afford the original Rolex good for you


I can't :-( Not by a long shot.



zeli9 said:


> But I wouldn't say the pieces on this thread look "exactly like a Rolex"


I was mostly thinking of the Steinhart Ocean 1 Black, which I do find very tempting, but I figure that I'll always feel like I'm wearing some kind of fake. I'd rather get a Halios Tropik SS (black), which has its own character and unique appeal.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Tovarisch said:


> I can't :-( Not by a long shot.
> 
> I was mostly thinking of the Steinhart Ocean 1 Black, which I do find very tempting, but I figure that I'll always feel like I'm wearing some kind of fake. I'd rather get a Halios Tropik SS (black), which has its own character and unique appeal.


It's an amazing watch.


----------



## Chris19delta (Jan 30, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> It's an amazing watch.


agreed, I'm partial to the red though, will be ordering one as soon as I get my tax return done


----------



## zeli9 (Dec 4, 2013)

Tovarisch said:


> I can't :-( Not by a long shot.
> 
> I was mostly thinking of the Steinhart Ocean 1 Black, which I do find very tempting, but I figure that I'll always feel like I'm wearing some kind of fake. I'd rather get a Halios Tropik SS (black), which has its own character and unique appeal.


I see. Yep, those Steinharts are cool, even though I'm a bit wary about 42mm (in fact 42mm is an absolute max for me, I find anything larger rather unacceptable for me), I prefer it below 40mm, hence I find the Nassau a perfect compromise at this point even though it comes at a premium price, but I feel it's the closest thing in terms of quality and true homages. At least that is my impression from all the information I have as I don't own it yet, but have it pre-ordered from Bill


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Chris19delta said:


> agreed, I'm partial to the red though, will be ordering one as soon as I get my tax return done


Heck yeah! Honestly, if I had to do it all over again, I would have got the Red. I can't justify owning both the Black and the Red. Now the new Vintage out now.....that's a different story!



zeli9 said:


> I see. Yep, those Steinharts are cool, even though I'm a bit wary about 42mm (in fact 42mm is an absolute max for me, I find anything larger rather unacceptable for me), I prefer it below 40mm, hence I find the Nassau a perfect compromise at this point even though it comes at a premium price, but I feel it's the closest thing in terms of quality and true homages. At least that is my impression from all the information I have as I don't own it yet, but have it pre-ordered from Bill


I'm with you. 42mm is the highest I could go. It's odd though. My GMT is a 40mm, and I'm fine with it. But when I had my Squale 20 Atmos, it just felt .... "off", more toy-like, when compared to my O1B.


----------



## goonz (Feb 4, 2014)

I too have small wrists so that Nassau sounds interesting...do you have more details? model number etc?


----------



## goonz (Feb 4, 2014)

Double post


----------



## goonz (Feb 4, 2014)

Chris19delta said:


> agreed, I'm partial to the red though, will be ordering one as soon as I get my tax return done


Just checked, shipments coming in end of Feb!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

goonz said:


> I too have small wrists so that Nassau sounds interesting...do you have more details? model number etc?


It's made by MKII. New for $895. Or you may be able to find them on Watch Recon. There is one there now, listed at $850.

Gorgeous watch:








Specs are:


Dimensions: Diameter:39.20 Length47.95Case Height14.50 Lug Width:20.00 Case: Material:316L Stainless steelWater resistance:200 meters CrystalDouble domed sapphire crystal (anti-reflective coating on interior surface only)CrownDouble-seal screw-down crownStrap Options:Natural rubber strap or Solid-end piece bracelet Drilled through lugsMovement:Swiss Made automatic ETA 2836-2 Dial: Luminous:SuperLumiNova BG W9 


----------



## goonz (Feb 4, 2014)

it is good but way over my budget currently. Most im willing to put up with is for a brand new steinhart or perhaps a Davosa? Those look pretty stunning, sorry if the name has already popped up before in the thread.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

goonz said:


> it is good but way over my budget currently. Most im willing to put up with is for a brand new steinhart or perhaps a Davosa? Those look pretty stunning, sorry if the name has already popped up before in the thread.


Davosa Ternos? You're looking around the same at $900


----------



## zeli9 (Dec 4, 2013)

goonz said:


> it is good but way over my budget currently. Most im willing to put up with is for a brand new steinhart or perhaps a Davosa? Those look pretty stunning, sorry if the name has already popped up before in the thread.


Yeah, the Nassau is certainly much more expensive than Steinhart, yet if you're in US you probably need to add VAT as well. Anyways, I went with the Nassau after very long considerations, comparisons and evaluations, - these are really difficult decisions to be made since there are many (way too many, lol) excellent watches out there, but from what I've read and seen I understand that MKII (Kingston that is the previous model and has become very expensive on the secondary market (you can look it up on ebay and watchrecon)... and the Nassau that is the current follow-up model) have been receiving great feedback about the build quality and attention to detail and since their production runs are limited it's not really a mass-market watch unlike some of the other cheaper brands. Also, I forgot to mention that besides being 42mm Steinhart is also a pretty heavy coming at 190g which again for me seems quite excessive, I have an Invicta Ocean Ghost automatic that I got a very long time ago and I must say at about 200g I find it way too heavy.

Just my 2c


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

So a few weeks ago I swapped the bezel insert for the blue one and put an old Corvus NATO on it. Then I attempted to brush the case some. Could probably still use a few more attempts but not bad I think.

Well, today I got my custom Shell Cordovan NATO, made by Myron a member on WUS. 
He makes all my straps. Love me some Horween Cordovan.

WOW is all I can say.














































Maybe next I'll replace the scratched up crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

harrym71 said:


> So a few weeks ago I swapped the bezel insert for the blue one and put an old Corvus NATO on it. Then I attempted to brush the case some. Could probably still use a few more attempts but not bad I think.
> 
> Well, today I got my custom Shell Cordovan NATO, made by Myron a member on WUS.
> He makes all my straps. Love me some Horween Cordovan.
> ...


Great Shark homage!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Agreed! Looks great!!!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Tovarisch said:


> I'm not sure I would want to wear a piece that looks exactly like a Rolex but isn't a Rolex, though.


I don't know, dude. This Blancpain Bathyscaphe looks pretty much exactly like a Rolex. I'd wear it.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

harrym71 said:


>


What kind of strap is that on the Flieger in the back?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a new want. A Titus dive watch. There's two pretty amazing looking ones. I stole both pics from the sellers.

Titus f300 Tuning Fork Diver









Titus Calypsomatic Diver









I would happily put either one into my watch box.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## bubonicplay (Dec 16, 2013)

A few days ago, on nato now, might switch back.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

plot said:


> What kind of strap is that on the Flieger in the back?


Also a custom Flieger strap by Myron. 
Horween Natural Shell Cordovan.

If you ever get a chance I say get one from him. His prices a reasonable and you get something custom not a mass produced strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

harrym71 said:


> So a few weeks ago I swapped the bezel insert for the blue one and put an old Corvus NATO on it. Then I attempted to brush the case some. Could probably still use a few more attempts but not bad I think. <snip>
> 
> Maybe next I'll replace the scratched up crystal.


Awesome strap! In addition to the scratched up crystal, why not go ahead and swap out the dial and hands while you're at it?

Here's mine:


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jelliottz said:


> I have a new want. A Titus dive watch. There's two pretty amazing looking ones. I stole both pics from the sellers.
> 
> Titus f300 Tuning Fork Diver
> 
> ...


Good call, jelliottz! b-)|> As a Sub lover, I'm drawn more to the "Calypsomatic" (what a killer name!) The Tuning Fork reminds me of these Pre-Bond quartz Seamsters:


----------



## apostolosg (Feb 6, 2014)

my perfect swiss Kadloo vintage....


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Awesome strap! In addition to the scratched up crystal, why not go ahead and swap out the dial and hands while you're at it?


Maybe I will.:-!


----------



## Federer (Sep 4, 2012)

James! Where did you get this NATO?



Fullers1845 said:


> Awesome strap! In addition to the scratched up crystal, why not go ahead and swap out the dial and hands while you're at it?
> 
> Here's mine:


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Federer said:


> James! Where did you get this NATO?


It is No. 25 on this list at http://www.westcoastime.com/regimental-uk.html


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

Where can I get dials and hands for a DG2813. Ordered a sterile sub from man..bu. but wanted to change the dial. 
Prefably not sterile dial. Need to have some sort of logo and text on the dial, eg. Tritrium logo, 600ft=200m

checked tiger concept, does theirs fit? 

Where else can I check out. Tried raffles place but can't seem to get used to a empty dial.


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes, Tiger do two versions of the dials and hands for ETA and for DG2813. http://www.tiger-concept.com/dial.html


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Marctan said:


> Where else can I check out. Tried raffles place but can't seem to get used to a empty dial.


Raffles has 'branded' dials for the DG movement. Which one were you after?


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

rymnd said:


> Raffles has 'branded' dials for the DG movement. Which one were you after?


dont feel comfortable wearing those really branded one. I'm still a student and my family ain't millionaires.

Looking for for something that's not that sterile like those dive watch from Wilson watch work that only have a row of text on them.

I'm thinking that those from tiger concept would work but I'm not sure :roll:


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Now that's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Marctan said:


> I'm thinking that those from tiger concept would work but I'm not sure :roll:


Ah Sorry i thought you couldn't find any at all

From my limited experience, apparently lume quality on Tiger dials are poor

If you're feeling game, one avenue you could potentially explore is logo removal so you can keep the other text. I think it only involves a bit of lighter fluid and a q-tip.


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

Marctan said:


> dont feel comfortable wearing those really branded one. I'm still a student and my family ain't millionaires.
> 
> Looking for for something that's not that sterile like those dive watch from Wilson watch work that only have a row of text on them.
> 
> ...


There's a seller from France who has 29mm dials for the ETA2824. These aren't completely sterile and have the usual "200m=660ft" and other lines on them. I think the feet layout is different, but they're compatible if you snip off the feet.
Also, the Tiger Concept dials are decent but the lume is nothing to write home about. I went ahead with their Snowflake dial though, because like you, I didn't want a 'branded' dial (I'm an unemployed student too!) and didn't want a completely sterile snowflake either!
Here's mine with the Tiger Concept dial-


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

jaliya48 said:


> There's a seller from France who has 29mm dials for the ETA2824. These aren't completely sterile and have the usual "200m=660ft" and other lines on them. I think the feet layout is different, but they're compatible if you snip off the feet.
> Also, the Tiger Concept dials are decent but the lume is nothing to write home about. I went ahead with their Snowflake dial though, because like you, I didn't want a 'branded' dial (I'm an unemployed student too!) and didn't want a completely sterile snowflake either!
> Here's mine with the Tiger Concept dial-


that looks great ! Mind pm-ing me the French seller so I can check out what he have to offer ? :-d


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

It's a gorgeous day in Georgia, so snapping a few pics today.

Another new strap for my favorite sub homage. Accompanied by my GMT:


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

Armida have a new offering for the MilSub fans, the A9...









...I'm now hoping that they will use this for a Snowflake version next.

ARMIDA WATCHES


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

That's a great shade of blue. I wish that it used the MilSub insert too.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

jelliottz said:


> That's a great shade of blue. I wish that it used the MilSub insert too.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


You mean something like this?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

peakay said:


> You mean something like this?
> 
> View attachment 1378218


Something just like that! I probably should have followed the link, huh?!?

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## L8foregolf (Jan 11, 2014)

Where did you get the second Cordura type strap? Both are nice.
Thanks!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Good on Armida. The A9 looks like a real contender. Classic size. Interesting that the 1200 and 500 are priced the same. There are differences noted. Think the 500m WR is a missprint on the 1200m models descriptions?


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Travelller said:


>


Great shot.

Really nice to see a comparison of these 3 models, you get to see the differences between them all.


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Wow, the sterile bead blast sub with the green strap was one of my original prototype subs Chris at Wilson watch works did for me. I got that particular case from Dan fock of Orange watch co in Australia. The dial & hands are from raffles. Swiss eta 2824. I traded it to Chris for some work he did & he sold it instantly. This was a few years back before we did the vintage no crown guard 6538 homage.



Marctan said:


> dont feel comfortable wearing those really branded one. I'm still a student and my family ain't millionaires.
> 
> Looking for for something that's not that sterile like those dive watch from Wilson watch work that only have a row of text on them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Can't wait to see your Mil-sub, Chris!


----------



## Speedo (Jun 1, 2010)

Bauzen said:


> Found these a few weeks ago from someone on Instagram.
> Vague Watch Co. from Japan.
> They don't currently have any retailers in the US, but they did at one point and hopefully they'll bring them back agains soon.
> 
> ...


Wow...that is a fine looking watch. Undoubtedly not a top quality piece but a looker nontheless. Unfortunately it doesnt seem to be any way to actually purchase the watch (at least from the Website). Do you know if they resell somewhere else?


----------



## Bauzen (Feb 4, 2012)

Speedo said:


> Wow...that is a fine looking watch. Undoubtedly not a top quality piece but a looker nontheless. Unfortunately it doesnt seem to be any way to actually purchase the watch (at least from the Website). Do you know if they resell somewhere else?


Only Rakuten, for now. I want one too, but there's no US Store and I don't know how to use the the Japanese courier service.


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

KIGER said:


> Wow, the sterile bead blast sub with the green strap was one of my original prototype subs Chris at Wilson watch works did for me. I got that particular case from Dan fock of Orange watch co in Australia. The dial & hands are from raffles. Swiss eta 2824. I traded it to Chris for some work he did & he sold it instantly. This was a few years back before we did the vintage no crown guard 6538 homage.


A few years back ? Wow. Joined F71 a few years late hahah :-d


----------



## golddusterrolex360 (Jan 16, 2014)

I looked at allot of sub look a likes, ordered a Robert Poseidon 39mm only to find out they are only available in GMT two weeks after order placement. Liked the looks of that allot, looked at the sterile subs with their iffy build quality,water resistance and warranty, looked at the Invicta 8926 at Sams Club and loved the looks and feel but not the second hand movement, just pulled the trigger on a 9937 version with swiss parts and beefy bracelet. I don't mind the wings on the dial and the INVICTA on the case,display back is a plus too. Figure if you are going to wear an homage it may as well be one that has it's own personality. Looks to be a nice disposable watch with a two day delivery and can send it back if it's not to my liking. Hope I get one that wasn't built on a Monday


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

golddusterrolex360 said:


> I looked at allot of sub look a likes, ordered a Robert Poseidon 39mm only to find out they are only available in GMT two weeks after order placement. Liked the looks of that allot, looked at the sterile subs with their iffy build quality,water resistance and warranty, looked at the Invicta 8926 at Sams Club and loved the looks and feel but not the second hand movement, just pulled the trigger on a 9937 version with swiss parts and beefy bracelet. I don't mind the wings on the dial and the INVICTA on the case,display back is a plus too. Figure if you are going to wear an homage it may as well be one that has it's own personality. Looks to be a nice disposable watch with a two day delivery and can send it back if it's not to my liking. Hope I get one that wasn't built on a Monday


I'm sure you'll like the 9937. I'm interested to see if you get a sw200 or ETA movement.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## ericlaw02 (Jan 17, 2014)

That Armida Milsub looks quite interesting, wish it came with a sterile dial though.

Not a fan of the Verdana fonted logo and WR markings, plus, there aren't enough sterile milsub homages on the market anyways.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

While this might not be the best Submariner homage technically or aesthetically, you are looking at

*THE DEAL OF THE CENTURY*









Remember where you heard it first. Ladies and gentlemen, proceed to the checkout and thank me afterwards.



> *Roebelin & Graef Majestic* automatic, not for € 1.099,- but for *€ 89,-*. Yes, you save € 1.010,-. Only at www traumuhren de.*


Not even the mighty Invicta offers such a collossal discount. And the heritage and image of the Roebelin & Graf manufacturers speak for themselves, don't they? ;-) :-d b-)

* No affiliation between yours truly and them whatsoever.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

ericlaw02 said:


> That Armida Milsub looks quite interesting, wish it came with a sterile dial though.
> 
> Not a fan of the Verdana fonted logo and WR markings, plus, there aren't enough sterile milsub homages on the market anyways.


I don't much like sterile subs, but I wish "Armida" wasn't written so large and in bold.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Anyone knows if ceramic Submariner and non-ceramic Submariner have same diameter dial?

I was thinking of putting the Tiger Concept dial in Parnis ceramic Sub, would that be doable? I think it would work, just not 100 %


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

Crater said:


> Anyone knows if ceramic Submariner and non-ceramic Submariner have same diameter dial?
> 
> I was thinking of putting the Tiger Concept dial in Parnis ceramic Sub, would that be doable? I think it would work, just not 100 %


Measure the Parnis dial, if it's 29mm-29.5mm it's possible. Curious though; is your Parnis a no-date?


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

jaliya48 said:


> Measure the Parnis dial, if it's 29mm-29.5mm it's possible. Curious though; is your Parnis a no-date?


I don't have the watch in my hands right now, that's the problem.

But I think it's doable, since Tiger Concept put their snowflake dial in ceramic Sub... just the problem would be the date position, I think the date window in Parnis and Tiger aren't in exact same position.


----------



## golddusterrolex360 (Jan 16, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> I'm sure you'll like the 9937. I'm interested to see if you get a sw200 or ETA movement.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


Came in two days ago, has the sellita, flame fusion crystal, now has cotter pins on the bracelet links, fits great, looks great, keeping reasonably good time, plus 8 maybe. Had to lube the bezel but now works quite nice and centers perfectly. Rolex it ain't but looks to be a good one. Lucked out on a Wednesday build


----------



## golddusterrolex360 (Jan 16, 2014)

Astraeus said:


> While this might not be the best Submariner homage technically or aesthetically, you are looking at
> 
> *THE DEAL OF THE CENTURY*
> 
> ...


The mighty Invicta actually is a dive watch though at 660ft rating, and mine is going to get quite wet.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Crater said:


> I don't have the watch in my hands right now, that's the problem.
> 
> But I think it's doable, since Tiger Concept put their snowflake dial in ceramic Sub... just the problem would be the date position, I think the date window in Parnis and Tiger aren't in exact same position.


The big problem is that you can't assume that the Tiger Concept ceramic Sub is 1:1 copy of the original..


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Darwin said:


> The big problem is that you can't assume that the Tiger Concept ceramic Sub is 1:1 copy of the original..


That's true, good point :think:

I think I will order already made 5513 from TC, I gave it some thought and realized I prefer the old style Sub over the new ceramic ones.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

TheWraith said:


> new addition to my collection, sizzlinwatches sterile sub with ceramic insert, just swapped out the stock bracelet for one of their glide locks after I brushed it out. First day on the wrist so no word on timekeeping.


Been wearing this around three days a week since December, it has been running great, and I'm thinking of picking up another to mod.


----------



## Makhno (Aug 20, 2013)

Steel Bagelsport "Bagel Sub" though not very waterproof, after a test i made in 30cm of water i had some fog on the inside of the the crystal i opened the caseback used hair dryer and a bowl of rice, now it seem to do fine  








Sent from my W8s using Tapatalk


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

Awaiting my snowflake dial and hands to mod my new sterile sub.
People who have ordered from Tiger Concept, how long do they take to send you confirmation email and tracking number? :think:


----------



## Noidea19 (Jul 9, 2012)

had a little mod


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ Nice Invicta 8926obLV. A little mod with a big result. Well done.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

Have owned it for 6 or 7 years, and still liking my Orient 2ER0 very much.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

I'm thinking that I may have to yet again buy an Invicta 8926 and mod it with a green bezel...my SKX isn't satisfying the LV sub itch. I think it may be because of the flat bezel insert, it doesn't reflect the light like a true sub insert does.


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

Suddenly feel like designing my own dive watch (school holidays for me! )

Played around with the bezel. Cant decide which one. All appeals to me.

Thats why i cant start my own watch line :-d


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Has anyone seen this?? Slightly different take on a Black Bay. The bezel has a Breitling SuperOcean look to it.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Wow, that's quite a funky bezel! 

I gotta say I find the orangeness of the dial markers really unappealing. A faux vintage look is nice, but the Steinhart OVM's markers are the most saturated I can tolerate. These just look a bit goofy since red and orange isn't too great of a color combination.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Oilers Fan said:


> Has anyone seen this?? Slightly different take on a Black Bay. The bezel has a Breitling SuperOcean look to it.
> 
> View attachment 1397509


I saw this yesterday too Landon.  My recent milsub quest has also now turned into Black Bay lust. If anyone knows any other "good" options besides the Borealis or modding a Seiko/Invicta, lay 'em on me.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

plot said:


> Wow, that's quite a funky bezel!
> 
> I gotta say I find the orangeness of the dial markers really unappealing. A faux vintage look is nice, but the Steinhart OVM's markers are the most saturated I can tolerate. These just look a bit goofy since red and orange isn't too great of a color combination.


Completely agree. I've seen a few recent watches with the faux vintage look going on, and a majority of them make them entirely too orange. The O1V is definitely not one of them. That thing is gorgeous!


----------



## smooveface (May 20, 2011)

Ron521 said:


> Have owned it for 6 or 7 years, and still liking my Orient 2ER0 very much.
> View attachment 1396557


Anyone know where I can find one of these? Looks like this model was discontinued.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

smooveface said:


> Anyone know where I can find one of these? Looks like this model was discontinued.


Your best bet would to be to keep an eye on the for sale forums, or check Watch Recon. A blue 2ER just sold 4 days ago on the sales forum.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> Your best bet would to be to keep an eye on the for sale forums, or check Watch Recon. A blue 2ER just sold 4 days ago on the sales forum.


There was a black one on ebay during the same time frame. They're still out there.


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

My Orient 2ER0 on a Citizen diving strap.


----------



## smooveface (May 20, 2011)

I've been searching for my perfect and affordable subhomage for a while now and have been through several. I picked up no name knock off then moved to a newcomer in the Haemmer ND-01. The no name was too small at (40mm) and the Haemmer was too massive at at like 45mm. I'm looking for something in between. Actually I have a friend who has the real Rolex and is was just the right size. The 40mm was so small it looked like a women's watch and the Haemmer was actually not bad in terms of diameter, it was just too thick. So, I'm looking for somethng at 42mm+ but with a very low profile in terms of thickness so that it sits flat on my wrist where I can easily slide my shirt cuff over it. Any recommendations appreciated in advance.


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

smooveface said:


> I've been searching for my perfect and affordable subhomage for a while now and have been through several. I picked up no name knock off then moved to a newcomer in the Haemmer ND-01. The no name was too small at (40mm) and the Haemmer was too massive at at like 45mm. I'm looking for something in between. Actually I have a friend who has the real Rolex and is was just the right size. The 40mm was so small it looked like a women's watch and the Haemmer was actually not bad in terms of diameter, it was just too thick. So, I'm looking for somethng at 42mm+ but with a very low profile in terms of thickness so that it sits flat on my wrist where I can easily slide my shirt cuff over it. Any recommendations appreciated in advance.


Check out Steinhart watches. 42mm and low profile. Very much loved around here.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

smooveface said:


> ...too small at (40mm) and .... too massive at at like 45mm. I'm looking for something in between. So, I'm looking for something at 42mm+ but with a very low profile in terms of thickness...


As noted by "theScanian", Steinhart has a few 42mm models, your Golidlocks as it were... ;-) The O1V, OVM, O1R are my favorites. The first one is ~16MM thick (mainly due to the kickass dome crystal) and the latter two are 13mm. In comparison, my "real Rolex", a 16600 (aka Sea Dweller) is also ~15mm, so 13mm should be more than thin enough to suit your tastes :-!

OVM









O1V











smooveface said:


> Actually I have a friend who has the real Rolex and is was just the right size. ...


I'm guessing he has an Explorer II which is 42mm.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Curious about your friend's real Rolex - is it an Explorer II or a new Sub-C? I ask because most Rolex sports watches other than those two and the DSSD are ~40mm. Actually, the Sub-C is as well but the crown guard styling makes it look much bigger, as I understand it. The Explorer II is 41.5/42mm and the DSSD 44mm.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

IMO (which counts for nothing, as it's what YOU would be wanting in a watch) I would jump all over Steinharts O1V. That thing is drop dead gorgeous! Darn you Travelller and your beautiful pics! 

If you're just looking for a straight up Sub homage, the Ocean 1 Black does a very fine job at 42mm. As much as I hate to say it, I'm thinking about selling mine....so I can get an O1V!


----------



## exia (Feb 28, 2014)

Here's my contribution. Invicta 8928OB and 8926OB.


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

smooveface said:


> I've been searching for my perfect and affordable subhomage for a while now and have been through several. I picked up no name knock off then moved to a newcomer in the Haemmer ND-01. The no name was too small at (40mm) and the Haemmer was too massive at at like 45mm. I'm looking for something in between. Actually I have a friend who has the real Rolex and is was just the right size. The 40mm was so small it looked like a women's watch and the Haemmer was actually not bad in terms of diameter, it was just too thick. So, I'm looking for somethng at 42mm+ but with a very low profile in terms of thickness so that it sits flat on my wrist where I can easily slide my shirt cuff over it. Any recommendations appreciated in advance.


Another candidate is the Armida A2, although you would have to look out for a used one as they are currently sold out. ARMIDA WATCHES

Alternatively, you could email Chris at Armida and ask if they will be producing more?


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

My Invicta arrived today! I had quite a bit of trouble swapping the bezel insert, as the actual bezel on the invicta is terribly designed and takes quite a bit of work to put back on. At the moment the bezel doesn't move since I wasn't able to get it on correctly, but I don't ever really use the bezel when it comes to dive watches, so I don't mind too much.


----------



## Noidea19 (Jul 9, 2012)

greetings plot  i used super glue to fix the insert on the bezel  won't move for sure


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

peakay said:


> Another candidate is the Armida A2, although you would have to look out for a used one as they are currently sold out. ARMIDA WATCHES
> 
> Alternatively, you could email Chris at Armida and ask if they will be producing more?


I emailed him about this two weekends ago. He was hopeful to have new stock in March.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Noidea19 said:


> greetings plot  i used super glue to fix the insert on the bezel  won't move for sure


Oh it's not the insert that's the problem, it's the actual bezel and the two wires inside of it.


----------



## MMar (Nov 1, 2012)

For those who sent their 8926ob subs out to a modder to be...well, modified, how did you pick who to send it to? Do you guys have any recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## Noidea19 (Jul 9, 2012)

plot said:


> Oh it's not the insert that's the problem, it's the actual bezel and the two wires inside of it.


so you removed the whole bezel? well i think you might need to disassemble it again and move the wires till the bezel moves :| looks quite hard tbh


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

MMar said:


> For those who sent their 8926ob subs out to a modder to be...well, modified, how did you pick who to send it to? Do you guys have any recommendations?
> 
> Thanks!



Home

Check out Duarte.^^^


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Phase 1 - lost much more sleep than I was prepared for. 5 damn hours.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Noidea19 said:


> so you removed the whole bezel? well i think you might need to disassemble it again and move the wires till the bezel moves :| looks quite hard tbh


Indeed, at the moment the thinner of the two wires is jammed in there somehow, which keeps the bezel in place but also doesn't allow any movement. I don't know if I'll do anyting about it. Maybe during the summer when I'm not busy, as it was a pain in the ass the first time and I doubt it'll get any easier.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

rymnd said:


> Phase 1 - lost much more sleep than I was prepared for. 5 damn hours.


It looks great. I live tall domed plexis. Nice mod!

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

have to say - nice piece...


----------



## Alf92 (Feb 19, 2014)

Here is a *Philip Persio*
dia. : 40mm
water résist 3atm
mineral glass
base métal + chrome
stainless steel back
strap in pressed stell
quartz Miyota

given as a gift with a subscription to a newspaper...
I have weared it during 3 wears.

now I have an _Invicta 8926ob v2_, with a NATO James Bond Strap.
accuracy : -9s if used / +1s if not used.
and I have also this : http://image1.shopserve.jp/1183.gt.shopserve.jp/pic-labo/lp-202749_1.jpg
french design in 1975 by Roger Tallon
but this is not really a Submariner look like


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

chbx said:


> View attachment 1408807
> 
> 
> have to say - nice piece...


Say a prayer that the lume pearl doesn't fall out...


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

bvc2005 said:


> Say a prayer that the lume pearl doesn't fall out...


This is one reason I went with a Pelagos instead of a Sub. I'm a happy camper.











chbx said:


> have to say - nice piece...


Very interesting. Miyoto 9015, and priced at $355?

I see they also have a Black Bay homage running a Seagull ST2130 at $349.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't have a sub homage to share at this time, but this damn thread is going to end up costing me a ton of money. It makes me drool.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Imitrex said:


> This is one reason I went with a Pelagos instead of a Sub. I'm a happy camper.
> 
> View attachment 1409184
> 
> ...


 I agree. They are both nice pieces. Sadly, I can't get past the unsigned crown and unsigned bracelet on the BB homage. The Seagull movement is a deal breaker. Drop in a Miyota 9015 and it's definitely an eye-opener. Then again, at this price point you can't get it all. It got us talking, so it can't be that bad, right? The Seafarer looks great, specs and all! Sadly the 56mm lug to lug is a no-go for me. Your Tudor Pelagos is awesome!


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

dasmi said:


> I don't have a sub homage to share at this time, but this damn thread is going to end up costing me a ton of money. It makes me drool.


When I first arrived here, I didn't "get" the Submariner love. After a few months, and this thread, I ended up with a SKX031 haha.


Seiko SKX031 mod by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


----------



## Noidea19 (Jul 9, 2012)

arrived it today and i must say that i've fallen in love with it


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Noidea19 said:


> arrived it today and i must say that i've fallen in love with it


Awesome! Hard to argue with that beauty!!! It's seriously an amazing timepiece. Congratulations and wear it in good health!!!!



bvc2005 said:


> I agree. They are both nice pieces. Sadly, I can't get past the unsigned crown and unsigned bracelet on the BB homage. The Seagull movement is a deal breaker. Drop in a Miyota 9015 and it's definitely an eye-opener. Then again, at this price point you can't get it all. It got us talking, so it can't be that bad, right? The Seafarer looks great, specs and all! Sadly the 56mm lug to lug is a no-go for me. Your Tudor Pelagos is awesome!


Wow, you and I would get along well. Hah. I thought the EXACT same things. And thanks for the compliment! I love the Pelagos!



Aitch said:


> When I first arrived here, I didn't "get" the Submariner love. After a few months, and this thread, I ended up with a SKX031 haha.
> 
> 
> Seiko SKX031 mod by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


Love it! Absolutely LOVE your Seiko! Same as before, enjoy it and wear it in good health!

The Sub is just such a classic icon. So simple in design, yet elegant styling makes it a watch that is perfect for almost any situation. For example, I have a Rolex GMT. If I didnt have such a tie to the watch, I would trade it in a heartbeat for a Sub.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

This is as close to a real reef as my sterile sub will ever get! Great bang for the buck with sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel and a surprisingly good power reserve:









I'll take better pics once I get it on a distressed leather band


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Where did you pick that one up?



elGrafico said:


> This is as close to a real reef as my sterile sub will ever get! Great bang for the buck with sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel and a surprisingly good power reserve:
> 
> View attachment 1410911
> 
> ...


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

dasmi said:


> Where did you pick that one up?


Got mine from sizzlin watches.


----------



## rfattal (Apr 9, 2012)

I've tried Steinhart a bunch of times but I can't get used to the end links. I prefer the type that curve around the wrists like rolex uses. Otherwise, awesome watches.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

rfattal said:


> I've tried Steinhart a bunch of times but I can't get used to the end links. I prefer the type that curve around the wrists like rolex uses. Otherwise, awesome watches.


That is what kept me from buying a Steinhart. Until they get a tighter radius on the lugs they're simply too flat. Gorgeous watch. Just add some curve to the end lugs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Managed to set the seconds hand. Sorry, John!

It feels better on the bracelet than leather so I think this Bagel project is now complete.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

rymnd said:


> Managed to set the seconds hand. Sorry, John!
> 
> It feels better on the bracelet than leather so I think this Bagel project is now complete.


Boo! But I guess since it is your watch its what makes you happy. ;-)

Great lume on that. Did you use the stock Bagel insert? That pearl is glowing as bright as everything else.

Once again, well done Raymond. Great snowflake!

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Boo! But I guess since it is your watch its what makes you happy. ;-)
> 
> Great lume on that. Did you use the stock Bagel insert? That pearl is glowing as bright as everything else.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate!
It is the stock insert. I think the lume decays quicker and is nowhere near the longevity of the rest.
On that note I may have to seek your wisdom again in regards to reapplying the bezel.

That can wait


----------



## simart (Oct 29, 2007)

If you are the San Francisco Bay Area, Time Masters in Albany changed the dial and hands on my 8926ob. They also rotated the crystal to match the new dial. They charged $45 and did great work.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

simart said:


> If you are the San Francisco Bay Area, Time Masters in Albany changed the dial and hands on my 8926ob. They also rotated the crystal to match the new dial. They charged $45 and did great work.


That's a steal. Great results!


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

simart said:


> If you are the San Francisco Bay Area, Time Masters in Albany changed the dial and hands on my 8926ob. They also rotated the crystal to match the new dial. They charged $45 and did great work.
> View attachment 1419663


Looks great dude!! and cheap :0


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

rymnd said:


> Managed to set the seconds hand. Sorry, John!
> 
> It feels better on the bracelet than leather so I think this Bagel project is now complete.


Might have missed it but this is what model watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> Might have missed it but this is what model watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a Bagelsport Submariner (DG2813 movement)


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

For a bit of fun this week after updating myself on this thread, I spend about 9 quid on this Infantry sub 

It makes me chuckle, see if you can spot the typo on the wording on the face... 



















Looks surprisingly good for a cheap bit of fun, I think. Got a stainless steel one coming too now!

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Peteworrall said:


> For a bit of fun this week after updating myself on this thread, I spend about 9 quid on this Infantry sub
> 
> It makes me chuckle, see if you can spot the typo on the wording on the face


That would bug the hell out of me, but crazy cheap so I can understand why you're willing to overlook it

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

elGrafico said:


> That would bug the hell out of me, but crazy cheap so I can understand why you're willing to overlook it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I'll wear it occasionally to be ironic


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Peteworrall said:


> I'll wear it occasionally to be ironic


You could wear it on spacial occasions 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

elGrafico said:


> You could wear it on spacial occasions
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Aww cmon! You could have put "SPOILER ALERT!"


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

simart said:


> If you are the San Francisco Bay Area, Time Masters in Albany changed the dial and hands on my 8926ob. They also rotated the crystal to match the new dial. They charged $45 and did great work.
> View attachment 1419663


Very nice!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

How about this for a Sub homage.









Poljolt handwinder stripped of chrome down to brass.
DG2813 movement converted to handwind only.
Dial painted and aged by me.
Hands aged by me.
38mm w/o crown.
60 click unidirectional bezel.
Crown guards reshaped to fit new crown.
0 meters WR.

Next step: patina!

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Peteworrall said:


> For a bit of fun this week after updating myself on this thread, I spend about 9 quid on this Infantry sub
> 
> It makes me chuckle, see if you can spot the typo on the wording on the face...
> 
> ...


NASA is looking for you, they want their watch back 

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Poljolt handwinder stripped of chrome down to brass.
> DG2813 movement converted to handwind only.
> Dial painted and aged by me.
> Hands aged by me.
> ...


Looks great! Some patina will definitely add character

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Ok....so, I just sold my Steinhart Ocean 1 Black Ceramic. I'll miss it, because that watch........seriously, you can't beat the quality vs price. And I love that thing. I just couldn't see myself wearing it again when I have a GMT and Pelagos fighting for wrist time. Sad to see it go, but extremely happy that someone else will get to enjoy it!

Which is kind of funny considering my question......And heck, this may even be the wrong thread for this but....

Are there any good resources/instructionals on modding an Invicta 8926OB? My google-fu is not up to par, or maybe there just isn't a simple answer hitting the first search results pages. There are a plethora of Black Bay mods on the Invicta platform, but I'm wanting to make a 6538 homage. Mainly just for a project and to have fun with something. What are good resources for items that will fit the 8926OB? Bezel insert w red pip? Sterile gilt dial? Gilt hands? That domed crystal that ... just pops?

IMO, there's nothing sexier than a 6538 sporting that red pip. But no way in the world would I ever be able to purchase one and justify the purchase. Obviously, there is the Raven and MKII (which are frickin' AMAZING), but again, I just don't see room in my collection for either of those and justify the cost. Just want to do this for fun.

Examples:


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> Ok....so, I just sold my Steinhart Ocean 1 Black Ceramic. I'll miss it, because that watch........seriously, you can't beat the quality vs price. And I love that thing. I just couldn't see myself wearing it again when I have a GMT and Pelagos fighting for wrist time. Sad to see it go, but extremely happy that someone else will get to enjoy it!
> 
> Which is kind of funny considering my question......And heck, this may even be the wrong thread for this but....
> 
> ...


Tiger Concepts 6538? It will already have the big crown, no crown guards, and a plexi. You can order a sterile dial version, or buy a higher quality one from Helenarou or Raffles Time and make the swap. It might be easier unless you want the challenge if shaving the crown guards.

If you do want to use the 8926 as your base, here's a great write up. http://www.stefanv.com/article/black-lagoon-an-homage-to-the-tudor-heritage-black-bay.html Just insert your parts in place of the Black Bay parts.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

jelliottz said:


> Tiger Concepts 6538? It will already have the big crown, no crown guards, and a plexi. You can order a sterile dial version, or buy a higher quality one from Helenarou or Raffles Time and make the swap. It might be easier unless you want the challenge if shaving the crown guards.
> 
> If you do want to use the 8926 as your base, here's a great write up. http://www.stefanv.com/article/black-lagoon-an-homage-to-the-tudor-heritage-black-bay.html Just insert your parts in place of the Black Bay parts.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


Thanks a ton for the reply. I don't want a Black Bay homage though. But thinking about it, there isn't much difference. It looks like almost the same thing, just a different bezel insert. Finding that bezel insert with a red pip may be hard?

But I honestly dont want it to be an easy solution. I want to have fun in doing a full modification. Doing something I've not done before.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> Thanks a ton for the reply. I don't want a Black Bay homage though. But thinking about it, there isn't much difference. It looks like almost the same thing, just a different bezel insert. Finding that bezel insert with a red pip may be hard?
> 
> But I honestly dont want it to be an easy solution. I want to have fun in doing a full modification. Doing something I've not done before.


Yes, I didn't mean for you to make a BB with it. I meant it as a great instructional write up.

As far as the red triangle bezel insert, I think they're becoming increasingly more expensive. The ones in eBay are around $55. I have one I can send you if you want it. Its been sanded and scuffed from when I was going to use it on a "vintage" build but didn't. It will fit an 8926 nicely. If you're going for the like new build, this one isn't for you.








Let me know. I'm happy to send it your way.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

jelliottz said:


> Yes, I didn't mean for you to make a BB with it. I meant it as a great instructional write up.
> 
> As far as the red triangle bezel insert, I think they're becoming increasingly more expensive. The ones in eBay are around $55. I have one I can send you if you want it. Its been sanded and scuffed from when I was going to use it on a "vintage" build but didn't. It will fit an 8926 nicely. If you're going for the like new build, this one isn't for you.
> View attachment 1422187
> ...


Gotcha! Sorry, too many drinks. I didn't mean to sound accusatory.  Taking St. Patty's day in early.

That insert is amazing! I would definitely want to do the fake vintage/worn look on whatever dial I could use. Wow, you have a gem there.

But either way, that tutorial you linked to is awesome. Thank you so much for that. I would definitely need to acquire some new tools. I don't have anything near what that guy has.


----------



## tmztmz (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi,

I created a root beerish GMT from sterile gmt and tiger concept dial and hands. I think the bezel insert size is a bit larger than usual (about 38,1 - 38,2mm) and haven't been able to find a root beer bezel insert other than the 37,70mm so going with the black ceramic for now. The tiger dial and hands are very nice apart from the lume, it is basic chinese level, nothing like the Invicta 8926 or Seiko and in the morning it can be barely seen. But I really like the transformation from the sterile black dial gmt to the gold brown no date version.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

I have an 8926 arriving today. First step is going to be removing the cyclops. If I get adventurous, I'll figure out how to remove the movement and sterilize the dial.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

tmztmz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I created a root beerish GMT from sterile gmt and tiger concept dial and hands. I think the bezel insert size is a bit larger than usual (about 38,1 - 38,2mm) and haven't been able to find a root beer bezel insert other than the 37,70mm so going with the black ceramic for now. The tiger dial and hands are very nice apart from the lume, it is basic chinese level, nothing like the Invicta 8926 or Seiko and in the morning it can be barely seen. But I really like the transformation from the sterile black dial gmt to the gold brown no date version.
> View attachment 1424565


Great mod! Without the root beer insert, it has a very tropic feel to it. What a ceramic sub might look like in 40 years with plenty of salt and sun exposure.

Are you planning on keeping the green GMT hand or are you going to switch that to good too? I think you can get one for $10.

Again, wonderful mod, and excellent pairing with that strap. Matches the dial perfectly.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## tmztmz (Feb 12, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> Great mod! Without the root beer insert, it has a very tropic feel to it. What a ceramic sub might look like in 40 years with plenty of salt and sun exposure.
> 
> Are you planning on keeping the green GMT hand or are you going to switch that to good too? I think you can get one for $10.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I've been thinking about the gold gmt hand and a two tone jubilee bracelet, let's see. So far the silver gmt hand hasn't bothered me too much but these things change


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

tmztmz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I created a root beerish GMT from sterile gmt and tiger concept dial and hands. I think the bezel insert size is a bit larger than usual (about 38,1 - 38,2mm) and haven't been able to find a root beer bezel insert other than the 37,70mm so going with the black ceramic for now. The tiger dial and hands are very nice apart from the lume, it is basic chinese level, nothing like the Invicta 8926 or Seiko and in the morning it can be barely seen. But I really like the transformation from the sterile black dial gmt to the gold brown no date version.


Great mod and excellent strap combination. I want that!


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

Agreed with the strap; that's a perfect combination!


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

zeli9 said:


> Yeah, the Nassau is certainly much more expensive than Steinhart, yet if you're in US you probably need to add VAT as well. Anyways, I went with the Nassau after very long considerations, comparisons and evaluations, - these are really difficult decisions to be made since there are many (way too many, lol) excellent watches out there, but from what I've read and seen I understand that MKII (Kingston that is the previous model and has become very expensive on the secondary market (you can look it up on ebay and watchrecon)... and the Nassau that is the current follow-up model) have been receiving great feedback about the build quality and attention to detail and since their production runs are limited it's not really a mass-market watch unlike some of the other cheaper brands. Also, I forgot to mention that besides being 42mm Steinhart is also a pretty heavy coming at 190g which again for me seems quite excessive, I have an Invicta Ocean Ghost automatic that I got a very long time ago and I must say at about 200g I find it way too heavy.
> 
> Just my 2c


You made the right choice.

As someone who has bought and sold probably close to 20 Rolex/Sub homages, it's best to just go with the highest-end one in the first place (MkII) and save yourself all the $ and hassle of going through a million and one "cheaper" ones, because all the while in the back of your head, you will just be wanting the more expensive one every time you glance at your "cheaper" one, because you just gotta scratch that itch. This is exactly what happened to me within my first few months of joining the forum back in late 2012-early 2013; I ended up buying so many other homage watches that I had already spent way way more than a Nassau costs in the first place, and that's one of the many reasons why I ended up choosing the Nassau. (The main reason is because I absolutely adore the history behind its design, and I am a huge James Bond fan).

To be fair, I have also owned around 10 Steinharts I think, currently I've got two left, the VGMT and the old Debaufre GMT that has modded MkII parts in it, and all the Steinharts are also great watches for the money. But there is just something special about MkII, and I think it's the utmost attention to the small details that really make the watch and separate it from the crowd; and the quality of course.

And...now a shameless chance to share a totally gratuitous and unnecessary pic of my Nassau for your viewing pleasure...b-)


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> You made the right choice.
> 
> As someone who has bought and sold probably close to 20 Rolex/Sub homages, it's best to just go with the highest-end one in the first place (MkII) and save yourself all the $ and hassle of going through a million and one "cheaper" ones, because all the while in the back of your head, you will just be wanting the more expensive one every time you glance at your "cheaper" one, because you just gotta scratch that itch. This is exactly what happened to me within my first few months of joining the forum back in late 2012-early 2013; I ended up buying so many other homage watches that I had already spent way way more than a Nassau costs in the first place, and that's one of the many reasons why I ended up choosing the Nassau. (The main reason is because I absolutely adore the history behind its design, and I am a huge James Bond fan).
> 
> ...


Simply gorgeous!


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

I just ordered a vintage Sandoz with the 2836 in it. Pretty psyched!  Now, the wait. Hong Kong Fooey!!!!!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

waterdude said:


> I just ordered a vintage Sandoz with the 2836 in it. Pretty psyched!  Now, the wait. Hong Kong Fooey!!!!!


Very nice!

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


Thanks! Yeah, I'm thrilled. I was looking at far more expensive watches, but this one grabbed me (and my money). Here's a picture:


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

waterdude said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I'm thrilled. I was looking at far more expensive watches, but this one grabbed me (and my money). Here's a picture:
> View attachment 1428994


I really like the vintage Sandoz Subs. They have so much character. You can actually find them in 36mm, 38mm, and 40mm. A little bit of something for everyone.

Great grab!

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

waterdude said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I'm thrilled. I was looking at far more expensive watches, but this one grabbed me (and my money). Here's a picture:
> View attachment 1428994


That's a beauty!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks mate!!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Really digging that Sandoz!!!!

I have an 8926C and aftermarket bezel insert incoming. Waiting for Dagaz to get dials back in, and somehow score some rose gold mercedes hands for an NH35A. Looking forward to showing off my DIY 5508 homage. 

It's something I want to do just for fun........but no matter how much I fight it, I see a Raven Vintage in my future.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> Really digging that Sandoz!!!!
> 
> I have an 8926C and aftermarket bezel insert incoming. Waiting for Dagaz to get dials back in, and somehow score some rose gold mercedes hands for an NH35A. Looking forward to showing off my DIY 5508 homage.
> 
> It's something I want to do just for fun........but no matter how much I fight it, I see a Raven Vintage in my future.


Those Ravens are a beautiful sight. I've seen several of the 5513 Raven gilt homages come up for sale recently.

I have Big Crown fever right now... bad. I have had it for some time. Just threw a few watches up for sale to fund it / trade for it (shameless plug). Ideally I want a gilt Helenarou 6538 with one of his custom printed dials. I already know my design.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

jelliottz said:


> I really like the vintage Sandoz Subs. They have so much character. You can actually find them in 36mm, 38mm, and 40mm. A little bit of something for everyone.
> 
> Great grab!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


Here is mine !


































___________________________________
Daniel 
São Paulo - SP, Brazil


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

jelliottz said:


> Those Ravens are a beautiful sight. I've seen several of the 5513 Raven gilt homages come up for sale recently.
> 
> I have Big Crown fever right now... bad. I have had it for some time. Just threw a few watches up for sale to fund it / trade for it (shameless plug). Ideally I want a gilt Helenarou 6538 with one of his custom printed dials. I already know my design.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


Wait, what? Helenarou will do custom printed dials? I noticed that one of the few kits Helenarou actually has in stock is the 6538 Connery homage kit. $290 without a movement and with a Bond Nato, no bracelet. Movement would be what? Another $200? Definitely seen gently used Ravens going for around the same amount. Of course, it wouldn't be as "fun" as building it yourself though 

Wow Dalll. I really, really like that Sandoz!

What is the status of the Kiger? Haven't seen any type of update since it was last posted in November.

Just went to MKII's site and was hovering over the "Add to cart" on the Nassau. Then I read "Lead time 20 weeks to shipment".........ouch.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> Wait, what? Helenarou will do custom printed dials? I noticed that one of the few kits Helenarou actually has in stock is the 6538 Connery homage kit. $290 without a movement and with a Bond Nato, no bracelet. Movement would be what? Another $200? Definitely seen gently used Ravens going for around the same amount. Of course, it wouldn't be as "fun" as building it yourself though
> 
> Wow Dalll. I really, really like that Sandoz!
> 
> ...


Yes, HR will custom print you a dial for an additional $90. You can pick a logo, text, etc. Talk about a personalized homage. While its a bit expensive, its something that no other seller offers. The movement that drops in is a ETA 2836 (or 2836 clone). A 2824 will for be requires a movement spacer for the stem to align properly.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

jelliottz said:


> Yes, HR will custom print you a dial for an additional $90. You can pick a logo, text, etc. Talk about a personalized homage. While its a bit expensive, its something that no other seller offers. The movement that drops in is a ETA 2836 (or 2836 clone). A 2824 will for be requires a movement spacer for the stem to align properly.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Whoa, new page! I'll start off with another example of what I'm wanting to create a homage to:








/DROOL


----------



## tech n9ne (Mar 20, 2014)

some beautiful watches  anyone got a quartz chronograph they recommend?


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

tech n9ne said:


> some beautiful watches  anyone got a quartz chronograph they recommend?


Not strictly a direct Sub homage, but has a bunch of Sub/diver looks and features with the typical chrono stuff.

The Orient Captain.


----------



## zeli9 (Dec 4, 2013)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> You made the right choice.
> 
> As someone who has bought and sold probably close to 20 Rolex/Sub homages, it's best to just go with the highest-end one in the first place (MkII) and save yourself all the $ and hassle of going through a million and one "cheaper" ones, because all the while in the back of your head, you will just be wanting the more expensive one every time you glance at your "cheaper" one, because you just gotta scratch that itch. This is exactly what happened to me within my first few months of joining the forum back in late 2012-early 2013; I ended up buying so many other homage watches that I had already spent way way more than a Nassau costs in the first place, and that's one of the many reasons why I ended up choosing the Nassau. (The main reason is because I absolutely adore the history behind its design, and I am a huge James Bond fan).
> 
> ...


Thanks, mate, for the excellent post! Support from valued long-standing members of the community means a lot


----------



## zeli9 (Dec 4, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> Just went to MKII's site and was hovering over the "Add to cart" on the Nassau. Then I read "Lead time 20 weeks to shipment".........ouch.


Just pull the trigger, mate, I think it's pretty clear that you cannot go wrong with the Nassau! 
And another absolute truth - the more you procrastinate the longer the wait, LOL.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

zeli9 said:


> Just pull the trigger, mate, I think it's pretty clear that you cannot go wrong with the Nassau!
> And another absolute truth - the more you procrastinate the longer the wait, LOL.


Very true. I'm going to wait until I get my modding done on my Invicta. Obviously it wont be the same quality as a Nassau, but it may just cure the itch for that particular look. Plus, I think I'll have a blast doing the mod.

After selling the Ocean 1 because it wasn't going to get any wrist time, I'm not sure spending $900 on a watch (that may suffer the same fate) is a good idea  If it doesn't scratch the itch though, I think I'll look for a pre-owned Raven Vintage before a Nassau, only for cost difference. But then again...not sure it would get worn. But it sure would look pretty in my watch box!

Here is tslewisz Invicta mod. What I'm doing is pretty close to this. Just using a different dial and bezel insert. He did an amazing job!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Imitrex - I have to agree with zeli9 and alphawolf, if you can afford the MKII Nassau, that is the way to go. There are a couple of watches that are close in specs and fit and finish but they are even more rare and the wait will be even longer. With the Nassau, if you don't like it, you probably won't lose much (if anything) if you flip it as well. They're also pretty common on the sales board, so no need to wait 20 weeks!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

This one's still it for me ;-)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


>


Your Kingston looks good on that vintage tropic rubber strap. ;-)

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

MP83 said:


> Sent from my magic brick


Did you recently pick that one up? They were around everywhere before I started looking, and long gone since. :/


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

waterdude said:


> Did you recently pick that one up? They were around everywhere before I started looking, and long gone since. :/


It was my dads, I actually just sold it today

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

MP83 said:


> It was my dads, I actually just sold it today
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


Lol, well I don't think I'm meant to have one. I'm still waiting on my Sandoz in the meantime.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


>


Wow!


----------



## echoack (Mar 15, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## Elite34 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hello everyone, I'm new to WUS.

I have an Invicta Pro Diver 8926OB and i was just wondering if anyone knew whether the aftermarket bezel inserts from the Ebay seller Kurtyiu still fit?


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


>


Still by far one of the best in this field b-)


----------



## Watchuthinking (Apr 11, 2013)

echoack said:


> View attachment 1438088
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


Echoack, which bezel insert is that, exactly? And where is it from? Is it stuck down or press-fit? I need a new one for a 20 Atmos, and the last one I tried needed sanding down to fit the bezel properly. The aftermarket suppliers for 16610 inserts have variable interpretations of what is required.


----------



## Rxlando21 (Jul 23, 2012)

Invicta pro diver on a C&B NATO strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## echoack (Mar 15, 2014)

Watchuthinking, I wish I could tell you, but I bought this 20 atmos on the forum with that bezel already installed. Feel free to PM me and we can ping the seller to dig deeper if you'd like.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

This showed up yesterday


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

waterdude said:


> This showed up yesterday
> View attachment 1440984


Day AND date! Sweet!


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes it's upside down

- mr. al


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

waterdude said:


> This showed up yesterday
> View attachment 1440984


This one's not going to survive my flip mania. hint, hint. wink, wink


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

waterdude said:


> This one's not going to survive my flip mania. hint, hint. wink, wink


Selling it already?


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> Selling it already?


Nice watch, but my watch box is near critical mass, and the new guy is being pushed out by the old faithfuls.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

A beautiful case has arrived. Only minimal work is needed on the crown guards and spring bars to make me happy. And look at that domed plexi...






















Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> A beautiful case has arrived. Only minimal work is needed on the crown guards and spring bars to make me happy. And look at that domed plexi...
> View attachment 1447564
> 
> View attachment 1447565
> ...


Epic domed plexi is epic!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

jopex said:


>


So hot it's on fire, literally 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice Jelliottz!!!! Can't wait to see it complete! Get your dial yet?

Awesome pic of an awesome watch Jopex!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> Nice Jelliottz!!!! Can't wait to see it complete! Get your dial yet?
> 
> Awesome pic of an awesome watch Jopex!


No dial yet. I have everything else ready. I'm going to make a new strap for it while I wait.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

jelliottz said:


> No dial yet. I have everything else ready. I'm going to make a new strap for it while I wait.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


So cool. Just keeps getting better!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

waterdude said:


> Nice watch, but my watch box is near critical mass, and the new guy is being pushed out by the old faithfuls.


Looks like a fine piece. Doubt you'll have issues selling it!


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> A beautiful case has arrived. Only minimal work is needed on the crown guards and spring bars to make me happy. And look at that domed plexi...
> View attachment 1447564
> 
> View attachment 1447565
> ...


Where is the case from?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Bugra said:


> Where is the case from?


Helenarou. Its his 5513 case set which I'm turning into a franken Tudor Snowflake. He also makes a 6538, 5517, and DSSD. You can buy in pieces, without a movement, or fully functioning watch.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh got it. The one ETA's fit. What movement you gonna put in?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Bugra said:


> Oh got it. The one ETA's fit. What movement you gonna put in?


ETA 2824.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

jopex said:


>


That is beautiful, I need to get myself one of those 

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

I felt badly about selling the Sandoz and leaving la familia, but lo and behold I haven't. Pretty sure this qualifies too.


----------



## Frasier Simon (Nov 29, 2012)

GipsyKing said:


> Perhaps the biggest bang for the buck in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 1040077
> 
> ...


Hello! where to buy one of those please any link?


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Ordered a Parnis green sub homage. Sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel. The cyclops does indeed magnify. It was advertised as having a Chinese movement, presumably the DG2813. When I opened it up, to my surprise it contains a Miyota 8245. So that's a plus. Swapped it onto an Invicta 8926 bracelet, because the included one was too short.


----------



## shvlhd69 (Mar 2, 2014)

Building a sterile Submariner homage. Its gonna have a 40MM case 45MM to crown/316L stainless steel case polished sides & brushed top (screw down crown and screw down case-back). It also has a genuine sapphire crystal with 2.5 cyclops lens magnification, a sterile black dial with good lume and a black ceramic coin-edge unidirectional bezel. 

I also have a flip-lock stainless steel bracelet w/ divers extension clasp (polished center links brushed outer links) for it and will be using a Seagull automatic/ self-winding movement (though I'd have preferred the same movement my 8926OB has - the NH35A). It’ll be hackable and will have a smooth-sweep second hand as well as being water resistant (hopefully). 

Should be a pretty decent first build and will more than likely replace the Invicta 8926OB I’m currently wearing as my Submariner homage. Photos to come!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

shvlhd69 said:


> Building a sterile Submariner homage. Its gonna have a 40MM case 45MM to crown/316L stainless steel case polished sides & brushed top (screw down crown and screw down case-back). It also has a genuine sapphire crystal with 2.5 cyclops lens magnification, a sterile black dial with good lume and a black ceramic coin-edge unidirectional bezel.
> 
> I also have a flip-lock stainless steel bracelet w/ divers extension clasp (polished center links brushed outer links) for it and will be using a Seagull automatic/ self-winding movement (though I'd have preferred the same movement my 8926OB has - the NH35A). It'll be hackable and will have a smooth-sweep second hand as well as being water resistant (hopefully).
> 
> Should be a pretty decent first build and will more than likely replace the Invicta 8926OB I'm currently wearing as my Submariner homage. Photos to come!


Really interested in seeing the final product!!


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

This will be my base for modding. Mods will be;

Yobokies Gold Snowflake hands with Red lance second
Yobokies Gold FFF dial
Domed acyrlic with gold tension ring
Red Bezel insert.

Will be done in 10 days

Edit : In first 4 days it is keeping time +8 secs daily. My Tissot PR516 keeps +4 daily. I think it is great accuracy for the price.


----------



## shvlhd69 (Mar 2, 2014)

As I've started messing around with the kit I ordered to build this sterile Submariner homage mentioned above, I got the brainy idea that perhaps I'd deviate from the complete Submariner look and get a bit daring by scraping most of the kit I'd ordered and instead piece together the watch from pieces I find here and there. Perhaps a bit presumptuous of me to attempt this at my very amateur stage in this type of endevor, but I've found a number of sources for various dial faces as well as hands and am considering getting extra-creative in this build.

Quick question for any of you in the know: do 28mm dials fit in the 40mm Submariner-style cases? Which movement would be best in a watch of this nature considering the fact that I'm looking to do either an automatic or manual-wind watch? Any suggestions or opinions are welcome (though it looks like this build could get pretty salty pretty quick and I'm not looking to break the bank since I'm still feeding my growing watch collection with weekly and monthly additions right now as well as trying to finish building the Shovelhead chopper I'm in the middle of).

Thanks in advance for any feedback from those of you who have done this sort of thing before! This is all new to me and may just end up being an expensive lesson learned (though hopefully not)!


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

I was excited to see the thread bumped only to find it filling with mod discussions... Please start a new thread for these deviations (I'll be reading those too!) so the bumps are restricted to new and rediscovered "best" Submariner homage pics and links. tia. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## shvlhd69 (Mar 2, 2014)

Here are the two Sub homages I currently have. A sterile and an Invicta 8926OB!








Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr45 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello all! Been a long time lurker on this thread, but I finally decided to sign up on the site!

I'm currently looking for a good sub homage around the $100 price range. Can anyone speak to the quality of a Parnis sub? It looks a decent enough watch, and I love that it has a ceramic bezel.


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

jelliottz said:


> Helenarou. Its his 5513 case set which I'm turning into a franken Tudor Snowflake. He also makes a 6538, 5517, and DSSD. You can buy in pieces, without a movement, or fully functioning watch.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


I was interested in that case too. It accepts a 26mm dial so it'll look great once done. Helen Rou also accepts custom dial printing for $90 or something like that.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Just got this last week from a seller on the forum. The "poor man's GMT"....


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

jaliya48 said:


> I was interested in that case too. It accepts a 26mm dial so it'll look great once done. Helen Rou also accepts custom dial printing for $90 or something like that.


Wow. The coolest thing about that case (besides the plexi) is the carved out edge on the bezel. I really dig that look, but most homages seem to be a little lazy on the machining of the bezel edge. That one looks like a real vintage tudor with the sharp scallops and beveled underside. Very nice find! I'd like to find a pre-built homage with that kid of detail. Any of those out there to toss a pic in here?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Just got this last week from a seller on the forum. The "poor man's GMT"....


You're the one who got this. Great pickup!

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Wow. The coolest thing about that case (besides the plexi) is the carved out edge on the bezel. I really dig that look, but most homages seem to be a little lazy on the machining of the bezel edge. That one looks like a real vintage tudor with the sharp scallops and beveled underside. Very nice find! I'd like to find a pre-built homage with that kid of detail. Any of those out there to toss a pic in here?


I'll post up a few more pictures tomorrow night of the case. I've done some reshaping to the crown guards now. I'm still waiting for my dial to arrive, but I've been thrilled with the quality if the case overall. The bezel is genuine construction style too.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

despite the differences in branding and movement, are they both the same? Is the bracelet on the sterile one higher quality?


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

The crown guards are different and the bezel is different too (look at the dot). My guess is with Parnis that they could be totally different watches and you would have no idea if the bracelet is better or not until you have it in your hands. There are probably lots of variations even within the branded and non branded ones. I think it's a total roll of the dice.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Kerr45 said:


> Hello all! Been a long time lurker on this thread, but I finally decided to sign up on the site!
> 
> I'm currently looking for a good sub homage around the $100 price range. Can anyone speak to the quality of a Parnis sub? It looks a decent enough watch, and I love that it has a ceramic bezel.


I have a few. As far as I'm concerned, for around $100 you can't beat them.


----------



## Kerr45 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks. Might just have to pick one up on ebay 


Watch Hawk 71 said:


> I have a few. As far as I'm concerned, for around $100 you can't beat them.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Kerr45 said:


> Thanks. Might just have to pick one up on ebay


The Invicta 8926ob is always a solid choice too. Its usually on sale for less than $100, decent bracelet, and it looks good.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Kerr45 said:


> Hello all! Been a long time lurker on this thread, but I finally decided to sign up on the site!
> 
> I'm currently looking for a good sub homage around the $100 price range. Can anyone speak to the quality of a Parnis sub? It looks a decent enough watch, and I love that it has a ceramic bezel.


Welcome to the madhouse! The Best Submariner homage under $100 in terms of movement, water resistance, and overall durability is the Invicta 8926obv2.

If you must have a ceramic bezel insert, then brands like Parris and Helenarou, et al are there. Don't get them wet though!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> The crown guards are different and the bezel is different too (look at the dot). My guess is with Parnis that they could be totally different watches and you would have no idea if the bracelet is better or not until you have it in your hands. There are probably lots of variations even within the branded and non branded ones. I think it's a total roll of the dice.


More like "dole of the rice..." with those brands.


----------



## Kerr45 (Apr 12, 2014)

Water resistance isn't a must have (I have other watches for swimming). The Invicta's Seiko movement is certainly nice, though.


Fullers1845 said:


> Welcome to the madhouse! The Best Submariner homage under $100 in terms of movement, water resistance, and overall durability is the Invicta 8926obv2.
> 
> If you must have a ceramic bezel insert, then brands like Parris and Helenarou, et al are there. Don't get them wet though!


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Kerr45 said:


> Thanks. Might just have to pick one up on ebay


I think eBay is a good place to source them even if you end up paying a bit more. I'm waiting on the Ploprof handed sub-thing coming from eBay as two of the recommended online retailers took my money and then took days to let me know that they were out of stock. They were quick to refund, however. 

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

so I managed to buy this watch for $10 AUD off some site. It's usually priced at $70. I think it's more worth around $15 though.

























link: SD Time Interchange
it apparently has:
- quartz
- seiko movement?
- stainless steel back which is true
- water resistant to 1ATM LOL!
- 45mm
- moving bezel

Would you guys say this watch is on par with the steel bagelsport in terms of quality judging by the pictures?


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm looking at the GermAsian Tauchmeister and the SwissAsian Gigandet as cheap beaters and wondering what your thoughts are.

I'm leaning towards the Tauchy right now
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B005YAZF6K/ref=mp_s_a_1_16?qid=1397378470&sr=1-16&pi=AC_SX110_SY165#

Gigandet
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00851R9LY?pc_redir=1397229882&robot_redir=1#

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Sam-e said:


> so I managed to buy this watch for $10 AUD off some site. It's usually priced at $70. I think it's more worth around $15 though.
> 
> link: SD Time Interchange
> it apparently has:
> ...


I'd say even at $35 the Bagelsport is better, it's got a stainless steel case while this one appears to have some kind of chromed base metal case. The reflective indices don't really lend themselves to the whole submariner look either, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> Welcome to the madhouse! The Best Submariner homage under $100 in terms of movement, water resistance, and overall durability is the Invicta 8926obv2.
> 
> If you must have a ceramic bezel insert, then brands like Parris and Helenarou, et al are there. Don't get them wet though!


True! I ment to add that. I was speaking in terms of the overall look.


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

Sam-e said:


> despite the differences in branding and movement, are they both the same? Is the bracelet on the sterile one higher quality?


The clasp is different

Parnis branded has single closure w/push button release 

















Sterile generally has older Rolex style double lock, sprung friction release 









Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I found this in the Steinhart forum: https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/steinhart-forecast-6538-connery-sub-house-movements-883178-6.html

Steinhart OVM "Bond Watch" 6538 homage by member TGD3123







Shaved crown guards, gold merc hands, white seconds hand, traditional sub insert, and that big, 8mm crown.

Pretty cool if you ask me.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## kyleman (Jan 31, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm looking at the GermAsian Tauchmeister and the SwissAsian Gigandet as cheap beaters and wondering what your thoughts are.
> 
> ...


Tauchmeister are a nice homage for the price. I had the miyota auto, and I have the quartz gmt master homage. The case, lume, and bezel action are roughly on par with the 8926ob, but not sure whether the movement can compete with the NH35A?

Shop for them on ebay for a better price. Search: "German uboat watch" or something. There is a German based dealer that has better prices than amazon.

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Tiger Concepts arrived. 








Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> Tiger Concepts arrived.
> View attachment 1457662
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


Wow!
I was just looking at this watch on their site tonight (aus). 
Please enlighten me. I need to know moar.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sam-e said:


> Wow!
> I was just looking at this watch on their site tonight (aus).
> Please enlighten me. I need to know moar.


I'm happy to elaborate.

Purchase price including the rivet bracelet is $129. No bracelet and 3 NATOs instead is $109. 
Movement is a "Pearl 2838" aka a DG2813. You can also upgrade to a clone of the ETA 2836. DG movement is solid, and I didn't think it was worth $55 for the other movement.
Case is 38mm with both polished and brushed surfaces. Case + crown is approximately 42mm, maybe 43mm. It wears much bigger than a 38mm watch. 
Crystal is domed mineral. They don't offer the domed acrylic version anymore. 
Lugs are drilled although not big enough to accept gen Rolex fat spring bars. Spacing is 20mm. Case back is solid. Deliver time from Hong Kong to Arkansas, USA was 6 days.

Overall I'm very impressed. The watch has a nice fit and finish. The crown screws down in 3.5 turns. The bezel is bidirectional friction style. It has a little more play than I would like, but it isn't a deal breaker. The printing on the dial is crisp. It is well lumed but weak.

We're limited in the options for a Big Crown 6538 homage. Raven = $450+ Helenarou = $500+, Wilson Watch Works and Kemmner (if you can find one) = $700+, MKII Nasseau = $900 + 2 months wait, and MKII Kingston = $1,700+ (if you can find one). Then you have the genuine article, the Rolex 6538 = $25,000 - $50,000 + insurance + time delay safe for storage + who knows how much for replacement parts.

I would say that the Tiger Concepts fills a gap quite nicely. It won't break the bank, it looks good, its readily available, and I'm thoroughly enjoying mine. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend anyone buying one. They have several different dial/hand option including sterile/TC branded, date/no date, gilt dial and gold hands, and 3-6-9 Explorer style like I picked. Let me know if anyone has a specific question.
















And yes, I'm wearing it "Yeager Style" - lume pip at 6 o'clock.







(Pic stolen from the Google)

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

$1200 for a Kingston? Where?! They've come down somewhat in price, but there are four on WatchRecon that are current/have sold in the past 14days and the cheapest is $1650 US while the most expensive is ~$2300 US (and it's not even a plank kit!). There's also a DLC'd Kingston up for $3200, but that's been modified and doesn't count.

Just sayin'...


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Darwin said:


> $1200 for a Kingston? Where?! They've come down somewhat in price, but there are four on WatchRecon that are current/have sold in the past 14days and the cheapest is $1650 US while the most expensive is ~$2300 US (and it's not even a plank kit!). There's also a DLC'd Kingston up for $3200, but that's been modified and doesn't count.
> 
> Just sayin'...


Amended my post with a more accurate Kingston price.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Ta. Didn't want to be a stick in the mud, but there it is. Now, if you DO know of a $1200 Kingston with gilt dial and date, PLEASE PM me immediately!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

I really like that TC, jelliottz. Any known diy remedies for the bezel play? I think TC nailed the proportions, and I really like the clean font used. 

Hope the franken-Tudor is coming along.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> I really like that TC, jelliottz. Any known diy remedies for the bezel play? I think TC nailed the proportions, and I really like the clean font used.
> 
> Hope the franken-Tudor is coming along.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I believe a little dental floss will tighten it up. I'm going to try tonight.

Franken-Flake is only waiting on a dial to arrive. My post office mistakenly marked my package as "undeliverable return to sender" instead of forwarding it on to the address I had on file from my recent move. Its being reshipped to me at the proper address. I hope to have it by the end of next week. :'-(

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Aw man. That sucks. Sorry to hear.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah. I don't even have another dial which is 26mm to use as a place holder. My wife laughs at me because some nights I wear an empty watch case. 

She asked me what time it was, and I answered with I don't know. I showed her I was wearing a watch without a movement or dial in it. She gave me a puzzled look and called me an idiot. 

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

What's the bracelet length on that?



jelliottz said:


> Tiger Concepts arrived.
> View attachment 1457662
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Great, thanks. Now I need to find 129 bucks.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

dasmi said:


> What's the bracelet length on that?


It will fit an 8-8.25" wrist. I removed 2 links and adjusted the clasp by 1 notch to fit my 7-7.25" wrist.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

jelliottz said:


> Tiger Concepts arrived.
> View attachment 1457662
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


Any chance we can get a side by side with an 8926?

I think I just found my next piece.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Regarding that tiger, is the bracelet a standard 20mm oyster? Is the clasp signed? Man you have me very very tempted

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

harrym71 said:


> Any chance we can get a side by side with an 8926?
> 
> I think I just found my next piece.


I don't have an 8926 anymore, but here it is next to my Helenarou 5513 case. Its 40mm with a 7mm crown. It should hold up all right as a stand in to the Invicta. ;-)



























MP83 said:


> Regarding that tiger, is the bracelet a standard 20mm oyster? Is the clasp signed? Man you have me very very tempted
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


The bracelet is a rivet style stainless steel band. Hollow end links. Sterile clasp. Its a little clanky, but so is the genuine Rolex rivet band. It starts at 20mm and tapers to 16mm like the gen.









I like it guys. Its not perfect, but there's nothing close to it in the big crown market near the price. Sorry for the crappy cell pics. Its past sunset. No good natural light available.

When my dial shows up in a week or so, I will get some decent pair shots. It feels too naked right now to get more in depth.

Here's the link to TC's website. http://www.tiger-concept.com/watch.html

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Solid, thanks man.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Yeah. I don't even have another dial which is 26mm to use as a place holder. My wife laughs at me because some nights I wear an empty watch case.
> 
> She asked me what time it was, and I answered with I don't know. I showed her I was wearing a watch without a movement or dial in it. She gave me a puzzled look and called me an idiot.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


That's the funniest thing I've read all week. Probably because I'd most likely do the same thing. Women just don't understand. Good stuff!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jelliottz said:


> Tiger Concepts arrived.
> View attachment 1457662
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


Love the lollipop seconds hand on that one, John.


----------



## MMar (Nov 1, 2012)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> That's the funniest thing I've read all week. Probably because I'd most likely do the same thing. Women just don't understand. Good stuff!


Hey! I take offense to that! What about female WUS?! :-d


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

MMar said:


> Hey! I take offense to that! What about female WUS?! :-d


Lol your right... OK let say non -wis partners just don't understand.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Love the lollipop seconds hand on that one, John.


Thanks James. Its no Kingston, but it definitely has its own charm.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm afraid that once the Seiko PMMM I'm about to put up for sale sells I'm ordering one of these... 

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Who has two thumbs and has been called an enabler before?

/pointsthumbsatself This guy!

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

I want a Tiger Concept 6538 369 now, looks great.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

As a fan of great affordables, I really like the TC watches. The only thing holding me back is the friction bezel. I'd have a very hard time not ordering one if they had a decent click mechanism (even with the expected increased cost).


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Tiger Concepts arrived.
> View attachment 1457662
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


One more question, how long did you have to wait since you ordered it til it got delivered? Thanks

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

MP83 said:


> One more question, how long did you have to wait since you ordered it til it got delivered? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


6 days from HK to USA.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Aitch said:


> As a fan of great affordables, I really like the TC watches. The only thing holding me back is the friction bezel. I'd have a very hard time not ordering one if they had a decent click mechanism (even with the expected increased cost).


I wonder if there is any way to convert it to a unidirectional bezel.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

harrym71 said:


> I wonder if there is any way to convert it to a unidirectional bezel.


Not that I know. It's not a deal breaker for me but I'd definitely prefer to have a unidirectional bezel

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

I now have a Tiger on the way. Damn you lot!!! 


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> I now have a Tiger on the way. Damn you lot!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


Which one did you pick?

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

synaptyx said:


> I now have a Tiger on the way. Damn you lot!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


I'm afraid I'm going down that road as soon as I have funds available

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Which one did you pick?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


I went with Big Crown 6538 Sub Style Watch Version 3 










Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

not yet in production but i really dig this milsub... also PVD and non GMT version








pic stolen from the hage hp...


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

Just won this auction. Feels good.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Congratulations!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


Cheers! Although I'm still keen on that 'tiger'. Going to get my hands on it sometime.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sold the PMMM... Just wondering, is there any big difference between the ETA clone and the Miyota clone? Man this is tempting but I'm still undecided between getting this one vs an Armida A9 or Steinhart OVM 

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Who has two thumbs and has been called an enabler before?
> 
> /pointsthumbsatself This guy!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


Just got one with the Pearl movement... can't wait


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

MP83 said:


> Just got one with the Pearl movement... can't wait


Nice! No hesitation. Damn the torpedoes!!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Tiger team!









Mine does not say "SWISS" hahaha


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Tiger team!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they might have sprinkled some swiss dirt in my movement.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

jelliottz said:


> I think they might have sprinkled some swiss dirt in my movement.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


That doesn't sound good.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> That doesn't sound good.


I think it's the only way they could put swiss on the dial. ;-)

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

jelliottz said:


> I think it's the only way they could put swiss on the dial. ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


Imported Swiss air! You made me think the movement was making a grinding noise haha.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> Imported Swiss air! You made me think the movement was making a grinding noise haha.


Swiss air!!! It's bottled right next to the "mountain spring water" from the magical land of...

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

jelliottz said:


> Swiss air!!! It's bottled right next to the "mountain spring water" from the magical land of...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


Spaceballs!


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> I think it's the only way they could put swiss on the dial. ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


I sent Tiger an e-mail about that months ago(the"SWISS" stamp), I sensed that mine was not the first e-mail they received about it. I was told it was a mistake and if I remember correctly I believe the next batch will not have it on the dial, this was when they first hit last year I might be remembering it a bit wonky.

If it wasn't for that stamp I would own 2 of those suckers, I even strongly considered and came close to buying a vintage swiss movement off the bay to install, just so i wouldnt have to lie to myself. From what I read a little bit of nvr-dull might be able to strip it off with minimal damage, I mean if it bothers you at all.

Regardless, its really sharp.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

It may be a "mistake"...but I doubt they are very concerned about it. There are several Parnis models with sterile dials, particularly PAM style, where the only lettering that appears on the entire dial is the word "SWISS". The dials don't print themselves and it was clearly intended to appear on the dial. They know that for every WIS who finds the inaccuracy slightly annoying, there is someone who will buy it because it says it's SWISS, whether they are fooled by that or are trying to fool others . I suppose it's all part of the homage... Just the more literal part!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> It may be a "mistake"...but I doubt they are very concerned about it. There are several Parnis models with sterile dials, particularly PAM style, where the only lettering that appears on the entire dial is the word "SWISS". The dials don't print themselves and it was clearly intended to appear on the dial. They know that for every WIS who finds the inaccuracy slightly annoying, there is someone who will buy it because it says it's SWISS, whether they are fooled by that or are trying to fool others . I suppose it's all part of the homage... Just the more literal part!


I think you may be mistaken. I've been collecting Parnis watches for close to three years and am familier with most of the stores and sellers. I've never seen a Paris watch with Swiss on the dial. I'm just sayin...

My secretary is on vacation, so sent by me.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> I think you may be mistaken. I've been collecting Parnis watches for close to three years and am familier with most of the stores and sellers. I've never seen a Paris watch with Swiss on the dial. I'm just sayin...
> 
> My secretary is on vacation, so sent by me.


Here's the picture from eBay. Bottom of the dial.










Edit: ok, well, my phone somehow compressed that picture quite a bit and it might not be legible, but it's a Parnis california 6497...and the seller's name's on the pic. This might be the only one like it, but there is at least one.

My apologies for implying it was a rampant problem by saying several. At the moment this is the only one I see.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Here's the picture from eBay. Bottom of the dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't see it, but I believe you. I've seen those dials before but never examined them that closely. I guess I stand corrected.

My secretary is on vacation, so sent by me.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Here's my favorite color scheme for sub homages (since I almost derailed the thread there inadvertently). The "goldish" plating is starting to wear on my bezel and crown, but I think I've been wearing this one since 2001. If I ever bought a real one, it would have to be this color combo.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> I can't see it, but I believe you. I've seen those dials before but never examined them that closely. I guess I stand corrected.
> 
> My secretary is on vacation, so sent by me.


Not for nothing, I just checked the listing. This watch is going for $104. I looked at the photos close up, and the dial is sterile.
Sorry to go off topic.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Here's my favorite color scheme for sub homages (since I almost derailed the thread there inadvertently). The "goldish" plating is starting to wear on my bezel and crown, but I think I've been wearing this one since 2001. If I ever bought a real one, it would have to be this color combo.


Invicta does have a nice blue, I have a similar one.









My secretary is on vacation, so sent by me.


----------



## Alter Soldat (Oct 17, 2010)

*Invicta 9937 interesting review from 2003

Geek Hideout --> Invicta 9937 Review*


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Alter Soldat said:


> *Invicta 9937 interesting review from 2003
> 
> Geek Hideout --> Invicta 9937 Review*


I was about to ask "What the? When was that article written? Because no way can you get a new Sub for $4,000". Then I saw that it was written in July 2003.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

My "$40 Fashion Timer" arrived. 

































































First thoughts:

Hilarious bracelet. It's kinda terrible, but functional. Smooth no-click bezel is annoying, but otherwise I love the look.  thanks for enabling me guys. 

It wasn't $40 as we all know, they marked it down to avoid customs. 

Next to something from Orient. 



















I thought I'd be put off by the tiny size, but I love it!



















Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

Damn. That watch is gorgeous. 

























do you guys think I should sell it and get the tiger instead?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Sam-e said:


> Damn. That watch is gorgeous.
> 
> do you guys think I should sell it and get the tiger instead?


Honestly, that's a question only you can answer.

@Synaptyx, awesome. Does the bezel slip since it's a non-click? Looks great on that Nato.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> @Synaptyx, awesome. Does the bezel slip since it's a non-click? Looks great on that Nato.


Ive been wearing it since playing with the straps over the last hour or so and honestly it hasn't slipped at all. I think it would if it came into contact with anything more resistant than the sleeve of my fleece. 

I should add; don't go shaking this thing. It doesn't like it at all. Really messed with the time. It's a hacking/hand winding auto, so there's no real need to give it a vigourous shake at all.

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

synaptyx said:


> Ive been wearing it since parlaying with the straps over the last hour or so and honestly it hasn't slipped at all. I think it would if it came into contact with anything more resistant than the sleeve of my fleece.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


Awesome. It's a great looking watch, especially for the price.


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> Honestly, that's a question only you can answer.


I apologize, that was indeed a stupid question haha. Bloody can't make up my mind half the time.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Newest addition to my sub fleet arrived yesterday. Parnis PVD SD homage. I'm quite pleased with it although the bracelet wasn't so hot, but I have plenty of them. Lol










My secretary is on vacation, so sent by me.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Newest addition to my sub fleet arrived yesterday. Parnis PVD SD homage.


Looks great! How is the PVD coating? I have a Parnis Sub style thing incoming. Bloody thing has stuck with UK customs for the last week. -______________-


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

synaptyx said:


> Looks great! How is the PVD coating? I have a Parnis Sub style thing incoming. Bloody thing has stuck with UK customs for the last week. -______________-


Thanks! The coating is surprisingly good. I have a few now and I'm quite pleased. For example:


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

This came in the mail today. 

















I've just got to get it resized


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

This thread is awesome. https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/help-me-destroy-my-brand-new-mechanical-watch-1006869.html

Anybody want to nominate Soki as the Best Submariner Homage? Anybody want to subject their Squale or Steinhart to similar torture tests? ;-)


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> This thread is awesome. https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/help-me-destroy-my-brand-new-mechanical-watch-1006869.html
> 
> Anybody want to nominate Soki as the Best Submariner Homage? Anybody want to subject their Squale or Steinhart to similar torture tests? ;-)


Or their Kingston???

Sent from a Lumia


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

I know it's not a sub homage, but that Parnis Milgauss homage looks awesome in PVD,


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Hrvoje Gudelj (Apr 22, 2014)

mr_sundstrom said:


> My ocean one black fits the profile!
> View attachment 882768
> View attachment 882769
> View attachment 882770
> ...


Ahhh, looks awesome? Which strap is that?


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

*For those interested in DG2813/ETA2824 mods, Ken is having a "sale" on the eBay store.

To give you an idea ... a blue snow flake dial for $10.99.* (No affiliation whatsoever)

In other news, my bagel fell apart! When I used a crystal press to compress the plexi further, the caseback cracked and some shards may have invaded the movement. Another lesson learned.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Just purchased this Invicta 8926ob. First outing today. 








After reading some bad stuff on WUS the quality is better than I hoped. I always intended to use the NATO strap so the slightly substandard bracelet didn't bother me much.

Which Watch Today?


----------



## Jonatutu (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice combo with the zulu  wanted to get a similar zulu instead of grey straps I wanted white. But after wearing my 8926ob for some time I realize the crystal is very reflective. As though there is a layer of oil/ smog beneath the crystal. I could see the indices dots reflecting or the rehuat reflecting a scar on the crystal.
Not sure if my crystal is weird. When I first got it last year I didnt notice anything.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

David Church said:


> Just purchased this Invicta 8926ob. First outing today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've said it once, and I'll say it again......I was a naysayer regarding Invicta. But I based the whole brand off of very few encounters. The 8926 though? It's extremely solid.

IE, don't believe everything you read. :-!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Imitrex said:


> I've said it once, and I'll say it again......I was a naysayer regarding Invicta. But I based the whole brand off of very few encounters. The 8926 though? It's extremely solid.
> 
> IE, don't believe everything you read. :-!


This.

Carry on.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

This is incoming...  Very nice 38.5mm case. Hate the 42mm's


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Bugra said:


> This is incoming...  Very nice 38.5mm case. Hate the 42mm's
> 
> View attachment 1471702


Who's case is this? It looks great especially with the red triangle. I can't wait to see what you build.

**nevermind. I saw the raffles tag in the picture. **

Sent from a Lumia


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Yep. They are just in stock. Since you are familiar with his product, what do you recon about quality of this case? 

I asked him about the WR. It didn't say anything about it on description.

I have an ETA 2842 from an old swatch, will be serviced and regulated.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Bugra said:


> Yep. They are just in stock. Since you are familiar with his product, what do you recon about quality of this case?
> 
> I asked him about the WR. It didn't say anything about it on description.
> 
> I have an ETA 2842 from an old swatch, will be serviced and regulated.


Raffles products are good quality, especially for the price. I have bought several dials and hands from him. I've also seen a number of nice builds from his parts. Good choice. One of his dial and hand sets just passed through customs today for me. I should have it soon.

I can't speak on water resistance. Grease the seals, tight it up, and submerge the case. See if it holds. Do it all before putting the movement in of course. If you have access to a pool, send it to the deep end. At least you'll know if you can handwash/swim.

Sent from a Lumia


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

I'll send it for pressure testing after completing. 

Yeah considering that bezel is around 35 bucks, it's good price. 

red triangle is hard to find.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

synaptyx said:


> My "$40 Fashion Timer" arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still waiting for mine, it should be here by Monday or Tuesday ah the latest...

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

MY Fleet


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Don, my man. That is a fine lineup you have there. Nice photography too. That gilt Raven dial...


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Great Sub collection! Each unique on their own way. I have to agree with James about that Raven, but your Hagar milsub is right up there too. 

Sent from a Lumia


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Coming soon...







The Dagaz Mil-Sub is waiting for the right attachment for my Dremel tool to arrive so I can sterilize an 8926 case and crown. 
The Chronotac Sematic is waiting for a set of vintage lumed sword hands, also will be getting re-cased into a Alpha sub. Hopefully both will be done this week.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Would you guys consider this a "sub"? :think:





I am not sure, "subish" for sure. I am currently obsessed with it. Its on a rubber strap from a Glycine Combat Sub. I normally don't care much for rubber, but something about that combo is really checking a box for me.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

It's definitely sub-ish. There's no denying that.

Now quit putting up new pictures. I've reach new levels of jealousy I've never before known. Fantastic group you have. Very hard to have this many without any repeats. They're each unique on one way or another. Okay, I take it back. You can post some more pics.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Don Logan said:


> Would you guys consider this a "sub"? :think:
> 
> 
> I am not sure, "subish" for sure. I am currently obsessed with it. Its on a rubber strap from a Glycine Combat Sub. I normally don't care much for rubber, but something about that combo is really checking a box for me.


What kind of watch is this? It looks awesome!


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Oops, sorry. Its a Bulova Marine Star 98B203. It's one of the newer ones. They retail for $300, got mine for $158 shipped from the bay. I can't stop wearing it. Reminds me of a Squale 50 ATOMS.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

This one's for Jelliottz b-)


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

That's a really beautiful watch. The raised dial edges and bezel edges make me think of it as a more affordable Tudor Pelagos.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

What a way to wake up, see that a new post is in the Sub Homage thread, just to see a PLETHORA of awesome-ness! I'm drooling over here at that collection.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Don Logan said:


> This one's for Jelliottz b-)


Beautiful!!! Is that a first gen Raven? What an amazing piece!!!

Sent from a Lumia


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm really digging the bezel edges! 

I got my hands on the Casio MDV106 today, but it was a gift for a friend. It was my first time seeing it in person. I think it's a nice solid watch, but I don't think the bezel rotates. 
Just wanted to know what you guys think of it?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sam-e said:


> I'm really digging the bezel edges!
> 
> I got my hands on the Casio MDV106 today, but it was a gift for a friend. It was my first time seeing it in person. I think it's a nice solid watch, but I don't think the bezel rotates.
> Just wanted to know what you guys think of it?


The bezel does rotate. IIt's 60 click unidirectional.

I thought the MDV106 was a great watch. It just wore bigger than I prefered. Excellent looks, good quality, nice WR... Basically a well rounded watch.

Sent from a Lumia


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Don Logan said:


> Oops, sorry. Its a Bulova Marine Star 98B203. It's one of the newer ones. They retail for $300, got mine for $158 shipped from the bay. I can't stop wearing it. Reminds me of a Squale 50 ATOMS.


I do believe this qualifies as the first Tudor Pelagos homage I've encountered. Check out the hour hand, chapter ring, bezel edge and insert. Very sweet!


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> The bezel does rotate. IIt's 60 click unidirectional.
> 
> I thought the MDV106 was a great watch. It just wore bigger than I prefered. Excellent looks, good quality, nice WR... Basically a well rounded watch.
> 
> Sent from a Lumia


Ah okay. The watch had plastic around the bezel, that's probably why haha. It does wear big on my 6.7" wrist, but I think I can pull it off. 
cheers.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> I do believe this qualifies as the first Tudor Pelagos homage I've encountered. Check out the hour hand, chapter ring, bezel edge and insert. Very sweet!


Definitely very Pelagos! If it was an auto I would be all over this.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

There's also the new Tourby Lawless that has Pelagos vibes. The bezel is practically identical, just more shiny (Firefly fans will like that!) than the Pelagos. Obviously the dial/hands are their own. I really like the look of it. Problem is, it's 955 Euro, plus 35 Euro for shipping to the US.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Which is part of what makes that Bulova so attractive. $158 on ebay...


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Don Logan said:


> Oops, sorry. Its a Bulova Marine Star 98B203. It's one of the newer ones. They retail for $300, got mine for $158 shipped from the bay. I can't stop wearing it. Reminds me of a Squale 50 ATOMS.


Can you post some wrist shots? Looks very pelagos like.. But looks to be polished? Never had a Bulova so how about the lume? Any good?

.:sent using stone, scissors and the occasional paper:.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Which is part of what makes that Bulova so attractive. $158 on ebay...


Definitely! One thing that I never could grow to like, was the "tuning fork" Bulova icon on the dial. This one is sans that icon......absolutely love it!


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

whoa said:


> Never had a Bulova so how about the lume? Any good?
> 
> .:sent using stone, scissors and the occasional paper:.


After 2 minutes under my desk lamp. Deep Blue Daynight, and Traser Navigator present for comparison.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

_AFTER 2 MIN'S IN A ROOM WITH NO LIGHT
_


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Sorry for the sideways pic, I just joined photobucket last night, kinks to be worked out. That lume is more than adequate for me.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

This will be nice photo, as soon s I can figure out what I am doing wrong. In the meantime please enjoy the post below this. Sorry





Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Well folks my Tiger big crown is out for delivery and a milsub homage is coming my way too... Seriously folks this thread is just too dangerous, I may need to take a break from it

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

This is the milsub that's on the way, not sure yet if it'll stay a milsub or if it'll become a blue snowflake...










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Kinda going on the Pelagos thing, this Seiko mod is nothing short of AWESOME! NOT MY MOD!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-seiko-pelagos-1020830.html












MP83 said:


> This is the milsub that's on the way, not sure yet if it'll stay a milsub or if it'll become a blue snowflake...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should ask Djk949 how he likes his. He just got one and modded it a bit. Looks sharp.


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> Kinda going on the Pelagos thing, this Seiko mod is nothing short of AWESOME! NOT MY MOD!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-seiko-pelagos-1020830.html
> 
> You should ask Djk949 how he likes his. He just got one and modded it a bit. Looks sharp.


The monster chapter ring is ingenious.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> Kinda going on the Pelagos thing, this Seiko mod is nothing short of AWESOME! NOT MY MOD!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-seiko-pelagos-1020830.html


Holy crap thats awesome! Thank you for bringing this to my attention!


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> You should ask Djk949 how he likes his. He just got one and modded it a bit. Looks sharp.


He was kind of the enabler for this to happen 

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Beautiful!!! Is that a first gen Raven? What an amazing piece!!!
> 
> Sent from a Lumia


Indeed my man it is a "true" gen - 1, pre Stevral. For some reason I see people posting a lot Ravens they claim are gen - 1, but are from after the brand changed hands. It doesn't bother me, but I like to point it out so it doesn't lead to further confusion. I can't tell how many times I clicked on a post in the sales fourm anticipating one of these only to be dissiponted.

This is the big crown version done by Jeffthewatchdude for a very short periodof time. I actually have no idea how rare it is, I can't find a conclusive answer anywhere, I have heard as many as 10, or as few as 3 were made.

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Well my Tiger got here and as much as I want to like it, I think is going to have to go. Don't get me wrong, it's a beautiful watch and I absolutely love the fact that it had drilled lugs. That said, I just don't particularly feel that the size is right for me, I have smaller and bigger watches than this one, but for some reason I feel this one is not the right size... That and that the no click bezel action bugs me more than I thought it would, and I'm afraid that I wouldn't give it enough wrist time.














































Sent from my magic brick


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Don Logan said:


> Indeed my man it is a "true" gen - 1, pre Stevral. For some reason I see people posting a lot Ravens they claim are gen - 1, but are from after the brand changed hands. It doesn't bother me, but I like to point it out so it doesn't lead to further confusion. I can't tell how many times I clicked on a post in the sales fourm anticipating one of these only to be dissiponted.
> 
> This is the big crown version done by Jeffthewatchdude for a very short periodof time. I actually have no idea how rare it is, I can't find a conclusive answer anywhere, I have heard as many as 10, or as few as 3 were made.
> 
> Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


It certain is beautiful. I also heard there were 10 made. It's the stuff of legends.

Sent from a Lumia


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

MP83 said:


> Well my Tiger got here and as much as I want to like it, I think is going to have to go. Don't get me wrong, it's a beautiful watch and I absolutely love the fact that it had drilled lugs. That said, I just don't particularly feel that the size is right for me, I have smaller and bigger watches than this one, but for some reason I feel this one is not the right size... That and that the no click bezel action bugs me more than I thought it would, and I'm afraid that I wouldn't give it enough wrist time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry it didn't work out for you. At least you know that you will be able to flip it quick.

Hopefully you like your Milsub more.

Sent from a Lumia


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Sorry it didn't work out for you. At least you know that you will be able to flip it quick.
> 
> Hopefully you like your Milsub more.
> 
> Sent from a Lumia


I hope so, I'm about to put it up in the sales forum.

I don't know man, let's see how your custom made 5513 works and we can talk, maybe you can become the Getat of sub homages 

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

MP83 said:


> I hope so, I'm about to put it up in the sales forum.
> 
> I don't know man, let's see how your custom made 5513 works and we can talk, maybe you can become the Getat of sub homages
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


After nearly a month of waiting, my dial will be here tomorrow. I have to go pick it up at the post office. They tried to deliver today, but my wife was out and couldn't sign. As long as they didn't lose it on the truck, my Tudor Snowflake will be done.

My blue snowflake dial and gold snowflake hands will also be here tomorrow. I'm going to be quite busy tomorrow night.

Blue snowflake... Black snowflake... It's going to be a chilly spring night. ;-)

Sent from a Lumia


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Sorry it didn't work out for you. At least you know that you will be able to flip it quick.
> 
> Sent from a Lumia


The watch didn't last 1 hour in the sales forum


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Saw this Timex sub homage new old stock in clearout sale and bought it cheap.. Not much info about this vintage timex watch except model number TX902. 40mm excluding crown.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

MP83 said:


> The watch didn't last 1 hour in the sales forum


Aw man! You could have PM'd the Sub Homage thread regulars first! :-d I would have taken it off of your hands pretty quickly!

Really though, glad you sold it pretty quick!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Triton9 said:


> Saw this Timex sub homage new old stock in clearout sale and bought it cheap.. Not much info about this vintage timex watch except model number TX902. 40mm excluding crown.


Now kids, when a Seiko SKX007 and a Rolex Submariner really love each other...

Sent from a Lumia


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I have some building to do tonight.









Sent from a Lumia


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

jelliottz said:


> I have some building to do tonight.
> 
> Sent from a Lumia


/Spongebob narrator voice: "Eight months later"

Can't wait to see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

High dome is awesome.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

I am Levis' type of man myself, but my Raven is a snob he's all about Gucci....


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Don Logan said:


> I am Levis' type of man myself, but my Raven is a snob he's all about Gucci....


If you're having troubles coming to grips with that, I would be happy to rehab him. Send it my way. I promise to give him back. Right...

Sent from a Lumia


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Don Logan said:


> I am Levis' type of man myself, but my Raven is a snob he's all about Gucci....


Nice Raven dude! I used to have one too:



I even took a pic of it next to my Nassau:



Only sold my Raven because I just had too many watches. :-d


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

You guys and all of your fancy Ravens and MKIIs!

Seriously, those things are frickin' awesome. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Only sold my Raven because I just had too many watches. :-d


HMMM, I know that's written in English, but I just can't figure out what the combination of those words mean.

"just...had...too...many...watches ". Hmmmm, I think this is a job Google Translate.

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

In all seriousness, thank you much. I LOVE your Nassau. If it wasn't for my obsession with my O&W K2 I would be posting pictures of my Nassau and Raven just chilling as well. 

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> You guys and all of your fancy Ravens and MKIIs!


That's like the Pelagos calling the vintage GMT a watch. 

Sent by Lumia


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Foul! /red card!! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## IntendedEffect (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't currently have a sub-type watch, and I'm not sure I'd wear one, so the solution, of course:










Seller's pic. The brand is "MCE". It was either this or the Soki (can't wear something called "sewer"), and this let me get a green bezel. I haven't found much about them, so I'm interested to see if this is the next Bagelsport or just another chromed piece of acceptable-looking junk. Bought it from Ali, so no link, but searching "MCE Water Monster" will get you there. And yes, that name was also definitely part of the decision!

Hardly a "best" sub, I imagine, but thought you might be interested.


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

IntendedEffect said:


> I don't currently have a sub-type watch, and I'm not sure I'd wear one, so the solution, of course:
> 
> Seller's pic. The brand is "MCE". It was either this or the Soki (can't wear something called "sewer"), and this let me get a green bezel. I haven't found much about them, so I'm interested to see if this is the next Bagelsport or just another chromed piece of acceptable-looking junk. Bought it from Ali, so no link, but searching "MCE Water Monster" will get you there. And yes, that name was also definitely part of the decision!
> 
> Hardly a "best" sub, I imagine, but thought you might be interested.


I would have gone with the bagelsport. Just by searching "mce watch" in google images, you can see the generic very cheap chinese skeleton watches and what not. The sub seems to appear similar to the soki, I have a bad eye but I do notice a difference between the two, the crown is different.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I still need a crown and something done with the case back, but my UAE Tudor is basically complete. 

























Sent by Lumia


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

Just ordered a Tiger Concept 6538. I blame you lot.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> I still need a crown and something done with the case back, but my UAE Tudor is basically complete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, I don't care how many threads you take over with these pics, you keep posting - I'll keep "Liking". Just you try and stop me! I'll be throwing out so many "Like"(s) you'll think I am a cast member from the movie "Clueless".


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Don Logan said:


> Dude, I don't care how many threads you take over with these pics, you keep posting - I'll keep "Liking". Just you try and stop me! I'll be throwing out so many "Like"(s) you'll think I am a cast member from the movie "Clueless".


It's only fair after you brought out your collection. Someone had to break up your monopoly. ?

Thanks for the clueless reference. I'm now cleaning liquid off of my desk from laughing while drinking.

Sent by Lumia


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

phlebas said:


> Just ordered a Tiger Concept 6538. I blame you lot.


Which version did you order?

Sent by Lumia


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> I still need a crown and something done with the case back, but my UAE Tudor is basically complete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, this is sexy! :-!


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> I still need a crown and something done with the case back, but my UAE Tudor is basically complete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> I still need a crown and something done with the case back, but my UAE Tudor is basically complete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you bleach the bezel just a tiny amount, I think that would set the watch off perfectly

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

nick_sixx said:


> If you bleach the bezel just a tiny amount, I think that would set the watch off perfectly
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


That insert spent 45 minutes in undiluted bleach. I don't know how HR makes his inserts, but it didn't change. I'm going to buy another at a later date and lighten it just a little. That or keep my eyes out for a stupid cheap gen one (right....).

Sent by Lumia


----------



## Sieglinde (Feb 15, 2012)

Had to be done


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Beautiful!!!

Sent by Lumia


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sieglinde said:


> Had to be done





jelliottz said:


> Beautiful!!!
> 
> Sent by Lumia


Yeah, the Nassau now has an option to get either the red or silver triangle bezel insert. Congrats Sieglinde, you're gonna love the Nassau.....:-!

Some eye candy to help hold you over for the wait:


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Which version did you order?


This one: http://www.tiger-concept.com/369/369-utc.html, with the Pearl movement. Went for the 3 straps option as well, as I'm not really into bracelets ( going through the NATO / Zulu on everything phase ).


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Just came back from Shanghai where I found that one... been wearing for a couple of day and I must admit it feels pretty good, much better than expected (but the lume, almost ueless) and keeps good time as well. From Shanghai brand I usually wear vintage pieces from the 60's or 70's, but this one seems a nice tool watch so far. b-)










Tuan


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Kinda if you squint?










Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> I still need a crown and something done with the case back, but my UAE Tudor is basically complete...


Congrats, quite a nice piece |> I'm sorry, but I haven't been following your WIP so I don't know how it looked like before you got to it; is there an own thread?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Wait, how did Jelliottz not post this yet?!  New Raven Vintage coming. All the credit goes to Jelliottz for pointing these out to me. Spendy though at $710 plus shipping, with a Miyota 9015.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Even at 42mm I want the blue bezel one. I'm so happy they still use the acrylic crystals.

Sent by Lumia


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Travelller said:


> Congrats, quite a nice piece |> I'm sorry, but I haven't been following your WIP so I don't know how it looked like before you got to it; is there an own thread?


Thank you.

It's a franken-Tudor. I don't have a build thread for it. Here's the details.

The case is made by Helenarou. The dial is genuine. The hands are from a seller in TX. I modified them to match the patina on the dial. I had bought a "genuine" crown which turned out not to be genuine. A gen crown is still on my shopping list. Also, the case back is sterile. I am keeping my eyes open for a genuine Tudor case back with the circular "Tudor" engravings. Those are usually big$$$. I'm debating having this one engraved with something personal in the image of the Tudor MN case backs. I'm also watching for a genuine Rolex 5512/5513/1680 or Tudor snowflake bezel insert. Sadly, those go for really big $$$ too. It's all powers by an ETA 2824. A real snowflake has a 2784 behind the scenes, but I didn't have one of those in my watch box.

The Tudor Snowflake is my grail. I can't justify dropping $3500-$5000 on a watch right now. I set out to build one for 10%-20% of the gen price. I'm over 10% right now but less than 20%. I should be able to complete it under budget. It was really fun to put together.

Sorry if that's more than you wanted to know. I have a tendency to ramble.

JZ

Sent by Lumia


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

I've been waiting to see the Franken Tudor ever since you first put that dial and case up on here and he OP got on everyone for making the thread into a mod thread! Hahahaha.

Very awesome watch! Certainly going to be a heck of a conversation piece. I am very impressed at the aging lume on the hands.

Congrats on a great build.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

LoganFleet's newest edition...



Given the condition(only the bezel insert is really that smacked up), I am not sure its the best Sub homage. But I think a better question is, is this the best $43(!) Submariner Homage?

Taking price into account, I think this one wears the championship belt of the "Bang for your buck" division.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

I created a new thread/write-up for anyone interested in modding an Invicta 8926OB/C.

Thanks to Jelliottz for helping me make this happen!!! This is a gift for my wife for Mother's Day. Touch of vintage vibe:


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

It looks fantastic!

Sent by Lumia


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Stunning. 
Thanks for the write up.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Waiting for this one (I should have it by tomorrow/early next week):









Already have these to mod it:









And considering getting one of this:


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

A lume shot from an Invicta FFF Mod with Snowflake Hands


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

MP83 said:


> Waiting for this one (I should have it by tomorrow/early next week):
> 
> View attachment 1479677
> 
> ...


Also I just heard back from Marc & Sons and the flat sapphire crystal is 30mm x 2.8mm, just wondering where I could get a nice domed one for it...

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

MP83 said:


> Also I just heard back from Marc & Sons and the flat sapphire crystal is 30mm x 2.8mm, just wondering where I could get a nice domed one for it...
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


Stefan used a 30mm domed mineral crystal in his Black Lagoon homage. I'm not sure about sapphire.

Sent by Lumia


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

MP83 said:


> Also I just heard back from Marc & Sons and the flat sapphire crystal is 30mm x 2.8mm, just wondering where I could get a nice domed one for it...
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


Try www.cousinsuk.com


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> I've been waiting to see the Franken Tudor ever since you first put that dial and case up on here and he OP got on everyone for making the thread into a mod thread! Hahahaha. <snip>


That wasn't the OP... I am, and I say, keep the sub mods coming. Those whose quest is the best never rest!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Imitrex, now I want to meet your wife. She has awesome taste in watches. Be sure to post a wrist pic when she opens it on Mother's Day.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Jelliottz, you are the Sub Modding Ninja. That FrankenTudor is awesome. Did you remove the lume pip from the bezel?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Jelliottz, you are the Sub Modding Ninja. That FrankenTudor is awesome. Did you remove the lume pip from the bezel?


Thanks James. I did remove the lume pip. I also tried to bleach the insert, but it wasn't having it. 45 minutes in undiluted bleach, and the insert is as black as it was before going in. I'm going to try again today, but this time ill do it outside. Maybe some sun will help.

Sent by Lumia


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Stefan used a 30mm domed mineral crystal in his Black Lagoon homage. I'm not sure about sapphire.
> 
> Sent by Lumia





Bugra said:


> Try www.cousinsuk.com


Thanks guys for your input I just got told that the monster crystal also measures 30mm, so there are a lot of cool options out there

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> Imitrex, now I want to meet your wife. She has awesome taste in watches. Be sure to post a wrist pic when she opens it on Mother's Day.


Thanks Fullers!!! Definitely will do!

And yeah, I completely agree with Fullers, and everyone else.......Bring on those mods! I mean, it's proof that people can obtain THEIR vision of what they personally want in a Sub homage, and not shell out a plethora of cash. Plus, it shows off the talent that this community has, which is awesome. Not to mention, forges new friendships. How can that be wrong?

In the meantime, I had to sneak a pic of it on my wrist really quick and showing the missing Invicta logo and dome. I'm thinking that soon, it will be strapped to a purple Nato, or a blue/white/and orange Nato (she loves her Denver Broncos). Thankfully, my wife doesn't have hairy arms like mine:


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> That wasn't the OP... I am, and I say, keep the sub mods coming. Those whose quest is the best never rest!


FINE! I'll go buy _yet_ another one!


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

In the meantime enjoy these...


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> Thanks Fullers!!! Definitely will do!
> 
> And yeah, I completely agree with Fullers, and everyone else.......Bring on those mods! I mean, it's proof that people can obtain THEIR vision of what they personally want in a Sub homage, and not shell out a plethora of cash. Plus, it shows off the talent that this community has, which is awesome. Not to mention, forges new friendships. How can that be wrong?
> 
> ...


Dude!?! We were friends. The Broncos??? Go Chiefs!!!

Sent by Lumia


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Have at it! You vultures!



If black and white is a little stark for ya...



FINALLY was able to capture the waves on the dial.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Meet the Family...


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Meet the _extended_ family...


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Family Reunion...


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

My trio:









Sent by Lumia


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dzunz001 (Feb 12, 2013)

Mark,

Do you have a website to follow?

All the best,
Dan


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice work!


Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow. And my apologies to OP for putting words on his mouth. 


I just bought a ceramic bezel Parnis sub homage. I figured it might be challenging to mod because it doesn't come with any reliably branded components like the seiko based movements in the invicta....so we will see how that goes. I won't know until I measure it all out. If this thread is still alive when I get it put together I'll be posting some pics.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Wow. And my apologies to OP for putting words on his mouth.
> 
> I just bought a ceramic bezel Parnis sub homage. I figured it might be challenging to mod because it doesn't come with any reliably branded components like the seiko movements in the invicta....so we will see how that goes. I won't know until I measure it all out. If this thread is still alive when I get it put together I'll be posting some pics.


Some of the parnis
Subs come with Seagull ST2130 movements. It's a clone of the ETA 2824. Lots of parts available. If you crack open the case back, post a picture. One of us will be able to tell you what the movement is.

Congrats on the new Sub!

Sent by Lumia


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> Some of the parnis
> Subs come with Seagull ST2130 movements. It's a clone of the ETA 2824. Lots of parts available. If you crack open the case back, post a picture. One of us will be able to tell you what the movement is.
> 
> Congrats on the new Sub!
> ...


That's funny. I assumed it would be a DG (Miyota clone) going to make choosing new hands impossible until it gets here if I don't know whether I'm going ETA or Miyota. I think the minute/ second hands and dial feet are totally different if my research is correct. This will be fun. If I get cold feet, at least I'll still have that green bezel sub homage I've been wanting to offset my red!


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Just finished this mod, was frustrating. I'll do a better write up when I get home.

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Meanwhile, on amazon.de:










Not the nicest Subs out there, but highly affordable. Beater material?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

jelliottz said:


> Dude!?! We were friends. The Broncos??? Go Chiefs!!!


LOL! Were a Bronco's family through and through.



Don Logan said:


> Family Reunion...


Good lord. How do you choose which to wear on any given day? Any plans on adding a Steinhart and an MKII? Awesome collection!



jelliottz said:


> My trio:


Great pic!!!!!



Sonic_driftwood said:


> Wow. And my apologies to OP for putting words on his mouth.
> 
> I just bought a ceramic bezel Parnis sub homage. I figured it might be challenging to mod because it doesn't come with any reliably branded components like the seiko based movements in the invicta....so we will see how that goes. I won't know until I measure it all out. If this thread is still alive when I get it put together I'll be posting some pics.


Congrats on the new Sub homage! Hoping you do mod it, just for the fun factor. Looking forward to pics!



Don Logan said:


> Just finished this mod, was frustrating. I'll do a better write up when I get home.


Love it! Sucks that it was frustrating to do though. But it turned out great imho.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Don Logan said:


> Just finished this mod, was frustrating. I'll do a better write up when I get home.
> 
> Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


Where is the dial from? And does it fit to ETA?


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

jelliottz said:


> That insert spent 45 minutes in undiluted bleach. I don't know how HR makes his inserts, but it didn't change. I'm going to buy another at a later date and lighten it just a little. That or keep my eyes out for a stupid cheap gen one (right....).
> 
> Sent by Lumia


Have you tried rubbing the insert with a mild abrasive (Scotch brite pads or similar)? Apparently some inserts have a lacquer or clearcoat on top and prevents the bleach from fading the paint. And my grail is the 9411/0 too


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

jaliya48 said:


> Have you tried rubbing the insert with a mild abrasive (Scotch brite pads or similar)? Apparently some inserts have a lacquer or clearcoat on top and prevents the bleach from fading the paint. And my grail is the 9411/0 too


I have not, and thank you for the tip. A little bit of fading will work wonders for it. I'll update after the attempt.

Sent by Lumia


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> Good lord. How do you choose which to wear on any given day? Any plans on adding a Steinhart and an MKII? Awesome collection!
> 
> Love it! Sucks that it was frustrating to do though. But it turned out great imho.


Hey thanks for the kind words. In all seriousness, its kinda of a challenge sometimes. I have a Russian collection that's quite large( and growing), and another dozen or so non-sub/non russian that are in the rotation, so there is a bunch of heming and hawing on a lot of mornings, and a mid day change happens often. Posting more then once on the "WRUW" thread is not rare for me. Usually one tends to jump out at me and that piece will be on the wrist for weeks sometimes months at a time.

And yet even after that, the fleet is growing, I have a trio of Subs inbound, hopefully by the end of this week. Plus, my "mod docket" is mostly filled with subs or sub related projects.

I go back and forth on the Steinhart Oceans's, the Ocean One Red in particular. I have no plans of adding it tho unless a crazy deal falls into my lap. Although if Steinhart starts selling the bezel insert to the Ocean Vintage, (I am obsessed with the red triangle insert, don't be surprised one day if I start posting pic's of my subs and everyone of them have a variation of that bezel, it could happen) I might reconsider. That insert on a Ocean One Red would look amazing methinks, and be pretty distinctive. The Military One just doesn't really do anything for me, I think they got something wrong, but I can't put my finger on it. Plus, I just sorta made my own.



The 3-6-9 Nassau is being debated, in my head, as I write this. I would like to think a MK II is bound to happen sooner or later for me, but it will more then likley be a non sub, I also collect military watches. My Raven is what prevents me from ever pulling the trigger on a Kingston. The first Nassau is also gorgeous, but I feel like I would be repeting myself which I _try_ not to do.

I can understand after looking at the pic's I've posted this past week thinking to yourself "_WHAT? Did he really just write that_?! _Not repete himself!_ _Has this cat ever seen his photobucket account?"_. Which is fair I suppose. But I honestly think each one of my "Fleet" has a distinction that makes it stand out from the others, even if that distinction is small or appears to be subtle.

It makes me happy to hear you like the Chronotac Seamatic _Military Edition, _that I cooked up. It was the mod that would never end, (still might not be done). I started it 14 months ago. Seriously.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Bugra said:


> Where is the dial from? And does it fit to ETA?


The dial is from a Chronotac Seamatic, it can be found here Chronotac Vintage Bond Ver Submariner Automatic Oyster Watch 5513 1680 Black | eBay

or here

Chronotac - Chronotac; outstanding automatic watches

The movement is a Miyota clone, DG 2822, so no, the dial pins wouldn't fit to a ETA. But you still could still apply it using dial dots. Found here
Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey Don, Here's some Red Triangle Bezel Pip Goodness. This is one of two new Milsub versions I have been working on. This one has a clean dial look. The Chapter ring,tick marks & hour marker rings are all printed in matte black on a matte black dial, so they disappear & appear depending on the reflective angle of the watch to a light source which creates contrast & ability to see it. I got the idea of eliminating the Chapter ring, tick marks & hour marker ring from a rare Rolex Sub dial but I decided to keep the Chapter ring, etc but printing it in black for a stealth look. There is also a Skull & Crossbones contained in a circle, which is part of my new Milsu logo. It's printed at 3:00 as well as Swiss Movement below 6:00 outside the chapter ring but you can not see it in this photo. I will post some other pics where you can see it next.

Rare Rolex Sub, no Chapter ring








New Kiger Milsub, Stealth Chapter


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

KIGER said:


> Hey Don, Here's some Red Triangle Bezel Pip Goodness. This is one of two new Milsub versions I have been working on. This one has a clean dial look. The Chapter ring,tick marks & hour marker rings are all printed in matte black on a matte black dial, so they disappear & appear depending on the reflective angle of the watch to a light source which greets the contrast & ability to see it. I got the idea of eliminating the Chapter ring, tick marks & hour marker ring from a rare Rolex Sub dial but I decided to keep the Chapter ring, etc but printing it in black for a stealth look. There is also a Skull & Crossbones contained in a circle, which is part of my new Milsu logo. It's printed at 3:00 as well as Swiss Movement below 6:00 outside the chapter ring but you can not see it in this photo. I will post some other pics where you can see it next.
> 
> Rare Rolex Sub, no Chapter ring
> View attachment 1481943
> ...


Whoa!!! Where have you been hiding this??? Stealth printing, skull and cross bones, red triangle, and a big crown? I think I have a new watch crush. Nicely done!

Sent by Lumia


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

KIGER said:


> Hey Don, Here's some Red Triangle Bezel Pip Goodness. This is one of two new Milsub versions I have been working on. This one has a clean dial look. The Chapter ring,tick marks & hour marker rings are all printed in matte black on a matte black dial, so they disappear & appear depending on the reflective angle of the watch to a light source which greets the contrast & ability to see it. I got the idea of eliminating the Chapter ring, tick marks & hour marker ring from a rare Rolex Sub dial but I decided to keep the Chapter ring, etc but printing it in black for a stealth look. There is also a Skull & Crossbones contained in a circle, which is part of my new Milsu logo. It's printed at 3:00 as well as Swiss Movement below 6:00 outside the chapter ring but you can not see it in this photo. I will post some other pics where you can see it next.
> 
> Rare Rolex Sub, no Chapter ring
> View attachment 1481943
> ...


Finally!

When can we get one?


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

These two new versions are different from the original prototype. Not just two new dial styles but slight variations on the coin edge bezel & crown. they are more accurate to the 6538 Bond Sub. I have had to regroup because the manufacturer of the original prototype "ROLAND KEMMNER" IN Germany has really screwed me.
He won't answer my emails or deliver the watches. He keeps putting my order aside to facilitate larger clients. He has no loyalty even after I brought the idea of doing this Sub homage to him over 4 years ago & also the idea of doing a Heuer Bundeswehr homage which he did really well with both. I had to move on with another manufacturer, so I had to start all over again. These prototypes are done by MK At Helenarou. Which I'm sure everyone is familiar with. They are superb quality & use a Swiss ETA 2836 movement. in the pics below are the Stealth chapter dial & the traditional bond style gold gilt but the gold gilt also has my Skull & Bones at 3:00 but printed in gloss black to blend in with the gloss black dial.


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

A few more contrast shots to see the stealth skull on the gold gilt version.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

KIGER said:


> View attachment 1481982


Great shot of this one. I really dig how the printing comes and goes. Excellent design.

Sent by Lumia


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Been sporting this combo the past couple days. I bleached the bezel insert a bit too.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Been sporting this combo the past couple days. I bleached the bezel insert a bit too.


Bleached insert looks good!

Sent by Lumia


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> Wait, how did Jelliottz not post this yet?!  New Raven Vintage coming. All the credit goes to Jelliottz for pointing these out to me. Spendy though at $710 plus shipping, with a Miyota 9015.
> 
> View attachment 1478211
> View attachment 1478213


Sigh, it's 42mm.... :rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|:rodekaarto|


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

iTreelex said:


> Sigh, it's 42mm.... :|


I'm okay with the 42. It's the sword hands that killed it for me. 

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

KIGER said:


> A few more contrast shots to see the stealth skull on the gold gilt version.
> 
> View attachment 1481989


Since you are going with Helenarou now, does that mean that there will be more units available than previously suggested? These will be a big hit!



Fullers1845 said:


>


Looks GREAT on that Nato, Fullers! And love how the insert turned out.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Need some help, I'm thinking about a custom sub homage but with a quartz movement.
I now that ETA28xx and/or clone dials are compatible with ISA1198 and Ronda so where is the best source for an affordable case that I can take swimming?
Sometimes sellers have cases for spares or repair so I might go with a Bagelsport or MQJ, Parnis or Alpha...

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^cuica: Have you thought about getting something like a Timex and swapping the dial/hands?

Example: (Borrowed pic)










For an even cheaper quartz option search "Barton Submariner" on eBay.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^cuica: Have you thought about getting something like a Timex and swapping the dial/hands?
> 
> Example: (Borrowed pic)
> 
> For an even cheaper quartz option search "Barton Submariner" on eBay.


They are not exactly what I'm looking for and finding dials would be a real problem!

I've seen Sizzlin watches and raffles times cases and they are compatible with ETA28xx but still a little above what I want to pay...


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

cuica said:


> They are not exactly what I'm looking for and finding dials would be a real problem!
> 
> I've seen Sizzlin watches and raffles times cases and they are compatible with ETA28xx but still a little above what I want to pay...


Raffles had some big crown cases that were scratched up for about $65 all inclusive. Very tempting, but it may be gone now.


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

I feel like I should get a balloon for reading all 170 pages - LOL!

I am planning on ordering a Steinhart OV red here shortly.


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

KIGER said:


> A few more contrast shots to see the stealth skull on the gold gilt version.
> 
> View attachment 1481989


Wow... Where can I get one of these? ;-)


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Don Logan said:


> Hey thanks for the kind words. In all seriousness, its kinda of a challenge sometimes. I have a Russian collection that's quite large( and growing), and another dozen or so non-sub/non russian that are in the rotation, so there is a bunch of heming and hawing on a lot of mornings, and a mid day change happens often. Posting more then once on the "WRUW" thread is not rare for me. Usually one tends to jump out at me and that piece will be on the wrist for weeks sometimes months at a time.
> 
> And yet even after that, the fleet is growing, I have a trio of Subs inbound, hopefully by the end of this week. Plus, my "mod docket" is mostly filled with subs or sub related projects.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a LOT of watches! I struggle with 3 watches hah. Again, awesome collection of Sub homages.

I'm with you on the OVM. I was telling Jelliottz that if Steinhart came out with an O1V with the dial from the OVM, I would buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

KIGER said:


> These two new versions are different from the original prototype. Not just two new dial styles but slight variations on the coin edge bezel & crown. they are more accurate to the 6538 Bond Sub. I have had to regroup because the manufacturer of the original prototype "ROLAND KEMMNER" IN Germany has really screwed me.
> He won't answer my emails or deliver the watches. He keeps putting my order aside to facilitate larger clients. He has no loyalty even after I brought the idea of doing this Sub homage to him over 4 years ago & also the idea of doing a Heuer Bundeswehr homage which he did really well with both. I had to move on with another manufacturer, so I had to start all over again. These prototypes are done by MK At Helenarou. Which I'm sure everyone is familiar with. They are superb quality & use a Swiss ETA 2836 movement. in the pics below are the Stealth chapter dial & the traditional bond style gold gilt but the gold gilt also has my Skull & Bones at 3:00 but printed in gloss black to blend in with the gloss black dial.
> 
> View attachment 1481985
> ...


Great to see the updates Mark, they both look stunning.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing more of these Kiger pieces.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Those pictures from Kiger are probably going on my computer desktop. I'm not sure the skull is 100% me.... But then again maybe I just haven't discovered that side of me yet. I would like to.


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

That's cool Sonic. The Skull & Crossbones is a symbol of Death which is inevitable for the mortal coil & all living things In this dualistic material realm. I did it in stealth black so it would be hard to see but always there, symbolic of the symbol of death itself which looms over us & lurks in the shadows of time & appears at the end of everyone's life & time when our consciousness leaves the mortal coil for the unmeasurable scale of Eternity. For Death is only final for the living (ones left behind still encased in their mortal coils). So the Skull & Crossbones is a symbol connected closely with time. The measurement man has created & we constantly keep track of. No one knows when their time in this realm will end & face the doorway of Death but it comes for all of us. After all, that's what a watch is for,.. to track what we deem as precious time. The pics I've posted show the skull clearly but when you hold the watch in your hand you can not see it unless you purposely look for it. The pics are taken with a close up macro setting so it looks big & clear but in real life you would need a good set of reading glasses or a loupe to see it unless you have 20/20 vision. At arms length it vanishes,... as we all shall eventually vanish from this beautiful illusion we call life. Cheers, Mark

























Sonic_driftwood said:


> Those pictures from Kiger are probably going on my computer desktop. I'm not sure the skull is 100% me.... But then again maybe I just haven't discovered that side of me yet. I would like to.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Interesting that it takes on a different meaning once you've explained it's use on your design. It's a common symbol with universal meaning that is well defined, but used for lot's of applications that don't always suit the meaning (Disney pirates anyone?) It's used frivolously, in most cases. The concept you've described is wholly appropriate for a mil inspired timepiece.

Now that's something I can live with. Hopefully for a long time.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Your skull and crossbones design would make an awesome case back.
Any idea when your watches are going to be available and at what price point?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

twintop said:


> Your skull and crossbones design would make an awesome case back.
> Any idea when your watches are going to be available and at what price point?


I agree, when can I buy one?

Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection reviews here


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

twintop said:


> Your skull and crossbones design would make an awesome case back.
> Any idea when your watches are going to be available and at what price point?


Twintop, I want to try and keep the price at $699 as before & I would like to engrave the logo on the back but I need to see what that will cost. The watch will also come with a t shirt that has the skull & bones design but it will say Ambassador where it now says Automatic. I have even thought of replacing Automatic with Ambassador on the watch dials themselves for the Ambassador run. I hope you & everyone who reads this will let me know what they think about that. I am considering releasing the t shirt as well as a non branded version of the t shirt design for Milsub style watch enthusiast's in general that does not have he Kiger brand on it & just says MILSUB 200m=660ft or something like MILSUB Divers Club 200m=660ft. But I'm not sure about using "Divers" as some May get confused that it is an actual dive club. Releasing the general t shirt could help with funding the watch runs. I can have the watches produced by the new manufacturer relatively quick as he just needs to make up more dials & assemble them. I am thinking about doing a pre sale commitment to see who is seriously interested & able to commit. It would cover my back & give me an exact order amount. Cheers, Mark


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

KIGER said:


> Twintop, I want to try and keep the price at $699 as before & I would like to engrave the logo on the back but I need to see what that will cost. The watch will also come with a t shirt that has the skull & bones design but it will say Ambassador where it now says Automatic. I have even thought of replacing Automatic with Ambassador on the watch dials themselves for the Ambassador run. I hope you & everyone who reads this will let me know what they think about that. I am considering releasing the t shirt as well as a non branded version of the t shirt design for Milsub style watch enthusiast's in general that does not have he Kiger brand on it & just says MILSUB 200m=660ft or something like MILSUB Divers Club 200m=660ft. But I'm not sure about using "Divers" as some May get confused that it is an actual dive club. Releasing the general t shirt could help with funding the watch runs. I can have the watches produced by the new manufacturer relatively quick as he just needs to make up more dials & assemble them. I am thinking about doing a pre sale commitment to see who is seriously interested & able to commit. It would cover my back & give me an exact order amount. Cheers, Mark


It's a bit out of my price range for the watch, but I would definitely buy the tshirt. I would actually prefer if the tshirt kept the Kieger brand name. The skull and cross bones will stay even if the brand name is gone, correct?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

For you Mark. Nothing wrong with a good old skull and cross bones.


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

That's correct Jelliotz, 
The skull & crossbones would stay. I will put some together. Some black shirts with white graphics & a white shirt with black graphic & black collar & arm rings. Of course the MILSUB text will always be in red. 
Thanks for the support, Mark



jelliottz said:


> It's a bit out of my price range for the watch, but I would definitely buy the tshirt. I would actually prefer if the tshirt kept the Kieger brand name. The skull and cross bones will stay even if the brand name is gone, correct?


----------



## MMar (Nov 1, 2012)

Mark, for reference, what are the dimensions going to be? width, height, lug-width, lug-to-lug, etc (Sorry if you've already posted this info, but IIRC, the first time you posted something was like 100 pages back on this thread, and I'm too lazy to go through all of those).


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

Newest addition to my milsub family. I'm now seeing what happens with the Kiger watch. I need a big crown in my collection!

The Armida A9 with the grailtastic 39/40mm size!!!! 








I put the snowflake on a grey nato b-)


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

MMar said:


> Mark, for reference, what are the dimensions going to be? width, height, lug-width, lug-to-lug, etc (Sorry if you've already posted this info, but IIRC, the first time you posted something was like 100 pages back on this thread, and I'm too lazy to go through all of those).


Here you go MMar,

KiGER MILSUB Specs.

316L Stainless steel 39mm case.

Around 43mm including crown.

Crown size: 8.2mm Big Boy with 5 o ring's

316L Stainless Steel, oyster style Screw down Case back.

Lug to lug Width: 20mm = for strap size.

Top Lug to bottom Lug width: 47mm

The Bezel is 60 click uni-directional & is milled from Brass & chrome plated just like a genuine 6538. 
So if you are so inclined to relic the unit, giving it a more vintage patina, you can brush off some of the chrome & the Gold Brass will show through & accent the Gold gilt dial.

3.1mm thick High profile, Double Dome, Sapphire Crystal, AR coated inside,

Case height including dome sapphire: 16mm

Case weight without movement: 74g

Pressure tested at over 150m

Gold Mercedes or Chrome Sword hands w/ super luminova.

Swiss ETA 2836 with Brass Movement holder

Screen accurate Bond Mi6 RAF Strap with Screw in Brushed Custom Buckle.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

KIGER said:


> Here you go MMar,
> 
> KiGER MILSUB Specs.
> 
> ...


Lug to lug? Thats the big measurement for proper wrist fit.


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Lug to lug? Thats the big measurement for proper wrist fit.


Just to to be clear Dirty,

some me people say lug to lug & mean from top lug to bottom lug & others use lug to lug for the width between the lugs 
which equals the strap width you would use. 
I edited the specs & added the top lug to bottom lug width which is 47mm. Hope that helps.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

KIGER said:


> Just to to be clear Dirty,
> 
> some me people say lug to lug & mean from top lug to bottom lug & others use lug to lug for the width between the lugs
> which equals the strap width you would use.
> I edited the specs & added the top lug to bottom lug width which is 47mm. Hope that helps.


Thank you, and a 47mm L2L sounds amazing! Right on the awesome zone


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

@Kiger
Could you make a comparison pic with your Black Bay?


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

KIGER said:


> Twintop, I want to try and keep the price at $699 as before & I would like to engrave the logo on the back but I need to see what that will cost. The watch will also come with a t shirt that has the skull & bones design but it will say Ambassador where it now says Automatic. I have even thought of replacing Automatic with Ambassador on the watch dials themselves for the Ambassador run. I hope you & everyone who reads this will let me know what they think about that. I am considering releasing the t shirt as well as a non branded version of the t shirt design for Milsub style watch enthusiast's in general that does not have he Kiger brand on it & just says MILSUB 200m=660ft or something like MILSUB Divers Club 200m=660ft. But I'm not sure about using "Divers" as some May get confused that it is an actual dive club. Releasing the general t shirt could help with funding the watch runs. I can have the watches produced by the new manufacturer relatively quick as he just needs to make up more dials & assemble them. I am thinking about doing a pre sale commitment to see who is seriously interested & able to commit. It would cover my back & give me an exact order amount. Cheers, Mark


Concerning the t-shirt, I would not use "divers club", just MILSUB 200m=660ft and I would keep the brand name as well.
I wouldn't use the word ambassador on the watch dial as it would make it a little confusing as to what the watch name actually is, the watch dial already says MILSUB. I would however have it engraved on the caseback, if you are going to have the case backs engraved.
Hope this is helpful.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Parnis 200m. Not without it's flaws, but charming nonetheless. Full review in the Chinese Mechanical watches forum f72. 

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

Don Logan said:


> The dial is from a Chronotac Seamatic, it can be found here Chronotac Vintage Bond Ver Submariner Automatic Oyster Watch 5513 1680 Black | eBay
> 
> or here
> 
> ...


I'm curious; was the Chronotac Dial 29mm or 26/26.5mm? Thanks!


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

twintop said:


> @Kiger
> Could you make a comparison pic with your Black Bay?


Here you go Twintop. Are you considering getting a Black Bay? 

Below my pre game dialogue is the KIGER MILSUB VS. TUDOR BB SPEC SHOOTOUT. Below that are some pics.

The KIGER MILSUB & TUDOR BB are different sizes & but there is also an illusionary effect going on as well. The side case profile of the Tudor is larger at 7mm than the MILSUB at 5mm.

The Tudor case back is low profile & flush to the case where the MILSUB has a deep profile case back & the case also bevel in at the bottom which visual become part of the case back.


The thicker case side profile gives the Tudor a chunkier look although the MILSUB'S complete side profile from case back to top of crystal is taller than the Tudor.

Some do not like the Tudor BB on a nylon strap because of the thicker case & lug profile. It exposes some of the case side between the lugs.


The nylon strap that comes with the BB is thin but using the thicker Martac striped Zulu strap helps a little. Let the games begin!



KIGER MILSUB VS. TUDOR BB Specs Shoot out:

KIGER MIL: 39mm case width - 43mm width with crown

TUDOR BB: 41mm case width - 44mm width with crown

KIGER MIL: Case height including crystal = 16mm

TUDOR BB: Case height including crystal = 13mm

KIGER MIL: Case side visible profile = 5mm

TUDOR BB: Case side visible profile = 7mm

KIGER MIL: Top lug to bottom lug = 48mm

TUDOR BB: Top lug to bottom Lug = 50mm

KIGER MIL: Lug width = 20mm

TUDOR BB: Lug width = 22mm


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

twintop said:


> Concerning the t-shirt, I would not use "divers club", just MILSUB 200m=660ft and I would keep the brand name as well.
> I wouldn't use the word ambassador on the watch dial as it would make it a little confusing as to what the watch name actually is, the watch dial already says MILSUB. I would however have it engraved on the caseback, if you are going to have the case backs engraved.
> Hope this is helpful.


Twintop,
I had thought about using MILSUB as a general Surname for all the watches & a first name to denote each version.

My idea was to continue exploring the MILSUB design with other styles, like true MILSUBS's that use crown guards & the scalloped style Coin edge bezel.

Doing different case sizes etc. The Surname MILSUB would be on all the different style watches & below it the model name.

So for instance MILSUB Ambassador for the Ambassador release. The Surname is usually ones last name but on the dial it's reversed like in the Military. For instance my name Military style ( KIGER / MARK ).

That way when a new model comes along that has a significant difference in size or bezel edge style as well as dial & hands, it would take on different name but all models would still retain the Surname MILSUB.

It's not a definite decision but that was the method to my madness.


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Here is some Juicy MILSUB .... pics for Consumption.


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Really! Are you joking me? The word I used below after MILSUB, starting with a P then O next an R & last an N was edited out automatically. I guess HAL 9000 feels the Mission has been jeopardized & has control know.



KIGER said:


> Here is some Juicy MILSUB .... pics for Consumption.
> 
> View attachment 1486515
> View attachment 1486516
> ...


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Just call 'em "glamour" shots!


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Darwin said:


> Just call 'em "glamour" shots!


Thanks Darwin, for helping me keep it Classy.

Now let's continue with this Downward, Decadent, Degenerative, Degradation of Obsessive Addiction,

Excess of Lavishness, Gluttony & Exorbitant luxuriance. On with The Glamour Shots!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

KIGER said:


> Here you go Twintop. Are you considering getting a Black Bay?
> Below my pre game dialogue is the KIGER MILSUB VS. TUDOR BB SPEC SHOOTOUT. Below that are some pics.
> The KIGER MILSUB & TUDOR BB are different sizes & but there is also an illusionary effect going on as well. The side case profile of the Tudor is larger at 7mm than the MILSUB at 5mm.
> The Tudor case back is low profile & flush to the case where the MILSUB has a deep profile case back & the case also bevel in at the bottom which visual become part of the case back.
> ...


Thanks for the comparison pics. Not in the market for a Black Bay, just wanted to see how the MILSUB compares to the BB sizewise. 
I thought the MILSUB might be a little to small but looks OK in the pics.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

KIGER said:


> Twintop,
> I had thought about using MILSUB as a general Surname for all the watches & a first name to denote each version.
> 
> My idea was to continue exploring the MILSUB design with other styles, like true MILSUBS's that use crown guards & the scalloped style Coin edge bezel.
> ...


OK, now I get it ;-) Like the idea. As for the case backs, since you're going a military route I wouldn't engrave them with the skull and crossbones, I would just put a serial number there like the military issued watches do.
Which of the two styles you have now will become the ambassador if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

KIGER said:


> Thanks Darwin, for helping me keep it Classy.
> 
> Now let's continue with this Downward, Decadent, Degenerative, Degradation of Obsessive Addiction,
> 
> ...


You're killing me with pics of this big crown beauty, especially the ones with the sword hands. Any chance of some larger size pictures?


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

twintop said:


> OK, now I get it ;-) Like the idea. As for the case backs, since you're going a military route I wouldn't engrave them with the skull and crossbones, I would just put a serial number there like the military issued watches do.
> Which of the two styles you have now will become the ambassador if you don't mind me asking?


Both will be offered. I decided to offer two versions because everyone has different preferences. One classic style dial & one with my own twist on the classic Matte dial. Of course I have other designs as well that will give more diversity & will offer those later as well. The Ambassador run is not subject to any dial style but to the initial release. Each version will be numbered & limited. -Mark


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

twintop said:


> You're killing me with pics of this big crown beauty, especially the ones with the sword hands. Any chance of some larger size pictures?


I tried posting larger pics but they were rejected. I will try again. Maybe one at a time.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

KIGER said:


> I tried posting larger pics but they were rejected. I will try again. Maybe one at a time.


Did you try to post them using the WUS pic link thing? If so, don't  Just use good old







tags.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

New NATO day.









Sent via Lumia


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Sweet! Gulf 917 Porsche style.



jelliottz said:


> New NATO day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

jaliya48 said:


> I'm curious; was the Chronotac Dial 29mm or 26/26.5mm? Thanks!


A little larger then 26.5mm just shy of 27mm


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

More shots for those who requested them in my PM box.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Just landed

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Don Logan said:


> Just landed
> 
> Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


Wow! Beauty. Much more subbish than the deep tech. Interesting though that they opted for a lollipop second hand. Definitely a slightly different look for a MILSUB.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Don Logan said:


> Just landed
> 
> Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


Nice! Which Raven is this?


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> Nice! Which Raven is this?


Raven Deep 44










Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

Don Logan said:


> A little larger then 26.5mm just shy of 27mm


That's great, thanks! I'm interested in their case for a Snowflake build and wanted a smaller dial opening than the usual 29mm.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

How do you say shocked in Mandarin?

This just arrived from Hong Kong almost exactly one week after ordering it. Amazing.

Quality is a little shocking too. Even the bracelet on this Parnis no date seems really, really nice. Now to see how it times...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> How do you say shocked in Mandarin?
> 
> This just arrived from Hong Kong almost exactly one week after ordering it. Amazing.
> 
> Quality is a little shocking too. Even the bracelet on this Parnis no date seems really, really nice. Now to see how it times...


If the accuracy is like mine, I think you'll be quite pleased. Mine says hello, it only looses a couple seconds a day.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> If the accuracy is like mine, I think you'll be quite pleased. Mine says hello, it only looses a couple seconds a day.


Nice!! I actually bought this to play around with my first mods. But it might be hard to decide how to improve it. I popped it open...for all you modding pros, any idea what this one is? Seagull or DG? I don't see any markings.









Back together on a strap. Looks pretty darn good.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

jaliya48 said:


> That's great, thanks! I'm interested in their case for a Snowflake build and wanted a smaller dial opening than the usual 29mm.


The Chronotac dial and hands are rather sharp, in fact I think its fair to say they overachieve. The case is garbage, I don't reccomend it at all, the kurl on the bezel has the craftsmenship and intricacies of a pepsi can. It's almost as if they spent all of their time and effort on the dial and when it came to the case they just said, "oh screw it I wanna go home".

The case in the pictures I posted was originally a Alpha Submariner.


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

KIGER MILSUB now has a page on Facebook at www.Facebook.com/KIGERMILSUB.

Please feel free to like us & connect with me on my personal page as well.

Thanks for all the Support.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Nice!! I actually bought this to play around with my first mods. But it might be hard to decide how to improve it. I popped it open...for all you modding pros, any idea what this one is? Seagull or DG? I don't see any markings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have to take it out again, but take off the case back and let me see the other half of the movement.

Sent via Lumia


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> You don't have to take it out again, but take off the case back and let me see the other half of the movement.
> 
> Sent via Lumia


Thanks jelliotz.

Here's the half that was behind the rotor in the last shot. Looks like a DG2813 to me based on Internet search...which is a little unfortunate from a Mod perspective







, but it has been keeping great time so far today.

I only took it all the way out the first time to fix a tiny scew in one of the markers.


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> If the accuracy is like mine, I think you'll be quite pleased. Mine says hello, it only looses a couple seconds a day.


If you don't mind me asking, where did you buy this one? I like it. Or is it a custom piece?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sammygator said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where did you buy this one? I like it. Or is it a custom piece?


I got it from this seller, he doesn't seem to have one with a black bezel atm. http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=200976076075

My secretary is on vacation, so sent by me.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Thanks jelliotz.
> 
> Here's the half that was behind the rotor in the last shot. Looks like a DG2813 to me based on Internet search...which is a little unfortunate from a Mod perspective
> 
> ...


Plenty of parts for the DG movement. It should get you well. All of the one that I've had were extremely accurate and reliable.

Sent from my M470BSA using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

I dropped the watch and High dome acrylic got cracked so now onto domed mineral. I think that looked better ?


















Acrylic was as below


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Bugra said:


> I dropped the watch and High dome acrylic got cracked so now onto domed mineral. I think that looked better ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it. Looks a lot "brighter".

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

nick_sixx said:


> I like it. Looks a lot "brighter".
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I agree. Looks a lot better to me. Maybe it was just the pics before? But it looks great!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Bugra said:


> I dropped the watch and High dome acrylic got cracked so now onto domed mineral. I think that looked better ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tht new crystal is awesome on that watch! I really like the slightly clashing second hand and bezel actually. Looks sharp.


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Tht new crystal is awesome on that watch! I really like the slightly clashing second hand and bezel actually. Looks sharp.


Verrry nice watch, like the crystal! Where did you get the original watch?


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for the comments all! Its an Invicta 8926 mod.

I received my case for my next mod which is below, the thing is bezel is unidirectional and it doesn't ratchet. It just turn smoothly to both sides

Asked Ken about the matter and he told me that vintage rolex sub was just like that. Do you have any info if this is true or if the case is faulty?

I made some research found that vintage milgaus was like that but I'm not sure.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Bugra said:


> Thanks for the comments all! Its an Invicta 8926 mod.
> 
> I received my case for my next mod which is below, the thing is bezel is unidirectional and it doesn't ratchet. It just turn smoothly to both sides
> 
> ...


This is 100% true. Rolex used a friction bezel before the switched to a ratcheting unidirectional bezel. I have 3 different watches with a friction bezel. You get use to it. It becomes easier when you realize that its supposed to be that way.

Sent via Lumia


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

I dont have a Sub, but I have a GMT, and yep. It's a friction bezel.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> I dont have a Sub, but I have a GMT, and yep. It's a friction bezel.


You're a friction bezel. ;-)

Sent via Lumia


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

jelliottz said:


> You're a friction bezel. ;-)
> 
> Sent via Lumia


LOL. Awesome.


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

Bugra said:


> Thanks for the comments all! Its an Invicta 8926 mod.
> 
> I received my case for my next mod which is below, the thing is bezel is unidirectional and it doesn't ratchet. It just turn smoothly to both sides
> 
> ...


Yup, even the 1680 has a friction bezel (if I'm not mistaken). I actually favour these over the unidirectional click bezel so I removed the clicking mechanism on my Snowflake as well! Much better!


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

Don Logan said:


> The Chronotac dial and hands are rather sharp, in fact I think its fair to say they overachieve. The case is garbage, I don't reccomend it at all, the kurl on the bezel has the craftsmenship and intricacies of a pepsi can. It's almost as if they spent all of their time and effort on the dial and when it came to the case they just said, "oh screw it I wanna go home".
> 
> The case in the pictures I posted was originally a Alpha Submariner.


Hi Don,
That really bites! Most homages and submariner cases don't have lug holes and I was amazed when I saw lug holes on the Chronotac. Guess I'll have to keep looking for another donor then!
But I agree with their dial; it looks great (except for that perpetual calendar blurb!)


----------



## CCJ (Nov 14, 2011)

Found a listing for this same case, do you know what level of water resistance one could expect from it? Seems like a good alternative to using the 8926 case and having to do a lot of filing...



Bugra said:


> Thanks for the comments all! Its an Invicta 8926 mod.
> 
> I received my case for my next mod which is below, the thing is bezel is unidirectional and it doesn't ratchet. It just turn smoothly to both sides
> 
> ...


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Ken advised 150 meters but no guarantee.


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Time Waits for No One & only Truly Exists in the Present Moment of Right Now.

Track it, Harness it & Exploit it with a KIGER MILSUB.

www.facebook.com/KIGERMILSUB


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

KIGER said:


> Time Waits for No One & only Truly Exists in the Present Moment of Right Now.
> 
> Track it, Harness it & Exploit it with a KIGER MILSUB.
> 
> ...


Hey Mark, it's been awhile. Glad to see project is progressing! Can't wait to have one.


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

mario24601 said:


> Hey Mark, it's been awhile. Glad to see project is progressing! Can't wait to have one.


Thanks Mario, had some hurdles to get over but back on track. Check out the Facebook page & feel free to connect with me on my personal page if you want & that goes for anyone on this thread. 
Cheers, Mark


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> You're a friction bezel. ;-)


And in my house, we would now say, "You know who else is a friction bezel? YOUR MOM!"

...and usually my wife is right there when we do.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

emaja said:


> And in my house, we would now say, "You know who else is a friction bezel? YOUR MOM!"
> 
> ...and usually my wife is right there when we do.


YES!!!

Sent via Lumia


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

KIGER said:


> Time Waits for No One & only Truly Exists in the Present Moment of Right Now.
> 
> Track it, Harness it & Exploit it with a KIGER MILSUB.
> 
> ...


I'm seriously considering not looking at other watches so I can save up for this majestic beauty. I can't wait!!!


----------



## cotyhoffman (May 13, 2014)

Could someone please help me?? This is my first post on here as a new member!!!! ive been reading this sight for about 2 weeks now and i love it!!!! i read the whole first thread in like 3 days spread out and my fiance got mad at me lol. the diver is my favorite watch style period and i want to get an automatic watch in the sub style. i am torn between a couple different styles. I have been looking at the Tauchmeister Classic Automatic Dive Watch T0006 or T0250 (41 and 40mm respectively), 40mm Parnis Submariner 0507 (i think is whats its called on ebay) the Orient black Ray, The Alpha Submariner black 8215,and the Robert Posiden (even thought i cant find one *ANYWHERE*). I have small wrists and i dont want a huge watch like 44mm. i am trying to find them in 39.5 to 41mm max. i dont have a lot of money but i want a nice watch that i can be proud of. I really want something better than an Invicta. if someone could help me that would be awesome. I am leaning toward the Tauchmeister in either style but i havent been able to find anyone who has reviewed them. Thanks a lot!!!!!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forums. There are a good many excellent sub homages in various price ranges, as I'm sure you know by now since you've read the first Best submariner homage thread. If your leaning toward the Tauchmeister, you might take a second look at the Invicta. For less than $200, there aren't many that truly pay better homage to the classic 11610 sub.
Read this: https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/sub...nvicta-8926obv2-vs-invicta-9937-a-912474.html


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

cotyhoffman said:


> Could someone please help me?? This is my first post on here as a new member!!!! ive been reading this sight for about 2 weeks now and i love it!!!! i read the whole first thread in like 3 days spread out and my fiance got mad at me lol. the diver is my favorite watch style period and i want to get an automatic watch in the sub style. i am torn between a couple different styles. I have been looking at the Tauchmeister Classic Automatic Dive Watch T0006 or T0250 (41 and 40mm respectively), 40mm Parnis Submariner 0507 (i think is whats its called on ebay) the Orient black Ray, The Alpha Submariner black 8215,and the Robert Posiden (even thought i cant find one *ANYWHERE*). I have small wrists and i dont want a huge watch like 44mm. i am trying to find them in 39.5 to 41mm max. i dont have a lot of money but i want a nice watch that i can be proud of. I really want something better than an Invicta. if someone could help me that would be awesome. I am leaning toward the Tauchmeister in either style but i havent been able to find anyone who has reviewed them. Thanks a lot!!!!!


In the past I would have said Orient ray, hands down, look no further. BAM! Done.

However, I just took delivery of my first Parnis, and it's definitely a superb value for the money....at least the one I got.

Almost a toss up there. Go for the look you like.

The Parnis is more of a direct homage. The orient is almost it's own beast.

EDIT: just saw WatchHawks' post. Agreed. If you would prefer something exactly like the submariner, the Invicta is it. The dial markers, case and bezel are most similar to the submariner in dimensions and proportion. I've got an Invicta pro diver too and recommend it.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> If your leaning toward the Tauchmeister, you might take a second look at the Invicta.


+1. Invicta attracts a lot of mud, but it bangs pretty hard for your buck.


----------



## cotyhoffman (May 13, 2014)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Welcome to the forums. There are a good many excellent sub homages in various price ranges, as I'm sure you know by now since you've read the first Best submariner homage thread. If your leaning toward the Tauchmeister, you might take a second look at the Invicta. For less than $200, there aren't many that truly pay better homage to the classic 11610 sub.
> Read this: https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/sub...nvicta-8926obv2-vs-invicta-9937-a-912474.html


is the tachmeister not a good watch??


----------



## kyleman (Jan 31, 2012)

cotyhoffman said:


> is the tachmeister not a good watch??


I've had their auto sub homage, and I have their quartz gmt master homage. Quality is on par with invicta or orient, but can be a little more expensive, so shop around. Best prices for Tauchmeister are on ebay in my experience.

I think tauchy is sometimes maligned on wus because their branding is a little phony. I don't believe their history is much more than marketing.

It's a nice product despite the branding imo. A good alternative to invicta, with a few options for movt. including myiota.

If you're intent on a close sub homage consider Tauchmeister, invicta's 8926 with the NH35A movt, or track down an Orient 2er. Parnis and alpha are worth a look too. Chronotac and tiger concept have some neat vintage options.

If you just want a dive watch, then order a Seiko skx007. I think it's a step up, but that's just one man's point-oh-two.

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

cotyhoffman said:


> is the tachmeister not a good watch??


I've owned an invicta 8926 and it is a hell of a watch for the money. The NH35A movement is also a major step up from what you would get in a Parnis/Chinese eBay watch. 200m water resistance doesn't hurt either, compared to Tiger's or Parnis' offerings....ie you can actually wear it swimming/diving/in the sauna etc. The bracelet is a bit rattly though, so if you could find a glidelock-style bracelet online that fit, you'd have an unbeatable sub homage for around $150

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## cotyhoffman (May 13, 2014)

nick_sixx said:


> I've owned an invicta 8926 and it is a hell of a watch for the money. The NH35A movement is also a major step up from what you would get in a Parnis/Chinese eBay watch. 200m water resistance doesn't hurt either, compared to Tiger's or Parnis' offerings....ie you can actually wear it swimming/diving/in the sauna etc. The bracelet is a bit rattly though, so if you could find a glidelock-style bracelet online that fit, you'd have an unbeatable sub homage for around $150
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I've been leaning toward the Invicta more since everyone is saying it's ok to have one but I want the newest model but in not sure where to go to make sure. If I get if from amazon which I plan on is that the newest model? I want the 8926ob with the 
nH35a movement. Hope it is cause it doesn't say on amazon.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

cotyhoffman said:


> I've been leaning toward the Invicta more since everyone is saying it's ok to have one but I want the newest model but in not sure where to go to make sure. If I get if from amazon which I plan on is that the newest model? I want the 8926ob with the
> nH35a movement. Hope it is cause it doesn't say on amazon.


If you buy on eBay they are a little more expensive, but you can be sure that you are getting an OB with nh35a. I think I paid around $110 for mine, but I'm in Australia and shipping was about $25

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## cotyhoffman (May 13, 2014)

nick_sixx said:


> I've owned an invicta 8926 and it is a hell of a watch for the money. The NH35A movement is also a major step up from what you would get in a Parnis/Chinese eBay watch. 200m water resistance doesn't hurt either, compared to Tiger's or Parnis' offerings....ie you can actually wear it swimming/diving/in the sauna etc. The bracelet is a bit rattly though, so if you could find a glidelock-style bracelet online that fit, you'd have an unbeatable sub homage for around $150
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Any suggestions on a bracelet?? ive seen some but havent been able to find one that is nice enough for me. i dont want a cheap looking one. i saw one on another forum that i liked but he said he had to do some filing to get it to fit. i dont have any tools so that would be a problem lol. Any suggestions would work. Thanks!!


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Have had no success in finding a case compatible with an ETA2824 (and therefore an ISA1198 for the dial feet) at a reasonable price.
I'll ask again if anyone knows if the Parnis, MQJ, Bagel, Raffles, etc. cases will accept that quartz movement?

Thanks.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

cotyhoffman said:


> I've been leaning toward the Invicta more since everyone is saying it's ok to have one but I want the newest model but in not sure where to go to make sure. If I get if from amazon which I plan on is that the newest model? I want the 8926ob with the
> nH35a movement. Hope it is cause it doesn't say on amazon.


Almost all the new ones have the Seiko NH35II movement. If you get it from Amazon, it's so easy to return if it doesn't or if there's any other issue.


----------



## cotyhoffman (May 13, 2014)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Almost all the new ones have the Seiko NH35II movement. If you get it from Amazon, it's so easy to return if it doesn't or if there's any other issue.


To be honest i dont care what movement it has in it i just want the newest movement at least. still need suggestions on a better bracelet for it though!! thanks for the reply


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

cotyhoffman said:


> To be honest i dont care what movement it has in it i just want the newest movement at least. still need suggestions on a better bracelet for it though!! thanks for the reply


Get the watch first. You actually might be pleased with the bracelet that it comes with. Keep in mind the [email protected] sub bracelet has been much maligned and might not be as good as the Invicta truth be told. And if you're not pleased you can always throw it on a Nato, leather or rubber strap until you find a better bracelet. 
Like this:










My secretary is on vacation, so sent by me.


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

cotyhoffman said:


> To be honest i dont care what movement it has in it i just want the newest movement at least. still need suggestions on a better bracelet for it though!! thanks for the reply


If you don't care about the movement or quality just buy what you visually like but if you want a good quality watch then pay attention to the specs. Movements do make a difference. & make sure you at least get a watch with a scratch resistant sapphire crystal. I believe the invicta 8926 has a mineral crystal which will scratch. Take your time, research some more,ask more questions, & if the Sub style is really what you want then, save a little more money,spend a little more & get a quality piece or else you will be upgrading after a while anyway.


----------



## cotyhoffman (May 13, 2014)

KIGER said:


> If you don't care about the movement or quality just buy what you visually like but if you want a good quality watch then pay attention to the specs. Movements do make a difference. & make sure you at least get a watch with a scratch resistant sapphire crystal. I believe the invicta 8926 has a mineral crystal which will scratch. Take your time, research some more,ask more questions, & if the Sub style is really what you want then, save a little more money,spend a little more & get a quality piece or else you will be upgrading after a while anyway.


Its not that i dont care about the movement because i do want a good one. I just want the newest movement from the invicta. Thanks for your comment!! I have a nato strap already from a previous watch but i had read reviews that the invicta watch bracelet was crappy. i plan on getting the watch first anyway and look for a different bracelet at another time! Thanks for all the input guys. You helped me make up my mind. When i get the watch ill be sure to post pics!!


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

A Massive Solar Flare or Nuclear Blast can cause EMF waves to Burn out Electronics, like Quartz watches.

What Watch will You be Wearing after the Apocalypse? 


"Time Keeps on... Slippin'... Slippin'... Slippin'... into the Future." 


  MILSUB AUTOMATIC 200m = 660ft
 www.facebook.com/KIGERMILSUB


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Lol.


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

cotyhoffman said:


> I've been leaning toward the Invicta more since everyone is saying it's ok to have one but I want the newest model but in not sure where to go to make sure. If I get if from amazon which I plan on is that the newest model? I want the 8926ob with the
> nH35a movement. Hope it is cause it doesn't say on amazon.


I got my Invicta from a UK seller on Amazon. Slightly more expensive but you are then covered by the distance selling regulations so even if you decide you don't like it you have the right to reject it. 
Really like mine though so I agree with the recommendations.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

cotyhoffman said:


> I've been leaning toward the Invicta more since everyone is saying it's ok to have one but I want the newest model but in not sure where to go to make sure. If I get if from amazon which I plan on is that the newest model? I want the 8926ob with the
> nH35a movement. Hope it is cause it doesn't say on amazon.


Ordering from Amazon, you should get the NH35A.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Deep Purple:










Bleep Purple. It's a 'Musk Mariner'. For men and women (separated and together).

Purple bezel totally rocks. But the overall quality is probably below the SOKI standard.


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

Kiger,

Ready to buy now. Take my money.


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

vbluep51 said:


> Kiger,
> 
> Ready to buy now. Take my money.


V, Thank you for your, Vivacious & Vigorous, Voracity of Volition for my Vendibles. 

You are on the top of my list & I will start to take the pre orders within a week or so. Just finishing up the Swag & details.

Just let me know which Version you are wanting. Gold Gilt or Stealth Dial?

www.facebook.com/KIGERMILSUB


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Mark - will the oyster bracelet be an option on the Mil-sub?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

KIGER said:


> V, Thank you for your, Vivacious & Vigorous, Voracity of Volition for my Vendibles.
> 
> You are on the top of my list & I will start to take the pre orders within a week or so. Just finishing up the Swag & details.
> 
> ...


Those look awesome!


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Darwin said:


> Hi Mark - will the oyster bracelet be an option on the Mil-sub?


Darwin, The watch comes with the Red,Green & Black striped RAF regimental/Mi6 strap. I didn't have a branded bracelet manufactured for these versions but they will obviously take one as shown in the pics. I can get some to offer at additional cost or you can acquire one on your own easily. I will offer branded bracelets in the future. -Mark


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> Ordering from Amazon, you should get the NH35A.


You definitely will get the NH35A. I just got mine yesterday from Amazon for a modding project and here is a pic of the movement:










Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk


----------



## cotyhoffman (May 13, 2014)

mmcnulty779 said:


> You definitely will get the NH35A. I just got mine yesterday from Amazon for a modding project and here is a pic of the movement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I just wanted to make sure!! Going to be getting it next week!!!

Thanks to everyone!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

It's awfully quiet in here. So I'll just leave this here...


----------



## trikpa (Aug 31, 2013)

mine says hello 










edit:

but not for long


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

Newly arrived TCBC

+1 enabler credit to jelliottz and MP83

Despite the pin wheeling bezel and the rattly end link, I like the mid-size body, the no date Explorerish dial, and of course the big crown.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

I can't believe Gnomon has Squale 20 Atmos Classics in stock. I added to cart, and quickly had to leave. I think I have a problem.

Nice tincob!!!!

Jelliottz, read mah email!


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

Leonine said:


> View attachment 1494260


+9 on the Steinhart. By the way, I might have gotten my hands on the holy grail size 39mm ocean 1  
It'll compliment my 39mm gmt hehehe.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> It's awfully quiet in here. So I'll just leave this here...


Thats nice. What is it?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Honkylips said:


> Thats nice. What is it?


Thanks! It's a Parnis SD homage.


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Thanks! It's a Parnis SD homage.


But it's a DSSD homage or a SD ?
What's the size of the watch ?

Tks.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

I guess black bezel looked better.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Dalll said:


> But it's a DSSD homage or a SD ?
> What's the size of the watch ?
> 
> Tks.


It is an SD homage, much slimmer than a DSSD. For some reason they do put DSSD bezels on these. The size is 42mm.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Bugra said:


> I guess black bezel looked better.


I liked the red insert, but that black bezel insert really makes the dial the focus. The red hand pops much more.

Sent via Lumia


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

I kinda got off with the color of the red. Red was a bit light on that bezel - not like the tudor red. 

Yes the second hand looked more classy with that bezel.


----------



## trikpa (Aug 31, 2013)

tincob said:


> Newly arrived TCBC
> 
> +1 enabler credit to jelliottz and MP83
> 
> ...


Does it have a screw in crown?

What are your thoughts in general? I'm thinking of ordering the same thing but the JB edition...


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

I have no association with the seller, but I just HAD to post this for those looking for a great Sub homage. There is a WUS member selling a Sandoz Sub in the sales forum here. He just dropped it to $160, final drop. That's incredibly hard to beat. $160 for an ETA auto Sub homage? Wow.

I seriously would have bought it already if I could.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fds-sandoz-submariner-swiss-eta-movement-1027866.html


----------



## 247Nino (Apr 27, 2014)

Soki time














baked hands w/black ZULU


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> I have no association with the seller, but I just HAD to post this for those looking for a great Sub homage. There is a WUS member selling a Sandoz Sub in the sales forum here. He just dropped it to $160, final drop. That's incredibly hard to beat. $160 for an ETA auto Sub homage? Wow.
> 
> I seriously would have bought it already if I could.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fds-sandoz-submariner-swiss-eta-movement-1027866.html


 If only I had the spending money


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

trikpa said:


> Does it have a screw in crown?
> 
> What are your thoughts in general? I'm thinking of ordering the same thing but the JB edition...


The TCBC has a screw in crown but I wouldn't vouchsafe for the water rating, nor would any sane owner.  I think it's a really smart looking watch so I'm satisfied with it.

There are little details here and there that may irritate the picky owner. The screw heads of the bracelet links almost stripped during adjustment. I already mentioned the pin wheeling, bi-directional bezel - I actually find it amusing. The rattly end link is probably what bothers me the most. It makes it feel cheaper than it ought to.

As a low-end JB homage, it should check off a lot of the boxes.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I love that you're wearing it with a suit! Spectacular!!! 

Sent via Lumia


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Still have the sub itch, I actually have a Invicta 8926 and a Bagelsport on my Ebay wishlist but...I really wanted a moddable quartz watch! Any help guys?


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> I have no association with the seller, but I just HAD to post this for those looking for a great Sub homage. There is a WUS member selling a Sandoz Sub in the sales forum here. He just dropped it to $160, final drop. That's incredibly hard to beat. $160 for an ETA auto Sub homage? Wow.
> 
> I seriously would have bought it already if I could.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fds-sandoz-submariner-swiss-eta-movement-1027866.html


OH MY GOD there's another one!
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-sandoz-100m-automatic-mens-divers-watch-almost-mint-1031612.html

Please guys, I can't buy all the subs.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

And speaking of the sales forum, look at this gem I somehow stumbled upon...b-)


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Don Logan said:


> And speaking of the sales forum, look at this gem I somehow stumbled upon...b-)


I'm eyeing the exact same thing my friend. Wont happen for quite some time though.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Don Logan said:


> And speaking of the sales forum, look at this gem I somehow stumbled upon...b-)


My favorite Squale!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

I really want one. It ticks all my boxes right now, ETA movement, 40mm, less then 50mm L2L, high quality bracelet, sub!


----------



## patsaydat (May 1, 2014)

mr_sundstrom said:


> My ocean one black fits the profile!
> View attachment 882768
> View attachment 882769
> View attachment 882770
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

Speaking of Gems...

I acquired a 39mm Steinhart ocean 1 ;-) The hunt is over! I'm still deciding if I should strap on the NATO on it.









GMT and Ocean 1 both 39mm


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

iTreelex said:


> Speaking of Gems...
> 
> I acquired a 39mm Steinhart ocean 1 ;-) The hunt is over! I'm still deciding if I should strap on the NATO on it.
> 
> ...


You are a lucky lad!! Congrats on the awesome purchases!


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

My Tiger Concept has arrived!















It's very pretty, I like it ( the pictures are a bit crap though, sorry ).


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

iTreelex said:


> Speaking of Gems...
> 
> I acquired a 39mm Steinhart ocean 1 ;-) The hunt is over! I'm still deciding if I should strap on the NATO on it.
> 
> ...


Now you can sell one to me. I think 2 is too much for 1 individual. Lol.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

iTreelex said:


> Speaking of Gems...
> 
> I acquired a 39mm Steinhart ocean 1 ;-) The hunt is over! I'm still deciding if I should strap on the NATO on it.
> GMT and Ocean 1 both 39mm


Wow! That's awesome!!!


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Back to level SOKI (or probably not quite):

A mariner named Reginald:










And a Zoudamariner:


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

DirtyHarrie said:


> I really want one. It ticks all my boxes right now, ETA movement, 40mm, less then 50mm L2L, high quality bracelet, sub!


You know if your close, you should reach out to the seller, rumor has it he's a cool dude, the easy to talk too type. The kinda guy that if your at a cocktail party and he strolls in, you know your gonna have good time. Not mention word around the campfire is that he's rather handsome, in that rugged understated americana sort of way, always well dressed, know's how to solve common satitorial problems, women want him, men want to be him, that type of cat.

Someone like him I am sure would be open to reasonable offers.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Don Logan said:


> You know if your close, you should reach out to the seller, rumor has it he's a cool dude, the easy to talk too type. The kinda guy that if your at a cocktail party and he strolls in, you know your gonna have good time. Not mention word around the campfire is that he's rather handsome, in that rugged understated americana sort of way, always well dressed, know's how to solve common satitorial problems, women want him, men want to be him, that type of cat.
> 
> Someone like him I am sure would be open to reasonable offers.


I would love to Joe but not close at all. Only thing I could offer right now would be a trade like blue OM Explorer and SKX007 with oyster. Probably not what you're looking for.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Don Logan said:


> You know if your close, you should reach out to the seller, rumor has it he's a cool dude, the easy to talk too type. The kinda guy that if your at a cocktail party and he strolls in, you know your gonna have good time. Not mention word around the campfire is that he's rather handsome, in that rugged understated americana sort of way, always well dressed, know's how to solve common satitorial problems, women want him, men want to be him, that type of cat.
> 
> Someone like him I am sure would be open to reasonable offers.


I want to have a beer or seven with this guy.


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

iTreelex said:


> Speaking of Gems...
> 
> I acquired a 39mm Steinhart ocean 1 ;-) The hunt is over! I'm still deciding if I should strap on the NATO on it.
> 
> ...


Just got my Ocean 1 39mm today as well! 
Albeit mine is the Debaufre. I removed the bracelet strait-away and made a brown leather strap for it.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> Just got my Ocean 1 39mm today as well!
> Albeit mine is the Debaufre. I removed the bracelet strait-away and made a brown leather strap for it.


Gorgeous!!! You two should start a 39mm club of awesome.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow, oh wow! 39mm Steinhart/Debaufres kickin' it old school. It's like 2009 all over again around here.

Way to hunt 'em down boys!

Bond NATO is a must, iTreelex


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

iTreelex said:


> Speaking of Gems...
> 
> I acquired a 39mm Steinhart ocean 1 ;-) The hunt is over! I'm still deciding if I should strap on the NATO on it.
> 
> ...


clearly you dont need that gmt! You can sell it to me now. ( i need that!


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> Just got my Ocean 1 39mm today as well!
> Albeit mine is the Debaufre. I removed the bracelet strait-away and made a brown leather strap for it.


Wow, that's a neat looking strap! Very elegant and the watch itself is beautiful.

By the way, is your piece a bit hard to hand-wind by any chance? I've read that 2824-2 movements have stubborn hand winding so I'm trying to avoid doing so overall. My GMT has a 2893-2 movement and it hand-winds like a dream



Fullers1845 said:


> Wow, oh wow! 39mm Steinhart/Debaufres kickin' it old school. It's like 2009 all over again around here.
> 
> Way to hunt 'em down boys!
> 
> Bond NATO is a must, iTreelex


Hehe, thanks Fullers. I've been on a search for the rare steinhart pieces. It's such a thrill finding one! Now I'm waiting for them to release a 39mm ocean vintage 

The Bond NATO is on most definitely. I know it's not the true original Bond strap but I just love modern NATO's. I'm thinking about trying a leather one soon.


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

iTreelex said:


> Wow, that's a neat looking strap! Very elegant and the watch itself is beautiful.
> 
> By the way, is your piece a bit hard to hand-wind by any chance? I've read that 2824-2 movements have stubborn hand winding so I'm trying to avoid doing so overall. My GMT has a 2893-2 movement and it hand-winds like a dream
> .


I just gave it a wind, it is a little stiff to be honest. It doesn't feel like the watch likes the hand-winding! 
I'm not a big fan of unscrewing the crown everyday anyway.. I think a watch winder is the way to go.


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> I just gave it a wind, it is a little stiff to be honest. It doesn't feel like the watch likes the hand-winding!
> I'm not a big fan of unscrewing the crown everyday anyway.. I think a watch winder is the way to go.


Yea, I have the same "issue" i suppose. It was just surprising that this one has a bit more tension when winding compared to my other watches. I'm going to avoid hand-winding it as much as possible and the same with unscrewing the crown. Thanks for the input and enjoy the piece!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

The issue with the 2824 and handwinding is not, as I understand it, with the winding action or "feel" but that it is easy to make a mess of the keyless works doing so - you won't feel anything but eventually you won't be able to set the time. I've had this happen on one 2824 powered watch (a MKII Blackwater witg elabore grade movement). My understanding is that is a weakness of all movements in the 28xx family, so I don't handwind any of my ETA autos, including my Seagull and Sellita clones.

Sent from my SGH-I527M using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

Darwin said:


> The issue with the 2824 and handwinding is not, as I understand it, with the winding action or "feel" but that it is easy to make a mess of the keyless works doing so - you won't feel anything but eventually you won't be able to set the time. I've had this happen on one 2824 powered watch (a MKII Blackwater witg elabore grade movement). My understanding is that is a weakness of all movements in the 28xx family, so I don't handwind any of my ETA autos, including my Seagull and Sellita clones.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I527M using Tapatalk


Thanks for the warning!


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

Darwin said:


> The issue with the 2824 and handwinding is not, as I understand it, with the winding action or "feel" but that it is easy to make a mess of the keyless works doing so - you won't feel anything but eventually you won't be able to set the time. I've had this happen on one 2824 powered watch (a MKII Blackwater witg elabore grade movement). My understanding is that is a weakness of all movements in the 28xx family, so I don't handwind any of my ETA autos, including my Seagull and Sellita clones.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I527M using Tapatalk


Thank you for the very useful information. Today's the last time I hand-wind my eta 28xx watches (I'm glad I've only done so a few times) and will be more careful with them.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

iTreelex said:


> Thank you for the very useful information. Today's the last time I hand-wind my eta 28xx watches (I'm glad I've only done so a few times) and will be more careful with them.


Yeah. I do the morning watch winding dance to spin up my swiss autos. The Miyota movements I tend to be much less concerned about. I've got one of those that wouldn't run at all if I didn't hand wind it, but each of my 2824s purrs like a kitten with a few flicks and by the time I get through my morning routine and settle into my desk job, they have had enough juice to go for a couple days. I've never seen a need to handwind them.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

What's this last one?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

New strap day!










Sent via Lumia


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

cuica said:


> What's this last one?


Looks like a Parnis to me.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> Looks like a Parnis to me.


That's what she said?!?

Sent via Lumia


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Yup it's a Parnis.


----------



## HANDS_and_FACE (May 13, 2014)

I got my grey NATO G10 from thestrapshop too I share it between a Seiko Sea Urchin and a MARVIN 160


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

jelliottz said:


> That's what she said?!?
> 
> Sent via Lumia


She's a very southern girl.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Ya know Dirty,(can I call you Dirty?) under normal conditions we could actually chat about that explorer, but I am getting ready to jet around the US for the summer and could use some coin in the coffers.

I would love to get it to someone who hangs out in this thread(I feel like its a mini forum in here). I have had toothaches that were more reasonable to deal with then the people trying to pry it away. The people who are hounding me about it are, well...I shouldn't say anything, until the moderators are finished with the investigations...Man I wish that was a joke.

I even hesitated reducing the price because I was worried that would be be like waving corndogs at carnies, you just know your gonna be left with a mess and missing cash.

I don't even wanna sell truth be told, it's an awesome watch, I simply am feeling the urge to grab a heritage 1545 and for some reason for the first time in my life I am taking this whole "act like an adult" thing out for a spin.

Speaking of the source of my migraine, anybody have any wrist shots of a heritage? Haven't seen one in here in a while.



DirtyHarrie said:


> I would love to Joe but not close at all. Only thing I could offer right now would be a trade like blue OM Explorer and SKX007 with oyster. Probably not what you're looking for.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Don Logan said:


> Ya know Dirty,(can I call you Dirty?) under normal conditions we could actually chat about that explorer, but I am getting ready to jet around the US for the summer and could use some coin in the coffers.
> 
> I would love to get it to someone who hangs out in this thread(I feel like its a mini forum in here).I have had toothaches that were more reasonable to deal with. The people who are hounding me about it are, well...I shouldn't say anything, until the moderators are finished with the investigations...Man I wish that was a joke.
> 
> ...


You know, if you're feeling antsy, I'll be more than willing to take that Raven off of your hands. I'm just looking out for your best interest here.


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

Not sure if everyone has seen these yet... They just became available through Gnomon.










Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Don Logan said:


> Speaking of the source of my migraine, anybody have any wrist shots of a heritage? Haven't seen one in here in a while.


You can absolutely call me Dirty haha
Thanks for at least thinking about my offer, I totally understand man.

As for the heritage a guy over in the Squale owners thread on f74 posted this the other day in response to a question of mine. He has a heritage with a black bezel swapped in. I think it looks way better then the rootbeer bezel.










https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/squale-owners-club-unofficial-785695-81.html#post7836531


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

mmcnulty779 said:


> Not sure if everyone has seen these yet... They just became available through Gnomon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHY DID YOU SHOW ME THIS?!


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

DirtyHarrie said:


> You can absolutely call me Dirty haha
> Thanks for at least thinking about my offer, I totally understand man.
> 
> As for the heritage a guy over in the Squale owners thread on f74 posted this the other day in response to a question of mine. He has a heritage with a black bezel swapped in. I think it looks way better then the rootbeer bezel.
> ...


WHY DID *YOU-*...Oh wait, I asked.

Ya know I am kinda surprised how much I like it with that bezel. Got me thinking.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> You know, if you're feeling antsy, I'll be more than willing to take that Raven off of your hands. I'm just looking out for your best interest here.


Not antsy just surprised at the lack of etiquette amongst some. And while I can't help you with your Raven quest if you ever make it up to NYC I'll let you try one over a beer, first round is on me, anything after that don't worry, I'll probably know the bartender.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Don Logan said:


> Not antsy just surprised at the lack of etiquette amongst some. And while I can't help you with your Raven quest if you ever make it up to NYC I'll let you try one over a beer, first round is on me, anything after that don't worry, I'll probably know the bartender.


Deal!!!!


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Don Logan said:


> Speaking of the source of my migraine, anybody have any wrist shots of a heritage? Haven't seen one in here in a while.


Not a wrist shot but I hope this helps satisfy the urge


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

The Squale Militaire is the 9th 20 Atmos model by my count. Well done, Squale!

Anybody see the "Serti" Squale for *cough* $4,300? Think I'd get a Tudor instead. ;-)


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

dsbe90 said:


> Not a wrist shot but I hope this helps satisfy the urge


Not the best pic but this is a wrist shot


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jelliottz said:


> New strap day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drooool... Do tell us more, John...


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Don Logan said:


> WHY DID YOU SHOW ME THIS?!


I say this about something every single time I come in here. My want list is longer than my arm. Fortunately, I've decided I need to start limiting the addition of black dials to my collection, which has helped a lot. That said, I just ordered a black dial to put in one of my watches, so I'm only serious about large purchases I guess.


----------



## MMar (Nov 1, 2012)

mmcnulty779 said:


> Not sure if everyone has seen these yet... They just became available through Gnomon.


*drool* Wish my wrist could accommodate something with a larger than 45mm lug-to-lug measurement...


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

dsbe90 said:


> Not the best pic but this is a wrist shot


Oh, wow, I think I speak for everyone when I say that looks really, just... awful. it really just doesn't suit you at all, so sorry man.

What it is I think is your heritage is clashing all over the place. It really doesn't go with that shade of wrist hair. I am sure I am not the first to tell you this, I mean I am assuming you have family or loved ones.

Looking at your pics I can tell you have more of a "maxi-type" of wrist.That's what you should be wearing A Squale Maxi! Lucky for you I know of someone who would do you the favor of swapping. Just go ahead and give him the ok to pm you and this whole nightmare will be over for you.

You don't have to thank me, I am just here to help out. Besides, you should be very carefully packing up that heritage, not running around thanking everyone.

VERY carefully.lo


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Drooool... Do tell us more, John...


A very generous person on another forum made one for me. Very cool guy with a love for Tudors. Strap making is his hobby, and he is dang good at it.

Sent via Lumia


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

mmcnulty779 said:


> Not sure if everyone has seen these yet... They just became available through Gnomon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG MORE MILSUBS!!!! MUS. HAVE. NOW!!!!!


----------



## CCJ (Nov 14, 2011)

mmcnulty779 said:


> Not sure if everyone has seen these yet... They just became available through Gnomon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No cyclops! Yes!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Don Logan said:


> Not antsy just surprised at the lack of etiquette amongst some. And while I can't help you with your Raven quest if you ever make it up to NYC I'll let you try one over a beer, first round is on me, anything after that don't worry, I'll probably know the bartender.


I just re-read your post I replied to. I completely misread the part about the people hounding you. What the????? Due to your usual (awesome) tone, I thought you were having fun. I misinterpreted it entirely. My bad  Hope everything goes well!



iTreelex said:


> OMG MORE MILSUBS!!!! MUS. HAVE. NOW!!!!!


iTreelex. The man with a thousand 39mm's. I shall call him....."39mm Man"!!!! On second thought, that may not be a very good idea. Especially around the ladies.



Fullers1845 said:


> The Squale Militaire is the 9th 20 Atmos model by my count. Well done, Squale!
> 
> Anybody see the "Serti" Squale for *cough* $4,300? Think I'd get a Tudor instead.


I'm with you Fullers. Would rather have a Black Bay or even a nice vintage Tudor Sub, for that price.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Can even grab Vintage Submariner for that price.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Just pulled the trigger on this one for the wife's birthday.

Davosa Ternos Ceramic
ETA 2824-2
12.5mm height (some reviews state 12.00mm!)
40mm


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I would marry you!

Sent via Lumia


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> I would marry you!
> 
> Sent via Lumia


That's what she said. :-d


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Aaaaand, it's come full circle! Hahaha.

Now time to order some straps from Natostrapco!!!!! And a quick tip for this weekend.....Natostrapco is having a sale on multiple straps! 40% off if you order 3 or more! (I'm not affiliated w them, just want you guys to get a good deal on some great straps)

Enter Coupon Code

"MEMORIAL"

SAVE 20%​ *Offer valid from 5/22/14 through 5/26/14.
*40% offer valid on all orders containing three (3) or more NATO Straps.​


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

^^^Good look!


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> iTreelex. The man with a thousand 39mm's. I shall call him....."39mm Man"!!!! On second thought, that may not be a very good idea. Especially around the ladies.


Shhh, let's just keep that between you and me ;-)


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

What do you think of the rubber strap on this?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Looks good to me!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Imitrex said:


> Just pulled the trigger on this one for the wife's birthday.
> 
> Davosa Ternos Ceramic
> ETA 2824-2
> ...


I'm still waiting for a Wife-Wrist-Shot with the one you modded and gave her for Mother's Day.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> I'm still waiting for a Wife-Wrist-Shot with the one you modded and gave her for Mother's Day.


I'll have to get one. Unfortunately, she didn't like the case/crystal height and I've been having issues with the hour hand slipping. She loved that I built it, which is great. Now its just making my watch box look pretty.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## kcdgs21 (May 24, 2014)

I have $50 and need a sub style watch. It'll be my beater so some water resistance is necessary. Automatic preferred over quartz.
I've seen the bagelsports and everything from Alpha to Chronotac. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

kcdgs21 said:


> I have $50 and need a sub style watch. It'll be my beater so some water resistance is necessary. Automatic preferred over quartz.
> I've seen the bagelsports and everything from Alpha to Chronotac. Any help is appreciated!


Hey mate! IMO unless you want to gamble with quality or buy a used watch, your best bet is to grab the Casio MDV-106.

It's quartz, but the water resistance will be reliable and many owners here could attest to the value.

Then spend the remaining ~$10 on natos!


----------



## kcdgs21 (May 24, 2014)

rymnd said:


> Hey mate! IMO unless you want to gamble with quality or buy a used watch, your best bet is to grab the Casio MDV-106.
> 
> It's quartz, but the water resistance will be reliable and many owners here could attest to the value.
> 
> Then spend the remaining ~$10 on natos!


I don't mind buying used, got any recommendations?


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

kcdgs21 said:


> I don't mind buying used, got any recommendations?


Invicta 8926OB

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

nick_sixx said:


> Invicta 8926OB
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


This. Best Sub homage under $300.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

So my 6538 get together is done...

Specs
Movement : ETA 2842 - with stop lever added so it hacks ! (Its from an old swatch irony)
Diameter : 39mm
Lugs. : 20mm
Bezel : Vintage friction bezel - it turns to both sides and doesn't click. 
Dial. : Vintage looking Tritium dial
Glass. : High-dome thick acrylic


























I was craving for 6538 but somehow i'm liking my invicta FFF mod more...


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

Bugra said:


> So my 6538 get together is done...
> 
> Specs
> Movement : ETA 2842 - *with stop lever added so it hacks !* (Its from an old swatch irony)
> ...


Looks great and excellent mod adding the stop lever! I'll be trying this on my 2824 the next time it goes in for a service.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

jaliya48 said:


> Looks great and excellent mod adding the stop lever! I'll be trying this on my 2824 the next time it goes in for a service.


Why? your 2824 should already hack (stop when the crown is pulled out).


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Mine is 2842 not 2824  slight difference on number. 

It also runs on 21600 bph. Yeah you can add it, there is a place on the bridge for the stop lever. I didn't add it btw my local watchmaker did but i gave the idea to add.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Bugra said:


> Mine is 2842 not 2824  slight difference on number.
> 
> It also runs on 21600 bph. Yeah you can add it, there is a place on the bridge for the stop lever. I didn't add it btw my local watchmaker did but i gave the idea to add.


Ah, that makes more sense!


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

Darwin said:


> Why? your 2824 should already hack (stop when the crown is pulled out).


Unfortunately, it doesn't. I think the stop lever was long gone when I received the movement last year!


----------



## Swans21 (Jan 20, 2012)

Orient 2ER00001B.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Ok, so the thread is slow lately, so .... am I missing any homages meeting these criteria?

Raised indeces 
12mm-12.5mm height 
ETA movement 
39mm or 40mm 
16610-esque 
2.5x cyclops 
Clean dial (sorry, but I hate the shark on the 20 Atmos) 
Reputable brand 

Basically, what I have in my WTB in my sig:

Squale 20 Atmos without the shark 
Davosa Ternos 
Steinhart Ocean 1 39mm
Robert Poseidon 

I was considering a Parnis, but as everyone knows, they get mixed reviews, and it seems like a huge gamble. Even with the attractive price of less than $300 with a Swiss ETA combined with my terrible luck, I think I'm better off skipping on Parnis.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^If I'm not mistaken the very first Squale 20 Atmos released as part of this latest run of 10 models was some sort of heritage version with black dial/bezel and gilt hands/indices. 

Also, have you seen the Raven Vintage 40mm's?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Found it: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/squale-20-atmos-pics-thoughts-776323.html (and borrowed a pic)


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

Happy Memorial Day fellas

My current subs. I still don't know what straps to put on the gmt and ocean 1.

from left to right: BB tribute, snowflake tribute, armida a9, steiney gmt, steiney ocean, hager commando, 8926ob modded to look like a Sea Dweller

I love me some milsubs!








Hunting for a squale 20 atmos maxi, debaufre 39, and hell, i'll even hunt for more steinhart 39's.

However i think that kiger sub would fit right in. Or maybe an, dare I say it, alpha paul newman (it just looks so pretty!) 

By the way if steinhart ALSO made a smaller version of their vintage gmt, id be all over that like bees on honey


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Imitrex, have you considered an O&W? The size and dimensions are right on. Plus the ETA. Not going to get the raised markers, but other than that, I acquired one not long ago and believe them to be a good sub looker. Used they can be had basically for the price of the movement. The case and bezel are a little less fancy and pretty slim, which adds to the tool watch/military thing they have going. I'll take a side shot so you can see the case and bezel profile.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










EDIT: I also would have thought the Parnis a gamble, but mine is great (albeit currently disassembled for a project). I've definitely heard more positive on the reliability than negative overall. More to follow on my Parnis sub. Waiting on some parts (insert diabolical laugh)...


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. I've had my eye out for the earlier 20 Atmos, but no luck so far. I completely forgot about the O&W, so thanks for that Sonic_driftwood! I also forgot about the Debaufre Ocean 1.



Fullers1845 said:


> ^If I'm not mistaken the very first Squale 20 Atmos released as part of this latest run of 10 models was some sort of heritage version with black dial/bezel and gilt hands/indices.
> 
> Also, have you seen the Raven Vintage 40mm's?


Thanks Fullers. Yep, I've been looking for a Raven Vintage as well. I left it off the list posted previously, since it's so different than the 16610.



iTreelex said:


> Happy Memorial Day fellas
> 
> My current subs. I still don't know what straps to put on the gmt and ocean 1.
> 
> ...


There are two 20 Atmos Maxi's for sale right now. 
Good thread regular Don Logan - https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-squale-1545-20-atoms-maxi-reduced-1029834.html
and this one https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/bnib-squale-y1545-maxi-1033441.html


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Two words: "Watch Recon". Good hunting!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Two words: "Watch Recon". Good hunting!


Definitely. I've got notifications set on my PC and my phone for "1545", "Atmos", "Raven", and "Robert"


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Imitrex, have you considered an O&W? The size and dimensions are right on. Plus the ETA. Not going to get the raised markers, but other than that, I acquired one not long ago and believe them to be a good sub looker. Used they can be had basically for the price of the movement. The case and bezel are a little less fancy and pretty slim, which adds to the tool watch/military thing they have going. I'll take a side shot so you can see the case and bezel profile.


I don't think there is a brand that I would get behind more then O&W. They are F71 first ballot hall of famers imo. In regaurds to this thread they make 4 diffrent "sub" style models, 2 of which I own, the K-2 and the Cobra, I mean how cool is that? A watch called "The Cobra".


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Don Logan said:


> I don't think there is a brand that I would get behind more then O&W. They are F71 first ballot hall of famers imo. In regaurds to this thread they make 4 diffrent "sub" style models, 2 of which I own, the K-2 and the Cobra, I mean how cool is that? A watch called "The Cobra".


Just looked at their current line. Nothing really pulled me in 

Got the Ternos today. I'm really hoping my wife will like it, but after seeing it, 12mm is definitely higher than I thought. I did measure it against the 8926 though, and it's definitely thinner than the 8926 case, and obviously thinner as a whole since I added the T-19 domed crystal to the 8926. I guess if worse comes to worse and she really dislikes it, she can take over the GMT and put in a black bezel insert. Although I highly doubt she would want to because she says that she is scared to death to wear it.

Now to wait until June 5th to find out


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> There are two 20 Atmos Maxi's for sale right now.
> Good thread regular Don Logan - https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-squale-1545-20-atoms-maxi-reduced-1029834.html
> and this one https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/bnib-squale-y1545-maxi-1033441.html


I've seen them Imitrex, unfortunately funds aren't available atm. I'm just hoping they stay for sale as long as possible o|



Fullers1845 said:


> ^Two words: "Watch Recon". Good hunting!


Oh yes, I love using watch recon. It's been set on steinhart, debaufre, squale, and archimede for a good while


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

Just arrived today...


















Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

iTreelex said:


> I've seen them Imitrex, unfortunately funds aren't available atm. I'm just hoping they stay for sale as long as possible o|
> 
> Oh yes, I love using watch recon. It's been set on steinhart, debaufre, squale, and archimede for a good while


Watch Recon is a vicious beast. I both hate it and love it at the same time. Too many watches, not enough funds.

Nice mmcnulty779!!! Ah, Dayton, OH. I used to live close to there. Good times. Good times. Enjoy that 1545!!!


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> Watch Recon is a vicious beast. I both hate it and love it at the same time. Too many watches, not enough funds.
> 
> Nice mmcnulty779!!! Ah, Dayton, OH. I used to live close to there. Good times. Good times. Enjoy that 1545!!!


Thanks, Imitrex! Where around here did you live?

By the way, the Invicta mod that you inspired me to undertake led me to have to take the movement into a repair shop in an attempt to reset the keyless works. I couldn't get the stem to properly re-engage and couldn't get the movement into the date set and hand wind positions. That was a real bummer because I was 90% done with the mod. Hopefully I will have it back soon and will post some pics of the finished product!

Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

mmcnulty779 said:


> Thanks, Imitrex! Where around here did you live?
> 
> By the way, the Invicta mod that you inspired me to undertake led me to have to take the movement into a repair shop in an attempt to reset the keyless works. I couldn't get the stem to properly re-engage and couldn't get the movement into the date set and hand wind positions. That was a real bummer because I was 90% done with the mod. Hopefully I will have it back soon and will post some pics of the finished product!
> 
> Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk


Noooooooo! That's never good. Sorry to hear. At least you have that nice Squale to make up for it!

I lived in Beavercreek. I was a military brat. Loved it (both Beavercreek and being a military brat)!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

I found an amazing Sub homage!!!!!!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> I found an amazing Sub homage!!!!!!
> View attachment 1507719


I like that. I've seen it in rubber before, but never in metal.

Sent via Lumia


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

I can't remember if I posted this or not but here I am, back in the fold...










And I got a lume shot!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

jelliottz said:


> I like that. I've seen it in rubber before, but never in metal.
> 
> Sent via Lumia


I love it. I went to go see how much they were and decided against it. At the current exchange rate they are $217 before shipping from Europe. They have an awesome selection:
Speedometer Official ®


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Would a vintage looking Aviator strap look really out of place on a vintage look Milsub homage? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Quick phone pics of the Ternos Ceramic.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

iTreelex said:


> I've seen them Imitrex, unfortunately funds aren't available atm. I'm just hoping they stay for sale as long as possible o|


What an AWFUL thing to say! Have you no respect?

o| Indeed sir, brickwall smiley indeed

o|o|o|o|o|


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Don Logan said:


> What an AWFUL thing to say! Have you no respect?
> 
> o| Indeed sir, brickwall smiley indeed
> 
> o|o|o|o|o|


That's a lot f brick walls!


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

mmcnulty779 said:


> Thanks, Imitrex! Where around here did you live?
> 
> By the way, the Invicta mod that you inspired me to undertake led me to have to take the movement into a repair shop in an attempt to reset the keyless works. I couldn't get the stem to properly re-engage and couldn't get the movement into the date set and hand wind positions. That was a real bummer because I was 90% done with the mod. Hopefully I will have it back soon and will post some pics of the finished product!
> 
> Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk


I am with you brohiem, I have a 8926 mod that is 98% done that I can't complete because there is a certain part that has been giving me fits for two weeks now, I will give you a small hint to what it is, it rymes with "[email protected]#$%^7 BEZEL"

Considering the amount of work, parts, tools, money and effort I have put into it and to not be able to wear it, is truly a master level class in patience and stress management. I imagine similar classes are taught at schools where you learn to be a Jedi or any job where interacting with children is involved.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Don Logan said:


> I am with you brohiem, I have a 8926 mod that is 98% done that I can't complete because there is a certain part that has been giving me fits for two weeks now, I will give you a small hint to what it is, it rymes with "[email protected]#$%^7 BEZEL"
> 
> Considering the amount of work, parts, tools, money and effort I have put into it and to not be able to wear it, is truly a master level class in patience and stress management. I imagine similar classes are taught at schools where you learn to be a Jedi or any job where interacting with children is involved.


Aw c'mon! If my 42 year old, shaking hands self can do it within an hour, anyone can! (This is a proven theory taken from a poll of over 3000 Depends wearing gentlemen...and 1 lady)


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

MP83 said:


> Waiting for this one (I should have it by tomorrow/early next week):
> 
> View attachment 1479677
> 
> ...


Finally done, the poor man's OVM










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

MP83 said:


> Finally done, the poor man's OVM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job...it looks great!


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

Don Logan said:


> I am with you brohiem, I have a 8926 mod that is 98% done that I can't complete because there is a certain part that has been giving me fits for two weeks now, I will give you a small hint to what it is, it rymes with "[email protected]#$%^7 BEZEL"
> 
> Considering the amount of work, parts, tools, money and effort I have put into it and to not be able to wear it, is truly a master level class in patience and stress management. I imagine similar classes are taught at schools where you learn to be a Jedi or any job where interacting with children is involved.


I COMPLETELY feel your pain! My bezel wasn't 100% perfect but it was close enough that I would have at least been able to wear the watch until I perfected that part of it... That is, until the movement decided to change my plans!!!

Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> Aw c'mon! If my 42 year old, shaking hands self can do it within an hour, anyone can! (This is a proven theory taken from a poll of over 3000 Depends wearing gentlemen...and 1 lady)


Its not the getting of the bezel back on, that's not the the problem. Here's my problem: the bezel and insert are off, I put the click spring on the watch I then slip the bezel over the spring I turn it, it clicks, no problems, I feed the retaining wire thru the top of the bezel until it's totally in place, I turn the bezel, it clicks, no problem, I apply the insert, do one turn around, no problems.....

THEN, if I turn it again it gets tighter, and tighter, and then after 3-5 full turns it jams so tight it feels like I welded it on.

This happens every time! I've checked the bezel unit a hundred times to see if I damaged it during removal, I really don't think I have. So that leaves me to with the click spring or retaining wire. I am thinking its the retaining wire because whenever I remove it after it jams, it starts to turn freely after removing maybe a quarter of the wire.

Now kindly excuse me, if I keep speaking about this I will no doubt start violating forum languages rules.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Don Logan said:


> Its not the getting of the bezel back on, that's not the the problem. Here's my problem: the bezel and insert are off, I put the click spring on the watch I then slip the bezel over the spring I turn it, it clicks, no problems, I feed the retaining wire thru the top of the bezel until it's totally in place, I turn the bezel, it clicks, no problem, I apply the insert, do one turn around, no problems.....
> 
> THEN, if I turn it again it gets tighter, and tighter, and then after 3-5 full turns it jams so tight it feels like I welded it on.
> 
> ...


Wow, that really sucks  I wonder what causes it....I have definitely read about some 8926's having an extremely tight and hard to move bezel. Maybe it's just a QC issue?

I hate when something like that happens. Especially right at the end of all the work put into it. I hope you can sort it out soon!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow. Bummers all around on those bezels. Makes me want to stick to the easy stuff...and by the sounds of it the easy stuff would be servicing vintage chronographs....but, on the bright side, that MP83 MILSUB mod looks awesome! Love the orangish lume. Really killer.


----------



## Watchuthinking (Apr 11, 2013)

Don Logan said:


> I apply the insert, .


What happens if you don't apply the insert, and turn the bezel multiple times? I haven't worked on an Invicta, but had a similar problem with a 20 atmos. Is the insert 'self adhesive'? If the adhesive ring is too wide it may be fouling up the smooth working of the bezel/retaining circlip.


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

Is this new? Not seen it before - just seen it sterile









Edit: nevermind - did some more googlin


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Don Logan said:


> Its not the getting of the bezel back on, that's not the the problem. Here's my problem: the bezel and insert are off, I put the click spring on the watch I then slip the bezel over the spring I turn it, it clicks, no problems, I feed the retaining wire thru the top of the bezel until it's totally in place, I turn the bezel, it clicks, no problem, I apply the insert, do one turn around, no problems.....
> 
> THEN, if I turn it again it gets tighter, and tighter, and then after 3-5 full turns it jams so tight it feels like I welded it on.
> 
> ...


Did you use strong adhesive behind Bezel insert ?

It happens when I use bezel inserts with adhesive, it then starts to get better. Run water and keep turning it under the water.


----------



## Audi2003 (Mar 30, 2013)

MP83 said:


> Finally done, the poor man's OVM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I purchase one of these?


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Audi2003 said:


> Where can I purchase one of these?


You can find them in eBay Germany (look on their local site). The hands are from Raffles Time.

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Audi2003 (Mar 30, 2013)

MP83 said:


> You can find them in eBay Germany (look on their local site). The hands are from Raffles Time.
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


I knew they were on eBay, just couldn't remember the Germany part. Thank you!


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Audi2003 said:


> I knew they were on eBay, just couldn't remember the Germany part. Thank you!


Get one, I think that for just under $200 (what I paid for it including the hands) it's a great value, the watch is solid. That said, the lume is mediocre and the clasp is not that great, kind of difficult to open, but other than that I'm really happy with it.

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

My 702 crown should be arriving any day. I've gotten tired of looking at the sterile crown. It doesn't feel right.


----------



## davidpg (Mar 4, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> My 702 crown should be arriving any day. I've gotten tired of looking at the sterile crown. It doesn't feel right.


Sup, twin?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Glitch in the matrix.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

davidpg said:


> Sup, twin?


2 of 4 dials out in the wild. I still think that insert would look better in my bezel.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey guyz! Can I join????!! My take on how I see the Tudor shield every time I look at my Pelagos. Marvel at the amazing GIMP skills!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

You ruined the Tudor shield for me the first time you told me about your opinion. Even funnier seeing it like this.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

One more might be coming...


----------



## Jwritchie76 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello all. Been a long time since my last post here. Matter of fact last time I checked in I had purchased my Debaufre Ocean 1. 3 years+ ago. Well it still runs and looks great but I am patiently waiting for KIGER to take pre-orders for his MILSUB. Time for an upgrade! In the meantime.....Here's my Ocean 1 today. Pretty dang reliable watch for the $200 I invested!










Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Signalprick said:


> Hello all. Been a long time since my last post here. Matter of fact last time I checked in I had purchased my Debaufre Ocean 1. 3 years+ ago. Well it still runs and looks great but I am patiently waiting for KIGER to take pre-orders for his MILSUB. Time for an upgrade! In the meantime.....Here's my Ocean 1 today. Pretty dang reliable watch for the $200 I invested!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$200????! Wow, that's awesome. Hey, if you're wanting to make your investment back and put it towards that Kiger, I would be a really nice gentleman and help you out  Love that Debaufre!


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Since I needed a place for my watches and looked for Canvas roll - all decent ones came out to be 70 USD+

So me and my gf decided produce our own Canvas Roll - Here is a early prototype out of non canvas fabric.

We'll make some canvas ones next week.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Bugra said:


> Since I needed a place for my watches and looked for Canvas roll - all decent ones came out to be 70 USD+
> 
> So me and my gf decided produce our own Canvas Roll - Here is a early prototype out of non canvas fabric.
> 
> ...


That is cool. Gotta say, this forum, for being a place dedicated largely to consumer goods, always surprises me with the sheer numbers of people who say "couldn't find what I wanted at a price I wanted , so it made my own super professional, high quality item at home." Very inspirational.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah exactly, we are actually planning to produce plenty and sell around 25 bucks. Will share more photos once we finished the canvas roll.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Bugra said:


> Yeah exactly, we are actually planning to produce plenty and sell around 25 bucks. Will share more photos once we finished the canvas roll.


That is awesome! Do you know when you will have some to buy? I am planning on getting a watch roll next month.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Hopefully in 10 days Canvas ones will be ready. Will let you know.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Look forward to seeing the final product, what kind of canvas are you using?



Bugra said:


> Hopefully in 10 days Canvas ones will be ready. Will let you know.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

MP83 said:


> Look forward to seeing the final product, what kind of canvas are you using?


We will shop for Canvas fabric this week. I will share the thickness and all.

I may start a different thread in affordable's forum with - Affordable roll for all watches- headline.


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

Signalprick said:


> Hello all. Been a long time since my last post here. Matter of fact last time I checked in I had purchased my Debaufre Ocean 1. 3 years+ ago. Well it still runs and looks great but I am patiently waiting for KIGER to take pre-orders for his MILSUB. Time for an upgrade! In the meantime.....Here's my Ocean 1 today. Pretty dang reliable watch for the $200 I invested!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like Imitrex, I would also be happy to rip that right off your wrist for the right price


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Got caught in a sudden downpour at the farmers market this morning. I can vouch that a HR case is rainproof.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> Hey guyz! Can I join????!! My take on how I see the Tudor shield every time I look at my Pelagos. Marvel at the amazing GIMP skills!
> 
> View attachment 1511035


hahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahhahhhhahahahhhhaaa............


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Bugra said:


> We will shop for Canvas fabric this week. I will share the thickness and all.
> 
> I may start a different thread in affordable's forum with - Affordable roll for all watches- headline.


Do you have any plans to sell internationally? I am in Europe and would love one of these.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah we will ship Worldwide. Actually I already started selling some but not canvas yet. I'll pm you the details.


----------



## Jwritchie76 (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys. You know, when you get a decent deal like what I got on the Ocean 1 you can really appreciate what you got. I don't see myself parting with it anytime soon. Even though I would like to "upgrade" it remains a top shelf Sub homage in my book. I just removed the cyclops a week ago and prefer it without. Here are a few parting shots for now. Have a great weekend!


















Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## cotyhoffman (May 13, 2014)

just got this in the mail!! Ive been following this for a while and have been waiting for this to post on here. I absolutely love the invicta 8926ob with the Nh35A movement. My every day wear from now on since I can't afford to get a lot of watches!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Signalprick said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys. You know, when you get a decent deal like what I got on the Ocean 1 you can really appreciate what you got. I don't see myself parting with it anytime soon. Even though I would like to "upgrade" it remains a top shelf Sub homage in my book. I just removed the cyclops a week ago and prefer it without. Here are a few parting shots for now. Have a great weekend!


The Debaufre Ocean 1 is a classic, and a worthy Sub homage in every respect. I wore this one for a year-and-a-half as my near daily.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

cotyhoffman said:


> just got this in the mail!! Ive been following this for a while and have been waiting for this to post on here. I absolutely love the invicta 8926ob with the Nh35A movement. My every day wear from now on since I can't afford to get a lot of watches!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahhhh yes, but you can afford Lagunitas!! Life, it's not so bad!

I'd rather have one nice watch and cold California IPA than two nice watches and noPA.


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

Imitrex said:


> Hey guyz! Can I join????!! My take on how I see the Tudor shield every time I look at my Pelagos. Marvel at the amazing GIMP skills!
> 
> View attachment 1511035


Oh dear! I can't unsee this now!


----------



## cotyhoffman (May 13, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Ahhhh yes, but you can afford Lagunitas!! Life, it's not so bad!
> 
> I'd rather have one nice watch and cold California IPA than two nice watches and noPA.


That's exactly what that was too!! I love the new watch though. I can't stop playing with it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey guys canvas rolls are ready - it may be wrong to post this here but I promised. You can go to below link for more details.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/fs-brand-new-canvas-watch-rolls-1037761.html

And some sneak peak


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Camo is ready. And a sneak peak


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Don Logan said:


>


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Feeling Blue today. 
Must admit. I have worn this watch for about 2 months solid. 
Need to get rid of the shine on the bracelet though, bothers me too much.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Ahhhh yes, but you can afford Lagunitas!! Life, it's not so bad!
> 
> I'd rather have one nice watch and cold California IPA than two nice watches and noPA.


I like the way you drink, er, think, Sonic!


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

To Harrym71:

Easiest mod ever, will cost ya less then $2 (maybe free) and take about 5 minutes. Are you familiar with green and maroon scotchbrite pads?


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

MP83 said:


> Finally done, the poor man's OVM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I am looking around the marc & sons website right now, and I am curious, am I the only one who's thinking in 2 years from now we are all going to be posting in the "best submariner homage part 3" thread saying things like "hey remember when you could get a Marc & Sons for just $240?!" ?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Don Logan said:


> So I am looking around the marc & sons website right now, and I am curious, am I the only one who's thinking in 2 years from now we are all going to be posting in the "best submariner homage part 3" thread saying things like "hey remember when you could get a Marc & Sons for just $240?!" ?


Others may disagree, but I would not pay $240 for a Miyata 8215.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Duplicated comment


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> Others may disagree, but I would not pay $240 for a Miyata 8215.





Don Logan said:


> So I am looking around the marc & sons website right now, and I am curious, am I the only one who's thinking in 2 years from now we are all going to be posting in the "best submariner homage part 3" thread saying things like "hey remember when you could get a Marc & Sons for just $240?!" ?


Mine was about $165 shipped from eBay... IMO is a really good bang for your buck. About the Miyota 8215 I don't have a problem with it, in fact I like it, it's a reliable workhorse and there are plenty of parts available for modding

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Don Logan said:


> To Harrym71:
> 
> Easiest mod ever, will cost ya less then $2 (maybe free) and take about 5 minutes. Are you familiar with green and maroon scotchbrite pads?


Yes, thank you. 
I did the case a while back. Will have to tackle the bracelet.


----------



## JArcilla (Dec 26, 2010)

3 versions of the Sandoz 1953 d-70 sub auto


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

JArcilla said:


> 3 versions of the Sandoz 1953 d-70 sub auto


I'm confused. Is that a Tudor - Sandoz Franken on the left?!? &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;

More details on the trio please.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> Others may disagree, but I would not pay $240 for a Miyata 8215.


This is my biggest problem with the upcoming Hager Commando's. They are seriously gorgeous. But over $700 for a watch with a Miyota 9015 in it? You can get a new Miyota 9015 for $85 on Ebay.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Oooooh! I'm here to help the masses, yet again, with my (at least) once a month posting of "QUICK! GRAB IT!!!" heads up posts.

Our very own Sub Homage thread permanent resident Jelliottz is selling his Tiger Concept! I would be all over it, if I liked 3, 6, 9 dials!

Gogogogo
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/tiger-concepts-big-crown-sub-3-6-9-dial-v3-1039119.html#post7908822


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2014)

Gigandet Sea Ground.

Sent from my thl T100S using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

cittizaan said:


> Gigandet Sea Ground.
> 
> Sent from my thl T100S using Tapatalk


Black and gold or Rootbeer? Either way I like it!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Love that Gigandet case back!


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

My Sterile 6538 Homage - I guess white dial should have been better but already got this one

I also vintagized the leather strap at home


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2014)

Root beer bezel and dial with gold metal bezel and crown. I think its a good deal for 99 euros including delivery.

Sent from my thl T100S using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

cittizaan said:


> Root beer bezel and dial with gold metal bezel and crown. I think its a good deal for 99 euros including delivery.
> 
> Sent from my thl T100S using Tapatalk


Wish the size was 40 or 39 mm. How is the quality when you compare to 8926?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2014)

Its solidly built, no sharp edges or loose components. The bezel turns smoothly and hits all the marks. The crown screws down and when unscrewed winds easily. Very little rotor noise either. Its 40+ mms wide, but it doesn't wear large even on my skinny wrist. Overall, for the money, its a great deal. Accuracy is holding at +18 seconds since I got it.

Sent from my thl T100S using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I basically have to force myself to wear a watch other than this.









Now if my crown would ever show up... It cleared customs 11 days ago. Tracking stills says "in route to destination." I hate waiting.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> I basically have to force myself to wear a watch other than this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice carpet squares! Oh wait, you were talking about the watch.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

What the? How is Jelliottz Tiger Concept still up for sale?! Someone jump on that awesome homage!

I'm not a fan of root beer watches, but the Gigandet looks pretty nice.

Jelliottz, I am holding your crown for ransom!!! Ok, maybe not. Hopefully you get it soon!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Nice carpet squares! Oh wait, you were talking about the watch.


Groovy aren't they?? Good part is if you spill something and stain a square, pull it up and put down a new. It's a random pattern.



Imitrex said:


> What the? How is Jelliottz Tiger Concept still up for sale?! Someone jump on that awesome homage!
> 
> I'm not a fan of root beer watches, but the Gigandet looks pretty nice.
> 
> Jelliottz, I am holding your crown for ransom!!! Ok, maybe not. Hopefully you get it soon!


I thought something was fishy. Release it unharmed. I'll send you a frosty beverage.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

One of these doesn't hit the market every day. It's a little out of my price-comfort zone, but it could make one of you very happy. Take a peak...

1954 Very RARE Rolex Turn O Graph Gilt Dial Submariner Ref 6202 | eBay


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> One of these doesn't hit the market every day. It's a little out of my price-comfort zone, but it could make one of you very happy. Take a peak...
> 
> 1954 Very RARE Rolex Turn O Graph Gilt Dial Submariner Ref 6202 | eBay


I just fainted.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Maybe we can all pitch in? 1 week out of the year it's yours to wear. Then pass it on to the next contributor. You know. Kind of like a time share. Or crabs.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jelliottz said:


> One of these doesn't hit the market every day. It's a little out of my price-comfort zone, but it could make one of you very happy. Take a peak...
> 
> 1954 Very RARE Rolex Turn O Graph Gilt Dial Submariner Ref 6202 | eBay


Damn. If it had Mercedes hands, I'd buy it. ;-)


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Damn. If it had Mercedes hands, I'd buy it. ;-)


Buy it, send it to me, and ill swap in a set of merc hands for you. I promise it won't get lost in the return shipping.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Woot!!!!! Birthday gift SUCCESS!!!! She LOVES the Ternos!!! Last pic is Ternos and Pelagos.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Imitrex said:


> View attachment 1519329


Dude, that's awesome! But you look nothing like your avatar... ;-)


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> Dude, that's awesome! But you look nothing like your avatar... ;-)


Thanks!!! And ...... LOL. Yeah, Jimmy Buffett and I only bear a resemblance in music and lifestyle.


----------



## thepilot (Apr 11, 2013)

dasmi said:


> Ordered a Parnis green sub homage. Sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel. The cyclops does indeed magnify. It was advertised as having a Chinese movement, presumably the DG2813. When I opened it up, to my surprise it contains a Miyota 8245. So that's a plus. Swapped it onto an Invicta 8926 bracelet, because the included one was too short.


Did you get this from man****jie?


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

All right boys lets stop and refelect on what we have learned while we Celebrate page 200, and power on to the next 200 with:

*THE BEST SUBMARINER HOMAGE (PART 2)
BICENNTENIAL CELEBRATION - HULLABALOO - JUBILEE 
QUESTIONAIRE.

*​1.What is the Best Submariner Homage under $100?
2.What is the Best Submariner Homage under $200?
3.What is the Best Submariner Homage under $300?
4.What is the Best Submariner Homage under $400?
5.What is the Best Submariner Homage under $500?
6.What is the Best Submariner Homage between 500-1000?
7.What is the Best Submariner Homage mod?
8.What is the Best Asain Submariner Homage?
9.What is the Best German Submariner Homage?
10. What is the Best Swiss Submariner Homage? 
11. What company makes the Best Submariner Homages?
12. Subamariner Homages look the best with _____ (Fill in blank with a type of Bracelet/strap)
13. Subamariner Homages look the best with _____ (Fill in blank with a type of hands)
14. Pound for pound, dollar for dollar, best bang for you buck Submariner Homage is?
15. My next Submariner homage is a____?
16. What is the Best Submariner"Cousin" or "Subbish" watch?
17. My Favorite Subamriner Homage that I own is?
18. My Favorite Submariner Homage is?
19. My Favortie Submariner is?

*THE REASON WE ARE ALL HERE:

20. WHAT IS THE BEST SUBMARINER HOMMAGE?

And finally, use the space after question 20 to thank Fullers for creating the best thread on all of WUS(Suck on that*​*Military watches collection magazine thread!). Remember boys and girls, no right or wrong answers, explain your answers as much or as little as your movement desires, feel free to skip around just make it clear what question you're answering, and of course don't be shy with the pics. More the better, like, always.*


Thanks in advance to all who participate. Have at it!
*
*​


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Awesome questionnaire, but very difficult to follow on an iPhone. I won't BS anybody. I'll only answer based on actual tactile observations from watches I have owned or touched.

1) Parnis

2) Invicta

5) probably Sandoz or Grovana (lightly used of course).

7) anything having to do with James Bond.

8) Parnis

10) Tudor? Quite obviously. 

11) I'm sure it's a company that I don't own any watches from! 

12) NATO baby! Either the bond classic red/green/black or the tudor blue/orange combo, or my personal favorite, the real-deal admiralty gray.

13) close call. Snowflake is cool, but I'm going with sword hands, aka "MILSUB"

15) well, if I don't count an Aramar snowflake, it will likely be a Keiger! 

16) There are too many to chose from, especially among the swiss makers, so I will avoid that entirely and say Seiko Shogun (don't have one, but man they are sweet). Unless...you include the Omega Seamaster, in which case I am going to have to go with that.

20. I'll leave this to the experts. But I am eagerly awaiting your verdict.


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

Okay, I'll play!
1. Steel bagelsport Submariner
2. Chronotac Seamatic submariner and Alpha
3. Sandoz vintage submariner
4. 
5. 
6. Hmmm...tough call- Steinhart Ocean one (slightly more than $500) and MKii submariner (nearing $1000)
7. Aftermarket dial (aged, vintage relumed and given a matte finish of course) and aged hands
8. Chronotac Seamatic Submariner- the case has lug holes, not something you see everyday!
9. Steinhart, of course!
10. I don't know if this counts, but Pre-TAG Heuer 980s (although they're quartz) are gorgeous and I really like them!
11. No one makes/can make the 'best'; only you can build/customise a watch to make it "the best"! 
12. Oyster bracelet (solid, folded and rivet) with a brushed finish
13. Angle-cut Cathedral hands (which reflects light-gorgeous) followed by my favourite; snowflake hands!
14. Can't decide!
15. Next is a big-crown homage with an ETA2824
16. I would have to say a Seiko SKX031 with appropriate mods would make a good "subbish" watch!
17. My very own custom built Snowflake fantasy homage
18. MKii submariner (not picky, anything would do!)
19. 5512, 5513, 1675GMT (remove if necessary), 1680, Tudor 7016, 9611, 9611/0 and 76100. I love 'em all!


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

So here's my Snowflake after five months' hard wear-


















The matte acrylic coating on the bezel insert wore off after about two weeks so now I'm stuck with this gloss insert (which surprisingly takes a beating!) I'll be attempting a vintage relume on both the hands and dial soon!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

jaliya48 said:


> So here's my Snowflake after five months' hard wear-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks great! Bonus points for wearing it Yeager-style.


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks! I picked up that bezel position from you, if I recall correctly


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Love the post Don Logan. Will have to make my list a little later on.

In the meantime. His and hers! The Ternos is outstanding.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> Love the post Don Logan. Will have to make my list a little later on.


Do you have to make your list later because you're celebrating?

Because you won something?

On e-bay?

Today?

Hmm?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Don Logan said:


> Do you have to make your list later because you're celebrating?
> 
> Because you won something?
> 
> ...


No  The bidding got higher than I wanted to spend. BUT, the only reason I even wanted the Squale, was to be my designated watch for wearing Natos and Zulus on. I think I have a remedy for that situation, which will cost a LOT less than a watch. Maybe I'm different, but to me, a Pepsi bezel does not look good on a majority of straps due to the color variance. Sooooo, I've asked for a black bezel insert (after market) for my GMT for Father's Day. And as much as I hate to say it, the Pelagos is entirely way too thick to look right (to me) on a Nato.

But still, thank you very much for the heads up on the auction.

Awww yeah!










Sooo, let's do the list!

1.What is the Best Submariner Homage under $100? *Invicta 8926C/OB w NH35A*
2.What is the Best Submariner Homage under $200? *Invicta 8926C/OB w NH35A*
3.What is the Best Submariner Homage under $300? *Used Sandodoz Sub*
4.What is the Best Submariner Homage under $400? *Used Squale 20 Atmos (for 40mm) or used Steinhart Ocean 1 Black (for 42mm)*
5.What is the Best Submariner Homage under $500? *New Squale 20 Atmos (for 40mm) or new Steinhart Ocean 1 Black (for 42mm)*
6.What is the Best Submariner Homage between 500-1000? *For vintage, MKII Nassau. For modern, I have to go with Davosa Ternos.*
7.What is the Best Submariner Homage mod? *Invicta 8926C/OB w NH35A with Dagaz BB tribute dials, mercedes hands (rose gold for standard BB homage, standard silver for new silver indices dial)*
8.What is the Best Asain Submariner Homage? *Invicta 8926C/OB w NH35A*
9.What is the Best German Submariner Homage? *Steinhart Ocean 1 Black*
10. What is the Best Swiss Submariner Homage? *Davosa Ternos*
11. What company makes the Best Submariner Homages? *Vintage...MKII. Modern...Davosa.*
12. Subamariner Homages look the best with *Oyster (for SS), Nato* 
13. Subamariner Homages look the best with *Mercedes!!!!!!!!!!!*
14. Pound for pound, dollar for dollar, best bang for you buck Submariner Homage is? *Squale 20 Atmos*
15. My next Submariner homage is a____? *(Maybe) Raven Vintage*
16. What is the Best Submariner"Cousin" or "Subbish" watch? *Tudor Pelagos*
17. My Favorite Subamriner Homage that I own is? *My wife's Davosa Ternos*
18. My Favorite Submariner Homage is? *MKII Kingston*
19. My Favortie Submariner is? *Vintage - 6538*. *Modern - 16610*
20. What is the best Submariner homage? *Vintage - MKII Kingston. Modern - Davosa Ternos *


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Awesome questionnaire, but very difficult to follow on an iPhone. I won't BS anybody. I'll only answer based on actual tactile observations from watches I have owned or touched.
> 
> 1) Parnis
> 
> ...


 b-)


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Dammit, I seem to have an urge to buy another 8926...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

jaliya48 said:


> Okay, I'll play!
> 1. Steel bagelsport Submariner
> 2. Chronotac Seamatic submariner and Alpha
> 3. Sandoz vintage submariner
> ...


|>


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> No  The bidding got higher than I wanted to spend. BUT, the only reason I even wanted the Squale, was to be my designated watch for wearing Natos and Zulus on. I think I have a remedy for that situation, which will cost a LOT less than a watch. Maybe I'm different, but to me, a Pepsi bezel does not look good on a majority of straps due to the color variance. Sooooo, I've asked for a black bezel insert (after market) for my GMT for Father's Day. And as much as I hate to say it, the Pelagos is entirely way too thick to look right (to me) on a Nato.
> 
> But still, thank you very much for the heads up on the auction.
> 
> Awww yeah!


Aww. Shucks. Thats so awful. You lost out on a Squale, and have to resort to wearing your Rolex GMT. Wow. I feel so bad for you.

b-)


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Don Logan said:


> Aww. Shucks. Thats so awful. You lost out on a Squale, and have to resort to wearing your Rolex GMT. Wow. I feel so bad for you.
> 
> b-)


Thanks for the condolences. I will somehow survive this terrible fait. But I do miss the fact that I won't have that Atmos. It was gorgeous.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> 1.What is the Best Submariner Homage under $100? *Invicta 8926C/OB*
> 2.What is the Best Submariner Homage under $200? *Invicta 8926C/OB*
> 3.What is the Best Submariner Homage under $300? *Used Sandodoz Sub*
> 4.What is the Best Submariner Homage under $400? *Used Squale 20 Atmos (for 40mm) or used Steinhart Ocean 1 Black (for 42mm) - **Oh no you don't! CHOOSE! *
> ...


|>


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> Thanks for the condolences. I will somehow survive this terrible fait. But I do miss the fact that I won't have that Atmos. It was gorgeous.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I wouldnt worry, being back in stock for the time being is going to drive the aftermarket price down(ask me how I know - o|). Your going to be able to find them for a hundred $ less or even more then what that auction ended for, if you keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Alrighty. Here we go with the 20 questions.

1. Best under $100 - Bagelsport Sub: Stainless, dg movement, lots if parts, and decent out if the box. You can get 3 for about $100.

2. Best under $200 - Invicta 8926: See above but improve the fit, finish, and movement. You can find these for under $100, but $100-$120 is common. Plus, I wanted the Bagel to make the list.

3. Best under $300 - I feel like a broken record, but a vintage Sandoz. ETA movement, great styling, and most have lots of character. You can find them in 36mm, 38mm, and 40mm.

4. Best under $400 - Squale 20 Atmos (used): Spot on design with diving heritage to back it up.

5. Best under $500 - Raven Vintage 40mm (used): You can get them with and without crown guards. What's not to live about a domed acrylic crystal?!?

6. Best from $500-$1000 - normally I would say the MKII Nassau, but I'm going to throw a wild card in here. Go look up the Titus Calypsomatic. 

7. Best Sub homage mod - I read this as you can only change 1 thing. I would have to say bezel insert swap. You can completely change the character of the watch with only novice level modding skills. Anyone can do this, and it looks dang good.

8. Best Asian sub homage - Invicta 8926

9. Best German sub homage - Steinhart Ocean One Milsub

10. Best Swiss sub homage - MKII Kingston. I would say Tudor, but I don't personally consider that a homage. I consider it a real Submariner. 

11. Company who makes the best sub homages - now don't anyone go and get upset, but I'm going to say Helenarou. Here's why: The question says best sub HOMAGES, plural. HR makes several high quality homages, uses ETA movements, and sells parts too. He has made a 6538, 5513, 5517, 16610, Snowflake, and a Deep Sea Sea Dweller. All your wants are covered for $600 or less.

12. A sub looks best on vintage leather with minimal stitching at the lugs.

13. A sub looks best with snowflake hands. Is anyone surprised I said this?

14. Pound for pound, the best bang for your buck sub homage is the Invicta 8926.

15. My next sub homage is... I don't know. I built my grail sub.

16. Best subbish cousin is the Seiko Skx007.

17. Best sub homage I own is my Franken Tudor Snowflake.

18. Favorite sub homage is the MKII Kingston.

19. My favorite Submariner is the Tudor 7924 and the Tudor 9401 MN.

20. Best Sub homage overall is whichever one you're wearing. I know that's cheesy, but we all love the same watch. 


Thanks James for starting such a great thread, and thank you for answering all of my sub questions along the way.
Sent from my RM-893_nam_tmous_201 using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Stupid Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Stupid Tapatalk x2


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Great post idea, Don Logan! I am so excited about answering that I am going to do it later this evening when I can type it up pretty with pics. Stand by, ye Sub-Lubbers!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Bwaaa, bwaaa Loud Noises! A tudor a real sub? It's a real case, I'll grant you that, but you are going to be fighting an uphill battle to say a "real sub" could have an ETA movement! Standby for heavy rolls, as they say in the seagoing business. 

Totally agree with you on Helenarou by the way...I didn't mention it because I've never actually encountered one, but if my plans for my next sub style watch come together, that's what I'll be wearing!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Bwaaa, bwaaa Loud Noises! A tudor a real sub? It's a real case, I'll grant you that, but you are going to be fighting an uphill battle to say a "real sub" could have an ETA movement! Standby for heavy rolls, as they say in the seagoing business.
> 
> Totally agree with you on Helenarou by the way...I didn't mention it because I've never actually encountered one, but if my plans for my next sub style watch come together, that's what I'll be wearing!


I'll beg to differ with you there, Sonic. Since Rolex S.A. chose to put the word "Submariner" on its Tudor line of dive watches, then who am I to say they are not genuine "Submariners." Nobody, I tell you. I am a nobody...

Said another way: "A Tudor Submariner is a Submariner."


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Imitrex said:


>


Beautiful shots, the both of them.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

This one...


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> I'll beg to differ with you there, Sonic. Since Rolex S.A. chose to put the word "Submariner" on its Tudor line of dive watches, then who am I to say they are not genuine "Submariners." Nobody, I tell you. I am a nobody...
> 
> Said another way: "A Tudor Submariner is a Submariner."


Preach it Professor Fullers!!! Class dismissed.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Allright. Here's my go. I used a keyboard and the full WUS site and everything... And there's pics!

*THE BEST SUBMARINER HOMAGE (PART 2)
BICENNTENIAL CELEBRATION - HULLABA... - Etc., Etc.

*​1.What is the Best Submariner Homage under $100?
*Invicta 8926obv2 with the Seiko NH35A hacking/hand winding automatic movement of awesomeness.
*









2.What is the Best Submariner Homage under $200?
*Invicta 8926obv2 with the Seiko NH35A hacking/hand winding automatic movement of awesomeness.
*









3.What is the Best Submariner Homage under $300?
*Invicta 8926obv2 with the Seiko NH35A hacking/hand winding automatic movement of awesomeness.









*
4.What is the Best Submariner Homage under $400?
*Invicta 8926obv2 with the Seiko NH35A hacking/hand winding automatic movement of awesomeness. *(Hang with me here. There's a freaking Seiko movement in these things.)










5.What is the Best Submariner Homage under $500?
*Squale 20 Atmos - Any model. I had the DLC for a while...










But my favorite of the 20 Atmoses released thus far is the Maxi. *(Borrowed pic.)*









*
6.What is the Best Submariner Homage between 500-1000?
*The MkII Nassau *(Borrowed pics.)









or (my favorite)










or (for $1,100)










7.What is the Best Submariner Homage mod?
*Invicta 8926obv2 with the Seiko NH35A hacking/hand winding automatic movement of awesomeness. With Dagaz Dial and Snowflake Hands.

In Black?










Or Blue?









*
8.What is the Best Asain Submariner Homage?
*My choice is the Invicta 8926obv2, but you knew that already.

Another Asian that strikes my fancy, but I have not handled is the Armida A9. But! The A9 costs $400, only comes in MilSub configuration, and has the same movement as the $80 Invicta! *(Borrowed pic.)*










I suppose there is also the recently released OWC models, which are supposed to be amazing, but are also pretty hard to get...* (Pic borrowed from WUS user Lexvil who actually dives with his watches.)










9.What is the Best German Submariner Homage?
*My vote is for Roland Kemmner's 007. (Sorry, Steinhart, the Kemmner is the right size (40mm).) *(Borrowed pic.)*









*
10. What is the Best Swiss Submariner Homage? 
*I'm not putting Mk II here because, Bill Yao seems to be emphasizing "Built in the USA" with his watches these days (see first Nassau pic, above). Even the Kingstons were all practically taken apart and rebuilt by Bill himself in PA before shipping them out.

So, best Swiss Submariner Homage goes to: Squale 20 Atmos. *(Borrowed pic.)*









*

11. What company makes the Best Submariner Homages?
*MkII Watches.* *Period.*










12. Subamariner Homages look the best with _____ (Fill in blank with a type of Bracelet/strap)
*NATOs!








*

13. Subamariner Homages look the best with _____ (Fill in blank with a type of hands)
*First choice: Mercedes.*










*Second choice: Snowflake.

*









14. Pound for pound, dollar for dollar, best bang for you buck Submariner Homage is?
*Invicta 8926obv2.
*
15. My next Submariner homage is a____?
*The one I put on tomorrow morning.*

16. What is the Best Submariner"Cousin" or "Subbish" watch?
*This question is irrelevant. Or the Tudor Black Bay. Your choice. *(Borrowed pic.)









17. My Favorite Subamriner Homage that I own is?
*My Mk II Kingston. 









*
18. My Favorite Submariner Homage is?
*The Mk II Kingston.*










19. My Favortie Submariner is?
*A tossup.**

A Rolex 5513 (if possible from my birth year of '75).* (Pic borrowed from Bulang & Sons.)








*
Or a '75 Tudor 9401/0 Marine Nationale. *(Pic borrowed from Scubawatch.org.)









*THE REASON WE ARE ALL HERE:

20. WHAT IS THE BEST SUBMARINER HOMMAGE?

Why, the Kingston, of course!











*


----------



## faithfulwatchlover (Jun 6, 2014)

Fullers1845 said:


> Let's keep the Sub love going, folks!
> 
> Here's a link to the original thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2119591
> 
> ...


Beauty


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> Preach it Professor Fullers!!! Class dismissed.


Hahaha. I was expecting someone (anyone?) to pick up the controversy and run with it. I assure you my post was for the purpose of devil's advocacy only. I believe you are all perfectly within your rights to consider your Tudor a submariner.

It also appears that I need to by an Invicta 8926obv2 to accompany my older Invicta Pro Diver with the Miyota somethingorother in it.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Hahaha. I was expecting someone (anyone?) to pick up the controversy and run with it. I assure you my post was for the purpose of devil's advocacy only. I believe you are all perfectly within your rights to consider your Tudor a submariner.
> 
> It also appears that I need to by an Invicta 8926obv2 to accompany my older Invicta Pro Diver with the Miyota somethingorother in it.


There's actually a lot of people who believe a Tudor Sub isn't a "real" Sub for the exact reason you just said; the use of a ETA movement. I'm just not one of them. ;-)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> It also appears that I need to by an Invicta 8926obv2 to accompany my older Invicta Pro Diver with the Miyota somethingorother in it.


Have you not done that yet? Yes, you do! Go! Now! Buy!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok, so none of my pics in that post that took me 2 hrs to write are showing up in my Tapatalk. If you have the same problem, please go view it at the full WUS site on the web. The pics are worth it!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Fullers1845 said:


> Have you not done that yet? Yes, you do! Go! Now! Buy!


Alright, alright, assuming I were I buy such a watch for $88....with free shipping. The one thing that's always bothered me a little about that one is he Invicta stock seconds hand. Assuming, again hypothetically, that I were to go for such a ridiculous shiny object with engraved rotor and exhibition case back, where would one find MILSUB hands for an NH35A (I'm sure it's been done and there's already a thread).

PS ...I'm in tapatalk and I can see them in all their invisqualetudor awesomeness.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Ok, so none of my pics in that post that took me 2 hers to write are showing up in my Tapatalk. If you have the same problem, please go view it at the full WUS site on the web. The pics are worth it!


Showing for me in Tapatalk. 
So are you saying I should buy another 8926, Fullers?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

Don Logan said:


> |>


Hey Don,
Thanks for replying! I agree with Chronotac; their dials are excellent and the lug-holes are a nice touch! I've never handled one in person so I can't comment on their quality, but I might cave in and buy one to modify. Can the case be modded to withstand at least 3ATM? The vintage-ish dial is also great; a vintage puffy-lume application and some acrylic clear to add some 'texture' would make it a killer dial!
I've been after those Heuer 980s for a while now, but they seem to sell in upwards of $400. Lovely dials and I've seen some examples with beautiful patina on the bezels! Regarding the straps; when I first built my Sub, I had it on a black leather strap. When I bought the sterile Oyster bracelet and had it installed, I realised that Subs look their best on a bracelet. I might buy a Bond NATO to recreate that epic wristie of 007's, but I probably will switch back to the Oyster afterwards Angle-cut hands make the difference between cheap homages and realistic Subs. The way the light reflects off those hands is mesmerising! 
I will be attempting to build the big crown myself. Cases are readily available with Tiger and HR, it's the little details that will take more time and planning! The SKX031 is a good watch as is, but I'm not fond of the day/date dial. So my first mod to a SKX031 would be swapping the dial with a Yobokies or DAGAZ dial with a date (or no date). 
Finally, deciding which MKii is tough but I thought long and hard and concluded that my favourite is the Nassau.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Alright, alright, assuming I were I buy such a watch for $88....with free shipping. The one thing that's always bothered me a little about that one is he Invicta stock seconds hand. Assuming, again hypothetically, that I were to go for such a ridiculous shiny object with engraved rotor and exhibition case back, where would one find MILSUB hands for an NH35A (I'm sure it's been done and there's already a thread).




Got these from 10watches.com


----------



## Macphisto54 (Mar 16, 2013)

jaliya48 said:


> Okay, I'll play!
> 
> 10. I don't know if this counts, but Pre-TAG Heuer 980s (although they're quartz) are gorgeous and I really like them!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Don Logan said:


> Got these from 10watches.com


I'll be first to ask where is the red triangle bezel from?

I'm assuming this is an Invicta? or no?


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> Allright. Here's my go. I used a keyboard and the full WUS site and everything... And there's pics!
> 
> *THE BEST SUBMARINER HOMAGE (PART 2)
> BICENNTENIAL CELEBRATION - HULLABA... - Etc., Etc.
> ...


How can I like this post more than once? This is spot on, I don't have to fill out the survey now


----------



## zeli9 (Dec 4, 2013)

Fullers1845 is the man - amazing post indeed, one of the best I've seen on this forum!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

dsbe90 said:


> How can I like this post more than once? This is spot on, I don't have to fill out the survey now


This is simply not true. You MUST go out and buy the ones listed, and show pictures of YOU wearing each one! Do it! NOW! 

Awesome list Fullers!!! I'll have to adjust mine, as I didn't think about Invicta being "Asian".

As for the "Tudor is a Rolex copy/homage!!!" thing, even to this day, there are still posts in the Rolex forums asking why Tudor ripped off Rolex with their designs. Heck, there was a poll about it a couple weeks ago!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

whatmeworry said:


> Showing for me in Tapatalk.
> So are you saying I should buy another 8926, Fullers?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Yes, Olly, you should. Then mod it with Dagaz parts for extra awesomeness.

If the Zombie Apocalypse hits and I am forced to sell my Kingston to buy food for my family, I would choose to wear an $80 Invicta 8926obv2. There would be an inexpensive G-shock backup, of course for when things get really nasty, but the 8926 would be my Watch.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Watchuthinking said:


> Fullers1845 said:
> 
> 
> > Allright. Here's my go.
> ...


----------



## Watchuthinking (Apr 11, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> Allright. Here's my go.
> 
> Fullers, thank you. When Tim Berners-Lee invented the internetz so scientists didn't have to walk down corridors at CERN, I doubt he knew what it would really be for. This thread, and that post, are what the web is for.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Yes, Olly, you should. Then mod it with Dagaz parts for extra awesomeness.
> 
> If the Zombie Apocalypse hits and I am forced to sell my Kingston to buy food for my family, I would choose to wear an $80 Invicta 8926obv2. There would be an inexpensive G-shock backup, of course for when things get really nasty, but the 8926 would be my Watch.


Bloody Amazon UK is confusing me by not having the correct picture on their listings (both show the Seamaster style bezel). I'm pretty sure the top one is actually the obv2... 









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gcmarx (Dec 1, 2013)

Bugra said:


> I'll be first to ask where is the red triangle bezel from?
> 
> I'm assuming this is an Invicta? or no?


I'm assuming it's this: http://www.10watches.com/apps/webstore/products/show/397875

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

thepilot said:


> Did you get this from man****jie?


Nope, ebay seller Wenping1970. It's a ceramic bezel model. I doubt the cheaper ones have Miyota movements, but maybe.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

whatmeworry said:


> Bloody Amazon UK is confusing me by not having the correct picture on their listings (both show the Seamaster style bezel). I'm pretty sure the top one is actually the obv2...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm... Afraid I'm not much help there. There's a 8926c a few links down on Amazon UK, but that might be the old Miyata version...


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Some guy on UK eBay trying to sell Bagelsports for £45 / $75 wtf! O_______o


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

synaptyx said:


> Some guy on UK eBay trying to sell Bagelsports for £45 / $75 wtf! O_______o
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


I saw that, taking advantage of the fact the £20 ones aren't listed as Bagels.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Hmmm... Afraid I'm not much help there. There's a 8926c a few links down on Amazon UK, but that might be the old Miyata version...


The last one I got was a Seiko so I might take the risk, can always return it

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

Richmondmike said:


> I saw that, taking advantage of the fact the £20 ones aren't listed as Bagels.


(And the fact that it is UK stock)
Clever but sneaky.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

WOOO. I'm so glad the Armida A9 is getting some love. It's seriously a very good piece imho. However I do not agree with the $400 price tag (I got mine used) seeing as it has the NH35A movement. It's definitely my favorite milsub homage. I was close to going on the wait list for the owc but the logo on the dial just puts me off.









On the other hand... No love for the 39mm Steineys??? :-(


----------



## tonyjmc (Jun 9, 2014)

I started looking at this thread trying to find the best homage to make a stab at the project x stealth sub.

But after trolling through 205 pages of part 2 & 164 of part 1 of these threads I still had no decision made but spotted a pic of Chuck Yeager wearing a big crown, no crown guard submariner 6538 with merc hand and red triangle bezel and the more I thought about it the more I wanted it.

I reckon that the Tiger Concepts JB 5508 Style is a good starting point and looks quite like it, bar the bezel, does anyone know what size bezel it has or will the Dagaz Vintage Red-T sub style insert fit it?

Cheers


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

tonyjmc said:


> I started looking at this thread trying to find the best homage to make a stab at the project x stealth sub.
> 
> But after trolling through 205 pages of part 2 & 164 of part 1 of these threads I still had no decision made but spotted a pic of Chuck Yeager wearing a big crown, no crown guard submariner 6538 with merc hand and red triangle bezel and the more I thought about it the more I wanted it.
> 
> ...


Sadly it wont fit. The Dagaz insert is too big. The 6538 and Tiger Concepts are 38mm watches. It has a much smaller bezel insert.

This is the cheapest one out there. I've bought many times from the seller. Good guy, and a pleasure to work with. Bond Submariner Style Bezel Insert 6538 5508 Red Triange 2 | eBay
This should fit the Tiger Concept case pretty well.


----------



## tonyjmc (Jun 9, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> Sadly it wont fit. The Dagaz insert is too big. The 6538 and Tiger Concepts are 38mm watches. It has a much smaller bezel insert.
> 
> This is the cheapest one out there. I've bought many times from the seller. Good guy, and a pleasure to work with. Bond Submariner Style Bezel Insert 6538 5508 Red Triange 2 | eBay
> This should fit the Tiger Concept case pretty well.


thats perfect, thank you so much, this is the bezel i was looking for and the other one was the best i could find

*edit - trigger pulled, can't wait


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Bugra said:


> I'll be first to ask where is the red triangle bezel from?
> 
> I'm assuming this is an Invicta? or no?


Can be found here:
Bond Submariner Style Bezel Insert 6538 5508 Red Triange 2 | eBay

Yes this a 8926 mod. Bezel from Raff, dial and hands from Dagaz, shark mesh from W.jean.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

iTreelex said:


> On the other hand... No love for the 39mm Steineys??? :-(
> 
> View attachment 1522897


I think they aren't getting much love, because they are incredibly rare now-a-days. Not many of us have had experience with them, from what I gather. Kinda like lack of mentioning Debaufre Ocean or Robert Poseidon. Another gorgeous one people aren't mentioning, is the Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage. That thing is damned gorgeous. I just wish it were 40mm.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Don Logan said:


> Yes this a 8926 mod. Bezel from Raff, dial and hands from Dagaz, shark mesh from W.jean.


Looks like a great project to start while I'm waiting on another part from Raffles that's on the slow boat from China!

I don't always copy other peoples mods, but when I do, I copy MILSUBs (somebody meme that).


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> I think they aren't getting much love, because they are incredibly rare now-a-days. Not many of us have had experience with them, from what I gather. Kinda like lack of mentioning Debaufre Ocean or Robert Poseidon. Another gorgeous one people aren't mentioning, is the Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage. That thing is damned gorgeous. I just wish it were 40mm.


Oh I DEFINITELY agree there imitrex. The ocean vintage is an absolute beauty besides its size. I would've flipped half my collection to get one if it were 40mm

You do have a point about the 39mm being rare. I've been hunting for a pepsi with no luck so far


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Imitrex said:


> I think they aren't getting much love, because they are incredibly rare now-a-days. Not many of us have had experience with them, from what I gather. Kinda like lack of mentioning Debaufre Ocean or Robert Poseidon. Another gorgeous one people aren't mentioning, is the Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage. That thing is damned gorgeous. I just wish it were 40mm.


The Ocean One Vintage is a beauty. I will own one before this year is out.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Don Logan said:


> Can be found here:
> Bond Submariner Style Bezel Insert 6538 5508 Red Triange 2 | eBay
> 
> Yes this a 8926 mod. Bezel from Raff, dial and hands from Dagaz, shark mesh from W.jean.


Sighhhh... Yes i know these bezels exceeding 30 bucks. Thought maybe you found somewhere for less.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Imitrex said:


> I think they aren't getting much love, because they are incredibly rare now-a-days. Not many of us have had experience with them, from what I gather. Kinda like lack of mentioning Debaufre Ocean or Robert Poseidon. Another gorgeous one people aren't mentioning, is the Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage. That thing is damned gorgeous. I just wish it were 40mm.


I had a 39mm Robert Poseidon GMT and really regret parting with it. Lovely watch and perfectly proportioned.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

What would you guys consider to be the best sterile dial homage? One that doesn't require modding and is readily available, for less than $300? Parnis?


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Bugra said:


> Sighhhh... Yes i know these bezels exceeding 30 bucks. Thought maybe you found somewhere for less.


Not sure if you can or not, but Ken is always very responsive to offers if you are buying more then one item.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

cittizaan said:


> Root beer bezel and dial with gold metal bezel and crown. I think its a good deal for 99 euros including delivery.
> 
> Sent from my thl T100S using Tapatalk


Could you be so kind as too tell me where exactly you found this for 99 euro? Thanks.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> Others may disagree, but I would not pay $240 for a Miyata 8215.


That is a completely fair thought, in fact I shared it untill this happened...


Before I got that I would have never spent more $200 on _any_ Miyota. But I got an amazing deal and impulse bought it. It was the asthetics that got me, plus being a New Yorker I felt like I should own a Deep Blue. I wasn't even aware it was a 8215 until after I had paid for it, it proabably would have stopped me. I am glad I missed that part because I am loving it, and it completley changed my preception of what a Miyota could be. If I had never bought that I would have never pulled the trigger on this...(A 9015 granted, but my thought was the same: too much $ for a Miyota)


I also picked up that DayNight because I am sorta, kinda, maybe going thru a _small_ tritium phase(on my desk as I write this)...


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

billbrasky said:


> What would you guys consider to be the best sterile dial homage? One that doesn't require modding and is readily available, for less than $300? Parnis?


IMHO, best sterile homage is the Tiger Concept. And for a lot less than $300!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Don Logan said:


> Could you be so kind as too tell me where exactly you found this for 99 euro? Thanks.


Check Amazon (.de):


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Well, now I've gone and purchased an Invicta 8926ob. Darn you guys. I guess I'm a natural follower. Got some goodies in my Dagaz cart too. If I can pull off my whole MILSUB mod for $140 I'll be pretty happy!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Here is a pretty cool read on the history if the Tudor MN Submariners. http://bulangandsons.com/tudor-and-the-french-navy-a-quarter-of-a-century-of-collaboration/


----------



## trikpa (Aug 31, 2013)

Bugra said:


> Sighhhh... Yes i know these bezels exceeding 30 bucks. Thought maybe you found somewhere for less.


A stock Bagelsport bezel could easily be turned into this one, just take off the pip, color the triangle red and glue the pip back on


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Here is a pretty cool read on the history if the Tudor MN Submariners. Bulang & Sons | Tudor and the French Navy


WHA-WHA-WHA WHAT IS THIS?! I might have to edit my questionaire answers...ya know, as soon as I get around to writing them.








Sonic, would like salad or some soup to go with all those _words_ you're going to have to eat?

b-)


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

trikpa said:


> A stock Bagelsport bezel could easily be turned into this one, just take off the pip, color the triangle red and glue the pip back on


Hey trikpa how would you go about doing this? What paint? I have experimented with this mod 3 seperate times and each time I was disapponted with the finish. I used testers model paint the last time and it looked just "ok", from a distance. I want as close to OEM as possibe.

If anyone has any tips on this I would be all ears.


----------



## trikpa (Aug 31, 2013)

I would do it with a matte car laquer.

Protect the rest of the bezel with some tape, slightly sand it so the paint would stick and sprayed it..

I think I will do it this week


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Alright kids... I'm digging into the parts box for a Sub-homage-thread-only giveaway. First person to call dibs gets this bezel insert. I've beaten it to crap, but its perfect for a vintage build. It has a $38.99 retail as new value, but this one in vintage form is priceless. Its made to fit a Submariner 16610, and it will likewise fit an Invicta 8926 or similar perfectly. Sorry guys, but CONUS only for shipping reasons. 








So do I hear a dibs??? 
Sent from my RM-893_nam_tmous_201 using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Stupid tapatalk double post...


----------



## Misterclean16 (Jun 1, 2014)

dibs? I dunno, I'm the FNG, so it's cool if you give it to someone more senior


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Misterclean16 said:


> dibs? I dunno, I'm the FNG, so it's cool if you give it to someone more senior


Seniority schmeniority... You've got yourself a red triangle bezel insert! PM me your address. I'll get it into the mail tomorrow. Maybe you'll have it by Friday. You just have to promise to put it to use.


----------



## Misterclean16 (Jun 1, 2014)

hey, thanks man. YGPM. This will look even better on the invicta than the beat up one I made!


----------



## Koby360 (Jan 15, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Don Logan said:


> WHA-WHA-WHA WHAT IS THIS?! I might have to edit my questionaire answers...ya know, as soon as I get around to writing them.
> View attachment 1524531
> 
> 
> ...


I never claimed to be a tudor expert. But I'll have a salad if it comes with olives and feta. Otherwise the soup sounds great.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Don Logan said:


> Hey trikpa how would you go about doing this? What paint? I have experimented with this mod 3 seperate times and each time I was disapponted with the finish. I used testers model paint the last time and it looked just "ok", from a distance. I want as close to OEM as possibe.
> 
> If anyone has any tips on this I would be all ears.


That's a great point. The tudor actually almost looks hand painted. If you do a good job of it, and then seal the paint with lacquer so it won't chip or peel, you could save yourself 35 smakeroos. I may try it. The lacquer will also have a leveling effect if applied evenly and in several coats, and will hide brush dabs, which will further he illusion that it's factory produced.


----------



## thepilot (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello guys.

I have just started with watch mods. The first was replacing the dial and hands of a Begelsport sub with milsub hands and dial but now i want more. I am planning a second mod with Acrylic dome crystal.

Can anyone advise what is the right acrylic crystal size and methods to replace the mineral glass with an acrylic crystal?

Thanks.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

My 8926 from Amazon arrive and it is indeed and obv2. Sweet! 
Now to size and brush the bracelet 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> Alright kids... I'm digging into the parts box for a Sub-homage-thread-only giveaway. First person to call dibs gets this bezel insert. I've beaten it to crap, but its perfect for a vintage build. It has a $38.99 retail as new value, but this one in vintage form is priceless. Its made to fit a Submariner 16610, and it will likewise fit an Invicta 8926 or similar perfectly. Sorry guys, but CONUS only for shipping reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dibs if the PM didn't work out


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

nick_sixx said:


> Dibs if the PM didn't work out


Sorry the bezel insert is headed off to Texas over my lunch break. All packed up and ready to go to its new owner.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> Sorry the bezel insert is headed off to Texas over my lunch break. All packed up and ready to go to its new owner.


All good!


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes, it's a homage. Yes, it's over branded. But this really is very hard to beat for £62 posted.


























Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Here is some more Rolex vs Tudor Submariner talk. Also some great Big Crown p0rn.

Tudor Big Crown 7922...Is it a Tudor or a Rolex ????


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Here is some more Rolex vs Tudor Submariner talk. Also some great Big Crown p0rn.
> 
> Tudor Big Crown 7922...Is it a Tudor or a Rolex ????


I love you guys, seriously I love all of you.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

What sort of bezel insert does a Parnis 40mm take? Would a Rolex red bezel fit?


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Tudor is basically Rolex's "less expensive" models with design differences. That's why Hans Wilsdorf founded Tudor way back in the day.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

whatmeworry said:


>


Lookin' smart, Olly!

It's not too hard to file "Invicta" off the side of the case with these new models either.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Lookin' smart, Olly!
> 
> It's not too hard to file "Invicta" off the side of the case with these new models either.


I'm almost tempted to try, but I'm a clumsy oaf so would probably screw it up

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

jelliottz said:


> Sorry the bezel insert is headed off to Texas over my lunch break. All packed up and ready to go to its new owner.


Nice!


----------



## gcmarx (Dec 1, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Here is a pretty cool read on the history if the Tudor MN Submariners. http://bulangandsons.com/tudor-and-the-french-navy-a-quarter-of-a-century-of-collaboration/


I showed this to my wife. She loooooved the Big Crown Tudor/Rolex and told me to get one...right up until we went to eBay :--) I suppose she'll just have to live with the Arctic Ocean for now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

gcmarx said:


> I showed this to my wife. She loooooved the Big Crown Tudor/Rolex and told me to get one...right up until we went to eBay :--) I suppose she'll just have to live with the Arctic Ocean for now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha! You should have had her sign something first.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

whatmeworry said:


> I'm almost tempted to try, but I'm a clumsy oaf so would probably screw it up
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


That's exactly what's preventing me from buying an Invicta... Man I wish I was more skilled for this kind of stuff

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

gcmarx said:


> I showed this to my wife. She loooooved the Big Crown Tudor/Rolex and told me to get one...right up until we went to eBay :--) I suppose she'll just have to live with the Arctic Ocean for now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What? C'mon man. Just pull the trigger. I just bought 3.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

MP83 said:


> That's exactly what's preventing me from buying an Invicta... Man I wish I was more skilled for this kind of stuff
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


Guys I thought the same exact thing, but trust me YOU CAN DO IT! It is the single most satisfying mod you can do IMO. The risk to reward scale swings wildly to the side of reward on this one.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Don Logan said:


> Guys I thought the same exact thing, but trust me YOU CAN DO IT! It is the single most satisfying mod you can do IMO. The risk to reward scale swings wildly to the side of reward on this one.


I agree. Make a plan, follow it, and you'll be good.

In my experience, The single most important thing to remember when you're constructing or deconstructing something is to always tell yourself no when you have a thought that goes "this would be way faster and easier if I just _______." (Insert tool here, belt sander, giant wheel grinder, etc.)


----------



## Jwritchie76 (Jan 3, 2009)

Just in from Gnomon. Love it!




































Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Dude, that's awesome! But you look nothing like your avatar... ;-)


With all due respect, neither do you.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Awesome choice!!!!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

svorkoetter said:


> With all due respect, neither do you.


Bahaahaha.


----------



## Jwritchie76 (Jan 3, 2009)

Imitrex said:


> Awesome choice!!!!


Thank you!

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

svorkoetter said:


> With all due respect, neither do you.


How do you know? ;-)


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Well. That's the Tiger gone. My wife claimed it this morning. 










Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

synaptyx said:


> Well. That's the Tiger gone. My wife claimed it this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool that your wife will wear a NATO. Mine thinks my NATO collection is just a stupid way for me to continue making purchases in between watches. I suppose she is partially correct.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Very cool that your wife will wear a NATO. Mine thinks my NATO collection is just a stupid way for me to continue making purchases in between watches. I suppose she is partially correct.


Very strange. Quite the opposite thinking of my wife. She sees Natos as a matching accessory for her outfit for whatever she's wearing that day. She LOVES Natos. Even her co-workers comment on how it's awesome that she can change the strap to match her outfit.


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> Very strange. Quite the opposite thinking of my wife. She sees Natos as a matching accessory for her outfit for whatever she's wearing that day. She LOVES Natos. Even her co-workers comment on how it's awesome that she can change the strap to match her outfit.


I know people here like to say "new shoes", but I look at changing straps - but NATOs especially - like ties. They can change the entire look with a simple swap.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

emaja said:


> I know people here like to say "new shoes", but I look at changing straps - but NATOs especially - like ties. They can change the entire look with a simple swap.


Heck yeah. And a Sub works well with ANY of them!

**Edit....OR, A GMT with black bezel insert! I know people drool over the Pepsi, but it's so nice to be able to change it up. Pepsi on SS Oyster bracelet, Black for Natos and leather! Just got the black insert today


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> Heck yeah. And a Sub works well with ANY of them!
> 
> **Edit....OR, A GMT with black bezel insert! I know people drool over the Pepsi, but it's so nice to be able to change it up. Pepsi on SS Oyster bracelet, Black for Natos and leather! Just got the black insert today
> View attachment 1528639


Looks fantastic! You're pretty quick at shucking oysters, eh? That bezel insert swap must have given you no issues at all.

Just bought a red triangle bezel today for the incoming Invicta sub mod. Looks like I have an experienced pool of WIS here if I run into any issues


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Looks fantastic! You're pretty quick at shucking oysters, eh? That bezel insert swap must have given you no issues at all.
> 
> Just bought a red triangle bezel today for the incoming Invicta sub mod. Looks like I have an experienced pool of WIS here if I run into any issues


Thank you! What makes shucking oysters so quick, is the lug holes......now, on my Pelagos, yeah....that's an entirely different story. Complete pain in the @$$! All watches should have drilled lug holes!

The bezel insert literally took about a minute to swap out. 

Now, swapping out the Invicta one........that's a whole different story! I can't wait to see how yours looks though!


----------



## H3O+ (May 23, 2009)

I'd wanted to mod my 8926 for a while. I was going to go full-snowflake, to complete the BB look, but I got on Raffles and fell in love with this:







So now I have it, a set of sword hands with matching lume, a movement holder, and a hand-remover incoming. It'll be interesting to see what the red bezel looks like with this combo--the Baymaster, I'm already calling it in my head.

I'll post a write-up when I get 'er done.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

I can't believe this one! I just won this on eBay for $88!!!

It says that the year is between 1971 - 1983. I also saw one listed that stated the same timeframe, and you could tell it was a LOT newer (flat crystal, different feature set), SOOOOO.....I'm just going to say that this one is from my birth year 

Running a recently serviced ETA 2836.

Can't WAIT to get it in!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

A bit late, but Happy Father's Day guys!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> I can't believe this one! I just won this on eBay for $88!!!
> 
> It says that the year is between 1971 - 1983. I also saw one listed that stated the same timeframe, and you could tell it was a LOT newer (flat crystal, different feature set), SOOOOO.....I'm just going to say that this one is from my birth year
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Nice pickup.


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice Watch !!! Here's mine !!!!!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Congratulations! Nice pickup.


Thanks Watch Hawk!!!!



Dalll said:


> Nice Watch !!! Here's mine !!!!!


Awesome! Yours looks a helluva lot cleaner, for sure. I won't touch mine after I get it. Well, maybe remove the bezel and clean under it, or get some of the corrosion off. Other than that, there is just too much character and history behind all of those blemishes and scratches.

Yours is gorgeous. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Tks ! The only difference (to this picture) is the solid oyster band that I'm using !


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> I can't believe this one! I just won this on eBay for $88!!!
> 
> It says that the year is between 1971 - 1983. I also saw one listed that stated the same timeframe, and you could tell it was a LOT newer (flat crystal, different feature set), SOOOOO.....I'm just going to say that this one is from my birth year
> 
> ...


Ha! I was going to bid on that one, but missed the eBay notification! These old Sandoz watches look awesome, I'm still waiting for one I "won" last week. Enjoy!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Dalll said:


> Tks ! The only difference (to this picture) is the solid oyster band that I'm using !


The strap that is coming with the one I won is coming off ASAP. Not sure if I'll throw it on my spare Hadley Roma oyster or a Nato. More than likely.....a Nato full time.



andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> Ha! I was going to bid on that one, but missed the eBay notification! These old Sandoz watches look awesome, I'm still waiting for one I "won" last week. Enjoy!


Hah! I was wondering if anyone on WUS was trying for it. The other one that was up for auction went for twice what I got this one for. But it looked brand new and came on the bracelet. I wonder if anyone here won that one....

I waited until there were 15 seconds left on the item and put my bid at $100. I think the highest bid it was at was $66.


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> The strap that is coming with the one I won is coming off ASAP. Not sure if I'll throw it on my spare Hadley Roma oyster or a Nato. More than likely.....a Nato full time.
> 
> Hah! I was wondering if anyone on WUS was trying for it. The other one that was up for auction went for twice what I got this one for. But it looked brand new and came on the bracelet. I wonder if anyone here won that one....
> 
> I waited until there were 15 seconds left on the item and put my bid at $100. I think the highest bid it was at was $66.


I got mine for $88 I think. I also placed a maximum bid of $100, 5 sec before the auction ended! Although it is the day/date version. Does that still count as a sub homage?!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Koby360 (Jan 15, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> I can't believe this one! I just won this on eBay for $88!!!
> 
> It says that the year is between 1971 - 1983. I also saw one listed that stated the same timeframe, and you could tell it was a LOT newer (flat crystal, different feature set), SOOOOO.....I'm just going to say that this one is from my birth year
> 
> ...


Great patina on this one, but maybe a new crystal might give it a good balance between old/new? Either way, congrats.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

These Sandoz Subs are one of the most talked about watches on this fourm in the past two weeks. Its weird, and its awsome! I actually bid on one today that I just lost track of, went for peanuts. This is my 37.5mm one. Love it! Esp the Chinese day wheel(not pictured:roll


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> I got mine for $88 I think. I also placed a maximum bid of $100, 5 sec before the auction ended! Although it is the day/date version. Does that still count as a sub homage?!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Nice catch man! I had a similar experience where I forgot the auction and went back and it had gone for less than $100. Heck, even if you don't care for the Sandoz it's a good deal for harvesting a movement for a project. Gotta add that back to my eBay watch list.....

Of course now all us WIS are going to be bidding each other up. Maybe we should just take turns!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Another forum I belong to has a "please don't bid on my item" thread. Basically, you call dibs. If you bow out, someone else can take over. It could work for us Sub freaks...


----------



## Mr.V (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello, first post here,
I'm a special case when it comes to subs, I don't like them to be honest, but my absolute dream watch is a sub. kinda crazy no?
I don't like normal subs, because I they are too plain for my taste, but the 16613 two tone sub is my all-time favorite watch. Sadly as the the average 2nd hand price seems too stay stagnant around 4000€ ~ 5400$, it's pretty clear that I will never be able to buy this watch without making some major sacrifices.
As I had realized this, I started to search for a cheaper solution, I decided that I wanted a watch with the same look but without the Rolex logo's, I came across a lot of different brands with the same blue gold sub, like the popular
Invicta 8928OB or 8928c,
Croton CA301103TTBL,
Glycine Combat Sub (two tone),
Aeronautec blue gold,
St Moritz Aquamatic II,
Orient 2ER,
...
all in their own price range.
Eventually I found what I was looking for, a blue gold two tone submariner without any branding what so ever, and price? 25USD+2dollars for shipping! I ordered it and asked myself if I should prepare myself for disappointment. And surely when it arrived not even my lowest expatiations were met.
First of all it didn't have an automatic movement, not even the standard Chinese one which I was expecting, just search on Ebay for automatic watch the second thing that annoyed me a lot was the bracelet it was a very cheap flimsy bracelet and the gold parts of the two tone were only on the outside, on the inner side it was all just plain grey, and not like the seller had advertised in his pictures. I could stomach these default, but the biggest one of them all was the fact that this was not an unbranded watch like they showed in the pictures, instead it had all the branding of the real watch.
As I can't wear a watch with fake branding, I decided I want to mod this watch, I have already replaced the bracelet with a leather strap, and I will replace the crown when I find a cheap automatic movement that fits inside this watch.

So the watch looks like this, (this is not my picture, just found it on Google images)









I want to mod it like this, but without the Branding,
























So my question to you guys, where could I buy a dial and a bezel insert that looks like my last two pictures? And where could I buy an automatic movement, but keep in mind I want to keep this a less than 100USD build

If any of my sentences sound funny, it's because English is not my mother-tongue (it's my fourth language to be precise)


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

Arrived this morning.










The ETA 2836 seems to be working nicely, but I was surprised to see it doesn't have a screw-down crown, it takes an 18mm strap and that the bezel rotates clockwise!?
Edit: Also the dial is not luminous..


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> I got mine for $88 I think. I also placed a maximum bid of $100, 5 sec before the auction ended! Although it is the day/date version. Does that still count as a sub homage?!


Definitely! And under $100 for an ETA is just awesome!



Koby360 said:


> Great patina on this one, but maybe a new crystal might give it a good balance between old/new? Either way, congrats.


Noooooooooo. That crystal is staying!  I have other watches to wear if I want the new look 



Don Logan said:


> These Sandoz Subs are one of the most talked about watches on this fourm in the past two weeks. Its weird, and its awsome! I actually bid on one today that I just lost track of, went for peanuts. This is my 37.5mm one. Love it! Esp the Chinese day wheel(not pictured:roll


Awesome Don! I LOVE the day/date and no cyclops! That bezel insert is AWESOME!!!!



Sonic_driftwood said:


> Nice catch man! I had a similar experience where I forgot the auction and went back and it had gone for less than $100. Heck, even if you don't care for the Sandoz it's a good deal for harvesting a movement for a project. Gotta add that back to my eBay watch list.....
> 
> Of course now all us WIS are going to be bidding each other up. Maybe we should just take turns!


Thank you! Yeah, Were going to have plenty of Sandoz snipers now. Especially when you can get the ETA for under $100. And it's a great looking watch imho!



andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> Arrived this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yours looks awesome! I'm fully expecting the lume to be completely gone, which I have no problem with at all. Strange that the bezel rotates clockwise.....wait, does it ONLY rotate clockwise? Is it a free moving bezel? And 18mm strap? Did they make these in different sizes? I just checked my auction page, and it doesn't say lug width. I hope it's 20mm, but will be happy either way.


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> Definitely! And under $100 for an ETA is just awesome!
> 
> Noooooooooo. That crystal is staying!  I have other watches to wear if I want the new look
> 
> ...


Yes it only rotates clockwise! probably easy to fix, but very strange don't you think?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> Yes it only rotates clockwise! probably easy to fix, but very strange don't you think?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


First I've heard of that! Maybe it was made specifically for dyslexic people?


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

Here it is with a NATO I put together.


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Best looking? - No
Best water resistance? - Definitely not
Best fit and finish? - Highly unlikely
Best Name? - Without a doubt
4 Color Shark Military Date Display Analog Nylon MEN&apos;S Sport Army Watch Gift BOX | eBay

Edit with a pic:


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> Here it is with a NATO I put together.


Love it!



wromg said:


> Best looking? - No
> Best water resistance? - Definitely not
> Best fit and finish? - Highly unlikely
> Best Name? - Without a doubt
> ...


Holy crap! SHARK ARMY??!!! I highly doubt that this name can be beat. Ever.

And I have no idea what a "Persistent Liberty Walker" is, but it HAS to be bad ass coming from a Shark Army.

Waaait a minute here! 
*-Water resistant (Not suitable for swimming, diving, shower etc.).

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Persistant Liberty Walker indeed

Been doing a bit more digging - Shark Army is pretty bad ass

This DSD 'homage' is part of the Avenger Series of watches, here's some copy:

*Main Features:
-Avengerseries, give its life forsafeguarding peace.
-Designed by renowned Japanese Watch Designer Mr. HitoImachi.
-High precious quartz movement with the latest breakthrough Technology
-Specially designed with Stainless Steel Big Case & Nylon Band.
-Durable movement and material.
-Luminous Hands show time more clearly in the darkness.

*Plus you can get dog tags:








I don't see Steinhart or Squale coming out with dog tags...


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

wromg said:


> Persistant Liberty Walker indeed
> 
> Been doing a bit more digging - Shark Army is pretty bad ass
> 
> ...


When I first saw the watch, I immediately thought to myself "This looks like it was inspired and designed by Mr. HitoImachi." I'm blown away!!!!!

The dog tags definitely put this above Steinhart and Squale. I believe I need some dog tags to remind me of Army Values. I'm sold.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> When I first saw the watch, I immediately thought to myself "This looks like it was inspired and designed by Mr. HitoImachi." I'm blown away!!!!!
> 
> The dog tags definitely put this above Steinhart and Squale. I believe I need some dog tags to remind me of Army Values. I'm sold.


I literally could not want one of these more!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Richmondmike said:


> I literally could not want one of these more!


How could you not?!

I mean........I dare anyone to tell me of another watch that will give its life for safe guarding peace.

This is the Chuck Norris of watches!!!!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> How could you not?!
> 
> I mean........I dare anyone to tell me of another watch that will give its life for safe guarding peace.
> 
> This is the Chuck Norris of watches!!!!


I might add that I live my life by the Shark army values, as described on the dog tag. This is basically my religion.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Just don't go mixing it up in a tornado. The world could do without Sharknado Armies. 


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I've been toying with the idea of maybe getting an affordable Sub homage to have as a daily wearer. Because I cannot wear my Nassau to work for obvious reasons (too expensive, don't wanna risk damaging it), and as you all know, I am a HUGE fan of the Submariner design and it is my absolute favorite watch, so sometimes I kinda miss not having a Sub style to wear when I'm at work. 

Can anyone please suggest an affordable Sub homage for me? I have already looked at the Invicta 8926ob on Amazon, but they have it listed at 42mm, is it really a 42mm watch? I've had a 9937ob before, but those are way too overpriced IMO compared to other options. But if anyone knows if the 8926ob is 40 or 42mm, I might get it if it's 40mm if there's no better option for me. Also, does anyone know if the 8926ob has screwed in links? If so, that's amazing and I might just get it if it's 40mm and has screwed in links. (I hate split pins and refuse to deal with them).

So, here are my requirements:

-$0-200, preferably under $200.
-Must be automatic, I already have a quartz and don't need another.
-Must be 40mm
-Must be accurate looking to the Sub (i want an exact homage, not with too much deviation from the Sub design).
-Nothing with a Chinese movement or shipped from Asia, too risky and a waste of money IMO.
-Bracelet not a requirement but preferred as long as it's not a junky one.
-Must be something that I can buy right now, not have to scour the sales forum for.

Thanks to everyone in advance for suggestions. But if someone who owns one or knows about them can confirm that the 8926ob is a 40mm watch and has screwed bracelet links, I will probably just get that unless someone can suggest something that is better or that I can like better.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I had and sold an 8928, which is basically the same as the 8926 and it had a nice quality bracelet but push pins, not screwed. Honestly, if you want an exact homage, I would just get a couple of Bagelsports and throw them away if and when they fail.

I got Rid of the Invicta because I could not bear seeing the Invicta engraving on the side of the case, btw.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Richmondmike said:


> I might add that I live my life by the Shark army values, as described on the dog tag. This is basically my religion.


You sir, are now my idol, guru, Commandant, 'Captain my Captain', and Champion. I too shall study in the ways of the Shark Army. Come to think of it......want to go into business together? We could make Shark Army homage dog tags??!!!



synaptyx said:


> Just don't go mixing it up in a tornado. The world could do without Sharknado Armies.


You sir, may have just started a whole new movement! The future of Shark Army looks bright!



AlphaWolf777 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've been toying with the idea of maybe getting an affordable Sub homage to have as a daily wearer. Because I cannot wear my Nassau to work for obvious reasons (too expensive, don't wanna risk damaging it), and as you all know, I am a HUGE fan of the Submariner design and it is my absolute favorite watch, so sometimes I kinda miss not having a Sub style to wear when I'm at work.
> 
> ...





Richmondmike said:


> I had and sold an 8928, which is basically the same as the 8926 and it had a nice quality bracelet but push pins, not screwed. Honestly, if you want an exact homage, I would just get a couple of Bagelsports and throw them away if and when they fail.
> 
> I got Rid of the Invicta because I could not bear seeing the Invicta engraving on the side of the case, btw.


The 8926 is in fact 40mm.

But yeah, the engraving on the side of the case is terrible. If you can get that off (many of us have, but it takes a dis-assembly/reassembly) it's the perfect homage for dirt cheap with an amazing movement. If you can live with it, then you can't beat the 8926.

The bracelet won't be the best, but it's there  You could always pickup a cheap Hadley Roma Oyster. I wore one fore years, and it wasn't bad at all.

Oh...and if you ever want to change it up, there are a LOT of modding options out there for the 8926!


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

As Imitrex said the 8926 is indeed 40mm. You could also check out Parnis' sub homages, but besides that I'm not sure there's anything better than the Invicta quality-wise.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

My one and only Submariner Homage, unfortunately it's too great to wear.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Alright guys, I ordered the 8926ob from Amazon. Can't wait for it to get here!

Because I just need to have a Sub style daily-wearer! :-d


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

BarisKiris said:


> My one and only Submariner Homage, unfortunately it's too great to wear.


Dude, come on. You can do it just like Flava! Yeaaaaah booooooooy!


----------



## Mr.V (Jun 11, 2014)

anyone who can reply to this post https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-submariner-homage-part-2-a-778774-213.html#post7961076
looking for a bezel insert and dial with one of these colors, without any branding


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Mr.V said:


> anyone who can reply to this post https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-submariner-homage-part-2-a-778774-213.html#post7961076
> looking for a bezel insert and dial with one of these colors, without any branding


Your biggest issue with doing what you want to do is the red dial. Neither Dagaz or Yobokies offer a red dial. Jelliottz can chime in, but I'm not sure if Helenarou's dials will fit an 8926. Helenarou does custom dials, but not sure if it's just the printing on a black dial.....or if he could actually make a red dial. Even then, it may be an issue since the one you want has applied indices. Maybe you can pay someone to remove the indices, paint the dial, then reapply the indices?

Getting the two tone Invicta 8926 is easy.
Getting a red bezel insert is easy.
Getting a red dial with applied/raised indices in rose gold? That may be tough.......if even possible.....unless you send it to someone to paint it.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Alright guys, I ordered the 8926ob from Amazon. Can't wait for it to get here!
> 
> Because I just need to have a Sub style daily-wearer! :-d


Awesome choice!


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Mr.V said:


> anyone who can reply to this post https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-submariner-homage-part-2-a-778774-213.html#post7961076
> looking for a bezel insert and dial with one of these colors, without any branding


The closest red dial I've been able to find has been the one in this listing:

Dial for Pearl 2838 Movement Snow Flake Hands Mercedes Hands Submariner DG2813 | eBay

It's got black indices though...you could possibly get it relumed to white, but i don't know about raised ones.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Imitrex said:


> The 8926 is in fact 40mm.
> 
> But yeah, the engraving on the side of the case is terrible. If you can get that off (many of us have, but it takes a dis-assembly/reassembly <snip>


Actually, you can file off the invicta logo in under 30min without any disassembly whatsoever. Just file carefully so as not to scar the bezel.

And while the stock 8926 bracelet is quality, it does have split pins, not screws.

Great choice for a daily beater, AlphaWolf!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> Actually, you can file off the invicta logo in under 30min without any disassembly whatsoever. Just file carefully so as not to scar the bezel.
> 
> And while the stock 8926 bracelet is quality, it does have split pins, not screws.
> 
> Great choice for a daily beater, AlphaWolf!


Didn't know that. But then again, I took a Dremel to mine  I figured all the filing may hurt the movement. Haven't a few users done this and screwed up the keyless works?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> Didn't know that. But then again, I took a Dremel to mine  I figured all the filing may hurt the movement. Haven't a few users done this and screwed up the keyless works?


Take the movement out before you start filing. I highly doubt it would screw up the keyless works if the movement was in, but better safe than sorry.

The only way you're going to screw up the keyless is during the stem removel/reinsert. Stay away from the date change, and you should be fine. I always recommend setting your watch to 12pm, and then you can remove the stem. Your hands will be nicely aligned for the date change, and you're as far away from the date change as you can get.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Mr.V said:


> anyone who can reply to this post https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-submariner-homage-part-2-a-778774-213.html#post7961076
> looking for a bezel insert and dial with one of these colors, without any branding


Painting a dial is pretty easy if you're okay with it not being too fancy. 
1) remove dial from movement. 
2) remove indicies. They are glued/pressed in. Take an xacto knife and carefully slip it underneath each one. Gently lift up, and it should pop off. 
3) sand the dial down to brass. Use several grits if sand paper to do it. Start with something around 300 to take the old paint off. Then go up to smooth out the brass. 1000-2000 should be your final step. 
4) make your choice of spray paint that will adhere to metal. Set the dial on something to get it off the ground. You want the edges away from touching anything.
5) 3 short bursts of paint should do the trick. Keep the nozzle 12"-15" away from the dial. Now let it sit. Do not, I repeat, do not touch the dial. Let it dry for several hours. Ideally you want it slightly tacky when you go to apply the indicies. 
6) the paint should have dried smooth. If it didn't sand it down and do it again. My first attempt took 3 tries. 
7) there should be slight dimples where the indicies were removed from. There is a small post on the back of each indicie. Very carefully using tweezers, place the marker over the dimple. Don't slide it around. You will feel it settle in. Now use the flat part of the tweezer to press down. The tacky paint will act as glue as the dial fully dries. 
8) repeat on the other markers. The triangle is the hardest. It has 3 points to make contact. Be patient. I do this one first. This way if I screw it up, I didn't place the other 11 markers. 
9) once you have them all in place, let the dial dry overnight. Now you're done.

Remember that you wont have the minute tick marks around the outside. That's the fancy part you lose. What you will have is a nice custom matte/gloss dial (depending on your choice of paint).

Good luck.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> Didn't know that. But then again, I took a Dremel to mine  I figured all the filing may hurt the movement. Haven't a few users done this and screwed up the keyless works?


Hmmm. Dremel vibrations can't be that great either....not to mention metal shavings from the file and/or grinding wheel! All's well that ends well, that's my motto.

Just got this bad boy in the mail! Going to wear it stock for a while until my modding pieces come in!









I mean, it's no Shark Army, I'll give you that. I wonder how much it will cost to have someone engrave "persistent liberty walker" on the side after I file off "Invicta"? Maybe I can inlay some "precious quartz" in the bezel and bling it out. Yeahhhh Boooooy.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> Painting a dial is pretty easy if you're okay with it not being too fancy.
> 1) remove dial from movement.
> 2) remove indicies. They are glued/pressed in. Take an xacto knife and carefully slip it underneath each one. Gently lift up, and it should pop off.
> 3) sand the dial down to brass. Use several grits if sand paper to do it. Start with something around 300 to take the old paint off. Then go up to smooth out the brass. 1000-2000 should be your final step.
> ...


This is the best "how to" I have ever seen on this forum. Well done! Experience is a fine teacher. I think the dial will be manageable as you said, especially since he indices will offset and outshine any slight waviness from the spray. But, that bezel is going to be tough to reproduce in any way, shape, or form.

Try a red dial and black bezel first and see how it looks. Not every two tone rolex has the same color dial and bezel. Might be a good look.

I laughed at the roley branding. I bought a Parnis not too long ago that came with a glossy black dial and BIG indices that really did look good. But, If the light hit the dial juuuuust right....you could see the crown under the black paint! Obviously reused Chinese dial!

Edit: tried to get it in this Pic...







you can almost make it out under the triangle. Best I could do with an iPhone, desk, lamp, magnifying glass, chewing gum, and a paper clip.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

This is probably the closest you will get to that brown/red & gold insert. Shouldn't be too hard to match the color with some spray paint for the dial.
http://ebay.us/BZZh3c


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> I mean, it's no Shark Army, I'll give you that. I wonder how much it will cost to have someone engrave "persistent liberty walker" on the side after I file off "Invicta"? Maybe I can inlay some "precious quartz" in the bezel and bling it out. Yeahhhh Boooooy.


Crack it open, take the invicta logo off, get a $7 shark army field watch, farm the shark army logo off that, pop it on the invicta, mod a Shark Army dog tag into a case back and BOOM! You've got an NH35a powered homage to the toughest submariner around.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

lol guys I'm not gonna be taking anything abrasive near my watch! (Hell, my watch OCD is already bad enough! The last thing I need is to try to intentionally scratch the hell out of my watch!) The Invicta logo on the side of the case doesn't bother me at all. I'd rather it not be there, but for a daily beater I could care less. After all, Blancpain engraves their name onto the side of the new Fifty Fathoms. So BAM! Invicta name on the side of the 8926OB instantly becomes not lame!!! LOL :-d


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> So BAM! Invicta name on the side of the 8926OB instantly becomes not lame!!! LOL :-d


/scratches new Blancpain Fifty Fathoms off of want list! :-d


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

wromg said:


> Crack it open, take the invicta logo off, get a $7 shark army field watch, farm the shark army logo off that, pop it on the invicta, mod a Shark Army dog tag into a case back and BOOM! You've got an NH35a powered homage to the toughest submariner around.


Remove "Invicta" logo off dial and case. Acquire Shark Army DSDW. Remove "Invicta" from wrist, install it in garbage bin or other responsible place for refuse along with all other time pieces owned by you.

Wear Shark Army - dominate.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Don Logan said:


> Remove "Invicta" logo off dial and case. Acquire Shark Army DSDW. Remove "Invicta" from wrist, install it in garbage bin or other responsible place for refuse along with all other time pieces owned by you.
> 
> Wear Shark Army - dominate.


Best words of wisdom ever shared upon these hallowed forums.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Any tips for removing split pins guys? I probably will want to wear the bracelet on the 8926 at some point. I'm gonna wear it on the Bond strap first.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> -Nothing with a Chinese movement or shipped from Asia, too risky and a waste of money IMO.


On the contrary, Parnis make a nice sub homage for the money. I know as in addition to my 8926ob and my 9937ob, I have five Parnis subs and I love them. If they weren't nice I would have stopped at one. 

Truly,

Van

P.S. The bracelets are thick with screw pins and solid links and end links.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Has anyone actually got a Shark Army yet? If only they made a mid-size I'd be all over it. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

^^LOL!!!!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

whatmeworry said:


> Has anyone actually got a Shark Army yet? If only they made a mid-size I'd be all over it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Mid-size Shark Army does not compute. That army would not be worthy of such a dog tag.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

whatmeworry said:


> Has anyone actually got a Shark Army yet? If only they made a mid-size I'd be all over it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


The Shark army is the perfect size, it is we that are the wrong size.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Don Logan said:


> Remove "Invicta" logo off dial and case. Acquire Shark Army DSDW. Remove "Invicta" from wrist, install it in garbage bin or other responsible place for refuse along with all other time pieces owned by you.
> 
> Wear Shark Army - dominate.


Hahaha. It is true! It comes with precious quartz. All your other dinky time pieces come with only lame &@$ "jewels". I mean....what the heck?

I've never seen a Tudor give it's life for safeguarding peace.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> lol guys I'm not gonna be taking anything abrasive near my watch! (Hell, my watch OCD is already bad enough! The last thing I need is to try to intentionally scratch the hell out of my watch!) The Invicta logo on the side of the case doesn't bother me at all. I'd rather it not be there, but for a daily beater I could care less. After all, Blancpain engraves their name onto the side of the new Fifty Fathoms. So BAM! Invicta name on the side of the 8926OB instantly becomes not lame!!! LOL :-d


You just need one of these. Piece of cake.

http://www.amazon.com/SE-Watch-Link...4872&sr=1-5&keywords=watch+band+resizing+tool


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey guys. Just opened the back of my tiger concepts the other day. I had read a couple posts asserting that a DG was likely the engine, but mine looks distinctly more ETA clone-ish than DG? Anyone who can confirm or had a similar discovery? I'm considering making this my next mod down the line after the upcoming Invicta attempt, or maybe I should just say depending on how the Invicta attempt goes....so this will be a key factor.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Rare opportunity: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/rave...-vintage-style-oyster-eta-2824-a-1045057.html

An original Raven vintage with an ETA 2824. I'm not associated with the seller, but someone here will want it. $324 is a great price.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Hey guys. Just opened the back of my tiger concepts the other day. I had read a couple posts asserting that a DG was likely the engine, but mine looks distinctly more ETA clone-ish than DG? Anyone who can confirm or had a similar discovery? I'm considering making this my next mod down the line after the upcoming Invicta attempt, or maybe I should just say depending on how the Invicta attempt goes....so this will be a key factor.


The Tiger Concepts come with tour choice of 2 movements. Cheaper is the Pearl (DG2813?) and the more expensive is an ETA 2836 clone. I'm guessing you received the latter.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> The Tiger Concepts come with tour choice of 2 movements. Cheaper is the Pearl (DG2813?) and the more expensive is an ETA 2836 clone. I'm guessing you received the latter.


Indeed! 2836 elabore' clone at that. I compared it to one of my ETAs now and I think you're right. Thanks (as always) jelliotz.


----------



## asosmai (Jun 14, 2014)

I found this (almost) sterile sub today at my local Big W while killing time, I can't imagine it will be a great timepiece but for 15 dollars in Australia I am impressed. The case didn't seem to be branded though, and whilst it contained a tiny warranty sheet there was no logo on that either. Still a cool find though!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

^^^ If nothing else you get a nice rubber strap with curved ends. Nice pick up! It makes a great beater especially at $15.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Received the 8926OB today! Damn! This is a $90 watch that looks like a $1,000 watch! Haven't removed the plastic or set it yet though. I'll probably take some pics later on tomorrow.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Boy! I wish I could afford this one. One of my favorite subs, ref. 6536 Red, some nice picks here: Vintage 1955 Rolex Mens Red Submariner 6536 893 Serial Original Survivor RARE 670541196106 | eBay


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

The thing is, the price is SO ridiculous that it bothers me not a bit that I'm wearing a MKII Kingston or Wilson Watch Works or Helenarou homage instead. There will soon be the Kiger Mil-sub to look at as well, though Mark is still on the hunt for a replacement case manufacturer. Raven has also made a fine homage in the past - and will hopefully do so again in the future - and OWC has one in the works. Lots of choice in the $500 to $1000 US range (substituting the MKII Nassau for the Kingston).


Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Boy! I wish I could afford this one. One of my favorite subs, ref. 6536 Red, some nice picks here: Vintage 1955 Rolex Mens Red Submariner 6536 893 Serial Original Survivor RARE 670541196106 | eBay


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Darwin said:


> The thing is, the price is SO ridiculous that it bothers me not a bit that I'm wearing a MKII Kingston or Wilson Watch Works or Helenarou homage instead. There will soon be the Kiger Mil-sub to look at as well, though Mark is still on the hunt for a replacement case manufacturer. Raven has also made a fine homage in the past - and will hopefully do so again in the future - and OWC has one in the works. Lots of choice in the $500 to $1000 US range (substituting the MKII Nassau for the Kingston).


Indeed! I agree 100%. Even if I could afford it I wouldn't buy it. However I love looking at the pics of it, a great reference.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Darwin said:


> The thing is, the price is SO ridiculous that it bothers me not a bit that I'm wearing a MKII Kingston or Wilson Watch Works or Helenarou homage instead. There will soon be the Kiger Mil-sub to look at as well, though Mark is still on the hunt for a replacement case manufacturer. Raven has also made a fine homage in the past - and will hopefully do so again in the future - and OWC has one in the works. Lots of choice in the $500 to $1000 US range (substituting the MKII Nassau for the Kingston).


Imagine what else you could buy with $67,000.....sorry, but for me, 1 watch is not one of them. Now.....$67,000 to put down on a Tesla Model S? I'd be all over that.

I thought Mark was sourcing his cases through Helenarou. Did that fall through as well?


----------



## Mr.V (Jun 11, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> Painting a dial is pretty easy if you're okay with it not being too fancy.
> 1) remove dial from movement.
> 2) remove indicies. They are glued/pressed in. Take an xacto knife and carefully slip it underneath each one. Gently lift up, and it should pop off.
> 3) sand the dial down to brass. Use several grits if sand paper to do it. Start with something around 300 to take the old paint off. Then go up to smooth out the brass. 1000-2000 should be your final step.
> ...


Thanks for the tutorial, I'm gonna do this after my exams if I find the right color for my bezel insert.
Or is there a way to paint this too?



plot said:


> The closest red dial I've been able to find has been the one in this listing:
> 
> Dial for Pearl 2838 Movement Snow Flake Hands Mercedes Hands Submariner DG2813 | eBay
> 
> It's got black indices though...you could possibly get it relumed to white, but i don't know about raised ones.


When I click your link I just see a BLACK dial?



Imitrex said:


> Your biggest issue with doing what you want to do is the red dial. Neither Dagaz or Yobokies offer a red dial. Jelliottz can chime in, but I'm not sure if Helenarou's dials will fit an 8926. Helenarou does custom dials, but not sure if it's just the printing on a black dial.....or if he could actually make a red dial. Even then, it may be an issue since the one you want has applied indices. Maybe you can pay someone to remove the indices, paint the dial, then reapply the indices?
> 
> Getting the two tone Invicta 8926 is easy.
> Getting a red bezel insert is easy.
> Getting a red dial with applied/raised indices in rose gold? That may be tough.......if even possible.....unless you send it to someone to paint it.


Yes I did find red bezel inserts, but none that looked like my "render". 
and to solve my dial problem, I could paint it like Jelliotz proposed



jelliottz said:


> This is probably the closest you will get to that brown/red & gold insert. Shouldn't be too hard to match the color with some spray paint for the dial.
> Red Bezel Insert for Rolex Submariner 16800 16808 16613 G F | eBay


yeah had already found this dial but I thought it was too bright of a red, instead of the between dark red and burgundy I want to make.
And I found someone who has one of these on a sub, and it is indeed way to bright, 
he's also selling it for 7500$













I'm not a Rolex expert but I would say that's way too much for sub that has a replica dial and replica bezel insert?


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Maybe a much more brown dial would be great !! I agree with you about this bright red !


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Root beer maybe?


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Root beer! Root beer! Do it Dirty Harry style. I like the squale version ( I think the original root beer is just the GMT master, right?) Although twice as much money and not at all the same look, the Glycine Goldeneye combat is pretty daggone hot too.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Mr. V, all you have to do is scroll down in the ebay listing I linked to.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> I thought Mark was sourcing his cases through Helenarou. Did that fall through as well?


AFAIK he hasn't made a final decision, but HR is a definite contender.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Root beer! Root beer! Do it Dirty Harry style. I like the squale version ( I think the original root beer is just the GMT master, right?) Although twice as much money and not at all the same look, the Glycine Goldeneye combat is pretty daggone hot too.


Did someone say my name?


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Root beer! Root beer! Do it Dirty Harry style. I like the squale version ( I think the original root beer is just the GMT master, right?) Although twice as much money and not at all the same look, the Glycine Goldeneye combat is pretty daggone hot too.


Speaking of Squale, I want this one so bad:


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

IPA said:


> Speaking of Squale, I want this one so bad:
> View attachment 1535309


Hard to argue with that.....Squale makes a hell of a watch. And the cyclops is actually of use.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Darwin said:


> The thing is, the price is SO ridiculous that it bothers me not a bit that I'm wearing a MKII Kingston or Wilson Watch Works or Helenarou homage instead. There will soon be the Kiger Mil-sub to look at as well, though Mark is still on the hunt for a replacement case manufacturer. Raven has also made a fine homage in the past - and will hopefully do so again in the future - and OWC has one in the works. Lots of choice in the $500 to $1000 US range (substituting the MKII Nassau for the Kingston).


Yeah really; $67,000 for a vintage Sub is just astronomically ridiculous. I wouldn't buy something like that even if I won the lottery. I'd much rather stick with my Mk II Nassau.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, here she is guys:

The "legendary" (infamous?) Invicta 8926OB with the Seiko NH35A handwinding and hacking movement. No matter what anyone (including myself) thinks of Invicta, this is one hell of a deal at $90. Possibly the best deal for a mechanical watch out there. Earlier I said that it looks like a $1,000 watch. Well, that may be true, but it certainly doesn't feel like one. But at $90 it makes an absolute perfect daily-wearer/beater and that's exactly what I'm gonna be using it for. So I am very happy!

Just a couple o' wristies. This watch is owned by so many people and has been covered so much I don't think there's much of a point for me to do some crazy photoshoot of it. It's just a nice 40mm Sub homage at decent quality with a quality Seiko automatic inside of it. Nothing else more needs to be said of it.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Ok, so it's Friday night, and not much is going on outside of watching one of the best 80's movies ever, Coming to America........so, I decided I'd make a pictorial of my favorite homages. So, enjoy the eye candy.

In no particular order.......

































































And honorable mentions!!!! (one of them I'm biased on) Oh, and 3 of these are Invicta 8926 mods:


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Good choices !!!! In my opinion the Steinhewrt are killer ones, but why not a 40mm version ?!?! I don't think vintage homages should be bigger than forty or 38mm !!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Dalll said:


> Good choices !!!! In my opinion the Steinhewrt are killer ones, but why not a 40mm version ?!?! I don't think vintage homages should be bigger than forty or 38mm !!


I concur with this.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Dalll said:


> Good choices !!!! In my opinion the Steinhewrt are killer ones, but why not a 40mm version ?!?! I don't think vintage homages should be bigger than forty or 38mm !!


I think I'm biased towards the 42mm, since I owned one for almost a year.

The Ocean One Vintage is also 42mm, and I don't care what anyone says....that thing is gorgeous.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Did someone say my name?


Hahaha! Awesome. Right on cue dirty. I was actually making a vague reference to Clint Eastwood's screen friendly root beer GMT master.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Dalll said:


> Good choices !!!! In my opinion the Steinhewrt are killer ones, but why not a 40mm version ?!?! I don't think vintage homages should be bigger than forty or 38mm !!


I concur, but I still want that Steiny so bad I'm willing to overlook it. O______o

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

My incoming Timex T2M5649J - won a brand new piece in an Ebay Auction for 30$ shipped.
What kind of nato band will go with it?


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

This is a sub homage??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Well, here she is guys:
> 
> The "legendary" (infamous?) Invicta 8926OB with the Seiko NH35A handwinding and hacking movement. No matter what anyone (including myself) thinks of Invicta, this is one hell of a deal at $90. Possibly the best deal for a mechanical watch out there. Earlier I said that it looks like a $1,000 watch. Well, that may be true, but it certainly doesn't feel like one. But at $90 it makes an absolute perfect daily-wearer/beater and that's exactly what I'm gonna be using it for. So I am very happy!
> 
> Just a couple o' wristies. This watch is owned by so many people and has been covered so much I don't think there's much of a point for me to do some crazy photoshoot of it. It's just a nice 40mm Sub homage at decent quality with a quality Seiko automatic inside of it. Nothing else more needs to be said of it.


Well said! Mine says hello!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Well said! Mine says hello!


I really appreciate the green bezel and admiralty gray strap. That's a good early summer attire you're sporting there Hawk.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> I really appreciate the green bezel and admiralty gray strap. That's a good early summer attire you're sporting there Hawk.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

sunny27 said:


> My incoming Timex T2M5649J - won a brand new piece in an Ebay Auction for 30$ shipped.
> What kind of nato band will go with it?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1535808


How about a NATO with gold-tone hardware? Pics borrowed from Crown & Buckle.


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Monkwearmouth said:


> This is a sub homage??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


...like a Planeta Ocean ? Nice watch !!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

My Revue Thommen is kind of a cross between a Sub and a Planet Ocean.










I love my Seiko SNZF15 but it is not quite an homage to the sub










My favourite Sub clone is Bagelsport










But the one I wear the most is Soki


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Richmondmike said:


> But the one I wear the most is Soki


You should really give the 8926 a go next!


----------



## Shanejosephxxx (Oct 2, 2013)

sunny27 said:


> My incoming Timex T2M5649J - won a brand new piece in an Ebay Auction for 30$ shipped.
> What kind of nato band will go with it?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1535808


I have the same one. Definitely any nato with gold hardware. I'd say black or army green.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> You should really give the 8926 a go next!


I flipped an 8928 last year, I could not get on with the engraving. My Revue is a great watch. 45mm, really heavy, solid bracelet, Swiss 2484 movement, reassuringly expensive but not quite 'sub' enough. Tempted by a Steinhart Ocean Black next...

But I might sell them all and buy a Shark Army...


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Richmondmike said:


> I flipped an 8928 last year, I could not get on with the engraving. My Revue is a great watch. 45mm, really heavy, solid bracelet, Swiss 2484 movement, reassuringly expensive but not quite 'sub' enough. Tempted by a Steinhart Ocean Black next...
> 
> But I might sell them all and buy a Shark Army...


I was about to try and give you words of wisdom, but I see that you are an incredibly educated individual. Nobody gives advice to one thinking about buying a Shark Army!!!!

As for the 8926, darn. I know what you mean about the engraving, which is why I Dremel'd it off.

45mm?! Wow, that's a rather large watch. You would definitely feel comfortable in an Ocean 1 Black then.

But then again...........


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> I was about to try and give you words of wisdom, but I see that you are an incredibly educated individual. Nobody gives advice to one thinking about buying a Shark Army!!!!
> 
> As for the 8926, darn. I know what you mean about the engraving, which is why I Dremel'd it off.
> 
> ...


I can not compromise my values any longer, I feel an urge to join the shark army...


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

I just enlisted. Great quality and just unbelievable value - less than £10 shipped. I'm proud to be a PLW!














Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Monkwearmouth said:


> I just enlisted. Great quality and just unbelievable value - less than £10 shipped. I'm proud to be a PLW!
> View attachment 1537214
> View attachment 1537215
> 
> ...


That is *SO* awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I salute you, Sir Monkwearmouth!!!


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

So while twiddle my thumbs waiting for the Parcelforce delivery, here's a few snaps of the Gigandet Sea Ground...
I have to say it's pretty hefty. 52/44mm case. With the ss bracelet it weighs in at 180grammes








The box is a bit damaged. But as they get put away in a cupboard I'm not worried.
Strap has solid end links and the caseback looks very nice too.








The brown croc I bought locally. And a side by side with my 'tiny' Invicta








So for £65 including shipping I'm very pleased with it overall. And as it was from Germany no VAT or customs worries.
Downsides. The bezel is a 90 click type but doesn't quite line up at the 12 o'clock so practically never lines up at all. 
The magnification is a bit feeble too, twined with what is tiny date window anyway.

Which watch today Churchy?

Which watch today Churchy?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Did a bit of vintagizing to the dial of my Dagaz M.N. Snowflake Tribute.



















I have removed the bezel lume pip also since these shots were taken.


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

I like it! Coincidentally, I faded my bezel insert too, but the results weren't what I expected! Stay tuned for a photo...


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Fullers1845 said:


> Did a bit of vintagizing to the dial of my Dagaz M.N. Snowflake Tribute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks pretty darn legit there Fullers. Was that a paint wash? Looks like an oil based coating maybe? Cross referencing against some of those MN originals with a hint of "dial rot" I would say you have nailed it!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> That looks pretty darn legit there Fullers. Was that a paint wash? Looks like an oil based coating maybe? Cross referencing against some of those MN originals with a hint of "dial rot" I would say you have nailed it!


Coffee. Just coffee. "A hint of pretty darn legit dial rot" is all I'm shooting for... ;-)

But is a mod ever completely done? Seems like every time I put it back together, I see some little something else I'd like to tweak.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Folks not for the same mod, but I'm going to be installing Mercedes hands on an Orient Chicane (I'm going for the Explorer look) and I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations on where to source them, MCWW has them a little cheaper but they seem thinner in the pics than the ones from Dagaz & Yobokies. Thanks for your input! 

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Not sure about MCWW hands on an orient movement. You might get more help in the Seiko/Citizen or Orient sub forums.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> Not sure about MCWW hands on an orient movement. You might get more help in the Seiko/Citizen or Orient sub forums.


As far as I know, Orient and Seiko hands are the same size

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> Coffee. Just coffee. "A hint of pretty darn legit dial rot" is all I'm shooting for... ;-)
> 
> But is a mod ever completely done? *Seems like every time I put it back together, I see some little something else I'd like to tweak*.


Ain't that the truth! ;D


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Okay, when I sell a couple of watches I have on ebay I intend to get another sub homage, and my eyes have been drawn to the Tiger Concept homage to the tudor Black Bay. Has anyone got one that they can offer an opinion on how it is for the money, compared to say a Bagel or a parnis and I would be interested to see just how high the domed 'mineral glass' (possibly plastic' crystal is.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

I like the Tiger Black Bay as well. What makes me hesitate is the 38.6mm case. Does anyone know if it wears bigger? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Monkwearmouth said:


> I like the Tiger Black Bay as well. What makes me hesitate is the 38.6mm case. Does anyone know if it wears bigger?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I did wonder that too, would be interested to see one next to a 'standard' watch like a Soki.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> I did wonder that too, would be interested to see one next to a 'standard' watch like a Soki.


I'll take a picture later of my Tiger black bay next to a Parnis sub (large) and an Invicta (medium- Rolex sized) but, long story short, I think it wears as well as a 40mm case and I haven't ever felt like it was too small. The domed acrylic helps. So does the big crown.

I think the ETA clone in it is pretty good. Better possibly than the Miyota clones in the Parnis and I don't even know what's in a Bagel, but overall construction is slightly lesser quality than an equally priced Parnis. Especially true for the cheap feeling omni-directional bezel that sits quite loosely. Trouble is that for the vintage style / big crown case there it's really anybody else making them in the same price range.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Monkwearmouth said:


> I like the Tiger Black Bay as well. What makes me hesitate is the 38.6mm case. Does anyone know if it wears bigger?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It absolutely does wear bigger. Here it is next to a 40mm Helenarou 5513 case. The crown adds a lot of heft to the feel. As said above by Sonic, there really isn't anything comparable. The next closest option rings inat around $500 (Helenarou 6538).









[/IMG]


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

How's the bracelet quality? Comparable to the Invicta 8926 bracelet? Better? Worse?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ It's a "rivet style" bracelet. There's lots of pieces which makes it a bit rattily. Apparently the original Rivet bracelets from Rolex rattled too. The 8926 has a better bracelet. It's thicker too.

TC: 20mm tapers to 16mm
8926: 20mm tapers to 18mm


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks, I like the idea of it on a leather strap, it looks great, my daily beater is a Seiko SNZF15 which is 41mm so I think I could live with the size.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Jelliottz is back!

BTW, the tracking provided by Turkish PPT kinda sucks. No idea what's going on w my Sandoz. I just know it was shipped, and the estimated delivery date is from this past Monday to next Monday. I would imagine coming from Turkey that customs is going to have a blast with the thing. No pun intended.

Just to add a pic for fun......I LOVE the crystal on this thing and cant wait to get it!!!!!!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Family vacation, then brief couple days at work, then adult vacation with the wife, and then a hole from which I had to dig out if at work. Then a 1 day trip to Shreveport (8.5hr drive round trip) on my second day back. I've been a busy boy.

Now on a different note: Root beer Squale on f29. Get it quick! https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1048577

I'm not affiliated with this seller in any way other than loving his watch.
Sent from my RM-893_nam_tmous_201 using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Rock Town Distillery. Here's where the magic happens.









And here's some Rye aging in its barrel.









Sent from my RM-893_nam_tmous_201 using Tapatalk


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> Hard to argue with that.....Squale makes a hell of a watch. And the cyclops is actually of use.


I actually just got one a week and a half ago, and you are right, it is a hell of a watch. The build quality (IMHO) is equal to the Steinhardt Ocean 1 Vintage I got a couple months ago just to compare, and it was a good $110 less.

The Squale logos on the matte black dial are actually more subtle looking on the actual watch than in the Ad pics you see, btw.

Oh yeah, this is a great thread, really enjoying this one! Informative and funny....


----------



## Melsh (Dec 5, 2013)

I noticed the Tiger Concept's now come with either a DG2813 or the Miyota 8215 movement. Is the Miyota worth the few extra dollars?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Melsh said:


> I noticed the Tiger Concept's now come with either a DG2813 or the Miyota 8215 movement. Is the Miyota worth the few extra dollars?


In my humble opinion, ABSOLUTELY NOT. The Miyota 8215 is nearly the same movement as the dg2813. In fact, some would consider the dg better because it hacks and hand winds. The Miyota 8215 doesn't hack.

Now in all fairness the the Miyota, it is solid movement. In fact, the DG2813 is a clone of the Miyota.

I would not pay the extra money for the "upgrade."


----------



## Melsh (Dec 5, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> In my humble opinion, ABSOLUTELY NOT. The Miyota 8215 is nearly the same movement as the dg2813. In fact, some would consider the dg better because it hacks and hand winds. The Miyota 8215 doesn't hack.
> 
> Now in all fairness the the Miyota, it is solid movement. In fact, the DG2813 is a clone of the Miyota.
> 
> I would not pay the extra money for the "upgrade."


Thanks for the info. Now the real decision is which dial to get, the 3/6/9 or the Bond homage.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Alrighty then! After Fullers ordered me to buy an Invicta (which I did the very next day) and Don Logan posted his Dagaz mod, I've been steadily working on collecting pieces. Took me two nights of debranding case work, but after learning all the bezel lessons from others on here, my military mod is done. I made it a little different from Don's with a different bezel, and I painted the second hand tip red, but otherwise pretty similar....









Thanks for all the inspiration!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Ooop! Almost forgot the lume shot!


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> Jelliottz is back!
> 
> BTW, the tracking provided by Turkish PPT kinda sucks. No idea what's going on w my Sandoz. I just know it was shipped, and the estimated delivery date is from this past Monday to next Monday. I would imagine coming from Turkey that customs is going to have a blast with the thing. No pun intended.
> 
> Just to add a pic for fun......I LOVE the crystal on this thing and cant wait to get it!!!!!!


Hello Imitrex,

What did you order from Turkey - It's my country. If you are in US it will arrive in 14 days max.

It may say "Origin is preparing Shipment" for a while. It pops back when it arrives to US and then comes to your adress in 3-4 days.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

rdwatch said:


> I actually just got one a week and a half ago, and you are right, it is a hell of a watch. The build quality (IMHO) is equal to the Steinhardt Ocean 1 Vintage I got a couple months ago just to compare, and it was a good $110 less.
> 
> The Squale logos on the matte black dial are actually more subtle looking on the actual watch than in the Ad pics you see, btw.
> 
> Oh yeah, this is a great thread, really enjoying this one! Informative and funny....


Nice pickup!!!



Sonic_driftwood said:


> Alrighty then! After Fullers ordered me to buy an Invicta (which I did the very next day) and Don Logan posted his Dagaz mod, I've been steadily working on collecting pieces. Took me two nights of debranding case work, but after learning all the bezel lessons from others on here, my military mod is done. I made it a little different from Don's with a different bezel, and I painted the second hand tip red, but otherwise pretty similar....
> 
> Thanks for all the inspiration!


Great job SD!



Bugra said:


> Hello Imitrex,
> 
> What did you order from Turkey - It's my country. If you are in US it will arrive in 14 days max.
> 
> It may say "Origin is preparing Shipment" for a while. It pops back when it arrives to US and then comes to your adress in 3-4 days.


I won the Sandoz Sub (above) on eBay  It shipped on June 16th, but no info has been posted regarding shipping status. All I know, is that it shipped hah!

Shipping carrier TURKISH PTT 
Last scanned date N/A

Package location N/A 
Delivery message N/A


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

My project Citizen 8110 was posted from Istanbul as well. If I recall, it took about three weeks for it to reach Sri Lanka. Of course, this was in the midst of New Year's celebrations!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Rockin' this guy today!


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

So, here's my newest mod; aging that bezel insert!
This insert was from HKwatchparts and can be found for $7-$8. 
From this-









To this-









The gloss black insert turned dark blue! Bummer! I was quick with the bleach operation; it was removed from the bleach in 10 seconds flat, but this was the result. I gave the insert a quick sanding with 2000 grit sandpaper as well. I really shouldn't have because that left marks all over it!:0 
Here's a photo with flash-









Notice the curious blue? I'm guessing it would complement a blue dial nicely. Ideally, I wanted it to be matte black or dark grey.

And as Fullers said, you notice newer things to improve on once you're done assembling it! I've decided to relume the dial and hands in a tritium-like colour and age the dial slightly. Then there's swapping the crystal to a GS Diver-Tite dome...the list is endless!
I'll be opening up a build thread for my 'flake since I'm peppering this thread with photos. 
Regards.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

I actually LOVE how it turned blue! I wouldn't change a thing if it were mine! Gorgeous!!!



Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Rockin' this guy today!


Loving it!!



jaliya48 said:


> My project Citizen 8110 was posted from Istanbul as well. If I recall, it took about three weeks for it to reach Sri Lanka. Of course, this was in the midst of New Year's celebrations!


Ah. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> I actually LOVE how it turned blue! I wouldn't change a thing if it were mine! Gorgeous!


I totally agree! It's very close to my favorite Tudor, the Black Bay Heritage "Blue".


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> I totally agree! It's very close to my favorite Tudor, the Black Bay Heritage "Blue".


Woah! Nice Tudor! 
@Imitrex; thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> I totally agree! It's very close to my favorite Tudor, the Black Bay Heritage "Blue".


Definitely reminds me of the BBB (not Better Business Bureau)!



jaliya48 said:


> Woah! Nice Tudor!
> @Imitrex; thanks for the compliments!


You bet!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

This is a tad OT, but figured I would post this. I shared this with Paulandpaul and Jelliottz the other day.....

If there's one thing I wish modern autos would have, is less thickness. Check out the difference.

Invicta 8926OB on the left. Rolex GMT Master on the right.


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> But then again...........
> View attachment 1536790


I can't help but wonder what good an army of sharks would be. No opposable thumbs not to mention gills and fins. Not good for infantry at all.

No electrons were harmed in the sending of this message with Tapatalk.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

emaja said:


> I can't help but wonder what good an army of sharks would be. No opposable thumbs not to mention gills and fins. Not good for infantry at all.
> 
> No electrons were harmed in the sending of this message with Tapatalk.


It would be particularly problematic if they wanted to invade anywhere on land...


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Why are you guys exposing their weakness???!!

Little do you know that Jimmy Buffett is secretly forming his own secret army of genetically modified sharks, cleverly disguising the budget with his own lager.....Damn it....now I'm thirsty!:


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

Imitrex said:


> This is a tad OT, but figured I would post this. I shared this with Paulandpaul and Jelliottz the other day.....
> 
> If there's one thing I wish modern autos would have, is less thickness. Check out the difference.
> 
> ...


...and drilled lugs! I'm still on the prowl for an affordable sub case with drilled lugs. 
P.S. 1675s rock! Along with 1680s, 1665s, 5512s, 5513s, 9411s....;-)


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

jaliya48 said:


> ...and drilled lugs! I'm still on the prowl for an affordable sub case with drilled lugs.
> P.S. 1675s rock! Along with 1680s, 1665s, 5512s, 5513s, 9411s....;-)


Thank you! You are indeed correct! ALL watches should come with drilled lugs! Biggest complaint about ............ MY NEWLY ARRIVED SANDOZ!!

First pic is Sandoz on the left, GMT on the right again! THAT'S what I'm talking about when it comes to thickness!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

jaliya48 said:


> ...and drilled lugs! I'm still on the prowl for an affordable sub case with drilled lugs.
> P.S. 1675s rock! Along with 1680s, 1665s, 5512s, 5513s, 9411s....;-)


The cheapest I know of: HR 5513 Watch Case Plexi Dome for ETA 2824 2 and Submariner 1520 1570 Movement | eBay


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> The cheapest I know of: HR 5513 Watch Case Plexi Dome for ETA 2824 2 and Submariner 1520 1570 Movement | eBay


And what beautiful, big drilled lugs that is does have.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Anyone with a Sandoz Sub had any luck removing the bezel? Used my bezel pry tool, and the thing wont budge. Not about to ruin it on day one, so figured I'd ask if there's any secrets to getting it off.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Gentlemen, not sure if it fits the bill... I reckon this isn't bad actually... What I'm more impressed is the accuracy of the ETA 2824-2...


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> Thank you! You are indeed correct! ALL watches should come with drilled lugs! Biggest complaint about ............ MY NEWLY ARRIVED SANDOZ!!
> 
> First pic is Sandoz on the left, GMT on the right again! THAT'S what I'm talking about when it comes to thickness!
> 
> ...


So your mail arrived? I wish i knew somebody was selling this in Turkey, Lol. Would have gotten it immediately.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Sri said:


> Gentlemen, not sure if it fits the bill... I reckon this isn't bad actually... What I'm more impressed is the accuracy of the ETA 2824-2...


You bet that counts! One of my favorites!!!! GREAT pickup!!!



Bugra said:


> So your mail arrived? I wish i knew somebody was selling this in Turkey, Lol. Would have gotten it immediately.


It sure did! I got it for dirt cheap on eBay! Turkish PPT pulls through!


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

emaja said:


> I can't help but wonder what good an army of sharks would be. No opposable thumbs not to mention gills and fins. Not good for infantry at all.
> 
> No electrons were harmed in the sending of this message with Tapatalk.


It's not 'bout the fish, dude, it's an attitude of mind. Reportin' for duty......








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

A couple more pics for fun! The Sandoz has a TON of character!! (Just realized I left out the modded Invicta!!! UGH....wait, I guess that just means more pics to take later!!!)


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> You bet that counts! One of my favorites!!!! GREAT pickup!!!
> 
> It sure did! I got it for dirt cheap on eBay! Turkish PPT pulls through!


Tell me how much so I can cry right here.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Bugra said:


> Tell me how much so I can cry right here.


I just looked on ebay and nothing available for less than $250. I was checking every day for a while until I saw a good deal. You can do it


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> View attachment 1542249


That's quite the trio. Similar design cues, and each being unique in its own right. If you ever get bored of any of them, feel free to send them on a vacation to The Natural State.


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> You bet that counts! One of my favorites!!!! GREAT pickup!!!
> 
> It sure did! I got it for dirt cheap on eBay! Turkish PPT pulls through!


Haha! I also have the OV1, and it has proven to be very accurate. My Squale Root Beer Bezel is also running accurately also so far.

But, oddly enough, my Invicta 8926 was actually slightly a little better than both (go figure!?). Thought I would mention that for all the lovers/haters of the Invicta 8926....

P.S. - I like my 8926, as I do the Steinhardt and the Squale...


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> Anyone with a Sandoz Sub had any luck removing the bezel? Used my bezel pry tool, and the thing wont budge. Not about to ruin it on day one, so figured I'd ask if there's any secrets to getting it off.


Mine came off very easy, although it is not the same model. As the ring holding it should be an octagon, it should have week points. So try lifting it from slightly different parts of the bezel. I seriously doubt that you could damage it, as long as you use proper tools and care.
Good luck!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> Mine came off very easy, although it is not the same model. As the ring holding it should be an octagon, it should have week points. So try lifting it from slightly different parts of the bezel. I seriously doubt that you could damage it, as long as you use proper tools and care.
> Good luck!


That's what worries me. I went fully around trying to pry it up using a bezel prying tool. Wouldn't budge.


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

Imitrex said:


> Thank you! You are indeed correct! ALL watches should come with drilled lugs! Biggest complaint about ............ MY NEWLY ARRIVED SANDOZ!!
> 
> First pic is Sandoz on the left, GMT on the right again! THAT'S what I'm talking about when it comes to thickness!
> 
> ...


YEAH! The Sandoz is here! I think these use a 26.5mm dial so that's very close to a gen Sub. Excellent watch with plenty of character, enjoy!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sri said:


> Gentlemen, not sure if it fits the bill...


That is a sexy beast right there. Wish it was 40mm for me skinny Asian wrist, but there is no other comparable 6200 homage in this price/quality range that I am aware of.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

thach said:


> That is a sexy beast right there. Wish it was 40mm for me skinny Asian wrist, but there is no other comparable 6200 homage in this price/quality range that I am aware of.


You are correct that it is stunning. All of my 2824s are spot-on awesome. Even the couple vintage ones with questionable service history. The only thing I have that I like better is my Chinese DG2813s. They are both dead on accurate too...but instead of serving them at varying rates I can just replace the dang things for $24.95!

Only half kidding.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

thach said:


> That is a sexy beast right there. Wish it was 40mm for me skinny Asian wrist, but there is no other comparable 6200 homage in this price/quality range that I am aware of.


Yeah. The only one I can even think of is the TC. Maybe a little coffee on the hands/dial. And as said above, it's dirt cheap to replace a DG! Wish it had the red pip, but others have done that manually.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

There's the MKII Nassau 3-6-9, but it is $1045 in that configuration ($895 with the regular Sub-style dial).

Nassau - Specialist Series


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks, I ordered my regular Nassau last week. I don't think the 3-6-9 looks quite as nice as O1V and I definitely do not want a date window if I'm going past $1000. 

I think my only real option is a jelliotz-special.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

thach said:


> Thanks, I ordered my regular Nassau last week. I don't think the 3-6-9 looks quite as nice as O1V and I definitely do not want a date window if I'm going past $1000.
> 
> I think my only real option is a jelliotz-special.


Awesome choice!!!!!

Although.....to goof around and try to get the vintage look with coffee, no way in the world would I do that to a Nassau lol. Not suggesting that you are 

Those TC's on the other hand? Defintely.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

So my 9937 wasn't getting the wrist time it deserved on the OEM bracelet. So I got it some new shoes, a Vintasso vintage leather Zulu. I thought I'd share some pics with you guys.










































I think it's happy.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice looking watch, and great strap! - made in Denmark? Cool - but I can't get round Invicta on the side of the case. Specially as I'm left - handed. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Nice looking watch, and great strap! - made in Denmark? Cool - but I can't get round Invicta on the side of the case. Specially as I'm left - handed.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! The Invicta on the side can be filed off, but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

thach said:


> Thanks, I ordered my regular Nassau last week. I don't think the 3-6-9 looks quite as nice as O1V and I definitely do not want a date window if I'm going past $1000.
> 
> I think my only real option is a jelliotz-special.


Fair enough, though I think that you'll find once you have the Nassau on wrist that there is simply no comparison between the MKII and Steinhart at any level/on any point. Bill puts out a top-notch watch I had the Steinhart OVM and the Kingston just buries it (as do both my Blackwater and LRRP). I hadn't realized that, at least for now, the 3-6-9 dialed Nassau is only available with the date option. I am positive that this will not always be the case - wonder when Bill will release the non-date version?


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Darwin said:


> I hadn't realized that, at least for now, the 3-6-9 dialed Nassau is only available with the date option. I am positive that this will not always be the case - wonder when Bill will release the non-date version?


I am a first time buyer of an MKII product, and the anticipation is fun. I'm excited about my first MKII and would gladly pre-order a no-date 3-6-9


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Alrighty then! After Fullers ordered me to buy an Invicta (which I did the very next day)....


Oh, YYYEEESSS! Well done, man!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jelliottz said:


> And what beautiful, big drilled lugs that is does have.


Will those fit full size Rolex shoulderless spring bars? If so... damn. Envy!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Will those fit full size Rolex shoulderless spring bars? If so... damn. Envy!


Yes sir they will. I'm currently sporting some fat, 2mm, shoulderless spring bars. I'm going to order some genuine ones in the near future.

The only bad part about them is you need a genuine stainless bracelet to fit their thickness. I almost have the wife convinced to let me pull the trigger on a folded link 7836 oyster. Folded links sound appropriate for a Tudor snowflake.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Sri said:


> Gentlemen, not sure if it fits the bill... I reckon this isn't bad actually... What I'm more impressed is the accuracy of the ETA 2824-2...


I thought this watch used the new Steinhart ST-5.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Anyone seen the new Raven Vintage 42 yet? Not sure how I feel about the hands on this one.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Forget it Landon, those are not the droids you are looking for. Wait for the 40mm to come back around. I saw you selling off a few of your bigger watches


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

9610


----------



## micc (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey guys, any recommendation on large submariners like 44-45mm? I know raven makes that but I don't want too chunky... and I like mercedes hands.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi Oilers Fan, you are right indeed... by ETA 2824-2 I meant, indeed the SST-5 is an ETA base and a subtle mod... So I'd honestly owe the time keeping efficiencies to its base ETA... Good weekend, Cheers



Oilers Fan said:


> I thought this watch used the new Steinhart ST-5.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jelliottz said:


> Yes sir they will. I'm currently sporting some fat, 2mm, shoulderless spring bars. I'm going to order some genuine ones in the near future.
> 
> The only bad part about them is you need a genuine stainless bracelet to fit their thickness. I almost have the wife convinced to let me pull the trigger on a folded link 7836 oyster. Folded links sound appropriate for a Tudor snowflake.


Oh, wow! Ofrei makes some killer replacement bars in that size. I have also been known to drill out the end links of "lesser" bracelets to work with them. (You don't have to tell your wife...)


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Struggling to find the Tiger Concept watches on eBay. What should I search for? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

whatmeworry said:


> Struggling to find the Tiger Concept watches on eBay. What should I search for?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


You can just order them direct.

http://www.tiger-concept.com/watch.html


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Imitrex said:


> You can just order them direct.
> 
> http://www.tiger-concept.com/watch.html


Thank you!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Bugra said:


> Tell me how much so I can cry right here.


Somehow I misread this. Sorry Bugra. I got it for $88.



whatmeworry said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


You bet!!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

micc said:


> Hey guys, any recommendation on large submariners like 44-45mm? I know raven makes that but I don't want too chunky... and I like mercedes hands.


The Raven 44 Deep is gorgeous... Sword hands not Mercedes, though...


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

micc said:


> Hey guys, any recommendation on large submariners like 44-45mm? I know raven makes that but I don't want too chunky... and I like mercedes hands.


More DSSD than Sub, but what about a Steinhart Ocean 44?


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Alrighty then! After Fullers ordered me to buy an Invicta (which I did the very next day) and Don Logan posted his Dagaz mod, I've been steadily working on collecting pieces. Took me two nights of debranding case work, but after learning all the bezel lessons from others on here, my military mod is done. I made it a little different from Don's with a different bezel, and I painted the second hand tip red, but otherwise pretty similar....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!

How great does it feel when get that engraving off of the case?! It really is a full tilt boogie mod, I felt like I could do any mod after that. I FELT LIKE I COULD MOD NON-WATCH REALTED THINGS AFTER THAT! I was asked to leave home depot 3 weekends in row after finished mine! I mean they were just doing their job(I guess) but those people seemed genuinely interested in adding dive bezels to the wall clock's...that I offered to build into the walls of their condo. I was going to use sword hands for the dial, and use actual swords!

Ya know I actually think the date magnifier looks sharp, not sure if you are going to keep it or not, might wanna save yourself the hassle. And that bezel is awsome, lends it self perfectly to the military theme, and fuels my odd and unyeilding obsession with red triangle markers.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

And for no reason at all...



I remember seeing this for the first time and thinking "Wait, its Vostok and a SUB?!...Well, my work here is done." Miss you guys, I am in the middle of a move thats zapping all my time, tho its going to be fun to go back and binge read all the pages I missed.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Don Logan said:


> NICE!
> 
> How great does it feel when get that engraving off of the case?! It really is a full tilt boogie mod, I felt like I could do any mod after that. I FELT LIKE I COULD MOD NON-WATCH REALTED THINGS AFTER THAT! I was asked to leave home depot 3 weekends in row after finished mine! I mean they were just doing their job(I guess) but those people seemed genuinely interested in adding dive bezels to the wall clock's...that I offered to build into the walls of their condo. I was going to use sword hands for the dial, and use actual swords!
> 
> Ya know I actually think the date magnifier looks sharp, not sure if you are going to keep it or not, might wanna save yourself the hassle. And that bezel is awsome, lends it self perfectly to the military theme, and fuels my odd and unyeilding obsession with red triangle markers.


Yes! I enjoyed it so much I've decided to buy two more to make as gifts. I never realized that I liked the GSAR look until I finished this mod. It's really busy because both the bezel and the dial are fully indexed, so it's a visual feast. It also meant getting the bezel lined up perfectly was critical, but I think it is pretty much perfect.

I'm definitely leaving the cyclops. I might be going against the flow here, but I like them (provided there is a date to be seen through them of course). Would look pretty foolish with a no date dial.


----------



## besmi.flyingfish (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey folks, after I joined the forum couple of days ago and as a newbie created a couple threads w/o reading enough and still responded kindly, and then after I've been reading couple of hundred pages you guys gathered together, I feel like I know some of you already  That is a big knowledge you guys put together, congrats.
Now, the reason I joined the forum was me wanting to buy a retirement gift for myself and the gift was going to be a sub homage. After reading your hundreds of posts, I have decided to buy a Steinhart Ocean 1 Black (that is 42mm). Now watch, something really interesting happened:
While I was looking at Steinhart Web site, my sister came along and asked me what I was doing. I responded that I will buy the watch as a retirement gift to myself. She goes, "I have been looking for a ret. gift for you, can I please buy that one for you? " What do you think I said? ;-) I said "Wonderfull, thanks honey ". Now, I will tell you something else that you gonna hate me even more; because I still have a gift budget for myself, I will buy another watch :-/ This time it souldn't be a 1-1 sub homage. It can at least 42mm and better 44 mm, may be blue, and may be vintage. Certainly with a character like O1B. 
What do you say?
Cheers,


----------



## besmi.flyingfish (Jun 25, 2014)

My two questions is about Steinhart Ocean 1 Black. I am preparing to order one. 
I don't know the difference between ceramic and alüminum inlay. Pros vs cons? Which one you recommend? 
Also, what else should I order as an accessory? A bracelet, NATO strap, other materials?
Thanks for your response in advance,
Cheers


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

@besmi.flyingfish:

First, welcome to WUS Affordable and the Best Submariner Homage thread!

Second, you have an awesome sister!

Third, I prefer aluminum bezel insert over ceramic for a few reasons: Easier to read, cheaper to replace, and I prefer vintage style.

Fourth, for your own gift to yourself, have a look at the blue Squale 20 Atmos or the Christopher Ward Trident C60 Pro.

Good hunting, and be sure to come back and tell us how you like your new watches!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Fullers1845 said:


> @besmi.flyingfish:
> 
> First, welcome to WUS Affordable and the Best Submariner Homage thread!
> 
> ...


Second!


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Just picked up this beauty from fellow member D6amia6n.

A rather serendipitous moment as I was trying for a few weeks with no luck to sell my Pelagos in order to downgrade to something a little more affordable. I've had "mkii", "Nassau" and "Kingston" set up as push notifications on my watchrecon app for close to 3 months to try and pick one up, but sadly missed out on the only two examples that made an appearance.

Yesterday, however, a local buyer offered me a fair deal on my Pelagos and came to my house to pick it up, and not 6 hours later a great example of a Nassau came up for sale. Can't wait to get it on my wrist!


----------



## besmi.flyingfish (Jun 25, 2014)

Fullers1845 said:


> @besmi.flyingfish:
> 
> First, welcome to WUS Affordable and the Best Submariner Homage thread!
> 
> ...


Thnx Fullers1845, do you mean Squale 1521 blue? That is 50 atmos. I can't find 20 atmos blue on the Squale web site...


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

nick_sixx said:


> Just picked up this beauty from fellow member D6amia6n.
> 
> A rather serendipitous moment as I was trying for a few weeks with no luck to sell my Pelagos in order to downgrade to something a little more affordable. I've had "mkii", "Nassau" and "Kingston" set up as push notifications on my watchrecon app for close to 3 months to try and pick one up, but sadly missed out on the only two examples that made an appearance.
> 
> Yesterday, however, a local buyer offered me a fair deal on my Pelagos and came to my house to pick it up, and not 6 hours later a great example of a Nassau came up for sale. Can't wait to get it on my wrist!


AWESOME PICKUP!!!!!! And it seems that patience is a virtue in your case. So glad it worked out for you.



Fullers1845 said:


> @besmi.flyingfish:
> 
> First, welcome to WUS Affordable and the Best Submariner Homage thread!
> 
> ...


Welcome to WUS!!!

I agree with fullers 100%! I had the ceramic Ocean 1 Black and wish I had gotten the other. It's much harder to read, or see the ceramic bezel imho. It was very ... I guess "shiny" would be the word for it, vs the flat, easily readable aluminum insert.

Edit - I believe Fullers is talking about the 20 Atmos, which are found on Gnomon's site:
20 ATMOS Blueray - 1545 - Domed Sapphire - SEL Bracelet


----------



## besmi.flyingfish (Jun 25, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> AWESOME PICKUP!!!!!! And it seems that patience is a virtue in your case. So glad it worked out for you.
> 
> Welcome to WUS!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you. Wow it is beautiful. It doesnt say on the site, but I guess its 42mm right?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

besmi.flyingfish said:


> Thank you. Wow it is beautiful. It doesnt say on the site, but I guess its 42mm right?


Nope! 40mm! You have to click on the "Specifications" tab to get dimensions.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

F71 regular Oilers Fan is selling a Tiger Big Crown if anyone is looking. Pretty good deal at $85!!! 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-tiger-concept-big-crown-sub-homage-$85-shipped-1046599.html


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

besmi.flyingfish said:


> Thank you. Wow it is beautiful. It doesnt say on the site, but I guess its 42mm right?


40mm. Squale 20 Atmos Blue Ray (pic borrowed from Gnomon).


----------



## besmi.flyingfish (Jun 25, 2014)

Fullers1845 said:


> 40mm. Squale 20 Atmos Blue Ray (pic borrowed from Gnomon).


It's a bit small 4 me :-/


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sporting a bit of dial rot today...


----------



## besmi.flyingfish (Jun 25, 2014)

Fullers1845 said:


> Sporting a bit of dial rot today...


Smart combo...


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> Sporting a bit of dial rot today...


That is a winning combination of vintage-y summer-y easy-breezy peanut-buttery color smoothness right there.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey guys, this might be inappropriate as I'm aware sales aren't really permitted outside the FS area, but I have a pretty dinged up Tiger Concepts case with dials and movement up for sale here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1052057
Fs: Cheap project Rolex/Tudor Big crown homage

It's a massive POS, but I figured someone with a bit more horological skill might be able to carry on with the project.

I also figured that this would be the most likely group of people to be interested in it


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

Months ago, I pmed jelliottz & Fullers1845 regarding watch movements, and their compatibility etc.
They have been the most helpful, but still..

I screwed my first Tiger Concept Snowflake watch mod. The movement is gone.

A few months later (Today) I plucked my courage and attempted to mod my soki, bought two to learn. Along with dials from Ken. And Natos of course !
Hands were shaking like mad but at the very end, I'm glad. Thanks Everyone here (and the soki s86 thread) for your tips and tutorials 

























I'm gonna do my other soki into a milsub, with yellow indices and hands. Hehhee

If I'm Ambitious enough(and when my intern pay comes), I'll buy a bagelsport and reuse my Tiger Concept Snowflake dial and hands on it.

That will fix my snowflake itch !


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Marctan said:


> Months ago, I pmed jelliottz & Fullers1845 regarding watch movements, and their compatibility etc.
> They have been the most helpful, but still..
> 
> I screwed my first Tiger Concept Snowflake watch mod. The movement is gone.
> ...


Nice looking Sub you have there. The matte dial was a great choice. Good luck on the milsub and eventually the snowflake. You'll have the sub trifector at that point: Mercedes, sword, and snowflake.


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks John. Went broke since i bought my Mako and Fifty Five Fathoms mod. Going on budget now heheh.. 

Planning to use Mercedes hands on the Soki milsub though, my Mako and FFF already have sword hands ;-)


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

A buddy stopped by my office today.








It bothers me that his watch is 9 minutes fast and a day behind.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Awesome pic! 

9 minutes ahead so he arrives precisely when he wants to! (sorry, had to get some LOTR nerdiness in there for some reason......yeah, I've lost it)

You would hate my GMT then. Date is rarely ever correct due to not having a quick set date function.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> A buddy stopped by my office today.
> 
> It bothers me that his watch is 9 minutes fast and a day behind.


I guess when your wearing a Rollie, the time and date don't have to be right. The watch itself says it all. Lol


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> A buddy stopped by my office today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love how the franken Tudor worked out and great strap choice, really matches the dial insignia - was it hard to get the parts? Feel like making another?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

elGrafico said:


> Love how the franken Tudor worked out and great strap choice, really matches the dial insignia - was it hard to get the parts? Feel like making another?


I would absolutely build another, and sourcing parts really isn't that hard. What is hard is sourcing parts within the budget you choose. The budget you choose usually relates directly to how many parts you want to be genuine. Luck is also handy to have around.


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

jelliottz said:


> A buddy stopped by my office today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm loving that Gluf Racing-inspired strap! Beautiful!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Forgot to update that my crown finally arrived after 6 weeks.








Now the search for a case back begins. After that it will be a bezel insert or even a whole assembly. This thing is like a freakin' classic car aka a money pit. Dang its pretty though.
Sent via Lumia


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## besmi.flyingfish (Jun 25, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> Forgot to update that my crown finally arrived after 6 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great lookin sub!


----------



## besmi.flyingfish (Jun 25, 2014)

Is there a "flieger/pilot" only thread?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

besmi.flyingfish said:


> Is there a "flieger/pilot" only thread?


What does this mean? I put it in Google Translate and Babblefish, but no results come up with the word "Submariner" in it .


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

jelliottz said:


> Forgot to update that my crown finally arrived after 6 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a great job.


----------



## besmi.flyingfish (Jun 25, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> What does this mean? I put it in Google Translate and Babblefish, but no results come up with the word "Submariner" in it .


As a person who decided his first submariner, I thought to myself may be the third watch can be a flieger. And for that flieger, people/thread who has a great taste can only give some advice )


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Soki looks so nice in photographs...


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

besmi.flyingfish said:


> As a person who decided his first submariner, I thought to myself may be the third watch can be a flieger. And for that flieger, people/thread who has a great taste can only give some advice )


I'm just goofing around. I've seen a few threads regarding them, but not any dedicated ones.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

What is the difference between these 2 titanium divers:
Invicta 0420 and 17018?
I believe later versions of the 0420 came with the NH35A.


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> I would absolutely build another, and sourcing parts really isn't that hard. What is hard is sourcing parts within the budget you choose. The budget you choose usually relates directly to how many parts you want to be genuine. Luck is also handy to have around.


I've been thinking of asking this for a few weeks now, I think you need to give some info on your (beautiful) Franken-Tudor. Obviously the more detail the better, so perhaps start a thread?? I'm sure quite a few of us will appreciate you shearing the experience!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ Here's the skinny:
Gen dial
Gen 702 crown
Gen ETA 2824 (soon to be swapped for a low-beat ETA 2840
ETA hands (aged by me to match the dial's patina
Helenarou 5513 case (crow guards reshaped by me)
Bezel insert bleached by me
Case softened slightly to take some of the new off.

Along with swapping for a low-beat movement, I want to add a genuine case back, genuine insert, genuine T19 crystal, and a genuine 9315 folded oyster bracelet. It will take time, but ill eventually get the parts I need. My goal I to only have the mid-case and bezel assembly be aftermarket. 

When you make a Franken, you have to remember what it is: A bunch of parts put together. It will never be worth what a 100% genuine watch is, and it should never be sold as such. I think that's why frankens get a bad rap. They're worth the sum of their parts, and mine is priceless to me. That's what matters in my eyes. 
Sent via Lumia


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> ^^ Here's the skinny:
> Gen dial
> Gen 702 crown
> Gen ETA 2824 (soon to be swapped for a low-beat ETA 2840
> ...


I was under the impression that most/all parts had to be genuine for a franken to be accepted by this forum. That gives me a new perspective, so I will have look at making one for my self.
However, I would try and get a genuine case (if possible to find one at a reasonable price).
In any case, yours is one of the best looking subs I have seen.
Honestly, I prefer a Tudor to a Rolex anyway. I don't like the popularity of Rolex watches and how they are perceived. -Just my opinion.

At the moment I have the TC project to look forward to that I got from nick_sixx!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I'd go to the WUS Pilots' and Military watches Forum: Pilots' & Military watches



Imitrex said:


> I'm just goofing around. I've seen a few threads regarding them, but not any dedicated ones.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> I was under the impression that most/all parts had to be genuine for a franken to be accepted by this forum. That gives me a new perspective, so I will have look at making one for my self.
> 
> At the moment I have the TC project to look forward to that I got from nick_sixx!


Rules schmules... Not to worried about it over here. ;-) The purist will turn their nose down at a 100% genuine parts Franken so I'm not worried what they think about mine.

The rule I've used with mine is to not have any "fake" parts. That means if you see a Rolex or Tudor emblem, it has to be a genuine part. I had a sterile crown for the first 2 months until I got my gen. No trademark infringement here. ?

Good luck with that TC project. Shouldn't be too hard to whip it into shape.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

First (and probably last time) wearing the real deal submariner. My brother in law just got this a couple of weekends ago. Asked if I wanted to try it around the house for a bit, so I gave the Everest a break.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

thach said:


> First (and probably last time) wearing the real deal submariner. My brother in law just got this a couple of weekends ago. Asked if I wanted to try it around the house for a bit, so I gave the Everest a break.


That's my favorite color combo. Beautiful.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> That's my favorite color combo. Beautiful.


It is very nice in the metal. I'm not usually a two-tone guy, but there's no denying the quality and craftsmanship.

A couple of parting shots:


----------



## rokr (Jun 25, 2014)

pffffffft...why have cotton, when you could have silk.....


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Wearing my poor man milsub again today










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

thach said:


> First (and probably last time) wearing the real deal submariner. My brother in law just got this a couple of weekends ago. Asked if I wanted to try it around the house for a bit, so I gave the Everest a break.


 Love them in those colours.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

rokr said:


> pffffffft...why have cotton, when you could have silk.....


Why have silk when you could have... Nylon










Or whatever is cheaper than nylon.










Or Quartz...










Or Unbranded free with a magazine quartz...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

The evolving Dagaz M.N. Tribute mod...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Incoming!



















Can one lodge a complaint in the Shark Army without being eaten?

This thing has the dirtiest, cloudiest crystal ever! And the shipping from Asia took over 2 weeks. Aw, hell, it's the Army....


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Incoming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so envious!


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

Persistent Liberty Walker-nice!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Incoming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Sometimes in the military, you get what you get and you don't get upset (as I tell my kids).

Here's my question...is persistent liberty walker engraved into the case, or is that a removable chapter ring? If it's removable, I'm buying one just to use the chapter ring in a future project! Plus, I'm realizing my inferior collection doesn't have enough dials that say superlative chronometer....


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Nice! Sometimes in the military, you get what you get and you don't get upset (as I tell my kids).
> 
> Here's my question...is persistent liberty walker engraved into the case, or is that a removable chapter ring? If it's removable, I'm buying one just to use the chapter ring in a future project! Plus, I'm realizing my inferior collection doesn't have enough dials that say superlative chronometer....


Any collection only has room for one superlative chronometer!


----------



## BSQ (Jun 2, 2011)

Below are some pictures of my Alpha Milsub that I modded. More details can be found here https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/alpha-milsub-mods-dome-crystal-new-hands-bezel-insert-1053831.html


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

Awesome Milsub!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

BSQ said:


> Below are some pictures of my Alpha Milsub that I modded. More details can be found here https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/alpha-milsub-mods-dome-crystal-new-hands-bezel-insert-1053831.html


Wow!!!!!!!!! You did an AMAZING JOB!!!!! Love that you got the bezel insert to fit. I'm surprised that there aren't very many aftermarket options for the MilSub style bezel inserts out there.


----------



## BSQ (Jun 2, 2011)

Imitrex said:


> I'm surprised that there aren't very many aftermarket options for the MilSub style bezel inserts out there.


I'm surprised also! I searched a lot for an exact fit Milsub style bezel insert, but could never find one.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

picked up an Armida A9, thing is pretty damn impressive


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

SDGenius said:


> picked up an Armida A9, thing is pretty damn impressive


That's a great looking chunk of steel! First impressions? How are you liking the movement?


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

very solid piece, makes me want to pickup on of each variant they sell, lol. Movement is great, same one found in the ever-popular to mod Invicta 8926ob, it's a hacking and hand wind-able movement from Seiko. The hand winding action is much smoother than the ETA 2836-2 in my Hamilton. The lume is really bright and the sunburst blue dial catches the light nicely. Spec's are awesome at this price point; Domed Sapphire w/AR coating, 1200m water resistance w/helium release valve, solid bracelet and end-links w/divers extension... just goes on and on, great spec for the money. what it lacks in pedigree and beat-count, it makes up for in ability and value. my hats off to Armida.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Armida makes a milsub style version of a A9 too in 500m resistance

There are differences between the 1200 and the 500 version.

The A9 1200 has a helium relase valve - the 500 does not.
The A9 1200 dial has applied indices - the 500 dial is printed only.
The A9 1200 has the bezel minute marks till 15 - the 500 has them all around

The A9 1200 has a modern bracelet - the 500 a vintage rivet style bracelet. Both bracelet types have solid endlinks.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

SDGenius said:


> very solid piece, makes me want to pickup on of each variant they sell, lol. Movement is great, same one found in the ever-popular to mod Invicta 8926ob, it's a hacking and hand wind-able movement from Seiko. The hand winding action is much smoother than the ETA 2836-2 in my Hamilton. The lume is really bright and the sunburst blue dial catches the light nicely. Spec's are awesome at this price point; Domed Sapphire w/AR coating, 1200m water resistance w/helium release valve, solid bracelet and end-links w/divers extension... just goes on and on, great spec for the money. what it lacks in pedigree and beat-count, it makes up for in ability and value. my hats off to Armida.


 I'm sweet on the A7...that vintage appeal!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Love the look of the Armida, just not sure I would pay $400 for a watch with an NH35A in it. Sorry to be a Debby Downer on the Armida


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

no worries, I'm actually quite fond of the NH35A due to good experiences with modded Invicta 8926's.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> just not sure I would pay $400 for a watch with an NH35A in it.


The NH35 is a great movement, but I'm with you. I'd still struggle to pay that for it. Maybe if it were $100 cheaper, but I know that's asking a lot of a small boutique company.

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

SDGenius said:


> no worries, I'm actually quite fond of the NH35A due to good experiences with modded Invicta 8926's.


Yeah, I definitely agree.

You have a very nice watch there.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

More fun with me 8926LV


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

bvc2005 said:


> I'm sweet on the A7...that vintage appeal!


yeah, i dig the A7 too. Looks super vintage in steel w/the blue dial, but I ended up picking a Tissot PRS516 instead to quench that retro look in my collection.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

SDGenius said:


> yeah, i dig the A7 too. Looks super vintage in steel w/the blue dial, but I ended up picking a Tissot PRS516 instead to quench that retro look in my collection.


Great catch!


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

Tools arrived, modded my second Soki

Milsub this time









With Yellow no-date dial,
Baked hands with ref to how John does it









With the other Soki Mod
(Looks more different in real life)

















Bonus Pic ! Handmade watchroll with my initial on it.
Made by my girlfriend. hue hue hue


----------



## besmi.flyingfish (Jun 25, 2014)

Marctan said:


> Tools arrived, modded my second Soki
> 
> Milsub this time
> 
> ...


Good work... We all need such a girlfriend/partner mate


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

besmi.flyingfish said:


> Good work... We all need such a girlfriend/partner mate


Love it


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Another visitor today. Serti dial. Quite a looker in person.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Another visitor today. Serti dial. Quite a looker in person.


I think I hear your office phone ringing? Bling Bling, Bling Bling!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

elGrafico said:


> I think I hear your office phone ringing? Bling Bling, Bling Bling!


I've had 3 subs come into my office in the past week. 2 x 16610 and this 16613 Serti.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Never been a fan of that style. Not enough contrast....but then again, maybe that's just how those of us who don't understand the subtle beauty of diamonds see it? I like your frankentudor better. Honestly I do.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jelliottz said:


> I've had 3 subs come into my office in the past week. 2 x 16610 and this 16613 Serti.


Dude! What are you renting at that branch, Lamborghini's?



Sonic_driftwood said:


> Never been a fan of that style. Not enough contrast....but then again, maybe that's just how those of us who don't understand the subtle beauty of diamonds see it? I like your frankentudor better. Honestly I do.


So do I. Gold and dive watches don't mix, IMO.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Finished up a build last night for a good friend. She wanted a watch for her husband as a 1st anniversary gift. It was a privilege to get to make this. She picked the case, dial, and hands. 

















And one more with my Franken Tudor.


----------



## besmi.flyingfish (Jun 25, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> Finished up a build last night for a good friend. She wanted a watch for her husband as a 1st anniversary gift. It was a privilege to get to make this. She picked the case, dial, and hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clean job man ;-)


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Finished up a build last night for a good friend. She wanted a watch for her husband as a 1st anniversary gift. It was a privilege to get to make this. She picked the case, dial, and hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sweet, nice nice clean build! That lume pip looks a good match for your dial


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Pot


Sonic_driftwood said:


> Never been a fan of that style. Not enough contrast....but then again, maybe that's just how those of us who don't understand the subtle beauty of diamonds see it? I like your frankentudor better. Honestly I do.


Thanks man! I'm quite fond of it too.



Fullers1845 said:


> Dude! What are you renting at that branch, Lamborghini's?
> 
> So do I. Gold and dive watches don't mix, IMO.


Very large trucks. The 2 16610s were company higher-ups. The 16613 was a customer.


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Finished up a build last night for a good friend. She wanted a watch for her husband as a 1st anniversary gift. It was a privilege to get to make this. She picked the case, dial, and hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good. What did you use as a base?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> Looking good. What did you use as a base?


It's a Man bush jie sub. His site listed it at 40mm, but its more like 42mm+. It has a nicely decorated dg2813 inside, domed mineral crystal, and came with a good quality solid stainless bracelet with excellent fitting SELs. Total price with shipping was $64. I recommend signing up for an account with him if you're going to purchase. It takes about 25% off of everything.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> It's a Man bush jie sub. His site listed it at 40mm, but its more like 42mm+. It has a nicely decorated dg2813 inside, domed mineral crystal, and came with a good quality solid stainless bracelet with excellent fitting SELs. Total price with shipping was $64. I recommend signing up for an account with him if you're going to purchase. It takes about 25% off of everything.


Wow, that's a lot of Sub for little dollars!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jelliottz said:


> It's a Man bush jie sub. His site listed it at 40mm, but its more like 42mm+. It has a nicely decorated dg2813 inside, domed mineral crystal, and came with a good quality solid stainless bracelet with excellent fitting SELs. Total price with shipping was $64. I recommend signing up for an account with him if you're going to purchase. It takes about 25% off of everything.


Looks to be a supercase (modern Sub style) with aluminum bezel insert and domed crystal. Add in the snowflake hands and Ref. 6200 dial, and you've got an Interesting combo of Sub references.

Nice work, John!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Looks to be a supercase (modern Sub style) with aluminum bezel insert and domed crystal. Add in the snowflake hands and Ref. 6200 dial, and you've got an Interesting combo of Sub references.
> 
> Nice work, John!


I call it the "DSSD 3-6-9 Snowflake" aka not my watch to worry about naming. It has grown on me though. I've worn it all day to make sure everything runs smooth and it can take a bit of jostling. No problems. Plus the case passed the 8" WR test. At least I know it can take a splash.

Thanks for the kind words James. I have two more watches to build this weekend. One for myself and one for a friend. My wife is going to hate me.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jelliottz said:


> I call it the "DSSD 3-6-9 Snowflake" aka not my watch to worry about naming. It has grown on me though. I've worn it all day to make sure everything runs smooth and it can take a bit of jostling. No problems. Plus the case passed the 8" WR test. At least I know it can take a splash.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words James. I have two more watches to build this weekend. One for myself and one for a friend. My wife is going to hate me.


If you don't watch out, this could become more than a hobby. Pretty sure guys like Bill Yao and Jake B. got their start doing just what you're doing. ;-)


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> I call it the "DSSD 3-6-9 Snowflake" aka not my watch to worry about naming. It has grown on me though. I've worn it all day to make sure everything runs smooth and it can take a bit of jostling. No problems. Plus the case passed the 8" WR test. At least I know it can take a splash.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words James. I have two more watches to build this weekend. One for myself and one for a friend. My wife is going to hate me.


Loving the 8" WR test - it's possible to drown in 2 so they say, in which case 8 should be plenty!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

elGrafico said:


> Loving the 8" WR test - it's possible to drown in 2 so they say, in which case 8 should be plenty!


I had a tall cup available. You make due with what's around.

I need to get a dial custom printed: .66ft~.2m. That would be awesome.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> I had a tall cup available. You make due with what's around.
> 
> I need to get a dial custom printed: .66ft~.2m. That would be awesome.


Haha! .200m=.660ft would be so funny and I bet most folks wouldn't even notice


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

I'd buy it!


----------



## bishop9 (May 13, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> It's a Man bush jie sub. His site listed it at 40mm, but its more like 42mm+. It has a nicely decorated dg2813 inside, domed mineral crystal, and came with a good quality solid stainless bracelet with excellent fitting SELs. Total price with shipping was $64. I recommend signing up for an account with him if you're going to purchase. It takes about 25% off of everything.


is it still available? I can find any on his site close to that price even after registering.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

bishop9 said:


> is it still available? I can find any on his site close to that price even after registering.


Here's the link.
http://www.man bushijie.com/productshow-431-6.html

Remove the space to activate the link. Otherwise the forum will censor it.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

elGrafico said:


> Haha! .200m=.660ft would be so funny and I bet most folks wouldn't even notice


I think this needs to go on my "project to do" list.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Very light weight all titanium 17018 with NH35A for $99.99 delivered.


----------



## davidpg (Mar 4, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> I think this needs to go on my "project to do" list.


You know, in all seriousness, jelliottz is actually a FANTASTIC name for a watch brand...or at least on a dial. With your real world depth rating printed on the dial as well, you'd be more truthful than 80% of all watch brands.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

davidpg said:


> You know, in all seriousness, jelliottz is actually a FANTASTIC name for a watch brand...or at least on a dial. With your real world depth rating printed on the dial as well, you'd be more truthful than 80% of all watch brands.


I vote he goes the dyslexic route and has it named "Zttoillej"!!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm already working on a trademark for the name "jellifitz" aka jelli-fish divers.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Wearing this bad boy today! **Edit - Woohoo! New page!!!!


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

That is one nice honest looking sub nu am wearing this. Does it count as a sub homage?


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> Here's the link.


Do you know if the bezels are removable? I have a mod with the helenarou sea dweller case on my wrist and the clicking mechanism rusted, so it now turns both ways :-(

According to helenarou the bezel is not removable. How about the manb.... Cases?
If the bezel is removable this would be an immediate order for me......


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

barnefko said:


> Do you know if the bezels are removable? I have a mod with the helenarou sea dweller case on my wrist and the clicking mechanism rusted, so it now turns both ways :-(
> 
> According to helenarou the bezel is not removable. How about the manb.... Cases?
> If the bezel is removable this would be an immediate order for me......


How can a bezel not be removeable? Unless it were machined free in place it must be, surely?

I have a 5513 case on order from HR and plan on changing the insert only, but intrigued to know how it's fixed on permanently?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm wearing this today...


----------



## besmi.flyingfish (Jun 25, 2014)

thach said:


> I'm already working on a trademark for the name "jellifitz" aka jelli-fish divers.


I like that


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

elGrafico said:


> How can a bezel not be removeable? Unless it were machined free in place it must be, surely?
> 
> I have a 5513 case on order from HR and plan on changing the insert only, but intrigued to know how it's fixed on permanently?


Basically the bezel is held in place by a hexagonal formed spring that snaps in place when you assemble the bezel to the case. In order to remove the bezel you have to reach the spring that is hidden under a metal-lip and thus not reachable unless you ruin the bezel or the case.


----------



## Spekkioxlv (Mar 8, 2011)

Got this for my dad. A skx007 based 6538 homage. Used jake's dial, bezel insert, and harolds sapphire and hands. Put it on a tungchoy bracelet, i think tapering down looks more elegant. Thanks for all of Duarte's work at NEWW.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Man that's NICE!!! I really wish Dagaz would also support the 8926 mod scene more. Would absolutely love for him to offer rose gold M hands........and that bezel insert. Yours looks like mine, but on a different platform and a LOT better bezel insert.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> I'm wearing this today...


I love a good no-date Sub. Nice one you have here!


----------



## Jwritchie76 (Jan 3, 2009)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> I'm wearing this today...


What is this one? Details? Looks great!


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

barnefko said:


> Basically the bezel is held in place by a hexagonal formed spring that snaps in place when you assemble the bezel to the case. In order to remove the bezel you have to reach the spring that is hidden under a metal-lip and thus not reachable unless you ruin the bezel or the case.


Thanks for the info, reading on another forum a guy gave instructions on removing the crystal on a HR5513 which involved removing the bezel, so must be a different design.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Heat up the bezel insert - carefully! - and use a toothpick to pick it out. This should allow you to access the spring and remove the bezel assembly. Heating the insert is tricky. Wear gloves because this WILL heat the bezel itself to the point of being uncomfortable to the touch. This is what I had to do with my Helenarou 6538 homage.



barnefko said:


> Basically the bezel is held in place by a hexagonal formed spring that snaps in place when you assemble the bezel to the case. In order to remove the bezel you have to reach the spring that is hidden under a metal-lip and thus not reachable unless you ruin the bezel or the case.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Reference pic with bezel insert removed. The ring comes out from underneath the bezel and between it and the crystal.









I prefer to use an xacto knife to remove the insert. Just my preference. 
Sent via Lumia


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> I love a good no-date Sub. Nice one you have here!


Thanks jelliottz! It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Signalprick said:


> What is this one? Details? Looks great!


Thank you! It's a Parnis, and it runs as good as it looks as well. Keeps great time.

Here's a few more pics...


















































Needless to say... but I love it.


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

I might have to get me one of those! I have a Parnis GMT and for the money you can't beat it. Your sub looks great!


Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Thank you! It's a Parnis, and it runs as good as it looks as well. Keeps great time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just helped sell a few more of these. Nice photos! Is it 40mm?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

thach said:


> You just helped sell a few more of these. Nice photos! Is it 40mm?


Thanks! Yes, it is 40mm. And I'm still wearing it today.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

mmcnulty779 said:


> I might have to get me one of those! I have a Parnis GMT and for the money you can't beat it. Your sub looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk


Thank you! I think it's an awesome value.


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> Man that's NICE!!! I really wish Dagaz would also support the 8926 mod scene more. Would absolutely love for him to offer rose gold M hands........and that bezel insert. Yours looks like mine, but on a different platform and a LOT better bezel insert.
> 
> View attachment 1560693


Is that the dagaz dial made for seikos with crown @ 4:00?
Did you fit it with dial dots or am I incapable of finding anything but Seiko parts on his website??

BTW I see this dial quite often on various watch forums, and I think it is a great dial for projects/builds. It is not really branded (Tiger, Soki, Bagelsport, cronotac, etc), but not sterile either.

Great work all of you guys, its nice to see "custom" homages.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> Is that the dagaz dial made for seikos with crown @ 4:00?
> Did you fit it with dial dots or am I incapable of finding anything but Seiko parts on his website??
> 
> BTW I see this dial quite often on various watch forums, and I think it is a great dial for projects/builds. It is not really branded (Tiger, Soki, Bagelsport, cronotac, etc), but not sterile either.
> ...


Nope, it's the Premium 7S26 3:00 Premium dial.


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> Nope, it's the Premium 7S26 3:00 Premium dial.


Aha, had not looked at those.. 
However it is still a Seiko dial so presumably it needs dial dots anyway..

I've been looking for a custom dial for some time, and it seems that having one made (by a company that restores dials) costs about the same.. 
I read a thread somewhere that reviewed dial restoration companies and he mentioned that it cost him approximately $35 for a simple print..
So unless you are going for the sterile £5 dials from eBay, it may be worth having a nice custom job done.. 


Imitrex said:


> Nope, it's the Premium 7S26 3:00 Premium dial.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> Aha, had not looked at those..
> However it is still a Seiko dial so presumably it needs dial dots anyway..
> 
> I've been looking for a custom dial for some time, and it seems that having one made (by a company that restores dials) costs about the same..
> ...


The movement in the Invicta 8926 is a Seiko NH35A, so no dial dots needed  Fits like a glove!


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

What is the best dial , best quality for a submariner mod ?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

SirPaulGerman said:


> What is the best dial , best quality for a submariner mod ?


What are you starting with? What base model are you using?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Well, I've been cranking out mods over the past two weeks. I completed my third today. I'm posting it with permission of the new owner, Thach. He's an awesome dude!!!

Up close wristie.










How it wears on my 7-7.25" wrist. It honestly wears really well for a 42mm watch.










Check out the puffy lume on the 9.










And as I tend to do, here's one with my Franken Tudor. They look happy together.










Thanks Thach for letting me post these here. I had a lot of fun building this one with you. Until next time... ;-)

Sent via Lumia


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

Imitrex said:


> What are you starting with? What base model are you using?


I am thinking about a generic case , around 40 mm and a quartz movement , i like the *ISA 1198* witch has the same dimension at the ETA 2824.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

jelliottz said:


> I had a lot of fun building this one with you. Until next time... ;-)


Exceeds expectations JZ! Can't wait to see the next project. Thanks for fitting this one into your busy schedule. Much appreciated.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

jelliotz lume shot for the new project:


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

thach said:


> jelliotz lume shot for the new project:
> View attachment 1561821


Crappy picture, but you get the idea.

Sent from my M470BSA using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jelliottz said:


>


Sub Homage Mod Ninja strikes again. Nice work, John!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

anyone have a good source for milsub style inserts for 8926ob mods?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

SDGenius said:


> anyone have a good source for milsub style inserts for 8926ob mods?


I wish. Every once in a while one will pop up on eBay. Most of them only come in the smaller size for a 5513/1680 Sub. The 8926 needs a 16610 Sub sized insert which is about 1.3mm larger.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

thach said:


> Exceeds expectations JZ! Can't wait to see the next project. Thanks for fitting this one into your busy schedule. Much appreciated.


That 3-6-9 er is buttery awesomeness!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> That 3-6-9 er is buttery awesomeness!


Hey! We think almost in the same terms. I told JZ it's like smooth gelato on a warm summer day. The red seconds hand is the sprinkles on top.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> picked up an Armida A9, thing is pretty damn impressive
> View attachment 1554487
> 
> View attachment 1554488
> ...


So I have a question - I'm looking at that watch as a option and the one thing that absolutely blows me away is the depth of the caseback - I keep hearing the song 'Baby Got Back' when I look at it. It's so - big....is that something that worries you? To me it seems it would stick up way too high on the wrist and not sit flat.

Maybe I'm spoiled with my SD40 Helson sitting so flat.

I understand the 500m model is less tall (thinner caseback).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> So I have a question - I'm looking at that watch as a option and the one thing that absolutely blows me away is the depth of the caseback - I keep hearing the song 'Baby Got Back' when I look at it. It's so - big....is that something that worries you? To me it seems it would stick up way too high on the wrist and not sit flat.
> 
> Maybe I'm spoiled with my SD40 Helson sitting so flat.
> 
> ...


https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/38mm-dive-watch-1054560-2.html#post8081344


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

^honestly, if you compare even the 1200m case back to a similar sized watch, like an 8926ob w/a display case-back, there's a marginal difference. Just appears beefier due to the shape of the dome and the contrast in comparison to the fairly thin case.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/38mm-dive-watch-1054560-2.html#post8081344


YIKES!

The second pic shows precisely what I was worried about - it floats too high off the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

thach said:


> jelliotz lume shot for the new project:
> View attachment 1561821


That's some punchy lume, looks great!


----------



## HamKimJ (Dec 22, 2011)

Just nit-picking - 66ft would be more like 20m...


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

HamKimJ said:


> Just nit-picking - 66ft would be more like 20m...


Wasn't it .66ft? As in 0.66ft


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

nick_sixx said:


> Wasn't it .66ft? As in 0.66ft


Yes, I measured WR to 8". Rough math breaks it down to .200m=.666ft.

I really need to learn to print dials.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> ^honestly, if you compare even the 1200m case back to a similar sized watch, like an 8926ob w/a display case-back, there's a marginal difference. Just appears beefier due to the shape of the dome and the contrast in comparison to the fairly thin case.


Went by Kohls to see an 8926 and compared it to my Helson SD40 and then to these pics. This thing will sit fairly tall. It seems that at least 2mm of height at minimum will be added from the wrist up to the caseback.

That's substantial, not marginal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

A9 vs. 8926 case-back, I guess the difference between grossly unwearable case-back and height not worth mentioning case-back is a very fine line 











Dec1968 said:


> Went by Kohls to see an 8926 and compared it to my Helson SD40 and then to these pics. This thing will sit fairly talk. It seems that at least 2mm of height at minimum will be added from the wrist up to the caseback.
> 
> That's substantial, not marginal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> A9 vs. 8926 case-back, I guess the difference between grossly unwearable case-back and height not worth mentioning case-back is a very fine line


Hmmm. Not sure if it matters to me, but everyone's entitled to their taste. It is noticeable. When in doubt, add a NATO!!!. I don't give a whit for the 2mm a NATO adds to watch height, but some folks really can't stand it. Its the number one complaint I've seen among the NATO haters.

I think 1mm is a lot when you're talking about a piece of jewelry (tool or not)...which explains why all those jewelers tools are so darn tiny.


----------



## Koby360 (Jan 15, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> View attachment 1561821
> 
> 
> Crappy picture, but you get the idea.
> ...


Sorry if it has been covered before, but I was under the impression that aging dials killed the lume. What type of sorcery is this to get such great faux patina and still have awesome lume?


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Summertime... obviously means "Sub-mertime"... I feel like giving a try replacing my Sandoz bezel insert for a black one, but since I started looking around I realized it's gonna be pretty hard to locate/find one fitting this [mid?] size (insert is about 29,5mm inner/34,5mm outer...)




























...even smaller than my Orient 2ER...










I need to think about an alternative possible way...


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Not the best homage by a long shot but here is mine:


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

120 said:


> Not the best homage by a long shot but here is mine:


Details man! That's a nice looking milsub. I have my guess where it came from, but ill keep it to myself. I want to hear it from you.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

T-Wan said:


> Summertime... obviously means "Sub-mertime"... I feel like giving a try replacing my Sandoz bezel insert for a black one, but since I started looking around I realized it's gonna be pretty hard to locate/find one fitting this [mid?] size (insert is about 29,5mm inner/34,5mm outer...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great midsize Sandoz. If I buy one, I would pick this size too. I like the coke insert. I think you should keep it.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Koby360 said:


> Sorry if it has been covered before, but I was under the impression that aging dials killed the lume. What type of sorcery is this to get such great faux patina and still have awesome lume?


Baking a dial is what kills lume. There are lots of other ways to age a dial and hands. Coffee, clear matte spray, warm vinegar and salt, smoke, etc.

I smoke aged this dial and hands. Baking is popular because it comes out very even. The whole thing is done for the same time, same temp, etc. Smoke aging does little parts at a time. It can be difficult to get a consistent finish. I use a firework punk to do it. I do one indice at a time, and then I even out the rest of the dial. It takes about 30 minutes to get out right, but its worth it.

This is a punk for anyone outside of the States. I don't know if other places have a different name for it.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

FWIW, I painted my indices with coffee and flash evaporated it in the oven on broil, and I now have a very 'rotten' looking dial, but I still got lume!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Koby360 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for breaking that down, Jelliottz and Fullers.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


>


I didn't even know these were being delivered yet. When did you get it? I honestly think he did better on this than the blue one.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


>


That is gorgeous, how do I get one of those? Can't seem to find snowflake dials lately.

Today I am going with an old favourite:


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ Its an Aramar Antarctic Ocean. Its a limited run based on a Grovana Sub. He also made the Arctic Ocean which is a blue dialed and blue insert snowflake. There are a few Arctic Oceans for sale on f29. I didn't even know that the Antarctic Ocean had come out yet.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> ^^ Its an Aramar Antarctic Ocean. Its a limited run based on a Grovana Sub. He also made the Arctic Ocean which is a blue dialed and blue insert snowflake. There are a few Arctic Oceans for sale on f29. I didn't even know that the Antarctic Ocean had come out yet.


Agreed, I found the lume too orange for the blue dial, works much better on the black, nice snowflake!

Some great subs on this page, really liking the Sandoz and Milsub... if I were a lottery winning octopus, I'd wear them all


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Courrege said:


> There are many many homages of The Submariner but I still haven't seen one of the actual, more modern (from 2010) Subs. Are there any that I don't know of?


Homage or replica? For replica TC Subs are modern. But again, not an homage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

elGrafico said:


> Agreed, I found the lume too orange for the blue dial, works much better on the black, nice snowflake!
> 
> Some great subs on this page, really liking the Sandoz and Milsub... if I were a lottery winning octopus, I'd wear them all


Yes. Got it yesterday. It's actually the Arctic Ocean II as the white markered Antartic Ocean never made it to production. I don't have time for a full review, but I'll say the construction on this one is a big plus. Mechanically appears super solid and nicely finished. The bezel action is fantastic and I love the shape of the grip on this bezel.

The big negative is that under artificial light the hands and dial are pretty close to the same orange, but under natural light the dial lume is a beige orange while the hands are straight up bright orange and the pip is somewhere in between. I was a little put off by this when I opened the box and didn't know what to think of it, but it grew on my quick. It makes the watch super legible. But, I know this would be a total deal breaker for some folks.

The dial is a great blue color. It's got a hint I green in it. Definitely different from the royal blue aftermarket dials available from Dagaz. Knowing what I know now, I might have built one, but when I bought this back in Feb. I wasn't really modding watches yet.

Anyway, they appear sold out again. Possibly forever this time?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

My Franken Tudor and its HR case passed the 8" water test. I am comfortable verifying it as .2m=.66ft water resistance. ;-)

Of course, the case is tested by HR to 100m=300ft, but I like my number better.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Yes. Got it yesterday. It's actually the Arctic Ocean II as the white markered Antartic Ocean never made it to production. I don't have time for a full review, but I'll say the construction on this one is a big plus. Mechanically appears super solid and nicely finished. The bezel action is fantastic and I love the shape of the grip on this bezel.
> 
> The big negative is that under artificial light the hands and dial are pretty close to the same orange, but under natural light the dial lume is a beige orange while the hands are straight up bright orange and the pip is somewhere in between. I was a little put off by this when I opened the box and didn't know what to think of it, but it grew on my quick. It makes the watch super legible. But, I know this would be a total deal breaker for some folks.
> 
> ...


The dial is blue? Looks black in the pics!


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

My TC-Big Crown arrived today from Australia. As advertised the bezel and crystal were glued to the case, so I removed them and picked off all the glue.
However it seems that the part holding the bezel onto the case is missing.. 









Any ideas/advice? 
I'm not looking to hijack the thread, so you can PM me if you like!
Thanks


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Great midsize Sandoz. If I buy one, I would pick this size too. I like the coke insert. I think you should keep it.


Well I do like the coke insert too, and I would gladly switch from time to time... but I've been doing some rough photoediting and a black version wouldn't look bad either... what ya think ? 


















T.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> My TC-Big Crown arrived today from Australia. As advertised the bezel and crystal were glued to the case, so I removed them and picked off all the glue.
> However it seems that the part holding the bezel onto the case is missing..
> 
> 
> ...


It would appear that you're missing your crystal retaining ring. This goes on the outside of the crystal and seats against the base of the case. It keeps the crystal from popping out, and it is also the point that the bezel attached to allowing it to rotate without coming off.

Sadly, I don't know where to get a replacement. There are a lot of parts like this for other sub cases, but I wouldn't be able to say if it would fit yours. It could be trial and error on buying a new part.



T-Wan said:


> Well I do like the coke insert too, and I would gladly switch from time to time... but I've been doing some rough photoediting and a black version wouldn't look bad either... what ya think ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black would look awesome. Just ask Imitrex. He has one, and its stunning.


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> It would appear that you're missing your crystal retaining ring. This goes on the outside of the crystal and seats against the base of the case. It keeps the crystal from popping out, and it is also the point that the bezel attached to allowing it to rotate without coming off.
> 
> Sadly, I don't know where to get a replacement. There are a lot of parts like this for other sub cases, but I wouldn't be able to say if it would fit yours. It could be trial and error on buying a new part.
> 
> Black would look awesome. Just ask Imitrex. He has one, and its stunning.


Thanks for the quick clarification j. I suppose before I start trying to match parts from other cases, I can only ask if anyone here knows were to find a crystal and retaining ring replacement?

This was supposed to be a quick fix, so I could spend some time modifying/improving the case.. I didn't expect I would have to go looking for parts.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> Thanks for the quick clarification j. I suppose before I start trying to match parts from other cases, I can only ask if anyone here knows were to find a crystal and retaining ring replacement?
> 
> This was supposed to be a quick fix, so I could spend some time modifying/improving the case.. I didn't expect I would have to go looking for parts.


Email Tiger Concepts directly. I've emailed them questions before, and they're very quick to respond. They may have one that could be sold. It can't hurt.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> Details man! That's a nice looking milsub. I have my guess where it came from, but ill keep it to myself. I want to hear it from you.


Thank you sir!

This is the 8926 with the typical filing / grinding on the case with a Raffles Time dial, 30mm domed acrylic crystal, and Dagaz hands. The Ague premium NATO strap.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> ^^ Its an Aramar Antarctic Ocean. Its a limited run based on a Grovana Sub. He also made the Arctic Ocean which is a blue dialed and blue insert snowflake. There are a few Arctic Oceans for sale on f29. I didn't even know that the Antarctic Ocean had come out yet.


I love it, and Grovana make great watches, I have a Grivana made Revue Thommen diver (actually selling it as it is too big for me). I must have an Arctic Ocean!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

My first jellifish arrived! I like this thing so much, I think I need one just like it in 40mm form (edit: actually let's see how this 42mm wears for awhile first).

My first vintage moddage sub and my first ever nato strap. Winning! 
View attachment 1566299


----------



## Watchuthinking (Apr 11, 2013)

^big win for both of you!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

thach said:


> My first jellifish arrived! I like this thing so much, I think I need one just like it in 40mm form (edit: actually let's see how this 42mm wears for awhile first).
> 
> My first vintage moddage sub and my first ever nato strap. Winning!
> View attachment 1566299


That looks awesome if I do say so myself.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> Thanks for the quick clarification j. I suppose before I start trying to match parts from other cases, I can only ask if anyone here knows were to find a crystal and retaining ring replacement?
> 
> This was supposed to be a quick fix, so I could spend some time modifying/improving the case.. I didn't expect I would have to go looking for parts.


Reference of what you're looking for. It may not be exactly like this, but this is what a crystal retaining ring looks like.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

jelliottz said:


> That looks awesome if I do say so myself.


Yeah, someone at my office already asked to buy it.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

I call it "Classic Nasty."


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Fullers1845 said:


> I call it "Classic Nasty."


Fullers, that thing ages ten years every week or so! Crazy eye catching now. The bezel is great!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> FWIW, I painted my indices with coffee and flash evaporated it in the oven on broil, and I now have a very 'rotten' looking dial, but I still got lume!


Not a great pic, but you can read the time in the dark!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> I call it "Classic Nasty."


Dude! This thing really came out perfect. You've done a fantastic job!!!

Did you end up making the crystal swap?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jelliottz said:


> Dude! This thing really came out perfect. You've done a fantastic job!!!
> 
> Did you end up making the crystal swap?


Thanks, John! Yup, sure did. https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244-5.html#post8105555


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> I call it "Classic Nasty."


Looks like the dial and hands are made from chocolate brownies, yummy! Lovely fade on the blue too!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Ok submariner purists. Avert your eyes!

Finished this little project with my Parnis green ceramic bezel sub. Got some dust I found under the crystal (of course) but for now it's running well, until I remove the stem again at least.

I tried to come up with a name for it, but it seems every combination of sub, sea, master, and mariner is already taken except for submaster....which, well, I guess there's a reason for that but I can't quite put my black leather gloved finger on why...

So, I'm going to call it what it is. The Desk Master.









EDIT: almost forgot the recipe:

1 green bezel Parnis submariner sans dial (with annoying rolex crown showing through paint ever so slightly) and hands.

1 raffles dial and one raffles milgauss handset for second hand only (painted to match bezel)

1 hour and minute hand, Dauphine with lume, ordered separately from OFrei to get the right sizes. In case you are wondering...I found the minute hand on the omega PO style handset they offer to be too long at 13mm. I tried that initially, drilling the minute hand out myself with a 1mm bit, but it just wasn't going to work.

1 DG movement to replace the one I busted the second hand pinion on about 3 months ago.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sonic_driftwood said:


>


I'm no purist, so I love it! 
Did you have to remove a cyclops?


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

thach said:


> I'm no purist, so I love it!
> Did you have to remove a cyclops?


Nope. No date version to begin with!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

submaster = S&M300 

You're welcome.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Out in the sun with this, today. I still need an actual black Submariner homage. 

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

thach said:


> submaster = S&M300
> 
> You're welcome.


This. Is. Awesome.



synaptyx said:


> Out in the sun with this, today. I still need an actual black Submariner homage.  .


Very nice. Yours doesn't have the problems reported by quite a few others I hope. Reserve not holding at all, etc. Read there was a bad batch of ETA's in those  Poor Aramar took a beating on it.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> Very nice. Yours doesn't have the problems reported by quite a few others I hope. Reserve not holding at all, etc. Read there was a bad batch of ETA's in those  Poor Aramar took a beating on it.


He really did take a beating and the thread got really abusive. And, yes, mine did go back to have a new rotor fitted. Works perfectly, now. I'd definitely be interested in a black Aramar, with white snowflake hands.

I suppose there are others out there, but the Borealis has one of the worst case-back engravings I've ever seen. Looks like it was drawn by a 5 year old. Lol! :-> I know, I'd never see it, but I'd know it was there. Plus it feels a little overpriced for an NH35. I'd pay a touch more for a revised case-back and a 9015. Is that terrible? 










Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

So I decided to try out my Smurf on a natural leather strap.


































I think it looks pretty nice.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Looks great Watch Hawk!!!!

I can't decide which to wear, so put what I could on! It's no Don Logan collection, so at least I don't have to struggle as much as he does when it comes to making a decision!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> Looks great Watch Hawk!!!!
> 
> I can't decide which to wear, so put what I could on! It's no Don Logan collection, so at least I don't have to struggle as much as he does when it comes to making a decision!


I totally understand your dilemma. How is it even possible to choose one from a collection of pure amazing? Honestly the only way is to go with eeny, meeny, miny, moe.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> Looks great Watch Hawk!!!!
> 
> I can't decide which to wear, so put what I could on! It's no Don Logan collection, so at least I don't have to struggle as much as he does when it comes to making a decision!


Thanks Darren and that an awesome dilemma! :-!


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> Looks great Watch Hawk!!!!
> 
> I can't decide which to wear, so put what I could on! It's no Don Logan collection, so at least I don't have to struggle as much as he does when it comes to making a decision!


Pelagos every time, it's a beauty! Not that the others aren't... but Titanium, Snowflake, Lumed to hell and back... what's not to love


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> Looks great Watch Hawk!!!!
> 
> I can't decide which to wear, so put what I could on! It's no Don Logan collection, so at least I don't have to struggle as much as he does when it comes to making a decision!


As far as problems go, I wouldn't mind having this as one.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> Looks great Watch Hawk!!!!
> 
> I can't decide which to wear, so put what I could on! It's no Don Logan collection, so at least I don't have to struggle as much as he does when it comes to making a decision!


Just grab a Shark Army and be done with it.


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

i love you all, guys, but reqouting the same picture 100 times in a row (even if it's THAT AMAZING which it IS) is killing my scrolling finger...


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

chbx said:


> i love you all, guys, but reqouting the same picture 100 times in a row (even if it's THAT AMAZING which it IS) is killing my scrolling finger...


New pictures. Don't quote me on it!

P.s. There is some settings not to show quoted images. Because I don't see them. Seriously.

View attachment 1567399

View attachment 1567402

View attachment 1567403


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

chbx said:


> i love you all, guys, but reqouting the same picture 100 times in a row (even if it's THAT AMAZING which it IS) is killing my scrolling finger...


Lol, I think we set a record with this one. :-d


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Scratch what I said earlier. I need a Pelagos. O______o


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

**EDIT!!! First post on a new page AGAIN! Wooo! I'm on a roll!!! And for every new page, there has to be a great pic of a sub homage!! For this one, I'll select the Invicta mod!











DirtyHarrie said:


> I totally understand your dilemma. How is it even possible to choose one from a collection of pure amazing? Honestly the only way is to go with eeny, meeny, miny, moe.


Haha. Great suggestion! I could also put them in a hat and pick randomly!



Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Thanks Darren and that an awesome dilemma! :-!


Thanks Van!!! Although the pic isn't half as stunning as yours!



elGrafico said:


> Pelagos every time, it's a beauty! Not that the others aren't... but Titanium, Snowflake, Lumed to hell and back... what's not to love


Hard to argue with this. But honestly, I usually rotate the Pelagos and GMT every other day.



jelliottz said:


> As far as problems go, I wouldn't mind having this as one.


That offer still stands regarding the 14060! Two for the price of one time-share!



Richmondmike said:


> Just grab a Shark Army and be done with it.


I'm not sure I could handle such awesome-ness. That's like a whole new level of awesome.



synaptyx said:


> Scratch what I said earlier. I need a Pelagos. O______o


It's a GREAT watch!!!!!



chbx said:


> i love you all, guys, but reqouting the same picture 100 times in a row (even if it's THAT AMAZING which it IS) is killing my scrolling finger...


LOL!! I was kind of shocked myself. I hope your finger is ok!



thach said:


> New pictures. Don't quote me on it!
> 
> P.s. There is some settings not to show quoted images. Because I don't see them. Seriously.


John did an awesome job on that. Gorgeous! And GREAT pics!!!! I may have to get John to age a bezel insert for me....../drool


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey guys! Check out this beauty: Mens Vintage Rolex Tudor Submariner Tropical Gilt Pointed Circa 1961 7928 610074029588 | eBay


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ I asked my wife if I could do Bill Me Later on PayPal. That would make it only 2100 a month for the next 6 months. That's wat better than $12k all at once. 

Needless to say, but I am not allowed to buy it. :'-(


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> ^^ I asked my wife if I could do Bill Me Later on PayPal. That would make it only 2100 a month for the next 6 months. That's wat better than $12k all at once.
> 
> Needless to say, but I am not allowed to buy it. :'-(


I thought you would like that one. But more importantly, I think you can build one just as nice.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

chbx said:


> i love you all, guys, but reqouting the same picture 100 times in a row (even if it's THAT AMAZING which it IS) is killing my scrolling finger...





jelliottz said:


> ^^ I asked my wife if I could do Bill Me Later on PayPal. That would make it only 2100 a month for the next 6 months. That's wat better than $12k all at once.
> 
> Needless to say, but I am not allowed to buy it. :'-(


Another time-share offer! I'll go in halvsies! $1050/month each. Will your wife go for that???


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> So, I'm going to call it what it is. The Desk Master.


Eyes averted, but I love picking names, so...

Seamariner.

Splashmaster.

Submega.

We could go on...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

synaptyx said:


>


If my watch had that case back... I would wear it upside down! Lovely.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Fullers1845 said:


> Eyes averted, but I love picking names, so...
> 
> Seamariner.
> 
> ...












Splash master. Let's do that one. (Did I get you with the picture this time? Ha!)


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> If my watch had that case back... I would wear it upside down! Lovely.


I'm a graphic designer. That case-back is horrifying. The concept is fine, it's just very poorly executed. VERY! LOLOL!  IMO of course.

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

synaptyx said:


> I'm a graphic designer. That case-back is horrifying. The concept is fine, it's just very poorly executed. VERY! LOLOL!  IMO of course.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


I rather like it. More watches should have boobs on them

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Definitely. 


Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

This came in last Wednesday. Haven't taken it off since.










Can't get Tapatalk to give me the option of editing (rotating) pics before posting...


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Darwin said:


> This came in last Wednesday. Haven't taken it off since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely, what is it?


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Latest OWC sub with date. this one's a blue on blue snowflake, but also available in black or as a milsub homage, with or without date.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Darwin said:


> Latest OWC sub with date. this one's a blue on blue snowflake, but also available in black or as a milsub homage, with or without date.


Really nice! Thanks, couldn't make out the dial.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Long time I havn't worn that one...


















T.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Darwin said:


> This came in last Wednesday. Haven't taken it off since.
> Can't get Tapatalk to give me the option of editing (rotating) pics before posting...


Awesome! Which movement did you choose?


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks - Soprod A10. REALLY smooth. Settling in, it was spot on for 24 hours, then gained about 12 seconds over the next 48 hours. Set it again a couple of hours ago. Crown action is like butter
(Both winding/setting and screwing/unscrewing).


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Darwin said:


> This came in last Wednesday. Haven't taken it off since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a killer snowflake there. I liked their MILSUB. The snowflake looks even nicer. It's got luminous number's on the bezel too right? That struck me as one of the more unusual features. Look like fanstastic watches.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

T-Wan said:


> Long time I havn't worn that one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is this one? Love it!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> What is this one? Love it!


Looks like a sterile Helenarou 6538 to me.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> That's a killer snowflake there. I liked their MILSUB. The snowflake looks even nicer. It's got luminous number's on the bezel too right? That struck me as one of the more unusual features. Look like fanstastic watches.


Yeah, fully lumed index on the bezel insert. Not sure how unusual that is, in the overall scheme of things. The Armida A2 (first gen) has this, as does my vintage Omega Seamaster 300. I suppose it's unusual in the world of sub homages. Not really a popular feature with actual divers, though - I know of at least one person here on WUS that had the luminous material removed from all but the triangle on his Armida A2 and Lexvil has modified his OWC Milsub so that the lume is present only on the triangle and the bars for 3 (15),5 (25),7 (35) and 9 (45).


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

the gang








Loving the dial on this one, paired it with a Panatime Natural strap w/blue stitching


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> What is this one? Love it!


I love it too... :-d

Well it's an Helenarou 6538 hommage w/ swiss ETA 2836-2 Elabore movement.

Here's a wrist shot.









T.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Back to basics to start the week...


















Sub C homage.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I took my franken Tudor for a swim in the ocean. Uh oh...









It leaked at the crystal (my own fault). Salt water got into the case. Very little if any got to the movement, but it sat on the dial and hands for a while. The lume on the hour hand basically disintograted. The other two hands appear to have had some of their color "bleached" out. Its still keeping good time, but I did take everything apart and wipe it down. I'll need to re-age the hands. The hour hand will probably stay as-is. I kind of like it.

I guess a new movement may be in order. I had been holding off on buying an ETA 2783 or 2840, but now I guess its time.

So what lesson did we learn today kids? If you're going to swap your own crystal, don't go swimming until a proper pressure test has been done.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> I took my franken Tudor for a swim in the ocean. Uh oh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, there was/is a swatch 2840 for 38eur on the bay I'll get you a link if it's still there


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> I took my franken Tudor for a swim in the ocean. Uh oh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In order to prevent any possible damage to the above watch, I made a switch to my backup snowflake. Everyone needs a backup snowflake










elGrafico said:


> Damn, there was/is a swatch 2840 for 38eur on the bay I'll get you a link if it's still there


Thanks man!


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Emergency snowflake ftw!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

JZ, the hour hand looks cool. Great call on the backup, and good on you for not being afraid to use your sweet frankenbuild in the water my man. I like your bravado!


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

The Frankentudor fought the good fight and lost. But I an confident it will live to dive another day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

For the record, jelliottz, me "Liking" your post is a gesture of solidarity for the FrankenTudor's recovery, not a diabolical-hand-rubbing-while-maniacally-laughing gloat that the inside of your watch got wet.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> For the record, jelliottz, me "Liking" your post is a gesture of solidarity for the FrankenTudor's recovery, not a diabolical-hand-rubbing-while-maniacally-laughing gloat that the inside of your watch got wet.


Thank you for clearing that up. That's the direction my thoughts initially turned. Glad to know the intention is to the contrary. ;-)

I think I should get it a new phoenix NATO for when it rises from the watery ashes and returns to glory.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jelliottz said:


> I think I should get it a new phoenix NATO for when it rises from the watery ashes and returns to glory.


Most definitely!


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Cause I haven't posted this in this thread yet. My Soki mod


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

SDGenius said:


> the gang


Still a fan of that 3-6-9 sir!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

thach said:


> Still a fan of that 3-6-9 sir!


thanks boss, I actually plan on getting another one done with a slightly more vintage theme in there near future.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

I bought my first MkII - a Nassau - off fellow WUS member D6AMIA6N a few weeks ago, and, after getting held up in customs for what seemed like an eternity, it is finally on my wrist.

My initial impressions are:

Fantastic build quality! I traded up from an Omega PO to a Rolex Explorer, then back down to a Pelagos, and now down again to this. I'd say the fit and finish (bezel and crown action/precision of endlink fit/etc) is somewhere between that of a Sumo and a PO, but definitely a lot closer to the PO.

Subtle refinements such as the rhodium plating on the hands, the unique bezel action, and the white outlines around the hour markers make this watch worth the premium over other Sub homages.

Size-wise, I was a little worried that the watch was going to be way too small. I don't understand how a 39mm watch can look so large! It has just as much wrist presence as my Speedy Pro, and looks to wear pretty similarly to a SKX007 in terms of dial and bezel diameter.

Unfortunately the watch suffers from a poor clasp. This is by no means a deal breaker for me, and it is a perfectly serviceable clasp, but the finishing is not on par with the rest of the watch (including the bracelet). The fliplock tab on my clasp doesn't seem to sit flush in the groove, and the rivets on the links prevent the last link from sitting within the clasp itself.

However, this was corrected with a bit of minor surgery from a dremel, and tidied up with a nail file and some metal polish. It now sits 100% better!

Overall, I'm extremely impressed with the watch, and I can honestly say that I think it's a keeper.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> For the record, jelliottz, me "Liking" your post is a gesture of solidarity for the FrankenTudor's recovery, not a diabolical-hand-rubbing-while-maniacally-laughing gloat that the inside of your watch got wet.


Ditto ! ;-)

As for today... Shanghai Sub









T.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

T-Wan said:


> Ditto ! ;-)
> 
> As for today... Shanghai Sub
> 
> ...


Where did you find the Shanghai sub? What movement has it got?


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

93EXCivic said:


> Where did you find the Shanghai sub? What movement has it got?


I bought it in Shanghai. It's a 35 jewels automatic movement, I don't know more about it.

T.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

nick_sixx said:


> I bought my first MkII - a Nassau - off fellow WUS member D6AMIA6N a few weeks ago, and, after getting held up in customs for what seemed like an eternity, it is finally on my wrist.
> 
> My initial impressions are:
> 
> ...


Nice!

David


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome to the Mk II Club, nick_sixx. IMO the Nassau is the homage to beat these days.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

This turned up, today. Really pleased with the size, fit and finish. Well, the clasp could be better, but it works. And wow, so THAT's how a cyclops is supposed to work! Now I see why people remove ones that just don't work.










Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Today received my third Orient 2ER (yep, the 3rd one, i.e the second backup... :-d) and instantly put it on a white/cream Nato...














































No need to say this model belongs to my top favourite mucho affordable sub hommages...

T.


----------



## amp74 (Mar 18, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a cheaper alternative to the steinhart ovm? Qualifications are only to have the vintage orange lumed dial.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

amp74 said:


> Can anyone recommend a cheaper alternative to the steinhart ovm? Qualifications are only to have the vintage orange lumed dial.


Define 'cheaper'. That might help.

David


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

So after a bit of fiddling about with different sized pins, a metal file and some JB Weld, I managed to fit a clasp to the Nassau that I much prefer!










I had to slightly ruin one of the MkII links by filing about 0.5mm off each side of the centre portion of the link in order to get it to properly sit into the existing clasp link. Fortunately, this join sits within the clasp, and is well-hidden.










All in all I'm pretty happy with the result.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm pretty sure Tudor never made a dive cased version of the California Ranger. Maybe for good reason, but I decided to try it and find out. The victim was my Tiger black bay. Hopefully I replace it with the real deal a little down the road, so I decided to deprive myself of its red bezeled goodness. Absence makes the heart grow fonder and all of that. The dial required some resizing, but the end result I think looks pretty good. I like it. I think they should have made some like this! Let's call it a revisionist history.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sonic_driftwood said:


>


^^^^^
You sir, are a mashup-maniac, and I applaud you.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

thach said:


> ^^^^^
> You sir, are a mashup-maniac, and I applaud you.


Yeah, I had several watches in pieces and the parts all finally came in, I'm normally not this productive. I can't afford to crank out watches like I'm selling them!


----------



## trikpa (Aug 31, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> I'm pretty sure Tudor never made a dive cased version of the California Ranger. Maybe for good reason, but I decided to try it and find out. The victim was my Tiger black bay. Hopefully I replace it with the real deal a little down the road, so I decided to deprive myself of its red bezeled goodness. Absence makes the heart grow fonder and all of that. The dial required some resizing, but the end result I think looks pretty good. I like it. I think they should have made some like this! Let's call it a revisionist history.


I've been thinking of this mod for a while now, plus adding a brown bezel insert


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

trikpa said:


> I've been thinking of this mod for a while now, plus adding a brown bezel insert


You too? I was thinking of doing a Cali dial with brown bezel and snowflake hands.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Wearing me no date today...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sonic_driftwood said:


>


How very "Vintage Bamford" of you, sonic. Nice work!










(Pic borrowed from Bamford Watch Dept.)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Nick_sixx, Way to make the Nassau your own!


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Nick_sixx, Way to make the Nassau your own!


Thanks! Your pic on the first page inspired me to buy one of these stitched straps as soon as I began my hunt for the Nassau. Its been sitting in my watch drawer for months!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

trikpa said:


> I've been thinking of this mod for a while now, plus adding a brown bezel insert


Hey Trikpa. Here's a preview for you. Gotta say, it would look great that way!! Do it! California Subranger Army!


----------



## trikpa (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for the preview! )

Did you order those hands with yellow lume or..?


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

I saw the Jomashop deal yesterday and finally ordered a 8926OB... now I just have to decide what parts I'm going to buy to mod it, I'm tempted to do some kind of Doxa mod (with dagaz caribbean blue soxa dial and yobokies white and orange doxa hands + a silver or maybe blue or orange bezel) or a Navy snowflake mod. Open to suggestions, I'd like to do something that has a bit of vintage diver vibe, preferibly not a black dial and with white or white and orange hands.

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

trikpa said:


> Thanks for the preview! )
> 
> Did you order those hands with yellow lume or..?


They came yellow. I think I've seen Ranger 2 hands in white, but all the Ranger 1 sets I've seen for both Miyota and ETA have all been yellow-ish. I mulled briefly over trying to get the hand lume colored a little closer to the dial brown-orange lume, maybe with coffee and some orange dye done to the right concentration, but decided I actually like it the way it looks.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

amp74 said:


> Can anyone recommend a cheaper alternative to the steinhart ovm? Qualifications are only to have the vintage orange lumed dial.


Marc & Sons MSD-019 (I modded mine with thicker sword hands)










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Some eye candy for ya'll.


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Today quite a difficult choice : nato, or nato ?...


















T.


----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

MP83 said:


> I saw the Jomashop deal yesterday and finally ordered a 8926OB... now I just have to decide what parts I'm going to buy to mod it, I'm tempted to do some kind of Doxa mod (with dagaz caribbean blue soxa dial and yobokies white and orange doxa hands + a silver or maybe blue or orange bezel) or a Navy snowflake mod. Open to suggestions, I'd like to do something that has a bit of vintage diver vibe, preferibly not a black dial and with white or white and orange hands.
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


When have you been reading my mind lately???
Grey soxa dial??
Any pictures anywhere??


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Ezy101 said:


> When have you been reading my mind lately???
> Grey soxa dial??
> Any pictures anywhere??


Wow. Uncanny. This is like the second time in a month more than two of us have spontaneously considered very, very similar mods. Not that there are unlimited options, but still... I just picked these up for an 8926 that is incoming. I wasn't even going to post it in here, because it seems like a pretty severe departure from sub homage, but here's the pending dial and hand sent (not a fan of Doxa hands, so went seiko instead).


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Got home from vacation with a bad keyless works. In goes a new dg2813. While I had it apart, I thought that a T19 plexi might be nice too.

















Sent via Lumia


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Got home from vacation with a bad keyless works. In goes a new dg2813. While I had it apart, I thought that a T19 plexi might be nice too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That plexi looks sweet as !


----------



## ang909 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi guys, I hope someone can help me,

I'd like to buy a watch that clones the older style submariner with a sterile dial preferably (chinese branding aka Alpha accepted) and an eta movement (asian or swiss).

The only problem is I can't find any, in older threads everybody claims to have gotten it from the Bay, but they are not there anymore. I would like a higher quality watch than the alpha or Bagelsport homages, but for a reasonable price...around 250 depending if the eta is swiss or asian. Sapphire crystal is also a big plus.

Steinhart, debaufre, borealis and all of those 42mm subs are out of the question for size reasons, so in short, does anybody sell 16610 style subs with a swiss movement?
Like this









Thanks!

edit to add: I know the obvious choice might be the Invicta 9937 but the branding in the side of the case kills it. also i think it lacks the sapphire crystal.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

^^It may not be dead on, one to one minus branding, but you should look into Sandoz Submariners. They're a great Sub homage, and most have either an Eta 2836 or 2824. Hopefully that helps get you in the right direction.
Sent via Lumia


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

@ang909: With your criteria I'd check out one of these military subs from Ray Wong (watchesu571 on eBay) http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Military-Sub...742943999?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item5d4e240cff

I'm pretty sure the movement is a Miyata 8215 automatic.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

ang909; 40mm, sapphire, sterile, Asian clone of 2836 -> http://www.sizzlinwatches.com/proddetail.php?prod=custom_40mm_diver_watch


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

error


----------



## ang909 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you very much guys I'll keep those in mind.

I've found out that there was a dealer that sold these sterile subs (like in the previous pic) in eBay called Exclusive Watches Inc. They seem to have dissapeared, anyone knows anything about them?


----------



## jppcrtt (Sep 5, 2013)

I have a 18k and stainless Rolex Sub but also love the look of the all stainless version. Since I can't convince myself that I should spend the necessary $$$ to add one I have been looking for a less costly version to satisfy my itch. I came down to the Steinhart Ocean 1 or the Invicta 8926 or 9937. I tried to track down an Ocean 1 contacting Steinhart (no reply) and exploring other possibilities without success. So, I ordered the 9937OB. After having it for a few days I am very pleased with it. It has satisfied my itch and is a very good sub homage. I will post an update after wearing it for a while.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

jppcrtt said:


> I have a 18k and stainless Rolex Sub but also love the look of the all stainless version. Since I can't convince myself that I should spend the necessary $$$ to add one I have been looking for a less costly version to satisfy my itch. I came down to the Steinhart Ocean 1 or the Invicta 8926 or 9937. I tried to track down an Ocean 1 contacting Steinhart (no reply) and exploring other possibilities without success. So, I ordered the 9937OB. After having it for a few days I am very pleased with it. It has satisfied my itch and is a very good sub homage. I will post an update after wearing it for a while.
> 
> View attachment 1579042


Congratulations on the nice pickup. Way to cost-efficiently compliment what you already had. Group photo when you get time of course!

Quick question: did yours come with the ETA 2824 or the SW200 inside?


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

So... Sub-lovers (sounds pervy) - I got this one watch in the mail, even though I already have another slated for end of September delivery. The other one in picture, which has one of the most awesomo3000 dial/hands ever needs a new home (sadface)... SORRY mods, not trying to sell here, but wanted to let my sub-lovin' brethren know first. Please delete if I've broken any rules.

View attachment 1579963


----------



## Alter Soldat (Oct 17, 2010)

jppcrtt said:


> I have a 18k and stainless Rolex Sub but also love the look of the all stainless version. Since I can't convince myself that I should spend the necessary $$$ to add one I have been looking for a less costly version to satisfy my itch. I came down to the Steinhart Ocean 1 or the Invicta 8926 or 9937. I tried to track down an Ocean 1 contacting Steinhart (no reply) and exploring other possibilities without success. So, I ordered the 9937OB. After having it for a few days I am very pleased with it. It has satisfied my itch and is a very good sub homage. I will post an update after wearing it for a while.
> 
> View attachment 1579042


Mine says Hi!
Excellent choice, I also have an Ocean One, but the 9937 gets much more wrist time. It's a 40mm thing for me.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

He will have to uthinize it if it doesn't get a new home. ;-) 







(Thach's sub)


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

^^^ I'm crying on the inside. I'm not joking either... 

Although I do have an S&M300 coming in, which technically isn't part of my current collection, so I might survive.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

I have no idea what's going on here. Getting rid of the Jellifish or the MKII?

I'm really thinking of selling my Pelagos or trading the Pelagos and some cash for an MKII Nassau.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have no idea what you mean by "Pelagos and some cash for an MKII Nassau", but now you've got me intrigued. Argh, I told myself 'no more date window!'. 

Why are you doing this to me?!


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Alter Soldat said:


> Mine says Hi!
> Excellent choice, I also have an Ocean One, but the 9937 gets much more wrist time. It's a 40mm thing for me.


WOW! This has to be the best-looking shot of a 9937 I've seen. There's something about the way you've captured the dial and bezel.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

thach said:


> I have no idea what you mean by "Pelagos and some cash for an MKII Nassau", but now you've got me intrigued. Argh, I told myself 'no more date window!'.
> 
> Why are you doing this to me?!


I was where, what too for a moment  but I think it means HE gets the cash AND the MkII


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok that makes much more sense. I thought I had entered bizarro world for a moment there.

Ok, back to your regular programming.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

elGrafico said:


> I was where, what too for a moment  but I think it means HE gets the cash AND the MkII


Haha, yes. This!


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Window shopping on my way to the doctor. As soon as I saw this I grabbed my phone and started snapping away, thinking to myself "Oh man jelliotz is gonna love these snowflakes".

How weird is that on a scale from 9 to 10? :think:


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Don Logan said:


> Window shopping on my way to the doctor. As soon as I saw this I grabbed my phone and started snapping away, thinking to myself "Oh man jelliotz is gonna love these snowflakes".
> 
> How weird is that on a scale from 9 to 10? :think:


One for each wrist - that's Tudor Sub genesis and evolution right there in that window - do want!!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Don Logan said:


> Window shopping on my way to the doctor. As soon as I saw this I grabbed my phone and started snapping away, thinking to myself "Oh man jelliotz is gonna love these snowflakes".
> 
> How weird is that on a scale from 9 to 10? :think:


Ha ha! Its about as weird as me seeing you post a picture in another thread and thinking to myself "hmmm, I didn't know he owned watches other than subs." ;-)


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> I have no idea what's going on here. Getting rid of the Jellifish or the MKII?
> 
> I'm really thinking of selling my Pelagos or trading the Pelagos and some cash for an MKII Nassau.


I did exactly this. While the MkII is definitely on the same level as the Tudor, it is by no means a big downgrade. The MkII is about 80% of the watch, at one-third the cost.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Alter Soldat said:


> Mine says Hi!
> Excellent choice, I also have an Ocean One, but the 9937 gets much more wrist time. It's a 40mm thing for me.


Indeed! Mine says hello as well.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> He will have to uthinize it if it doesn't get a new home. ;-)
> (Thach's sub)


Oh no! That can't be allowed to happen. I'll start a sub-rescue if necessary. I'm quite confident it will qualify as a non-profit organization!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Teaser. Still needs a cyclopectomy. You can't see the finished product yet because... Well... Its not finished.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Imitrex said:


> I'm really thinking of selling my Pelagos or trading the Pelagos and some cash for an MKII Nassau.


You really do need some Mk II in your life, Imitrex...


----------



## sevens (Nov 2, 2010)

I have been toying with the idea of buying submariner homage, so need your suggestion:


Size: 39-40m (lug to lug: less than 47mm)

I already have Ocean Vintage Military (Steinhart) -42mm THEREFORE I want to find smaller diameter.


Date or No Date: both OK
Movement: I prefer ETA Automatic but recently I heard about Selita so I don't know which one better OR it is the same ?
Price range: less than Usd400 for brand-new. Hope that I can find some mint-condition ones at usd250-300.
Prefer some made in Germany

Please help me to get a new watch


----------



## sevens (Nov 2, 2010)

T-Wan said:


> Today quite a difficult choice : nato, or nato ?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the code of Orient


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Of course, now I have a lusting for a red triangle MkII Nassau. I'm wondering if that's still an option. Anybody?


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

I like this thread and everyone who posts in it. You guys think the feeling is mutual?

View attachment 1583851

View attachment 1583852


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

thach said:


> The red triangle is only available in the second hand market as of now.


Thanks, I thought as much. Damn.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

sevens said:


> What is the code of Orient


If by code you mean reference model, well this one is an Orient 2er00001b

T.


----------



## GeneH (Jul 25, 2013)

Just bought a new Calvaneo 1533 dive carrier (blue bezel) watch from ebay for $25. It looks like an oversized (48mm) sub homage

Never heard anything about the brand nor quality so we shall see..

Calvaneo Dive Carrier - Calvaneo 1583


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

sevens said:


> I have been toying with the idea of buying submariner homage, so need your suggestion:
> 
> 
> Size: 39-40m (lug to lug: less than 47mm)
> ...


Hardest part of your search (besides an ETA) is the 47mm lug to lug requirement. That's a Seiko SKX and not much else. I just sold my Steinhart OVM. Beautiful watch, flat lugs killed me. Seriously. If they would curve the lugs downwards it would be the ultimate watch.

Good luck in your search. I too like a shorter lug length. I'm going to start modding SKX's at this point.

Here's one of them:









Started out as an SKX009 then all aspects changed. New dial (7002 series), hands, black date wheel, domed sapphire, bezel insert to match the curve. Now it's perfect.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

The Nassau looks good with solid PVD nato straps, but a little serious. 
I went all casual-Friday on it for y'all:


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

A little green for me today to start the new month.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

won an ebay auction for one of these, looking forward to the arrival


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

At the veterinary office, cruising the subs while I wait. That Edox looks great!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Couple wrist shots for our affordables gang: 
View attachment 1582912
View attachment 1582913


----------



## maxwinamp (May 19, 2009)

Bagelsport Blue Snowflake mod


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

I know I just posted the Squale, but I found this nice braided nylon 'Perlon' strap on the Bay. 

















No size holes. The tang slips between the braiding. Super comfy, but just fits my 7.25" wrist and no more.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Ok, I have to say something here. thach, you have to go back and edit your post for item #2601. I mean....it's blasphemy to have a first post after a 100-500 page and NOT have a picture! This is a life long tradition you are messing with here! The world could literally CRUMBLE! Please, for all of humanity, edit post #2601 and include an amazing pic of that Nassau. Please, for all of man kind. I beg you!

synaptyx............LOVE IT!!!!!

Van.....I have to say......I'm shocked to see something other than a Parnis on that wrist!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

No idea what you're telling me here bud. Check the post, it looks kosher to me 

Don't leave me hangin'!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

thach said:


> No idea what you're telling me here bud. Check the post, it looks kosher to me
> 
> Don't leave me hangin'!


LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! No THAT'S how you make a first post on a page! Wow. Blown away.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> Van.....I have to say......I'm shocked to see something other than a Parnis on that wrist!


Lol Darren, you know I have a 9937 also. I'm gonna have to post a pic of my little fleet soon. 










Here's the 9937.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Lol Darren, you know I have a 9937 also. I'm gonna have to post a pic of my little fleet soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Looking forward to a group/family photo of your collection!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Imitrex said:


> LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now THAT'S how you make a first post on a page! Wow. Blown away.


Love the enthusiasm Darren, it really keeps this thread fun and alive!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

thach said:


> Love the enthusiasm Darren, it really keeps this thread fun and alive!


Thanks! It's hard NOT to get enthused with the group of folks we have here and the homages we all love so much.

My wife and wallet, on the other hand..........yeah, that's a different story!

Thanks again for posting the AWESOME pics!!!!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

My pleasure man. Thank YOU for keeping me in line! It is a blast getting to know some really cool people here. You and Sonic_Driftwood will enjoy my incoming 'jellifish'. It dingdang-gonebe good!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Imitrex said:


> My wife and wallet, on the other hand..........yeah, that's a different story!


Are you kidding? Sell that Pelagos, buy a Nassau, and take her on a trip with the surplus. She'll love it!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

thach said:


> My pleasure man. Thank YOU for keeping me in line! It is a blast getting to know some really cool people here. You and Sonic_Driftwood will enjoy my incoming 'jellifish'. It dingdang-gonebe good!


Can't wait to see it!!!!!



Fullers1845 said:


> Are you kidding? Sell that Pelagos, buy a Nassau, and take her on a trip with the surplus. She'll love it!


Hey now. You can't talk about a Nassau and post a Kingston!!! So not cool Fullers!!!!  The Pelagos won't be sold. It was a gift from my wife....so yeah, it was a quick flash thought regarding trading/selling it. That won't happen.

I do have some plans in the works with Jelliottz though. May take a while, but looking forward to it if it comes to fruition!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Oooh, yeah. Not a good idea to sell the one she gave you. Looking forward to what's cooking!


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

I am saving for a Pelagos, but the Speedy pro is calling me. I think I may need help. O______o


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

synaptyx said:


> I am saving for a Pelagos, but the Speedy pro is calling me. I think I may need help. O______o


That must be agony. There are some occasions when I have had a decision and said &@)! It! I'll get both! Probably not really an option in the decision you are making.

I tried to like the Speedmaster. It's a grail for so many. But, it's just not me I guess.

I'll spare you the "get the Pelagos, mechanical chronos are rediculous" speech.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> That must be agony. There are some occasions when I have had a decision and said &@)! It! I'll get both! Probably not really an option in the decision you are making.


Yep definitely not a get both situation, lol.


> I tried to like the Speedmaster. It's a grail for so many. But, it's just not me I guess.
> 
> I'll spare you the "get the Pelagos, mechanical chronos are rediculous" speech.


Oh, I agree. I still love the thing. I'm a huge space fan and the Moonwatch thing gets me hooked. ...But, Pelagos...
I love the Rolex Submariner, but that is not a watch I could ever wear, I'd be scared to death something happened to it, or my wife would find out how much I'd spent and then I wouldn't be married any more. I can honestly say I prefer the look of the Pelagos over the Submariner, just love those snowflake hands and the square marker dial. Any watch over £50 is utter and complete insanity and an outrageous and completely unnecessary expense to my better half, so I live in a shadow world of swiftly destroyed receipts and under-reported prices. O__o money for watches never comes out of our joint account. The Pelagos will take quite a while to save for, and will likely be my last watch for a while. Assuming I went for that first, I probably won't feel like saving for a Speedy because I'll be loaded with guilt for having bought a £2.5K watch in the first place. Ouch!


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

Terrarium


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

Marctan said:


> View attachment 1584224
> 
> 
> Terrarium


u r sooo wrong. they need an aquarium


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

chbx said:


> u r sooo wrong. they need an aquarium


I would if I could. But the Sokis won't survive being in water


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Marctan said:


> I would if I could. But the Sokis won't survive being in water


Yep definitely Sokis, not soakis.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Marctan said:


> View attachment 1584224
> 
> 
> Terrarium


I wish I knew how to grow watches!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Something special being shipped tomorrow for one of our Sub-homage forum regulars. 

















40mm Sub case with ceramic and lumed bezel, sterile SM300 dial, sword hands, sapphire crystal, and a seagull st2130 behind the scenes. (Not pictured is a very nice solid link with SEL stainless oyster bracelet)


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Found this on Rakuten:









auc-xapiz | Rakuten Global Market: It's small in stock now, limited quantities! Mens watch
Reminds me of Thurston Howell III.
The mighty Elgin or L gin as it is sometimes known.
I'm quite taken by the racing green/gold.
39mm - Auto - WR100m - $90~$140odd shipped
Ticks a few boxes if the specs are to be believed.
Haven't been able to work out what the movement is, although some pages are saying it's Japanese.
There's a few variations including a PVD version and some are WR200m.

























Rakuten Global Market: Elgin - Men's Watches - Watches
Also some interesting Ana-Dig implementations if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Or if you prefer your submariner homage solar powered with radio control and digital date there's always:









herusi-99box | Rakuten Global Market:


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

But why stop at digital date?









herusi-99box | Rakuten Global Market:

Before you ask: No, not available in 40mm only 42mm sorry.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Great finds man! Collectors items for sure.

Digital date AND world time though? Two *wromgs* don't make a right!


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

but who cut those poor little second hands so short?


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

smaller than I hoped but it is from the 80's or 90's


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

SDGenius said:


> smaller than I hoped but it is from the 80's or 90's


Another good one. Your collection is building up quick.


----------



## sevens (Nov 2, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> Hardest part of your search (besides an ETA) is the 47mm lug to lug requirement. That's a Seiko SKX and not much else. I just sold my Steinhart OVM. Beautiful watch, flat lugs killed me. Seriously. If they would curve the lugs downwards it would be the ultimate watch.
> 
> Good luck in your search. I too like a shorter lug length. I'm going to start modding SKX's at this point.
> 
> ...


I also have OVM but not satisfy with flat lugs. 
Finding. 
May be squale will be better choice.


----------



## Kon Peki (Jul 21, 2014)

Lots of tempting options here. Will have to steer clear of this thread!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

wromg said:


> Found this on Rakuten:
> 
> View attachment 1585003
> 
> ...


GO BEARS!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

SDGenius said:


> smaller than I hoped but it is from the 80's or 90's
> View attachment 1585658


No no, great size!!! I love these classic sized divers. Wear it a few days in a row. I promise it will grow on you. Enjoy it!!!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> GO BEARS!


Ummm... Roch chalk jay hawk go KU!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> No no, great size!!! I love these classic sized divers. Wear it a few days in a row. I promise it will grow on you. Enjoy it!!!


true, it actually makes my 8926's seem big, lol. the nato and case shape help a lot though.


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

kind of a submariner homage 

wow - pretty cool new stuff... love the green letters...

OceanicTime: ROLEX Deepsea D-BLUE Dial EDITION


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

So another strap change for the 9937....



















A little influence from James lol. I think it's gonna stay on this one for a while.


----------



## vito1 (May 18, 2014)

Looks great! If we can find a Milsub/Oyster Case back for 8926 that would be...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jelliottz said:


> Ummm... Roch chalk jay hawk go KU!


How can you get *that* out of a green & gold Sub homage, Bro?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> So another strap change for the 9937....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ace! Where's that strap from?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

chbx said:


> kind of a submariner homage
> 
> wow - pretty cool new stuff... love the green letters...
> 
> OceanicTime: ROLEX Deepsea D-BLUE Dial EDITION


Yeesh! It looks like the blue dial is a blue to black gradient. Not my cuppa...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> Ace! Where's that strap from?


Thanks! I got it from Martu Straps on ebay.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Yeesh! It looks like the blue dial is a blue to black gradient. Not my cuppa...


It is. It also glows (according to the article that I read about it).


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

nick_sixx said:


> It is. It also glows (according to the article that I read about it).


Kinda gimmicky all around IMO.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Kinda gimmicky all around IMO.


Its a pretty ostentatious watch to begin with, and they have made it even more garish. They should've released a 42mm SD instead


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

nick_sixx said:


> Its a pretty ostentatious watch to begin with, and they have made it even more garish. They should've released a 42mm SD instead


Total miss. Should have had jewels encrusted around the HE valve, just to prove it could be done. Also should have come in a "James Cameron Space Marine" version with silver to black gradient, flat charcoal bezel, and bead blasted case.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Total miss. Should have had jewels encrusted around the HE valve, just to prove it could be done. Also should have come in a "James Cameron Space Marine" version with silver to black gradient, flat charcoal bezel, and bead blasted case.


A red anodized clasp should also have been included, for ease of visibility underwater


----------



## sevens (Nov 2, 2010)

Can Christopher ward be in the list ?


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

The "new" luminova that lasts up to twice as long was the only real positive I took from that Deepsea article - hopefully it will trickle down to all models. Otherwise it was as others have said, a bit garish - though it might look better in the flesh, anyone seen one?

But if it's unpopular now, means it will be a sought after collectible later


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

No idea how long the lume lasts, because it sits inside a drawer, but this is the Nassau after 10 seconds exposure to LED. 
iPhone photo:


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

thach said:


> No idea how long the lume lasts, because it sits inside a drawer, but this is the Nassau after 10 seconds exposure to LED.
> iPhone photo:


It sounds like a philosophical question, if the watch is in a drawer, how long does it lume...?


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Richmondmike said:


> It sounds like a philosophical question, if the watch is in a drawer, how long does it lume...?


That's not bad. I liked it and I began clapping with one hand. Did you hear it?


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

thach said:


> That's not bad. I liked it and I began clapping with one hand. Did you hear it?


If I say something in the woods and my wife can't hear it am I still wrong?

Better get back on topic...


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I really like this shot.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

On topic:


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

thach said:


> No idea how long the lume lasts, because it sits inside a drawer, but this is the Nassau after 10 seconds exposure to LED.
> iPhone photo:


Gorgeous colour!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> I really like this shot.


I really like that, even though it's your "backup". I don't think I noticed before, but is that a two tone (gold crown, gold bezel)? Looks like it. Very cool. I'm almost tempted to do that with my two tone invicta. It was a gift from the wife years an years ago, but she wouldn't care.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> I really like that, even though it's your "backup". I don't think I noticed before, but is that a two tone (gold crown, gold bezel)? Looks like it. Very cool. I'm almost tempted to do that with my two tone invicta. It was a gift from the wife years an years ago, but she wouldn't care.


It is two tone. Gold crown, bezel, and hands. The ring around the pearl use to be gold too, but I'm pretty sure tat came off between its trips to the oven and bleach bath. I really enjoy the look.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Love it, Jelliottz! And those lugholes /swoon /drool

I think I may have just made this weird.......

Nice lume thach!


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> I think I may have just made this weird.......


True to your avatar


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey now! What's so weird about Jimmy Buffett?! 

Here, let me fax you a Land Shark or possibly a Margaritaville Margarita!

/party at elGrafico's place!


----------



## Wulf (Dec 9, 2013)

I got my new Casio MDV106 in the mail today. It's a quartz watch but an excellent value for under $40 delivered to my door. The strap is not that great but not too bad either. However, it looks much better with a nato strap. I wasn't even looking for a divers or homage watch but found this in https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-watch-under-$50-best-affordables-project-590772.html


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice one Frank! I like the obligatory Bond nato as well. 

Welcome to one of the greatest inter-threadz that ever lived.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

sevens said:


> Can Christopher ward be in the list ?


Of course!


----------



## Wulf (Dec 9, 2013)

thach said:


> Nice one Frank! I like the obligatory Bond nato as well.


Oh no, is that the famous bond nato? I knew I had one but wasn't sure which color combo it was. You're not going to tell me Bond also had a submariner in one of the movies? Then I look like a real poser..

Edit: oh crap...


----------



## vito1 (May 18, 2014)

How is your famos Tudor doing?


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Dig those spring bars. 16mm NATOs all around. Then, and only then, will true poser status be attained. Men will spend thousands for the famous gilt dial and big crown, but no one likes to spend the $10 for a poorly sized NATO. I don't get it.


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Frank Wulfers said:


> Oh no, is that the famous bond nato? I knew I had one but wasn't sure which color combo it was. You're not going to tell me Bond also had a submariner in one of the movies? Then I look like a real poser..
> 
> Edit: oh crap...


Don't worry, it's only authentic if the strap is 4mm too thin for the lugs.

Edit: just saw Sonic Driftwood summed up the situation much better than I.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

jelliottz said:


> I really like this shot.


I've been thinking about an 8928. And an 8926 scalloped. Crap. I need another diver like I need to put on 10 pounds.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Dig those spring bars. 16mm NATOs all around. Then, and only then, will true poser status be attained. Men will spend thousands for the famous gilt dial and big crown, but no one likes to spend the $10 for a poorly sized NATO. I don't get it.


 it was 18mm I think, they couldn't find a 20mm canvas strap back then cos 40mm watches were considered huge 

Edit: From screen caps it could well be 16mm, lol that would look really stupid


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

What is wrong with you people? Every watch I own, I only put 16mm (or less!) straps on them. You have no idea how many crimes and terrorist groups I have stopped solely because of this reason alone. I have traversed great canyons with only some dental floss, dove to the deepest depths of the Mariana trench in a Ford Pinto, and once even went to the moon using only a hang glider. You should never underestimate the power of an undersized watch strap. It can, and does make miracles happen on a daily basis.

Now please excuse me. I hear a damsel in distress due to a faulty rope during her spelunking expedition, and I am ready!


----------



## Wulf (Dec 9, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Dig those spring bars. 16mm NATOs all around. Then, and only then, will true poser status be attained. Men will spend thousands for the famous gilt dial and big crown, but no one likes to spend the $10 for a poorly sized NATO. I don't get it.


I guess I was already a poser for wearing a divers watch when I don't even dive! Well, I do snorkel in a lake a few times a year but I already figured out that when I run out of air in my lungs, I have to get back to the surface. Don't really need a watch for that. So that makes me a triple-poser (fake submariner, pretend-diver and Bond wannabe). As this is so over the top, I think I may be cool again.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Frank Wulfers said:


> I guess I was already a poser for wearing a divers watch when I don't even dive! Well, I do snorkel in a lake a few times a year but I already figured out that when I run out of air in my lungs, I have to get back to the surface. Don't really need a watch for that. So that makes me a triple-poser (fake submariner, pretend-diver and Bond wannabe). As this is so over the top, I think I may be cool again.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

elGrafico said:


> it was 18mm I think, they couldn't find a 20mm canvas strap back then cos 40mm watches were considered huge
> 
> Edit: From screen caps it could well be 16mm, lol that would look really stupid


Yeah, it's pretty small! On anyone except Sean Connery it clearly would be stupid. And maybe Chuck Norris, if memes are any indication.


----------



## kostasp. (Aug 7, 2014)

just arrive!great quality believe me!


----------



## GeneH (Jul 25, 2013)

Calvaneo sub arrived...didn't expect much from it because it's a cheap Chinese brand that I bought for $30 but I like it! It's heavy (a massive 280 gram) and quite big (52mm crown included)

I don't like metal bracelet so I'm looking for a nato strap or leather strap but can't find anything so far...


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Wearing this beauty today!!!!


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> Wearing this beauty today!!!!


Love those Sandoz subs, wish I could find a cheapie for myself!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Imitrex said:


> Wearing this beauty today!!!!


Details on this one again, please sir? Too many posts to wade through now. 

Movement, glass, size...?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

thach said:


> Details on this one again, please sir? Too many posts to wade through now


I won it on eBay for $88 shipped from Turkey. It's from 1971 (at least I say so!) running an ETA 2836. It runs like a champ. Only issue I have with these older Sandoz Subs, is that the crown is push/pull. No screw down  I won't take the thing near water. Oh yeah......and no drilled lugs is a bummer.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> Wearing this beauty today!!!!


Very nice Darren. I love the natural patina. :-!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Today I'm wearing my skx031 Seiko's closest homage to the submariner, that I know of.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Very nice Darren. I love the natural patina. :-!


Thanks! Although, I can't take credit for the patina. Hah.

I need to see one your fantastic shots! Gogo!

**Edit
You bet me to it! NICE!!!!


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

I have been considering a Vostok Amphibian for quite some time now. but I have always dislike their bezels.

Found this on Ebay recently and after offering, counter offering, counter counter offering, counter counter counter offering, counter counter counter counter offering,

*THE SELLER FINALLY ACCEPTED MY OFFER

*








Easier for me when the bezel is already modded.
Let the waiting game begin b-)


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Marctan said:


> I have been considering a Vostok Amphibian for quite some time now. but I have always dislike their bezels.
> 
> Found this on Ebay recently and after offering, counter offering, counter counter offering, counter counter counter offering, counter counter counter counter offering,
> 
> ...


That's a sweet modded scuba dude ! I have a few Vostok ' s and yea some of the bezels are nigh on impossible to grip.


----------



## Random Letters (Feb 23, 2011)

Got this one yesterday and the Isofrane today. It's sort of a mash up of the DSSD and a Tudor Pelagos.










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Random Letters said:


> Got this one yesterday and the Isofrane today. It's sort of a mash up of the DSSD and a Tudor Pelagos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh, the Borealis! You like it? I've heard it has some heft to it.


----------



## Random Letters (Feb 23, 2011)

jelliottz said:


> Ahhh, the Borealis! You like it? I've heard it has some heft to it.


I do. I am surprised by the quality. I expected a bezel with play, or something that felt "cheap" about the watch, but not at all.

I don't love the bezel pip, nor the end links on the bracelet, but I'm not a bracelet guy anyhow and I'll get over the pip for the price.

This thing on the bracelet is laughably heavy!

I'm a big guy, a weight lifter with 8" wrists and if this thing was any bigger lug to lug it wouldn't work for me. I'd recommend folks with smaller wrists to look elsewhere. For me, it's just right.

I'd buy another Borealis watch in a heartbeat judging by the quality to cost ratio of this model.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Frank Wulfers said:


> Oh no, is that the famous bond nato? I knew I had one but wasn't sure which color combo it was. You're not going to tell me Bond also had a submariner in one of the movies? Then I look like a real poser..
> 
> Edit: oh crap...


It's a cult classic


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Travelller said:


> It's a cult classic


And I am a happily brainwashed devotee of that cult.










"I've been involved in a number of cults, both as a leader and a follower. You have more fun as a follower, but you make more money as a leader."
- Creed Bratton


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

You guys and your sexy wrist machines.........









**EDIT OMG, NEW PAGE!!!!









I miss pics of Jelliottz Tudor!!!!!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Imitrex said:


> I miss pics of Jelliottz Tudor!!!!!


He's busy working on the dial of my jellifish2.

Here's a bootleg pic:


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Already posted in two threads, but I've had a bit to drink and figured it still worthwhile.

Just an interesting size comparison. 39mm Nassau vs 42mm PO in a similar pose, a few years apart


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

The PO looks so much smaller.....odd. Although, you don't look as happy with the MKII. Coincidence?! Or perhaps you were just listening to some amazing Jimmy Buffett song right before that pic was taken. It's called "Why don't we get drunk and screw". It's such a subtle ballad.

Now for the real question....

Which restaraunt was better???

thach, thanks for filling in while Jelliottz is busy! Look at how snazzy Mr. J is in all that fancy suit get-up.

Backing on nick_sixx (picktchures are gud!), here's a picture of me at a concert with one of my favorite sub homages that I own. It was really there. This image is not edited at all. 100% authentic.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I was going to post much the same observation - the Nassau wears quite large. My Kingston is the same (on wrist now), perfect really. Interesting - must be a sub thing as the new OWC at 40.5mm looks larger in photos than the Pelagos at 42mm: http://www.............com/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=26348&sid=293c9d0ae3e1f7fdeb7bbc713e5ba70b. I have the Snowflake version of the OWC and it's an amazing watch.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> The PO looks so much smaller.....odd. Although, you don't look as happy with the MKII. Coincidence?! Or perhaps you were just listening to some amazing Jimmy Buffett song right before that pic was taken. It's called "Why don't we get drunk and screw". It's such a subtle ballad.
> 
> Now for the real question....
> 
> ...


Haha I would have to say the latter (Nassau) restaurant was better. It was named "Nantucket" after its Americano dishes, which were quite amazing! (I'm a big fan of corn bread, Mac & cheese etc).

I'd say the two watches wear about the same. I've owned a 39mm Explorer, and the Nassau's bezel makes it wear a lot larger.

The PO wears a lot more like a 40mm watch...although you wouldn't realise it from the pics!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

nick_sixx said:


>


You guys look great! I'd take a Nassau over a PO any day of the year. Suits your wrist splendidly, Nick.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

nick_sixx said:


> Already posted in two threads, but I've had a bit to drink and figured it still worthwhile.
> 
> Just an interesting size comparison. 39mm Nassau vs 42mm PO in a similar pose, a few years apart


I can't tell if you're showing off the beautiful watches or the beautiful lady. ;-) Either way you look at it, it would appear that you're having a good time.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Marctan said:


> offering, counter offering, counter counter offering, counter counter counter offering, counter counter counter counter offering


Nice! I've been after one of those. I flipped my last Vostok. What was the offer that won it, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Today after having worn my Sea Fighter (not really sub-like), I felt like swapping for the skx031 on a leather strap (first time worn on leather... and I like it !)



























T.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm just going to leave this here.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

And these too...


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> And these too...


Little Shop of Horology 

"Feed me JZ, feeeeeeed meeeee!!"

Edit: Great to see the UAE fighting on too!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ UAE is dead in that picture. Notice its time isn't set to math everyone else. A little necro-photography.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Another vote for the Casio MDV 106. Picked it up yesterday.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

BigBandito said:


> Another vote for the Casio MDV 106. Picked it up yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 1591941


Owned one, loved it, but it was too big for my "hey! Its a completely average sized" 7.25" wrist.

Nice pick up. Enjoy it!


----------



## dr_sweatpants (Aug 10, 2014)

My new Marc & Sons homage watch on a dark grey Nato strap. Very pleased with the quality so far, especially for the $225 price tag. First post!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

dr_sweatpants said:


> My new Marc & Sons homage watch on a dark grey Nato strap. Very pleased with the quality so far, especially for the $225 price tag. First post!


Welcome to the best thread on the forum!!!! And welcome the forum in general! (but more so this awesome thread, cuz we rock)

Very nice pickup! Looks great on a Nato. You should give impressions after a couple weeks of ownership. Always love hearing feedback as it helps others out in making decisions.

Again, welcome aboard!


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Helenarou Deep Sea, fun watch, one of my first customs, keeper...


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ love the red-dot Zodiac dial. Nice touch. Cool strap and end link combo too.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

jelliottz said:


> Owned one, loved it, but it was too big for my "hey! Its a completely average sized" 7.25" wrist.
> 
> Nice pick up. Enjoy it!


Thanks. I find it actually wears a little smaller than my other 44s. Of course they all have much more narrow bezels and larger dials (optical illusion). It's amazing what watch collecting can teach us about science.


----------



## Mudman001 (Jul 3, 2008)

Squale 20atm Maxi. Very nice watch. ETA2824 under the hood sapphire crystal and an extremely well made oyster bracelet.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

dr_sweatpants said:


> My new Marc & Sons homage watch on a dark grey Nato strap. Very pleased with the quality so far, especially for the $225 price tag. First post!


Very nice! I've been eyeing this but it appears to be sold-out. Where did you pick it up? What's your opinion on the stock bracelet? How's the lume and overall build quality?


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

dr_sweatpants said:


> My new Marc & Sons homage watch on a dark grey Nato strap. Very pleased with the quality so far, especially for the $225 price tag. First post!


Had mine for a few months and loving it so far. Just one recommendation, mod it with fatter milsub hands, you can get them from eBay.

sent from my magic brick


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jelliottz said:


> ^^ love the red-dot Zodiac dial. Nice touch. Cool strap and end link combo too.


What he said. Zodiac red dots are awesome.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Mudman001 said:


> Squale 20atm Maxi. Very nice watch. ETA2824 under the hood sapphire crystal and an extremely well made oyster bracelet.


Ah, my favorite Squale... Nice!


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

Wrong forum woops


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

That Squale is awesome! Great pickup.

I can't recall if I posted any good photos of my wife's watch.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I like that Davosa, made by Grovana I believe?


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Rain diving...









T.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Richmondmike said:


> I like that Davosa, made by Grovana I believe?


Not that I know of. It's made by Davosa, model is Ternos. You can find them here.



T-Wan said:


> Rain diving...
> 
> T.


Awesome pic of a great watch!!!

Here's an old pic of my 20 Atmos I let go. I would probably still have it if it weren't DLC. I just couldn't fall in love with the DLC.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Since jelliotz likes this one....

I put it on perlon to try to complete the "I'm so vintage" look.









I can definitely recommend perlon. More comfy than a NATO, but generally the same idea.


----------



## trikpa (Aug 31, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Since jelliotz likes this one....
> 
> I put it on perlon to try to complete the "I'm so vintage" look.
> 
> ...


I was going to order the ranger hands from raffles but they are out of stock 

Are they available anywhere else? For the DG movement...


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

trikpa said:


> I was going to order the ranger hands from raffles but they are out of stock
> 
> Are they available anywhere else? For the DG movement...


I've learned that when it comes to modding, patience is a requirement. It's pretty crazy how many things are out of stock at most places, not to mention the very few resources we even have for modification. I think I waited over a month for Dagaz to get the rose gold BB dials back in stock.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Starting the new week with my 8926LV on the Vintasso strap.


----------



## catlover (Jul 28, 2014)

nick_sixx said:


> Already posted in two threads, but I've had a bit to drink and figured it still worthwhile.
> 
> Just an interesting size comparison. 39mm Nassau vs 42mm PO in a similar pose, a few years apart


nice watch nick!!
btw cute lady & sexy man 

i like her necklace. r it's tiffany necklace?


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

Am i the only one with a lefty modded diver? Mine is a Japanese Axiom SJS with Miyota automatic movement. Size is 39mm. Screw-down crown and case-back. Because the lefty mod, dial paralax is not perfect but the date window is still at 3 o'clock position. Hands are from Otto Frei.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice one e29ville! I like. You Frenchies always have to be different.  T-Wan has a couple of rare ones as well I believe.

My brother lives in Paris. I love that city.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Back to mesh...









T.


----------



## Mudman001 (Jul 3, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> Ah, my favorite Squale... Nice!


As of right now the Squale is my favorite watch to wear. It keeps time soooo accurate. I set the time with the US GOV time on the first of August and have worn it every day 24/7 and so far it is running plus or minus Zero seconds. It literally is keeping perfect time. For 11 days?? That's crazy accurate. The ETA2824 is living up to its stellar reputation very well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Woohoo!!! 6000 likes for the best thread on WUS.










Keep up the good work guys! Keep that sub love coming.


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

For those that are international travelers, there might be a program in Paris that might be of interest . It is a one day training for modders enthusiasts. The program takes place during the week end, either Saturday or Sunday, from 9am to 4pm, including lunch with the other participants.

Since Paris is a couple of hours away with TGV (High Speed Train) from Luxembourg, Belgium, Holland or Germany, the training is available in English. Upon arrival, every tools required are on your bench. I brought several Bagelsport and Invicta that I wanted to mod. Mainly Aquastar, FFF and BB Tribute mods.
































A few dials from Jake Bourdeau or Harold Ng were available at no mark-up price. A small selection of inserts and hands could be purchased by those that did not bring their own. They show how to open the case, remove the stem and the movement. All of us wanted to take away the cyclops and install a new insert. Most of us only wanted to be instructed how to install new hands and dial. Participants started on Chinese cheap watches before doing they own.

Of course they show you how to put new oil and grease and change gaskets. I had a difficult time setting the hands. For some reason they were touching the crystal...Timegrapher was used by all of us to insure that movement was ticking correctly.

Most participants came with divers watches (Seiko, Invicta, Sandoz, etc). A few came with B'Uhren Fliegers and wanted to switch to sandwich luminous dial. This one day program by Cap Horlogerie helped me to realize that there is no good mod without a good set of tools and some practice. i wonder if it would work in the US.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

This program sounds AMAZING! So you completed the pictured mods that day? More awesome!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

That sounds incredibly fun! Glad you got to go!!


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

love the orange red bezel insert... wow... j'aimerais bien visiter paris. et encore plus avec un offre comme ca.. peut etre un jour...


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

chbx said:


> love the orange red bezel insert... wow... j'aimerais bien visiter paris. et encore plus avec un offre comme ca.. peut etre un jour...


I think it's a rootbeer insert, but the light is playing tricks. I'd love an orange insert though!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'll just leave these here...


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

thach said:


> I'll just these here...


I love that OWC. How long was the wait-time? Which movement did you choose?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

You have two Nassaus???


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

bvc2005 said:


> I love that OWC. How long was the wait-time? Which movement did you choose?


Actually, I owe this OWC to fellow forum member Darwin. He has the newest released OWC snowflake and offered this one to me when he knew I was searching for one.

This is the earlier OWC running an ST2130. Surprisingly, I set both the OWC and MKII crown-down last night, and they are both only running +1 sec. I really like the bracelet on this OWC, but it's also different from the current model. I've read somewhere that these early generation OWC have a slightly smaller case than the new ones. I'll try to find the info...

Thanks Darwin!!!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Imitrex said:


> You have two Nassaus???


It's easier than switching between bracelet and nato, AM I RIGHT?!


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

thach said:


> It's easier than switching between bracelet and nato, AM I RIGHT?!


WIS Logic. I love it!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

thach said:


> Actually, I owe this OWC to fellow forum member Darwin. He has the newest released OWC snowflake and offered this one to me when he knew I was searching for one.
> 
> This is the earlier, smaller case OWC, running an ST2130. Surprisingly, I set both the OWC and MKII crown-down last night, and they are both only running +1 sec. I really like the bracelet on this OWC, but it's also different from the current model.
> 
> Thanks Darwin!!!


I just ordered an OWC - what do you mean 'smaller case'? I bought mine because it is a 40mm model - what is larger about the newer ones?


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

bvc2005 said:


> WIS Logic. I love it!


I also wanted to mention that I've placed an order with Dan of OWC for his future explorer homage. 3-6-9 dial with merc hands and 300m WR? Yes please. I can't wait!!! (oh wait, yes I can because I have to)


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

thach said:


> It's easier than switching between bracelet and nato, AM I RIGHT?!


Fiiiiiiine. Stop making sense!!!

I don't think thach is going to post again. His post count is 420.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

thach said:


> I also wanted to mention that I've placed an order with Dan of OWC for his future explorer homage. 3-6-9 dial with merc hands and 300m WR? Yes please. I can't wait!!! (oh wait, yes I can because I have to)


What's the estimated wait time? There appear to be 2 different OWC websites. Which did you order from?


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

The OWC looks great, Thach! It was hard releasing the older OWC's into the wild, but it had to be done. To address some of the questions here, I ordered my current OWC in April 2013 and received it about a month ago. The best way to order is to email Dan Fock directly at [email protected] and open up a dialogue with him. You can also visit his official forum (an internet search should turn it up), where he is a sponsor. Finally, size... the new case is beefier than the old. Here are some comparison photos I took before I sold the previous generation Snowflake:







































In all of the pictures above, the new "compressor" cased Snowflake is on the right. Size-wise, you can see that the new one is long L2L, wider at the bezel (40.5mm vs 40mm), and taller. Note the caseback - those ARE torx headed screws holding it in place. It's an absolutely stunning piece with the best crown action of any of my screw down crown watches (including Rolex), keeps very accurate time with the Soprod A10, has very precise - adjustable via 4 tiny screws - bezel action, nice uniform lume, and fantastic build quality. I think that this watch is the one that puts Dan on the same playing field as MKII.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

e29ville said:


> For those that are international travelers, there might be a program in Paris that might be of interest . It is a one day training for modders enthusiasts. The program takes place during the week end, either Saturday or Sunday, from 9am to 4pm, including lunch with the other participants.
> 
> Since Paris is a couple of hours away with TGV (High Speed Train) from Luxembourg, Belgium, Holland or Germany, the training is available in English. Upon arrival, every tools required are on your bench. I brought several Bagelsport and Invicta that I wanted to mod. Mainly Aquastar, FFF and BB Tribute mods.
> View attachment 1593762
> ...


That program sounds great have you got a web link?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Darwin said:


> The OWC looks great, Thach! It was hard releasing the older OWC's into the wild, but it had to be done. To address some of the questions here, I ordered my current OWC in April 2013 and received it about a month ago. The best way to order is to email Dan Fock directly at [email protected] and open up a dialogue with him. You can also visit his official forum on the ..........., where he is a sponsor http://www.............com/viewforum.php?f=33. Finally, size... the new case is beefier than the old. Here are some comparison photos I took before I sold the previous generation Snowflake:
> 
> In all of the pictures above, the new "compressor" cased Snowflake is on the right. Size-wise, you can see that the new one is long L2L, wider at the bezel (40.5mm vs 40mm), and taller. Note the caseback - those ARE torx headed screws holding it in place. It's an absolutely stunning piece with the best crown action of any of my screw down crown watches (including Rolex), keeps very accurate time with the Soprod A10, has very precise - adjustable via 4 tiny screws - bezel action, nice uniform lume, and fantastic build quality. I think that this watch is the one that puts Dan on the same playing field as MKII.


Ahhhhh, WUS edited your links. It must hate those links.

I wish he sold just cases. Those are awesome since they have lugholes!!! And I love the bracelet on the right one.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Well, I guess the only thing to be done is to search for the forum by name, as I just tried editing the link in my earlier post and it still blocks everything out. Thank you for pointing this out to me, Imitrex - I'll be more careful in the future. I wonder how many times I've done this in the past?!


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

*Cap Horlogerie's modders training*, 1 day, Paris: Some of my mods are temporary. I may have to improve my first attempts. Now that I have the tools and the basic training, I can revisit my mods to make some improvements.

My suggestion, of course, is to start with cheap quality stuff (SOKI) then move up (Bagelsport) then up again to Parnis and Invicta, then Seiko. Or else, as long as the 28,5 to 29,2mm dials fit in. Of course, movements (ETA v/s Miyota or NH35a or 7s26) will dictate which dial and hands will fit.

My best mods are from Duarte Mendonca (NEWW) who must have performed over one hundred (I stopped counting...) lefty mods for me. My favorites so far, beside the Benthos-Aquastar, FFF, and BB (Black bay) are those that Duarte was able to perform with Seamaster, California, Explorer and Milsub dials with new hands and inserts. Most of those projects on Seiko.

As the attachments will show, I am still learning...Dials, snow-flakes hands and insert were provided by Cap-Horlogerie at no mark-up from Tiger Concepts. Same as snow flakes hands


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Darwin said:


> Well, I guess the only thing to be done is to search for the forum by name, as I just tried editing the link in my earlier post and it still blocks everything out. Thank you for pointing this out to me, Imitrex - I'll be more careful in the future. I wonder how many times I've done this in the past?!


You bet! My guess is you've done it 7 times in the past. Will I win anything if I'm right???

And in other news:


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> You bet! My guess is you've done it 7 times in the past. Will I win anything if I'm right???
> 
> And in other news:
> 
> View attachment 1594194


Bragging rights and my undying respect, but you've already got those!


----------



## kostasp. (Aug 7, 2014)

Great watch for the money!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh no! The thach thing may be worse than previously expected! Not only did 420 cause death, it caused PM death too!!! (Cuz there's always more than one way to have death!)

*The following errors occurred with your submission*


thach has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.

If you are trying to send this message to multiple recipients, remove thach from the recipient list and send the message again.
**Edit

Nice GMT kostasp!!!!


----------



## ShamPain (Jun 3, 2014)

e29ville said:


> View attachment 1594178
> View attachment 1594179
> View attachment 1594180
> View attachment 1594182
> View attachment 1594189


Some really great combinations in here and your previous post. Nice job!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm definitely digging the yellow dial, black indices, and black hands snowflake. Pretty bad ass. Would love one in orange as opposed to yellow.

But then again, the yellow one would sure fit the huge Stryper fan that I am! Well.......was......back in the 80's.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> I'm definitely digging the yellow dial, black indices, and black hands snowflake. Pretty bad ass. Would love one in orange as opposed to yellow.
> 
> But then again, the yellow one would sure fit the huge Stryper fan that I am! Well.......was......back in the 80's.
> View attachment 1595083


Don't lie. You know you rock hard to that with the Jeep's top and doors off.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

jelliottz said:


> Don't lie. You know you rock hard to that with the Jeep's top and doors off.


I do. I just need a watch to go with it all.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Though I love my skx on mesh, now back to my Orient on a new leather strap !...


















T.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

^ Nice. What model is that Orient?


----------



## Mudman001 (Jul 3, 2008)

Tried the Squale on a Bond NATO. Love this combo.


----------



## Shoefish8 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey guys!

Posted quite a lot here in the spring regarding my ultra-specific search for the perfect sub homage. I ended up realizing my dream by building my own, and it turned out marvellously. Figured I'd post some pics of my build. It took me countless hours of research, parts searching but it was all worth it. I couldn't find a suitable kit case so I ended up buying a first gen vintage raven (with cg's) to steal the case, and bought a Marcello c Nettuno 3 that had had a MKII 369 dial inserted which I wanted to steal. Currently looking to sell the Marcello with the original dial installed, so hit me up if you're interested.

To anyone else out there thinking about building your own, do it! I have never worked with tools my entire life, and it was completely doable and most importantly fun. About $500 worth of tools and $550 for the watch parts in total.

Only thing I'm not satisfied with are the crown guards. I've contemplated filing them, but I have never done any filing work (or any watch work before this at all), so I don't think I could pull it off.

Here come the pics, I'm sorry for the quality:

The marcello that I bought, which was bought for the MKII dial (disliked the case, reason for not just going with it from the start):








The raven which would serve as the donor case (mmm drilled lugs  )







Side shot comparison (too large):







Another sideshot:http://i.imgur.com/2v3XJ7T.jpg

Tool setup:








Work in progress:








Final product:





























Didn't want to overload the thread with pics, so ask if you want to see more! I documented the whole process. The Marcello movement is engraved and in general much nicer than the nickel colored movement placed in the raven. The raven even came with a plastic spacer compared to the metal, nicely done, movement spacer on the Marcello. Overall the Raven case is however magnificent, really gets at that military look with its sharp lugs and drilled lug holes. I am looking into changing the bezel to a black bezel, instead of the artificially beaten blue bezel that came with the Raven. Might be changing the glass to a domed plexi as well.

Hope you guys enjoyed, would love some feedback! Take care WUS.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Worthy of many thumbs up for a variety of reasons. Congratulations and well done too!!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

^ awesome sub!!! Very fine work there. I think WUS is slowly converting the whole affordable mechanical community into modders and builders. Can't find what you want? Build it! Great lesson for kids too (not unlike the lego movie?)

Edit: by the way, I really like the blue bezel because it's different, but the black will make your watch more versatile for sure.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

BigBandito said:


> ^ Nice. What model is that Orient?


The model's reference is 2ER00001b. Here on other strap/band.


















T.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Ah the 2ER. Also known around these parts as the "Fullers Obsession Starter". Gorgeous watch, and incredibly hard to find.

Shoefish8, that's awesome. And sheesh. What a way to start. I was uncomfortable modding an 8926......I don't think I would have had the [email protected]||$ to mod watches of that caliber/cost. Great job!


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

I wanted to try the luminous "Seamaster" homage dial with "Yachtmaster" tribute insert. Screw-down crown and case-back, Miyota movement...Lefty modded.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Wut? **Edit - Changed to English! Unfair!!!!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Well, I understood Yobokies and Dagaz, and that's about it. 

I may not have been able to get the details, but I understand what you said. Something about "bada$$ mod using Yobokies or dagaz parts, and you're all going to be jealous." Absolute truth. 

Brilliant combo. It has a very military feel to it.


----------



## Mudman001 (Jul 3, 2008)

This nato from natostrapco arrived today. Its the most comfortable strap I own. It wears excellent on the Squale.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Mudman001 said:


> This nato from natostrapco arrived today. Its the most comfortable strap I own. It wears excellent on the Squale.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Absolutely love it!!! The leather looks distressed on the inner bracelet. I want a Nato like that, but distressed on both sides. Like this:


----------



## Wulf (Dec 9, 2013)

What are the requirements for a watch to be a good Submariner homage? And what's the difference between a homage, replica and fake?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Frank Wulfers said:


> What are the requirements for a watch to be a good Submariner homage? And what's the difference between a homage, replica and fake?


A 'good' Sub homage? I guess it all depends on what _you_ want/see as good. I mean. Good could be a Parnis. Good could be a Squale 20 Atmos. Good could be a Soki. Good could be a Bagelsport. Good could be....I could go on and on here.......

Does _good_ mean dollar value? If so, then the Invicta 8926 is nearly impossible to beat. What does good mean to you? It can mean different things to different people. Obviously the 8926 is good. It's actually GREAT. But if someone were to offer me either an 8926 or an MKII Kingston for free, I would be a fool to not choose the Kingston.

I'm not even going to touch the subject of replica/fake.


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

As you can see the replica/fake talk is not allowed on the forum. Homage pieces are similar but not identical to another watch. This thread is dedicated to watches that have drawn inspiration from the Rolex submariner. There is a great variety of styles, quality, and prices. If you're looking for one yourself, this is the right place. Just give us some specifics and we can help. 
Welcome


----------



## Wulf (Dec 9, 2013)

With good, I mean are there certain design elements that should match the original like the bezel, hands, movement, size etc.

I just don't understand the difference between a homage and a replica. I understand replicas are highly frowned upon but where is the (fine) line between those and a homage?


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Simply put, a replica/fake will have a fake/replicated logo/serial number/movement, etc. An homage takes styling cues but doesn't pretend to be for example a real Rolex. They'll have their own manufacturer's logo as per the companies Imitrex mentioned plus a whole slew more.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

I love you guys.

Beer? Yes. But hey.......I love you guys!

Speaking of beer.......Where are you nick_sixx! And where the heck has Don Logan been??????


----------



## Shoefish8 (Nov 20, 2012)

elGrafico said:


> Worthy of many thumbs up for a variety of reasons. Congratulations and well done too!!





Sonic_driftwood said:


> ^ awesome sub!!! Very fine work there. I think WUS is slowly converting the whole affordable mechanical community into modders and builders. Can't find what you want? Build it! Great lesson for kids too (not unlike the lego movie?)
> 
> Edit: by the way, I really like the blue bezel because it's different, but the black will make your watch more versatile for sure.





Imitrex said:


> Ah the 2ER. Also known around these parts as the "Fullers Obsession Starter". Gorgeous watch, and incredibly hard to find.
> 
> Shoefish8, that's awesome. And sheesh. What a way to start. I was uncomfortable modding an 8926......I don't think I would have had the [email protected]||$ to mod watches of that caliber/cost. Great job!


Thanks for the kind words. An awesome picture of a similar modded piece from this thread inspired me, so I thought I would try to pay it forward. I hope more people take the leap into trying their hand at the modding hobby, its really brought collecting to a new level for me.

Now I just have to figure out what to do with my spare raven gilt dial and Marcello watch.


----------



## Wulf (Dec 9, 2013)

synaptyx said:


> Simply put, a replica/fake will have a fake/replicated logo/serial number/movement, etc. An homage takes styling cues but doesn't pretend to be for example a real Rolex. They'll have their own manufacturer's logo as per the companies Imitrex mentioned plus a whole slew more.


Got it, thanks. So a homage can basically be a (near) perfect copy of the real thing as long as it doesn't have the real manufacturer name and logo.

And yes, this Invicta homage doesn't pretend to be a real Rolex at all.. :think:


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Frank Wulfers said:


> With good, I mean are there certain design elements that should match the original like the bezel, hands, movement, size etc.
> 
> I just don't understand the difference between a homage and a replica. I understand replicas are highly frowned upon but where is the (fine) line between those and a homage?


Ok....I may go overboard here as I'm drinking beer and listening to Stryper, so things may get crazy:

A homage is a watch that borrows/uses design elements from the original classic. It is created by another company though. It may have a label on the dial (Parnis, Soki, Bagelsport, Steinhart, Squale, MKII, Alpha, Orient, Raven, Debaufre, Kadloo, Sandoz, Invicta, etc, etc). They are different though in that they have different movements. They have different logos. They have different bracelets. They have different cases. But they are their own because they have their own movement, logo, bracelet, cases, etc.

They RESEMBLE an icon, not claim to be.

Does this help?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Shoefish8 said:


> Thanks for the kind words. An awesome picture of a similar modded piece from this thread inspired me, so I thought I would try to pay it forward. I hope more people take the leap into trying their hand at the modding hobby, its really brought collecting to a new level for me.
> 
> Now I just have to figure out what to do with my spare raven gilt dial and Marcello watch.


Uh...how much for the Raven dial?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Frank Wulfers said:


> And yes, this Invicta homage doesn't pretend to be a real Rolex at all.. :think:


It's not pretending.....It doesn't say 'Rolex' on the dial. It is borrowing the design elements.

Using your comparison image......

The Invicta has wider lugs. 
It doesn't have lug holes. 
The indices are less defined. 
The logo is _slightly_ different. 
The text above 6 is kinda different. 
The crowns guards are completely different. 
The crown itself on the Invicta doesnt have a Rolex crown. 
The bezel insert has a less refined font. 
 The 'pearl' on the Invicta is easily distinguishable that it's not the real deal. 
The steel itself to make the case is on an entirely sub-level of what a real Sub is. 
The Invicta has a caseback that shows the clearly sub-par (compared to a proprietary Rolex movement) Seiko NH35A movement. 
The bracelet on the Invicta is.....meh. 

And those are just some of the external items....


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Frank Wulfers said:


> With good, I mean are there certain design elements that should match the original like the bezel, hands, movement, size etc.
> 
> I just don't understand the difference between a homage and a replica. I understand replicas are highly frowned upon but where is the (fine) line between those and a homage?


Hi Frank and welcome! 
The first Rolex Submariner was introduced in 1954, and looks much different then most models you see today. Since then there have been hundreds of iterations from Rolex over the years, some more popular than others, some more rare than others, some more expensive than others. The Submariner has participated in world history during this time and has become an icon in the watch world.

In this thread we pay tribute to the different popular models and discuss them. There are hundreds of sub homages over the years made by highly regarded brands to ones you've never heard of.

For an example the 16610 is one of the most recognized subs and it's best tribute is payed by the Invicta 8926 OB/C or the 9937 OB or C. OB means old bezel and C means coin edge bezel.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Wulf (Dec 9, 2013)

Leonine said:


> As you can see the replica/fake talk is not allowed on the forum. Homage pieces are similar but not identical to another watch. This thread is dedicated to watches that have drawn inspiration from the Rolex submariner. There is a great variety of styles, quality, and prices.





Imitrex said:


> Ok....I may go overboard here as I'm drinking beer and listening to Stryper, so things may get crazy:
> 
> A homage is a watch that borrows/uses design elements from the original classic. It is created by another company though. It may have a label on the dial (Parnis, Soki, Bagelsport, Steinhart, Squale, MKII, Alpha, Orient, Raven, Debaufre, Kadloo, Sandoz, Invicta, etc, etc). They are different though in that they have different movements. They have different logos. They have different bracelets. They have different cases. But they are their own because they have their own movement, logo, bracelet, cases, etc.
> 
> ...


I suppose resemble, borrowing, similar, draw inspiration, use design elements, copy, steal, clone or paying tribute to another product means different things to different people. Perhaps the closest to homage is imitation? I searched and there isn't a direct reference of the word homage that relates to a product. If some of the designs can get away with it, I imagine there isn't a copyright on watch design.

But back on track..



Leonine said:


> If you're looking for one yourself, this is the right place. Just give us some specifics and we can help.
> Welcome


I already have one and love it. |>

Casio MDV106 by fwulfers1, on Flickr


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

For a conversation that throws light on the homage/design element issue, watch this entertaining "Talking Watches" video between Ben Clymer of Hodinkee and Jean-Claude Biver of Hublot about the similarities between the Hublot Big Bang, the Audemars Piguet Royal Oak, and the Patek Nautilus... all designed to look like a ship's porthole.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> For a conversation that throws light on the homage/design element issue, watch this entertaining "Talking Watches" video between Ben Clymer of Hodinkee and Jean-Claude Biver of Hublot about the similarities between the Hublot Big Bang, the Audemars Piguet Royal Oak, and the Patek Nautilus... all designed to look like a ship's porthole.


Except the AP and PP were designed by the same bloke, so the Hublot is the obvious imitator haha.

Will give this a watch tonight!


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Frank Wulfers said:


> I suppose resemble, borrowing, similar, draw inspiration, use design elements, copy, steal, clone or paying tribute to another product means different things to different people. Perhaps the closest to homage is imitation? I searched and there isn't a direct reference of the word homage that relates to a product. If some of the designs can get away with it, I imagine there isn't a copyright on watch design.
> 
> But back on track..
> 
> ...


The patents on Rolex's Sub designs reached their 50 year limitation in the mid-2000s, which is why the copyright law isn't really applicable anymore. Before that, however, I don't know how homage watches managed to get away with it


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

nick_sixx said:


> The patents on Rolex's Sub designs reached their 50 year limitation in the mid-2000s, which is why the copyright law isn't really applicable anymore. Before that, however, I don't know how homage watches managed to get away with it


The homage watches business does not affect the high end watches business whose models it copies.
The homage watches are bought by those who love the originals but cannot afford to buy it, no commercial competition, on the contrary it may act as an "appetizer", owning a homage watch will not extinguish the itch to get the real deal.


----------



## Trum (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello Guys,

I just found a vintage sandoz submariner (37.5 mm excluding crown) and i was wondering if someone finally found a good bezel insert replacement source for this one?
It looks like the seiko 7S26-0050 could fit but has anyone already test?

Edit: It seems that The Tudor 75090 bezel insert should also fit? any idea? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

Trum said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I just found a vintage sandoz submariner (37.5 mm excluding crown) and i was wondering if someone finally found a good bezel insert replacement source for this one?
> It looks like the seiko 7S26-0050 could fit but has anyone already test?
> ...


I can't help youfind a bezel insert for these vintage Sandoz watches, but I would say don't bother! I have a day & date version, and came to realise that the charm of the watch is in its flaws! You will see many members here try to "imitate" a vintage look by bleaching, sanding etc. Enjoy it as it is!

If you really want to change it however, there are a few members here that may be able to help..


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Trum said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I just found a vintage sandoz submariner (37.5 mm excluding crown) and i was wondering if someone finally found a good bezel insert replacement source for this one?
> It looks like the seiko 7S26-0050 could fit but has anyone already test?
> ...





andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> I can't help youfind a bezel insert for these vintage Sandoz watches, but I would say don't bother! I have a day & date version, and came to realise that the charm of the watch is in its flaws! You will see many members here try to "imitate" a vintage look by bleaching, sanding etc. Enjoy it as it is!
> 
> If you really want to change it however, there are a few members here that may be able to help..


What andrew said! From what I've read, the Sandoz inserts are very hard to come by because they are an odd size. I can't remember exactly what size though. And that's for the 40mm like I have. I imagine it would be even harder with the size you have.

Like andrew said, keep that baby as is and cherish it for it's character. I absolutely love mine as it is:


----------



## Trum (Sep 28, 2011)

If it was for me i would have kept it like this, but i would like to offer this one to someone and i know she would prefer it as new.

Dimensions are : 34 outter / 28 inner

Looks like the 75090 tudor bezel should fit perfectly, but if someone alreday tested it, i would appreciate pics or feedback 

PS/ this one is a day date also, with saphir glass. I was wondering also if a plexi will fit easly instead of the sapphir glass. 

Thansk all for your feedback !


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Trum said:


> If it was for me i would have kept it like this, but i would like to offer this one to someone and i know she would prefer it as new.
> 
> Dimensions are : 34 outter / 28 inner
> 
> ...


Ah, in that case......no idea. I don't even think I've seen a 37mm Sandoz posted in the thread. Just 40mm. I could be wrong.

Either way, I wish you luck on your search for the right insert!


----------



## Shoefish8 (Nov 20, 2012)

Some going away pics of my Marcello. She was fortunate enough to be photographed beside my newly acquired bald cypress bonsai to be tree.


----------



## jppcrtt (Sep 5, 2013)

SW200


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

My modded 8926 came back from Doctor JZ's today. Absolutely love what he did with it! Here is what it looked like before with domed crystal and still intact crown guards. Oh.....and the hour hand pretty much spun freely, but would sometimes stick and work. Kinda hard to tell how deep the crystal made the dial look. I liked it at first, but hated it a bit later.










Here she is back today. New crystal. No crown guards, and the hour hand actually stays in place! It's a watch! That can.....tell time finally!!! I think it turned out gorgeous


















Thanks John!!!!!


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice. I've been waffling about whether to do the full BB treatment (i.e. red bezel insert) on my SXK031, but recently I've been thinking of just leaving the black insert. I think you've convinced me it will be a great look. I've already got the rose-gold Merc hands, just need the dial.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Good choice. Although, you can't go wrong either way!

Here's a pic of my family. Wife is wearing hers so it's not here.


----------



## catlover (Jul 28, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> Good choice. Although, you can't go wrong either way!
> 
> Here's a pic of my family. Wife is wearing hers so it's not here.


sir may i know where is u bought blue strap please?
it's cool, i wanna buy thats strap too..
thank u


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

catlover said:


> sir may i know where is u bought blue strap please?
> it's cool, i wanna buy thats strap too..
> thank u


One cannot go on a Stryper/beer binge and be called sir. 

As for the strap, maybe it's the light, but I hate to say that it's black. Two are black, one olive, other titanium.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> Good choice. Although, you can't go wrong either way!
> 
> Here's a pic of my family. Wife is wearing hers so it's not here.


Great collection my friend. I would be proud to call any one of them my own.


----------



## jppcrtt (Sep 5, 2013)

sevens said:


> I have been toying with the idea of buying submariner homage, so need your suggestion:
> 
> 
> Size: 39-40m (lug to lug: less than 47mm)
> ...


 After only 3 weeks, I have to say, I am very pleased with my *Invicta 9937ob*. Not German but a Swiss automatic movement, SW200 in mine. It is keeping good time; gaining less than a minute a week which is fine for a automatic mechanical movement in my experience. It is Similar to my Rolex Submariner and Brietling Chrono Avenger automatics.

I also very much like the size which is within you desired specs. Give the Invicta 9937ob a look.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

jelliottz said:


> Great collection my friend. I would be proud to call any one of them my own.


Thanks JZ!!!

I love that Marcello C Shoefish!!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Great collection my friend. I would be proud to call any one of them my own.


+1


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

I've found myself wearing this combo quite a bit recently.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Love it mmcnulty!!!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

I've been looking at squale 20 atmos in watch recon a couple times in the past few weeks....bad sign.

That "mint" one is sharp looking...but the root beer has my admiration.

I'm out of the black diver market for a while due to having more than a couple already, but you guys are killing me with the gilt dials and NATO combos!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^You mean like these? ;-)


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

^ That's affirmative Fullers. Like those.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^You mean like these? ;-)


/drooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> I love you guys.
> 
> Beer? Yes. But hey.......I love you guys!
> 
> Speaking of beer.......Where are you nick_sixx! And where the heck has Don Logan been??????


He got chased out of here and defaulted back to his true "lurker" self. This world wasn't ready for his rantings about how you should never wear a leather strap with a dive watch, how we should never buy timex's unless they start manufacturing in the U.S., how date magnifiers can look sharp, he was chased because he's the hero f/29 deserves, but not the one it needs right now. So, they'll hunt him, because he can take it. Because he's not our hero. He's a silent guardian. A *watch*ful protector. A real smart a$$.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

This is my favorite coffee mug.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

^ nice shoes. Looks like they've had some work done.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Well all that and I have been modding up a storm lately, should have some really cool sub inspired stuff posted hopefully soon.

Here's a 5517 inspired piece that should be done this weekend. The hands and dial in these pic's are slightly damaged spares I had lying around, so I threw them all together quickly as a sort of a sketch. I liked it so much I ordered brand new ones, which are sitting next to me. It will powered by a really clean recently serviced Seiko 6309 movement.

I call it, "The War-Turtle"






And again, this the rough draft, I just popped the hands on all slapdash to see what it would look like, which is why the hour hand is a bit off, and the insert is just resting on top of the old one.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Don Logan said:


> Well all that and I have been modding up a storm lately, should have some really cool sub inspired stuff posted hopefully soon.
> 
> Here's a 5517 inspired piece that should be done this weekend. The hands and dial in these pic's are slightly damaged spares I had lying around, so I threw them all together quickly as a sort of a sketch. I liked it so much I ordered brand new ones, which are sitting next to me. It will powered by a really clean recently serviced Seiko 6309 movement.
> 
> ...


Excellent! I say lock in some shoulderless spring bars and make this thing a nato-queen.

I'm excited for what else you may have in store for us.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

No date subC today...


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Love the pic JZ!!! 

And it's the return of Don Logan!!!! Good to see you back posting!

Watch is lookin' good!!!!

Great pics (as usual) Van!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

catlover said:


> sir may i know where is u bought blue strap please?
> it's cool, i wanna buy thats strap too..
> thank u


I was looking for some new Natos and thought maybe these would work for you?

The Pacific XII Nato Strap with brushed hardware
The Mediterranean XII Nato Strap with brushed hardware


----------



## catlover (Jul 28, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> I was looking for some new Natos and thought maybe these would work for you?
> 
> The Pacific XII Nato Strap with brushed hardware
> The Mediterranean XII Nato Strap with brushed hardware


thx u sir for web that u gave for me.
its helped


----------



## catlover (Jul 28, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> One cannot go on a Stryper/beer binge and be called sir.
> 
> As for the strap, maybe it's the light, but I hate to say that it's black. Two are black, one olive, other titanium.


so how old ur kid? coz u said she can't go to beer binge.

btw the straps are navy blue right not black color.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I have a yearning for a blue and gold sub, I used to have an Invicta 8928 but I couldn't get on with its branding. Does anyone else make one (an affordable one, I understand a Rolex do a nice version)?


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

What happened to Kieger Watches ?


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

vbluep51 said:


> What happened to Kieger Watches ?


I think he had problems with the case manufacturer..


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

vbluep51 said:


> What happened to Kieger Watches ?


There hasn't been any FB activity since May 30th.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Awwwwwww snap! I channel things through the dead. 420 thach and his presence still linger! Oh how I miss the thach.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Richmondmike said:


> I have a yearning for a blue and gold sub, I used to have an Invicta 8928 but I couldn't get on with its branding. Does anyone else make one (an affordable one, I understand a Rolex do a nice version)?


I believe Alpha makes one. Er... Made one. Probably have to get it second hand. You can have my two-tone snowflake for $1mm. ;-)


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> I believe Alpha makes one. Er... Made one. Probably have to get it second hand. You can have my two-tone snowflake for $1mm. ;-)


Hehe your two tone snowflake is a work of art, it is worth more than that!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

What we need now is for someone to come out with an aftermarket Pelagos bracelet in stainless steel. Best. Bracelet. Ever.

Sent from my tablet by Jelliottz cat with 28 toes.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Swap the Orient on leather strap and now... on the holiday route ! b-)








T.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

T-Wan said:


> Swap the Orient on leather strap and now... on the holiday route ! b-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!!!!! I love seeing pics of the 2ER. Seems so incredibly rare here.


----------



## maxwinamp (May 19, 2009)

Replaced with a dome crystal. Bagelsport Blue snow flake.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

maxwinamp said:


> Replaced with a dome crystal. Bagelsport Blue snow flake.


That looks fantastic, great watch, great photograph.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Don Logan said:


> He got chased out of here and defaulted back to his true "lurker" self. This world wasn't ready for his rantings about how you should never wear a leather strap with a dive watch, how we should never buy timex's unless they start manufacturing in the U.S., how date magnifiers can look sharp, he was chased because he's the hero f/29 deserves, but not the one it needs right now. So, they'll hunt him, because he can take it. Because he's not our hero. He's a silent guardian. A *watch*ful protector. A real smart a$$.


No idea how I missed this post. That's a lot of stuff! f29? I don't get it. You can't even comment in there. Or were you just going craaaazy selling some watches and they couldn't handle it??! But yeah, were the superior sub-forum. In the famous words of The Fresh Prince of Bel air, with one minor change, "Users just don't understand".

That's right. I brought The Fresh Prince of Bel air into this. That's how SERIOUS I am.

Well, it's good to see ya back!

So check this out. I'm really on the fence regarding the Kiger Milusbs....I was all crazy excited yesterday....putting stuff for sale all over Craigslist, just so I could get a Kiger. This morning I got up and started researching the case being used, and that thing is THICK! Over 16mm! I thought my Pelagos was thick at 14mm. I'm really trying to figure out if I can fathom that high of a watch. I was also shocked to find out that MKII Kingston and Nassau are both over 14.5mm.

Check out the pic below and you'll see why...Keep in mind that the Davosa Ternos is 12mm and the Invicta is 13mm. The Pelagos is not pictured because I'm not taking it off the bracelet. But it's at 14mm.

From left to right:
Rolex GMT, Sandoz Sub, Davosa Ternos, Invicta 8926.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> So check this out. I'm really on the fence regarding the Kiger Milusbs....I was all crazy excited yesterday....putting stuff for sale all over Craigslist, just so I could get a Kiger. This morning I got up and started researching the case being used, and that thing is THICK! Over 16mm!


As long as 10mm of that is the domed crystal I'm still in!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

What case is Kiger using now? The Helenarou? If he is going ahead with the Helenarou, I have the 6538 homage (which uses the same case, crown, and crystal) and while is is thicker than my Kingston, it compares quite well. Tangentially, I had custody of a W3 Vintage Diver (the same Kemmner case Kiger originally intended to use) briefly this spring/summer and it was GORGEOUS. Anyway, there's an excellent write up and comparison of the Kingston and HR by the fellow how designed the HR case (a fellow WUS member 66Cooper, no less), complete with pictures. I can't post a link here but search for "HR Big Crown vs MKII Kingston" (you don't even need the quotes) and you'll find it, first hit on both Bing and Google. The extra height of the HR is mostly in the caseback and is not noticeable on wrist. In fact, on wrist it excudes masculinity - and would not be out of place on Bond's wrist circa 1962, IMNHO. I'd post pics here but 66Cooper's photos put anything I could do to shame.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Darwin said:


> What case is Kiger using now? The Helenarou? If he is going ahead with the Helenarou, I have the 6538 homage (which uses the same case, crown, and crystal) and while is is thicker than my Kingston, it compares quite well. Tangentially, I had custody of a W3 Vintage Diver (the same Kemmner case Kiger originally intended to use) briefly this spring/summer and it was GORGEOUS. Anyway, there's an excellent write up and comparison of the Kingston and HR by the fellow how designed the HR case (a fellow WUS member 66Cooper, no less), complete with pictures. I can't post a link here but search for "HR Big Crown vs MKII Kingston" (you don't even need the quotes) and you'll find it, first hit on both Bing and Google. The extra height of the HR is mostly in the caseback and is not noticeable on wrist. In fact, on wrist it excudes masculinity - and would not be out of place on Bond's wrist circa 1962, IMNHO. I'd post pics here but 66Cooper's photos put anything I could do to shame.


That's the exact thread I was reading this morning about the differences/comparison between the MKII and the HR. And I believe that Kiger is using the HR. That's the last I read at least. Looks the same on the FB page, but that hasn't been updated in forever (in relative terms).

It definitely looked like what you said. The extra MM's are in the case back. 66Cooper also stated that the dial on the HR rests deeper into the case. With a domed crystal, this seems like such an odd decision. Why not bring the dial closer to the case, as well give less profile on the case back making it less thick?

But I have dainty little 6.75" wrists, so worry how they would sit.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

T-Wan has/had one (an HR 6538) and has posted pics in this thread. How big is your wrist, T-Wan? Mine's 7.3", so not so good for reference for Imitrex. FWIW, I'd say that if you can pull off the Pelagos, you won't have any problem with an HR cased Kiger sub.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Darwin said:


> T-Wan has/had one (an HR 6538) and has posted pics in this thread. How big is your wrist, T-Wan? Mine's 7.3", so not so good for reference for Imitrex. FWIW, I'd say that if you can pull off the Pelagos, you won't have any problem with an HR cased Kiger sub.


I thought I remembered someone posting one. I'll have to go back through a bunch of pages to find it. Unless T-Wan is around to post some pics.

From this point on, you shall be referred to "INSTIGATOR"!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Google search Helenarou 6538 images and there are a couple of wrist shots early on - the first is T-Wan posting in this thread. Here's mine:


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Finding myself more and more drawn to the Nassau.... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the pics Darwin. Been looking HR 6538 pics this morning. Tons of off the wrist pics. 

Whatmeworry, its hard not to. Cant believe that they dont offer the red triangle on it any longer.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> That's the exact thread I was reading this morning about the differences/comparison between the MKII and the HR. And I believe that Kiger is using the HR. That's the last I read at least. Looks the same on the FB page, but that hasn't been updated in forever (in relative terms).
> 
> It definitely looked like what you said. The extra MM's are in the case back. 66Cooper also stated that the dial on the HR rests deeper into the case. With a domed crystal, this seems like such an odd decision. Why not bring the dial closer to the case, as well give less profile on the case back making it less thick?
> 
> But I have dainty little 6.75" wrists, so worry how they would sit.


Is there actually an update on that project? I haven't seen anything posted since June except your post just now. I'm definitely still in the market for one of those.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Imitrex said:


> Thanks for the pics Darwin. Been looking HR 6538 pics this morning. Tons of off the wrist pics.
> 
> Whatmeworry, its hard not to. Cant believe that they dont offer the red triangle on it any longer.


I actually prefer it without. Have to think long and hard about it as I'd need to part with a few other pieces to afford it

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Is there actually an update on that project? I haven't seen anything posted since June except your post just now. I'm definitely still in the market for one of those.


Yep! I posted it yesterday here.


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

As this thread is called _Best Submariner Homage_, I thought I should re-post a couple of photos of My Best Sub.

It is (of course) my 39mm Debaufre Ocean 1




























Granted, I haven't tried most of the other watches on this thread, but:
Amazing case with excellent finish.
Extremely accurate movement.
Bezel, Crown, Lume, all great!
What else could you want?

I know these watches are not available any more, but I don't see how even a gen could be any better (please don't take this statement to seriously)!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!! And yeah, what a gem. Hold onto that baby.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Darwin said:


> T-Wan has/had one (an HR 6538) and has posted pics in this thread. How big is your wrist, T-Wan? Mine's 7.3", so not so good for reference for Imitrex. FWIW, I'd say that if you can pull off the Pelagos, you won't have any problem with an HR cased Kiger sub.





Imitrex said:


> That's the exact thread I was reading this morning about the differences/comparison between the MKII and the HR. And I believe that Kiger is using the HR. That's the last I read at least. Looks the same on the FB page, but that hasn't been updated in forever (in relative terms).
> 
> It definitely looked like what you said. The extra MM's are in the case back. 66Cooper also stated that the dial on the HR rests deeper into the case. With a domed crystal, this seems like such an odd decision. Why not bring the dial closer to the case, as well give less profile on the case back making it less thick?
> 
> But I have dainty little 6.75" wrists, so worry how they would sit.


Though I'm usually really not very fond of thick watches, height on this case (pun intended) is not a problem at all - and btw my wrist is even smaller than yours Imitrex, about 6,31"-6,32".

Here are 2 wrist shots, one with the Helenarou, one with an MKII (since I'm on vacation I can't shoot newer useful pics but I will when I'm back if you still need so...)


















T.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

And for now... back to holidays ! b-)


















T.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Awww man. Thanks for taking the time to post while on vacation. Really appreciate it. I have to say I'm surprised at the pic and wrist size. Would definitely appreciate more pics when you get home and have time. Looks great. Thanks again!

Sent from my tablet by Jelliottz cat with 28 toes.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> ^ That's affirmative Fullers. Like those.


Just checking... ;-)


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> Awww man. Thanks for taking the time to post while on vacation. Really appreciate it. I have to say I'm surprised at the pic and wrist size. Would definitely appreciate more pics when you get home and have time.


You're welcome. I now remember another pic, shoot angle makes it closer to what it actually looks like on (small) wrist... ;-)










But it looks much better IMO - and fits better my small wrist - on a black rubber band (that's how I like best wearing the Sea Fighter as well).









T.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

I need a Kingston. -______- What's a good equivalent these days? I need me some Connery Bond wrist action. LOL


Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

T-Wan said:


> You're welcome. I now remember another pic, shoot angle makes it closer to what it actually looks like on (small) wrist... ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





synaptyx said:


> I need a Kingston. -______- What's a good equivalent these days? I need me some Connery Bond wrist action. LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


Love it T-Wan. Would love to see some pics showing the height profile on your wrist. Like the first pic Darwin posted. Thanks again for posting!

Synaptyx, maybe the new Kiger when it comes out? Fraction of the cost. Or heck, build your own like T-Wans and create your own custom logo.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks dude! That Kiger looks the biz!  Yeah, I'd love to make my own, but I'm kind if a clutz with mechanical things. Lol


Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

synaptyx said:


> Thanks dude! That Kiger looks the biz!  Yeah, I'd love to make my own, but I'm kind if a clutz with mechanical things. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


You bet!

Or......you could go crazy and buy the Kingston for sale in the Sales forum for $1950.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fsot-mkii-kingston-red-triangle-bezel-full-kit-1070937.html


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

The closest thing available today to the Kingston is the MKII Nassau. It has a 7mm rather than 8mm crown and a matte rather than gilt dial.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

synaptyx said:


> Thanks dude! That Kiger looks the biz!  Yeah, I'd love to make my own, but I'm kind if a clutz with mechanical things. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


Oh no. I mean you can order it built from Helenarou. He'll make whatever custom dial you would want for an extra $90.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> Oh no. I mean you can order it built from Helenarou. He'll make whatever custom dial you would want for an extra $90.


Oh! Awesome! Some great options, then! 

Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> You bet!
> 
> Or......you could go crazy and buy the Kingston for sale in the Sales forum for $1950.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fsot-mkii-kingston-red-triangle-bezel-full-kit-1070937.html


I saw that and winced! Lovely as they are, that's put of my league for an homage.

Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

synaptyx said:


> I saw that and winced! Lovely as they are, that's put of my league for an homage.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


Yeah, Kingston pricing is no joke. As it should be given its limited availability.

I'm literally infatuated with the red triangle Nassau. The plots are just gorgeous. Which is why I'm looking at the Kiger and wondering so much about depth on the Helenarou 6538 case. I'm really digging the stealth dial one with red triangle and sword hands......although I would promptly buy some mercedes hands and have Jelliottz put those on.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

I think the merits of the gilt dial overcome the cool factor of the red triangle. Hopefully it sounds like preorders may start within the next few weeks. I wasn't planning on buying another watch anytime soon, but I'm pretty committed to this.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Will the Kiger have a bracelet option?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> I think the merits of the gilt dial overcome the cool factor of the red triangle. Hopefully it sounds like preorders may start within the next few weeks. I wasn't planning on buying another watch anytime soon, but I'm pretty committed to this.


I'm not sure. Look at that stealth dial. The minute marks are raised black indices, which is also stealth. I don't think I've ever seen that before. That, combined with the stealth skull n Xbones ..... just completely bad ass.

This is all personal preference though. After doing the Invicta in rose gold, I'm not sure the gold color/gilt dial and hands, is for me.



bvc2005 said:


> Will the Kiger have a bracelet option?


Good question. Coming a base such as Helenarou, I highly doubt it. I bet it will either be a black or bond Nato. But I'm not sure....just guessing here.

**Edit, from Kigers Facebook page:

A bracelet can be added.

**Edit 2........

I just PM'd Kiger on Facebook and asked for him to post any kind of update that he can in this thread, and that we are looking forward to hearing about this project. Hopefully we'll hear something!


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

I've been thinking of getting a Bond/Big-Crown Homage for a wile now, but I'm always put off by the hefty price tag.
Obviously we all would like a Kingston, Nassau or even the Kieger, but I think some/most cant afford to put down so much $$ for one watch..

So as many of have done already, I thought of building my own. I think I found a supplier for the case, I have my eye on some NOS ETA movements, and I'm working on a dial design that I will send to a dial re-finisher for a quote.
So far it seems that the build, including the work done by my watchmaker ( NOS movement will need a service, for the assembly and pressure testing), will come to around $300. -Not that this is fixed, as I am still waiting on some quotes. 

Is this something that others are interested in? I suppose that making one,five or twenty is not all that different once all the suppliers are found..


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> I've been thinking of getting a Bond/Big-Crown Homage for a wile now, but I'm always put off by the hefty price tag.
> Obviously we all would like a Kingston, Nassau or even the Kieger, but I think some/most cant afford to put down so much $$ for one watch..
> 
> So as many of have done already, I thought of building my own. I think I found a supplier for the case, I have my eye on some NOS ETA movements, and I'm working on a dial design that I will send to a dial re-finisher for a quote.
> ...


Brilliant! Sounds quite affordable!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> I've been thinking of getting a Bond/Big-Crown Homage for a wile now, but I'm always put off by the hefty price tag.
> Obviously we all would like a Kingston, Nassau or even the Kieger, but I think some/most cant afford to put down so much $$ for one watch..
> 
> So as many of have done already, I thought of building my own. I think I found a supplier for the case, I have my eye on some NOS ETA movements, and I'm working on a dial design that I will send to a dial re-finisher for a quote.
> ...


You've caught my attention. NOS ETA? Yes please. $300????? Uh, yeah.........YES PLEASE!

Even though you said it's not fixed regarding the $300...............I'm interested at $700 or less.

And just because I'm bored, I just snapped this:


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

sounds very cool Andrew, I'd be interested for sure too


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> You've caught my attention. NOS ETA? Yes please. $300????? Uh, yeah.........YES PLEASE!
> 
> Even though you said it's not fixed regarding the $300...............I'm interested at $700 or less.
> 
> And just because I'm bored, I just snapped this:


No no, the whole point is to make a watch that is half that cost!
I won't be doing it at all if it reaches $400.

I've been struggling with the bezel insert, red triangle or not?? But the biggest concern is for the "brand" name... I know that the "model" will be VYTHOS 1, witch means Seabed in Greek.
The only brand names I have come up with are QUADRANT or NAMYDNA...

I'd love to hear some ideas!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

έθιμο = éthimo

Custom in Greek


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> I've been thinking of getting a Bond/Big-Crown Homage for a wile now, but I'm always put off by the hefty price tag.
> Obviously we all would like a Kingston, Nassau or even the Kieger, but I think some/most cant afford to put down so much $$ for one watch..
> 
> So as many of have done already, I thought of building my own. I think I found a supplier for the case, I have my eye on some NOS ETA movements, and I'm working on a dial design that I will send to a dial re-finisher for a quote.
> ...


For that price I would be interested....


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> You've caught my attention. NOS ETA? Yes please. $300????? Uh, yeah.........YES PLEASE!
> 
> Even though you said it's not fixed regarding the $300...............I'm interested at $700 or less.
> 
> And just because I'm bored, I just snapped this:


Hey, put that away, or you are going to cost me about £2000 when the Pelagos hits the UK next month and my wife will never forgive me!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> No no, the whole point is to make a watch that is half that cost!
> I won't be doing it at all if it reaches $400.
> 
> I've been struggling with the bezel insert, red triangle or not?? But the biggest concern is for the "brand" name... I know that the "model" will be VYTHOS 1, witch means Seabed in Greek.
> ...


From what I gather, people prefer a standard (no red triangle) insert. But hey, what do I know? Me, I would love a red. Vythos 1 is awesome!!!



Richmondmike said:


> Hey, put that away, or you are going to cost me about £2000 when the Pelagos hits the UK next month and my wife will never forgive me!


I'm an instigator!!!! Luckily my wife got mine as a gift. Maybe you can start dropping hints???


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

^I too am more fond of the red triangle bezel insert


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

There have got to be more gold gilt face milsubs out there. I'm going crazy. Their so beautiful.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Imitrex said:


>


Meh. That's not a Stealth Sub.

*This* is a Stealth Sub...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

And for those interested in how high the Kingston sits on the wrist, here it is on my 6.5" one.


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

The KIGER MILSUB will come with the Correct MI6 regimental Nato Bond Strap but in the 20mm width. I am not offering a bracelet because they are so easy to get & everyone has different taste. IE vintage rivet, the non rivet & some like the new style clasp, etc.







bracelet option?[/QUOTE]


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Stealth Dial My Man, Stealth Dial. 






UOTE=Fullers1845;8239222]Meh. That's not a Stealth Sub.

*This* is a Stealth Sub...








[/QUOTE]


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

I've been busy finishing up some details & dealing with other projects I am working on but I am still here.
To Battle a Force that Lurks in the Shadows, you must fight in the Shadows. 
The TIME IS NIGH.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

some cool shots from my new little popup studio box...


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Another holiday postcard... b-)


















T.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Richmondmike said:


> Hey, put that away, or you are going to cost me about £2000 when the Pelagos hits the UK next month and my wife will never forgive me!


Yup! I'm supposed to be saving up for one of these puppies, but I'm back and forth over the price new or used. If I had the £2.4K I think my wife might drop kick me off the nearest cliff if I bought a watch with it. So I still don't know. O_______o

Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

synaptyx said:


> Yup! I'm supposed to be saving up for one of these puppies, but I'm back and forth over the price new or used. If I had the £2.4K I think my wife might drop kick me off the nearest cliff if I bought a watch with it. So I still don't know. O_______o
> 
> Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


Likewise. My wife would nit spend that kind of money on me even if she had it!


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

T-Wan said:


> Another holiday postcard... b-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice view, where are you spending your holiday? South France? I was in Bordeaux and Perigord last month for two weeks, and then three days in Paris!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Kiger, amazing pics of two amazing looking watches!!!!!!! Thank you for posting them!

Fullers, thanks for posting the side profile pics of the Kingston! And that stealth sub is limited to B-2 pilots only I hear. 

SDGenius, gorgeous pics. I'm digging the straps on the BB and green milsub homage. A lot of nice modding there.

T-Wan, it looks like you're having an awesome time! That 2ER sure has to be! Love it!!

Synaptyx, the used market price is crazy. I mean, I've seen them practically new go for $1000 less than what my wife paid. Tourneau will not budge on price though, and she didn't want to get me a used one. I would definitely go with used if I had the choice. 

Richmondmike - 1 more post til you hit 1000!!!!!!!


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

IT HAS ARRIVED





















with free choc





















First Vostok. Bracelet was meh. but overall its nice.

Waiting for my mesh strap.









With his homies :-d


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> Richmondmike - 1 more post til you hit 1000!!!!!!!


1000 - think I missed it. Ah well, here is a photo of a Soki.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> Nice view, where are you spending your holiday? South France? I was in Bordeaux and Perigord last monhth for two weeks, and then three days in Paris!


Well, actually I'm in Brittany (north-west), giving a taiji seminar by the sea. b-)

Under the sun my 2ER feels rather lazy...









T.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Ok, I think I'm getting beyond hype for this.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Imitrex said:


> Ok, I think I'm getting beyond hype for this.


Me too.... How much longer?


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

SDGenius said:


> some cool shots from my new little popup studio box...
> http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll107/usmcmark/usmcmark046/DSCN4466_zps5e6c358e.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> Great photos.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

I guess technically it's a Sub Homage but by damn it's a good one...








Loving this Tudor Submariner.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> I guess technically it's a Sub Homage but by damn it's a good one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not a sub homage, and you should be ashamed for posting it here. If you want redemption, my address is being pm'd to you. Send me the watch and we'll call it forgiven. ;-)

In all seriousness, its not a homage in my opinion. Its a true Submariner. The real deal. Enjoy that one. Its beautiful, and also on my bucket list. Congratulations!


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

The first stealth sub that Tudor! 


Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## vadimvt (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi, i'm looking for a submariner homage watch, but i forgot the brand name...
I remember the site saying their watches were used by the CIA, and the logo is the head of a scuba diver i think.
The price was around 150 USD if i can recall. The name of the brand sounded a bit german, like Herger or something (not hellberg) 
Does this ring a bell to someone?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

harrym71 said:


> Me too.... How much longer?


Harry, check your PM's please 



MPREZYA said:


> I guess technically it's a Sub Homage but by damn it's a good one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. That's no homage. That's the real deal. Wear in good health!!!!



vadimvt said:


> Hi, i'm looking for a submariner homage watch, but i forgot the brand name...
> I remember the site saying their watches were used by the CIA, and the logo is the head of a scuba diver i think.
> The price was around 150 USD if i can recall. The name of the brand sounded a bit german, like Herger or something (not hellberg)
> Does this ring a bell to someone?


Was it 'The Heisenberg'????









In all seriousness though......I can't recall any that stand out fitting your description. I remember the Gigandett, but those aren't in that price range. And obviously don't start with an 'H'.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> Harry, check your PM's please
> 
> Yep. That's no homage. That's the real deal. Wear in good health!!!!
> 
> ...


FUMBLE!!!
IMITREX?! DUDE?! Thats an easy one, your making us look bad in front of a new guy...

Hi Vidimvt, I am Don, I'll be helping you with your claim, the watch you are looking for is called the Hager Classic Commando, enjoy this photo from one of the most respected and jealousy inducing private collections on the interwebs.



They can be purchased directly from Hager themselves here: CLASSIC COMMANDO

MSRP $260. They can be found used for about $150.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Don Logan said:


> FUMBLE!!!
> IMITREX?! DUDE?! Thats an easy one, your making us look bad in front of a new guy...
> 
> Hi Vidimvt, I am Don, I'll be helping you with your claim, the watch you are looking for is called the Hager Classic Commando, enjoy this photo from one of the most respected and jealousy inducing private collections on the interwebs.
> ...


I like the Heisenberg better!!!!!!

You know....I rarely see anyone posting one of those Hagers. The new Hager Commando GMT looks like it's going to be a beast. Although a lot steeper price tag.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> I like the Heisenberg better!!!!!!
> 
> You know....I rarely see anyone posting one of those Hagers. The new Hager Commando GMT looks like it's going to be a beast. *Although a lot steeper price tag*.


A big step up in quality from what I understand, which is hard for me to get my head a round because the Classic Commando looks and feel's like a $500+ watch. The only part of it that feels like its a representation of its price point is the dial, which isn't bad, but isn't as advanced as every other part of the watch. I am absolutely buying another for modding. The finish on the case's are unreal.

So if they are taking the quality up a notch I cannot wait to see what they come up with. I am not a "pre-sale" type, but like 3 times I stared to fill out the fourm, then would click off, then go back and so on. I am dying to see one in the wild.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Don Logan said:


> A big step up in quality from what I understand, which is hard for me to get my head a round because the Classic Commando looks and feel's like a $500+ watch. The only part of it that feels like its a representation of its price point is the dial, which isn't bad, but isn't as advanced as every other part of the watch. I am absolutely buying another for modding. The finish on the case's are unreal.
> 
> So if they are taking the quality up a notch I cannot wait to see what they come up with. I am not a "pre-sale" type, but like 3 times I stared to fill out the fourm, then would click off, then go back and so on. I am dying to see one in the wild.


Wish I could see one IRL. I never knew that they were such good quality. I agree with you on the dial. It looks kind of off to me.

But yeah.......I'm especially digging design on the new GMT. From the date window location with black date wheel, to red, white, and blue GMT hand.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Smurf today...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Indoor shot....










Capturing the blue is a challenge.


----------



## vito1 (May 18, 2014)

I agree 100%. This one is better than RLX.
Vito



jelliottz said:


> Its not a sub homage, and you should be ashamed for posting it here. If you want redemption, my address is being pm'd to you. Send me the watch and we'll call it forgiven. ;-)
> 
> In all seriousness, its not a homage in my opinion. Its a true Submariner. The real deal. Enjoy that one. Its beautiful, and also on my bucket list. Congratulations!


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> Wish I could see one IRL. I never knew that they were such good quality. I agree with you on the dial. It looks kind of off to me.
> 
> But yeah.......I'm especially digging design on the new GMT. From the date window location with black date wheel, to red, white, and blue GMT hand.


have one on preorder. today we got an update with photos of the prototypes. they put in a lot of effort. i love what i see so far... but there is this "confidental" thing in the mail.. but i'll do a review asap i get my hands on... a pitty they dontpost any info on their hp...


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'll just leave these here: (thanks again sir Darwin)


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Man, OWC I just LOVE my blue/blue snowflake!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

What is the difference between an NH35A and an NH36A, if any?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

chbx said:


> have one on preorder. today we got an update with photos of the prototypes. they put in a lot of effort. i love what i see so far... but there is this "confidential" thing in the mail.. but i'll do a review asap i get my hands on... a pitty they dontpost any info on their hp...


That's pretty cool. I know you can't give details, but did they at least give you a time frame?



thach said:


> I'll just leave these here: (thanks again sir Darwin)


Love it Thach!!!!!! You're finally in the snowflake club of awesome! And the dog rocks, so you get bonus points.

And I've officially changed my vote to:


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

T.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Speaking of snowflake club:


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Such a sad pic JZ


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

I've been working on the Big-Crown Homage that I mentioned a couple of days ago, and did some work on the dial (with Photoshop).
All I need is to make a decision on the name.. I am hopeless with words, so I ask for your help and opinion.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> I've been working on the Big-Crown Homage that I mentioned a couple of days ago, and did some work on the dial.
> All I need is to make a decision on the name.. I am hopeless with words, so I ask for your help and opinion.


First, that looks AWESOME!!!

Second, what does Vythos mean?

Third, from where is this dial, and did you do the 2-line printing yourself? If so how???

Fantastic work so far.


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> First, that looks AWESOME!!!
> 
> Second, what does Vythos mean?
> 
> ...


Thanks! Vythos means Seabed in Greek.
I should have clarified, work was done on Photoshop! I haven't had the dial made yet, I'm waiting for the name/logo to go no first!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ Your logo needs to be one of those deep sea fish with the crazy teeth and dangly-light thing over their head. The mean looking sucker.








Maybe a squid?








I think it needs to be something aquatic which can be converted to simple lines.

Both pics shamelessly stolen from Google.


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> ^^ Your logo needs to be one of those deep sea fish with the crazy teeth and dangly-light thing over their head. The mean looking sucker.
> View attachment 1603291
> 
> 
> ...


ha yes those can look cool as logos! I was also thinking for the case-back an engraved diver with mermaid, you know hanging together..
My main concern however is the name..


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I thought Vythos was a perfect name. You're making a diver. Vythos means sea bed. Your logo is an aquatic animal. Point, set, match.


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

Well Vythos was going to be the "model", and I was looking for a "brand".
You may have a point though, perhaps there is no need for another name..


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Angler fish!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Fun quiz... 
What sub homage has 
40mm SS case... 
Black 60 click unidirectional bezel... 
Date but no cyclops... 
Drilled lugs...
Slim profile... 
Mercedes hands...
Lumed indices? Here's a pic to help.










Answer coming later. Can anyone guess?


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

NOT the Raven Vintage!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Nope


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Can we see the crown side with a blurry crown?


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Invicta? Say it ain't so!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Can we see the crown side with a blurry crown?


Sure! Here ya go...


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Sure! Here ya go...


I don't know but I like those drilled lugs....


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Judging by crown height its running an ETA instead of a Chinese movement. Still don't know what it is though.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Most definitely NOT Edox!!!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

^^^Nope


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Sandoz Day/Date Sub?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Minus the plexi, the case sure looks a lot like this:
















Did you make any modifications to it?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> Sandoz Day/Date Sub?





jelliottz said:


> Minus the plexi, the case sure looks a lot like this:
> View attachment 1603867
> 
> 
> ...


Nope and no modifications.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

So I guess I'll reveal since there are no more guesses forthcoming. Since this is the watch I'm wearing today I didn't post in the WRUW thread today, as one of you guys would have probably caught it. I figured instead we could have a little fun with it here. 
So without further ado...










The mystery watch is a Casio MTD-1010. And on the wrist...










The only downside is that its quartz, which is also an upside, as now I have a grab and go sub.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ I wanted to guess a Timex, but I figured there was no way that it was a super - affordable. I was rakig my brain.

This was fun.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> ^^ I wanted to guess a Timex, but I figured there was no way that it was a super - affordable. I was rakig my brain.
> 
> This was fun.


Yeah, I figured the drilled lugs and the case dimensions would throw everybody off.  Glad you had fun with it.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> Well Vythos was going to be the "model", and I was looking for a "brand".
> You may have a point though, perhaps there is no need for another name..


IMO, Vythos is a great brand name. 'Vythos Watches."

What's the Greek word for 'Shark'? 'Squale' is Italian for 'Shark.'


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> IMO, Vythos is a great brand name. 'Vythos Watches."
> 
> What's the Greek word for 'Shark'? 'Squale' is Italian for 'Shark.'


Ha I thought of using shark, but it's not as nice as Squale! It's Karcharias!

BTW I was going to say it was the Casio, but the drilled lugs stopped me!


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Ancient Greece had gods for everything, including time:

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chronos

But someone's probably branded a watch with that already?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Very cool post and idea Van!!! I would have never guessed what it was. Even though it's quartz, I'm surprised we don't see more posts about the Casio. I had no idea it had drilled lugs. 

Andrew, I think Vythos is awesome!! What about some of these:

Thisavros = Treasure
Ankyra = Anchor
Dexia = Starboard
Port = Limani
Delfini = Dolphin

I dunno. Just some early morning, off the top of my head names.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> Very cool post and idea Van!!! I would have never guessed what it was. Even though it's quartz, I'm surprised we don't see more posts about the Casio. I had no idea it had drilled lugs.
> 
> Andrew, I think Vythos is awesome!! What about some of these:
> 
> ...


<3 Dexia


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

nick_sixx said:


> <3 Dexia


That's screaming for an orange dial. 

Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Hype........won't.........stop!!!!!


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

I thought of Chronos (χρόνος) witch means time or year, but it already exists..

Dexia (δεξιά), commonly means right, i dint know it was also starboard.

In my mind, the "brand" could/should be something related to time or any other word that sounds good.
The "model", in this case Vythos 1, is the relation the watch has with its purpose. Wouldn't it be silly if I made a pilot homage next and the name was Dolphin for example?

I may be taking the whole thing a bit to seriously, but I blame my OCD for that! 


How does SEAL sound? It can be the animal, the relation to the navy seals or as in a sealant.
- I know I'm contradicting myself here a little..


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Imitrex said:


> Hype........won't.........stop!!!!!


Now you're just killing me slowly! Death by Tudor & Kiger. That's what my epitaph will read!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

So I remembered I had a brand new RXW brushed oyster with solid links laying around not doing anything, so I unwrapped it and put it on the Casio. What do you guys think.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> I thought of Chronos (χρόνος) witch means time or year, but it already exists..
> 
> Dexia (δεξιά), commonly means right, i dint know it was also starboard.
> 
> ...


Not a fan of Seal. It seems overused. BUT WAIT!!!!!!!!!! If there's a SHARK ARMY.....there could be a SEAL ARMY! I wouldn't want to be in that battle if I were a SEAL though. Based on that war alone, I wouldn't recommend a SEAL. Just my $.02!



bvc2005 said:


> Now you're just killing me slowly! Death by Tudor & Kiger. That's what my epitaph will read!


Those are Mark Kiger's watches. My pic will be a little different 

But since you are enthused:










*JZ, awesome pic of that watch. Isn't it for sale????????????*

Van, personally I couldn't wear it. The end links are too high compared to the lugs imo. But that's my OCD. You could always break out the hammer!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> Van, personally I couldn't wear it. The end links are too high compared to the lugs imo. But that's my OCD. You could always break out the hammer!!!!!!!!!!!


Actually the end links have some play. When I push them down, they do sit flush. I just need to figure a way to fix that. Good observation Darren.  
I'll probably won't since I'll probably put it on a Zulu or something next. lol


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Seal army!? I'll sign up for a tour of duty.


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> Very cool post and idea Van!!! I would have never guessed what it was. Even though it's quartz, I'm surprised we don't see more posts about the Casio. I had no idea it had drilled lugs.
> 
> Andrew, I think Vythos is awesome!! What about some of these:
> 
> ...


These are awesome name concepts. I'm chiming in also!

Eel = Cheli
Starfish = Asteries
Sea = Thalassa
Urchin = Achinos
Wave = Kyma


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Kyma is pretty sweet. Four letters is also good for balance.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Actually the end links have some play. When I push them down, they do sit flush. I just need to figure a way to fix that. Good observation Darren.
> I'll probably won't since I'll probably put it on a Zulu or something next. lol


Ah ha! My vote is Zulu/Nato!



Richmondmike said:


> Seal army!? I'll sign up for a tour of duty.


You sir, are the epitome of CHUCK NORRIS level of bad @$$!!!!!!!!!!!



CRetzloff said:


> These are awesome name concepts. I'm chiming in also!
> 
> Eel = Cheli
> Starfish = Asteries
> ...


I like 'em!!!


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

Just seen this on the Tiger Concept website, it seems to be new as it wasn't there when I ordered my new watch at the beginning of last week?









Here's my new watch.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

peakay said:


> Just seen this on the Tiger Concept website, it seems to be new as it wasn't there when I ordered my new watch at the beginning of last week?
> 
> View attachment 1604650


Take my money now, Tiger Concept!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

peakay said:


> Here's my new watch.
> 
> View attachment 1604651


Your impressions of this watch, please kind sir. Which movement did you go with? Fit and finish? Decent bezel click?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow, great find on the new TC's!

How do you like your TC Explorer?


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

thach said:


> Your impressions of this watch, please kind sir. Which movement did you go with? Fit and finish? Decent bezel click?


The movement is the 'Pearl' which I think is a ETA clone, the build quality is good, the only weak point is the vintage oyster style rivetted bracelet which I had trouble resizing as some careless machine polishing had worn away most of the screw slot on the raised head of one of the link screws, other than that, after 2 days with it I'm happy so far. Oh, and the bezel is fixed.

BTW, I just looked on the website and it's no longer listed, so if you'll need to email them to find out if they will be producing any more?


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

I was looking for military slang for watches/time pieces, but only found acronyms.. 
ATP: Army Time Piece 
WWW: Waterproof Wrist Watch

Then I checked the history of Marine National and the Tudor Subs they used. There was a unit called Commando Hubert, the only Commandos Marine unit having combat swimmers. 

How does Hubert sound?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> I was looking for military slang for watches/time pieces, but only found acronyms..
> ATP: Army Time Piece
> WWW: Waterproof Wrist Watch
> 
> ...


Given the history, it is a cool name. Especially if you provide the history. Kind of like how Kiger has given the history and meaning behind the skull and crossbones at the 3:00 mark.

So, this is completely OT, but I was digging around my PS4 and completely forgot that I took this screenshot a couple months ago. I got a kick out of it:


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> Hype........won't.........stop!!!!!


Question, if I may, I apologize if it's been asked before: where would one go if one wanted to buy a Kiger?


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Louis_A said:


> Question, if I may, I apologize if it's been asked before: where would one go if one wanted to buy a Kiger?


To the moon and back! Check his FB page.


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

Louis_A said:


> Question, if I may, I apologize if it's been asked before: where would one go if one wanted to buy a Kiger?


He said that orders will start in a couple of weeks. If I remember correctly price will be $700. As bvc2005 said, you can check his fb page for info.


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

bvc2005 and andrewchrysovitsinos: thank you for your answer!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> So, this is completely OT, but I was digging around my PS4 and completely forgot that I took this screenshot a couple months ago. I got a kick out of it:


With his income, I'd venture to guess that Adam is definitely an affordable watch buyer. :-d


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

I've been wearing the 8926obv2 for 4 days straight as part of my "One Watch a Week" kick and I have to say I'm loving it. Size is good on my skinny wrist and the bracelet is very wearable. The decent date magnifier is a bigger plus for me than the improved movement as the crappy ones you so often get on cheaper watches really bug me. I even don't mind the engraving on the case as, tbh, I don't notice it much. The only thing that irks me slightly about the watch is that the lume on the hands glows brighter than that on the dial (a pet peeve of mine). Here are my wrist shots from the week so far. 

































Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> I've been working on the Big-Crown Homage that I mentioned a couple of days ago, and did some work on the dial (with Photoshop).
> All I need is to make a decision on the name.. I am hopeless with words, so I ask for your help and opinion.


Uh...I don't know how in the world I missed this earlier. I mean...I hadn't even "liked" it yet. Dude, that is incredibly nice!!!!!!!!!!!! Really looking forward to seeing what you come up with!!!



whatmeworry said:


> I've been wearing the 8926obv2 for 4 days straight as part of my "One Watch a Week" kick and I have to say I'm loving it. Size is good on my skinny wrist and the bracelet is very wearable. The decent date magnifier is a bigger plus for me than the improved movement as the crappy ones you so often get on cheaper watches really bug me. I even don't mind the engraving on the case as, tbh, I don't notice it much. The only thing that irks me slightly about the watch is that the lume on the hands glows brighter than that on the dial (a pet peeve of mine). Here are my wrist shots from the week so far.


Very nice!!!


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Louis_A said:


> Question, if I may, I apologize if it's been asked before: where would one go if one wanted to buy a Kiger?


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> Uh...I don't know how in the world I missed this earlier. I mean...I hadn't even "liked" it yet. Dude, that is incredibly nice!!!!!!!!!!!! Really looking forward to seeing what you come up with!!!
> 
> Very nice!!!


I thought you'd seen it and that's why you were helping out!
I just need to finish the name and logo so I can have the dial made..

I have a mate that studied architecture with me (but is a bit more artistic), that will help me with the logo. I think I'm going to go with jeliliottz's advice and use a fish with crazy teeth.

Something like this:


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

KIGER said:


> View attachment 1605103


Love this!!!! Amazing business cards.

Mark, I PM'd him earlier and said to contact you via FB. He doesn't have FB, so he may be contacting you via PM here.

As you know..........I am obsessed with your brand!



andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> I thought you'd seen it and that's why you were helping out!
> I just need to finish the name and logo so I can have the dial made..
> 
> I have a mate that studied architecture with me (but is a bit more artistic), that will help me with the logo. I think I'm going to go with jeliliottz's advice and use a fish with crazy teeth.
> ...


That's pretty darned nice! I'd suggest something with a little less bits and bobs as the logo. Simplistic is always best....both printing wise, and visibility wise. Then again, I don't know jack about graphics, etc. I just like watches. Uh, let me correct that.......I just like Subs.


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

The Devil is in the Details.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> I thought you'd seen it and that's why you were helping out!
> I just need to finish the name and logo so I can have the dial made..
> 
> I have a mate that studied architecture with me (but is a bit more artistic), that will help me with the logo. I think I'm going to go with jeliliottz's advice and use a fish with crazy teeth.
> ...


Nice! What's the Greek name of that fish?

How about the Vythos 1 from Triton Watches? I've seen models called Triton, but not a brand yet...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Imitrex said:


> Very cool post and idea Van!!! I would have never guessed what it was. Even though it's quartz, I'm surprised we don't see more posts about the Casio. I had no idea it had drilled lugs.
> 
> Andrew, I think Vythos is awesome!! What about some of these:
> 
> ...


You think in Greek off the top of your head in the early morning? My hat is off to you, sir!


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> Nice! What's the Greek name of that fish?
> 
> How about the Vythos 1 from Triton Watches? I've seen models called Triton, but not a brand yet...


Triton as in the god and messenger of the seas? I think I like that!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

KIGER said:


> The Devil is in the Details.
> 
> View attachment 1605141


This............Is............Awesome! Seriously people.......These things look gorgeous!



Fullers1845 said:


> Nice! What's the Greek name of that fish?
> 
> How about the Vythos 1 from Triton Watches? I've seen models called Triton, but not a brand yet...


Greek name for that fish is Peskantritsa.



Fullers1845 said:


> You think in Greek off the top of your head in the early morning? My hat is off to you, sir!


I am like the Wizard of Oz. Hiding behind a curtain known as Google Translate haha. 



andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> Triton as in the god and messenger of the seas? I think I like that!


Love it!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

The Vythos dial is looking like a million bucks!

I love the graphic, and let me say why....the gilt dial is all about intricacy, even if that intricacy is somewhat radial. The gold is what sets it apart from the "standard"....it's also what marks it in today's manufacturing as directly harkening back to a more classic vintage design. That's what the fish looks like to me...a classic design. A design like this could be something that might be seen carved into stone on an ancient wall. That's why it fits better in my opinion than a more stylized, blocky, modernized fish looking like a G. Loomis "fear no fish" sticker. If it can be printed this way, I think it's classy, unusual in a good way, and very striking.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> I thought you'd seen it and that's why you were helping out!
> I just need to finish the name and logo so I can have the dial made..
> 
> I have a mate that studied architecture with me (but is a bit more artistic), that will help me with the logo. I think I'm going to go with jeliliottz's advice and use a fish with crazy teeth.
> ...


Love the dial. The logo? Can that fish. Looks like something on a can of Raid.


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

Did somebody say Casio MTD 1010?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Fullers, I hope you get some awesome pics of your Kingston out in the wild, mixed up with some other beauties today at the Dallas GTG!!!! Have fun!


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

A quick summary of the effect this thread can have on people...


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Awesome! Are they all 8926 mods? I cant see too well on cell. 

Edit.....apparently I suck at mobile and tapatalk.


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

KIGER said:


> The Devil is in the Details.
> 
> View attachment 1605141


Wow! Like that! Can't wait for the GMT btw!


----------



## Jwritchie76 (Jan 3, 2009)

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> Awesome! Are they all 8926 mods? I cant see too well on cell.
> 
> Edit.....apparently I suck at mobile and tapatalk.


Thanks!

Not all 8926, not yet. Here's the scoop:

Bagelsport with acrylic crystal and raffles dial, 8926 bracelet (dis-Invicta'd) reassembled with care and o-ring lube; passes the "hour soak in the swimming pool test" (HSITSPT is what I call it):










8926 with Dagaz hands and raffles dial, also acrylic but high dome (HSITSPT CERT):










Soki, acrylic, non HSITSPT:










Bagelsport like above (HSITSPT) except bead blasted:



















8926:










8926, looking to change up the hands on this soon, also acrylic and HSITSPT:


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Awesome work! Some really nice pics there.



fliegerchrono said:


> Wow! Like that! Can't wait for the GMT btw!


Huh?


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> Awesome work! Some really nice pics there.
> 
> Huh?


The GMT comment got me really excited and so I spent like 45 mins trying to find info on it, only to be let down


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

I have been told by Kiger that once the Milsubs have been made they will make a GMT! Would love one with a stealth dial and sword hands! Bring it on


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

That would be really cool. Especially with the stealth dial. Now that he has sourcing down, maybe it will come sooner than later.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

fliegerchrono said:


> I have been told by Kiger that once the Milsubs have been made they will make a GMT! Would love one with a stealth dial and sword hands! Bring it on


Mercedes hands for me!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

fliegerchrono said:


> Wow! Like that! Can't wait for the GMT btw!





nick_sixx said:


> Mercedes hands for me!


The good thing about it all........is no matter what hands it has, they can easily be changed after purchase thanks to all the resources we have for modding, or just watch parts in general. Dagaz, Esslinger, Tiger, HR, the list goes on and on. If you can't do it yourself, the most I've seen around here from watch makers is $15 to install new hands.

Now....that stealth dial though? You can't get that anywhere else!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

New page! With this new page, I bring you a special treat. I've been working on this here and there. There aren't any pics, as I didn't want to make it a mess by different sized images, or spend a ton of time downloading and resizing.

I also know that not _everything_ is here. Obviously there are several out of production homages out there. There's also brands that are only available via eBay (Bagel, Soki, etc), so there are no dedications for those particular brands. I have at least added them, and stated to look on eBay.

Also, information was limited on quite a few, so some specs aren't listed. Like Lug to Lug.

It's in no particular order. Just the order in which I thought about recording the information. 
*
**Disclaimer, it's a work in progress.

Enjoy!!!!

Submariner Homage Repository!!!

Oh, and mandatory image!!!








*


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> New page!


needs a pic or didn't happen


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

Signalprick said:


> Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


I am sorry, but I am saving this for my wallpaper collection.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

I had to claim it really quick! Check the post out again


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> New page! With this new page, I bring you a special treat. I've been working on this here and there. There aren't any pics, as I didn't want to make it a mess by different sized images, or spend a ton of time downloading and resizing.
> 
> I also know that not _everything_ is here. Obviously there are several out of production homages out there. There's also brands that are only available via eBay (Bagel, Soki, etc), so there are no dedications for those particular brands. I have at least added them, and stated to look on eBay.
> 
> ...


The link does not work?

Not FoundError 404


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Louis_A said:


> The link does not work?
> 
> *Not Found*
> 
> *Error 404*


Working on it. Permissions are messed up for some reason.


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

Louis_A said:


> The link does not work?
> 
> *Not Found*
> 
> *Error 404*


Instant No Button! Star Wars funnies FTW!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Annnnnd fixed!!!

The URL was too long for WUS.


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> New page! With this new page, I bring you a special treat. I've been working on this here and there. There aren't any pics, as I didn't want to make it a mess by different sized images, or spend a ton of time downloading and resizing.
> 
> I also know that not _everything_ is here. Obviously there are several out of production homages out there. There's also brands that are only available via eBay (Bagel, Soki, etc), so there are no dedications for those particular brands. I have at least added them, and stated to look on eBay.
> 
> ...


Great list! Very informative, especially for those new to the thread.

Very well done sir.

Edit: May I add a few more to the list?

Zeiger - Ebay
Steinhart & Debaufre Ocean 1 39mm - Only used
Steinhart & Debaufre GMT 39mm - Only used
Kieger Milsub - Not available yet
Kemmner (Turtle?) 
Chronotac Seamatic


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> Great list! Very informative, especially for those new to the thread.
> 
> Very well done sir.
> 
> ...


Yep! Any contributions are welcome. I wanted to avoid watches that are not released yet so I don't cause any confusion. There's no date set in stone with Kiger. As soon as he releases them, I'm definitely adding Kiger to the list.

**Edit, added!


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Awesome work Imitrex! 

How about the Aramar Arctic Ocean? 


Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, I can open the sheet in my browser, but not in the sheets app. Cannot be opened with this account. Weird. 


Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

synaptyx said:


> Awesome work Imitrex!
> 
> How about the Aramar Arctic Ocean?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


Thanks! Added!


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Last day by the sea...









T.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Enjoy, T-Wan!


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Imitrex said:


> New page! With this new page, I bring you a special treat. I've been working on this here and there. There aren't any pics, as I didn't want to make it a mess by different sized images, or spend a ton of time downloading and resizing.
> 
> I also know that not _everything_ is here. Obviously there are several out of production homages out there. There's also brands that are only available via eBay (Bagel, Soki, etc), so there are no dedications for those particular brands. I have at least added them, and stated to look on eBay.
> 
> ...


Is that a Kiger bracelet?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

synaptyx said:


> Oh, I can open the sheet in my browser, but not in the sheets app. Cannot be opened with this account. Weird.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


Very strange!



bvc2005 said:


> Is that a Kiger bracelet?


Honestly not sure what bracelet it is. His watches wont come with a bracelet. They will come with a Bond Nato.


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> Very strange!
> 
> Honestly not sure what bracelet it is. His watches wont come with a bracelet. They will come with a Bond Nato.


Gotta salute you for the list. Sweet ~


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

I am so ashamed, I sold my two tone Invicta 8928 last year and while I hated the over branding, the engraving and the second hand, I just missed that two tone so much I have ordered another one. Now to see if I am brave enough to dremel off the side engraving and replace the dial and hands with proper ones...

Edit - no pics, it is in the post still...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Excellent work Darren, very comprehensive! Someone had suggested this in the first submariner thread or early in this one, I don't remember exactly. Anywho, glad to see it come to fruition. 

Some additional specs for the MTD 1010 
Lug to Lug = 48mm
width = 41mm without crown
height = 10mm
Lug width = 20mm


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Excellent work Darren, very comprehensive! Someone had suggested this in the first submariner thread or early in this one, I don't remember exactly. Anywho, glad to see it come to fruition.
> 
> Some additional specs for the MTD 1010
> Lug to Lug = 48mm
> ...


Thanks Van!!!

Added!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> Love it T-Wan. Would love to see some pics showing the height profile on your wrist. Like the first pic Darwin posted. Thanks again for posting!


Now I'm back, here some [bad] pics (lousy weather) on my [small] wrist... ;-)



























T.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

T-Wan said:


> Now I'm back, here some [bad] pics (lousy weather) on my [small] wrist... ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. I'm quite surprised. It doesn't look to be as big as I would have thought.

What are your overall thoughts on the watch?

Thanks T-Wan!


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Well... Actually I really do like this watch, mostly w/ this black rubber band, though it's not the thinnest nor the lightest case (& I must confess I far more often wear my beloved Orient as you can guess...). Don't know why, maybe something missing on the sterile dial... Don't get me wrong, the watch is really nice - I LOVE the gilt dial/gold handles (as everyone knows Kingston is THE Grail) but still it's maybe a bit too clean, too "neutral" to me, or would perhaps need a wider dial opening IMO.









T.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Wearing this today...



















And a bit o' lume...


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

I love that lume shot!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

T-Wan said:


> Well... Actually I really do like this watch, mostly w/ this black rubber band, though it's not the thinnest nor the lightest case (& I must confess I far more often wear my beloved Orient as you can guess...). Don't know why, maybe something missing on the sterile dial... Don't get me wrong, the watch is really nice - I LOVE the gilt dial/gold handles (as everyone knows Kingston is THE Grail) but still it's maybe a bit too clean, too "neutral" to me, or would perhaps need a wider dial opening IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Wearing this today...


Awesome pics guys!!!!!

T-Wan, I'm with you regarding sterile dials. Which is why I like Kigers so much. Supposedly HR will do a custom dial for extra cash..............but, the rumor is that he can no longer do them, even if it still says it on his store and eBay page. (*Update....this rumor is not true. Helenarou WILL still do custom dials, just for YOU!!*) I'm trying to find out if he still can or not for everyone. I believe Thach is also checking.

The biggest problem with 6538 homages, is there just aren't that many options out there. And I'm not sure why companies aren't jumping onboard. Steinharts Ocean 1 Vintage is one, but it's 42mm and has a 3, 6, 9 dial. Then there's the obvious MKII and Raven, but getting a Kingston is near impossible and will cost you a ton. The Nassau is now only available in silver, and the Raven is only available in 42mm unless you buy used. And even used, I'd want the ETA version, not the Miyota. That's about all there is.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

So, I'm following in Andrew's footsteps. What do you guys think?!!?!!!?!? EPIC EDITION!!!


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> So, I'm following in Andrew's footsteps. What do you guys think?!!?!!!?!? EPIC EDITION!!!


Well, the above is all that I thought before I decided it may be worth making one myself.

I just received some quotes on the custom dial today, and what a disappointment..
£120-£400 for the printing plate, £70-£120 for the dial! 
I think it's obvious that at these prices the Vythos 1 will not be happening.
I will keep searching for a dial manufacturer, but at the moment it isn't looking good..

Any ideas?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> Well, the above is all that I thought before I decided it may be worth making one myself.
> 
> I just received some quotes on the custom dial today, and what a disappointment..
> £120-£400 for the printing plate, £70-£120 for the dial!
> ...


Maybe contact Helenarou? He charges $75-$90 USD for custom dial creation. But I'm not sure if he offers those prices if you order other things like a full watch.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> The biggest problem with 6538 homages, is there just aren't that many options out there. And I'm not sure why companies aren't jumping onboard. Steinharts Ocean 1 Vintage is one, but it's 42mm and has a 3, 6, 9 dial. Then there's the obvious MKII and Raven, but getting a Kingston is near impossible and will cost you a ton. The Nassau is now only available in silver, and the Raven is only available in 42mm unless you buy used. And even used, I'd want the ETA version, not the Miyota. That's about all there is.


This is my exact set of issues with the Bond homage. Nailed it, Imitrex. I'd jump right on a 'Kingston II' pre-order so hard I'd bust my ankles.

Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

synaptyx said:


> This is my exact set of issues with the Bond homage. Nailed it, Imitrex. I'd jump right on a 'Kingston II' pre-order so hard I'd bust my ankles.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


That woukd be great. I'd also love to see some mid range (affordables) micros come out with one. Squale comes to mind. For around $500. Not the $900 the Nassau currenntly is or the high price of a Kingston.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

For me the Kiger almost nails it but for the text on the dial - the logo is fine, just the text below centre the typeface feels too modern and I dislike the mixed font-weights. That and the fact it doesn't have an optional bracelet. Sorry, Kiger dude! It's really great otherwise and you know what watch-fans are like. I know, rite! I'm a total jerk! I'll go punch myself in the arm for you. O_______O


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh and Steinhart; I guess the reason I haven't bought the Ocean One Vintage, yet is the fact they're 42mm, rather than 39-40mm. There's clearly a call for classic sized diver's and I feel they'd make an absolute killing if they introduced a smaller range to match their 42s. I can wear a 42 just fine and own a few, but for the classic/retro style, I feel better with a <=40mm.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks like Imitrex is parting with his custom 8926. Heads up to anyone who wants to scoop it up. https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-invicta-8926ob-rose-gold-mod-1075954.html


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Not a direct homage but it still fits the bill to many


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

New strap for the Orient

















​ T.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

synaptyx said:


> For me the Kiger almost nails it but for the text on the dial - the logo is fine, just the text below centre the typeface feels too modern and I dislike the mixed font-weights. That and the fact it doesn't have an optional bracelet. Sorry, Kiger dude! It's really great otherwise and you know what watch-fans are like. I know, rite! I'm a total jerk! I'll go punch myself in the arm for you. O_______O


I don't mind that Kiger doesn't have a bracelet. Personal preference though. If I'm wearing a watch with a bracelet, it's always going to be the Pelagos. If by chance I do want a bracelet for it, I'll be getting a Super Oyster from StrapCode.

I'm usually the same in regards to font. But for some reason, I'm really digging the font variance in the Milsubs. I think it adds a touch of "modern-ness" to a classic design.



synaptyx said:


> Oh and Steinhart; I guess the reason I haven't bought the Ocean One Vintage, yet is the fact they're 42mm, rather than 39-40mm. There's clearly a call for classic sized diver's and I feel they'd make an absolute killing if they introduced a smaller range to match their 42s. I can wear a 42 just fine and own a few, but for the classic/retro style, I feel better with a <=40mm.


You nailed it. 42mm on the O1V is just too large. Adding in the 16mm height...just makes it a BIG watch. I know, I know....the Kigers are also 16mm, but at least they are only 40mm. I'm definitely in the "Every sub homage I buy going forward is going to be 39mm or 40mm" club.



jelliottz said:


> Looks like Imitrex is parting with his custom 8926. Heads up to anyone who wants to scoop it up. https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-invicta-8926ob-rose-gold-mod-1075954.html


Thank you sir!!!! Hopefully one of the Sub thread folks can love it.



SDGenius said:


> Not a direct homage but it still fits the bill to many
> View attachment 1611029


I really like the Certina DS Action Diver. Flavors of Sub while also maintaining it's own identity.



T-Wan said:


> New strap for the Orient
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that strap. The site to buy them is definitely bookmarked. Will probably ask for it for Xmas. Looks great!


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

synaptyx said:


> For me the Kiger almost nails it but for the text on the dial - the logo is fine, just the text below centre the typeface feels too modern and I dislike the mixed font-weights. That and the fact it doesn't have an optional bracelet. Sorry, Kiger dude! It's really great otherwise and you know what watch-fans are like. I know, rite! I'm a total jerk! I'll go punch myself in the arm for you. O_______O


Not a problem Synaptyx. I chose to do something different. It would have been easy to do the lower text, Milsub & depth rating in the familiar Rolex style fonts but my brand logo KIGER was an homage to Heuer, who made Sub style watches (with Mercedes hands) In the mid to late 70's & on into the 80's as Tag Heuer. So I decided to use a different font for the lower text to set it apart from the original but to compliment the chevron style logo.
I wanted to offer a watch that evoked the feelings & emotions of the original but add
My own (Mark)so to speak. One way to invoke some magic & attraction as well as connection was to use the acronym, Milsub & name the Sub style homages I am producing, MILSUB. Then I printed that in red. So I'm using different accent cues from the different versions of Submariners (sea dweller) produced over the last few decades, blending those styling cues into one, to invoke the spirit of those watches even further. 
Rolex never officially used the acronym MILSUB & it was coined by military owners, repair techs or collectors, So I trademarked the name Milsub for watches. 
I even decided to offer an alternative dial in matte black with a stealth chapter ring as well as adding the stealth, Memento Mori / Skull & crossbones. Although the stealth chapter ring was inspired by a rare Rolex Sub dial that had no chapter ring at all. So I decided to have it evoke that look but still printing the chapter ring but in a stealth black style so you could have it both ways.
I did all this to please myself first & knew that it would attract like minded enthusiasts.
As far as the bracelet goes. I didn't offer one this time around because I wasn't able to do a branded version yet & it, so I didn't see the point. It's so easy to get a bracelet & since (yes) I do know What Watch-fans are like. I knew that one guy would want the vintage rivet style & another would want the non rivet & another the newer style clasp & the list goes on & is never ending. Some watch-fans are never satisfied because if they ever got to that point, it would be over for them. It's not necessarily the destination but the journey, something to lust after. 
It all comes down to choices for watch-fans/ Sub Fanatics. Without the choices they would get bored. Take watch mods for example. It always seems that there something that needs to be changed to satisfy the watch fan & so a mod has to be done. A change of hands, bezel insert, etc. 
so trying to please everyone is impossible & a futile attempt. 
I am also not going to try & sell as many as I can. This is not about making a bunch of money. It's about Substance & something more tangible than just another watch acquisition. It's about limiting the release & exclusivity & more, much more. Cheers, Mark


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Which outlet sells that strap please? It looks really great and similar to one I've seen for sale by Strappedfortime but not sure if that's how good they look in the flesh...


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

Invicta Tiger hybrid










Just realised that I'm probably too pale for that strap..


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

Waiting for the KIGER Milsub. Have already registered interest. I was contemplating between the Steinhart O1V and Raven Vintage before i saw Kiger. The dial on the milsub is a winner. Shall hold out until it releases.


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

kind of strange but not completely unsweet colour scheme...









with a navy/dark blue nato....


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

KIGER said:


> Not a problem Synaptyx. I chose to do something different. It would have been easy to do the lower text, Milsub & depth rating in the familiar Rolex style fonts but my brand logo KIGER was an homage to Heuer
> I even decided to offer an alternative dial in matte black with a stealth chapter ring as well as adding the stealth, Memento Mori / Skull & crossbones. Although the stealth chapter ring was inspired by a rare Rolex Sub dial that had no chapter ring at all. So I decided to have it evoke that look but still printing the chapter ring but in a stealth black style so you could have it both ways. (yes) I do know What Watch-fans are like. Cheers, Mark


And in that it's a complete success.  I do love the stealth markings and the skulls. Totally unique and beautifully done.

Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

elGrafico said:


> Which outlet sells that strap please? It looks really great and similar to one I've seen for sale by Strappedfortime but not sure if that's how good they look in the flesh...


Correct. This strap comes from Strapped For Time. But I oiled it a bit for greater smoothness and flexibility (borrowed some body/skin oil from my girlfriend... :-d)









T.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

elGrafico said:


> Which outlet sells that strap please? It looks really great and similar to one I've seen for sale by Strappedfortime but not sure if that's how good they look in the flesh...



Here's the link! Enjoy!!!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I hope he's working towards a Sub of some sort because Imitrex is liquidating.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-vintage-sandoz-submariner-1076998.html#post8284400

He won't be able to post here if he doesn't have a proper sub. I guess his Pelagos isn't going anywhere...


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

jelliottz said:


> I hope he's working towards a Sub of some sort because Imitrex is liquidating.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-vintage-sandoz-submariner-1076998.html#post8284400
> 
> He won't be able to post here if he doesn't have a proper sub. I guess his Pelagos isn't going anywhere...


Thanks for the plug, sir!!!

Yes indeed! I am working towards something! I won't leave this club!

If anyone's interested, feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> Thanks for the plug, sir!!!
> 
> Yes indeed! I am working towards something! I won't leave this club!
> 
> If anyone's interested, feel free to send me a PM.


The question is.. What are you working towards??


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

DirtyHarrie said:


> The question is.. What are you working towards??


I would like to say a Kingston, but then I'd be lying.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> I would like to say a Kingston, but then I'd be lying.


I'm really toying with the idea of a maxi 20 atmos. I've been eyeing them for months now.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

DirtyHarrie said:


> I'm really toying with the idea of a maxi 20 atmos. I've been eyeing them for months now.


Great watch. Great price. Do eet! 










Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> Great watch. Great price. Do eet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such enablers in this thread.

Haha


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

T-Wan said:


> New strap for the Orient
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That strap is freaking awesome! Looks way better than it does on their site, been eyeing one for a while but wasn't sure til now. Edit: Love the Orient too btw... and thanks Imitrex for linky goodness!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Such enablers in this thread.
> 
> Haha


It's extremely dangerous in here. But it's hard to argue with the quality of a Squale!

If only they had lug holes and no fish on the dial. IE QQ.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> Invicta Tiger hybrid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! The strap should darken nicely with regular wear.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Drop! Just made this strap. My first two-piece.


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

finally changed the bezel insert from ceramic to milstyle alu and hands of my ocean black dlc... lume no the hands sucks and colour is only a 90% fit but still.. in love with the elegance of sword hands... can never go back to mercedes hands - well, maybe on a sub or explorer...


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Interesting looking strap, Sonic_driftwood!

Holy crap chbx! Amazing picture!


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks imitrex. Super easy and shot with my mobile. Just place jour watch in front of a white monitor in a dark room and tilt it about 30 degree to the monitor... take picture from above. Was a quick experiment yesterday.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

chbx said:


> Thanks imitrex. Super easy and shot with my mobile. Just place jour watch in front of a white monitor in a dark room and tilt it about 30 degree to the monitor... take picture from above. Was a quick experiment yesterday.


Wow......never thought a mobile phone camera could take pics like that. I'll have to try that!


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

My black orient ray. 









"What use is all that money if it can't buy time?"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

My Invicta is up for grabs btw..


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

jellifish.2


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Isn't that Jellifish for sale too???

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> Isn't that Jellifish for sale too???
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Seems a few of us are parting with some of our subs.. I've been thinking of selling my Sandoz and my Debaufre....
Not sure yet, but I think I may have had my time with them...
What are you getting next?


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> It's extremely dangerous in here. But it's hard to argue with the quality of a Squale!
> 
> If only they had lug holes and no fish on the dial. IE QQ.


I absolutely love the fish, but they ALL need lug-holes! AAALLL OF THEM!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

thach said:


> jellifish.2
> View attachment 1613625


That dial does look good on a sub, doesn't it?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

synaptyx said:


> I absolutely love the fish, but they ALL need lug-holes! AAALLL OF THEM!


This.

Carry on.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

*Hey SUB HEADS,

THIS IS A WARNING ABOUT A SALES POST IN F71 RIGHT NOW: 
**"*BEST OFFER TODAY takes it - New - Squale 20 atmos Heritage Swiss automatic watch - Black on Black"

*ITS WAS POSTED BY WMLAW32. THIS POST IS A SCAM - STAY AWAY.

The picture of the Squale in the post might look familiar to some of you in here because I took it and posted it in here months ago before I sold it.

I have reported it to the moderators but as of this writing it is still up.

STAY AWAY!

*


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

OH, right, sorry, here are some pics


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Am I missing something? These pics are of a Raven, not a Squale. O_____o


Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## shortbread (Jun 17, 2013)

I still can't believe how sturdy my Squale feels, it's bracelet is amazing.









I'm loving the Alpha GMT too, obviously not a Squale but for the money hard to go past









Thinking of getting a 8926 for some mods soon too...


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

How does a OWC 9411 hold out? Comparable to squale and steinhardt?


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

djwhyse said:


> How does a OWC 9411 hold out? Comparable to squale and steinhardt?


Can't compare it to the watches you mentioned but I love my blue/blue OWC Snowflake! Great quality, great lume made by Dan who is passionate about watches and it shows! L


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

This just arrived:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Don Logan said:


> *Hey SUB HEADS,
> 
> THIS IS A WARNING ABOUT A SALES POST IN F71 RIGHT NOW:
> **"*BEST OFFER TODAY takes it - New - Squale 20 atmos Heritage Swiss automatic watch - Black on Black"
> ...


Wow. That's crazy. I was just looking at that last night!!!!! Thanks for the heads up Don!!!!



Don Logan said:


> OH, right, sorry, here are some pics


Gorgeous!!!!!!



synaptyx said:


> Am I missing something? These pics are of a Raven, not a Squale. O_____o


I think he's just following up the warning with some contribution pics of his sexy Raven Vintage.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Morning guys! 
I'm wearing my 9937 on an RAF strap today...


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> I think he's just following up the warning with some contribution pics of his sexy Raven Vintage.


I got confused. :')

Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bump with rose gold and root beer










11241, 40mm, NH35a


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

dark side of the force...









black dat-disk would be cool. but don't wear it often enough to bother having it changed. but taking of the cyclops was a good decision (poor magnification) and very easy (heat n' knife)


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Nobody likes a show-off Monsieur CHBX! 

 impressive shot my good man.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bump...."Things go better with Coke"......urr, Pepsi......whatever.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MDV-106-1a7 Marlin


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bump










I can't be the only person who checks this thread first when opening up Affordables after starting at G-Shocks


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> Bump
> 
> I can't be the only person who checks this thread first when opening up Affordables after starting at G-Shocks


There are other threads in the Affordables section????


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Bump
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite thread, followed by incoming.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

yankeexpress said:


> I can't be the only person who checks this thread first when opening up Affordables after starting at G-Shocks


Blasphemy!1!1

This before g-shock.

This, before all else.

Here is a photo of Dan's, the owner of OWC, personal mil snow mashup.


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

thach said:


> Blasphemy!1!1
> 
> This before g-shock.
> 
> ...


I really like that watch.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

8926 back on the bracelet today....


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

Not sure if this has been covered before, but what do you think of the "New" _Steinhart Ocean One Vintage_?










OCEAN One Vintage - Diver Watch - Steinhart Watches

Movement: Automatic caliber ST.5 11 1/2'' Swiss made?

I only wish it was a bit smaller..


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> Not sure if this has been covered before, but what do you think of the "New" _Steinhart Ocean One Vintage_?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the first Steinhart sub I really like. The movement looks interesting too, looks like their take on the eta 2824. I did notice on the front of the watch it says Swiss but not Swiss made. And I agree if it was 40mm instead of 42, it would be perfect.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

The O1V is nice, but like all its cousins in the Ocean One lineup, still suffers from Flat-Lug-itis. And it is 42mm and heavy.

For the record, my favorite of the Ocean One series is the Vintage Red.










(Photo borrowed from WUS member Wycombe.)


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

I think the swiss and swiss made are interchangeable. Most vintage watches just say swiss and nothing else, unless they've got the tritium T. I think the swiss movnt is where we start seeing it walk away from swiss made.

Steinhart's website would lead you to believe that all their watches are made in Jura.

Oh, for the watch, I like it a lot. But...it hasn't made it on my list. Resale on it seems to be quite high if f29 is any guide for resale value.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> The O1V is nice, but like all its cousins in the Ocean One lineup, still suffers from Flat-Lug-itis. And it is 42mm and heavy.
> 
> For the record, my favorite of the Ocean One series is the Vintage Red.
> 
> ...


True! I like that one also. Except for the flat lugs and the size and the coin edge.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

I love the look of the O1V, especially the insert. I verily dislike 3, 6, 9 dials though, and although I don't mind the 42mm, I'd much rather have it be 40mm. I've read that the ST.5 has some issues though, and don't quite get why they are charging more for the ST.5 than they are for the ETA models.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bump


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> I think the swiss and swiss made are interchangeable. Most vintage watches just say swiss and nothing else, unless they've got the tritium T. I think the swiss movnt is where we start seeing it walk away from swiss made.
> 
> Steinhart's website would lead you to believe that all their watches are made in Jura.
> 
> Oh, for the watch, I like it a lot. But...it hasn't made it on my list. Resale on it seems to be quite high if f29 is any guide for resale value.


The Swiss watch industries dirty little secret is only a certain percentage of the watch has to contain Swiss made parts & a certain percentage of the watch has to be assembled in Switzerland, to wear the Swiss or Swiss made stamp. So yes Swiss the older style & Swiss Made are to denote that the watch is made in Switzerland, kinda sorta. The law has loophole holes in it so it's a bit like Swiss cheese. 
When the Swiss movement stamp is used (like I use) that just means that there is an actual Swiss made movement such as an Eta or other Swiss made movement inside. So in essence, when you just see the Swiss movement stamp, that's actually the most honest stamp because the majority of others aren't completely made in Switzerland but can give some uneducated buyers the impression they are. Only a few high end & very high end watches are actually completely manufactured & assembled in Switzerland.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

For some reason I can't see any of Yankeexpress's photos in this thread either through Tapatalk or on the web...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> For some reason I can't see any of Yankeexpress's photos in this thread either through Tapatalk or on the web...


That is odd. What device are you viewing on?

I see them ok via the Web on my iPad Air using Verizon service from my ship docked at Morgan's Point, Barbour's Cut, between Houston and Galveston, Texas.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

KIGER said:


> The Swiss watch industries dirty little secret is only a certain percentage of the watch has to contain Swiss made parts & a certain percentage of the watch has to be assembled in Switzerland, to wear the Swiss or Swiss made stamp. So yes Swiss the older style & Swiss Made are to denote that the watch is made in Switzerland, kinda sorta. The law has loophole holes in it so it's a bit like Swiss cheese.
> When the Swiss movement stamp is used (like I use) that just means that there is an actual Swiss made movement such as an Eta or other Swiss made movement inside. So in essence, when you just see the Swiss movement stamp, that's actually the most honest stamp because the majority of others aren't completely made in Switzerland but can give some uneducated buyers the impression they are. Only a few high end & very high end watches are actually completely manufactured & assembled in Switzerland.


That's a good point. I remember reading a thread about how impossible it was to make a watch that could be labeled "made in USA", and the consensus seemed to be that any watch with a swiss mechanical movement in it would probably qualify as swiss made under the laws as long as it wasn't made of some precious metal. The ability to say that has something to do with how much of the value of the total product is swiss.

Now I'm just WIS baiting. The watch knowledge SWAT team is probably going to bust down the door on this thread at any moment to school us all.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Can't wait for this one to arrive.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

yankeexpress said:


> That is odd. What device are you viewing on?


Asus Transformer running Windows 8.1. I just don't want to miss any pics!


----------



## Alter Soldat (Oct 17, 2010)

Keep posting boys, let's try to keep this thread on the first page.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Alter Soldat said:


> Keep posting boys, let's try to keep this thread on the first page.


Indeed! Nice Alpha btw


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Alter Soldat said:


> Keep posting boys, let's try to keep this thread on the first page.


Lol isn't this thread stickied?

Edit: its not! :O is should be!
Weird, I thought I remembered it being stickied..


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Lol isn't this thread stickied?
> 
> Edit: its not! :O is should be!
> Weird, I thought I remembered it being stickied..


It was. They did some 'clean up' of the stickies. There's a sticky there now that has links to all of the previous sticky threads....this one included.


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

Do you think it may be time to start the homage part 3 thread?

It's getting rather lengthy.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> It was. They did some 'clean up' of the stickies. There's a sticky there now that has links to all of the previous sticky threads....this one included.


Stupid, this should be a permanent sticky.


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

Alter Soldat said:


> Keep posting boys, let's try to keep this thread on the first page.


Very nice. I am not sure why this is not a sticky anymore.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Stupid, this should be a permanent sticky.


Word

sent from my magic brick


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Leonine said:


> Do you think it may be time to start the homage part 3 thread?
> 
> It's getting rather lengthy.


Not compared to the 'Military watches collection magazine' thread!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

We do nothing! Until Fullers1845 tells us.


----------



## spacecowboyy (Aug 23, 2014)

Fullers1845 said:


> Squale' is Italian for 'Shark.'


Pasquale the shark


----------



## spacecowboyy (Aug 23, 2014)

Fullers1845 said:


> What's the Greek word for 'Shark'?


καρχαρίας


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> Not compared to the 'Military watches collection magazine' thread!


And we still haven't got a sticky!


----------



## spacecowboyy (Aug 23, 2014)

nick_sixx said:


> Mercedes hands for me!


Yes, some more german-style


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm typically a Mercedes hands type of guy, but this is the only exception for me:


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

speaking of snowflakes, now in-stock...


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> speaking of snowflakes, now in-stock...


Almost a Pelagos, beautiful.


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

very true... posted a pic a while ago.. love it.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

The rehaut looks deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep.


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> The rehaut looks deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep.


maybe cause of doubledoomed sapphire


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

chbx said:


> maybe cause of doubledoomed sapphire


Double domes. Always causing problems.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

i like that they went the extra step and added applied indices


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> Almost a Pelagos, beautiful.


Yeah, pretty much a less modernized version, still in a more modern size


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> The rehaut looks deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep.


I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> The rehaut looks deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep.


Thickness of the watch as a whole is 16mm. To handle 1500m WR, I'll bet the sapphire is suuuuper thick. I'd much prefer this watch with 300m WR, and 13mm thickness...


----------



## Bodofish (Jan 13, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> The rehaut looks deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep.


Looks more like a Deeeeeeeeeeeep flange to me. Think I'll have freedom fries for lunch........


----------



## Bodofish (Jan 13, 2014)

Just one of those words that makes you say, WTF.... To be literal it's to reheat. But then it's also the term for an afterburner. So again, WTF, why would Rolex choose that word to describe the spacer between the movement and the crystal? And if you put equidistant marks around it, it becomes a chapter ring. Funny how one word can be so many things.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Cuz they figured out that they can charge an extra 2 grand by using the word rehaut instead of chapter ring!


----------



## Bodofish (Jan 13, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> Cuz they figured out that they can charge an extra 2 grand by using the word rehaut instead of chapter ring!


I was kinda thinking that but, every time I did my nose went up about 2 degrees...... =)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

It's time to move, folks!

Best Submariner Homage (Part 3) has been started here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-submariner-homage-part-3-a-1079673.html#post8311705


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> It's time to move, folks!
> 
> Best Submariner Homage (Part 3) has been started here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-submariner-homage-part-3-a-1079673.html#post8311705


MUST SUBSCRIBE


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

^^ Great photos!!


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

elGrafico said:


> ^^ Great photos!!


wrong thread though...


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

OOOPS!


Nothing to see here folks! Move it along, move it along...


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Don Logan said:


> OOOPS!
> 
> Nothing to see here folks! Move it along, move it along...


Seriously Don? Part 2?!?!?!!!?!?!??! You better break out that leather!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Don Logan said:


> OOOPS!
> 
> Nothing to see here folks! Move it along, move it along...


Lol  


Imitrex said:


> Seriously Don? Part 2?!?!?!!!?!?!??! You better break out that leather!


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

What came in the mail today, with a strap I did with an old belt. Hands are on the short side.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

panchoskywalker said:


> What came in the mail today, with a strap I did with an old belt. Hands are on the short side.


Wrong thread my friend, go here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1550250


----------



## Schoene_Uhren (Aug 25, 2013)

I nominate Tisell Marine Diver with Miyota 8215 for The best Submariner Homage under $200. The reasons for that because:
1. It is completely similar to Rolex Submariner.
2. The bezel of this watch is ceramic and makes a really good impression.
3. Tisell's glass is sapphire with AR.
4. Bracelet with solid endlink of Tisell makes a good impression.
5. .....
Some pictures of Tisell Marine Diver and Rolex Submariner:
1. Case, dial, bezel of Tisell



....of Rolex








​

2. Bracelet, clasp of Tisell










​....of Rolex








​

3. Case back, endlink of Tisell










​.....of Rolex








​


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Phoenix0A (Jun 30, 2015)

*** deleted, moved to thread #8 ***


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Welcome to WUS and BSHT!!! Although, you may want to join us in iteration 8, as part 2 is quite old (I'm surprised it's not yet locked!) Nice TC!!!



Phoenix0A said:


> Hi, first post on WUS! Wanted my new Tiger Concept V4 3-6-9 (domed Sapphire crystal) on my skinny-ass 6.75" wrist to say hello.


----------



## rockerlangdu (Aug 3, 2015)

How i buy it, i come from Vietnam and i cant understand the korean wrote on their website, cant find it on Amazone or anysite.
Can everybody help me
Thanks


Schoene_Uhren said:


> I nominate Tisell Marine Diver with Miyota 8215 for The best Submariner Homage under $200. The reasons for that because:
> 1. It is completely similar to Rolex Submariner.
> 2. The bezel of this watch is ceramic and makes a really good impression.
> 3. Tisell's glass is sapphire with AR.
> ...


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

rockerlangdu said:


> How i buy it, i come from Vietnam and i cant understand the korean wrote on their website, cant find it on Amazone or anysite.
> Can everybody help me
> Thanks


This is a very old thread. Your best chance would be to PM the person directly your question.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

WTB a lock


----------

